# Tourentreff Raum Kassel



## daniel77 (6. März 2007)

Da es irgendwie umständlich ist für jede Tour einen Thread zu eröffnen, kann man alles in einen schreiben und diesen einfach fortführen. 

Bitte schreibt Datum,Uhrzeit, Treffpunkt und eine kleine Tourenbeschreibung (Länge, Ziel, etc)

Dann mach ich gleich mal den Anfang: *Sonntag 11.3.2007; 12.15Uhr, Treffpunkt an der Stadthalle (Friedrich-Ebert-Straße) in Kassel.
40-50km lange Tour durch den Habichtswald, evtl. Richtung Baunatal/Schauenburg; mittlere Geschwindigkeit, Dauer ca. 3-4 Stunden*


----------



## mauntenbeiker (6. März 2007)

...glaub`s mir: das geht in die hose 

der thread wird irgendwann total unübersichtlich und für leute die nur ab und zu hier rein schauen wird es schwierig einen aktuellen tourtermin zu finden!

eigentlich gibt`s ja extra für solche geschichten das "last minute biking" in diesem forum (siehe oben rechts)... 

...und für eine längerfristige tourplanung bleibe ich dabei: für jede tour ein neuer thread!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikinPie (6. März 2007)

An Mauntenbiker: 

Ich glaube nicht, dass das in die Hose geht. Genauso haben wir im Lokalforum für OWL die Touren organisiert. OK nach 200 Beiträgen wird son Thema monströs, aber man schaut sich eh doch bei sowas die letzte Seite an. 
Ich finde es gut, also  


Ich würde aber, wie Mauntenbiker schon sagt zusätzlich das Last Minute Biking nutzen. Warum es allerdings so heißt erschliesst sich mir nicht so ganz, da sind schon Touren für den Juni drin.... Was auch immer. 

Am Sonntag bin ich dabei, heute habe ich ne Stunde ruhig gerollt mit abschliessendem Bergtraining. 

An Daniel77: Unglaublich, ich bin jetzt offiziell ein Baunataler. 

Bis denn Sebastian


----------



## daniel77 (6. März 2007)

BikinPie schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass das in die Hose geht. Genauso haben wir im Lokalforum für OWL die Touren organisiert. OK nach 200 Beiträgen wird son Thema monströs, aber man schaut sich eh doch bei sowas die letzte Seite an.
> Ich finde es gut, also



Denke auch das es sehr gut funktioniert, die Rhöner haben es uns Nordhessen ja schon erfolgreich vorgemacht siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=170917
und die sind jetzt schon bei Seite 18 



mauntenbeiker schrieb:


> ...glaub`s mir: das geht in die hose
> der thread wird irgendwann total unübersichtlich und für leute die nur ab und zu hier rein schauen wird es schwierig einen aktuellen tourtermin zu finden!



Der aktuellste Termin ist IMMER (wie bereits erwähnt) auf der letzten Seite....und zu dieser gibt`s in der Übersicht ja auch einen direkten Link.

@BikiniPie: Schön das Du wieder mitkommst.
Falls ich es schaffe das Bike mit nach Baunatal ins Büro zu nehmen schreib ich Dir `ne PN.


----------



## Casey Riback (6. März 2007)

Hallo. Hab erfahren das ich bei meinem Praktikum quasi Gleitzeit hab und kann somit eigentlich jederzeit ne Feierabendrunde oder ähnliches mitfahren wenn ich es einen Tag vorher weiss. Ach ja, gute Idee mit dem Thread. Gruß Juri


----------



## mauntenbeiker (7. März 2007)

jaaaa ist ja gut  ...wir werden ja sehen wer recht behält 

trotzdem noch eine anmerkung: da nach einer tourankündigung jeder seiner mehr oder weniger wichtigen "senf" dazu abgibt, steht der eigentliche termin eben nicht immer auf der letzten seite! wenn dann noch erfahrungsberichte und fotos aus der vorletzten tour dazwischen auftauchen... 

so - jetzt will ich aber nicht weiter meckern - ist ja schließlich prima, dass hier im lokalbereich so langsam leben in die bude kommt


----------



## daniel77 (7. März 2007)

daniel77 schrieb:


> *Sonntag 11.3.2007; 12.15Uhr, Treffpunkt an der Stadthalle (Friedrich-Ebert-Straße) in Kassel.
> 40-50km lange Tour durch den Habichtswald, evtl. Richtung Baunatal/Schauenburg; mittlere Geschwindigkeit, Dauer ca. 3-4 Stunden*



Mitfahrer dann bitte im Last Minute Biking eintragen!


----------



## onkel_c (7. März 2007)

geschwindigkeit ist die eine sache. interessant wäre aber auch was und wie gefahren wird. der eine fährt lieber bergauf, der andere nur bergauf um bergab zu kommen ... von daher wäre es gut zu wissen, ob man forststraße bevorzugt, singletrails oder spezielle wanderwege (bezeichnung; frau holle pfad oder x3 ..).
auch wäre eine zilevorgabe nicht ganz ininteressant: tempobolzen, konditionstraining, just for fun ...

dann gibt es vllt. weniger probleme innerhalb derer die sich so zusammenfinden!

frohes gelingen.

onkel_c


----------



## daniel77 (7. März 2007)

onkel_c schrieb:


> geschwindigkeit ist die eine sache. interessant wäre aber auch was und wie gefahren wird. der eine fährt lieber bergauf, der andere nur bergauf um bergab zu kommen ... von daher wäre es gut zu wissen, ob man forststraße bevorzugt, singletrails oder spezielle wanderwege (bezeichnung; frau holle pfad oder x3 ..).
> auch wäre eine zilevorgabe nicht ganz ininteressant: tempobolzen, konditionstraining, just for fun ...
> 
> dann gibt es vllt. weniger probleme innerhalb derer die sich so zusammenfinden!
> ...



Würde mal sagen wenn Du mitkommst solltest Du schon die "CC-Bürste" einpacken, sprich unsere Touren sind CC/Marathon orientiert und es wird i.d.R. eher in mittlerer, zügiger Geschwindigkeit bergauf gefahren (selbstverständlich wird auch gewartet und sich auf die Geschwindigkeit der jeweiligen Gruppe eingestellt), bergab dann bevorzugt auf Singletrails.
Also am besten mal mitfahren, dann wird sich schon zeigen obs passt oder nicht


----------



## Casey Riback (7. März 2007)

Am Sonntag kann ich leider nicht mit weil ich einen langen Lauf machen muss. Wünsch euch schonmal viel Spaß. Eventuell fahr ich Samstag ne Tour mit Start und Ziel in Kassel. Falls ja schreib ich das noch hier rein. Gruß Juri


----------



## onkel_c (8. März 2007)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Würde mal sagen wenn Du mitkommst solltest Du schon die "CC-Bürste" einpacken, sprich unsere Touren sind CC/Marathon orientiert und es wird i.d.R. eher in mittlerer, zügiger Geschwindigkeit bergauf gefahren (selbstverständlich wird auch gewartet und sich auf die Geschwindigkeit der jeweiligen Gruppe eingestellt), bergab dann bevorzugt auf Singletrails.
> Also am besten mal mitfahren, dann wird sich schon zeigen obs passt oder nicht



war nicht direkt so auf mich gemünzt.... bei 40-50 km fahre ich in der regel 2 - 2,5h max. 3h mit dem mounti. ich fahre nicht gern bergauf, was aber nicht heißt, dass ich nicht hoch komme. ich denke nur, dass man ein profil aufstellen könnte, was es allen einfacher macht, in etwa so:

plane am we eine tour:
bergauf: grundlage
bergab: singletrails zur technikschulung (schnell)
fahrzeit ca. 3std
start: auestadion
tour über frau holle pfad, .... nach kassel retour.
durchschnitt: ~ 18 km/h (50km/ 1000hm)
keine pausen, dauermethode!
...


da kann man was mit anfangen und muss sich hinterher nicht wundern.

nur als anregung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikinPie (8. März 2007)

Um Gottes Willen !!! 

Das verleidet doch jedem dem Spass an solch einer Tour! Welche Tour lässt sich denn so in ein Korsett zwängen? Und wenn man sich spontan für einen anderen Weg entscheidet - dann heisst es " ne das fahr ich nich, das war so nicht abgemacht" oder was ?
Ne lass mal ! Ich kenne nun mittlerweile 2 solcher Tourentreffs, einmal rund um Bielefeld Detmold und Witten,Elfringhauser Schweiz ......
Tourenlänge in km und Zeit ca. reicht vollkommen. Bis jetzt wurde immer auf den langsamsten gewartet und dieser war auch nie alleine - es hat immer ALLEN Spass gemacht. 

In diesem Sinne bis Sonntag.....

Sebastian


----------



## onkel_c (8. März 2007)

c'est la vie - dann halt nicht.
euch wünsche ich jedenfalls auch weiterhin spass!


----------



## daniel77 (10. März 2007)

daniel77 schrieb:


> *Sonntag 11.3.2007; 12.15Uhr, Treffpunkt an der Stadthalle (Friedrich-Ebert-Straße) in Kassel.
> 40-50km lange Tour durch den Habichtswald, evtl. Richtung Baunatal/Schauenburg; mittlere Geschwindigkeit, Dauer ca. 3-4 Stunden*



Terminänderung!!! 

Abfahrt jetzt schon um 11.15Uhr in der Westerburgstraße im vorderen Westen; Nähe Königstorhalle/Radsport Bornmann; Stadtplan unter www.stadtplan-kassel.de


----------



## BikinPie (10. März 2007)

Nabend ! 

Man mal gut, daß ich jetzt noch mal reingeschaut habe .....

Ich sach denn mal :Aye Aye Chefe ! Dann müssen morgen aber mehr als 50 km rumkommen  

Ich sach denn mal bis morgen um 11. 15 Uhr bei dir vorm Haus.

Cu 

Sebastian


----------



## daniel77 (10. März 2007)

BikinPie schrieb:


> Nabend !
> 
> Man mal gut, daß ich jetzt noch mal reingeschaut habe .....
> 
> ...




Jaja, sorry; hat sich halt noch so heute abend ergeben, haben halt noch `nen Mitfahrer.


----------



## daniel77 (12. März 2007)

War `ne nette Tour gestern, diesmal sogar mit 4 Bikern  und perfektem Wetter.
Nächste Runde dann am 18.3.2007 evtl. mit einer Tour durch die Söhre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikinPie (12. März 2007)

Hi Leute ! 

Wie befüchtet ist nun der Supergau eingetreten, das linke Gewinde von der Tretlager Aufnahme war einmal. Die Lagerschale kann man einfach reinstecken. 
Und genau auf der Linken Seite musste ich das HT Lager schonmal wechseln, weil es ausgeschlagen war....merkwürdig das ....

Leider hat Pedalwerk erst morgen auf, dann weiß ich definitiv was noch zu retten ist. 

Nebenbei: Die HTII Lager LX und XT sind unterschiedlich gedichtet. XT ist besser bzw. 2 fach gedichtet. Habe beide Lagerseiten mal gereinigt und neu gefettet. 

Ich bete 

Sebastian


----------



## daniel77 (12. März 2007)

BikinPie schrieb:


> Wie befüchtet ist nun der Supergau eingetreten, das linke Gewinde von der Tretlager Aufnahme war einmal. Die Lagerschale kann man einfach reinstecken.



Na hoffentlich ist es reparabel....


----------



## Casey Riback (15. März 2007)

Wir sind heute mal ganz gemütlich die Fuldabrückrunde geradelt. Bis auf ein paar Bäume, die man umtragen muss, ist alles fahrbar. Wenn ich nicht anderweitig eingebunden bin schliesse ich mich eurer Tour am 18. an. Gruß Juri


----------



## DyingOfTheLight (16. März 2007)

Ich bin vorgestern den x3 "gefahren"..... Eingestiegen bin ich in der Nähe von Wellerode. Stellenweise ok, stellenweise unpassierbar wegen Windbruch (oberhalb Wellerode) da ging nur ausweichen über Wiesen, übersteigen von Stacheldrahtzäunen, schieben durchs Dickicht etc. Weiter Richtung Eiterhagen dann eklige "Spuren" von schwerem Gerät  absolut unerfreulich zu fahren. Nach Überquerung der Strasse Watenbach - Wollrode erst ganz ok, dann wieder viele querliegende Bäume. Immer gerade so weit auseinander dass fahren und laufen blöd sind ;-) 
Meine Lieblingsstrecken in der Söhre sind noch alle unpassierbar und ich glaube auch nicht daß sich da was ändern wird. Immerhin habe ich auf diese Art und Weise ein paar neue trails gefunden....

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Casey Riback (16. März 2007)

Wenn das der X3 ist der irgendwann in Lohfelden rauskommen würde sind wir ihn gestern auch teilweise gefahren. Dann war daswohl deine Reifenspur


----------



## DyingOfTheLight (17. März 2007)

Kann gut sein.... Allerdings hab auch ich keine Erstbefahrung gemacht, denn auch ich bin älteren Spuren gefolgt. Nur die Stellen wo der Hessenforst mit schwerem Gerät zugeschlagen hat waren jungfräulich ;-), aber an solchen Stellen hört der Spaß am biken bei mir auch auf. Wenn ich mir den Zustand des Waldes nach so einer Aktion ansehe, dann frage ich mich was gegen MTBs im Wald einzuwenden ist....   

Gruß
Michael


----------



## daniel77 (18. März 2007)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht anderweitig eingebunden bin schliesse ich mich eurer Tour am 18. an.



die Tour ist leider wegen dem verd++mten Dauerregen und Hagel  flachgefallen, bin gerade eine kleine Runde mit den letzten (und ersten) Sonnenstrahlen des Tages auf den Herkules und hohes Gras gefahren.
Nächstes WE bin ich leider beruflich unterwegs, dann vielleicht übernächstes WE.


----------



## Casey Riback (18. März 2007)

Hallo. Ja, der Regen hat mich auch nicht so wirklich vor die Tür locken können. Bin nur nochmal kurz gelaufen. Hoffentlich schaffen wir mal ne gemeinsame Tour  Der Takis hatte letztens auch mal ne Runde Radweg düsen vorgeschlagen, das steht auch noch aus. Na ja, hoffe das sich das Wetter die Tage jetzt wieder beruhigt. Gruß Juri


----------



## Ilon (19. März 2007)

Würde auch mitkommen. Bin allerdings noch etwas langsam   Kann leider immer nur Donnerstags, Samstags und Sonntags. Im Sommer wenn es dann wieder lange hell ist auch an anderen Tagen. Leider muss ich immer bis 17 Uhr arbeiten wäre dann zwischen 17.30-18.00 Uhr immer bereit.

In dem Sinne auf zum Atehhhmmm. Simpsons Marathon love it or hate it!!


----------



## daniel77 (19. März 2007)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Nächstes WE bin ich leider beruflich unterwegs, dann vielleicht übernächstes WE.



Bin doch schon wieder am Freitag abend zurück  ; also bei annehmbaren Wetter Tour am Sonntag den 25.3.2007.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikinPie (20. März 2007)

Hallo ! 

Ich melde mich nun endlich wieder zurück. Hier mein neues altes hübsches Bike




Ich hoffe ich kann am Sonntag dabeisein. 

Grüße Sebastian


----------



## Casey Riback (20. März 2007)

Hi. Wie viel FW hat deine Gabel? Mehr als 100? Und wie bekomm ich Bilder hier rein? Das schnall ich leider noch nicht so recht. Sonntag muss ich nochmal 30 Kilometerchen joggern, danach ist dann auch mein Prakti vorbei und ich bin quasi täglich Bike-bereit. Gruß Juri


----------



## daniel77 (20. März 2007)

BikinPie schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Ich melde mich nun endlich wieder zurück. Hier mein neues altes hübsches Bike
> 
> ...



Schöner Rahmen, sogar mit schicker Thomson Stütze  
Wenn das Wetter okay ist fahren wir bestimmt auch Samstag eine Tour, schick mir doch mal deine Handy Nr. via PN dann kann ich Dir kurzfristig noch Bescheid geben.
Sonntag soll es bis zu 14°C bei Sonnenschein geben, die genaue Startzeit und Ort schreib ich noch am Freitag abend hier rein.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## BikinPie (21. März 2007)

@Casey Riback: 

Haste richtig gesehen - sind mehr als 100 mm genauer gesagt 120 mm. 
Fotos hier reinbekommen ? Ich nehme mal den einfachen Weg: Man hat Fotos hier im IBC gespeichert - dann steht unter den Fotos: 
Forum Code und Forum Code Thumbnail diese Codes = "Links" kopieren und in die Antwort einfügen ....



Hoffe das das verständlich ist.


@Daniel: PM ist unterwegs. Werde jedoch eh erst am Fr wieder in Kassel sein - z.Z. Witten.


----------



## AsB (21. März 2007)

Hi Basti,
und wieso stehen wir nicht in Deiner Favoritenleiste ?  

Gruß
AsB


----------



## BikinPie (21. März 2007)

Weil ich jedes mal heulen muß, wenn ich nicht im Ruhrpott mit Euch biken kann.


----------



## BikinPie (24. März 2007)

Guten Abend Allezusammen ! 

Möchte nocheinmal kurz nachfragen ob morgen gefahren wird ? Wäre super, wenn sich da was ergeben würde. 

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## daniel77 (24. März 2007)

BikinPie schrieb:


> Guten Abend Allezusammen !
> 
> Möchte nocheinmal kurz nachfragen ob morgen gefahren wird ? Wäre super, wenn sich da was ergeben würde.
> 
> Gruß Sebastian



Morgen (Sonntag der 24.3.2007) 10.30 Uhr; Treffpunkt Westerburgstr. Kassel.  
Mal schauen ob immer noch soviel Schnee oben liegt wie heute abend, falls ja müssen wir halt ein bisschen weiter unten fahren.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## daniel77 (27. März 2007)

Feierabendrunde ab Kassel vorderer Westen heute abend um 18.00Uhr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Casey Riback (27. März 2007)

wo denn dort


----------



## daniel77 (27. März 2007)

18.00Uhr am Laden vom Bornemann/Königstor.


----------



## daniel77 (29. März 2007)

Morgen 30.3.2007 40-50km Tour durch den Habichtswald. Abfahrt 16.00Uhr.


----------



## Casey Riback (29. März 2007)

Wo trefft ihr euch diesmal? Eventuell schaff ich´s ja mal mit zu kommen. Falls ja, bin ich schon ab zehn vor am Treffpunkt, wenn nicht dann nicht*g*. Gruß Juri


----------



## daniel77 (30. März 2007)

Wir treffen uns jetzt schon um 15.15Uhr beim Borbenmann vorm Laden.


----------



## BikinPie (30. März 2007)

Tag auch ! 

Jetzt bin leicht verwirrt - Daniel - wo und wann geht heute was ? Bitte melde dich nochmal. 

Mal nebenbei: Am Dienstag bin ich von Baunatal via Besse - Gudensberg - Fritzlar - Eder - zum Ederstausee gefahren und weils Wetter schön und noch Zeit war habe ich die Umrundung des Sees in Angriff genommen. Wirklich schön - und da gib es auch super geniale Wanderwege - na die Umrundung habe ich nicht geschafft, max. 1/2 rum. Wirklich schön da. Hat sich echt gelohnt. 

Grüße Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Casey Riback (30. März 2007)

Hallo. Hatt echt Spaß gemacht heute. Freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour. Gruß Juri


----------



## BikinPie (1. April 2007)

Guten Abend ! 

Danke für deinen Anruf Daniel ! Die nächste Woche und das We halte ich mir frei. 

Bin nur leider etwas enttäuscht heute, ja ok Wetter war genial - rund um den Ederstausee gibt es echt geile Ecken aber nur luschige 160 km - ich dachte da kommt mehr bei rum (170 -180 km). Naja beim nexten Mal, falls es das gibt - sollte ich den Ederhöhenwanderweg probieren.....Aber immerhin konnte ich gut Kraft aufbauen.

Bis die Tage Sebastian


----------



## daniel77 (2. April 2007)

BikinPie schrieb:


> nur luschige 160 km - Aber immerhin konnte ich gut Kraft aufbauen.



Na dann kannst Du den Kellerwald-Marathon ja einbeinig fahren... 

Ich denke ich fahre heute abend eine Feierabendrunde von Kassel aus, so 40km. Kommt wer mit? Abfahrt Westerburgstraße 17.15Uhr.


----------



## enasnI (2. April 2007)

Sag mal Daniel, hast Du bei Dir zufällig noch irgendwelche nicht benötigten Bikeparts rumfliegen? Baue mir gerade einen Hardtail-Renner auf und habe bis jetzt noch nichts bis auf den Rahmen. Will endlich mal wieder Mountainbike fahren können. Rennradeln ist zwar schick, aber ich brauch auch ein MTB. Das andere wurde ja zu einer Stadtschlampe umfunktioniert und das bleibt es auch.


----------



## daniel77 (3. April 2007)

enasnI schrieb:


> Sag mal Daniel, hast Du bei Dir zufällig noch irgendwelche nicht benötigten Bikeparts rumfliegen? Baue mir gerade einen Hardtail-Renner auf und habe bis jetzt noch nichts bis auf den Rahmen. Will endlich mal wieder Mountainbike fahren können. Rennradeln ist zwar schick, aber ich brauch auch ein MTB. Das andere wurde ja zu einer Stadtschlampe umfunktioniert und das bleibt es auch.



Schön das Du von der Straße in den Wald zurückkehrst  ; habe leider keine Parts mehr rumfliegen, ich habe neulich alles was über war hier im Bikemarkt verkauft. Der Bikemarkt hier im Forum wäre mein Tip für günstige Parts, besonders Federgabeln gibts hier zu guten Preisen.


----------



## daniel77 (8. April 2007)

Ostertour heute 8.4.2007 16.00Uhr, Treffpunkt Westerburgstraße in Kassel.


----------



## enasnI (11. April 2007)

Es geht voran. Suche gerade noch nach gebrauchten Laufrädern.


----------



## Casey Riback (11. April 2007)

Hi Takis, Du willst es bergauf ja richtig krachen lassen  Gruß Juri


----------



## daniel77 (12. April 2007)

Da das Wetter kommendes WE ja richtig super werden soll, fangen wir mit Freitag mal an:

Tour durch die Söhre ab Kassel, ca. 50-60km, Treffpunkt um 15.00Uhr Westerburgstraße.


----------



## enasnI (12. April 2007)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> Hi Takis, Du willst es bergauf ja richtig krachen lassen  Gruß Juri



Ich will, dass meine Muskeln am Berg immer so aussehen, als seien sie kurz vorm Zerbersten! 

Das Wetter wird ein echter Knaller. Bin gerade auch schon einen Hunderter durch den Reinhardswald gefahren, echt klasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PHATpedro (12. April 2007)

welche muskeln?


----------



## enasnI (12. April 2007)

PHATpedro schrieb:


> welche muskeln?



Meine PHATen Muskeln. Ich könnte ja jetzt mal so prollige Muskelpics von meiner Freundin schießen lassen! Aber irgendwie kann ich es auch sein lassen. Du darfst sie dann bewundern, wenn dein XC-Bike steht.


----------



## BikinPie (12. April 2007)

Nabend ! 

@ Daniel: 

Ich habe mich zum Rennen im Solling angemeldet, deshalb laß ich die beiden kommendenTage schön die Beine hängen, damit ich am So. so richtig Gas geben kann. 

Vielleicht komme ich aber am Sa. mit - mal sehen.

Wie bereits geschrieben kenne ich nun eine schöne entspannende Strassenrunde  zum und rund um den Edersee mit ordentlich Kilometern. Ein paar Hügels und ein nahezu unfahrbarer Singletrail (Knorreichenstieg) sind auch mit drin. 

Schönes Wochenende 

Sebastian


----------



## daniel77 (12. April 2007)

BikinPie schrieb:


> Nabend !
> 
> @ Daniel:
> 
> ...



Soso, kannst es also nicht abwarten bis zum Kellerwald Mara  
Ich werde morgen die Runde fahren die wir Karfreitag gefahren sind; weiß noch nicht ob es Samstag was wird..............


----------



## BikinPie (12. April 2007)

@ Daniel 

Ach ! 

Ich stand grad etwas neben mir ......  es juckt schon wieder und die Söhre war letztens auch relativ harmlos - ich werde morgen doch da sein......

Bis um 15.00 bei dir denn 

Sebastian


----------



## daniel77 (13. April 2007)

ich wußte es  ; Du kannst beim biken einfach nicht nein sagen  Bis um 15.00Uhr dann!


----------



## PHATpedro (14. April 2007)

oder darf ich sie schon bewundern wenn ich dir helfe dein rad zusammen zu bauen ;D
schoenes wochenende euch...


----------



## der_raubfisch (16. April 2007)

Hallo,

ich suche noch ne schöne Bikestrecke rund um Kassel! Ich wohn KS Fasanenhof und bin sonst immer mit meiner Freundin an der Fulda auf dem Radweg nach Hann. Münden gefahren! Kennt ihr noch schöne strecken, wo man auch mal durch nen Wald fahren kann? Sollte Waldweg sein!

Danke für eure Hilfe!


MfG der_raubfisch


----------



## enasnI (16. April 2007)

Fahrt bis Hann. Münden an der ersten Brücke zur rechten Fuldaseite vorbei und dann irgendwann geht es links hoch in den Wald. Der Anstieg ist zwar erstmal lang, aber dann seid ihr auch schon im Reinhardswald. Oben angekommen gibt es dann viele Möglichkeiten, eine schicke Tour zu fahren. z.B. zur Sababurg. Wäre dann aber so im 80km-Bereich die Tour mir Rückweg nach Kassel. 

Ich habe den Abzweig mal auf einem Screenshot einer Karte markiert. 





Unten die Brücke, rotes Kreuz ist die Abfahrt in den Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AsB (16. April 2007)

BikinPie schrieb:


> Ich habe mich zum Rennen im Solling angemeldet, deshalb laß ich die beiden kommendenTage schön die Beine hängen, damit ich am So. so richtig Gas geben kann.
> 
> Sebastian



Hi Basti,
fahrt Ihr auch nen Event in NRW mit ? Melde Dich mal wieder  !!!
Wir sind mit der halben 11Schweiz Truppe bei der "BikeSportNews Trophy" dabei. 

http://www.nrw-marathon-trophy.de/

Grüße 
AsB


----------



## Ilon (17. April 2007)

> ich suche noch ne schöne Bikestrecke rund um Kassel! Ich wohn KS Fasanenhof und bin sonst immer mit meiner Freundin an der Fulda auf dem Radweg nach Hann. Münden gefahren! Kennt ihr noch schöne strecken, wo man auch mal durch nen Wald fahren kann? Sollte Waldweg sein!



Man kann auch fast komplett im Wald nach Hannmünden fahren. Sind gute Forstauto-Bahnen. Allerdings bergauf-bergab. Wenn du Lust hast fahr ich sie mal mit dir. 


@ Juri lass uns ma wieder fahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhren. Am liebstn im Habichtswald  wie schauts aus mit Dönnerstag?


----------



## Casey Riback (17. April 2007)

Donnerstag ist gut. Melde mich noch bei Dir wann wir starten


----------



## daniel77 (18. April 2007)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> Donnerstag ist gut. Melde mich noch bei Dir wann wir starten



Wann wollt ihr starten?


----------



## Casey Riback (18. April 2007)

Habe bis 14 Uhr Uni. Wahrscheinlich so gegen drei an dem Platz an dem mal die Treppe Stand, unterhalb vom CityPoint


----------



## daniel77 (18. April 2007)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> Habe bis 14 Uhr Uni. Wahrscheinlich so gegen drei an dem Platz an dem mal die Treppe Stand, unterhalb vom CityPoint



Schade, hab erst um 17.00Uhr Feierabend.
Wie siehts am Freitag mit `ner lockeren Vorbereitungsrunde zum Kellerwald-Marathon aus? Könnte Freitag so ab 15.30Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Casey Riback (18. April 2007)

Freitag bin ich dabei. Morgen die Tour wäre Dir warscheinlich eh etwas zu langsam. Wo treffen wir uns Freitag?


----------



## Casey Riback (18. April 2007)

Musste heute die Kette wechseln und nun springen einige Gänge. Da ich heute kein Ritzel mehr bekomme und ich das erst morgen erneuern kann, schaff ich das bis drei nicht mit der Tour morgen. könnte wohl erst um halb Fünf


----------



## Ilon (18. April 2007)

muh


----------



## daniel77 (18. April 2007)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> Freitag bin ich dabei. Morgen die Tour wäre Dir warscheinlich eh etwas zu langsam. Wo treffen wir uns Freitag?



Würde sagen Treffpunkt wie gehabt beim Borni am Laden, schick mir mal deine Handy Nr. via PN, falls sich arbeitstechnisch was verschiebt.

@Bikini Pie: 
Sebastian, wie siehts mit Dir aus?


----------



## BikinPie (19. April 2007)

Hallo Daniel ! 

Ob ich am Fr. fahre überlege ich mir noch ......wollte am Sa. evtl. ne Runde im Kellerwald mit einem Freund drehen. 
Generell noch die Frage zum Kellerwald Marathon: Du fährst den mit, richtig ?  Welche Strecke denn und die letzte Frage: Fahrgemeinschaft zwecks An - und Abreise ? 
Melde mich morgen dann rechtzeitig ob ich ich mitfahre oder nicht.


Grüße 

Sebastian


----------



## daniel77 (19. April 2007)

BikinPie schrieb:


> Generell noch die Frage zum Kellerwald Marathon: Du fährst den mit, richtig ?  Welche Strecke denn und die letzte Frage: Fahrgemeinschaft zwecks An - und Abreise ?




Moin,

ich fahr mit, bin auch schon angemeldet  , fahre die 40km , Fahrgemeinschaft gerne, ich würde auch fahren.

Gruß


----------



## BikinPie (19. April 2007)

Guten Abend ! 

An Daniel: 

Ich komme morgen mit ......die Details zum Kellerwald können wir ja dann so abklären - eins vorneweg - ich will 80 km fahren. 


Gruß Sebastian

PS: Bitte kurze Info wenn die Treffuhrzeit nicht 15.30 sein wird.


----------



## Casey Riback (20. April 2007)

Hallo. Muss mich heute leider ausklinken weil ich mir gestern nen Zug eingefangen hab und deshalb erstmel den Rücken ruhigstellen muss. Will ja im Kellerwald wieder fit sein. Euch viel Spaß heute, Gruß Juri


----------



## enasnI (20. April 2007)

Mein Bike könnte vielleicht schon nächsten Monat stehen. Habe mir ein wenig Geld bei meiner Freundin gepumpt. (Wirklich toll wenn Freundinnen verstehen, dass man gegen diese Sucht sowieso keine Chance hat  ) 

Na ja, mit Glück Mitte Mai, freue mich schon auf ein paar ordentliche Touren.


----------



## Darlu_Murla (23. April 2007)

Tag allerseits,
ich bin am 24.04. und 25.04. beruflich in Kassel und würde gerne mit Euch Locals ne Runde mit dem Bike durch´n Wald fahren. 
Geht da was?
Beste Grüße,
C Ya
X-Toph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Casey Riback (23. April 2007)

Hallo. Hätte schon Bock auf ne Runde, habs aber die letzten Wochen so übertrieben dass ich jetzt erstmal kürzer treten muss. Falls ich Mittwoch doch schon Fit genug für ne Tour bin schreib ich hier nochmal was rein. Gruß Juri


----------



## Darlu_Murla (23. April 2007)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> Hallo. Hätte schon Bock auf ne Runde, habs aber die letzten Wochen so übertrieben dass ich jetzt erstmal kürzer treten muss. Falls ich Mittwoch doch schon Fit genug für ne Tour bin schreib ich hier nochmal was rein. Gruß Juri


 
Moin Juri, würd´ mich freuen, wenn das was wird, ich dreh dann morgen erstmal allein ne Runde, C YaDa X-Toph


----------



## daniel77 (23. April 2007)

Ich muß mal schauen wann ich morgen aus dem Büro komme, ich fahre morgen bestimmt eine Runde weiß aber noch nicht ob`s 18.00 oder 19.00 Uhr wird; sobald ich weiß wann schreib ich es hier rein.

@ Juri: Fährst Du Montag wieder beim Uni-Sport mit?


----------



## BikinPie (24. April 2007)

Ahoi ! 

Wollte nur kurz kundtun - ich will wieder bergradeln  ! 

Am Mittwoch, Donnerstag und dann wieder am We kann man mich zu einer Runde einladen  

Hey Juri: Super Zeit haste da beim Kellerwald hingelegt. Schade, dass wir uns nicht schon eher gesehen haben - dann hätten wir eine 2er Kampfgruppe bilden können. Bis jetzt war ich immer nur ein Einzelkämpfer .....

Bis denn dann mal 

Sebastian


----------



## daniel77 (24. April 2007)

@ Sebastian: Morgen hab ich um 17.30 noch einen Termin (ca. 1Stunde); wollte danach noch `ne Runde fahren. Freitag bin ich auf einer Schulung, ma schauen wann ich wieder da bin. ABER Samstag können wir von mir aus eine große Tour fahren und auch schon früh starten. (Freundin ist mit der Uni weg  )

Ich glaube ich hab meine Duke am Hardtail beim Kellerwald gekillt  , suppt immer noch Öl raus und die Zugstufe läßt sich nicht mehr verstellen  , weiß jemand Rat??


----------



## Casey Riback (25. April 2007)

Hallo. Ja, wollte da nächsten Montag wieder mitradeln. Bis zum WE mach ich nochmal Pause und genieße die Sonne mal ganz ohne Sport.
@ Sebastian: Danke  Mit dem 2er Team können wir ja mal ausprobieren wenn wieder ein Marathon ansteht. Gruß Juri


----------



## Ilon (25. April 2007)

PFF Pause... Dönnerstag mein lieber. Dann schaun wir mal was die Anja so kann.


----------



## daniel77 (25. April 2007)

Tour am Samstag den 28.4.2007, Abfahrt 9.30Uhr, Westerburgstraße in Kassel, Tourlänge 4-5 Stunden duch die Söhre oder Habichtswald, bisher sind wir zu zweit.


----------



## BikinPie (26. April 2007)

Hallo ! 

Ähm Daniel können wir die Abfahrtszeit auf 10  Uhr verschieben ? Am Freitag bin ich in Ravensburg und komme erst spät Abends wieder Heim. 
Wäre supi. 

Grüße Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (26. April 2007)

BikinPie schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Ähm Daniel können wir die Abfahrtszeit auf 10  Uhr verschieben ? Am Freitag bin ich in Ravensburg und komme erst spät Abends wieder Heim.
> Wäre supi.
> ...



läßt sich machen


----------



## enasnI (26. April 2007)

*rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*







Nur noch wenige Teile, dann geht's ab.


----------



## Casey Riback (26. April 2007)

aloha. Bis wie viel kannst Du die reinkurbeln?


----------



## enasnI (27. April 2007)

Man kann sie auf 80mm, 105mm und 130 mm spacern. Sie ist im Moment auf 105 gespacert, ich kann sie aber per U-Turn auf 85 mm runterdrehen. Das reicht mir auch erstmal. die 5mm sind mir wurscht und so habe ich auch noch Reserven.


----------



## South-Central (27. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Fuss ist wieder halbwegs heile, ich wäre am Samstag dabei. Gibts eine genauere Ortsbeschreibung oder finde ich das?

bis dann,

Axel


----------



## daniel77 (27. April 2007)

South-Central schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mein Fuss ist wieder halbwegs heile, ich wäre am Samstag dabei. Gibts eine genauere Ortsbeschreibung oder finde ich das?
> 
> ...





schau mal hier: www.stadtplan-kassel.de oder wir treffen uns um 10.15Uhr beim Bornemann vorm Laden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## South-Central (28. April 2007)

Westerburgstrasse, 10:00 Uhr.

Ich werd Euch finden.

Grüße.

Axel


----------



## daniel77 (1. Mai 2007)

Feierabendrunde morgen 2.5.2007 Abfahrt ab 17.00Uhr Westerburgstraße möglich, ca.50km über die Trails/Forstwege im Habichtswald.

Wer kommt mit?


----------



## BikinPie (2. Mai 2007)

Hallo !

Also auch wenns nix Neues iss, ich komm mit  . 

Sagt mal weiß einer von euch, was das für ein MTB Treff am Montag so ca. 18 Uhr am Parkplatz Baunsberg direkt an der A44 ist ( keine Freerider oder DH´ler) ? Bin ich zufällig vorbeigekommen. 

Also bis denn dann


----------



## Casey Riback (2. Mai 2007)

Hallo. Hab heut Abend leider Musikschule und kann nicht mit. Montag war Unisport-Mtb-Treff. Hab dich im vorbeifahren erkannt, aber Du warst so schnell unterwegs und im nächsten Moment schon wieder im Wld verschwunden.


----------



## daniel77 (2. Mai 2007)

BikinPie schrieb:


> Also auch wenns nix Neues iss, ich komm mit  .



Du schon wieder  

Ich bin spätestens um 17.15Uhr zuhause!


----------



## BikinPie (2. Mai 2007)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> Hallo. Hab heut Abend leider Musikschule und kann nicht mit. Montag war Unisport-Mtb-Treff. Hab dich im vorbeifahren erkannt, aber Du warst so schnell unterwegs und im nächsten Moment schon wieder im Wld verschwunden.



Hi !
Sag mal meinst du mich ? Wenn ja wo hast du mich denn gesehen ?


----------



## Casey Riback (2. Mai 2007)

Am Baunsbergparkplatz, Montag Abend. Bist etwa zehn Minuten bevor wir von da gestartet sind vorbeigedüst


----------



## BikinPie (3. Mai 2007)

An Casey Riback: 

Ja mich hat an der Kreuzung davor eine Mountainbikerin angesprochen, ob ich auch zu "dem MTB Treff" möchte.....Sie hatte ein Speci Fully (glaube ich), blauen Helm, graue 3/4 Hose mit schwarzen Einsätzen und einen riesigen Deuter Transalp 30 L aufm Rücken ......das ist/war der Uni Sport Treff ? Lustig.......soll der da jeden Montag starten ? 

Sebastian


----------



## Casey Riback (3. Mai 2007)

In der Regel immer Montag 17.45 h an der Aueparkhalle. Kannst ja mal vorbeischauen, weiss allerdings nicht ob Dir das Tempo nicht zu lahm ist. Falls sich der Treffpunkt ändert schreib ich das nochmal hier rein.


----------



## daniel77 (3. Mai 2007)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> In der Regel immer Montag 17.45 h an der Aueparkhalle. Kannst ja mal vorbeischauen, weiss allerdings nicht ob Dir das Tempo nicht zu lahm ist. Falls sich der Treffpunkt ändert schreib ich das nochmal hier rein.



Wieviel Leute fahren denn dort mit? Wie lange wird gefahren und wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Casey Riback (3. Mai 2007)

Es waren bisher immer so 5-7 BikerInnen dabei Fahren hauptsächlich im Habichtswald


----------



## BikinPie (4. Mai 2007)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> In der Regel immer Montag 17.45 h an der Aueparkhalle. Kannst ja mal vorbeischauen, weiss allerdings nicht ob Dir das Tempo nicht zu lahm ist. Falls sich der Treffpunkt ändert schreib ich das nochmal hier rein.




Hey ich muß es es nicht immer schnell haben - gemütlich bringt auch Spaß. Schnell fahre ich im Rennen. Ob ich allerdings am kommenden Montag kann - ich glaube eher nicht. 

Soweit so gut .......

An Daniel: 

Heute Abend kann ich - am Wochenende auch nur weiß ich bis jetzt noch nicht ob Sa oder So .....

Sebastian


----------



## daniel77 (4. Mai 2007)

BikinPie schrieb:


> An Daniel:
> 
> Heute Abend kann ich - am Wochenende auch nur weiß ich bis jetzt noch nicht ob Sa oder So .....
> 
> Sebastian



..heute abend wird nicht klappen, hab noch Termine bis 19.00Uhr und dann ab 21.30Uhr muß ich auflegen. Wird wahrscheinlich recht spät heute abend, von daher morgen eher spät Nachmittag (dann kann Michi auch mit); ich melde mich dann via SMS.


----------



## Clooney (6. Mai 2007)

Moin Moin
wollt man anfragen, ob ich mich bei einigen Touren euch anschließen könnte?
Ich bin 23Jahre, lebe jetzt seit nem Jahr in Kassel, habe nen MTB. Nur ich weiß mich überhaupt nicht einzuschätzen, wie ausdauernd ich zu anderen bin.
Eines weiß ich aber, da ich Norddeutscher bin, habe ich mit Hügeln/Bergen und anderen Steigungen meine Liebe Not ;-)
War jetzt schon mehrere Male im Habichtswald unterwegs, und habe Spass dran gefunden. Fahrradschutzausrüstung besitze ich derweil nicht, kein Helm usw


----------



## BikinPie (6. Mai 2007)

Hallo Clooney ! 

Wie das mit den Bergen ist und wie dein momentaner Kraftstand ist - lässt sich am besten testen in dem du einfach mal mitkommst ......

Schutzausrüstung habenwir im Grunde keine. Allerdings solltest du dir doch einen Helm zulegen, so sehe ich das jedenfalls. 

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## daniel77 (6. Mai 2007)

Verdammt, die Grippe hat mich seit Samstag erwischt, deswegen lief bei mir dieses WE bikemäßig nichts.  Bin aber auf dem Weg der Besserung, morgen mit Uni-Sport wird aber auch definitiv nichts, bin noch zu schlapp, so ab Mittwoch bin ich wahrscheinlich wieder für alle Schandtaten zu haben, hoffentlich wird das Wetter nicht so wie angekündigt.

@Sebastian: Fährst Du eigentlich kommenden Sonntag den Waldhessen Marathon mit?

@Clooney: Einfach mitkommen, aber nur mit Helm


----------



## BikinPie (6. Mai 2007)

An Daniel: 

Generell wollte ich mich kommendes WE mit Freunden in Willingen treffen. Tendenziell also eher nicht. Ein gewisses "Rest - vielleicht" bleibt übrig.

Unabhängig von ja oder nein - wie weit ist denn Ronshausen von hier aus entfernt ? 

Und zu guter Letzt: 

Kurier dich gut aus ! Euch beiden gute Besserung ! 

Heute habe ich als Neu-Kasseler die Wasserkünste im Bergpark bewundert. Sehr gelungene Sache, muss ich mir noch häufiger anschauen, um alle interessanten Punkte beobachtet zu haben. 

Sebastian


----------



## Clooney (6. Mai 2007)

OK - besorg ich mir dann mal die Woche nen Helm. Was ist zu empfehlen, "normaler" Fahrradhelm oder nen Downhill/Freeride Helm?
Wo bekommt man in Kassel gute Helme, wo auch die Beratung stimmt?


----------



## daniel77 (7. Mai 2007)

BikinPie schrieb:


> Unabhängig von ja oder nein - wie weit ist denn Ronshausen von hier aus entfernt ?



Ist bei Bebra/Bad Hersfeld, also ca. 50km von Kassel.



BikinPie schrieb:


> Kurier dich gut aus ! Euch beiden gute Besserung !



Danke, so eine Grippe ist schon eine echte Seuche, morgen wohl mal saunieren gehen.... 
Ich denke mal ab Donnerstag ist auch mal eine lockrere Runde drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikinPie (8. Mai 2007)

An Clooney:

Ein normaler Helm reicht völlig. Leider bin ich erst seit wenigen Monaten in Kassel- Bornmann und Profi Rad kenne ich als Rad Läden, besonders der Bornmann ist günstig. Die Beratung ist ganz ok finde ich.


----------



## enasnI (8. Mai 2007)

Bei Bornmann bekommst Du ihn auf jeden Fall günstig. Erwarte aber nicht, dass der Alte Dir irgendeine Art Beratung gibt. Wenn Du Glück hast, ist da dann aber gerade jemand anderes anwesend, der Dir zumindest die Helme raussucht. 

Wichtig ist einfach nur, dass der Helm sich gut anfühlt am Kopf. Die Sicherheit ist bei allen diesselbe. Im Endeffekt braucht man also keine Beratung. Einfach mal hinfahren und alle Helme ordentlich durchprobieren, dann findet man schon einen.


Bei mir sind übrigens alle Bikeparts eingetroffen. Samstag werde ich das Teil vermutlich zusammenschustern. Könnte dann also quasi ab diese Woche Sonntag mal eine Runde mitrauschen.


----------



## Schlüter (8. Mai 2007)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> In der Regel immer Montag 17.45 h an der Aueparkhalle. Kannst ja mal vorbeischauen, weiss allerdings nicht ob Dir das Tempo nicht zu lahm ist. Falls sich der Treffpunkt ändert schreib ich das nochmal hier rein.



Tach Juri, wie meinste dat denn "lahm" und so  Ich war mit meinem Durchschnitt von + 6 km/h fast zufrieden. Schönen Gruß - bernd


----------



## Casey Riback (8. Mai 2007)

Ist gestern eigentlich jemand mitgefahren oder ist´s gestern quasi ins Wasser gefallen


----------



## Schlüter (8. Mai 2007)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> Ist gestern eigentlich jemand mitgefahren oder ist´s gestern quasi ins Wasser gefallen


ich war gestern nicht dabei- musste noch einiges kopieren. war aber wirklich recht feucht draussen !


----------



## Casey Riback (8. Mai 2007)

It es draussen feucht und warm denke ich an Miriam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlüter (8. Mai 2007)

wer is dat denn? Miriam? kannste ja am montag mal genauer berichten. haste denn noch einen tipp für mich wo ich am wochenende  mal gemütlich eine schleife drehen kann?


----------



## BikinPie (8. Mai 2007)

enasnI schrieb:


> Bei Bornmann bekommst Du ihn auf jeden Fall günstig. Erwarte aber nicht, dass der Alte Dir irgendeine Art Beratung gibt. Wenn Du Glück hast, ist da dann aber gerade jemand anderes anwesend, der Dir zumindest die Helme raussucht. [....]




Hehe !, ja der Alte ist schon ein harter Zeitgenosse .....die Preise sind unschlagbar. 

Als ich deine Gabel sah, habe ich mich nun auch durchgerungen meine olle alte Black Elite gegen was Neueres, vernünfigeres und auch leichteres auszutauschen.....kurzzeitig hatte ich da auch die Recon im Visier. Eine sehr gute Gabel - bin ich bei einem Freund probegefahren.


----------



## South-Central (8. Mai 2007)

Hi,

ich wäre am Samstag oder Sonntag für eine Tour zu haben. Mal sehen wie das Wetter wird.

Grüße,

Axel


----------



## daniel77 (9. Mai 2007)

So Männer, ich bin auf dem Weg der Besserung (heute erstmals keine Kopfschmerzen, Schwindelgefühle und weiche Knie  ) und denke am Samstag und evtl. am Freitag abend für eine Tour zu haben. Das Wetter soll Samstag ja einigermaßen okay sein.


----------



## enasnI (10. Mai 2007)

Kleines visuelles Update in Sachen MTB.







Hoffentlich klappt Samstag bei der Montage alles!


----------



## Casey Riback (10. Mai 2007)

Hallo. Fang doch schonmal an und mach Schaltwerk, Gabel, Lenker, Shifter und Bremsscheiben dran. Dann musst Du Samstag am Montageständer nur noch die Kette ablängen und die Schaltung einstellen, dann können wir Nachmittags schonmal ne Regenrunde heizen. Bis dann, Gruß Juri


----------



## enasnI (10. Mai 2007)

Hihi, ich weiß, Du bist ganz heiß auf eine Runde MTB mit mir. *g*
Aber ich mache das alles in Ruhe am Samstag. Mit Bierchen und Pizza. Gefahren wird erst frühestens Sonntag.


----------



## daniel77 (10. Mai 2007)

enasnI schrieb:


> Kleines visuelles Update in Sachen MTB.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann mal schrauben, Marsch, Marsch  , falls Du Hilfe/Werkzeug brauchst melde Dich (Tel.Nr. Hast Du ja).
Falls ich Sonntag nicht nach Ronshausen fahre, können wir ja alle zusammen eine "Muttertags-Runde" drehen. Ich denke mal der Rest der Crew ist auch dabei.


----------



## enasnI (10. Mai 2007)

Hast Du vielleicht einen vernünftigen Kettennieter, Daniel? Das wäre so das Einzige, was noch fehlt.


----------



## daniel77 (10. Mai 2007)

enasnI schrieb:


> Hast Du vielleicht einen vernünftigen Kettennieter, Daniel? Das wäre so das Einzige, was noch fehlt.



Ja hab ich. Kannst Du leihen  ,würde an deiner Stelle auch ein Kettenschloß (Sram, KNC, Connex) verwenden, so kannst Du die Kette leichter zum reinigen abnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enasnI (11. Mai 2007)

Jo, dann müsste ich die Kette ja nichtmal zusammennieten. Aber einen billigen Nieter nur zum Auftrennen der Kette müsste sogar mein Hausmitbewohner haben. Bin auch sogar schon mal eine Shimano-Kette mit Sram-Schloss gefahren, eigentlich eine gute Idee, es so zu machen.


----------



## daniel77 (11. Mai 2007)

Solange das Kettenschloß für 9fach geeignet ist (Breite) kannst Du jedes Kettenschloß von jedem Hersteller mit jeder beliebigen 9fach Kette verwenden.

Ich werde heute abend eine lockere Runde drehen, start ca. 17.00Uhr, kommt wer mit?


----------



## enasnI (11. Mai 2007)

Kommando zurück. Wird erstmal nichts mit der Montage am Samstag. Müsste wohl bis Mittwoch warten, aber die Kohlen, auf denen ich hier sitze sind echt verdammt heiß. 

Was hast Du denn alles an Werkzeug da, Daniel? Was zum Kürzen eines Gabelschafts? Torx/Drehmomentschlüssel? Kneifzange für Züge und Hüllen? Oder hast Du vielleicht sogar morgen irgendwie Zeit? Dann würde ich das Zeug einfach mal bei Dir vorbeikarren.


----------



## daniel77 (11. Mai 2007)

enasnI schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn alles an Werkzeug da, Daniel? Was zum Kürzen eines Gabelschafts? Torx/Drehmomentschlüssel? Kneifzange für Züge und Hüllen? Oder hast Du vielleicht sogar morgen irgendwie Zeit? Dann würde ich das Zeug einfach mal bei Dir vorbeikarren.



Gabelschaft würde ich mit einer einfachen Eisensäge kürzen, habe aber leider keine da  ,eleganter ist natürlich ein Rohrschneider (frag doch einfach mal in der Autowerkstatt in der Gottschalkstraße, die machen das bestimmt gegen Kaffeekassen-Spende), Für die Züge/Hüllen hab ich einen normalen Seitenschneider, Torx/Drehmomentschlüssel hab ich leider auch nicht (hab ja auch keine Discs, Drehmoment hab ich im Finger ).
Helfen würde ich Dir gerne, bin morgen nur schon ausgebucht und Sonntag eben Ronshausen und Muttertag, wenn Du willst aber gerne Montag.


----------



## Casey Riback (11. Mai 2007)

Drehmomentschlüssel brauchst Du nicht und ne Eisensäge kann ich Dir geben. Hätten wirs doch heut schon fertig gemacht


----------



## BikinPie (12. Mai 2007)

Ihr Schraubbanausen !!!   

Ich habe sowohl einen passenden Rohrschneider als auch einen Drehmomentschlüssel  mit Torx.....mußt ich jetzt nurmal so kundtun ....


----------



## daniel77 (12. Mai 2007)

Da ich morgen nun doch nicht Marathon fahren darf  :

13.5.2007 Tour mit bisher 3 Mitfahrern, Länge ca.50-70km Start um 10Uhr Westerburgstraße.

@enasni: Ich könnte Dir Montag abend so ab 20.00Uhr helfen.


----------



## South-Central (13. Mai 2007)

Servus,

ich hoffe Ihr hattet Spass heute? Ich hab mich heute morgen nochmal umgedreht und festgestellt dass ich definitiv noch nicht fit bin.

Aber wie siehts aus mit Donnerstag? "Vatertag", solange wir den Herkules meiden? Ich bin dabei und das Wetter soll auch gut werden.

Grüße,

Axel


----------



## enasnI (14. Mai 2007)

daniel77 schrieb:


> @enasni: Ich könnte Dir Montag abend so ab 20.00Uhr helfen.



Danke für das Angebot, Daniel. Ich habe das jetzt einfach mal auf Mittwoch umverlegt und mache es dann mit der Person, mit der ich es eigentich Samstag machen wollte. Man sieht sich dann mal wieder bei einer Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (14. Mai 2007)

South-Central schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich hoffe Ihr hattet Spass heute? Ich hab mich heute morgen nochmal umgedreht und festgestellt dass ich definitiv noch nicht fit bin.
> 
> ...



Hallo Axel,

ich wäre dabei, wir könnten z.B. in die Söhre fahren. Das wäre doch auch was für Takis neues Bike ,  wer kommt sonst noch mit?


----------



## Casey Riback (14. Mai 2007)

Hallo. Wäre auch dabei


----------



## BikinPie (14. Mai 2007)

Grüezi ! 

Na klar wäre ich am Donnerstag mit von der Partie. Hoffe ich bin da besser drauf als gestern. 
An Daniel: Danke nochmal für den Tipp, leider muss ich etwas über ne Woche nun auf meine Traumfedergabel warten  

Hoffen wir auf ordentliches Wetter - Hauptsache von oben bleibts trocken.


----------



## enasnI (15. Mai 2007)

Morgen noch der Rest. Sollte klappen mit einer Runde am Donnerstag.


----------



## daniel77 (15. Mai 2007)

Schick, schick, sehe ich da etwa eine RR-Kasette?

Wann wollen wir denn am Donnerstag starten? Ich wäre schon für vormittag so zwischen 10 und 11Uhr?


----------



## Casey Riback (15. Mai 2007)

Die Zeit würde mir auch gefallen. Wie lang ist denn eigentlich geplant, nur so als grober Wert und wo starten wir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (15. Mai 2007)

Ich würde als Startpunkt beim Bornemann vorm Laden vorschlagen, Länge der Tour hängt von der Gruppe ab, ich würde so 3-5 Stunden vorschlagen.


----------



## enasnI (15. Mai 2007)

Jo, wie lang ist mir egal, habe den ganzen Tag Zeit für das Fahren. 
Startzeit ist auch egal. 11 Uhr halte ich aber für ausreichend.


----------



## daniel77 (16. Mai 2007)

Also, dann morgen den 17.5.2007 um 11.00Uhr, Treffpunkt beim Bornemann vorm Laden (Königstor KS), bisherige Mitfahrer: enasnI, Casey Riback, BikiniPie, South Central, Daniel77.
Ich werde bestimmt auch noch ein oder zwei Leutchen als Mifahrer gewinnen können.

Dauer zwischen 4 und 5 Stunden, Ziel/Route der Tour können wir dann ja gemeinsam festlegen.

Irgendwelche Einsprüche, Änderungswünsche??


----------



## enasnI (16. Mai 2007)

Es sind nun doch nach Regen aus. Ich sag es nur, falls da jemand kein Bock drauf hat. Aber auf wetter.com steht "Leichter Regen". Hoffen wir also, dass einfach nichts, oder nur sehr wenig runterkommt.


----------



## daniel77 (16. Mai 2007)

enasnI schrieb:


> Es sind nun doch nach Regen aus. Ich sag es nur, falls da jemand kein Bock drauf hat. Aber auf wetter.com steht "Leichter Regen". Hoffen wir also, dass einfach nichts, oder nur sehr wenig runterkommt.



`hab ich auch gerade gesehen, Freitag soll es dafür Sonnenschein geben! Wollen wir es im Falle von Regen auf Freitag verschieben?


----------



## enasnI (16. Mai 2007)

Für was richtig Langes wäre der Freitag wohl wirklich besser. Dann könnte ich morgen Abend einfach nochmal eine kleine Testrunde drehen. 

Soll morgen wohl nur morgens und mittags regnen. Genau die Zeit, die wir unterwegs wären.


----------



## Casey Riback (16. Mai 2007)

Freitag is auch ok. Können ja heut Abend nochmal genaueres Abstimmen. Bin jetzt schon ein paar Tage nicht mehr gefahren, deshalb werd ich wohl morgen um 11.00 trotzdem radeln. Falls jemand Bock hat mit zu kommen, einfach mal hier rein schribbn. Freitag bin ich dann aber auch dabei. 

@Ilon: Du wolltest Donnerstag doch auch ne Runde drehen oder schreckt dich das kühle Nass


----------



## daniel77 (16. Mai 2007)

Gut, also Freitag, gleiche Zeit gleicher Ort?
Was sagen South Central und Bikini Pie?


----------



## South-Central (16. Mai 2007)

Hi,

Freitag bin ich nicht im Lande. Und muss leider zusätzlich morgen früh noch ein bischen was arbeiten. Ich melde mich telefonisch bei Dir, Daniel. Dann können wir kurzfristig klären ob kurze Tour am Donnerstag oder nicht.

Viel Spass,

Axel


----------



## BikinPie (16. Mai 2007)

Hi ! 

Ja Freitag geht klar - Morgen Nachmittag, wenns trocken ischt, dann doch vielleicht ne Runde im kleinen Kreis ? Ich schaue morgen hier nochmal rein, ansonsten bin ich recht spontan, und da ich noch kein Vater bin, trinke ich auch nix -----vorher, nacher oder währenddessen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enasnI (17. Mai 2007)

Hat zwar alles geklappt heute, aber so ganz zufrieden bin ich noch nicht, was die Schaltung angeht. Ich habe es aber für heute aufgegeben.


----------



## PHATpedro (17. Mai 2007)

schaltung laeuft doch ganz gut.. wahrscheinlich so gut wies eben geht.. nimm dir die zeit und freunde dich noch ein wenig mit h und l an..
mit dem umwerfer musst du leider selber sehen..

ich finde jedenfalls dein rad kann sich sehen lassen, haettes am liebsten behalten takis. bis auf den rahmen hats mir moerder gefallen und selbst da warens nur kleine details die mich gestoert haben.

cheerio schoenen feiertag bleibt neuchtern


----------



## enasnI (17. Mai 2007)

es ist ja auch der umwerfer, der mich gerade noch nervt. Er schaltet zwar alles gut durch, aber schleift noch fürchterlich und bei diesen beknackten schrauben passiert echt einfach gar nichts, wenn man sie dreht.


----------



## BikinPie (17. Mai 2007)

Ich würde da eher mal was an der Zugspannung ändern, ob nun mehr oder weniger kann ich so ins Blaue nicht sagen.
Ergänzung: Am Schalthebel hat man auch noch die Möglichkeit im begrenztem Maß die Zugspannung zu ändern, das sollte aber nur der Rettungsanker während der Fahrt sein bzw. für das Feintuning.


----------



## enasnI (17. Mai 2007)

Na ja, das Ding ist irgendwie, dass der Umwerfer eigentlich am großen Blatt noch etwas weiter raus müsste, damit die Kette nicht schleift und sie auch sauberer auf das große Blatt springt. Nur irgendwie scheint der Umwerfer da keine Reserven mehr zu haben. Er geht einfach nicht weiter raus, auch wenn ich mit dem Finger total fest gegendrücke. 

Es gibt aber keine Speziellen Umwerfer für Trekking-Kurbeln, oder? Der war vorher an einer 44/32/22-Kurbel dran und jetzt ist es eine 28/36/26. Irgendwie bin ich leicht ratlos.


----------



## Casey Riback (17. Mai 2007)

du musst den anschlag weiter rausstellen, das is die h-schraube


----------



## daniel77 (17. Mai 2007)

Wenn der Anschlag für die Schraube schon ganz raus ist, nimm einfach einen Spacer vom HT II Innenlager weg. 
Ist es ein Umwerfer für duale Anlenkung, d.h. Zug kann von oben oder von unten kommen? Falls ja ist der Spacer die Problemlösung!

Wie siehts denn mit morgen aus? Bleibts bei 11Uhr? Wer ist dabei?


----------



## enasnI (17. Mai 2007)

Bin gerade mal zum Herkules hoch gefahren. So wie er jetzt eingestellt ist, schaltet er gut. Könnte besser sein, aber so kann es erstmal bleiben. Morgen 11 Uhr bin ich dabei. 

Ganz schön ungewohnt, 12,4 Kilo statt 8,5 den Berg hochzufahren. Dazu noch der Schotter und die Reifen. Entgegen meinen Erwartungen bin ich öfter das kleinste Blatt gefahren als ich gedacht hätte. Aber musste auch das Knie ein wenig schonen. Ein Jahr ohne MTB macht sich aber deutlich bemerkbar. Ungewohntes Gefühl so allgemein.


----------



## Casey Riback (17. Mai 2007)

Ich bin auch dabei. Hab bis 10 Uhr Holländisch Kurs und komm dann zum Borne an den Laden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enasnI (17. Mai 2007)

Hier übrigens in fertig:


----------



## BikinPie (17. Mai 2007)

enasnI schrieb:


> Hier übrigens in fertig:



   Gefällt mir außerordentlich gut ! Konsequent schwarz ohne Decals mit den weißen und silberen Akzenten - spitze !!!


----------



## PHATpedro (18. Mai 2007)

die lohrbeeren gehen an? Daniel  ne spaß
aber genau das gleiche sagte ich takis auch.. hat garnicht so draufgeachtet und auf einamal ein spitzenergebnis erziehlt, da bremsen kurbeln rest vom antrieb silber. griffe sattel weiss und reifen "nicht" schwarz..
harmoniert klasse zusammen, finde ich.


----------



## enasnI (18. Mai 2007)

War ne jute Runde Jungs. Als ich wieder hier ankam, schliff die Hinterbremse dann doch wieder. Hatte sie aber auch nur sehr locker festgezogen, da sie so schleiffrei lief, aber das scheint auch keine Lösung. Jetzt habe ich sie richtig fest angezogen, dafür schleift sie minimal. Ich weiß schon, warum ich die Teile eigentlich nicht wollte! 

Ist die Zierenberger Marathonstrecke eigentllich dauerhaft ausgeschildert? Würde die gerne mal zum Test fahren.


----------



## Casey Riback (18. Mai 2007)

Zierenberg Runde können wir gerne mal fahren. Weiss noch wo´s lang ging und ein paar Markierungen sind auch noch lesbar


----------



## daniel77 (18. Mai 2007)

Jawoll, war gut Jungs! Können wir gerne wiederholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikinPie (18. Mai 2007)

War super heute ! 

Die letzten 200 hm haben dann noch schön weh getan..... So ein schönes Wochenende noch ! 

Sebastian


----------



## enasnI (18. Mai 2007)

Pff, ihr verweichlichten Mountainbiker! 

Ups, ich bin ja jetzt auch wieder einer.

Nein, war super. Hat mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht, mit einem MTB durch den Wald zu rauschen. Nur waren es mir ein paar zu viele Päuschen. Da rasselt der Puls immer so runter.


----------



## BikinPie (19. Mai 2007)

Hey du bist scheinbar lange nicht mehr Mountainbike gefahren ! 
Denn sonst wüsstest du, das MTB´ler wie Waschweiber sind, Sie haben sich viel zu erzählen und dazu MUß man Pause machen......


----------



## BikinPie (19. Mai 2007)

Halli Hallo ! 

Nachdem heutigen richtig genialen Tag in Willingen, obwohl er nebelig, kalt und regnerisch begann, will ich zart anfragen ob jemand morgen fährt. 


Gruß Sebastian


----------



## daniel77 (19. Mai 2007)

Ich würde morgen so gegen späten Nachmittag eine Runde drehen.


----------



## hutsche (21. Mai 2007)

Hat jemand Lust, nächstes WE nach Garmisch zum Bike Marathon zu fahren?
Suche noch nach einer Fahrgemeinschaft von KS aus. 
Anreise am Vortag, Abreise mir egal.


----------



## Casey Riback (23. Mai 2007)

Hallo. Hat jemand Bock auf ne lockere Runde morgen? Zeit is mir relativ egal, nur nicht zu früh und nicht zu spät


----------



## daniel77 (25. Mai 2007)

Wie siehts aus morgen mit `ner Runde? Soll vormittags ja nicht regnen/gewittern. Start so ab 11.ooUhr wäre gut.


----------



## BikinPie (26. Mai 2007)

Nabend ! 

Nachdem ich heute mein Rad ein wenig aufgemotzt habe - könnt ich nun wieder fahren, wie siehts morgen oder Montag aus ? 


Sebastian


----------



## Crosswilly (27. Mai 2007)

Moin,

bin neu hier im Forum und suche ein paar Leutz in KS und Umgebung, denen ich mich ab und an mal anschliessen kann für ein paar nette Touren!

Wenns heute noch sein soll, bin dabei  

Also, laßt mal was hören von euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikinPie (27. Mai 2007)

Crosswilly schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bin neu hier im Forum und suche ein paar Leutz in KS und Umgebung, denen ich mich ab und an mal anschliessen kann für ein paar nette Touren!
> 
> ...



Morgen und willkommen ! 

Da ich mich hier leider noch sehr wenig auskenne, tauge ich wenig als Tourführer und brauche die Kenntnis der Kasseler -- schauen wir mal, ob wir heute einen finden.  

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Crosswilly (27. Mai 2007)

BikinPie schrieb:


> Morgen und willkommen !
> 
> Da ich mich hier leider noch sehr wenig auskenne, tauge ich wenig als Tourführer und brauche die Kenntnis der Kasseler -- schauen wir mal, ob wir heute einen finden.
> 
> Gruß Sebastian




Hi Sebastian,

also mit dem auskennen ist das kein Problem. Leider kenne ich nicht so viele Single-Trails (weil ich sie mir nie merken kann  ) die wege hoch usw. kenne ich ja schon, ansonsten hab ich auch genug karten! Denke schon lange über ein GPS-gerät nach um die Strecken aufzuzeichnen. Hab mich aber noch nicht durchringen können! Also ich habe den ganzen Tag heute Zeit! Wann und wo wolltest Du denn fahren?


----------



## BikinPie (27. Mai 2007)

Hi ! 

Nadenne hört sich gut an. Zeit: absofort. Allerdings wohne ich in Baunatal Großenritte, das heißt ich brauche etwas bis Kassel ca.40 min. Schlage am besten du eine Zeit und einen Treffpunkt vor. Ich komme dann hin.


----------



## Casey Riback (27. Mai 2007)

Hi. Wann wollt ihr starten?


----------



## daniel77 (27. Mai 2007)

Was haltet Ihr von morgen vormittag? Ich könnte so ab 10.30Uhr starten.
Den Trailscout kann ich machen


----------



## Casey Riback (27. Mai 2007)

hört sich gut an


----------



## daniel77 (27. Mai 2007)

Stefan und ich fahren morgen um 10.30Uhr (sofern es nicht aus Eimern regnet) in der Westerburgstraße los.


----------



## hutsche (27. Mai 2007)

Würdet ihr euch auch für eine längere Tour zum Hohen Meißner über den Bilstein begeistern können?
Würde morgen gerne was längeres fahren.


----------



## BikinPie (27. Mai 2007)

Hallo ! 

Weil heute ja irgendwie keiner wollte, bin ich mal auf dem Baunsberg rumgefahren. Halleluja !!!!!   wieso hat mir denn keiner gesagt, daß es dort so geile Wege gibt ????!!!!!! 30% Steigung, Steine, Wurzeln steil bergab.....
Auf 22 km habe ich es bei dieser Minirunde auf satte 600 hm gebracht. 

An Hutsche: 

Klingt ja super - um wieviel km und Hm geht es denn da so. Frage nur aus reiner Neugier als leidenschaftlicher Langstreckenfahrer. Morgen wird das sicherlich nichts werden. ....


Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hutsche (27. Mai 2007)

Wenn man die Söhre mitnimmt +/- 110 km 2000 hm. Vor allem der Anstieg zum Meißner ist hier in der Umgebung m.E. das härteste.


----------



## daniel77 (27. Mai 2007)

hutsche schrieb:


> Würdet ihr euch auch für eine längere Tour zum Hohen Meißner über den Bilstein begeistern können?
> Würde morgen gerne was längeres fahren.


Die Tour könnte man für nächstes WE anvisieren, dann wäre ich auch mit dabei.


----------



## BikinPie (27. Mai 2007)

110 km / 2000 hm - klingt nett. Genau nextes We - bin ich dabei. ( Vorraussichtlich)


----------



## hutsche (27. Mai 2007)

Je nach Wetter morgen vormittag werde ich wohl auch in der Westerburgstraße aufschlagen. 
Die nächsten beiden WE bin ich berufsbedingt nicht da.


----------



## Crosswilly (28. Mai 2007)

na das wetter sieht ja doch richtig bescheiden aus. 
Bei jeden hab ich gelesen das sei Wetterabhängig, nun wer fährt bei dem Wetter?

Würde dann auch meine Teilnahme absagen, es sei die meisten sind doch am Start.........!


----------



## daniel77 (28. Mai 2007)

Glaube heute haben alle wetterbedingt das Sofa dem Bike vorgezogen, besseres Wetter gibts ab Mittwoch und nächstes WE soll auch gut sein, also auf ein neues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enasnI (28. Mai 2007)

Ich habe gestern so felsenfest mit Regen gerechnet und es kam doch nichts runter. Aber die Runde war so groß, dass ich mit ein wenig Glück dem Regen irgendwie immer davongefahren bin. 

Aber so zum ersten Mal über 200. 228 km bei nem 28,5 er Schnitt. Und das fast ohne Mitfahrer, war irgendwie nicht viel los auf der RTF. Am letzten Kontrollpunkt habe ich fast den ganzen restlichen Kuchen aufgegessen 5 Stücke waren es glaube ich. 

War geil.


----------



## BikinPie (29. Mai 2007)

Nabend Jungs ! 






Mein aufgemotztes Baby will unbedingt mit der neuen Gabel spielen gehen, dachte morgen Abend wäre doch die passende Gelegenheit dafür.  
Ausserdem werde ich nicht mehr lange in Kassel bleiben. 

Bis denn 

Sebastian


----------



## daniel77 (30. Mai 2007)

BikinPie schrieb:


> Mein aufgemotztes Baby will unbedingt mit der neuen Gabel spielen gehen, dachte morgen Abend wäre doch die passende Gelegenheit dafür.
> Ausserdem werde ich nicht mehr lange in Kassel bleiben.
> 
> Bis denn
> ...




Schick, schick dein Chopper  , hat es also geklappt? Mannheim? Meinen Glückwunsch! Biken gehen kann ich heute abend ab 18.30Uhr.

Gruß


----------



## BikinPie (30. Mai 2007)

Hey das iss doch kein Chopper, wenn ich sowas lese werde ich immer traurig  - das ist doch immer noch ein "Race Hardtail"    ich geb mir doch soviel Mühe. 
Scherz beiseite: unglaublich aber wahr - die 130 mm sind sogar bei 30% Steigung fahrbar ( SAG von so 20 mm).
Wenn ich nix mehr anderes höre nehme ich die 18.30 als festen Termin. Fragt sich nur wo - wieder bei dir ? 

Zuguter Letzt: Jawollja Mannheim.....


----------



## daniel77 (30. Mai 2007)

Jo 18.30 bei mir, bin mit dem Auto im Büro. Falls ich früher kann geb ich die via Handy Bescheid.


Wie siehts bei allen aus mit Tour am Sonntag den 3.6.2007?


----------



## Crosswilly (30. Mai 2007)

Juhu... Wo ist denn bei Dir? Wollte auch gern dazu stoßen  , wenn ich es bis dahin schaffe!


----------



## daniel77 (30. Mai 2007)

Crosswilly schrieb:


> Juhu... Wo ist denn bei Dir? Wollte auch gern dazu stoßen  , wenn ich es bis dahin schaffe!



Westerburgstraße
(www.stadtplan-kassel.de)


----------



## Crosswilly (30. Mai 2007)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Westerburgstraße
> (www.stadtplan-kassel.de)



Die kenne ich sogar   also ich versuche es mal bis 18.30 zu packen!
Werde wohl ne Gruppe Radfahrer net übersehen


----------



## BikinPie (1. Juni 2007)

Grüß Gott und Hallo ! 

Melde mich wieder zurück ! Ich habe den ultimativen "Bike Bravo" Test gemacht.
Ab Stuttgart habe ich die aktuelle Bike 6/07 gelesen - und sie hat bis 10 min hinter Fulda gereicht, dann war se alle, bis auf die letzte Seite !!!!   

Ich sach denn mal: 
Verabeitung: Super, Druck: Super, überhaupt alles super nur die Standfestigkeit ist mit 3 Stunden viel zu schwach für den alltäglichen ICE Wahnsinn. Bitte größere Seiten abdemnächst- nicht unter A3 und viel mehr informativen Text !!   
Achja hey Daniel! die Nobby Nic sind wiedereinmal einsame Spitze im Test   

und das hier habe ich auch in diesem Heftchen gefunden - sollte in keinem gut sortiertem Hobbyschrauberkeller fehlen


----------



## daniel77 (2. Juni 2007)

Wie siehts aus mit einer Tour morgen? Ich würde gerne so ab 13.00Uhr fahren, hätte auch länger Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikinPie (3. Juni 2007)

Mann, heute war ja mal super ! 

Wer nicht dabei war hat was verpaßt ! Und endlich war es eine Tour mit > 100 km. 
Ich mach mir jetzt einen entspannten Abend ! 

Bis bald 

Sebastian


----------



## daniel77 (4. Juni 2007)

Ja, war gut gestern  

Ich fahre eine Feierabendrunde heute so gegen 18.30h, kommt wer mit?


----------



## daniel77 (10. Juni 2007)

Tour über den Dörnberg heute 16.30Uhr, Abfahrt am Laden von Radsport Bornmann im Königstor. Bisher sind wir zu dritt.


----------



## daniel77 (17. Juni 2007)

Hat jemand Lust nächstes WE am 23.6.2007 um 9.30 ,als Ersatz für den entfallenen Bilstein Bike Marathon, an einer offenen Trainingsfahrt im Kaufunger Wald teilzunehmen?
Treffpunkt Parkplatz Panoramabad in Großalmerode. Infos> www.bilstein-bike-marathon.de


----------



## enasnI (29. Juni 2007)

Danke nochmal für die SMS Daniel. Hatte an dem Tag keine Zeit und das MTB hat im Moment auch keinen Sattel.


----------



## daniel77 (29. Juni 2007)

Tour am 1.7.2007, Treffpunkt 9.30Uhr Westerburgstraße in Kassel; bisher 4 Mitfahrer; Tourlänge ca.4-5 Stunden;


----------



## BikinPie (18. Juli 2007)

Gutenb Abend ! 

Viele Grüße aus Mannheim ! Hoffe euch gehts gut und ihr konntet in letzter Zeit mehr fahren als ich. Naja ist echt schön hier. Daniel, bist du jetzt wieder oft alleine unterwegs? 


Bis denn 

Sebastian


----------



## daniel77 (18. Juli 2007)

Hey Sebastian,

wieder online? Hoffe der Job macht Spaß, Michi hat deinen Platz übernommen  und ist gerade recht gut im Training, trotzdem fehlt dein Hinterrad zum dranhängen  . Wir fahren am 28.7. den Marathon in Nordenau (Sauerland), wäre vielleicht auch was für dich?

Gruß nach Mannheim


----------



## Casey Riback (25. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen. Hat einer Lust mal wieder ne Tour zu starten? Ich leide schon unter Entzugserscheinungen  Hatte an ne Runde von Ks durch´n Habichtswald nach Zierenberg zum Marathonstreckenbesichtigen gedacht. Wäre aber auch bei ner Alternative dabei. Gruß Juri


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hutsche (27. Juli 2007)

Hi, kannst dich mir gerne morgen um 11.30 Uhr am Parkplatz Druseltalstr. oberhalb der Seniorenresidenz anschließen, wenn du Lust auf Intervalltraining am Berg hast. 
Am Sonntag würde ich die Zierenbergrunde mitfahren, kann aber erst am Nachmittag, da morgen Nachtdienst.


----------



## Casey Riback (28. Juli 2007)

Hi. Hab Deinen Beitrag leider eben erst gelesen. Von Morgen bis Dienstag bin ich in Worms. Wenn wir danach eine Tour fahren würden fänd ich super. Gruß Juri


----------



## daniel77 (28. Juli 2007)

Wir fahren eigentlich jeden Sonntag um 10.00Uhr mit einer Gruppe von 4-5 Leuten eine Tour. Tourlänge zwischen 60-100km. Morgen fällts jedoch aus  
Ich werde nächstes WE die Tour aber hier früh genug ankündigen. 

@hutsche: Du hattest doch mal eine Tour auf den hohen Meißner vorgeschlagen, wie siehts damit nächsten Sonntag aus?


----------



## hutsche (2. August 2007)

Angesichts der positiven Wetterprognosen wäre Sonntag für eine längere Ausfahrt sehr willkommen. Gerne zum Hohen Meißner.
Will jemand schon Samstag mitfahren? Werde wieder intensiv trainieren, entweder 5-6 EB Intervalle am Berg oder intensives Fahrtspiel ca. 2,5-3h.


----------



## daniel77 (3. August 2007)

Wir fahren mit bisher fünf Bikern am Sonntag eine längere Tour. Wenn Du möchtest kannst Du dich gerne anschließen und uns zum hohen Meißner führen. 
Teffpunkt ist um 10Uhr in der Westerburgstraße im Kasseler vorderen Westen in der Nähe der Königstorhalle.


----------



## hutsche (3. August 2007)

Alles klar. Werde Sonntag dabei sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (15. August 2007)

Wer fährt am kommenden Sonntag (19.8.2007) in Zierenberg mit?


----------



## Casey Riback (15. August 2007)




----------



## daniel77 (15. August 2007)

So so, Du also auch  
Was wäre es mit einer kleinen Trainingsrunde am Freitagnachmittag? So gegen 16.00Uhr?


----------



## Casey Riback (15. August 2007)

Um 16.00 werde ich noch im Radladen geknechtet  Ab ca. 18.00 wäre ich dabei wenn Dir das zeitlich nicht zu spät ist.


----------



## enasnI (16. August 2007)

Bin ab nächster Woche auch wieder startklar. Habe ja zwischenzeitlich nochmal den Sattel vertickt, weil ich erstens Geld brauchte und er zweitens doch nicht das Wahre war. Da ich diese Woche für meine Knechterei im VW-Werk entlohnt wurde, habe ich dann mal einen neuen bestellt. Im Winter werde ich dann sowieso mehr auf dem MTB als auf dem Rennrad sitzen. Ich hoffe, ihr fahrt auch fein durch.


----------



## daniel77 (17. August 2007)

enasnI schrieb:


> Im Winter werde ich dann sowieso mehr auf dem MTB als auf dem Rennrad sitzen. Ich hoffe, ihr fahrt auch fein durch.




Fährst Du eigentlich Zierenberg mit? Ansonsten fahren wir nun eigentlich jeden Sonntag um 10Uhr eine längere Tour.


----------



## enasnI (21. August 2007)

Nein, da fahr ich nicht mit. Aber für einen Sonntag bin ich natürlich zu haben. Mal gucken, wie es nächsten aussieht.


----------



## enasnI (22. August 2007)

Jemand vielleicht Freitag Lust auf ein Ründchen? Wo steckt eigentlich Juri? Im Urlaub oder so?


----------



## Casey Riback (22. August 2007)

Hier


----------



## enasnI (22. August 2007)

Und wie sieht es Freitag aus? Zeit und Lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Casey Riback (22. August 2007)

Joa, bin ich dabei.


----------



## daniel77 (22. August 2007)

Freitag haben wir Betriebsausflug vom Büro mit anschließendem Essen und Trinken, später will ich noch ins A.R.M., wird bei mir also leider nichts. Samstag hätte ich schon starke Lust auf eine Runde so gegen frühen Nachmittag oder gegen mittag.
Sonntag wie immer lange Ausfahrt, Abfahrt 10 Uhr, bisher zwei Mitfahrer. Vielleicht zeigt Juri uns mal die Trails bei Hann-Münden?


----------



## enasnI (22. August 2007)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> Joa, bin ich dabei.



Ab welcher Uhrzeit hättest Du Zeit?


----------



## Casey Riback (22. August 2007)

Freitag bin ich ab 10 Fahrbereit. Wo treffen wir uns?   Sonntag die Hann Münden Runde find ich gut.


----------



## enasnI (23. August 2007)

10 Uhr hört sich gut an. Wo wir uns treffen, ist mir wumpe.


----------



## daniel77 (23. August 2007)

Wie siehts bei euch Samstag nachmittag aus?


----------



## enasnI (23. August 2007)

Samstag oder Sonntag wohl Rennrad bei mir. Aber wenn ich Sonntag fahre, hätte ich Samstag schon Zeit.


----------



## Plotzenhotz (23. August 2007)

Schönen guten Tach,

wir fahren zu dritt am Samstag (25.08.) ab neun von der Goetheanlage über Hessenschanze, oberhalb der Rasenallee zum Trail Richtung Ahnatal/Ei,Ei,Ei. Von dort über Gasthaus Silbersee zum Herkules, runter zum Asch und dann irgendwie Richtung Schauenburg weiter. Wir sind sonst vom Asch zur Löwenburg aber das ist etwas zu schnell vorbei.

Wär cool wenn jemand Lust verspürt uns zu begleiten.

Tempo moderat. Ziel: 40km+

@Daniel: Kennen wir uns evtl. durch Def'n'Stöhr???

Viele Grüße

Plotzenhotz


----------



## Casey Riback (23. August 2007)

Hey Takis. Lass uns morgen kurz nach 12 an der Uni treffen. Werde mit dem Zug anreisen und der ist erst um 12 in Ks, da brauch ich noch fünf Minuti da runter. Bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (24. August 2007)

Plotzenhotz schrieb:


> Schönen guten Tach,
> 
> wir fahren zu dritt am Samstag (25.08.) ab neun von der Goetheanlage über Hessenschanze, oberhalb der Rasenallee zum Trail Richtung Ahnatal/Ei,Ei,Ei. Von dort über Gasthaus Silbersee zum Herkules, runter zum Asch und dann irgendwie Richtung Schauenburg weiter. Wir sind sonst vom Asch zur Löwenburg aber das ist etwas zu schnell vorbei.
> 
> ...



Samstag morgen passt leider nicht kann erst ab mittag, würde mich sonst anschließen. Ich fahre ,so wie es aussieht alleine, so ab 13/14Uhr eine Tour über Herkules, hohes Gras, Schauenburg Hoof, Niedenstein, Besse, Baunatal und wieder über das hohe Gras zurück nach Kassel (ca.70km). Mitfahrer willkommen 
Wie wäre es denn wenn Ihr euch am Sonntag vormittag anschließt dann wären wir zu sechst?

Steffen Döhr? kann sein das wir uns kennen, gib doch mal ein paar mehr Anhaltspunkte (Stammhein?, auflegen?, JGS?)


----------



## Plotzenhotz (24. August 2007)

Hi Daniel,

Stammheim: Ja
Olli & Wolfgang, Stevie, Knut, Jule, ...

Mööööönsch, ich bins doch: Björn

Hätte reichlich Lust am Sa mitzukommen, fahre aber schon früh. 
Wann fahrt ihr denn am Sonntag von wo los? Und wo gehts lang?


----------



## daniel77 (24. August 2007)

Plotzenhotz schrieb:


> Hi Daniel,
> 
> Stammheim: Ja
> Olli & Wolfgang, Stevie, Knut, Jule, ...
> ...



Hey Björn, lange nichts mehr gehört von Dir, ist ja echt sehr witzig das immer mehr Heimkinder zum biken kommen  
Samstag kann ich leider nicht so früh, weil ich heute abend mit meiner besseren Hälfte (ja immer noch die gleiche) zur Perlon-Party ins A.R.M gehe, das wir halt immer recht früh  Wir fahren am Sonntag bei mir in der Westerburgstraße los, lang gehts wahrscheinlich erstmal durch den Wals Richtung Hann-Münden und von dort aus über die Fulda-Trails zurück (kenn ich selber nicht) unsere Sonntagstouren bewegen sich immer so zwischen 70-120km in moderatem Tempo, ich schick Dir mal eine PN mit meiner aktuellen Tel.Nr. und Adresse


----------



## enasnI (24. August 2007)

Juri, was hattest Du bei Dir eigentlich auf der Uhr stehen, als Du zuhause angekommen bist? Hatte ja keinen Tacho dabei, wollte es aber trotzdem gerne in die Trainingsverwaltung packen.

War übrigens eine schöne Runde.


----------



## Casey Riback (24. August 2007)

Hi. Stimmt, war ne schöne Tour. Hab bis eben noch geputzt. Es waren ca. 78Km minus die zehn plus deine Heimfahrt. Gruß Juri


----------



## enasnI (24. August 2007)

Ich habe das Rad erstmal vor dem Duschen auf den Balkon verfrachtet und gehofft, dass es gleich mit dem Regen losgeht. Aber bis jetzt kam noch nichts. Muss ich morgrn früh wohl mal putzen. 

Eine Fahrzeit wäre übrigens auch interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (24. August 2007)

Juri, takis, wie siehts bei euch morgen aus? Ich würde so gegen 13Uhr starten.


----------



## enasnI (24. August 2007)

Melde mich morgen früh nochmal.


----------



## Casey Riback (24. August 2007)

Ich klink mich mal aus da ich wahrscheinlich eh nicht vor 13.30 aus dem Laden komme. Werd als Ausgleich mal wieder den örtlichen Lauftreff besuchen   Sonntag bei der Tour bin ich dann um 10 Uhr in der WeBuStr wenns recht ist. Also dann good night, sleep tight


----------



## Casey Riback (24. August 2007)

ach ja, waren knapp vier Stunden


----------



## enasnI (25. August 2007)

Ich schaff's nicht mehr bis 13 Uhr heute.


----------



## daniel77 (25. August 2007)

Naja, war doch nicht so spät gestern, also bin ich mit den Jungs schon um 9.00Uhr gefahren. Morgen 10Uhr bei mir ist super, wir wären dann zu viert, wenn Takis noch kommt zu fünft. Wo wollen wir denn hinfahren, Hann-Münden oder zum Edersee?


----------



## Casey Riback (25. August 2007)

Hann. Müden fänd ich besser. Bin ja eh nicht so der Trailkünstler, was mir am ESee bestimmt zum Verhängnis würde   Das wär auch etwas kürzer, was mir sehr gelegen käme weil ich Montag in die Rhön radel.


----------



## Casey Riback (25. August 2007)

Ich nehm den Zug morgen früh. Kann sein das ich dann erst kurz nach 10 da unten bin, so wie bei der letzten Tour. Hoffe das ist für euch ok so. Bis dann Gruß Juri


----------



## daniel77 (25. August 2007)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> Ich nehm den Zug morgen früh. Kann sein das ich dann erst kurz nach 10 da unten bin, so wie bei der letzten Tour. Hoffe das ist für euch ok so. Bis dann Gruß Juri



kein Problem, bis morgen.


----------



## ride to live (29. August 2007)

Moin!
Bin jetzt au dabei...
Wann startet denn die nächste tour???
mfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (30. August 2007)

ride to live schrieb:


> Moin!
> Bin jetzt au dabei...
> Wann startet denn die nächste tour???
> mfG



Hallo Marc,

wie siehts bei Dir am Freitag gegen Nachmittag aus? Oder morgen abend Feierabendrunde?

Gruß


----------



## tschabo007 (31. August 2007)

So Danda etc.
Bin jetzt auch ein Internetradfahrer.
SO long.
ACh ja was ist mit heute Mittag, so ab 15Uhr oder was.
Michael


----------



## daniel77 (31. August 2007)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> So Danda etc.
> Bin jetzt auch ein Internetradfahrer.
> SO long.
> ACh ja was ist mit heute Mittag, so ab 15Uhr oder was.
> Michael



Nö, lass uns mal morgen um 15.00Uhr ne "alter Sack"-Runde machen.


----------



## tschabo007 (2. September 2007)

Moin Daniel

Schon wach?
Alter Senior.....
Hoffentlich wars nicht so lang und dreckig gestern, und ihr seid rechtzeitig(also deinem Alter entsprechend) ins Bettchen gegangen. 
Lg michael


----------



## Plotzenhotz (3. September 2007)

Hallo,

hat jemand Lust am morgigen Dienstag ab 17.00 Uhr 30-40km Firnsbachtal/Hohes Gras/was-auch-immer zu fahren?
Treffen an der Goetheanlage.
Schaue vorher nochmal hier rein.

Gruß

Björn


----------



## Casey Riback (3. September 2007)

Wenn ich mein Rad bis dahin fit habe würde ich mitfahren. Ich schreibe morgen mittag nochmal hier rein wenn Dir das noch rechtzeitig genug ist.


----------



## daniel77 (3. September 2007)

Wenn es nicht aus Eimern regnet (jaja ich bin jetzt über 30) und ich rechtzeitig aus dem Büro komme, fahre ich auch mit. Würde bei mir aber so 17.15Uhr werden. Sag morgen so gegen 16.00Uhr nochmal hier Bescheid.

Sonntag 9.9.2007 10Uhr, Tour zum hohen Meissner, Länge ca. 5-6 Stunden/120km, Speed mittel ; bisher 3 Mitfahrer


----------



## daniel77 (4. September 2007)

ich schaffe es heute leider nicht bis um 17.00Uhr, bin bestimmt noch bis 18.00Uhr im Büro; morgen kann ich aber so ab 17.30Uhr.


----------



## Plotzenhotz (4. September 2007)

Juhuuuh, was eine Schlammschlacht!

Wer hat denn Lust am Freitag mitzukommen? Abfahrt 16.30 Uhr, ebenfalls an der Goetheanlage. Richtung Hohes Gras --> Dörnberg --> k.A.

Gruß

Björn

@Daniel: Bin dabei am Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Casey Riback (4. September 2007)

Hi. Hab mein Rad nicht rechtzeitig fertigbekommen. Vielleicht schliesse ich mich euch am Sonntag an. 

@Daniel: Morgen klappts doch nicht mit der Feierabendrunde. Ich fahre nach der Arbeit drei Tage in den Odenwald 

Bis zum WE dann evtl. Gruß Juri


----------



## daniel77 (4. September 2007)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> Ich fahre nach der Arbeit drei Tage in den Odenwald



Kannst ja Sebastian besuchen, wohnt jetzt in Mannheim 

@Björn: sag dir nochmal Bescheid wegen Freitag.


----------



## daniel77 (7. September 2007)

So jetzt nochmal aktuell: 
Tour am Sonntag 9.9.2007 von KS zum hohen Meißner, Tourstart 10.00Uhr Westerburgstraße; Länge <100km / ca. 6 Stunden; Kaffee/Kuchenpause auf dem Bilstein; Speed: mittelschnell; Bisher 4 Mitfahrer

@Björn: heute klappt leider nicht, hab noch um 17.ooUhr einen Termin


----------



## Plotzenhotz (7. September 2007)

@Daniel: Dann sehen wir uns am Sonntag

@alle anderen: Wer Lust hat --> Heute/Freitag, Herkulesstraße 87, 16.30 Uhr ab in den Schlamm - Richtung Hohes Gras, Förstersteig, Ahnatal, Dörnberg...

Gruß

Björn


----------



## daniel77 (12. September 2007)

Ich fahre heute eine Feierabendrunde, Abfahrt so um 17.00Uhr, Länge ca. 50km. Kommt wer mit?


----------



## Plotzenhotz (12. September 2007)

Hi Daniel,

17.00 schaff ich nicht. Wie wäre es mit 17.30?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (12. September 2007)

Plotzenhotz schrieb:


> Hi Daniel,
> 
> 17.00 schaff ich nicht. Wie wäre es mit 17.30?



Ups, sorry hab ich nicht mehr gesehen^^

Ich fahre morgen gegen 17.30Uhr und übermorgen (Freitag) mit Michi um 15.00Uhr.


----------



## Plotzenhotz (12. September 2007)

war trotzdem anstrengend ;-)
Morgen geht nix.
Freitag mal sehen.
Melde mich


----------



## daniel77 (14. September 2007)

Heute 14.9.2007 Tour ab 15.30Uhr; ca. 50km durch die Söhre, bisher 2 Mitfahrer, sonst noch wer?


----------



## Casey Riback (14. September 2007)

Ne ne, hab meine Dosis Radeln heut morgen schon um 9.00 bekommen. Werd mich wohl nur noch im Enchilada auf die Terasse setzen und mir den Horizont erweitern. Bis die Tage und viel Spaß euch


----------



## daniel77 (19. September 2007)

Feierabendrunde heute ab 17.30Uhr, kommt wer mit? Ich will mein neues Gefährt einfahren


----------



## Casey Riback (19. September 2007)

Schade, hab´s eben erst gelesen. Da bin ich ja mal gespannt wie das neue Rad aussieht. Die Beschreibung war klang ja schonmal nicht schlecht


----------



## Plotzenhotz (19. September 2007)

Hallo,

wir fahren am *Freitag nachmittag* ab Goetheanlage --> Hohes Gras --> Hirzstein --> Bismarckturm. Hat noch wer Lust mit zu kommen?

Grüße

Björn


----------



## Casey Riback (19. September 2007)

Hab gerade meine lampe zusammen gelötet. Hätte nochjemand mal Bock auf nen Nightride?


----------



## daniel77 (20. September 2007)

Plotzenhotz schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir fahren am *Freitag nachmittag* ab Goetheanlage --> Hohes Gras --> Hirzstein --> Bismarckturm. Hat noch wer Lust mit zu kommen?
> 
> ...


wann genau? Habe noch einen Termin um 15.00Uhr, der dauert aber bestimmt bis ca.17.00Uhr.



Casey Riback schrieb:


> Hab gerade meine lampe zusammen gelötet. Hätte nochjemand mal Bock auf nen Nightride?


Oh ja!! Hab`aber nur `ne 5 Watt Sigma.


----------



## daniel77 (21. September 2007)

Sonntag gehts wieder los, 10.00Uhr Abfahrt; Tour auf den hohen Meißner, Rückweg über den Bilstein inkl. Kaffeepause   Länge ca.110km; Fahrzeit ca. 6 Stunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jehoover (3. Oktober 2007)

schade das ich nicht fit bin... sonst würde ich glat mal mitfahren...

Wohnt hier einer in der City von Kassel? Sehe hier immer einen der mit nem Kumpel So. losfährt... Wohne Nähe Hauptbahnhof am CubaClub


----------



## Plotzenhotz (3. Oktober 2007)

Wie sieht es denn am *Freitag (05.10.)* aus? Mag jemand so gegen 15.00-16.00 Uhr mitkommen? 2-3-Stundentour (ich muss um 19.00 daheim sein!), evtl. den Fulletrail entlang oder Rund-ums-Hohe-Gras.

@jeehover: wohne (und starte damit auch) im Vorderen Westen

Salve

Björn


----------



## daniel77 (3. Oktober 2007)

Plotzenhotz schrieb:


> *Freitag (03.10.)*



  Jaja, die Lehrer  

Freitag den 5.10. fahre ich mit Michi eine Runde durch die Söhre, Forstwege heizen, Abfahrt so um 14.30-15.00Uhr, kommst mit?

@jehoover: Sonntags fahren wir immer lang (70-120km), ansonsten eher kurze 40-50km Runden durch die Söhre oder Habichtswald, komm einfach mal mit 
Durchschittsgeschwindigkeit liegt so bei 20km/h.


----------



## Plotzenhotz (3. Oktober 2007)

Was meinstn???  
Außerdem meinte ich nicht dieses Jahr!

Und: Ihr immer mit euren Forstwegen. Da wird man ja gar nicht richtig schmutzig!


----------



## Plotzenhotz (3. Oktober 2007)

Ihr Forstwegfahrer, hihihi


----------



## Casey Riback (3. Oktober 2007)

Hab mein Rad heute komplett zerlegt und baue es morgen, sofern Umwerfer und Shifter kommen gesäubert und frisch wieder auf. Werd mich euch dann auch gerne mal wieder anschliessen. 

@Daniel: Fährst Du morgen ne Feierabendrunde?


----------



## daniel77 (3. Oktober 2007)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> Hab mein Rad heute komplett zerlegt und baue es morgen, sofern Umwerfer und Shifter kommen gesäubert und frisch wieder auf. Werd mich euch dann auch gerne mal wieder anschliessen.
> 
> @Daniel: Fährst Du morgen ne Feierabendrunde?



morgen leider nicht, muss auf `nen Geburtstag, kommst Du Freitag mit?


----------



## Jehoover (4. Oktober 2007)

gut gut

dann werde ich mal mitlesen und mich wenn es passt bei euch mal anschließen 

p.s.: aber nicht wundern wenn sich eine Festina Jacke nähert  ich komme aus dem Rennradbereich


----------



## daniel77 (4. Oktober 2007)

Jehoover schrieb:


> gut gut
> 
> dann werde ich mal mitlesen und mich wenn es passt bei euch mal anschließen
> 
> p.s.: aber nicht wundern wenn sich eine Festina Jacke nähert  ich komme aus dem Rennradbereich



Wie wärs denn mit morgen, mit `ner Festina-Jacke kann man doch locker mithalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jehoover (4. Oktober 2007)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn mit morgen, mit `ner Festina-Jacke kann man doch locker mithalten



Morgen hätte ich Zeit... 
Wann und Wo? 
Was für eine Strecke/Profil?

Nur Vorab... Ich bin diese Saison nur sehr wenig gefahren... Bitte berücksichtigen  Ach und bei dünnen beinen hilft auch die festina Jacke nicht


----------



## daniel77 (4. Oktober 2007)

Morgen 5.10.2007, Treffen so um 14.45Uhr in der Westerburgstraße (vorderer Westen). 
Strecke: hauptsächlich Forstwege in der Söhre, also durch die Aue, dann unter der Bergshäuser Brücke durch hoch nach Wellerode, dann von da aus eine Runde nach Wattenbach und wieder zurück, ca.50km. 
Profil: die Runde fühlt sich an als würde es nur bergauf gehen (tut es aber nicht)  
Speed: mittel (Durchschnitt ca.20 km/h)

Unbedingt vor Abfahrt noch mal hier ins Forum schauen, bei mehreren Leuten kann sich immer mal was verschieben, oder PN mit Handynr.


----------



## Casey Riback (4. Oktober 2007)

Hey. Komme morgen auch mit. Also nicht wundern wenn sich die Astana Jacke nähert  Bis dann, Gruß Juri


----------



## Plotzenhotz (4. Oktober 2007)

OK. Ich auch. Hoffe, ich schaffe es bis 14.45 Uhr! Laß es rappeln, falls was dazwischen kommt.


----------



## daniel77 (4. Oktober 2007)

Das wird doch `ne nette Runde


----------



## Jehoover (4. Oktober 2007)

ich ahne schlimmes?!

ich hab so muskelkater...  ich hoffe das der morgen weg ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jehoover (5. Oktober 2007)

tjau was soll ich sagen... RESPEKT 

die wenigen Trainingskilometer, der Muskelkater und die Beerdigung von heute Morgen waren wohl zu viel... Als ihr dann auch noch weggefahren seid an der Rasenallee weil ich wegen Autos stehen bleiben musste und ich dann noch schneller strampeln musste war der Ofen einfach aus 

Aber ein müsst Ihr mir noch verraten: Wenn Ihr den Speed weitergefahren seid, dann würde ich gern wissen, wie Ihr auf 20 kmh als Durchschnitt kommt? Kriecht Ihr die Berge runter????

Kurz und knapp Ihr seid zu viel für mich 

Lieben Gruß aus dem herzen Kassels


----------



## Casey Riback (5. Oktober 2007)

Aloha. Bin gerade heimgekommen. Werd mich jetzt erstmal entschlacken


----------



## daniel77 (5. Oktober 2007)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> Aloha. Bin gerade heimgekommen. Werd mich jetzt erstmal entschlacken



jetzt erst? habt ihr geschoben  
Michi und ich sind seit gut zwei Stunden zuhause.

@jehoover: kein Problem, wir ham halt oben auf Dich gewartet.


----------



## Casey Riback (5. Oktober 2007)

sind noch weit gefahren


----------



## Jehoover (5. Oktober 2007)

daniel77 schrieb:


> jetzt erst? habt ihr geschoben
> Michi und ich sind seit gut zwei Stunden zuhause.
> 
> @jehoover: kein Problem, wir ham halt oben auf Dich gewartet.



wie auf mich gewartet???
ich hab doch Plotzenhotz gesagt, dass das keinen Sinn hat und ich allein weiterfahre...?!


----------



## Plotzenhotz (5. Oktober 2007)

Ich könnt schwören, dass ich laut und deutlich dein Entschwinden verkündet habe. Da war der Daniel wohl wieder zehn Kilometer voraus


----------



## Plotzenhotz (5. Oktober 2007)

wer Lust hat:

am *Sonntag (07.10.)* das Ganze noch einmal nur einen Tick langsamer.


----------



## daniel77 (6. Oktober 2007)

Sonntag den 7.10.2007, Abfahrt um 11.30 in der Westerburgstraße. Ca. 3 Stunden Fahrzeit, 60-75km. Bisher 3 Mitfahrer.


----------



## Jehoover (6. Oktober 2007)

daniel ich denke du meinst den 7.10 ?!


----------



## Plotzenhotz (6. Oktober 2007)

hüstel hüstel,

lieber Herr Kollege... das Datum! Ich will ja nix sagen, aber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (6. Oktober 2007)

Jehoover schrieb:


> daniel ich denke du meinst den 7.10 ?!





Plotzenhotz schrieb:


> hüstel hüstel,
> 
> lieber Herr Kollege... das Datum! Ich will ja nix sagen, aber...


JAAAHHHHH!


----------



## fogges (7. Oktober 2007)

hallo alle zusammen habs auch geschaft mich hier anzumelden! würde die tour am sonntag auch gern noch mal nen bissel LANGSAMMER mitfahren aber habe mich am freitag irgendwie erkältet und bin denke ich zu platte um morgen mitzufahren aber vieleicht klappts ja nächste woche noch ma wenn ich wieder fit bin!! ..bis denn dann viel spaß morgen ...(bin der jürgen der am freitag dabei war!)


----------



## daniel77 (8. Oktober 2007)

Morgen, Dienstag 9.10.2007 Feierabendrunde, Abfahrt um 16.30Uhr in der Westerburgstraße, Fahrzeit so 2,5 Stunden.


----------



## daniel77 (9. Oktober 2007)

War eine nette Runde heute, schön schnell und nicht zu kalt 

Dann gleich die nächste für Freitag den 12.10.2007, Abfahrt um 14.00Uhr in der Westerburgstraße, fahren können wir dann auch ein bisschen länger, dementsprechend sollten schon so 60-75km bei rumkommen. Ich würde vorschlagen entweder Richtung Bilstein oder Richtung Niedenstein/Gudensberg zu fahren. Alternativvorschläge willkommen.


----------



## daniel77 (10. Oktober 2007)

daniel77 schrieb:


> War eine nette Runde heute, schön schnell und nicht zu kalt
> 
> Dann gleich die nächste für Freitag den 12.10.2007, Abfahrt um 14.00Uhr in der Westerburgstraße, fahren können wir dann auch ein bisschen länger, dementsprechend sollten schon so 60-75km bei rumkommen. Ich würde vorschlagen entweder Richtung Bilstein oder Richtung Niedenstein/Gudensberg zu fahren. Alternativvorschläge willkommen.



Treffen schon um 13.30Uhr !!


----------



## tschabo007 (12. Oktober 2007)

Hallo
Ich komme auch mal mit.
Hoffe ihr seid nicht so schnell. 
Bilstein hört sich echt gut an, ist aber kritisch mit der Zeit.
Denke da gibt es viel dunkel, also Zeitlich.


----------



## daniel77 (12. Oktober 2007)

Dunkel ist es heute sowieso, würde sagen Abfahrt so gegen 14.30Uhr? Wohin, ma guckn.


----------



## Casey Riback (12. Oktober 2007)

Wie dunkel? Wollt ihr so lange fahren?


----------



## Plotzenhotz (12. Oktober 2007)

Dann also um 15.00 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (12. Oktober 2007)

Mal was anderes, wie siehts denn aus mit nem Kasseler Winterpokal-Team?


----------



## Plotzenhotz (12. Oktober 2007)

Details?


----------



## Casey Riback (12. Oktober 2007)

Bin dabei


----------



## daniel77 (12. Oktober 2007)

Plotzenhotz schrieb:


> Details?



http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/pages/rules
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/
 
Dann wären wir ja schon zu viert: Juri, Michi (?), Björn, Daniel 
einer fehlt dann noch für ein Fünfer-Team.


----------



## Casey Riback (12. Oktober 2007)

Frag Hutsche, dann wird unser Team Trainingsweltmeister


----------



## tschabo007 (13. Oktober 2007)

daniel77 schrieb:


> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/pages/rules
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/
> 
> Dann wären wir ja schon zu viert: Juri, Michi (?), Björn, Daniel
> einer fehlt dann noch für ein Fünfer-Team.



Na, klar da kommt der irre Christian  noch mit bei. 
Der fährt doch schon jeden Tag zur Maloche.... das Zählt doch auch? oder




Casey Riback schrieb:


> Frag Hutsche, dann wird unser Team Trainingsweltmeister



Who is Hutsche?
Michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hutsche (13. Oktober 2007)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> Frag Hutsche, dann wird unser Team Trainingsweltmeister



Mitmachen würd ich schon; ich fühle mich einfach mal gefragt. Man könnte sich im Winter regelmäßig zum Sonntags-GA-Rollen an der Fulda entlang treffen. Samstags zuvor Biken evtl. mit Intervallen. Dann hätte das alles sogas System.


----------



## daniel77 (13. Oktober 2007)

hutsche schrieb:


> Mitmachen würd ich schon; ich fühle mich einfach mal gefragt. Man könnte sich im Winter regelmäßig zum Sonntags-GA-Rollen an der Fulda entlang treffen. Samstags zuvor Biken evtl. mit Intervallen. Dann hätte das alles sogas System.



Na dann wären wir doch schon fünf, fehlt nur noch ein Name, Vorschläge?


----------



## Casey Riback (13. Oktober 2007)

Finde die GA-Idee gut. Wie wär´s mit Kassler Knallwaden oder Herkulesbierflitzer


----------



## Plotzenhotz (13. Oktober 2007)

Wer mag morgen (*So.,  13.10.*) mit in den *Reinhardswald*? Start nach dem Mittagessen in KS.


----------



## Casey Riback (13. Oktober 2007)

Da könnt ich ja fast von daheim aus starten, hab jetzt aber schon ne Tour zum Bilstein gebucht


----------



## daniel77 (13. Oktober 2007)

Bei wirds morgen leider nichts, vielleicht fahre ich morgen vormittag gegen 10.00uhr eine kurze Runde. Wie siehts denn am Montag oder Dienstag mit Feierabendrunden aus?


----------



## Plotzenhotz (13. Oktober 2007)

wenn dein feierabend nicht so spät anfängt bin ich, eher dienstag, dabei.


----------



## hutsche (13. Oktober 2007)

Wäre ebenfalls Dienstag dabei.


----------



## daniel77 (13. Oktober 2007)

ich könnte Dienstag dann so ab 16.30uhr abfahrbereit sein.


----------



## Jehoover (14. Oktober 2007)

ich will heute fahren

wenn sich bis 13 uhr keiner meldet fahre ich allein 

aber denkt dran LANGSAM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (15. Oktober 2007)

hutsche schrieb:


> Wäre ebenfalls Dienstag dabei.





Plotzenhotz schrieb:


> wenn dein feierabend nicht so spät anfängt bin ich, eher dienstag, dabei.



Abfahrt so um 16.30uhr o.k. für euch? Wo wollen wir uns treffen?


----------



## Casey Riback (15. Oktober 2007)

Hi. Kann mich leider aus zeitmangel morgen nicht anschliessen. Befürchte auch das das in Zukunft unter der oche wohl öfters der fall sein wird 

@Michael: Hab noch deinen Ritzelfestdrehabschlussring hier liegen. Werd ihn dir die Tage mal vorbeibringen oder in den Briefkasten legen


----------



## daniel77 (15. Oktober 2007)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> Hi. Kann mich leider aus zeitmangel morgen nicht anschliessen. Befürchte auch das das in Zukunft unter der oche wohl öfters der fall sein wird
> 
> @Michael: Hab noch deinen Ritzelfestdrehabschlussring hier liegen. Werd ihn dir die Tage mal vorbeibringen oder in den Briefkasten legen



Keine Bange, daß Studentenleben und besonders das Projektstudium ermöglicht schon eine besonders freie Zeiteinteilung 
Ihr habt ja jetzt erstmal o-Phase und dann Kennenlernfahrt (gluck, gluck).

@Michi: ich hab auch noch einige Riztelabschlussringe in meiner Wunderkiste.


----------



## tschabo007 (15. Oktober 2007)

@Michael: Hab noch deinen Ritzelfestdrehabschlussring hier liegen. Werd ihn dir die Tage mal vorbeibringen oder in den Briefkasten legen
Hallo
Ja wäre schön...
Klingel vorher durch. Bin ja meistens zu hause.
Freilauf soll am Mittwoch kommen.
Habe sozusagen einen besorgt.


----------



## hutsche (15. Oktober 2007)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Abfahrt so um 16.30uhr o.k. für euch? Wo wollen wir uns treffen?



Ich bin dann morgen 16.30 Uhr bei dir.


----------



## bergsprint (16. Oktober 2007)

Hallo
Ich suche täglich Leute mit den ich ein bischen rumfahren kann,aber nicht vor 11 Uhr weil es mir im moment zu kalt ist

grüße


----------



## Plotzenhotz (16. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

muss leider für heute 16.30 absagen. Fahre schon um 13.00 und bin danach mit Kind allein. Donnerstag fahr ich ab Gudensberg, bin dann Sonntag wieder dabei.

Gruß

Björn


----------



## daniel77 (16. Oktober 2007)

hutsche schrieb:


> Ich bin dann morgen 16.30 Uhr bei dir.



okay, bis dann.


----------



## daniel77 (17. Oktober 2007)

Wie siehts bei euch am *Freitag den 19.10.2007* aus? 
Wetter soll gut werden, ich hätte so ab 14.30Uhr zeit, eigentlich ideal um mal den Alpenpfad am Dörnberg in die "richtige" Richtung in Angriff zu nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plotzenhotz (17. Oktober 2007)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Wie siehts bei euch am *Freitag den 19.10.2007* aus?



Mah schaun, fahre morgen früh den Urwaldsteig. Falls ich dann am Freitag noch Puste hab komm ich mit. Ich werd am Sonntag versuchen den Fulletrail zu finden. Falls jemand den Scout machen will: Bescheid sagen. Wir fahren so gegen 10.00 los.


----------



## bergsprint (17. Oktober 2007)

Ich kann Euch sonntag führen.Treffpunkt Wolpertinger 10.15

gruß jochen


----------



## Plotzenhotz (17. Oktober 2007)

@jochen:

Super, dann bis Sonntag.


----------



## Casey Riback (17. Oktober 2007)

Aloaha, da komm ich Sonntag doch glatt mal mit.


----------



## daniel77 (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich komme, falls meine bessere Hälfte nichts anderes vorhat, dann auch mit.
@Björn: Holst Du mich dann um 10.00Uhr ab?


----------



## Plotzenhotz (18. Oktober 2007)

@daniel

jawoll. wenn mein rad bis dahin reanimiert ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride to live (18. Oktober 2007)

Moin ihr Luschen!
Bin nach dem Sch... Umzug auch wieder einsatzbereit!!! Wir haben irgendwie vielzuviel zeugs!!!
@Björninger: Du kannst doch nich einfach nen neuen guide klar machen für de fulletrails. Also sowas...  
@daniel: wann gibts denn endlich den bullerschnaps bei marc???


----------



## Plotzenhotz (18. Oktober 2007)

@marc:

Tut mir leid, ihro Gnaden, hochwohlerleuchteter! Es wird sich meinereiner nicht wieder erdreisten 

@alle: hab mir das schaltauge abgedingst und bekomme kein baugleiches mehr. teilnahme am sonntag eher unwahrscheinlich!


----------



## daniel77 (18. Oktober 2007)

ride to live schrieb:


> Wir haben irgendwie vielzuviel zeugs!!!
> 
> @daniel: wann gibts denn endlich den bullerschnaps bei marc???



..wird nicht weniger, die Menge von dem ganzen Schei+s steigt eben proportional zu Alter und qm Wohnfläche  

Der kleine von Marc ist seit 2 Wochen da, wir gehen mal am WE hin, vielleicht wollt ihr auch mit? Wir wollten dann auch mal einen heben 

Wie siehts denn bei Dir mit biken am WE aus?



Plotzenhotz schrieb:


> hab mir das schaltauge abgedingst und bekomme kein baugleiches mehr. teilnahme am sonntag eher unwahrscheinlich!



Schau mal in dein PN-Postfach, gibt bei ebay son einen Händler aus Israel der hat ca. 200 verschiedene Schaltaugen, da wird deins auch dabei sein > http://stores.ebay.de/CNC-Machined-...angers_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ2QQftidZ2QQtZkm


----------



## tschabo007 (18. Oktober 2007)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Wie siehts bei euch am *Freitag den 19.10.2007* aus?
> Wetter soll gut werden, ich hätte so ab 14.30Uhr zeit, eigentlich ideal um mal den Alpenpfad am Dörnberg in die "richtige" Richtung in Angriff zu nehmen.



Hallo 
Muss doch nicht Arbeiten.
Würde auch mal mitwollen zum erkunden...
Sag aber noch einmal bescheid.
Lg


----------



## daniel77 (18. Oktober 2007)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Muss doch nicht Arbeiten.
> Würde auch mal mitwollen zum erkunden...
> Sag aber noch einmal bescheid.
> Lg



Super, dann lass uns doch mal 14.30Uhr festhalten!?


----------



## Plotzenhotz (19. Oktober 2007)

Ich falle erst mal aus. Wenn alles klappt bin ich nächste Woche wieder dabei.

Grüße

Björn


----------



## bergsprint (19. Oktober 2007)

BIN krank.
Muß jemand anders am Sonntag Guide machen

Gruß Jochen


----------



## daniel77 (24. Oktober 2007)

Moin, wie siehts aus mit Fahren am WE? Das Wetter soll ja nicht schlecht werden, würde gerne *Sonntag den 28.10.2007* lang fahren, Samstag vielleicht eine kleine Runde am vormittag? Freitag nachmittag könnte ich so ab 15.00Uhr.


----------



## Casey Riback (24. Oktober 2007)

Hi. Sitze hier gerade im Caplab hab nen leichten Erkältungsrückschlag erlitten. Bin ja vielleicht wieder fit bis Sonntag. Sonst kann ich nur ganz low machen. Wie schauts denn nun eigentlich mit dem winterpokal aus?


----------



## tschabo007 (25. Oktober 2007)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Moin, wie siehts aus mit Fahren am WE? Das Wetter soll ja nicht schlecht werden, würde gerne *Sonntag den 28.10.2007* lang fahren, Samstag vielleicht eine kleine Runde am vormittag? Freitag nachmittag könnte ich so ab 15.00Uhr.



Hallo
Samstag wäre wohl besser zum länger fahren.
Jedenfalls bei mir. Vielleicht mal mit dem Mark nach Hann Münden und zurück durchnwald.
Kann schon ganz schlecht schlafen daß ich da noch keine Streckenkenntnis habe.
Sonntag klappt bei mir nicht. 
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (26. Oktober 2007)

Michi und ich fahren heute um 14.30Uhr - 17.00Uhr eine Runde ab Kassel, kommt sonst noch wer mit?


----------



## Casey Riback (26. Oktober 2007)

leider nicht, hab erst später zeit


----------



## hutsche (26. Oktober 2007)

Wer so kurzfristig Lust hat: Morgen 10 Uhr Parkplatz Baunsberg, 2-3h durch den Habichtswald.


----------



## daniel77 (27. Oktober 2007)

hutsche schrieb:


> Wer so kurzfristig Lust hat: Morgen 10 Uhr Parkplatz Baunsberg, 2-3h durch den Habichtswald.



leider etwas spät gesehen, wir fahren morgen zu dritt um 12.30Uhr ab vorderer Westen, falls Du Lust hast melde dich.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Casey Riback (27. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, bin jetzt auch wieder fahrtüchtig und hab grad mal ein Winterpokalteam für alle ambitionierten Kassler Hobbygurken erstellt. Habs erstmal Kassler Berge Lokalpatioten genannt, den Namen können wir ja nochmal überdenken. Also meldet euch flux an los, husch husch


----------



## ch!ll (28. Oktober 2007)

Hi, will mich auch mal zu den Kasselern gesellen. Wir fahren regelmäßig sonntags.  Ich komme aus Heiligenrode und kenne mich schon ganz gut im Kaufunger Wald aus. Wir wollen morgen eine ca. 40km Tour fahren (Heiligenrode-Kaufungen-Volmarshausen-Wellerode) Es geht um 15Uhr in Heiligenrode los. Lockeres Tempo. Würde mich über weitere Biker freuen.
Gruß
Fabian


----------



## daniel77 (28. Oktober 2007)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> Kassler Berge Lokalpatioten



Kassel*e*r


----------



## daniel77 (28. Oktober 2007)

ch!ll schrieb:


> Hi, will mich auch mal zu den Kasselern gesellen. Wir fahren regelmäßig sonntags.  Ich komme aus Heiligenrode und kenne mich schon ganz gut im Kaufunger Wald aus. Wir wollen morgen eine ca. 40km Tour fahren (Heiligenrode-Kaufungen-Volmarshausen-Wellerode) Es geht um 15Uhr in Heiligenrode los. Lockeres Tempo. Würde mich über weitere Biker freuen.
> Gruß
> Fabian



Heute klappt leider nicht, was hälts Du von einer gemeinsamen Tour nächstes WE am Sonntag? Wir fahren auch mit einer Gruppe von meist 4-6 Bikern und fahren Touren zwischen 50-100km.



Für alle Kasseler Winterpokal Team-Anwärter hier der direkte Link zum o.g. Team > http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/details/57


----------



## hutsche (28. Oktober 2007)

Ich mag auch mitmachen.
Für die sportlich ambitionierten (deshalb macht man es ja) Winter Pokaler zur Kenntnis: Wir vom KSV Baunatal fahren in der Vorbereitungsperiode, also ab diesem WE, fest samstags MTB, später in der Vorbereitung mit Einlagen. Kann sich jeder gerne anschließen; idR vormittags.
Sonntag dann zumeist GA, vorwiegend RR, aber je nach Lust, Laune und Wetter auch MTB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ch!ll (28. Oktober 2007)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Heute klappt leider nicht, was hälts Du von einer gemeinsamen Tour nächstes WE am Sonntag? Wir fahren auch mit einer Gruppe von meist 4-6 Bikern und fahren Touren zwischen 50-100km.
> 
> 
> 
> Für alle Kasseler Winterpokal Team-Anwärter hier der direkte Link zum o.g. Team > http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/details/57



Hi Daniel, ich fahre erst seit einem Jahr. Schaffe momentan Touren Gelände 50km und Ausdauer 80km. 100km packe ich noch nicht. Wo fahrt ihr meißtens?


----------



## South-Central (28. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

bin dank Feiertag (nein, nicht für Hessen...) diese Woche auch am späten Nachmittag für kurze Ausritte zu haben. Oder joggen, Daniel?

Meldet Euch einfach.

Grüße,

Axel


----------



## daniel77 (28. Oktober 2007)

South-Central schrieb:


> Oder joggen, Daniel?



Wenn Du möchtest morgen abend (Montag) so um 18.30Uhr joggen, Björn kommt glaub ich auch. Ich rufe dich nochmal an.


----------



## bergsprint (30. Oktober 2007)

Hallo
Habt Ihr tagsüber Zeit oder Lust auf ein Night Ride?

Jochen


----------



## hutsche (30. Oktober 2007)

bergsprint schrieb:


> tagsüber Zeit oder Lust auf ein Night Ride?
> 
> Jochen



Schließt sich das nicht irgendwie aus?

Hab aber Lust auf einen Dayride. Denn werde ich auch bald vollziehen. Wenn du das rechtzeitig liest, könnte man sich um 13.00 Uhr z.B. am Schloss Wilhelmshöhe treffen, je nachdem wo du herkommst.

Ich schau bis 12.30 Uhr hier noch mal rein.


----------



## daniel77 (30. Oktober 2007)

bergsprint schrieb:


> Hallo
> Habt Ihr tagsüber Zeit oder Lust auf ein Night Ride?
> 
> Jochen



Tagsüber geht bei mir leider nicht, Nightride gerne, wenn Michi unsere LED-Scheinwerfer fertig hat 
Ansonsten eben am WE. 

Mein Vorschlag für eine längere Tour mit großer Gruppe wäre Samstag den 3.11.2007 oder Sonntag den 4.11.2007 Abfahrt evtl. so ab 11Uhr? Wetter soll ja gut werden (http://www.wetter.com/v2/index.php?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7002&type=WORLD&id=15175&fdate=20071104)

Bei einem frühen Start könnte man eine Tour z.B. zum Bilstein machen.

Freitag wäre ich auch für eine kurze Runde zu gewinnen, so ab 14.30Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (30. Oktober 2007)

@ Hutsche
 komme aus lohfelden,13.15 schaffe ich bis zum Schloss.
 jochen


----------



## hutsche (30. Oktober 2007)

Alles klar. Bis dann


----------



## bergsprint (30. Oktober 2007)

@Daniel

Bilstein ist eine echte Alternetive zum Rennradfahren am Sonntag.
Auf jeden Fall auf der richtigen Seite von Kassel.Kassel-Kaufungen-Bilstein-Hirschberg-Helsa-(ggf Michelskopf)-Kassel.Schöne Tour,dauert aber immer ein Bischen läger.
Ein kleiner Snack auf dem Bilstein ist ja immer möglich(Kuchen,Weißbier etc)
Der Juri Kommt bestimmt mit, wer noch ?
Treffpunkt Messeplatz oder Orangerie?
Uhrzeit ?

Samstags fahren die Heiligenröder Funbiker immer 14.30 an der Sporthalle Heiligenrode Karl Marx Str.schön locker ,schöne Trails

Grüße Jochen


----------



## daniel77 (30. Oktober 2007)

bergsprint schrieb:


> Der Juri Kommt bestimmt mit, wer noch ?
> Treffpunkt Messeplatz oder Orangerie?
> Uhrzeit ?



Ich denke mal unsere übliche Truppe (ca.4-5 Leute evtl. auch mehr) würde auch mitkommen, man sollte für eine Bilstein-Tour spätestens um 11.ooUhr in KS losfahren. Orangerie wäre ein geeigneter Treffpunkt, da kann man dann über den Radweg nach Lohfelden und ist dann gleich in der Söhre.

Vielleicht wollen die Heiligenröder auch mitfahren?


----------



## bergsprint (30. Oktober 2007)

Welchen von den 7 Bilsteinen meinst Du denn ?


----------



## daniel77 (30. Oktober 2007)

bergsprint schrieb:


> Welchen von den 7 Bilsteinen meinst Du denn ?



Den mit Turm, Kuchen und Marathon


----------



## bergsprint (31. Oktober 2007)

Fahre heute Kleine Söhrerunde.Bin 13.30 an Orangerie falls jemand mit möchte


----------



## bergsprint (1. November 2007)

Nightride!
Im Winter immer Donnerstags 19 Uhr bei MBS


----------



## daniel77 (1. November 2007)

Morgen Freitag 2.11.2007 kleine drei Stunden Runde (evtl. Dörnberg so um die 50km), Abfahrt 14.00Uhr in KS vorderer Westen.


----------



## 101 (2. November 2007)

Hallo Jungs,

Fährt jemand morgen 3.11 so Herkules rum?? Ich habe schon vor.

Grüss
101


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ch!ll (2. November 2007)

Hi @ all,

wir wollen morgen auch ne schöne Runde fahren.
Es geht los um 9.30 vor der Orangerie. Wollen dann zum Herkules hoch. Trails runter zur Hessenschanze und dann auf den Dörnberg. Wir wollen lockeres Tempo fahren und haben uns 4-5 Stunden vorgenommen. Würde mich freuen wenn noch jemand mit kommt. Gucke morgen früh noch mal rein falls jemand mit will.

Vielleicht bis morgen
Fabian


----------



## daniel77 (2. November 2007)

ich werde morgen wenn überhaupt nur eine kurze Feierabendrunde drehen.


Dafür aber:
*Sonntag 4.11.2007*, Söhrerunde, Abfahrt 11.00Uhr im Kasseler vorderer  Westen, bisher 4 Mitfahrer.


----------



## 101 (3. November 2007)

buaaaaaaaa 9.30 das ist sehr früh für mich. Und Samsatg noch!!  Aber viel Spass euch!! Ich werde gegen 12 uhr.


----------



## daniel77 (3. November 2007)

daniel77 schrieb:


> *Sonntag 4.11.2007*, Söhrerunde, Abfahrt 11.00Uhr im Kasseler vorderer  Westen, bisher 4 Mitfahrer.



Abfahrtszeit verschiebt sich auf 11.30Uhr


----------



## fogges (4. November 2007)

hallo wie siehts den mit der bilsteinrunde am sonntag aus findet die statt??  wenn ja welches tempo wird gefahren? Würde gern mal mitfahren aber nicht so schnell  
gruß


----------



## bergsprint (5. November 2007)

Beim Rumrollen brauche ich immer Gesellschaft
GA lang und langsam am Besten im Fuldatal

mfg jochen


----------



## daniel77 (5. November 2007)

bergsprint schrieb:


> Beim Rumrollen brauche ich immer Gesellschaft
> GA lang und langsam am Besten im Fuldatal
> 
> mfg jochen



Wenn`s trocken bleibt gerne am Freitag nachmittag (so ab 14.30Uhr), sonst reichts bei mir zeitlich nur zum laufen


----------



## bergsprint (6. November 2007)

habe ich gestern bekommen,könnt ihr ja mal rumschicken
mfg jochen

guten morgen an alle !!!!

gestern ist mir aus meinem keller mein specialized enduro gestohlen
worden!!!!
modell expert 06er!!!

besonderheit:: die farbe ist rostbraun und es ist ein schriftzug TESTBIKE
auf dem Oberrohr
das rad gab es sonst nur in silber!!!!
ganze 4-mal in deutschland!!! es sollte sehr auffallen!!!!



DATEN:

größe m
fox 36 gabel
dhx 5.0 dämpfer
thomson stütze
specialized rival sattel
specialized laufräder mit mavic 721 felgen hinten schraubachse, vorn
steckachse!
schwalbe big betty reifen
truvativ stylo kurbel mit shift guide kettenführung und rockring
x9 schaltung
specialized lenker und vorbau!


haltet mal die augen offen falls ihr teile oder so ein rad seht bzw
angeboten bekommt!


bitte zu hinweisen bei mauers bikeshop 0561 53279
oder mich selbst anrufen 0179 6602734

gibt auch eine fette belohnung!!!!

sagt bitte auch allen die ich nicht im verteiler habe bescheid!!!



mfg marco gilfert


Gilfert Marco 34121 Kassel H. Heine str 10 0179/6602734 [email protected] 30.05.197


----------



## bergsprint (9. November 2007)

Hallo
Wer möchte Sonntag eine Tour mitfahren ? So ab 11 Uhr 3-5 Std. Wetter egal.
Heute fahre ich um 14 Uhr los. Falls jemand mitmöchte Kann ich ihn abholen.

mfG jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Casey Riback (9. November 2007)

Hi. Habs heut endlich mal geschafft ein Ruendchen zu joggen. Ab Dienstag bin ich dann auch wieder daheim und auf dem Rad. Gruesse aus Wien, Juri


----------



## Baby Taxi (11. November 2007)

Hallo Nachbarn,

fährt ihr nur im Raum KS oder kommt ihr ab und zu über die Grenze nach NRW 

Wenn es bei mir Zeitlich passt, kommt ich vielleicht mal zu einer KS-Tour vorbei.
Wo trefft ihr euch immer ??


----------



## bergsprint (11. November 2007)

Hallo
Mir wachsen zwar schon Schwimmhäute zwischen den Fingern und Zehen 
Aber:
Radfahren ist besser als nicht Radfahren
Regen ist besser als Rolle
Ich fahre nachher eine kleine Runde mit dem "Stadtschleifer" durch die Gegend,wegen den dicken Regensachen aber nur flach,bin so um 14 Uhr an der Orangerie

mfg Jochen


----------



## Plotzenhotz (14. November 2007)

Yippiiiieeeeh,

Fahrrad repariert (Danke Daniel), Björn genesen (Danke Krücken). Kalt genug ist es auch 

Am *Samstag, 17.11. um 11 Uhr* treffen wir uns in der Herkulesstraße 87 auf *eine lockere Runde *in die Kälte des Kasseler Hochgebirges. Also Glühwein in die Pulle und los.

Viele Grüße

Björn


----------



## daniel77 (15. November 2007)

Plotzenhotz schrieb:


> *Samstag, 17.11. um 11 Uhr* tr



kann ich leider nicht, hab um 10.00uhr noch einen Termin  , ich werde dann später so gegen 12-13Uhr fahren, wenn jemand mit will, melden.


Wie siehts denn am Sonntag bei euch aus? Vielleicht mal wieder eine Runde mit großer Gruppe?


----------



## daniel77 (15. November 2007)

Winterreifen sind auf jeden Fall am WE nötig  >


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Casey Riback (15. November 2007)

Cooles Foto. Hätte ich mich doch gestern mal einmal zum Hochfahren überwinden sollen


----------



## bergsprint (15. November 2007)

Lampen fertig? Abfahrt 19.15 MBS


----------



## daniel77 (15. November 2007)

bergsprint schrieb:


> Lampen fertig? Abfahrt 19.15 MBS



leider erst nächste Woche, bin aber nachher auch kurz beim MBS, die SID am GT muss zum Service.


----------



## bergsprint (17. November 2007)

Wie sieht es aus mit einer Bilsteinrunde am Sonntag ? 1mal hoch, Kuchen essen ,wieder runter.Da wird der Schnee wohl noch nicht so festgetreten sein wie im Habichtswald-falls Schee liegt.

jochen


----------



## daniel77 (17. November 2007)

Morgen Sonntag Tour durch die Söhre, Abfahrt 11.30Uhr, Westerburgstraße, ca. 3-4Stunden


----------



## daniel77 (22. November 2007)

Wie siehts morgen Freitag den 22.11.2007 mit einer Runde so gegen 14.00Uhr aus?


----------



## bergsprint (22. November 2007)

heute ist der 22.
gut schaut es aus ,abfahrt bei dir ?

jochen


----------



## Plotzenhotz (22. November 2007)

ich will auch. hab aber schule bis 15.00 und bin erst gegen 15.30 daheim/startbereit. ich weiß, es dunkelt sehr früh...


----------



## daniel77 (23. November 2007)

Plotzenhotz schrieb:


> ich will auch. hab aber schule bis 15.00 und bin erst gegen 15.30 daheim/startbereit. ich weiß, es dunkelt sehr früh...



glaub das wird ein bisschen zu spät, es wird so gegen 16.00/16.30Uhr ja schon dunkel. Ich fahre mit Michi so gegen 13/14Uhr. Sonntag?


----------



## Plotzenhotz (23. November 2007)

Sonntag! Aber lieber vormittags. wir telefonieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (23. November 2007)

Plotzenhotz schrieb:


> Sonntag! Aber lieber vormittags. wir telefonieren



Ja eher vormittag, unsere Runde ist heute auch ins Wasser gefallen 

Ich fahre morgen um 11Uhr eine Runde, ich hab um 13.00Uhr in Baunatal einen Termin uns würde so fahren, daß ich um 12.30Uhr in Baunatal die Runde beende, willst mit?


----------



## Casey Riback (26. November 2007)

Hallo Kasseljungens  Momentan komm ich gar nicht mehr so richtig zum radeln, und da kam mir die Idee, quasi alternativ, nen Bikerstammtisch zu starten. Also wenn jemand vor hat, sich im Radlerkollektiv mal so richtig die Sicht zu verdunkeln, bekundet mal Interesse. Alternativ gibt es im Dezember dieses Jahr wohl endlich mal die Barcadi-Cola-Trinkrucksack-Adventswanderung am Herkuli.


----------



## daniel77 (26. November 2007)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> Hallo Kasseljungens  Momentan komm ich gar nicht mehr so richtig zum radeln, und da kam mir die Idee, quasi alternativ, nen Bikerstammtisch zu starten. Also wenn jemand vor hat, sich im Radlerkollektiv mal so richtig die Sicht zu verdunkeln, bekundet mal Interesse. Alternativ gibt es im Dezember dieses Jahr wohl endlich mal die Barcadi-Cola-Trinkrucksack-Adventswanderung am Herkuli.



   Vielleicht Samstag oder Sonntag `ne kurze Runde auf den Herkules etc. und dann `nen schönen Glühwein beim Eulenspiegel in der Querallee?

Und falls es mal wieder ein bisschen trockener ist kann man die ganze Sache natürlich auch unter der Woche abends in Verbindung mit einem Nightride machen.


----------



## Casey Riback (26. November 2007)

Das hört sich gut an


----------



## daniel77 (28. November 2007)

Da es gestern und heute nicht geregnet hat und auch nicht regnen soll, würde ich heute abend einen kleinen Nightride machen, kommt wer mit? 
Start wäre so um 18.00/18.30Uhr in der Westerburgstraße. Dauer so zwischen 1,5-2 Stunden (soweit meine Lampe eben reicht )


----------



## 101 (28. November 2007)

Hi

Ich bin auch aus Kassel aber zusammen sind wir noch nicht gefahren! Wie sieht's am Wochenende aus? Soll regnen?  Ich warte auf meine Vorderrad Bremse...sie soll morgen-übermorgen geliefert werden. Dann kann ich ja sowieso nur Samstag oder Sonntag... Findet's dann was statt??  

Grüß
101


P.S Übrigens wir seid ihr so drauf? Fährt ihr schnell? Vielleicht kann ich mit euch nicht mithalten...denn ich fahre meistens ganz entspannened,bin ein genussbiker.


----------



## daniel77 (28. November 2007)

101 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich bin auch aus Kassel aber zusammen sind wir noch nicht gefahren! Wie sieht's am Wochenende aus? Soll regnen?  Ich warte auf meine Vorderrad Bremse...sie soll morgen-übermorgen geliefert werden. Dann kann ich ja sowieso nur Samstag oder Sonntag... Findet's dann was statt??
> 
> ...



Gefahren wird i.d.R. am Sonntag vormittag so ca. 3-4 Stunden im Sommer auch mal so 6-8 Stunden, CC-lastige Touren in mittleren Tempo, also eher bergauf orientiert und mit ca. 20-22 km/h Durchschnitt je nach Gruppe. Einfach mal mitfahren, man merkt dann schon obs passt 

Jetzt im Winter ist die ganze Sache natürlich vom Wetter abhängig und wird meist kurz vorher hier im Forum angekündigt.


----------



## bergsprint (28. November 2007)

Möchte gerne mitkommen
1mal den Berg hoch und wieder runter ?
genauere Uhrzeit ,heute ist es richtig kalt.
Morgen ist auch wieder Nightride bei MBS

Gruß Jochen


----------



## daniel77 (28. November 2007)

bergsprint schrieb:


> Möchte gerne mitkommen
> 1mal den Berg hoch und wieder runter ?
> genauere Uhrzeit ,heute ist es richtig kalt.
> Morgen ist auch wieder Nightride bei MBS
> ...



Hallo Jochen,

sagen wir 18.15 bei mir? Wir können einmal auf den Herkules und dann wieder runter, hab leider momentan nur `ne 5W Sigma , die hält so 1,5 Stunden, evtl 2 St.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (28. November 2007)

ok
im trail runterfahren hab ich vorhin schon probiert,hat ja keiner gesehen-kicher -läster-lach


----------



## 101 (28. November 2007)

*"20-22 km/h Durchschnitt"* - ales klar,dann muss ich wohl zuhause bleiben!  Meine beste Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit war 18-19 km/h und zwar vor 1-2 Jahren,als ich noch viel gefahren bin und noch ein Hardteil hatte. Aber jetzt.... 

Ich danke für die Einladung,ich werde hier reinschauen und vielleicht sehen wir uns dieses WE. 

Grüß
101


----------



## daniel77 (29. November 2007)

Die LED-Lampen sind endlich fertig! Michi und ich machen heute abend so um 18.30Uhr den Erprobungs-Nightride, sonst noch wer?

Am WE würde sich m.M. nach der Samstag am ehesten anbieten, soll Nachmittags nicht regnen, da würde ich jetzt aber nicht drauf wetten......


----------



## daniel77 (30. November 2007)

Wer hat Lust morgen so gegen mittag eine Runde zu biken? Abfahrt um 12.30Uhr Westerburgstraße, wenn es nicht aus Eimern regnet


----------



## 101 (30. November 2007)

Ich hätte schon Bock,aber meine Vorderradbremse ist noch nicht da!


----------



## Casey Riback (30. November 2007)

Hi. Muss wohl leider absagen, und mich aufs Laufen beschränken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (30. November 2007)

falls ich morgens alles erledigen kann komme ich mit.zumindest einmal den berg hoch muß ja noch mit dem verein fahren
gruß jochen


----------



## daniel77 (1. Dezember 2007)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust morgen so gegen mittag eine Runde zu biken? Abfahrt um 12.30Uhr Westerburgstraße, wenn es nicht aus Eimern regnet



Da es heute nun doch aus besagten Eimern regnet, bleib ich zuhause, vielleicht morgen.......


----------



## Casey Riback (1. Dezember 2007)

Mann mann mann, nicht mehr belastbar, keiner hier


----------



## daniel77 (1. Dezember 2007)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> Mann mann mann, nicht mehr belastbar, keiner hier



Stefan und ich sind doch `ne Söhrerunde gefahren (3Stunden/55km)


----------



## Casey Riback (1. Dezember 2007)

Konnte mich nach ausbleibendem Regen dann auch nochmal zu ner Herkuleserklimmung aufraffen


----------



## tschabo007 (2. Dezember 2007)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Stefan und ich sind doch `ne Söhrerunde gefahren (3Stunden/55km)



Echt jetzt soooo laaaangsam..., naja war auch unten ein bischen Nass.
Wenig Traktion usw..... 
Hab dafür am Freitag schon nen kleinen Test auffer Hausrunde gemacht...mit Licht....    
So long


----------



## daniel77 (2. Dezember 2007)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Hab dafür am Freitag schon nen kleinen Test auffer Hausrunde gemacht...mit Licht....
> So long



http://www.wetter.com/v2/index.php?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7002&type=WORLD&id=15175&fdate=20071205
der Tag ist dann aber prädestiniert für eine weitere nächtliche Ausfahrt


----------



## tschabo007 (2. Dezember 2007)

daniel77 schrieb:


> http://www.wetter.com/v2/index.php?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7002&type=WORLD&id=15175&fdate=20071205
> der Tag ist dann aber prädestiniert für eine weitere nächtliche Ausfahrt



Also heute Mittag sollte es morgen Abend noch regnen.
Hab mich abba irgentwie infiziert, wahrscheinlich wo anders, werde aber mit Leistungsdefiziten mitfahren können. Schätzungsweise...


----------



## daniel77 (5. Dezember 2007)

Wer hat Lust am Samstag den 8.12.2007 so ab 12.30Uhr eine Tour zu fahren? Evtl. gemeinsames Glühweintrinken in der Querallee als Abschluß ?


----------



## tschabo007 (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin dabei.
Soll ja schönes, naja, Wetter werden, also ohne Regen? vielleicht..
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (8. Dezember 2007)

War eine nette (Schlamm)-Tour heute . 

Wir fahren morgen so gegen 13.00Uhr, wenn das Wetter passt, eine 2 Stunden Runde, wahrscheinlich flach (GA) an der Fulda. Kommt wer mit?


----------



## Casey Riback (8. Dezember 2007)

Evtl. würd ich mitfahren morgen, aber nur Radweg  Schreibe vormittags aber nochmal was hier rein.


----------



## South-Central (9. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

bin wieder im Lande. Falls Ihr am Sonntag fahrt, schreib mir eine SMS, Daniel.

Grüße,

Axel


----------



## Casey Riback (9. Dezember 2007)

hi. schreibt nochmal ob heute die radweg ga tour stattfindet. hab mein handy verloren und kann anders nicht kommunizieren. oder festnetz halt. grüße juri


----------



## daniel77 (9. Dezember 2007)

Moin, hab irgendwie mal lange gepennt  was haltet ihr von 13.30Uhr / 14.00Uhr?


----------



## daniel77 (12. Dezember 2007)

Jemand heute abend (Mittwoch 12.12.207) Lust auf einen nightride?


----------



## Cube-Chris (14. Dezember 2007)

Na ihr Biker wie siehts mit Sonntag aus, so gegen 12.00 Uhr ?
Wo und wie iss egal hauptsache nit soviel matsch wie letztes mal.
Hy Daniel, Axel, Juri usw. 
Grüße aus dem schönen Söhrewald


----------



## daniel77 (14. Dezember 2007)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Na ihr Biker wie siehts mit Sonntag aus, so gegen 12.00 Uhr ?
> Wo und wie iss egal hauptsache nit soviel matsch wie letztes mal.
> Hy Daniel, Axel, Juri usw.
> Grüße aus dem schönen Söhrewald



Er hat das Forum entdeckt  ENDLICH!  
Sonntag 12.00Uhr passt, ich wäre auch für eine längere Tour, soll ja nur kalt und nicht nass werden.


----------



## 101 (14. Dezember 2007)

Sonntag 12.00 Uhr wäre es für mich auch ok. Wenn Ihr nix dagegen habt,würde ich auch mal gucken,ob ich mit euch mithalten kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (14. Dezember 2007)

101 schrieb:


> Sonntag 12.00 Uhr wäre es für mich auch ok. Wenn Ihr nix dagegen habt,würde ich auch mal gucken,ob ich mit euch mithalten kann...



Kein Problem, würde Start in KS vorschlagen (dann kann der Chris sich noch warmfahren )


----------



## daniel77 (15. Dezember 2007)

So, bis jetzt sind wir (fest zugesagt) zu fünft, zwei weitere sind evtl. dabei, also im besten Fall zu siebt. Abfahrt wie via PN mitgeteilt morgen Sonntag 15.12.07  12.00-12.15Uhr am besagten Treffpunkt. Zieht euch warm an  war saukalt aber trocken gestern und nehmt ein paar Euronen mit dann kann man sich unterwegs mit Kaffee/Tee/Glühwein/Schnaps/etc. aufwärmen.

Mein Vorschlag wäre eine Tour von ca. 4 Stunden Länge mit einer Pause/Einkehr, entweder Richtung Baunatal/Niedenstein über hohes Gras/Firnsbachtal oder Richtung Dörnberg/Zierenberg mit Alpenpfad.


----------



## South-Central (16. Dezember 2007)

Fot


----------



## South-Central (16. Dezember 2007)

Hi zusammen,

besser als nichts, aber vielleicht verrät mir im neuen Jahr jemand wie man hier Fotos >60kb hochladen kann...

Schöne Weihnachten!

Axel


----------



## daniel77 (17. Dezember 2007)

War eine nette (aber kalte) Tour gestern, hat jemand morgen abend Lust auf einen Nightride? So ab 19.30Uhr, kurze Runde auf den Herkules.


----------



## bergsprint (17. Dezember 2007)

entscheide mich kurzfristig,wenn ich mitkomme ruf ich dich morgen abend an.

gruß jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-Chris (19. Dezember 2007)

So Jungs wie siehts denn nächsten Sonntag aus, wieder 12.00 Uhr bei Daniel?
Oder wollen wir mal Richtung Meißner?
Was meint ihr?

MfG Chris


----------



## BAODavid88 (20. Dezember 2007)

Guten Abend zusammen.

Ich wohne seit November in Kassel und möchte gerne die Wälder und Straßen in der Umgebung via MTB und RR besser kennen lernen. Bisher war ich nur mit dem Rennrad unterwegs (Ahnatal, Habichtswald, Herkules).

Würde gerne mal an einer eurer Touren teilnehmen. 

Wie ist so euer Tempo, was fahrt ihr für ne Intensität und wie lang seid ihr unterwegs wenn ihr fahrt?


----------



## daniel77 (21. Dezember 2007)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> So Jungs wie siehts denn nächsten Sonntag aus, wieder 12.00 Uhr bei Daniel?
> Oder wollen wir mal Richtung Meißner?
> Was meint ihr?
> 
> MfG Chris




Moin, Sonntag um 12Uhr wieder bei mir passt (mir) gut. wir können ja mal auf den Dörnberg fahren, über den Alpenpfad nach Zierenberg runter und über hohes Gras zurück. Ich muß nur bis dahin mein Winter-Bike fertig machen, damit mein Besuch mitkann. Wer kommt sonst noch mit?





BAODavid88 schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen.
> 
> Ich wohne seit November in Kassel und möchte gerne die Wälder und Straßen in der Umgebung via MTB und RR besser kennen lernen. Bisher war ich nur mit dem Rennrad unterwegs (Ahnatal, Habichtswald, Herkules).
> 
> ...



Klar kannste mitkommen  wir fahren im Winter eigentlich recht locker und oben wird auch immer gewartet. Die Länge der Touren im Winter liegt nach Temperatur und Wetter so zwischen 40-60km und 2-4Stunden; allerdings wird bei den jetzigen Temperaturen immer zum aufwärmen einmal eingekehrt.


----------



## Casey Riback (21. Dezember 2007)

Da hat er zwei Fahrräder und will ein Winterrad, ne ne  Komme Sonntag auch mal mit


----------



## daniel77 (21. Dezember 2007)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> Da hat er zwei Fahrräder und will ein Winterrad, ne ne  Komme Sonntag auch mal mit



Naja, wenn der Keller noch so viel hergibt  ; kannst Du mir die Sattelstütze mitbringen (falls du nicht wieder verpennst  )


----------



## Casey Riback (21. Dezember 2007)

Bring ich mit, und diesmal werde ich da sein.


----------



## BAODavid88 (21. Dezember 2007)

Super! Hört sich gut an. Werde im nächsten Jahr dann auf jeden Fall mal mitfahren.

Jetzt gehts über Weihnachten erstaml in die Heimat


Bis dahin, schöne Festtage.


----------



## Casey Riback (23. Dezember 2007)

Hallo. Steht die Zeit noch? Werde mich so gegen 10.30 schön locker auf nach ks begeben, muss es also bis dann wissen.

@Dabiel: Machts was wenn ich Dir die Stütze mal so die Tage bringe, will sie nur ungern mit´m Radel mitnehmen.


----------



## Casey Riback (23. Dezember 2007)

Hi. Steige aus. Hab kein Auto da und mit´m Rad hin hab ich keinen Bock drauf heut morgen. Werd mich jetzt erstmal in die Wanne legen. Euch viel Spaß und schöne Weihnachten morgen.


----------



## bergsprint (23. Dezember 2007)

Weichei !!
Immer die jungen die schwächeln!!
@Daniel  Stützendurchmesser/länge ? Vielleicht habe ich was im Keller.

Grüße jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschabo007 (23. Dezember 2007)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> Hi. Steige aus. Hab kein Auto da und mit´m Rad hin hab ich keinen Bock drauf heut morgen. Werd mich jetzt erstmal in die Wanne legen. Euch viel Spaß und schöne Weihnachten morgen.



 mädchen


----------



## Casey Riback (23. Dezember 2007)

Was sitzt ihr denn noch vorm Pc. Dachte der harte Kern sitzt jetzt schon im Sattel


----------



## daniel77 (23. Dezember 2007)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> Was sitzt ihr denn noch vorm Pc. Dachte der harte Kern sitzt jetzt schon im Sattel



Der harte Kern hat heute eine 4 Stunden Tour gemacht  und die war super  , Pic`s folgen.......


----------



## tschabo007 (24. Dezember 2007)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Der harte Kern hat heute eine 4 Stunden Tour gemacht  und die war super  , Pic`s folgen.......



RICHTICH harte Kern


----------



## Cube-Chris (24. Dezember 2007)

Ich kann 5.30 Std verbuchen !! 
war aber auch nicht kälter.  
Naja -15 min Kaffee und Kuchen im Kaffee Kunst.


----------



## daniel77 (25. Dezember 2007)

Merry Christmas @ all!!

Um die Weihnachtskalorien zu vernichten haben wir uns ja schon am 23.12.2007 auf einen Nightride am 27.12.2007 geeinigt!! Ich würde eine Abfahrt so gegen 16.00Uhr vorschlagen und dann in die Dunkelheit hinein fahren. So können dann auch die Leute mit den Sigma-Lampen um die 3 Stunden fahren. Falls bei MBS Nightride ist können wir uns ja da auch anschließen (Jochen sag Bescheid ). Wer kommt mit?


----------



## daniel77 (27. Dezember 2007)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Merry Christmas @ all!!
> 
> Um die Weihnachtskalorien zu vernichten haben wir uns ja schon am 23.12.2007 auf einen Nightride am 27.12.2007 geeinigt!! Ich würde eine Abfahrt so gegen 16.00Uhr vorschlagen und dann in die Dunkelheit hinein fahren. So können dann auch die Leute mit den Sigma-Lampen um die 3 Stunden fahren. Falls bei MBS Nightride ist können wir uns ja da auch anschließen (Jochen sag Bescheid ). Wer kommt mit?



Wir fahren bisher zu viert einen Nightride durch die Söhre; Abfahrt um 16.00Uhr in der Westerburgstraße oder um 16.30Uhr in der Buga an der Seglergaststätte.


----------



## daniel77 (27. Dezember 2007)

So hier die Pics vpm 23.12 und vom heutigen nightride:



Gruppenfoto




"unser" Kanadier




Michi aka "der Beleuchter"




nightride in der Söhre


----------



## bergsprint (28. Dezember 2007)

Bezirksabschlußfahrt
Abfahrt Sa. 29.12  11 Uhr Fußgängerbrücke Konrad Adenauerstr. (Brasselsberg)
Kann selbst wohl nicht kommen,vielleicht Sonntag

grüße Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (29. Dezember 2007)

wie sieht es denn sonntag aus ?
die fulfdatrails richtung münden,dann rüber zum bilstein
wer möchte mit ?

grüße jochen


----------



## daniel77 (29. Dezember 2007)

Hab morgen leider Familienaktivitäten geplant, ich wäre aber für einen Nightride so ab 18Uhr zu begeistern.


----------



## bergsprint (29. Dezember 2007)

wenn es bei mir nicht so anstrengend wird mache ich das doch gerne mit


----------



## Cube-Chris (30. Dezember 2007)

Nightride klingt gut ich meld mich dann noch mal im Laufe des Tages.
Wo solls denn hingehen? Ich hoffe doch in die Söhre!?


----------



## daniel77 (30. Dezember 2007)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Nightride klingt gut ich meld mich dann noch mal im Laufe des Tages.
> Wo solls denn hingehen? Ich hoffe doch in die Söhre!?



...wenn Du mich dann wieder nach Hause bringst....


----------



## daniel77 (30. Dezember 2007)

Ich werde mich heute doch etwas schonen  und ein paar Weizen genießen. Morgen bin ich aber zu allen Schandtaten bereit und hätte ab 12Uhr Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-Chris (31. Dezember 2007)

Treffen uns um 13.00 Uhr an der Seglergaststätte in der Buga. (Söhrerunde)


----------



## Cube-Chris (31. Dezember 2007)

Ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch und ein erfolgreiches neues Jahr.


----------



## bergsprint (1. Januar 2008)

Fohes Neujahr

Ich begrüße das neue Jahr im Fuldatal
Komme ca 11.30 am Ortsschild Wolfsanger vorbei

Auf das es diese Jahr nicht nur 16550 gibt

Grüße Jochen


----------



## daniel77 (1. Januar 2008)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch und ein erfolgreiches neues Jahr.


 Dito!!  

Wie siehts morgen aus mit biken? Ist mein letzter Urlaubstag und ich hätte so ab 11-12Uhr bis um 15.30Uhr Zeit.


----------



## Jehoover (2. Januar 2008)

Servus

Braucht einer von euch etwas von www.bike-discount.de?
Wil lda in den nächsten Stunden/Tagen eine Bestellung aufeben...

Grüße

P.s.: Ende 2008 fahr ich noch mal bei euch mit


----------



## Little Albert (3. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute,
frohes neues Jahr erst einmal.
Ich hätte mal Lust auf Fahrradfahren (die guten Vorsätze für das neue Jahr   )
Wegen dem Job fahre ich die letzten 2-3 Jahre immer weniger. Seit Ende des Sommers eigentlich kaum noch.
Brauche dringend eine Herausforderung.
Juri wenn du ein Fahrrad vom Bernd aus Grebenstein fährst, sind wir letzten Sommer ein paar mal beim Unisport zusammen gefahren. Fahre eine Büchse von dem freundlichsten Fahrradverkäufer aus Kassel  .
Gibt es bei euch so was wie ein fester Termin?
Könnt ihr bereits beim Verabreden reinschreiben was ihr vorhabt (z.B. lockere Feierabendrunde oder Sonntagstraining 60 km etwas flotter)? Möchte nämlich nicht bei den ersten Ausflügen den Spielverderber spielen. Muss erst einmal bei vermeintlich lockeren Runden ein paar Körner aufbauen.
In diesem Sinne... halte ich mal demnächst Ausschau nach einer lockeren Runde.


----------



## Cube-Chris (3. Januar 2008)

Hy @ all,

heute 19.15 Uhr treffen bei Mauer´s Baikschopp in der Leipziger Str. (bei Mc Donald´s) zum Nightride. Schätze mal so ca. 2 Std.
Ich hoffe ihr erscheint zahlreich, je mehr desto lustiger und heller wird´s !

CU Chris


----------



## bergsprint (3. Januar 2008)

Treffen 19 Uhr 
Abfahrt 19.15 Uhr


----------



## daniel77 (3. Januar 2008)

bergsprint schrieb:


> Treffen 19 Uhr
> Abfahrt 19.15 Uhr



Schaffe es heute leider nicht zum Nightride, wie siehts morgen aus bei euch?


----------



## bergsprint (3. Januar 2008)

wie wär es den wenn wir die trails nach münden fahren ,dann die tillyschanze hoch und den sicherlich schon fett gewordenen juri abholen ?

gruß jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Casey Riback (3. Januar 2008)

Wie jetzt fett? Das sind schwere Knochen


----------



## tschabo007 (3. Januar 2008)

Will auch mit.
Bin schon gespannt auf den dicken Kleinen..... 
Wann geht denn los?
Mir wäre 10-11Uhr sehr recht, habe Nachmittags noch Geburtstagverpflichtung.
Guck morgen nochmal rein.
Ach ja Gutes Neues noch.
Michael


----------



## Casey Riback (3. Januar 2008)

Entäusche euch ja nur ungern, aber ich bin morgen gar nicht daheim. Am Wochenende nehm ich aber mal wieder an ner gemeinsamen Tour teil. Möcht ich ja eh regelmässiger. Das ist mein guter Vorsatz für dieses Jahr


----------



## daniel77 (3. Januar 2008)

Dann würde ich morgen so um 10.30Uhr Abfahrt vorschlagen? Bin ab 9.00Uhr wach und zu erreichen.
Hätte aber mal wieder Lust im Habichtswald zu fahren, z.B. Dörnberg.
Für Juri können wir uns ja für kommende Saison ein Tandem anschaffen und ihn abwechselnd als Sozius mitfahren lassen


----------



## bergsprint (3. Januar 2008)

Also Habichtswald geht bei mir gar nicht ,Söhre auch nicht-ist so wie einseitige Ernährung und im Schlafanzug gehe ich nicht biken.


----------



## Cube-Chris (3. Januar 2008)

lasst uns uns doch so gegen 12.30 am Wolpertinger treffen, dann fahren wir Richtung Hann. Münden.
Hab um 10.00 Uhr nen Zahnarzttermin und komme vor 11.30 -12.00 Uhr eh nicht los.


----------



## bergsprint (3. Januar 2008)

@chris
hol mich ab.
und am sonntag kommt der juri mit , oder ?
Wir finden auch viele abfahrten das es nicht so anstrengend wird


----------



## daniel77 (4. Januar 2008)

Sorry Jungs, habs heute nicht mehr bis zum Wolpertinger geschafft, bin mit Michi um 10.30Uhr eine kurze Runde am Herkules/hohes Gras gefahren und wolte eigentlich dann noch beim euch aufschlagen aber irgendwie war bei mir heute die Luft raus. 

Wie siehts am Sonntag mit einer Tour aus?


----------



## bergsprint (4. Januar 2008)

macht nichts wir haben so rumgetrödelt das wir nicht mehr zur hafenbrücke gefahren sind weil wir eh viel zu spät gekommen wären.tour war gur .chris hat mit dem starrbike etwas gelitten aber auch viel spass gehabt .
sonntag ? Kaufungrer wald ?

grüße jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-Chris (4. Januar 2008)

Bin grad wieder zu Hause angekommen, Sonntag weiß ich noch nicht.
Melde mich dann noch mal. War echt cool heute hätte mir etwas federweg gewünscht bei der Piste und dem harten Boden den wir hatten.


MfG Chris


----------



## daniel77 (5. Januar 2008)

Ich fahre morgen Sonntag den 6.1.2008 gegen 12.00Uhr eine Tour mit Stefan, Abfahrt in der Westerburgstraße, Länge ca. 50-60km/3-4Stunden, lockeres Tempo (wie immer  ). Kommt sonst noch wer mit?


----------



## Casey Riback (5. Januar 2008)

ich will. Bin heut Abend aber noch unterwegs ( Uni und so  ) Falls es zu spät wird komm ich nicht. Aber sonst schon.


----------



## daniel77 (5. Januar 2008)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> ( Uni*party* und so  )


 
  soso Uni.........


----------



## bergsprint (5. Januar 2008)

ich denke ich komme mit.mal sehen was der juri für eine ausrede hat nicht zu kommen.uni war zu alkoholhaltig...

jochen


----------



## tschabo007 (5. Januar 2008)

Hallo Daniel 
Komme auch mit, allerdings nur wenn die Kohle von den Lampen am start ist.
Ansonsten werde ich selbige konfeszieren und euch die Reifen platt stechen.
Und das alles am entfertesten Punkt der Tour..... 
So long


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Casey Riback (6. Januar 2008)

Wähle 0190 007 und verlange Tschabo


----------



## Casey Riback (6. Januar 2008)

Wie? Immer noch nicht zurück? Habt ihr denn nichts in den Beinen Jungens     Foto Foto bitte


----------



## tschabo007 (6. Januar 2008)

Mensch Juri 
Hättest uns ruhig sagen konnen das dein Auto in Zierenberg stand. 
Bis dahin hätten wir dich auch noch begleitet.
Michael


----------



## daniel77 (6. Januar 2008)

So hier die Pic`s von der heutigen Tour:




Pause (können wir eh am besten) am Alpenpfad








dreckige Gesichter




Stefan




Michi aka "Speedfreak"








Jochen

Die anderen waren leider für meine Telefonkamera zu schnell


----------



## tschabo007 (7. Januar 2008)

Naja wir musten die coolen Stunts ja ohnehin schon in Speedfreak Zeitlupe machen. 
Aber besser als Nix....


----------



## Casey Riback (7. Januar 2008)

Freitag hab ich recht früh schluss. Schreibt mal falls wer Lust auf ne Runde hat. Aber lieber mit mehr weniger Trail


----------



## daniel77 (7. Januar 2008)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> Freitag hab ich recht früh schluss. Schreibt mal falls wer Lust auf ne Runde hat. Aber lieber mit mehr weniger Trail



Bin so ab 14.00Uhr zuhause, wir können bei entsprechendem Wetter gerne eine Runde drehen. 

Was haltet Ihr von einem Nightride z.B. am Mittwoch und/oder am Donnerstag (am Do vielleicht bei MBS mitfahren?)?


----------



## Plotzenhotz (7. Januar 2008)

@daniel: Night Rider am Mi hört sich ganz nach mich an! Wenn ich deine Funzel bekomme
Heuer gegen 17.30 werd ich 10-12 Runden laufen. Du auch?


----------



## Stumpexpert (7. Januar 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

Wenn ihr noch Leute sucht, die mit euch biken, ich würde auch mal mitfahren.
Ich heiße Markus und komme aus Dörnhagen.
Wann und trefft ihr euch?
Das wäre super, wenn es Klappen würde.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## daniel77 (7. Januar 2008)

Stumpexpert schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Wenn ihr noch Leute sucht, die mit euch biken, ich würde auch mal mitfahren.
> Ich heiße Markus und komme aus Dörnhagen.
> ...




Mitfahren kann bei uns jeder, wir freuen uns über jeden neuen Mitfahrer!
Gefahren wird i.d.R. am Wochenende meist Sonntags und zwar CC-orientierte Touren, zwischen 3-8Stunden und 40-120km Länge, in mittelschnellem Tempo (d.h. Schnitt zwischen 17-22km/h ).  Ab April werden auch unter der Woche regelmäßige Feierabendrunden gefahren.

Touren werden hier im Thread vorher mit vorraussichtlicher Länge/Dauer und evtl. Route angekündigt. Die Führung kann (und soll) jeder einmal übernehmen, gefahren wird auf eigene Verantwortung, Vorraussetzung ist ein Helm (gell Juri  ) und ein funktionierendes Bike .
Start der Touren ist meistens der Kasseler vordere Westen oder die Seglergaststätte in der BUGA, nach Absprache können einzelne Teilnehmer auch unterwegs eingesammelt werden. 

Aktuell ist für Mittwoch ein Nightride im Habichtswald und am kommenden Sonntag unsere übliche längere Tour geplant. 
Für den Nightride ist mindestens eine Sigma Mirage 5W zu empfehlen die ca. 2 Stunden brennen sollte. 




P.S.: by the way Post #500 ist geknackt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Casey Riback (7. Januar 2008)

Das ist ein sogenannter Wollhelm


----------



## daniel77 (7. Januar 2008)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> Das ist ein sogenannter Wollhelm



DAS ist ein Wollhelm


----------



## bergsprint (8. Januar 2008)

@daniel
na noch andere interessen als radfahren ?


----------



## Casey Riback (8. Januar 2008)

bergsprint schrieb:


> @daniel
> na noch andere interessen als radfahren ?



Muahahahahah, wie geil. Genau der Satz ist mir bei seinem Post auch durch den Kopf gegangen


----------



## daniel77 (8. Januar 2008)




----------



## bergsprint (8. Januar 2008)

war heute im habichtswald,die hohegras seite war komplett vereist,Runter ging zufuß neben dem weg,hoch und gerade war sehr grenzwertig,alleine nicht noch mal.die herkulesseite oben auch.wenn der nightride ganz hoch geht wird es bitter.
was ist geplant ?


----------



## daniel77 (9. Januar 2008)

Ich bin immer noch erkältet und werde gezwungenermaßen bis frühestens Freitag die Füße stillhalten müssen, von daher für mich momentan kein biken  

Ich hoffe mal das ich bis spätetstens Sonntag wieder fit bin.


----------



## bergsprint (9. Januar 2008)

schade 
gute besserung
irgend jemand lust zu fahren ?
am tag ?
nightride ?

grüße jochen


----------



## Stumpexpert (10. Januar 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Mitfahren kann bei uns jeder, wir freuen uns über jeden neuen Mitfahrer!
> Gefahren wird i.d.R. am Wochenende meist Sonntags und zwar CC-orientierte Touren, zwischen 3-8Stunden und 40-120km Länge, in mittelschnellem Tempo (d.h. Schnitt zwischen 17-22km/h ).  Ab April werden auch unter der Woche regelmäßige Feierabendrunden gefahren.
> 
> Touren werden hier im Thread vorher mit vorraussichtlicher Länge/Dauer und evtl. Route angekündigt. Die Führung kann (und soll) jeder einmal übernehmen, gefahren wird auf eigene Verantwortung, Vorraussetzung ist ein Helm (gell Juri  ) und ein funktionierendes Bike .
> ...




Hallo,
bin gestern mit Jochen eine Tour in der Söhre gefahren.
Dort habe ich festgestellt das ich erst einmal noch mehr trainieren muß, um bei euch mal reinzuschauen.
Euer Tempo kann ich im Moment nicht mitgehen.  
Aber ich werde sicherlich mal bei euch mitfahren.

Gruß

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 101 (10. Januar 2008)

Stumpexpert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin gestern mit Jochen eine Tour in der Söhre gefahren.
> Dort habe ich festgestellt das ich erst einmal noch mehr trainieren muß, um bei euch mal reinzuschauen.
> *Euer Tempo kann ich im Moment nicht mitgehen.  *
> ...




Ich bin zwar noch nicht mitgefahren,aber ich glaube auch,dass für mich viel zu anstrengend wird!


----------



## Jehoover (10. Januar 2008)

also ich bin mal bei den Jungs mitgefahren und habe auf halber Höhe vom Herkules abgebrochen da mir das deutlich zu schnell war...
wir (Stumpexpert + 101 und ich) können ja gern mal eine Runde fahren?! 

Lust und Zeit mal eine langsame Runde zu drehen? 

Ich will je nach Wetter Morgen oder am Sa. eine Runde drehen! 
Aber eben im gemäßigtem Tempo!

Grüße der Matze


----------



## daniel77 (11. Januar 2008)

so ich bin wieder einigermaßen fit und würde gerne am Sonntag den 13.1.2008 eine (eher gemäßigte) Tour fahren. Wer kommt mit? Gerne auch GA rollen an der Fulda o.ä.


----------



## Plotzenhotz (11. Januar 2008)

Was heißtn GA? GeradeAus?

Ganz oben uffm Berg iss übrigens immer noch ne Menge vereist. Jochen wollte gegebenenfalls an der Fulle entlang.


----------



## daniel77 (11. Januar 2008)

Plotzenhotz schrieb:


> Was heißtn GA? GeradeAus?
> 
> Ganz oben uffm Berg iss übrigens immer noch ne Menge vereist. Jochen wollte gegebenenfalls an der Fulle entlang.



GA=Grundlagen-Ausdauer  
Ich bin auch für Fulda-rollen, Sonntag so um 12Uhr?


----------



## 101 (11. Januar 2008)

Jehoover schrieb:


> also ich bin mal bei den Jungs mitgefahren und habe auf halber Höhe vom Herkules abgebrochen da mir das deutlich zu schnell war...
> wir (Stumpexpert + 101 und ich) können ja gern mal eine Runde fahren?!
> 
> Lust und Zeit mal eine langsame Runde zu drehen?
> ...




Hallo Jehoover,

Ja gerne, wir können eine *langsame* Runde zum Herkules drehen. Ich hatte SEHR lange Zeit keine Gelegenheit zu biken gehabt,aber morgen,je nach Wetter, würde ich mein Rad aufwecken und dann Mount Herkules erobern  Vielleicht kommt mein Bruder auch mit. Ich bin wirklich nicht in der Lage mit den Jungs mitzuhalten...hab einfach kein Training und das macht auch kein Sinn! 

Wann willst du morgen fahren?

Grüß
101


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Casey Riback (11. Januar 2008)

Hallo. An der Fulda entlangschrubbern find ich gut. Da schliess ich mich doch glatt an. Werde den R1 allerdings nicht für etwaige Berge verlassen. Wollt ihr eher Richtung Weser oder Richtung Quelle?


----------



## Casey Riback (11. Januar 2008)

Fällt mir grad wegen Fuldaradweg ein. Wenn die Temperaturen nächstes WE wieder so mild sind und es trocken ist werd ich wieder ne Rhöntour unternehmen. Also wenn irgendjemand Bock auf zwei Tage Radweg und 400 Km hat, einfach hier reinschreiben oder PN


----------



## daniel77 (11. Januar 2008)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> Hallo. An der Fulda entlangschrubbern find ich gut. Da schliess ich mich doch glatt an. Werde den R1 allerdings nicht für etwaige Berge verlassen. Wollt ihr eher Richtung Weser oder Richtung Quelle?



is mir egal, Hauptsache es wird `ne flache Luschenrunde.



Casey Riback schrieb:


> Fällt mir grad wegen Fuldaradweg ein. Wenn die Temperaturen nächstes WE wieder so mild sind und es trocken ist werd ich wieder ne Rhöntour unternehmen. Also wenn irgendjemand Bock auf zwei Tage Radweg und 400 Km hat, einfach hier reinschreiben oder PN



400km + Radweg = pure Langweile; oder haste jetzt einen Video-Ipod?  

Spaß beiseite, wenn das Wetter besser wird bin ich auf jeden Fall für ein Touren-WE in der Rhön zu begeistern.


----------



## Casey Riback (11. Januar 2008)

Ja, der kann das sogar irgendwie. Aber ich krieg ja noch nichtmal die Musik selbstständig da drauf.


----------



## daniel77 (11. Januar 2008)

Was haltet ihr davon nach Melsungen zu heizen? Ma kuckn, vielleicht mach ich noch die Slicks drauf  

Ich denke mal Björn und Jochen sind auch mit dabei, oder?


----------



## Casey Riback (11. Januar 2008)

Gut  Aber wie wärs denn mit Rothenburg


----------



## daniel77 (11. Januar 2008)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> Gut  Aber wie wärs denn mit Rothenburg



is mir egal, falls meine Erkältung  zurückschlägt häng ich mich mit deinem Video-Ipod in deinen Winschatten.


----------



## Casey Riback (11. Januar 2008)

Im Notfall darfst Du mal an meiner Telekomflasche nuckeln


----------



## Jehoover (11. Januar 2008)

*seufz*
würde gern mitfahren...
wie weit isses bis rothenburg?
war allein am So. in Melsungen mit nem 23er Schnitt. 

Was fahrt ihr da für Schnitt auf dem Stück bis Rothenburg?
Will da nicht so ne wilde Windschattenaction wie heute aufm Weg nach Hann Münden (Juri weiß was ich meine) denn dafür bin ich nicht fit genuch... Und da würde deine Telekomflasche auch nicht helfen!!!


----------



## daniel77 (11. Januar 2008)

Jehoover schrieb:


> *seufz*
> würde gern mitfahren...
> wie weit isses bis rothenburg?
> war allein am So. in Melsungen mit nem 23er Schnitt.
> ...



Ich will GA fahren und mich nicht gleich wieder überbelasten! Von daher kannst mit einem 23er Schnitt ruhig mitfahren, wenn der Juri wie ein Gestörter mit der Telekomflasche losprügeln will, dann hängen wir uns eben zu zweit bequem in seinen Windschatten und lassen die Beine baumeln 

Ich will morgen so gegen 12Uhr auch `ne lockere Stunde fahren, vielleicht aufm Radweg hoch nach Wellerode, kommt wer mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (11. Januar 2008)

kassel- melsungen-rotenburg-spangenberg-heli ?
sind 1große und 1 kleine schippe sand dabei 
ca 120 km 
es gibt natürlich auch kürzere varianten
kann man auch mit dem renner fahren


----------



## bergsprint (11. Januar 2008)

ich kenne viele leute die ohne pulsmesser (z.b. a.müller,k.liese,ju...usw) ga 1 fahren-ich fühl mich gut ,ist gar nicht anstrengend-warum habe ich dann ein 32er schnitt auf dem tacho ?
hahaha


----------



## Jehoover (11. Januar 2008)

bergsprint schrieb:


> kassel- melsungen-rotenburg-spangenberg-heli ?
> sind 1große und 1 kleine schippe sand dabei
> ca 120 km
> es gibt natürlich auch kürzere varianten
> kann man auch mit dem renner fahren



dann aber mit scheinwerfer wenn um 12 gestartet wird?!
oder wollt ihr 30er Schnitt? 

Ich fahr morgen evtl. mal locker mit 101 auf den Herkules und dann morgen Abend mal sehen, was meine Beine sagen... ich poste morgen abend noch mal!


----------



## daniel77 (11. Januar 2008)

Mensch Jochen, nu mach ihm doch keine Angst.................wo wollen wir uns am Sonntag um 12uhr treffen? Auedamm/Schwimmbadbrücke?

@jehoover: wann fahrt ihr auf den Herkules?


----------



## bergsprint (11. Januar 2008)

ich glaube ich muß mal den titaner aktivieren,da ist ein race king drauf 
es gibt hier einige andere flachstrecken z.b.
melsungen-spangenberg-waldkappel-heli-kassel nur ein kleiner hügel und nicht ganz so weit
sollten wir weiter fahren ist 12 uhr vielleicht ein bischen knapp wenn es ga 1 werden soll


----------



## daniel77 (11. Januar 2008)

wenn wir um 12Uhr starten können wir bis ca. 17Uhr fahren, sollte doch genung sein, ich muß auch keine 120km schrubben


----------



## Jehoover (11. Januar 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Mensch Jochen, nu mach ihm doch keine Angst.................wo wollen wir uns am Sonntag um 12uhr treffen? Auedamm/Schwimmbadbrücke?
> 
> @jehoover: wann fahrt ihr auf den Herkules?



Mir Angst machen? Zu spät 

Morgen soll es gegen 13 uhr losgehen! 
Treffen vorm Edelmann um die telekomflasche abzuholen! !  

101 und sein Bruder wollen evtl. auch mit. Aber bis nu noch keine Rückmeldung auf PN.

Ich bin nu erstmal im Bett... Ich werde zu alt für den Scheiß


----------



## daniel77 (12. Januar 2008)

bin um 13uhr vorm edelmann, hab leider nur 1,5 Stunden Zeit


----------



## Cube-Chris (12. Januar 2008)

Ich wusste gar nicht das ihr hobbykomiker seid.   
lasst uns doch lieber schon um 11.00 an der Seglergaststätte treffen, dann können wir länger fahren.  
Ich bin auf jeden fall dabei. Dann kann ich meinen Renner ja mal wieder bewegen. @ Daniel ich nehme nen alten Schlauch für alle Fälle mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Casey Riback (12. Januar 2008)

Oki doki. Dann werde ich auch da sein. Kann fünf Minuti länger dauern. Probiere aber pünktlich fertig zu werden.


----------



## Casey Riback (12. Januar 2008)

Mann mann mann, wie viele sich hier doch noch Freitag Nacht rumdrücken


----------



## Cube-Chris (12. Januar 2008)

Ich komm grad von der Arbeit


----------



## Plotzenhotz (12. Januar 2008)

iss doch noch früh!

Schliesse mich evtl. morgen, äääh heute, an. Kleine Daniel-Runde.

Guts Nächtle


----------



## daniel77 (12. Januar 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> bin um 13uhr vorm edelmann, hab leider nur 1,5 Stunden Zeit



Klappt doch nicht bei mir, fahre jetzt um 11Uhr mit Björn eine Runde, muß heute nachmittag noch in die Stadt und dann auf einen Geburtstag; morgen sagen wir um 11.30Uhr an der Seglergaststätte?   (handel, feilsch)


----------



## Jehoover (12. Januar 2008)

wer ist dann noch dabei? 13 uhr Edelmann
Juri, 101, Ich, unnnnd?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschabo007 (12. Januar 2008)

muß heute nachmittag noch in die Stadt und dann auf einen Geburtstag;

Ach du armer kannst einem aber auch wirklich Leid tun.


----------



## daniel77 (12. Januar 2008)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> muß heute nachmittag noch in die Stadt und dann auf einen Geburtstag;
> 
> Ach du armer kannst einem aber auch wirklich Leid tun.



ganz besonders wenn man weiß was einen da für Bier erwartet....... 


Wie siehts denn nun aus mit morgen? Wirds `ne reine Asphaltrunde oder fahren wir auch ein bißchen auf unbefestigten Pfaden?
Ich bin zwar für lockeres Tempo wäre aber auch für den einen oder anderen Abstecher ins Gelände/Forstautobahn zu begeistern. 

Ist 11.30Uhr an der Seglergaststätte/BUGA okay? falls ja können sich die Kasseler vw`ler ja um 11.15Uhr bei mir treffen und gemeinsam in die BUGA fahren.


----------



## Cube-Chris (12. Januar 2008)

O.K. geht klar !  11.30 Uhr Seglergaststätte Buga.
 Bringt was schnelles ohne Profil mit, dann können wir nen bischen Radweg prügeln


----------



## daniel77 (12. Januar 2008)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> O.K. geht klar !  11.30 Uhr Seglergaststätte Buga.
> Bringt was schnelles ohne Profil mit, dann können wir nen bischen Radweg prügeln


Bringst du den Renner mit? Dann weiß ich auch schon was ich mit dem oben erwähnten Ersatzschlauch mache


----------



## Cube-Chris (12. Januar 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Bringst du den Renner mit? Dann weiß ich auch schon was ich mit dem oben erwähnten Ersatzschlauch mache



 Abschleppen lassen


----------



## bergsprint (12. Januar 2008)

ich will mit.der titaner fährt.zu welchen treffpunkt ich komme wird sich ergeben.
ga heist kette rechts ,oder?

grüße jochen


----------



## daniel77 (12. Januar 2008)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Abschleppen lassen



 

Ich mache keine anderen Reifen drauf, wir können ja zumindest auf dem Hinweg (nach Melsungen etc.) mal ein paar Forststraßen einbauen......


----------



## Casey Riback (12. Januar 2008)

Hi. ich klink mich aus. Will wirklich ne reine Asphaltrunde fahren. Werde mich dann eher an der anderen Fuldarichtung orientieren, dann bin ich zeitlich auch nicht so festgelegt. Gesegneten Sonntag euch allen


----------



## daniel77 (12. Januar 2008)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> Hi. ich klink mich aus. Will wirklich ne reine Asphaltrunde fahren. Werde mich dann eher an der anderen Fuldarichtung orientieren, dann bin ich zeitlich auch nicht so festgelegt. Gesegneten Sonntag euch allen



Angst?


----------



## bergsprint (12. Januar 2008)

jetzt habe ich den ganzen vormittag geschraubt damit ich ein asphaltmounty habe und der juri will jetzt einfach mit mehr mit ? dann kann ich den juri ja auch nicht zeigen wie tuneräder beschleunigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Casey Riback (12. Januar 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Angst?[/QUOT


----------



## daniel77 (13. Januar 2008)

War eine schöne GA D ) Runde heute, fast nur Straße/Radwege; 110km mit einem 26er Schnitt  Kassel-Kaufungen-Helsa-HeLi-Spangenberg-Melsungen-Kassel




Gruppenfoto auf der Burg Spangenberg Christian "die Lampe", Jochen, Michi, Daniel, Björn


----------



## bergsprint (13. Januar 2008)

ich hoffe euch hat es allen gefallen.leider waren wir nur zu 5
großes lob an björn der nach einer 1 monatigen pause einfach so eine tour mitfahren kann,was zeigt das jeder eine radwegtour von uns mitfahren kann(weder zu schnell noch zu weit) aber wenn ihr umbedingt sonntags im habichtswald dackelhüpfen machen müßt,oder euch von dummen sprüchen beeindrucken lasst, kann ich es auch nicht ändern.
ich hoffe nächstes wochenende seid ihr auch dabei

grüße jochen


----------



## daniel77 (14. Januar 2008)

Wie siehts aus mit einem 2,5 Stunden Nightride in Richtung Herkules/hohes Gras, z.B. morgen oder Übermorgen so ab 18.30Uhr?

Jochen hat recht, die Tour die wir gestern gefahren sind können wirklich alle fahren! Wir werden eine solche Tour nächsten Sonntag wiederholen (dann aber mit Slicks ) und können das Tempo dann bei Bedarf selbstverständlich anpassen. 
Die Tour war m.M. nach eine schöne Abwechslung zur üblichen Schlammschlacht im Frühjahr und hat nebenbei einen wesentlich besseren Trainingsnutzen für die kommende Saison.


----------



## bergsprint (14. Januar 2008)

sowohl als auch ?
bin auf jeden fall dabei.
ich muß jetz den titaner putzen ,500 m unbefestigter radweg hat geschickt.
mit pfeiffenreiniger und zahnbürste gibt es saubere fahrräder.

grüße jochen

ps  am sontag fahren wir hoffentlich mit 10 leuten schön windschatten


----------



## Cube-Chris (15. Januar 2008)

Keine Frage bin dabei ! Sollten diemal aber echt schon um 11.00 Uhr starten.
Stehe diesmal früher auf und das Rad ist auch schon Startklar.
Mein Vorschlag wäre Richtung Rothenburg den Fulda Radweg Hin und Zurück oder Kassel - Hann.Münden - Witzenhausen - Bad Sooden Allendorf - Eschwege - Waldkappel - HeLi - Kaufungen - Kassel schöner Rundkurs(Ca.135Km-5h30min).


----------



## Casey Riback (15. Januar 2008)

Rothenburg auf dem Fulleradweg hin- und zurück und ich bin dabei


----------



## bergsprint (15. Januar 2008)

rotenburg ist langweilig !!! (hallo juri es gibt noch mehr strecken in deutschland)
hamü eschwege kassel ist geil .vielleicht anders herum ?
super idee.licht mitnehmen falls jemand schwächelt oder wind aufkommt !

grüße jochen


----------



## Cube-Chris (15. Januar 2008)

O.K. geht klar dann fahren wir andersrum. Lasst uns in Wellerode an der Kirche treffen, wir müssen dann eh Richtung Eiterhagen und Quentel.

 Ich hoffe ihr kommt alle mit !??!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (15. Januar 2008)

Junge, Junge, 130km ist schon `ne Hausnummer   ich bin dabei, aber diesmal definitiv mit Slicks. Vielleicht sollten wir aus Rücksicht auf andere eher eine 100er Runde anpeilen die wirklich dann für jeden machbar ist, sonst sind wir nur zu dritt.

Wie siehts denn nun mit dem Nightride heute abend aus? Ich könnte so ab 18.00Uhr fertig sein.


----------



## bergsprint (15. Januar 2008)

man könnte großalmerode bzw umschwang zurück,oder hamü in den zug.falls wirklich jemand schwacheln sollte


----------



## Plotzenhotz (15. Januar 2008)

130 bin ich raus. In meinem Alter...


----------



## bergsprint (15. Januar 2008)

ich bin 43 und du ?
abkürzen kann man immer


----------



## daniel77 (15. Januar 2008)

Wie schon gesagt, lieber eine 100er Runde zu fünft oder mehr, als eine 130er zu dritt  
Bei einer 100er wäre Björn auch dabei, stimmts? Vielleicht Richtung Edersee?


----------



## Plotzenhotz (15. Januar 2008)

bergsprint schrieb:


> ich bin 43 und du ?
> abkürzen kann man immer



Ich meinte auch eher das gefühlte Alter nach Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plotzenhotz (15. Januar 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Bei einer 100er wäre Björn auch dabei, stimmts? Vielleicht Richtung Edersee?



Edersee wäre Super. Dann können wir ja gleich den Ederseesteig fahren!


----------



## bergsprint (16. Januar 2008)

ich komme mit egal wohin,hauptsache ich muß danach KEIN FAHRRAD PUTZEN !!
sieht wohl aus als ob chris überstimmt worden wäre,aber hamü-umschwang ist doch ok.die lange variante kommt dann wenns wärmer ist.


----------



## daniel77 (16. Januar 2008)

bergsprint schrieb:


> hauptsache ich muß danach KEIN FAHRRAD PUTZEN !!



 und ich dachte immer ich wäre der "Freund des sauberen Bikes"

Ich bin auch für Edersee aetsch: ), hoffentlich bleibts trocken, wer kommt noch mit, Jochen, Chris, Björn, Juri (?).....................


----------



## Cube-Chris (16. Januar 2008)

Ihr Weicheier 

Es wir regnen 100%.


----------



## bergsprint (16. Januar 2008)

du mit deinen negativen wellen
da wissen wir ja wem man es danken darf falls es regnet
kürzer mit mehr leuten ist doch besser


----------



## Plotzenhotz (16. Januar 2008)

Betreff: Fahrrad putzen

Liebe Kollegen,

wenn ihr möchtet kann ich einen Kurs "Fahrrad-nicht-putzen" anbieten.
Es ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Dazu braucht man nur eine Menge Öl und ein Fahrrad beliebiger Form und Farbe. Der Rest geht ganz von allein.

Mir sehn uns am Sonntag

Björn


----------



## bergsprint (16. Januar 2008)

korrosionsschutz durch dreck praktiziere ich schon am stadtschleifer


----------



## Jehoover (16. Januar 2008)

*Zur Strecke:*

Also 130 Km sind def nicht machbar!
100 bei flachem Gelände mit Windschatten ab und an und keiner Forstautobahn machbar. Geschwindigkeit sollte moderat sein 

*Zum Termin:*

Ich schreibe am Mo. eine Klausur. Ich würde sagen, dass ich unter Vorbehalt zusage aber das Ihr am Sa. Abend mit einer Zu- oder Absage rechnen könnt. Vorbereitung auf Klausur ist wichtiger als biken (meint meine Freundin)

*Zum Wetter:*
Bei Regen bleibe ich liegen 

Das wars von mir...

P.s.: Was ist der Ederseesteig?


----------



## daniel77 (16. Januar 2008)

Jehoover schrieb:


> *Zur Strecke:*
> 
> Also 130 Km sind def nicht machbar!
> 100 bei flachem Gelände mit Windschatten ab und an und keiner Forstautobahn machbar. Geschwindigkeit sollte moderat sein
> ...




Strecke: Kriegen wir schon hin, man sollte sich einfach nicht von der "Länge" abschrecken lassen! Tempo passen wir uns an 

Termin: Sonntag ist Radeltag! 

Wetter: ein kleiner Schauer bringt uns nicht um, bei Dauerregen hab ich auch keinen Bock


----------



## Plotzenhotz (16. Januar 2008)

Jehoover schrieb:


> Was ist der Ederseesteig?



Richtig heißt er Urwaldsteig oder Ederseehöhenweg.
http://www.urwaldsteig-edersee.de/

Ha im Herbst mein Rad auf dem Steig geschrottet. Werde ihn aber im Frühjahr wieder in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (16. Januar 2008)

Hat morgen am Donnerstag jemand Zeit für einen Nightride? Ich könnte so ab 18.00Uhr los.


----------



## bergsprint (17. Januar 2008)

hallo
der urwaldsteig ist irgendwie kein asphalt und zum edersee hinfahren ,den urwaldsteig fahren und dann zurück das will keiner oder hast du in der kabadose geschlafen ? 
bin heute die tour von christian gefahren ,leider falsch herum hatte 2/3 gegenwind als er aufgehörthat hat es geregnet.chris hat sich so um die 10%
der streckenlänge verschätzt-war aber sehr schön machen wir später mal.
morgen ist nightride bei mbs ca.19.15

grüße jochen


----------



## daniel77 (17. Januar 2008)

bergsprint schrieb:


> morgen ist nightride bei mbs ca.19.15



am Freitag??


----------



## Plotzenhotz (17. Januar 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> am Freitag??



Am Freitag ist Nachmittagsride vom Björn aus. Hab Schule bis 15.00 und fahre gleich wenn ich daheim bin, so gegen 15.30.


----------



## bergsprint (17. Januar 2008)

bin doch zeitlos-oder 1 tag zurückgeblieben


----------



## daniel77 (17. Januar 2008)

Plotzenhotz schrieb:


> Am Freitag ist Nachmittagsride vom Björn aus. Hab Schule bis 15.00 und fahre gleich wenn ich daheim bin, so gegen 15.30.



Das find ich super   und komme mit! sollen wir, je nach Wetter, die Lampen einpacken und `ne größere Runde drehen?


----------



## Plotzenhotz (17. Januar 2008)

Licht kann ja, abgesehen vom Mehrgewicht, nicht schaden!

WICHTIGE INFO: Mein Handyakku ist alle und ich finde das verdammte Ladegerät nicht. Wahrscheinlich habens unsere Psychopathenkatzen gefressen! Bin jedenfalls nicht mobil erreichbar. Schick dir ne PN mit meiner Festnetznummer.


----------



## Casey Riback (17. Januar 2008)

Hi. Werde ab Montag, vorrausgesetzt das Wetter halbwegs ok, jeden Tag ne Feierabendrunde abreissen. Muss ja endlich mal wieder was tun. Wird wohl in der Regel Juri-Tempo sein, also schnell hoch und langsam runter. Werd hier Mittags immer mal ne Startzeit schreiben falls jemand mit will. Kann ab und an auch gern mal ne gemässigte Runde sein


----------



## daniel77 (18. Januar 2008)

Plotzenhotz schrieb:


> Licht kann ja, abgesehen vom Mehrgewicht, nicht schaden!



Lass uns doch ,falls es nicht wie aus Eimern regnet, so gegen 16.00Uhr/16.30Uhr starten und dann in die Dämmerung reinfahren. Vielleicht Herkules-hohes Gras-Firnsbachtal-Bismarckturm ?



Casey Riback schrieb:


> Hi. Werde ab Montag, vorrausgesetzt das Wetter halbwegs ok, jeden Tag ne Feierabendrunde abreissen. Muss ja endlich mal wieder was tun. Wird wohl in der Regel Juri-Tempo sein, also schnell hoch und langsam runter. Werd hier Mittags immer mal ne Startzeit schreiben falls jemand mit will. Kann ab und an auch gern mal ne gemässigte Runde sein



Ist bestimmt zu früh für mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stumpexpert (18. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

wir waren heute Nachmittag in Söhre unterwegs.
Mit war Jochen, Juri, Matze und  ich. Mir hats auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht. Ich hoffe euch auch?
Am Ende, wie ihr sichlich gemerkt habt, hat mir ein bisschen die Kraft gefehlt.
Die Räder sahen aus wie sau und wir auch.
Ich würde es gerne wiederholen.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Cube-Chris (19. Januar 2008)

So Jungs, wann geht´s denn Sonntag los? Und Wohin jetzt genau?
 Und wer hat überhaupt nen Plan 
Ich net 

achso hätte ich ja fast vergessen "Nachts isses kälter als draußen und übern Berg isses weiter als zu Fuß"


----------



## bergsprint (19. Januar 2008)

fahren will ich auf jeden fall.
vielleicht sollten wir uns lieber eine fangopackung von unten im wald holen statt wasser von oben und unten auf der strasse.
mache alles mit hauptsache radfahren.
es gibt kein schlechtes wetter nur schlechte kleidung.
hat jemand eine schirmhalterrung fürs oberrohr ?

grüße jochen


----------



## daniel77 (19. Januar 2008)

Ich bin gestern mit Björn einen Nightride gefahren, war schon sehr nass (von oben und unten). Wenn das Wetter so bleibt (nass mit gelegentlichen leichten Schauern) würde ich Radweg/Straße bevorzugen, ich richte mich aber nach der Allgemeinheit.

Wann und wo wollen wir starten?

Ich fahre heute um 14.30uhr mit Juri eine Radweg-Runde, Abfahrt in der Westerburgstraße. Kommmt noch wer mit?


----------



## bergsprint (19. Januar 2008)

bin gerade heim gekommen.im moment ist der reifen von meinem stadtschleifer richtig gut im wald,hab auch nicht ganz soviel regen abgekommen wie auf der strasse.
morgen start 11 uhr westerburgstr. ?
4-6std wohin/wo lang ?
der regen ist nur nass nicht kalt!


----------



## daniel77 (19. Januar 2008)

bergsprint schrieb:


> bin gerade heim gekommen.im moment ist der reifen von meinem stadtschleifer richtig gut im wald,hab auch nicht ganz soviel regen abgekommen wie auf der strasse.
> morgen start 11 uhr westerburgstr. ?
> 4-6std wohin/wo lang ?
> der regen ist nur nass nicht kalt!



Ich bin mit Juri und Stefan heute 2 Stunden bei Dauerregen Radweg gefahren, man wird zwar nass und es ist recht warm aber länger als 2 Stunden hab ich da keinen Bock drauf. 
Morgen würde ich eine Abfahrt ab 12Uhr vorschlagen da bei dem Sauwetter wahrscheinlich keiner Bock auf 6 Stunden Ausfahrten hat, Treffen gerne bei mir vor der Haustür. Ich hab momentan Semi-Slicks drauf, gut für Teer und Forststraßen, mehr geht damit nicht. Wenn wir Gelände fahren sollten muß ich halt ein paar andere Reifen aufziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (19. Januar 2008)

fahren ist besser als nicht fahren-geteiltes leid ist halbes leid ,
dann bin ich um 12 bei dir,ich kann ja vorher oder nachher noch ein bischen fahren.

grüße jochen


----------



## Plotzenhotz (19. Januar 2008)

Nachdenm ich Freitag nachmittag Bekanntschaft mit dem hinteren Kotflügel des Polos einer freundlichen älteren Dame machen durfte hab ich zur Zeit kein MTB! Dafür ein hübsches Rennrad. Wenn ihr Straße fahrt bin ich dabei.


----------



## Cube-Chris (19. Januar 2008)

O.K. geht klar ich bin dann um 12.00 Uhr in Kassel. Wollen wir uns in der Buga treffen ?
Können uns ja dann immer noch überlegen wohin und wie lang.


----------



## daniel77 (19. Januar 2008)

Na dann sind wir solidarisch mit Björn und fahren Straße/Radweg. 12uhr bei mir ist okay, bei strömendem Regen hab ich aber keinen Bock auf längere Ausritte. Schaun `mer mal wie`s Wetter morgen so wird.

Juri,Stefan und Michi werden bei annehmbarem Wetter wohl auch dabei sein.
Dann wären wir zu siebt  .
Na dann Wettergott, schenk uns Sonnenschein


----------



## Plotzenhotz (19. Januar 2008)

Dann glauben wir besser nicht dem Wetterbericht, der da sagt: viel Regen, danach Regen und im Anschluss Regen und Wolken.

Ich werd zur Sicherheit noch einen halbe Stunde den Sonnentanz aufführen, ahuga haga huga...


----------



## daniel77 (19. Januar 2008)

Nee, nee nicht tanzen, Opfergaben verbrennen


----------



## Jehoover (20. Januar 2008)

servus

dank des wetterberichts fällt für mich die morgige ausfahrt ins wasser. schönes wortspiel 

Für eine längere Ausfahrt fällt Juri def. aus. Wie es bei einem kurzen Ausritt aussieht, weiß ich nicht. Er hat kein inet also am besten kurz anklingeln bei Ihm...

Gute Nacht


----------



## Casey Riback (20. Januar 2008)

Hallo. Ist mir zu nass heute. Bin gerade schon wieder am Lernen und werd nur was kleines machen. Viel Spass euch


----------



## Plotzenhotz (20. Januar 2008)

Plotzenhotz schrieb:


> Ich werd zur Sicherheit noch einen halbe Stunde den Sonnentanz aufführen und Opfergaben verbrennen , ahuga haga huga...



ES HAT FUNKTIONIERT! Kein Regen um 10.42 Uhr im VW. ToiToiToi


----------



## bergsprint (20. Januar 2008)

@casey
an was kleinen rummachen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (20. Januar 2008)

War`ne sehr nasse Asphaltrunde heute, zum Glück wars wenigstens warm. 
Hoffen wir auf trockenes Wetter für die nächste Woche. 
Wie siehts aus mit Nightrides?


----------



## tschabo007 (23. Januar 2008)

Können morgen Donnerstagabend ein ründchen fahren.
Rad ist wieder startklar. 
So 19.30Uhr los vielleicht??
Vielleicht richtung Lauschi, ist mir allerdings auch egal.
Oder wir fahren MBS mit ,wäre für mich auch neu. 
Michael


----------



## daniel77 (24. Januar 2008)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Können morgen Donnerstagabend ein ründchen fahren.
> Rad ist wieder startklar.
> So 19.30Uhr los vielleicht??
> Vielleicht richtung Lauschi, ist mir allerdings auch egal.
> ...



Is mir egal, MBS ist aber Abfahrt um 19.15Uhr soweit ich weiß !? Laß uns noch mal telefonieren.
Hoffentlich fängst nicht doch an zu regnen  ........

Will noch jemand mit?


----------



## bergsprint (24. Januar 2008)

mbs kann man vergessen ,letzte woche sind die nicht gefahren.wegen leutemangel ist es doch sehr unregelmäßig.da könnten wir auch früher fahren


----------



## tschabo007 (24. Januar 2008)

bergsprint schrieb:


> mbs kann man vergessen ,letzte woche sind die nicht gefahren.wegen leutemangel ist es doch sehr unregelmäßig.da könnten wir auch früher fahren



Hallo Leutz 
Kann erst abends....
Michael


----------



## daniel77 (24. Januar 2008)

.....ich auch, so ab 19Uhr wäre bei mir okay, muß noch geländetaugliche Reifen draufmachen.


----------



## tschabo007 (24. Januar 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> .....ich auch, so ab 19Uhr wäre bei mir okay, muß noch geländetaugliche Reifen draufmachen.



ACHTUNG INSIDER
Kannst ja ein anderes deiner 18 Räder nehmen BERND. 
Außerdem sollst Du was Schaffe und nicht surfen......


----------



## daniel77 (24. Januar 2008)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> ACHTUNG INSIDER
> Kannst ja ein anderes deiner 18 Räder nehmen BERND.
> Außerdem sollst Du was Schaffe und nicht surfen......



Bernd-Günther, wenn schon, denn schon  

Pff, arbeiten, für was habe ich den zwei Hände und zwei Gehirnhälften......


----------



## daniel77 (25. Januar 2008)

Uärgh!! :kotz:  war das ein widerlicher Nightride gestern abend, Starkregen mit Orkanböhen auf dem Herkules. Aber egal, wie war das noch "fahren ist besser als nicht fahren"  

Wie siehts bei euch morgen am Samstag mit einer Tour aus? Vielleicht die hohes Gras-Niedenstein-Baunatal Runde mit Kaffee und (trockenem) Kuchen im Kaffee Kunst??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-Chris (25. Januar 2008)

Sorry Jungs ich muss dieses WE passen, bin seit Dienstag Krank und will nichts riskieren, will mich erstmal auskurieren. Viel Spass euch allen, sehen uns dann wieder übernächstes WE.

MfG Chris


----------



## Casey Riback (25. Januar 2008)

Hi. Muss morgen arbeiten, will aber am Sonntag Radweg strampeln falls es trocken ist. Hat irgendwer ähnliches geplant?


----------



## BAODavid88 (25. Januar 2008)

@ Daniel77: Also ich würd morgen gern mitfahren. Wie lang ist denn deine vorgeschlagene Tour? Und wann willst du starten?


----------



## bergsprint (25. Januar 2008)

irgenwann ab mittags, der daniel will noch bescheidposten
wir wollen im hellen nach hause

grüße jochen


----------



## daniel77 (25. Januar 2008)

Hab mit Michi gesprochen, wir haben gedacht wir starten so um 11Uhr in der Westerburgstraße, wohin es geht können wir ja dann klären.

@Chris: Gute Besserung, na wenigstens ham wir so alle die Chance auf deinen Trainingsstand zu kommen, schade das unsere RR-Runde am Sonntag ausfällt.

@BAODavid88: ich schick dir `ne PN mit Angaben zum Treffpunkt


----------



## home (26. Januar 2008)

..hi jungs,wieder ein neuer und machs´erstmal schriftlich..werd in den nächsten tagen versuchen mit in eure runden einzuklinken!bin momentan noch ein wenig kränklich,muß mich erstmal richtig auskurieren ..hab letztens schon kontakt mit david aufgenommen,sieht aber am rad eh nach baustelle aus..warte noch auf meine alte/neue bremse und werd mich nachher ransetzen um die neue gabel einzubauen..ich hoff ich pack´des   bis dahin mfg,patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (26. Januar 2008)

hi 
ich hoffe euch hat die kleine trailtour gefallen.morgen will ich auf jeden fall wieder fahren.asphalt fällt wohl wegen wind aus .wie wäre es mit kaufunger wald autobahnen ? bin aber auch anpassungsfähig. bin ab 10 startklar, möchte aber spätestens um 11.30 los.
möchte jemand mit ?

grüße jochen


----------



## daniel77 (26. Januar 2008)

Ich muß morgen mal schauen wie es zeitlich passt, sag dir telefonisch Bescheid  

Hier die Bilder von heute:








War eine Super Trail-Tour 

@home: neue Mitfahrer sind  immer willkommen


----------



## home (26. Januar 2008)

..des war´ja ne schöne schlammschlacht!!!die waldwege doch noch mächtig aufgeweicht..aber lasst mich raten,wart ihr in der nähe des hirzsteins,oder..?!ich war heut im keller fleissig und hab meinem hobel ne neue gabel geschenkt.. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/3/9/5/3/_/large/100_8091.JPG http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/3/9/5/3/_/large/100_8093.JPG http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/3/9/5/3/_/large/100_8105.JPG werd morgen sicherlich auch fahren,aber da doch noch kränklich nur ne kurze runde..hoff´des wetter ist nächstes wochenend genauso sonnig,dann sehn´wir uns..ok


----------



## bergsprint (26. Januar 2008)

schmugglerpfad,war nicht so schlimm nur punktuell feucht


----------



## tschabo007 (26. Januar 2008)

Hi leutz 
Schönes ründchen. 
Hat spass gemacht, naja war ja auch kein Radweg..... 
Michael


----------



## daniel77 (28. Januar 2008)

Hat jemand heute Lust auf `nen Nightride? Ich könnte so ab 17Uhr.


----------



## bergsprint (28. Januar 2008)

schauen wir mal aufs wetter,sag dann kurzfristig ja.bin gestern rolle gefahren weil ich keine lust hatte vor dir tür zu gehen

grüße jochen


----------



## daniel77 (28. Januar 2008)

Nightride, morgen Freitag den 29.1.2008 um 18uhr, Treffpunkt Westerburgstraße, bisher 3 Mitfahrer


----------



## hutsche (28. Januar 2008)

Daniel, du bist jetzt tatsächlich stolzer Besitzer eines RR?

Würde sich denn einige Leute für Samstag für eine RR Runde finden? Nach heutigem Kenntnisstand hab ich Samstag frei, würde mich sehr freuen.


----------



## daniel77 (29. Januar 2008)

hutsche schrieb:


> Daniel, du bist jetzt tatsächlich stolzer Besitzer eines RR?
> 
> Würde sich denn einige Leute für Samstag für eine RR Runde finden? Nach heutigem Kenntnisstand hab ich Samstag frei, würde mich sehr freuen.



Ja, endlich  Ich würde bei entsprechendem Wetter gerne am Samstag eine RR-Runde fahren. Sonntag dann MTB??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hutsche (29. Januar 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Sonntag dann MTB??



Leider nein, da muss ich arbeiten.


----------



## tschabo007 (29. Januar 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Nightride, morgen Freitag den 29.1.2008 um 18uhr, Treffpunkt Westerburgstraße, bisher 3 Mitfahrer



Hä????????
Der 29te ist ein Dienstag, der Freitag ist glaub der 1te.
Freitag siehts gut aus, allerdings hab ich morgen Freitag den 29.1.2008 um 18uhr,  keine Zeit. 
Michael


----------



## daniel77 (29. Januar 2008)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Hä????????
> Der 29te ist ein Dienstag, der Freitag ist glaub der 1te.
> Freitag siehts gut aus, allerdings hab ich morgen Freitag den 29.1.2008 um 18uhr,  keine Zeit.
> Michael



  Ähh, stand irgendwie etwas neben mir, meinte natürlich heute *Dienstag den 29.1.2008*

Also heute 18Uhr *NIGHTRIDE!!* Abfahrt Westerburgstraße


----------



## bergsprint (29. Januar 2008)

"bescheid"


----------



## daniel77 (29. Januar 2008)

Nightride am 29.Januar 2008; Kassel by night


----------



## 101 (30. Januar 2008)

Geil! Ich beneide euch...


----------



## tschabo007 (30. Januar 2008)

Ich auch


----------



## daniel77 (30. Januar 2008)

hutsche schrieb:


> Würde sich denn einige Leute für Samstag für eine RR Runde finden? Nach heutigem Kenntnisstand hab ich Samstag frei, würde mich sehr freuen.



Ich habe vorhin mit Christian telefoniert und wir haben uns am Samstag auf 9.30Uhr an der Orangerie geeinigt. Evtl. bringt Christian noch jemanden mit und vielleicht hat der Jochen ja auch Lust. Passt das bei dir Hans? Einigermaßen Wetter vorrausgesetzt.


----------



## bergsprint (30. Januar 2008)

sind die zahlen deiner tastatur am falschen platz ? hat jemand eine schneepflughalterung fürs rennrrad.
wird schon gehen.

grüße jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (30. Januar 2008)

bergsprint schrieb:


> sind die zahlen deiner tastatur am falschen platz ? hat jemand eine schneepflughalterung fürs rennrrad.
> wird schon gehen.
> 
> grüße jochen



Wenns Wetter sch++ße ist, fahren wir halt am Sonntag


----------



## bergsprint (31. Januar 2008)

hallo jungs
gehöre wieder zur arbeitenden bevölkerung.schicht, deshalb wird es wohl schwieriger mit mir zu fahren,immer pm zum nachfragen.
der björn und der juri könnten ja dafür sorgen das wir nicht ganz im wp abstürtzen
freue mich schon auf samstag und sonntag.es...kein...nur schlechte kleidung

grüße jochen


----------



## hutsche (31. Januar 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Ich habe vorhin mit Christian telefoniert und wir haben uns am Samstag auf 9.30Uhr an der Orangerie geeinigt. Evtl. bringt Christian noch jemanden mit und vielleicht hat der Jochen ja auch Lust. Passt das bei dir Hans? Einigermaßen Wetter vorrausgesetzt.



Passt so. Hoffen wir mal auf trockenes Wetter.


----------



## home (31. Januar 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Nightride am 29.Januar 2008; Kassel by night


  hey jungs..des schaut´ja echt geil aus..würd ja auch gern dabei sein,aber die firma lässt mich nicht los!!!haben momentan relativ viel zu schaffen..am wochenend siehts auch schlecht aus,bekommen besuch von schwiegerellie´s   meld mich aber auch noch zu wort,wenns bei mir mal klappen sollte..also bis die tage


----------



## daniel77 (1. Februar 2008)

Wir fahren heute abend um 20Uhr einen 2Stunden Nightride, will sonst noch jemand mit?? 

Wie siehts am Sonntag mit einer Tour aus?


----------



## hutsche (1. Februar 2008)

Daniel, morgen steht soweit fest? Wetter soll ja ganz gut werden, evtl. ein paar Schnee-/Regenschauer. Falls noch was dazwischenkommt, bitte simsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (1. Februar 2008)

Ja klappt, morgen 9.30Uhr vor der Orangerie. Christian und Jochen kommen auch. Wird hoffentlich eine trockene Runde.


----------



## bergsprint (2. Februar 2008)

hallo 
der schneepflugverleih hatte wohl noch geschlossen ?
da kann ich endlich mal wieder mit den heiligenrödern fahren.
kommt jemand mit oder ist euch das zu langsam ?
start 14.30 schick pm oder ruf an

 grüße jochen


----------



## Stumpexpert (2. Februar 2008)

bergsprint schrieb:


> hallo
> der schneepflugverleih hatte wohl noch geschlossen ?
> da kann ich endlich mal wieder mit den heiligenrödern fahren.
> kommt jemand mit oder ist euch das zu langsam ?
> ...


Wenn ich heute nicht arbeiten müßte, wäre ich dabei.
ich muß noch bis um 14:00 Uhr arbeiten.
Viel Spaß Jochen!

Gruß


----------



## daniel77 (2. Februar 2008)

War eine super RR-Runde heute mit Jochen und Hans, lang, nass und kalt, meine Füße sind erst nach einer halben Stunde in der Badewanne aufgetaut  

Morgen solls ja schön sonnig werden, ich würde lieber flach und locker fahren, da (wie wir heute ja schon zu genüge gesehen haben) ab ca. 400m doch recht viel Schnee liegt, also wie siehts aus?


----------



## bergsprint (2. Februar 2008)

und die hagel und schneeschauer habe ich nicht vergessen.
mtb im schnee(matsch) z.b.bilstein wäre mir lieber.
rr im flachen ist aber auch ok.
kommt noch jemand mit ?


----------



## daniel77 (3. Februar 2008)

Mir ist´s egal, ob MTB oder RR, nach der heutigen Tour hab ich aber nicht so wirklich Lust im Schneematsch auf den Bilstein zu kurbeln. Hab vorher mit Chris telefoniert, er will lieber gemütlich GA mit dem RR in der Sonne an der Fulle rollen, könnte ich mich auch für begeistern. Lasst uns morgen vormittag so um 10Uhr noch mal telefonieren, Start dann so um 12Uhr???


----------



## bergsprint (3. Februar 2008)

lieber früher
was gemütlich ga heißt weiß ich


----------



## home (4. Februar 2008)

..hi jungs!?hab da mal neÂ´kurze frage,bin ja seit letzter woche stolzer besitzer der reba team und mÃ¶cht nun eigentlich die 1jahr alte/gefahrene tora 318 solo air loswerden..was kann ich dafÃ¼r verlangen ob ca.100â¬ in ordnung gehen?!gut,auf den bildern ist sie noch dreckig..momentan glÃ¤nzt sie wieder wie neu mfg...


----------



## enasnI (5. Februar 2008)

hat jemand vielleicht Intersse an einer fast neuen Avid Juicy 7 mit zwei 160er Scheiben?


----------



## Cube-Chris (5. Februar 2008)

Hey Jungs das ist ein Tourentreff und kein Tausch Forum.
Dafür gibts den Bikemarkt siehe oben rechts (Headline).

MfG Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (5. Februar 2008)

Geht ja hier zu wie auf einem Basar  

Wie siehts mit einer Tour am Freitag den 8.2.2008 aus? Ich hätte so ab 14Uhr Zeit.


----------



## daniel77 (5. Februar 2008)

Wir haben ja schon öfters über eine gemeinsame Karwendelrunde im Mai/Juni 2008 gesprochen, ich hab nun mal in den Kalender geschaut und denke das WE über Pfingsten würde sich anbieten. Das wäre dann Abfahrt nachmittags in KS am Freitag den 9.5.2008, dann hätten wir drei volle Tage bis zum 12.5.2008 für die Tour. So müsste niemand Urlaub nehmen.

Wer hätte prinzipiell Interesse und Zeit zu diesem Termin?
Sollen wir einen eigenen Thread zu diesem Thema eröffnen?


----------



## enasnI (5. Februar 2008)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Hey Jungs das ist ein Tourentreff und kein Tausch Forum.
> Dafür gibts den Bikemarkt siehe oben rechts (Headline).
> 
> MfG Chris



Oh, das habe ich ja noch gar nicht bemerkt. Dieses Forum hat wirklich einen Bikemarkt? Unglaublich! 

Ach, eine Rock Shox Recon 351 Solo Air/U-Turn mit Poploc habe ich auch noch!


----------



## bergsprint (5. Februar 2008)

will jemand nachmittags ein bischen mit mir langsam rumrollen .ab 16 uhr habe ich zeit.nightride ist zu spät,ich muß sehr früh aufstehen.

grüße jochen


----------



## BAODavid88 (5. Februar 2008)

@enasnI: Wenns eine Juicy Ultimate wär, hätte ich Interesse...;-)

Wie wäre es mit einem Nightride morgen Abend? Ab ca. 18 Uhr. Problem an der Sache ist nur, dass jmd. anders den Tourenguide spielen müsste, da ich mich hier kaum auskenne.

@bergsprint: 18 Uhr ist für dich zu spät?!


----------



## bergsprint (5. Februar 2008)

wenn wir auf meiner seite von kassel fahren (söhre) ist das schon ok.18 uhr orangerie ? 2std fahren ?


----------



## BAODavid88 (5. Februar 2008)

Hört sich gut an! 18 Uhr vor der Orangerie passt.

Wären wir schon zu zweit......


----------



## enasnI (5. Februar 2008)

BAODavid88 schrieb:


> @enasnI: Wenns eine Juicy Ultimate wär, hätte ich Interesse...;-)



Könnte ich zaubern, wuerde ich eine draus machen.... ;-)


----------



## Cube-Chris (6. Februar 2008)

@ Daniel: Freitag den 9.5.2008 hab ich Spätschicht, so wie immer.
Hab aber trotzdem Interesse, vielleicht können wir ja auch Samstag starten und dafür erst Sonntag abend zurück.Dann hätten wir auch 2 volle Tourentage.

MfG Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (6. Februar 2008)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> @ Daniel: Freitag den 9.5.2008 hab ich Spätschicht, so wie immer.
> Hab aber trotzdem Interesse, vielleicht können wir ja auch Samstag starten und dafür erst Sonntag abend zurück.Dann hätten wir auch 2 volle Tourentage.
> 
> MfG Chris



Ist kein Problem Freitag spät in KS zu starten, wir haben dann ja auch noch 3 volle Tage, Montag ist Pfingstmontag und auch Feiertag  da könnte wir dann gegen späten nachmittag/abend zurückfahren.


----------



## daniel77 (7. Februar 2008)

Ich fahre morgen so gegen 14.30Uhr eine Runde durch den Habichtswald oder sie Söhre, kommt wer mit?


----------



## Cube-Chris (8. Februar 2008)

Wenn Du früher los willst (kannst) hole ich Dich ab. Muss um 14.45 spätestens an der Arbeit sein.(In Waldau)


----------



## daniel77 (8. Februar 2008)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Wenn Du früher los willst (kannst) hole ich Dich ab. Muss um 14.45 spätestens an der Arbeit sein.(In Waldau)



geht leider nicht, muß bis um 14.ooUhr arbeiten


----------



## tschabo007 (8. Februar 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Ich fahre morgen so gegen 14.30Uhr eine Runde durch den Habichtswald oder sie Söhre, kommt wer mit?



Hätte ausnahmsweise Zeit.
Kommst mich abholen.
Sonst noch wer???
Hab am We leider keine Zeit, kann nur heute.
Ich ruf nochma durch.


----------



## daniel77 (8. Februar 2008)

War eine super (sonnige) Söhre-Runde heute  
Der Frühling kommt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plotzenhotz (8. Februar 2008)

Uffm Berg wars auch sehr schön. Im Augenblick (fast) alles eis- und schneefrei Endlich wieder Trails! Schauhnmehrmah wie lange.


----------



## daniel77 (9. Februar 2008)

Plotzenhotz schrieb:


> Uffm Berg wars auch sehr schön. Im Augenblick (fast) alles eis- und schneefrei Endlich wieder Trails! Schauhnmehrmah wie lange.



Hab noch versucht dich zu erreichen, aber Handy war aus


----------



## Plotzenhotz (10. Februar 2008)

Hat jemand Lust am Dienstag (12.02.) gegen 14.00 Uhr uffn Berg zu radeln? Abfahrt Goetheanlage


----------



## BAODavid88 (13. Februar 2008)

Würd heut gern nen Nightride fahren. Wer hätte um 18 Uhr Zeit und Lust? Wetter soll ja wohl noch einigermaßen gut werden...


----------



## ch!ll (15. Februar 2008)

Moin Moin,
ich will alle hier im Thread mal auf den 5. MTB Biathlon in Heiligenrode hinweisen:
http://www.radsportimtsv.de/spart/mtb/news/bia_08_einl.html
Das wird bestimmt ein rießen Spaß. Und wenn man 3 Runden fahren will muß man sich rechtzeitig anmelden.
Ich hoffe es kommt noch der ein oder andere mit dazu.
Bis später aufm Schießstand ;-) 
Fabian


----------



## bergsprint (15. Februar 2008)

wird für mich das 4 mal ,war einmal krank.totaler fun ist angesagt.man sollte aber probieren wenigstens ein paar mal zu treffen.es gibt ein paar tage vorher  schießtraining .
grüße jochen


----------



## ch!ll (15. Februar 2008)

bergsprint schrieb:


> wird für mich das 4 mal ,war einmal krank.totaler fun ist angesagt.man sollte aber probieren wenigstens ein paar mal zu treffen.es gibt ein paar tage vorher  schießtraining .
> grüße jochen



Jo hab ich gesehen.  
Mit einmal abfahren der Strecke für 2 Mak ,50.
Werde ich wahrscheinlich auch mitfahren. Bin echt gespannt.
[ungeduldigmitdenfüssentrabbel] 

Grüße
Fabian


----------



## tschabo007 (16. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leutz
Morgen Sonntag 13 Uhr Abfahrt bei mir vor der Tür. 
Schätze so ca. bis es dunkel wird.
Tendenziell bergab. 
Wie immer halt. 
Daniel is wohl noch nicht da.
Bis jetzt sind wir zu zweit.
michael


----------



## bergsprint (16. Februar 2008)

wo ist denn deine tür ?


----------



## tschabo007 (16. Februar 2008)

Können uns auch woanders treffen.
Meine Tür ist in Kirchditmold.
Eigentlich hätte ich aber mehr Lust auf die Fulletrails.
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (16. Februar 2008)

nach der 7ten nachtschicht mußt du eh einen kälberstrick mitbringen und ich rufe dann nur rechts oder links.orangerie bietet sich dann an ,aber ich muß erst mal so früh aus dem bett kommen -ich bin doch erst um 8.15 zu hause.der daniel ist wohl da.scheib einfach was ihr genau machen wollt,das schaue ich mir morgen früh an wenn ich heim komme und stelle mir den wecker .

 grüße jochen


----------



## daniel77 (16. Februar 2008)

So, ich bin wieder da und morgen auch um 13Uhr dabei


----------



## tschabo007 (16. Februar 2008)

Ach Du na ich würd sagen , fahr lieber Rennrad oder Schneebrett.


----------



## Cube-Chris (16. Februar 2008)

@ Michi : Na immer noch die beleidigte Leberwurst? 

aber keine Panik morgen wirds wieder schmutzig und huppelig.


----------



## tschabo007 (16. Februar 2008)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> @ Michi : Na immer noch die beleidigte Leberwurst?
> 
> aber keine Panik morgen wirds wieder schmutzig und huppelig.



Mein lieber Christian.
Ich war nicht beleidigte Wurst, wohl eher ein bischchen enttäuscht. 
Schließlich fahren wir schon ein paar Tage meistens Sonntags zusammen.
UND ZWAR MIT MTBS UND NICHT RR GELLE 
Gruß Michael


----------



## bergsprint (17. Februar 2008)

ruf doch mal jemand an wann und wo,.aber nicht vor 12

habe auch ein rennrad zu verkaufen falls jemand keins hat

grüße jochen


----------



## Cube-Chris (17. Februar 2008)

@Jochen : bin um 12.15 Uhr bei Dir. starten dann durch nach kassel.


----------



## daniel77 (17. Februar 2008)

Die Burschen kommen alle so gegen 12.30 - 12.45Uhr zu mir, wohin es dann heute geht können wir dann eingehend diskutieren, ich wäre für eine Bilstein-Besteigung


----------



## daniel77 (17. Februar 2008)

1. Bilstein Befahrung 2008


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plotzenhotz (19. Februar 2008)

Kann/Mag denn jemand am *Freitag*? Abfahrt um *13.00* Uhr an der Goethe?


----------



## daniel77 (19. Februar 2008)

Plotzenhotz schrieb:


> Kann/Mag denn jemand am *Freitag*? Abfahrt um *13.00* Uhr an der Goethe?



Wenn Du 14Uhr sagst bin ich dabei  
Wie siehts aus mit einer Runde laufen, morgen abend so gegen 18.30Uhr?


----------



## Plotzenhotz (19. Februar 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Wenn Du 14Uhr sagst bin ich dabei
> Wie siehts aus mit einer Runde laufen, morgen abend so gegen 18.30Uhr?



Zu1: Ja, ok 
Zu2: wir telefonieren morgen ab 17.00. Ich denke schon


----------



## daniel77 (20. Februar 2008)

Zitat aus dem Nachbarthread:


freak91 schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> am 2. MÃ¤rz 2008 veranstalten der TSV Heiligenrode -Abt. Radsport-, der VFB Viktoria Bettenhausen -Abt. Radsport- und der SchÃ¼tzenverein Freundschaft Heiligenrode bereits zum 5. Mal den FunbikerâBiathlon am SchÃ¼tzenhaus Heiligenrode.
> 
> ...



Wetter soll am Sonntag den 24.2. super werden, sonnig und bis zu 13Â°C  
Ich bin dafÃ¼r von KS aus mit dem Bike nach Heiligenrode zum Training/Streckenbesichtigung zu fahren, wir sollten dann aber schon so um 10Uhr los, 
@ Jochen und Christian: Treffen um 10Uhr an der Orangerie ??

Nach dem Training/Streckenbesichtigung kÃ¶nnen wir ja noch eine Runde durch die SÃ¶hre fahren. Wer kommt sonst noch mit??


----------



## Cube-Chris (20. Februar 2008)

Ich würd sagen wir treffen uns bei Mauer´s Baikschopp (dann müssen wir nicht wieder durch die ganze City), müssen eh in die Richtung. So gegen 10.15Uhr ?


----------



## Casey Riback (20. Februar 2008)

Hallo. Nach langer Bike-Abstinenz würd ich mich da direkt auch mal anhängen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (20. Februar 2008)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen wir treffen uns bei Mauer´s Baikschopp (dann müssen wir nicht wieder durch die ganze City), müssen eh in die Richtung. So gegen 10.15Uhr ?



Okay, gute Idee.




Casey Riback schrieb:


> Hallo. Nach langer Bike-Abstinenz würd ich mich da direkt auch mal anhängen



Wenn Du diesmal wieder absagst, kommen wir danach alle in deine neue Bude und trinken den ganzen Weizen-Vorrat weg


----------



## Cube-Chris (20. Februar 2008)

Da bin ich auch dafür und natürlich auch dabei.


----------



## daniel77 (21. Februar 2008)

Wer ist denn morgen Freitag den 22.2.2008 so ab 14Uhr bei einer ca. 3-stündigen Hbichtswald- oder Söhrerunde dabei? Tempo wie immer mittelschnell und tendenziell bergab  
Bisher sind wir zu zweit.


----------



## Clooney (23. Februar 2008)

So - ich hab mich hier mal vor knapp 2 Jahren hier angemeldet und mir Zeitgleich nen neues Bike gekauft. Damals hab ich mich auch mal hier gemeldet, um an ein paar Touren mizufahren. Leider hatte ich nie Zeit (da ich Wochenendheimfahrer bin) oder Lust  dies in die tat umzusetzen. Gefahren bin ich auch nicht viel - ca 5000km in 2 Jahren.
Weiß derzeit auch überhaupt nicht, ob ich noch längere Strecken fahren kann, Berge mögen meine Beine als Norddeutscher eh nicht  Sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig in Kassel hier 

Was fahrt ihr so für Strecken? Mit Höhenmetern kann ich nichts anfangen, hab da keinen Vergleich/keine Erfahrung was viel oder wenig ist. Und Erfahrung mit Feldwegen/Waldwegen wie im Habichtswald etc hab ich garnicht.


----------



## daniel77 (23. Februar 2008)

Clooney schrieb:


> Was fahrt ihr so für Strecken? Mit Höhenmetern kann ich nichts anfangen, hab da keinen Vergleich/keine Erfahrung was viel oder wenig ist. Und Erfahrung mit Feldwegen/Waldwegen wie im Habichtswald etc hab ich garnicht.



Unsere Touren werden in den Bergen um Kassel gefahren, d.h. es ist ein stetiges auf und ab, bei längeren Touren kommen da dann auch gut Höhenmeter zusammen. Gefahren wird auf Forststraßen und selbstverständlich auch auf Trails. Einfach mal mitfahren, man sieht dann schon obs paßt oder nicht.


----------



## Plotzenhotz (23. Februar 2008)

@wochenendheimfahrer Clooney (solltest du am So hier sein) und alle anderen:

Wir fahren Sonntag um 10.00 Uhr an der Goetheanlage los Richtung: Hessenschanze/Waldschule --> Hohes Gras (bis hier lang aufwärts!) --> Förstersteig, -trail (wie auch immer) --> Ei, ei, ei (bis hier durch den Dreck bergab) --> Hohes Gras (siehe oben) --> Firnsbachtal --> Kuhwiesen/Herkules --> über die Trails/Downhill abwärts zur Hessenschanze.

Alles zusammen knapp 50km, Höhenmeter: k.A. Tempo moderato

Bis jetzt: 2 sicher + 2 evtl.

Viele Grüße

Björn

*Na toll,bin krank :-( Evtl. fahren die Kollegen trotzdem, aber eben nur evtl...*


----------



## daniel77 (23. Februar 2008)

Die morgige Tour mit etwas mehr (konditionellem) Anspruch, Abfahrt um 9.45Uhr in der Westerburgstraße, Treffen mit dem Rest der Gruppe um 10.15Uhr bei Mauers Baik schopp in der LeipzigerStr., dann nach Niestetal-Heiligenrode zur Streckenbesichtigung mit Schießtraining für den kommenden Bike-Biathon der Funbiker  mit Kaffee- und Kuchenpause o.ä., danach noch eine ausgedehnte Runde durch die Söhre zurück nach Kassel, Länge ca.70-100km, Dauer 5-7 Stunden, Speed mittelschnell , bisher 5 Mitfahrer


----------



## Clooney (23. Februar 2008)

Das sind ja mal Strecken - ohje - dies Wochenende bin ich in Bremen - demnächst klappt es aber mal bestimmt.
Wie macht ihr das mit der Verpflegung - ne kleine Brotzeit mintnehemn oder unterwegs was besorgen? Trinken ist klar, muss mit.

Zu den Trails - ich bin sowas noch nie gefahren - habt erbarmen


----------



## tschabo007 (23. Februar 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Die morgige Tour mit etwas mehr Abfahrt um 9.45Uhr in der Westerburgstraße, Treffen mit dem Rest der Gruppe um 10.15Uhr bei Mauers Baik schopp in der LeipzigerStr., dann nach Niestetal-Heiligenrode zur Streckenbesichtigung mit Schießtraining für den kommenden Bike-Biathon der Funbiker  mit Kaffee- und Kuchenpause o.ä., danach noch eine ausgedehnte Runde durch die Söhre zurück nach Kassel, Länge ca.70-100km, Dauer 5-7 Stunden, Speed mittelschnell , bisher 5 Mitfahrer



(konditionellem) Anspruch, 
Da komm ich auch mal mit 
michael


----------



## bergsprint (23. Februar 2008)

@clooney
nächste woche habe ich früschicht ,da können wir mal ab 16 uhr kleine eingewöhnungsrunden fahren.ben fast schon ein  rentner und habe nichts drauf da kommt ein flachland gegenwindbiker schon mit.einfach mail oder pm schicken

grüße jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jehoover (23. Februar 2008)

bergsprint schrieb:


> @clooney
> nächste woche habe ich früschicht ,da können wir mal ab 16 uhr kleine eingewöhnungsrunden fahren.ben fast schon ein  rentner und habe nichts drauf da kommt ein flachland gegenwindbiker schon mit.einfach mail oder pm schicken
> 
> grüße jochen



Da würde ich mich evtl. anschließen!
Grüße


----------



## home (23. Februar 2008)

Jehoover schrieb:


> Da würde ich mich evtl. anschließen!
> Grüße


..hallo jungs..bin momentan auch noch ein konditionelles"wrack"bin krankheitsmässig nicht ganz über´n berg und muß erstmal langsam reintasten,so um die 50km inkl.höhenmeter ist erstmal ok..   also bis die tage


----------



## Plotzenhotz (23. Februar 2008)

Tour am Sonntag, 10.00 Uhr ab Goetheanlage fällt aus wegen Krankheit.


----------



## Casey Riback (23. Februar 2008)

Ich bin morgen früh verhindert


----------



## tschabo007 (23. Februar 2008)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> Ich bin morgen früh verhindert



Du alte Lusche-das hammer uns sowieso schon gedacht.
Hast du ANGST?


----------



## daniel77 (23. Februar 2008)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> Ich bin morgen früh verhindert



Dann stell schon mal die Entschädigungsbiere kalt, wir werden so gegen 16Uhr mit 6-8 Leuten bei dir aufschlagen


----------



## daniel77 (24. Februar 2008)

Pics vom heutigen Schießtraining für den 5. Funbiker Bike-Biathlon am 2.3.2008








Hahahaha


----------



## Casey Riback (25. Februar 2008)

hey, nicht so verkrampft Herr Hoefer     Jaaa, sorry wegen Sonntag, hoffe ich schaffs wenigstens nächstes WE zu so früher Stunde nach Heiligenrode


----------



## daniel77 (25. Februar 2008)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> hey, nicht so verkrampft Herr Hoefer     Jaaa, sorry wegen Sonntag, hoffe ich schaffs wenigstens nächstes WE zu so früher Stunde nach Heiligenrode



Von wegen verkrampft, schau mal auf dem zweiten Bild was auf meiner Hose steht, da kann sich deine Flasche noch `ne Scheibe von abschneiden.

Wegen gestern, wir habens halt zeitlich nicht mehr zu dir geschafft, aber egal gibste halt nächstes WE beim Biathlon kräftig einen aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-Chris (25. Februar 2008)

Mach ihm keine Angst, sonst kommt er gar nicht mehr, weil er denkt er muss einen ausgeben.   
Komm Doch einfach mal wieder mit Juri, wir lassen Dich schon leben  
Ich würd sagen wir treffen uns um 9.30 Uhr bei  Mauer´s Baikschopp und radeln dann gemütlich nach Heiligenrode.
@Jochen ich wär dann so gegen 9.15 Uhr bei Dir.


----------



## daniel77 (26. Februar 2008)

9.30Uhr ist okay, wann ist denn deine Startzeit? Bis wann müssen die Startnummern abgeholt werden?

Jochen wollte die Strecke die Woche nochmal abfahren, wäre super wenn es nochmal info gibt ob die Trailabfahrt nass oder trocken ist.


----------



## daniel77 (26. Februar 2008)

Hab grade nochmal in der Ausschreibung nachgeschaut, Startnummernausgabe ist von 8.00- 9.30Uhr; die ersten Starts dann um 10.00Uhr, 9.30Uhr Treffen bei MBS ist also schon zu spät, sollte dann eher so um 8.30Uhr sein


----------



## Jehoover (26. Februar 2008)

moin
wie gut ist das unterste leistungssegment in der drei runden liga?

ich überlege ernsthaft mitzufahren aber ich kenne meine beine


----------



## Cube-Chris (26. Februar 2008)

Ich muss um 10.22 Uhr ran.
Dann lass uns um 9 Uhr bei MBS treffen,
das ist nicht zu früh. Wir brauchen grad mal knappe 20 min. dahin!
Ihr müsst ja noch später starten.


----------



## daniel77 (27. Februar 2008)

Ich muß erst um 11.45Uhr starten, Michi glaube um 11.30Uhr, weiß nicht ob ich von 9-11.45Uhr da rumhängen will........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-Chris (27. Februar 2008)

Da wird Euch wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben ,Ihr müsst eure Startnummern bis 9.30 Uhr abholen. Ich hab um 10.44 Uhr Start.
Und schließlich muss sich der Juri noch anmelden. Stimmts Juri!!!!!!!!!!!?


----------



## daniel77 (27. Februar 2008)

Mal was anderes, ich kann 4 neue Michelin XCR A.T. fÃ¼r 80â¬ inkl. Versand besorgen, brauchen tue ich aber nur 2, hat jemand Interresse an den zwei Ã¼brigen?? Ein Reifen kost momentan beim Borni 29â¬/Stck bei dem Deal nur 20â¬/Stck


----------



## Clooney (29. Februar 2008)

Schade, hat ja leider nicht geklappt diese Woche, da ich keine Zeit gefunden habe. Beim nächsten mal dann 

Lasst euch nicht wegwehen dieses Wochenende


----------



## daniel77 (2. März 2008)

5.Funbiker-Bike-Biathlon in Heiligenrode am 2.3.2008






Bessere Bilder mit mehr Action folgen.....................


----------



## Jehoover (2. März 2008)

reschpekt dafür 

ich hab heute Morgen um 8 aus dem Fenster geguckt und der Regen hat dem Wetterfrosch recht gegeben... Und ich hab gemacht was der Wetterfrosch gesagt hat "...gehen Sie nicht in Wälder..." und bin wieder ins Bett gefallen.

Wie groß war das Starterfeld? 

Grüße


----------



## home (2. März 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> 5.Funbiker-Bike-Biathlon in Heiligenrode am 2.3.2008
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   shit..hab ich mich doch´nich verguckt..ihr wart es doch!!!war mit meiner besseren hälfte vor ort,aber nur zum schau´n..  welche plätze habt ihr belegt und was war überhaupt mit der orgi los,irgendwelche werte nicht gestimmt?!    mfg


----------



## daniel77 (2. März 2008)

erste Bilderladung von Jochen" Papparazzo" Bergsprint:


----------



## daniel77 (2. März 2008)

home schrieb:


> shit..hab ich mich doch´nich verguckt..ihr wart es doch!!!war mit meiner besseren hälfte vor ort,aber nur zum schau´n..  welche plätze habt ihr belegt und was war überhaupt mit der orgi los,irgendwelche werte nicht gestimmt?!    mfg



wie nur zum gucken? war doch garnicht so schlimm das Wetter und die Strecke war auch stark entschärft......

Alle die Elite gefahren sind, sind Top ten gefahren, die die Altersklasse gefahren sind erster oder zweiter geworden, getroffen haben beim schießen alle nicht


----------



## tschabo007 (3. März 2008)

Jemand Lust auf neschnelle Runde im dunkeln? 
Heute oder morgen Abend so ab 20 Uhr.
Vielleicht so 2 Stunden in Sommerfeierabendgeschwindigkeit?? 
Michael


----------



## daniel77 (3. März 2008)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Jemand Lust auf neschnelle Runde im dunkeln?
> Heute oder morgen Abend so ab 20 Uhr.
> Vielleicht so 2 Stunden in Sommerfeierabendgeschwindigkeit??
> Michael



wenns von oben trocken bleibt bin ich dabei.

edit: geht doch nicht, morgen is gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (3. März 2008)

habe nachtschicht.das heißt ich fahre mit einen schweren rucksack und die fahrt endet in baunatal,also gemäsigtes gelände.bin so die ganze woche verfügbar.könnte mich auch aufraffen ab 16 uhr eine kleine runde zu fahren.

ps fahren ist besser als nicht fahrensonst bekommt man noch so eine figur wie der sumo-juri

grüße jochen


----------



## daniel77 (3. März 2008)

Morgen nightride passt mir gut, könnte so ab 18Uhr.

hier die nächste Bilderladung, thanx Jochen:


----------



## tschabo007 (4. März 2008)

Hi LEutz
Wie siehts denn heute abend aus?
So gegen 19Uhr, gerne auch etwas später...
Michael


----------



## daniel77 (4. März 2008)

Da bin ich dabei, Abfahrt lieber um 19Uhr, dann kann man wenns nicht zu kalt ist auch 3 Stunden fahren. Söhre oder Habichtswald?


----------



## tschabo007 (4. März 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Da bin ich dabei, Abfahrt lieber um 19Uhr, dann kann man wenns nicht zu kalt ist auch 3 Stunden fahren. Söhre oder Habichtswald?



Ist mir eigentlich egal.
Können ja den Lauschi mal kontakten, vielleicht rollt er ja ne Runde mit?


----------



## daniel77 (4. März 2008)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Ist mir eigentlich egal.
> Können ja den Lauschi mal kontakten, vielleicht rollt er ja ne Runde mit?



willst du den zwecks Leistungssteigerung an die Leine nehmen  
Diesmal packen wir aber beide einen Ersatzschlauch und `ne Pumpe ein.


----------



## Plotzenhotz (4. März 2008)

ihr seht ja richtig hübsch aus... Wars denn schlammig?

... verdammt! Ich bin doch etwas neidisch!

--------------------------------

Mag jemand Freitag gegen 14:00 Uhr übern Berg radeln?


----------



## daniel77 (5. März 2008)

Plotzenhotz schrieb:


> ihr seht ja richtig hübsch aus... Wars denn schlammig?
> 
> ... verdammt! Ich bin doch etwas neidisch!
> 
> ...




war eine echte Schlammschlacht  
Biste wieder gesund? Freitag 14Uhr könnte knapp werden, kann ich jetzt noch nict abschätzen, lass uns am Freitag nochmal telefonieren.


Wie siehts denn am WE aus? Wetter soll ja okay werden, Samstag sogar recht sonnig, Sonntag eher durchwachsen.  

Hat jemand am Donnerstag Abend Lust auf einen Nightride, so ab 19Uhr?


----------



## Plotzenhotz (6. März 2008)

...fit wie ein Turnschuh!

Freitag könnt ich ab 14:00 Uhr und Samstag oder Sonntag, bevorzugt vormittags, so ab 09:00 Uhr. Fährt jemand mit mir den Fulle-Trail?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (6. März 2008)

Sagen wir morgen so um 14.30Uhr, Treffen bei mir? Dann können wir eine Söhrerunde fahren.


----------



## Plotzenhotz (6. März 2008)

Ist recht. Aber mein Fahrad ist ganz schmutzig! Nicht, dass du dich mit mir schämst?!

*Fahren wir denn in den anstehenden O-Ferien den verdammten E-See-Urwaldsteig?* Und ab Mai nach Winterberg zum downhillfreeridecrossen?


----------



## daniel77 (6. März 2008)

Plotzenhotz schrieb:


> Ist recht. Aber mein Fahrad ist ganz schmutzig! Nicht, dass du dich mit mir schämst?!
> 
> *Fahren wir denn in den anstehenden O-Ferien den verdammten E-See-Urwaldsteig?* Und ab Mai nach Winterberg zum downhillfreeridecrossen?



Dein Fahrrad ist doch IMMER schmutzig  , Urwaldsteig steht auch auf meiner Liste für dieses Frühjahr, hingefahren wird aber dann mit dem Bike. 

Kommt morgen sonst noch jemand mit?? Abfahrt 14.30Uhr in der Westerburgstraße, knackige 50km durch die Söhre, ca. 2,5 Stunden in mittlerer Geschwindigkeit


----------



## Plotzenhotz (7. März 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Dein Fahrrad ist doch IMMER schmutzig  , Urwaldsteig steht auch auf meiner Liste für dieses Frühjahr, hingefahren wird aber dann mit dem Bike.
> 
> Kommt morgen sonst noch jemand mit?? Abfahrt 14.30Uhr in der Westerburgstraße, knackige 50km durch die Söhre, ca. 2,5 Stunden in mittlerer Geschwindigkeit



Mmmmmm... Also wenn wir mit dem Rad über die Autobahn zum E-See fahren sind das ca. 50km. Der Urwaldsteig einmal rundrum hat 70km und dann nochmal 50 zurück. Macht zusammen ungefähr 167,3km.  Die 70 um den See sind ziemlich anspruchsvoll aber Autobahn können wir ja Kolonne fahren und Kraft sparen.

Nenn mich einen Schlaffi aber ich werde wohl mit dem Auto nach Waldeck eiern und dort starten.


----------



## daniel77 (7. März 2008)

Wie siehts am Sonntag aus?? Ich könnte so ab 11Uhr starten, MTB oder RR ist mir egal; MTB hätte auf eine Runde durch die Langenberge Lust, RR lieber flach, für Gegenvorschläge bin ich aber auch offen.


----------



## daniel77 (8. März 2008)

Morgen, Sonntag den 8.3.2007; Abfahrt 11Uhr Westerburgstraße, 80-100km, mittleres Tempo, bisher 2 Mitfahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-Chris (11. März 2008)

Ich hoffe Euer WE war wenigstens lustig, ich hab meine Zeit leider auf der Kloschüssel verbringen müssen , anstatt auf dem Sattel. Bin immer noch total schlapp und ausgelaugt.
@Jochen: Ich denke vor Donnerstag wird das nix mit biken, ich melde mich dann.

MfG Chris


----------



## tschabo007 (11. März 2008)

Ach Du kannst einem ja echtLeid tun.
Donnerstag würde mir wohl auch gut passen.....wenn ihr mich dabei haben wollt und mit dem richtigen Rad fahrt..... 
Gute Besserung Christian


----------



## daniel77 (11. März 2008)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Euer WE war wenigstens lustig, ich hab meine Zeit leider auf der Kloschüssel verbringen müssen , anstatt auf dem Sattel. Bin immer noch total schlapp und ausgelaugt.
> @Jochen: Ich denke vor Donnerstag wird das nix mit biken, ich melde mich dann.
> 
> MfG Chris







von mir auch gute Besserung.

Ich hab Donnerstag frei und wäre dann auch dabei, zeitlich is mir egal, könnte auch schon vormittags


----------



## tschabo007 (11. März 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> von mir auch gute Besserung.
> 
> Ich hab Donnerstag frei und wäre dann auch dabei, zeitlich is mir egal, könnte auch schon vormittags


Vormittag ist eher schlecht.
Da bin ich anderswietig beschäftigt.....
Wohl erst so ab 15.00 uhr


----------



## Cube-Chris (11. März 2008)

15.00 Uhr muss ich schon an der Arbeit sein und der Jochen schon um 14.30 Uhr in Bntl.an der Arbeit. Also eher so gegen 11.00 Uhr. Daniel hat ja Frei der Kann dann Nachmittags noch ne Runde mit Dir fahren Michi , weil ich werd ja eh nicht viel reißen können, somit kommt er völlig entspannt zu Hause an.


----------



## daniel77 (12. März 2008)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> 15.00 Uhr muss ich schon an der Arbeit sein und der Jochen schon um 14.30 Uhr in Bntl.an der Arbeit. Also eher so gegen 11.00 Uhr. Daniel hat ja Frei der Kann dann Nachmittags noch ne Runde mit Dir fahren Michi , weil ich werd ja eh nicht viel reißen können, somit kommt er völlig entspannt zu Hause an.



Lasst uns dann doch vormittags mit dem Renner 2-3 Stunden locker, flach fahren, hab gestern endlich ein paar neue Schlappen (GP 4000s) aufgezogen und die warten auf einen Testride  

Nachmittags fahre ich dann mit Michi MTB


----------



## tschabo007 (12. März 2008)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Vormittag ist eher schlecht.
> Da bin ich anderswietig beschäftigt.....
> Wohl erst so ab 15.00 uhr



Ähm,
Mir passt es morgen doch wohl eher erst wenns Dunkel ist.
Sagen wir so ab 19-20Uhr?


----------



## daniel77 (12. März 2008)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Ähm,
> Mir passt es morgen doch wohl eher erst wenns Dunkel ist.
> Sagen wir so ab 19-20Uhr?



Ma gucken wie das Wetter wird, bei dem Sauwetter hab ich nicht so richtig bock............
Lass uns noch mal telefonieren.


----------



## Cube-Chris (12. März 2008)

Ich bin auch dafür das wirs sausen lassen wenns schifft. War erst Krank. Freue mich lieber aufs WE. Dann können wir endlich den E - Weg fahren.

MfG chris


----------



## daniel77 (12. März 2008)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dafür das wirs sausen lassen wenns schifft. War erst Krank. Freue mich lieber aufs WE. Dann können wir endlich den E - Weg fahren.
> 
> MfG chris



Samstag oder Sonntag aufs E? Lass uns morgen so um 9Uhr nochmal telefonieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (14. März 2008)

GelÃ¤nderad-Tour morgen *Samstag den 14.3.2008* 10.30Uhr, Abfahrt in der WesterburgstraÃe, Tour Ã¼ber den Ederseeweg (E-Weg) zum Edersee (oder so weit wie wir Lust haben).
Bisher 3 Mitfahrer, Speed wie immer Mittelschnell, gewartet wird auch, und 5â¬ fÃ¼r Kaffe, Kuchen etc. einstecken


----------



## daniel77 (15. März 2008)

Bilder von der heutigen E-Weg Tour zum Edersee; 130km, ca.1800hm:


----------



## bergsprint (20. März 2008)

mir wurde leider die osterarbeit gestrichen.jetzt habe ich viel zeit.
5 tage 750 km ?
wer will mit ?

grüße jochen


----------



## Cube-Chris (20. März 2008)

So viel Zeit habe ich leider nicht, können aber Samstag was größeres starten.

MfG Chris


----------



## daniel77 (21. März 2008)

Wenn das Wetter passt wäre ich dafür morgen so gegen 10Uhr zu starten und mit dem Renner eine lockere flache Runde zu fahren. Was machts Knie Chris?


----------



## Cube-Chris (21. März 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter passt wäre ich dafür morgen so gegen 10Uhr zu starten und mit dem Renner eine lockere flache Runde zu fahren. Was machts Knie Chris?



Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich morgen Fahren kann, das Knie ist geprellt und tut ein wenig weh . Wir telefonieren morgen früh noch mal. Falls ich morgen nicht kann, was ich nach momentanem Stand denke, dann wünsche ich Euch viel Spaß.

MfG Chris


----------



## bergsprint (25. März 2008)

habe nachtschicht.das heißt tagesfreiziet.brauche gesellschaft.

grüße jochen


----------



## daniel77 (25. März 2008)

bergsprint schrieb:


> habe nachtschicht.das heißt tagesfreiziet.brauche gesellschaft.
> 
> grüße jochen



Bin seit vorgestern übelst erkältet 


geht heute schon etwas besser, denke mal so ab Freitag bin ich wieder einsatzbereit .


----------



## bergsprint (25. März 2008)

gute besserung
 werde betreutes fahren machen.haha!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-Chris (25. März 2008)

Ich kann ja nur von morgens bis mittags und dazu haste bestimmt kein Bock oder ??


----------



## tschabo007 (26. März 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Bin seit vorgestern übelst erkältet
> 
> 
> geht heute schon etwas besser, denke mal so ab Freitag bin ich wieder einsatzbereit .



Tag die Herren
Bin auch wieder im Lande.
Gute Besserung Daniel.
So Freitag Nachmittag würde mir gut passen.... und Sonntag würde ich auch gerne mal wieder mitwollen. 
Michael


----------



## daniel77 (26. März 2008)

Moin, Moin,

die Erkältung ist auf dem Rückzug, ich denke mal am Freitag, spätestens Samstag ist eine lockere Runde drin. Wie siehts bei euch am WE denn aus? Eher Samstag oder Sonntag lang fahren?


----------



## tschabo007 (26. März 2008)

Hi
Wie gesagt. 
So Freitag Nachmittag würde mir gut passen.... und Sonntag würde ich auch gerne mal wieder mitwollen. 
Samstag hab ich wahrscheinlich Nachmittags keine Zeit.
Michael


----------



## BAODavid88 (27. März 2008)

Nabend zusammen.

Ich bin auch wieder zurück in Kassel 
Würde gern am Samstag eine mittelschwere /-lange MTB-Tour von 3-4 h fahren. Wäre jemand dabei? Daniel, du brauchst doch nach überstandener Erkältung sicher einen nicht allzu flotten Trainingspartner ;-)

Morgen und Sonntag kann ich leider nicht....


----------



## daniel77 (27. März 2008)

BAODavid88 schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen.
> 
> Ich bin auch wieder zurück in Kassel
> Würde gern am Samstag eine mittelschwere /-lange MTB-Tour von 3-4 h fahren. Wäre jemand dabei? Daniel, du brauchst doch nach überstandener Erkältung sicher einen nicht allzu flotten Trainingspartner ;-)
> ...



Hahaha, klar bin dabei! Lass uns vielleicht so gegen 12.00Uhr starten ?
Wer hat sonst noch Zeit und Lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (28. März 2008)

der Frühling kommt! Sonntag solls bis 15°C werden > 

http://www.wetter.com/v2/index.php?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7002&type=WORLD&id=15175&fdate=20080330

Kann man ja schon fast in kurzen Hosen fahren  
Ich schlag dann mal für Sonntag den 30.3.2008 eine Tour vor, Abfahrt so gegen 13.00Uhr in der Westerburgstraße, Strecke und Länge sind wie immer diskutabel.


----------



## Ilon (28. März 2008)

Ich melde mich nach sehhhhr langer Abwesenheit auchmal wieder zurück. Viele die hier sind kenn ich garnicht/umgedreht wohl genauso. 

Auf jedenfall will ich nach längerer Pause wieder aktiv mitmischen. Werde wohl die ersten Wochen alleine trainiern da ich nicht weiß wie euer "mittleres Tempo" ist. Bin seit November nur sehr selten gefahren und war vorher auch nicht der allerschnellste


----------



## tschabo007 (29. März 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> der Frühling kommt! Sonntag solls bis 15°C werden >
> 
> http://www.wetter.com/v2/index.php?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7002&type=WORLD&id=15175&fdate=20080330
> 
> ...



Hallo Mädels
Wann soll es denn losgehen morgen?
Sollten morgen was eher los da ich morgen Abend noch Arbeiten muss.
Muss am besten um 16.30 Uhr Zuhause sein.
Pünktlich! 
Vielleicht Können wir schon um 12.00Uhr los.
Schönen Abend


----------



## daniel77 (29. März 2008)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels
> Wann soll es denn losgehen morgen?
> Sollten morgen was eher los da ich morgen Abend noch Arbeiten muss.
> Muss am besten um 16.30 Uhr Zuhause sein.
> ...



12Uhr ist gut, sollten dann heute abend eher nicht so viele  werden


----------



## bergsprint (31. März 2008)

hallo
wäre ja gerne mitgekommen aber 8 uhr schlafen gehen dann mittags biken hatten wir ja schon mal.
habe jetzt spätschicht fahre also morgens-hoffentlich mit chris
ps mein handy ist fast immer aus ,habe aber festnetz !
grüße jochen


----------



## daniel77 (31. März 2008)

bergsprint schrieb:


> hallo
> wäre ja gerne mitgekommen aber 8 uhr schlafen gehen dann mittags biken hatten wir ja schon mal.
> habe jetzt spätschicht fahre also morgens-hoffentlich mit chris
> ps mein handy ist fast immer aus ,habe aber festnetz !
> grüße jochen



Christian ist bis Samstag im Urlaub in Dänemark; ich kann ab jetzt immer nachmittags/abends eine Feierabendrunde fahren, überschneidet sich ja leider mit deiner momentanen Schicht.

Heute werde ich so um 16.30Uhr eine Feierabendrunde fahren, morgen so gegen 17.00Uhr. Mitfahrer willkommen!


----------



## tschabo007 (2. April 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Christian ist bis Samstag im Urlaub in Dänemark; ich kann ab jetzt immer nachmittags/abends eine Feierabendrunde fahren, überschneidet sich ja leider mit deiner momentanen Schicht.
> 
> Heute werde ich so um 16.30Uhr eine Feierabendrunde fahren, morgen so gegen 17.00Uhr. Mitfahrer willkommen!



Heute auch?
Könnte so gegen 17.30Uhr.
Je nach Wetter natürlich.


----------



## daniel77 (2. April 2008)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Heute auch?
> Könnte so gegen 17.30Uhr.
> Je nach Wetter natürlich.



17.30Uhr passt, lass uns ma gucken obs regnet oder nicht, wir können dann auch die Lampen mitnehmen.


----------



## daniel77 (4. April 2008)

Ich könnte heute so ab 13.30Uhr ein Runde drehen. Hatte an eine ca. 3-4 Stunden Tour durch die Söhre gedacht.


----------



## tschabo007 (4. April 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Ich könnte heute so ab 13.30Uhr ein Runde drehen. Hatte an eine ca. 3-4 Stunden Tour durch die Söhre gedacht.



Schade...
Kann erst gegen 18.00Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (5. April 2008)

Morgen vormittag solls laut wetter.com nicht regnen, wie siehts aus mit ´ner Runde MTB?


----------



## peakrider (5. April 2008)

Alle Wetter!
Habe mich aus Langeweile jetzt auch mal angemeldet und grüße alle die mein Fahrrad kennen.
Lieber Daniel, wenn es nicht regnet wäre ich morgen sehr gerne dabei.
Ab 10 Uhr (oder besser später) wäre sehr angenehm für mich.


----------



## daniel77 (5. April 2008)

peakrider schrieb:


> Alle Wetter!
> Habe mich aus Langeweile jetzt auch mal angemeldet und grüße alle die mein Fahrrad kennen.
> Lieber Daniel, wenn es nicht regnet wäre ich morgen sehr gerne dabei.
> Ab 10 Uhr (oder besser später) wäre sehr angenehm für mich.



Stefan hat hat den Weg ins Forum gefunden  

10.30Uhr finde ich gut, soll morgen vormittag ja angeblich nicht regnen, wer kommt sonst noch mit??


----------



## peakrider (5. April 2008)

So iss es!
Warten wir mal wer noch mitkommt.
Können ja morgen so gegen 10 Uhr nochmal telefonieren.


----------



## tschabo007 (5. April 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Stefan hat hat den Weg ins Forum gefunden
> 
> 10.30Uhr finde ich gut, soll morgen vormittag ja angeblich nicht regnen, wer kommt sonst noch mit??



Sogar Mittags nicht, erst abends...... jedenfalls lt. vorhersage
Wird wohl nass, aber naja, nur von unten.
Manche uncoole fahren ja mit Schutzplaste.

Ach den Stefan kenn ich auch, und sein Fahrrad....
Michael


----------



## daniel77 (5. April 2008)

Morgen Sonntag 5.4.2008, 11.30uhr Abfahrt Westerburgstraße, Tourlänge je nach Wetter. Bisher vier Mitfahrer.


----------



## Cube-Chris (7. April 2008)

Hy @ all !

Ich sehe noch keinen von euch in der Starterliste zum Kellerwald Marathon. Das Geld muss bis Freitag bei denen eingehen, sonst kostets Nachmeldegebühr. Ich hab schon alles erledigt. Angemeldet habe ich mich für 80 Km und überwiesen hab ich auch schon, was heißt ich fahre auf jeden Fall hin, wer kommt noch mit ?

MfG Chris


----------



## daniel77 (7. April 2008)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Hy @ all !
> 
> Ich sehe noch keinen von euch in der Starterliste zum Kellerwald Marathon. Das Geld muss bis Freitag bei denen eingehen, sonst kostets Nachmeldegebühr. Ich hab schon alles erledigt. Angemeldet habe ich mich für 80 Km und überwiesen hab ich auch schon, was heißt ich fahre auf jeden Fall hin, wer kommt noch mit ?
> 
> MfG Chris



mache ich dann schnell morgen, fahre dann selbstverständlich auch die 80km


----------



## daniel77 (8. April 2008)

Heute und Morgen so ab 17Uhr fahre ich eine schnelle Feierabendrunde, entweder MTB oder RR, Mitfahrer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bertman (8. April 2008)

Würde am Donnerstag ne Feierabendrunde mit fahren.


----------



## daniel77 (9. April 2008)

Bertman schrieb:


> Würde am Donnerstag ne Feierabendrunde mit fahren.



Hab morgen leider noch bis 20Uhr Termine, Freitag geht so ab 15Uhr oder fahr mal am WE mit.


----------



## Bertman (9. April 2008)

Schade.
Wochenende is immer nen weng schlecht, da ich meistens Freitag in die Heimat fahre. Da es jetzt aber wieder wärmer wird und länger hell ist geht das Bike jetzt jede woche mit auf reisen.

Gruß,
Bertman


----------



## bergsprint (10. April 2008)

hi 
will auch mal fahren.wie wäre es denn samstag nach der arbeit haupttor vw 14.40 ? kurz einrollen bis lohfelden und dann radtausch und los.kann auch morgen nachmittag so ab 16 uhr.mit kellerwald überlege ich mir kurzfristig wegen trainingsmangel,naumburg fahre ich auf jeden fall.schau mal unter http://www.mountainbike.harz.de/ vielleicht fährt der juri ja wieder mit mir die langdistanz,diesmal bin ich aber schneller.
grüße jochen


----------



## daniel77 (11. April 2008)

Ich will heute nachmittag eine Runde RR fahren, so gegen 15Uhr und es nicht regnet. 

Morgen soll das Wetter ja gut werden wie siehts aus? Ich würde eine Runde durch die Söhre vorschlagen und dann auf dem Rückweg Jochen abholen und noch eine Runde durch den Habichtswald drehen. Ich würde eine Abfahrt in KS so gegen 13Uhr vorschlagen. Wer kommt mit?


----------



## tschabo007 (11. April 2008)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Hy @ all !
> 
> Ich sehe noch keinen von euch in der Starterliste zum Kellerwald Marathon. Das Geld muss bis Freitag bei denen eingehen, sonst kostets Nachmeldegebühr. Ich hab schon alles erledigt. Angemeldet habe ich mich für 80 Km und überwiesen hab ich auch schon, was heißt ich fahre auf jeden Fall hin, wer kommt noch mit ?
> 
> MfG Chris


Sach ma wo ist denn die Liste?
Kann sie nicht entdecken? 





daniel77 schrieb:


> Ich will heute nachmittag eine Runde RR fahren, so gegen 15Uhr und es nicht regnet.
> 
> Morgen soll das Wetter ja gut werden wie siehts aus? Ich würde eine Runde durch die Söhre vorschlagen und dann auf dem Rückweg Jochen abholen und noch eine Runde durch den Habichtswald drehen. Ich würde eine Abfahrt in KS so gegen 13Uhr vorschlagen. Wer kommt mit?




Ich würde heute auch fahren.
Aber wahrscheinlich erst so gegen 19.00Uhr.
Vielleicht auch ne Stunde früher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (11. April 2008)

guckst mal hier: http://www.kellerwald-bikemarathon.de/anmeldung/meldeliste.asp 

kann leider heute abend nicht, sonst würde ich mit Lampe mitfahren. Wie siehts denn morgen aus?


----------



## tschabo007 (11. April 2008)

Morgen muss ich mal schauen.
Was schnelles wäre mir wohl recht. 
Kann aber nochnicht genau sagen wann, da wir morgen ne menge vorhaben.
Sonntag ist wohl besser, aber da fahren wir ja eigentlich immer. 
Michael


----------



## daniel77 (11. April 2008)

Hab mit Christian gesprochen, Sonntag große Runde zum Bilstein <100km, Abfahrt in KS sogegen 10Uhr ?? Dann kann der Michi auch mal den Anstieg in Dohrenbach fahren


----------



## tschabo007 (11. April 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Hab mit Christian gesprochen, Sonntag große Runde zum Bilstein <100km, Abfahrt in KS sogegen 10Uhr ?? Dann kann der Michi auch mal den Anstieg in Dohrenbach fahren



ANgst 
Was wollt ihr denn machen ?
Nehmt ihr den Bus oder schiebt ihr? 
Oder ist das so schlimm


----------



## peakrider (11. April 2008)

Guten Tach.
Ich habe morgen vom 11 bis ca. 17 Uhr Zeit.
Würde morgen gern ne Runde fahren. 
Würde mit Daniel ja ganz gut passen.Söhre + Habichtswald hört sich gut an.
Sonntag wird mir dann wahrscheinlich ein bischen viel zumal das Wetter So. wohl auch nicht so gut werden soll.

Stefan


----------



## daniel77 (11. April 2008)

peakrider schrieb:


> Guten Tach.
> Ich habe morgen vom 11 bis ca. 17 Uhr Zeit.
> Würde morgen gern ne Runde fahren.
> Würde mit Daniel ja ganz gut passen.Söhre + Habichtswald hört sich gut an.
> ...



Abfahrt um 11uhr ist okay, kommst du zu mir? Ich hätte so bis 15uhr zeit.


----------



## peakrider (11. April 2008)

Schön.
Komme um 11 Uhr zu Dir.
Bis morgen.


----------



## daniel77 (12. April 2008)

Morgen 13.4.2008 Tour zum Bilstein, Abfahrt 11Uhr Westerburgstraße, bisher 4 Mitfahrer, Fahrzeit 4-5 Stunden, ca. 100km. Mitfahrer sind wie immer wilkommen.


----------



## tschabo007 (13. April 2008)

Na, da freu ik mir aber. 
Bis nachher.
Kaffeegeld nicht vergessen, Regenjacke wohl auch. 
Bis denne...


----------



## daniel77 (14. April 2008)

Hab gerade was im Netz entdeckt: http://www.skyder.de/content.php?folder=400

24 Stunden-Rennen in Mainz.
Wär das nicht was für uns? Ein Vierer-Team kostet nur 120 und das ist in Mainz. Es gibt ein Teilnehmerlimit von 300 Personen, wir müssten uns also schnell entscheiden. Termin ist über Pfingsten, also 11.12.5.2008 und weit von KS ist das auch nicht. Ich wäre dabei, wer noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschabo007 (15. April 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Hab gerade was im Netz entdeckt: http://www.skyder.de/content.php?folder=400
> 
> 24 Stunden-Rennen in Mainz.
> Wär das nicht was für uns? Ein Vierer-Team kostet nur 120 und das ist in Mainz. Es gibt ein Teilnehmerlimit von 300 Personen, wir müssten uns also schnell entscheiden. Termin ist über Pfingsten, also 11.12.5.2008 und weit von KS ist das auch nicht. Ich wäre dabei, wer noch?



Ach komm Du willst doch nur ins Fernsehen. 
Kann leider nicht. Da hat die Chefin B-Day.
Dann eher innen Harz, oder nach Willi Ingen und uns von jemanden ausm Forum der sowiso dort immer fährt Guiden lassen. 
Solong


----------



## daniel77 (17. April 2008)

Der Kellerwald-Marathon rückt näher, gutes Wetter ist bestellt ; ich hab heute morgen mit Axel gesprochen und er wird ebenfalls mitkommen und die 40km Runde fahren. 

Ich überlege noch ob ich 120 oder 80km fahre. Die Startnummern müssen bis 8.30Uhr abgeholt werden, d.h. Abfahrt in KS so um 6.00Uhr :kotz: 

Ich werde noch versuchen Stefan zu überreden mit Axel die 40km zu fahren, wie siehts bei Jochen aus?


----------



## bergsprint (17. April 2008)

hallo 
es hat mir die letzte zeit zu viel geregnet um marathon zu fahren,gute ausrede wenn man nichts drauf hat oder?vieleicht arbeite ich auch.werde wohl haldorf rtf fahren wenn ich radfahre und früher aufstehe.ich wünsche euch viel spaß.
ich würde gerne ins fernsehen kommen.

grüße jochen


----------



## bergsprint (18. April 2008)

hallo
fernsehgartenstartplätze sind leider vergeben.
war bekleidung kaufen bei http://www.koob-sports.com/shop/
ist in grebenstein hochzeitsberg 6. 1std.radweg im rentnertempo von kassel.
hochwertige marken wie pearl izumi,gore usw.kompetenter verkäufer-absolout empfelenswert.besucht das ladengeschäft-ist besser als inet
habe nächste woche spätschicht kann also vormittags bismax.12.30 fahren.
viel erfolg beim marathon 
grüße jochen


----------



## hutsche (18. April 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Ich überlege noch ob ich 120 oder 80km fahre. Die Startnummern müssen bis 8.30Uhr abgeholt werden, d.h. Abfahrt in KS so um 6.00Uhr :kotz:




Hi, werde mich auch für die 80km nachmelden, mal sehen ob das Wintertraining was gebracht hat. Vielleicht sieht man sich vor dem Start nochmal, im Ziel dann bestimmt. Bis Gilserberg fährt man ca. 40 Minuten. Warum willst du schon so früh dort sein?


----------



## daniel77 (19. April 2008)

hutsche schrieb:


> Hi, werde mich auch für die 80km nachmelden, mal sehen ob das Wintertraining was gebracht hat. Vielleicht sieht man sich vor dem Start nochmal, im Ziel dann bestimmt. Bis Gilserberg fährt man ca. 40 Minuten. Warum willst du schon so früh dort sein?



Naja, bis die Jungs ihren ganzen Kram verstaut haben dauerts eben, vor 7uhr kommen wir bestimmt aber auch nicht los. Man sieht sich bestimmt vorher oder nachher, nach dem Rennen müssen wir dann einen trinken, gibt was zu feiern


----------



## bergsprint (23. April 2008)

hallo 
es ist wieder soweit
am sonntag ist das letzte cc rennen der region. 
teilnahme ist somit pflicht.
ich bitte um zahlreiches erscheinen(mitfahren-du auch jury)

mfg jochen


----------



## tschabo007 (23. April 2008)

bergsprint schrieb:


> hallo
> es ist wieder soweit
> am sonntag ist das letzte cc rennen der region.
> teilnahme ist somit pflicht.
> ...



Ja wo ist des denn???
Link uns mal
Naja, ganz schön laut für jemand der neulich noch nicht so richtig Lust  hatte. 
Gruß michael


----------



## tschabo007 (23. April 2008)

o


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-Chris (23. April 2008)

Hier ist das:  http://www.rsc-naumburg.de/
Kann leider am Sonntag nicht bin auf nem Geburtstag.

MfG Chris


----------



## bergsprint (23. April 2008)

oh ist der ort verschwunden.habe diesmal keine nachtschicht vorher.
beim cc reichts für dich eh.

bis sonntag


----------



## Plotzenhotz (24. April 2008)

Mag jemand mit am Sonntag (27.04.) ca. 50km übern Dörnberg. Möglichst früh los, so ab 09.00, um gegen Mittag wieder zurück zu sein.

Gruß

Björn


----------



## bergsprint (26. April 2008)

@tschambo 007

gleich ein bischen rumrollen ? so grob die richtung dörnberg/calden ?


----------



## bergsprint (27. April 2008)

hallo mädels
nächstes wochenende ist die deutsche 20" trail meisterschaft in melsungen.das muß jeder mal gesehen haben -einfach irre gut.
kenne 2 gute strecken durch den wald .trefenn sonntag mittags oder früher -nach vereinbahrung schloß mitnehmen,geld auch für die dm würste

grüße jochen


----------



## NoMoreStevens (29. April 2008)

Hallo Leutz,

klinke mich mal in Euren Fred ein. Ich bin mit 2 Freunden am Pfingst WE in Melsungen und wir bringen unsere Bikes mit. Wir würden gerne eine Tagesrunde am Samstag oder (&) Sonntag drehen, aber wie es so ist wenn man aus der Fremde kommt die Top Spot's findet man nicht.  

Deshalb meine Frage hat jemand Lust uns zu guiden ?? Vom Anspruch her wär 'ne Tour mit ca. 1500hm im Bereich bis S2-S3 genial ( Einstufung guckst Du hier: www.singletrail-skala.de ) falls es sowas bei Euch gibt. Wir sind keine Heizer sondern wollen die Tour auch genießen aber sie sollte schon ein wenig anspruchsvoller sein.
Asphalt und Schotter sollte jedenfalls nicht allzuviel dabeisein, da hab ich eine Allergie  
Als Alternative hab ich die Sauerlandarena mit der Tour 30 Diemelsee rausgesucht, kennt die jemand? 
Hab darüber einen Bericht gefunden in dem steht das es das "technische Schmankerl" der Arena sein soll. 
Zu der Tour hab ich aber 2 unterschiedliche Angaben zu den hm gefunden 1mal ca.1300 und 1mal 950 und das wär ein bischen wenig. Welche Angabe wär korrekt falls es jemand weiß wär nicht schlecht es zu erfahren.

Noch ne Alternative wär, dass Ihr ein paar Tourenvorschläge habt die in unsere Richtung zielen.

Wär super wenn sich was ergeben würde.

 Grüße aus der Pfalz und Dank im vorraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (29. April 2008)

ich habe leider keine zeit weil ich rennen fahre aber die anderen kommen vieleicht mit ins sauerland
das radhaus melsungen macht immer mal am wochenende touren
http://www.radhaus-melsungen.de/
wir sind im mittelgebirge das heisst erdige wurzelige trails hoch und runter gehts auch ganz gut.am ahlheimer(rotenburg)lässtes sich schön biken
ich wünsche euch viel spass
grüße jochen


----------



## daniel77 (29. April 2008)

So Männers, bin wieder da. Was liegt denn an am 1.Mai WE?
Ich werde so gegen 18Uhr heute abend eine kurze Feierabendrunde über den Herkules/hohes Gras drehen, morgen ebenso. Übermorgen (1.Mai) würde ich gerne was längeres fahren. Wie siehts aus?


----------



## tschabo007 (2. Mai 2008)

Was n mit heute. 
So später Nachmittag.
Hat doch sowieso jeder nen beweglichen Ferientag. 
Vielleich so zwischen 16 und 17Uhr los, so zwei schnelle Stunden hätte ich wohl Zeit. 
Michi


----------



## daniel77 (2. Mai 2008)

16.30Uhr Abfahrt bei mir? 2 Stunden durch die Söhre heizen?


----------



## peakrider (2. Mai 2008)

Hallo.
Wie siehts morgen aus.
Ab 11 Uhr hätte ich Lust auf ne Runde, soweit Daniel mir ein Bike leiht.


----------



## hutsche (2. Mai 2008)

Ich würde seit langen mal wieder auch mitkommen. Am besten würde mir 13 Uhr passen. Gerne eine längere Runde. Vielleicht Richtung Zierenberg?


----------



## daniel77 (2. Mai 2008)

peakrider schrieb:


> soweit Daniel mir ein Bike leiht.



natürlich, dann darfst Du mal komplett starr fahren 

13Uhr passt mir auch recht gut, hatte mit Michi schon abgesprochen mich um 13uhr mit Kolja und den anderen an der Hessenschanze zu treffen. Wir können uns so um 12.15Uhr bei mir treffen und dann Michi abholen und dann zur Hessenschanze.


----------



## daniel77 (3. Mai 2008)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Kellerwald Marathon am 20.4.2008:




Powergel hat doch Nebenwirkungen


----------



## bergsprint (3. Mai 2008)

will jemand morgen mit nach melsungen den trailern zuschauen?


----------



## daniel77 (4. Mai 2008)

bergsprint schrieb:


> will jemand morgen mit nach melsungen den trailern zuschauen?



Schaff ich leider nicht, will eventuell eine Abendrunde drehen, so ab 18Uhr. Will wer mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschabo007 (4. Mai 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Kellerwald Marathon am 20.4.2008:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh mann was sind das denn für Typen
Nehmt ihr etwa das Gel schon vor dem Start? 
Ihr seid ja krass drauf ey..... 
Michael

Naja wenn man dann entpannt fahren kann, isses ja gut!


----------



## tschabo007 (4. Mai 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Schaff ich leider nicht, will eventuell eine Abendrunde drehen, so ab 18Uhr. Will wer mit?



Ich würde auch gerne.
Naja mal sehen, wahrscheinlich eher nicht


----------



## bergsprint (4. Mai 2008)

unser wolfgang wenzel ist deutscher meisteir junioren geworden.felix heller bei der elite.ich sage nächstes mal wieder bescheid.
wollt ihr mich heute abend an die arbeit bringen? hahaha kotz würg......
muß nächste woche immer kurze harte einheiten fahren,falls jemand nachmittags teit hat-so frühstens um15 uhr ,muß ja auch ein bischen schlafen

grüße jochen


----------



## daniel77 (5. Mai 2008)

Wie siehts morgen abend Dienstag den 6.5.2008 so um 18Uhr mit einer Feierabendrunde aus? Würde eine schnelle Runde durch die Söhre vorschlagen.


----------



## Casey Riback (5. Mai 2008)

Weiss nicht ob ich ne schnelle runde schaffe. schreibe noch mal rein


----------



## bergsprint (5. Mai 2008)

falls mir nichts dazwischen kommt bin ich beim bornie und hol dich dann um 18.10 ab.kann aber sein das ich mein kumpel auf dem bau helfen muß dann kann ich nicht.wenn ich mitkomme schafft das der schlaffijuri doch auch ,oder?

grüße jochen


----------



## daniel77 (5. Mai 2008)

bergsprint schrieb:


> falls mir nichts dazwischen kommt bin ich beim bornie und hol dich dann um 18.10 ab.kann aber sein das ich mein kumpel auf dem bau helfen muß dann kann ich nicht.wenn ich mitkomme schafft das der schlaffijuri doch auch ,oder?
> 
> grüße jochen



  sehr gut, lange nicht mehr zusammen gefahren



Casey Riback schrieb:


> Weiss nicht ob ich ne schnelle runde schaffe. schreibe noch mal rein



Mann, Mann, Söhre ist doch fast flach, darfst im Windschatten die Beine baumeln lassen  
Also, kommst zu mir oder sollen wir dich in der Aue aufsammeln?


----------



## NoMoreStevens (5. Mai 2008)

bergsprint schrieb:


> ich habe leider keine zeit weil ich rennen fahre aber die anderen kommen vieleicht mit ins sauerland
> das radhaus melsungen macht immer mal am wochenende touren
> http://www.radhaus-melsungen.de/
> wir sind im mittelgebirge das heisst erdige wurzelige trails hoch und runter gehts auch ganz gut.am ahlheimer(rotenburg)lässtes sich schön biken
> ...



Danke für die Tips, hab mich mit dem Radhaus kurzgeschlossen, der Knut von Laden will sich melden, vllt. wird das schon was.
Das mit dem Ahlheimer wär evtl. auch was, gibt's da 'ne empfehlenswerte Karte von eurer Gegend zu der Du mir eine Runde mit ein paar Wanderwegen und die " richtige" Fahrtrichtung geben kannst ? Natürlich nur wenn's für Dich im zeitlichen Rahmen bleibt ! Soll ja nicht in Stress ausarten  

Nochmals Danke Gruß Frank

Revanche in der Pfalz ist sicher falls Du mal in die Gegend kommst !


----------



## daniel77 (7. Mai 2008)

Wie siehts morgen Donnerstag den 8.5.2008 mit einer Feierabendrunde so ab 18Uhr aus? Wohin is mir egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (7. Mai 2008)

@daniel 
ich hole dich nach meinen nebenjob ab -kann aber nur 1 mal bei mir übern berg

hilfe !!!!
mein 4 fahrer für das 24 h rennen in mainz (pfingsten)ist ausgefallen,brauche dringend ersatz.bitte bis morgen 18 uhr melden 0175 5969973

@no more stevens
könnte ja doch sein dasw ich zeit habe-dann komme ich mit
tophographisch freizeitkarte nr 16 und nr 13 vom hessischen vermessungsamt 1;50000 
na die wege mit dem x sind doch meistens die schmalen,guten autobahnen kann mann auch im flusstal fahren
-zuerst schnell berghoch das man schnell bergab fahren kann

grüße jochen


----------



## daniel77 (8. Mai 2008)

bergsprint schrieb:


> @daniel
> ich hole dich nach meinen nebenjob ab -kann aber nur 1 mal bei mir übern berg



ok. bin gegen 18Uhr fertig, kommt sonst noch wer mit?


----------



## daniel77 (10. Mai 2008)

Fahre heute abend eine ca. 40-50km Runde so gegen 18.00/18.30Uhr, Mitfahrer willkommen 

Am Pfingstmontag den 12.5.2008 fahren wir mit bisher 4 Mitfahrern eine große Tour über den Meißner und Bilstein bei Großalmerode, Startzeit schreibe ich noch rein


----------



## Senatorin (10. Mai 2008)

Die Tour wäre für mich mal interessant, aber ob ich bei euch mithalten kann


----------



## Cube-Chris (10. Mai 2008)

Was ist denn mit euch los, ihr habt euch ja noch gar nicht für Ronshausen angemeldet. Hier mal nen kleiner Ruck.

http://www.mtb-waldhessenpur.de/Ausschreibung.htm

Das hier könnte auch hilfreich sein.

Schreibt eine Email mit folgendem Inhalt an [email protected] :

pro Starter
Name:
Vorname:
Strasse:
PLZ:
Ort:
Geburtsjahr:
Verein:
Strecke:


MfG Chris

P.S.: Hätte auch noch einen Platz im Auto frei.


----------



## bergsprint (10. Mai 2008)

@daniel
möchte mitkommen zum beine ausfahren-war mit amüller und kolja auf dem meißner
@cubechris 
das ist doch nicht meine mitfahrgelegenheit die du da anbietest?

grüße jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (10. Mai 2008)

hi chris 
habe mich gerade angemeldet.
ich sehe deinen namen noch nicht in der starterliste von altenau!!
http://www.mountainbike.harz.de/


----------



## daniel77 (11. Mai 2008)

Was ist denn die Abfahrtszeit für morgen?? Was haltetet ihr von 10Uhr losfahren in KS?





Senatorin schrieb:


> Die Tour wäre für mich mal interessant, aber ob ich bei euch mithalten kann


Einfach probieren, wir fahren einen Schnitt von 22-23km/h, die Tour wird so an die 100km und ca. 1500-2000hm haben, einen Kurzstrecken-Marathon solltest du um die 2 Stunden fahren. Eine Kuchenpause wirds auch geben


----------



## Senatorin (11. Mai 2008)

Fahrt Ihr mal schön   Da werde ich definitiv nicht mithalten können!

Und als Bremse will ich auch nicht dastehen


----------



## Jehoover (11. Mai 2008)

Servus

Ich will gegen 17 Uhr eine kurze Runde in Richtung Herkules drehen.
War lange krank (bin es wohl noch etwas) und bin deshalb nicht fit... 
Der ganze Trainingsstreß aus dem letzten Jahr umsonst... Und das wo ich doch mal bei euch mithalten wollte  

Naja hat evtl. jemand auf eine langsame Runde Lust?

Abfahrt wie gesagt 17 Uhr
Dauer ca. 2 Std. und Tempo langsam - mittellansam

Grüße


----------



## Senatorin (11. Mai 2008)

Ich hab heute schon 25km hinter mir, dass reicht


----------



## bergsprint (11. Mai 2008)

wie schaffst du es denn mit 22-23kmh zwischen den eisdielenstühlen durchzukommen ? mach den jungs doch nicht so angst sonst bekommen wir niemand mehr zum verheizen.bin heute kleine radwegrunde gefahren 154 km schnitt war übel langsam. hatte fast 90 km gegenwind-so das mir die ortlieb touries mit über 40 entgegen kamen.11 oder 12 uhr wäre mir lieber -bin natürlich anpassungsfähig.morgen aber nicht so fit.
grüße jochen


----------



## Casey Riback (12. Mai 2008)

Hey. Wann startet ihr denn nun?


----------



## bergsprint (12. Mai 2008)

10 bei daniel - ich kotze will schlafen


----------



## Senatorin (12. Mai 2008)

@Bergsprint ich krieg da keine Angst   Frauen haben keine Angst  

Aber das zeigt einem einfach das man euer Niveau noch nicht schafft, und man sich lieber die nächsten 5 Jahre noch alleine durch die Wälder schlägt, bis man auf einem gewissen Fahrniveau ist  

Üben heisst die Devise


----------



## daniel77 (12. Mai 2008)

So, nu hier die Pic von der heutigen Tour über den Bilstein bei Großalmerode zum hohen Meissner ca. 110km; 2000hm:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Senatorin (12. Mai 2008)

War das vor dem Fahren? Ihr seht alle noch so frisch aus


----------



## daniel77 (12. Mai 2008)

Senatorin schrieb:


> War das vor dem Fahren? Ihr seht alle noch so frisch aus



Nach so `ner gemütlichen Tour sieht doch jeder noch frisch aus.........



Wie siehts morgen abend bei euch aus mit einer Feierabendrunde so ab 18.00/18.30Uhr aus?? 50km durch den Habichtswald? Wer kommt mit?


----------



## daniel77 (16. Mai 2008)

`hab einen Startplatz beim Marathon in Willingen im Sympatex-Team am 14.6.2008 gewonnen 



Hat jemand Lust mit mir den Marathon zu fahren??




Wer von euch kommt nun eigentlich am kommenden Sonntag mit nach Ronshausen zum Waldhessen Pur Marathon ??


----------



## tschabo007 (16. Mai 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> `hab einen Startplatz beim Marathon in Willingen im Sympatex-Team am 14.6.2008 gewonnen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ICH 
AbBa das weist du ja


----------



## Cube-Chris (16. Mai 2008)

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, das Du nur einen also quasi Deinen Startplatz gewonnen hast ?


----------



## bergsprint (17. Mai 2008)

fahr doch bei radel mal im fuldatal mit.da sind genausoviele leute die glauben radfahren zu können wie in willingen


----------



## bergsprint (17. Mai 2008)

@chris 
ein bekannter von mir sucht noch eine mitfahrgelegenheit nacrondshausen,ist bei uns noch ein platz frei?


----------



## Cube-Chris (17. Mai 2008)

Das kommt drauf an was der Torsten sagt, der will mich Heute anrufen ob er mitkommt.


----------



## daniel77 (19. Mai 2008)

Wie siehts denn bei euch am verlängerten WE aus? Wetter soll sonnig und trocken werden, also prädestiniert für eine Bilstein-Marathon-Erkundungs-Runde von KS aus  
Mein Vorschlag wäre Donnerstag oder Freitag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (19. Mai 2008)

was für ein verlängertes WE???
was ist mit samstag?
suche mitfahrgelegenheit nach altenau am sonntag


----------



## daniel77 (19. Mai 2008)

Donnerstag is Feiertag, Freitag hab ich Urlaub genommen, für mich also langes WE  
Wie siehts morgen abend aus mit `ner Runde MTB? Altenau kann ich nicht mit, muss Sonntag auf `nen Geburtstag.


----------



## bergsprint (20. Mai 2008)

kommt auf die tagesform an.kann um kurz nach 6 bei dir sein,muß dann aber nach hause zum radtausch und nur einmal übern berg.bin ab 15 uhr telefonisgh erreichbar

grüße jochen


----------



## mauntenbeiker (20. Mai 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn bei euch am verlängerten WE aus? Wetter soll sonnig und trocken werden, also prädestiniert für eine Bilstein-Marathon-Erkundungs-Runde von KS aus
> Mein Vorschlag wäre Donnerstag oder Freitag.




...ich würde auch gerne vor dem marathon die strecke nochmal abfahren. vieleicht schaffen wir es einen kurzfristigen tourentreff für donnerstag (fronleichnam) zu organisieren. wir könnten uns am schwimmbad/stadion in großalmerode treffen - gibt sicherlich noch mehr interessierte hier...


----------



## bergsprint (20. Mai 2008)

habe donnerstagarbeit gestrichen -also zeit zum radfahren


----------



## daniel77 (20. Mai 2008)

Alright, Donnerstag wird die Runde vom Bilstein-Marathon abgefahren, ich würde mit Michi so gegen 10.30Uhr in KS starten und Jochen dann in Lohfelden einsammeln. Denke mal Stefan kommt auch mit.

@mauntenbiker: Wenn Du möchtest können wir uns am Schwimmbad in Großalmerode so gegen 12.00/12.30Uhr treffen, oder du kommst nach Kassel und fährst mit uns von hier aus los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Casey Riback (20. Mai 2008)

hey leichtmatrose daniel arrr und der rest der pest , an welchen tag wollt ihr die strecke abfahren? will auch mit wenn das datum passt


----------



## daniel77 (20. Mai 2008)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> hey leichtmatrose daniel arrr und der rest der pest , an welchen tag wollt ihr die strecke abfahren? will auch mit wenn das datum passt



Donnerstag 22.5. (Fronleichnam), 10.30Uhr Abfahrt in KS, das sollte doch im zeitlichen Rahmen für einen Studenten sein 
Hin- und Rückfahrt natürlich auf zwei Rädern.


----------



## Cube-Chris (21. Mai 2008)

mauntenbeiker schrieb:


> ...glaub`s mir: das geht in die hose
> 
> der thread wird irgendwann total unübersichtlich und für leute die nur ab und zu hier rein schauen wird es schwierig einen aktuellen tourtermin zu finden!
> 
> ...



Na wen haben wir denn da, dafür das es in die Hose gehen sollte, ist bei uns ganz schön was los, oder? 


Donnerstag kann ich leider nicht, da hat meine Tochter Geburtstag.


----------



## Casey Riback (21. Mai 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Donnerstag 22.5. (Fronleichnam), 10.30Uhr Abfahrt in KS, das sollte doch im zeitlichen Rahmen für einen Studenten sein
> Hin- und Rückfahrt natürlich auf zwei Rädern.



morgen um 10.30 lieg ich im bett. würde wohl am we gern mal hinradeln


----------



## mauntenbeiker (21. Mai 2008)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Na wen haben wir denn da, dafür das es in die Hose gehen sollte, ist bei uns ganz schön was los, oder?




...asche über mein haupt...!

jetzt wäre noch interessant, welche ungefähre fahrzeit ihr für die 53er runde angedacht habt - solltet ihr von der ganz schnellen truppe sein, würde ich euch vieleicht den schnitt vermiesen...


----------



## daniel77 (21. Mai 2008)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> morgen um 10.30 lieg ich im bett. würde wohl am we gern mal hinradeln


Junge, Junge und das in deinem Alter. Wir fahren morgen, am WE kann der Großteil der Meute (mich inklusive) nicht.
Los quäl dich ausm Bett und fahr mit!!



mauntenbeiker schrieb:


> jetzt wäre noch interessant, welche ungefähre fahrzeit ihr für die 53er runde angedacht habt - solltet ihr von der ganz schnellen truppe sein, würde ich euch vieleicht den schnitt vermiesen...



Im Marathon fahren wir die Strecke so um die 2h20min, ist morgen aber eine Streckenbesichtigung und kein Rennen, da wir schon aus KS mit dem Rad anreisen wird das Tempo kein Renntempo sein sondern gemütliches touren, Kuchenpause auf dem Bilstein ist natürlich obligatorisch 
Denke mal da du schon ein paar Marathons gefahren bist und auch ein schnelles Bike hast wirst du tempomässig ganz gut zu uns passen. 

Ich schick dir dann mal per PN meine Handynr.


----------



## mauntenbeiker (21. Mai 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Im Marathon fahren wir die Strecke *so um die 2h20min*, ist morgen aber eine Streckenbesichtigung und kein Rennen, da wir schon aus KS mit dem Rad anreisen wird das Tempo kein Renntempo sein sondern gemütliches touren, Kuchenpause auf dem Bilstein ist natürlich obligatorisch
> Denke mal da du schon ein paar Marathons gefahren bist und auch *ein schnelles Bike *hast wirst du tempomässig ganz gut zu uns passen.
> 
> Ich schick dir dann mal per PN meine Handynr.



2h20min..... alter schwede... ich wäre froh wenn ich dieses jahr unter der 3 stunden-marke lande... 

zum thema "schnelles bike": nicht jeder porsche-besitzer fährt `ne runde auf der nordschleife unter 8 minuten 

...ich werde nochmal überlegen - falls ich mich überwinde, würde ich dich morgen nochmal rechtzeitig auf dem handy anklingeln um eure ankunftszeit in großalmerode abzuklären.


----------



## bergsprint (24. Mai 2008)

hallo
morgen so 25.5 ist streckenbesichtigung vom zierenbergmarathon(neue strecke).abfahrt 10 uhr marktplatz zierenberg-wo der start immer ist.
grüße jochen


----------



## daniel77 (24. Mai 2008)

bergsprint schrieb:


> hallo
> morgen so 25.5 ist streckenbesichtigung vom zierenbergmarathon(neue strecke).abfahrt 10 uhr marktplatz zierenberg-wo der start immer ist.
> grüße jochen



haste jetzt mobile-i-net aufm Handy und schreibst beim fahren oder wie biste da in 10min hingekommen??

Hätte heute so ab 16uhr Zeit, entweder RR oder MTB mit egal.


----------



## Jehoover (24. Mai 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> haste jetzt mobile-i-net aufm Handy und schreibst beim fahren oder wie biste da in 10min hingekommen??
> 
> Hätte heute so ab 16uhr Zeit, entweder RR oder MTB mit egal.



heute ist der 24.05.08 
In Zierenberg ist jeden So. um 10 Uhr Start?
War zufällig letzte Woche um 10 Uhr am Marktplatz und da standen einige mit flotten Bikes und dicken Beinen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (24. Mai 2008)

@daniel ?????
 kolja fährt 16 uhr erlenloch.
 ruf mal an.
suche immer noch mitfahrgelegenheit nach altenau
grüße jochen


----------



## fogges (24. Mai 2008)

hey wenn ichs schaffe würde ich mir die strecke auch gerne mal anschauen..start und ende in zierenberg?? 1 runde?


----------



## bergsprint (24. Mai 2008)

hey du mußt nur rechtzeitig aufstehen-wir haben uns dieses jahr noch nicht gesehen.oder?

@daniel 192

mfg jochen


----------



## fogges (25. Mai 2008)

ne ich glaube nicht..ihr fahrt bei jedem wetter?


----------



## daniel77 (25. Mai 2008)

bergsprint schrieb:


> 192



da hatteste dir die Fanta aber verdient!


----------



## Jehoover (25. Mai 2008)

jemand Lust und Zeit gegen 16 Uhr eine Runde für 2 bis max. 3 Std. zu drehen?
Evtl. Radweg in Richtung Münden oder etwas dreckiger zum Herkules hoch... Tempo eher schnelles langsam 
Start irgendwo in der City


----------



## daniel77 (26. Mai 2008)

Feierabendrunde, morgen Dienstag 27.5.2008 so ab 18Uhr, MTB oder RR mir egal, Mitfahrer??


----------



## bergsprint (26. Mai 2008)

schaun ma mal bin eh in der nähe von dir *g*


----------



## [email protected] (26. Mai 2008)

Würde auch gerne mal ne Runde mit euch drehen. Wohne in der Nähe von Kassel und vielleicht ist man sich ja schon auf verschiedenen Marathons begegnet. Hat zufällig einer von euch die Mail Adresse von Kolja?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (26. Mai 2008)

ruf doch im laden an.
abfahrt bei uns ist im allgemeinen nähe bornie oder nach verabredung


----------



## [email protected] (26. Mai 2008)

bergsprint schrieb:


> ruf doch im laden an.
> abfahrt bei uns ist im allgemeinen nähe bornie oder nach verabredung



Joa okay. Bei mir wird es meist nur am Wochenende gehen. Wie siehts mit diesem aus? Ist da schon was konkretes geplant?


----------



## bergsprint (26. Mai 2008)

noch keine idee.
sa oder so lange tour ca 100-150 ob mtb oder rennrad wird sich ergeben-wohin auch .zierenbergmarathonbesichtigung am sonntag war bei mir im bett wegen regen könnte man z.b.machen oder durch den wald mach rotenburg ggfdann radweg zurück-muß man im vorfeld mit teilnehmern absprechen

mfg jochen

@daniel hol mich morgen am arbeitsplatz ab kann aber nur mal bei mir übern berg fahren


----------



## daniel77 (26. Mai 2008)

bergsprint schrieb:


> @daniel hol mich morgen am arbeitsplatz ab kann aber nur mal bei mir übern berg fahren



ok, bin dann so um 18uhr beim Borne, vielleicht kommt Michi auch mit. Am WE bin ich nicht da, müsster ohne mich fahren


----------



## daniel77 (26. Mai 2008)

@Jochen: Gerne auch RR morgen nach der Arbeit, evtl. flotte Runde nach HaMü und zurück??


----------



## bergsprint (27. Mai 2008)

ich muß jetzt schlafen.um 14 uhr schau ich mal rein um zu sehen mit welchen rad ich fahren muß

mfg jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (27. Mai 2008)

bergsprint schrieb:


> ich muß jetzt schlafen.um 14 uhr schau ich mal rein um zu sehen mit welchen rad ich fahren muß
> 
> mfg jochen



>> PN


----------



## Jehoover (27. Mai 2008)

Morgen Abend gegen 17-18 Uhr will ich eine Runde für ca. 1:30 bis 2 Std. drehen. Eine Runde zum Herkules evtl. wenn das Wetter passt (soll ja warm und leicht nass werden)
Wie immer schnelles langsames Tempo

Will wer mit?


----------



## daniel77 (28. Mai 2008)

Jehoover schrieb:


> Morgen Abend gegen 17-18 Uhr will ich eine Runde für ca. 1:30 bis 2 Std. drehen. Eine Runde zum Herkules evtl. wenn das Wetter passt (soll ja warm und leicht nass werden)
> Wie immer schnelles langsames Tempo
> 
> Will wer mit?



ich will heute abend locker mit dem Rennrad nach HaMü oder Melsungen fahren, wollte so um 18/18.30uhr los, kannst ja mitkommen.


----------



## [email protected] (28. Mai 2008)

Wie kommt man von Wilhelmshöhe am besten zum Bornemann? Bin da noch nicht mit dem Fahrrad gewesen.


----------



## [email protected] (28. Mai 2008)

@ daniel ich hätte lust mitzufahren. Ginge es vielleicht auch ein wenig früher?


----------



## Jehoover (28. Mai 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Wie kommt man von Wilhelmshöhe am besten zum Bornemann? Bin da noch nicht mit dem Fahrrad gewesen.



öhm am besten die friedrich ebert paralell zur willi allee und dann königstor abbiegen? oder die kölnische an der stadthalle lang und dann rechts weg..


----------



## daniel77 (28. Mai 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @ daniel ich hätte lust mitzufahren. Ginge es vielleicht auch ein wenig früher?



Sorry, zu spät gelesen, gerne aber ein andermal.


----------



## [email protected] (28. Mai 2008)

Joa kein problem.  Muss ma sehen ob ich das finde xD


----------



## bergsprint (28. Mai 2008)

hallo jungs
ihr müßt schon mal mit müsliessen anfangen-mein neuer renner hat die erste probefahrt bestanden
grüße jochen


----------



## daniel77 (28. Mai 2008)

bergsprint schrieb:


> hallo jungs
> ihr müßt schon mal mit müsliessen anfangen-mein neuer renner hat die erste probefahrt bestanden
> grüße jochen



Oh, da trink ich heut abend besser noch 1-3 Bier, is ja fast wie Müsli  
Los Fotos her!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschabo007 (29. Mai 2008)

bergsprint schrieb:


> hallo jungs
> ihr müßt schon mal mit müsliessen anfangen-mein neuer renner hat die erste probefahrt bestanden
> grüße jochen



Ich hab garkeinen Renner


----------



## daniel77 (29. Mai 2008)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Ich hab garkeinen Renner



.........noch nicht...........


----------



## tschabo007 (29. Mai 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> .........noch nicht...........



Pssssst


----------



## daniel77 (29. Mai 2008)

haste dich denn nu für willingen angemeldet? ich will ma die unterkunft buchen.


----------



## tschabo007 (29. Mai 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> haste dich denn nu für willingen angemeldet? ich will ma die unterkunft buchen.



Yep


----------



## Casey Riback (30. Mai 2008)

Hi. Willheut Abend nochmal ne lockere Runde drehen. Falls wer mit will kurz posten.


----------



## Jehoover (30. Mai 2008)

*meld*


----------



## bergsprint (31. Mai 2008)

na 
wo seid ihr denn?
werde samstag und sonntag rennradfahren-könnte mich aber auch zum biken überreden lassen,muß sich dann aber lohnen min 100 km

grüße jochen


----------



## Casey Riback (31. Mai 2008)

Wollte Sonntag mal endlich wieder ne lange Tour fahren, muss aber bei meinen Eltern vorbeischauen und kann deshalb erst gegen Nachmittag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (31. Mai 2008)

@casey
morgens übern umschwang - dann nach oberweser die serpetinen hoch - nach grebenstein - dann kannst du dich zuhause ausruhen wenn ich weiterfahre ?


----------



## Casey Riback (1. Juni 2008)

Geht leider nicht.Muss meinen Vater aus Kassel mitnehmen weil er doch nicht mehr selber fahren kann. Lass uns aber nächste Woche endlich mal wieder fahren. Ausser Mo. + Mi.müsste es bei mir gehen.


----------



## Casey Riback (1. Juni 2008)

Wenn das Wetter stabil bleibt wollen wir heute Abend ab ca. 16.00 h nochmal ne gemütliche Tour mit vielen Höhenmetern über Wilhelmshausen/Reinhardswald fahren. Treffpunkt am Fulleradweg Ortsausgang Wolfsanger. Bisher sind wir zu zweit.


----------



## Casey Riback (2. Juni 2008)

Kann heute Abend evtl doch ne kleine gemütliche Runde drehen. Falls jemand mitfahren will kurz melden


----------



## daniel77 (2. Juni 2008)

Yo, bin um 18Uhr bei mir zuhause abfahrfertig


----------



## daniel77 (4. Juni 2008)

Morgen 5.6.2008 Feierabendrunde; Abfahrt 19Uhr; Westerburgstraße; 2 Mitfahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hutsche (5. Juni 2008)

Ich will mal an den Marathon in Homberg am Sonntag erinnern. Ist noch jemand dabei?


----------



## daniel77 (5. Juni 2008)

hutsche schrieb:


> Ich will mal an den Marathon in Homberg am Sonntag erinnern. Ist noch jemand dabei?



Glaube Christian und Jochen fahren mit, ich fahre Willingen und dann Bilstein, mit Homberg wären das dann drei hintereinander, das ist mir zuviel.


----------



## [email protected] (5. Juni 2008)

hutsche schrieb:


> Ich will mal an den Marathon in Homberg am Sonntag erinnern. Ist noch jemand dabei?



Ich bin dabei


----------



## Casey Riback (5. Juni 2008)

Hi. Wollt ihr nicht schon um 18.00 heute starten. Dann würd ich mal etwas mitkommen


----------



## daniel77 (5. Juni 2008)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> Hi. Wollt ihr nicht schon um 18.00 heute starten. Dann würd ich mal etwas mitkommen



geht leider nicht, hab noch was im Büro zu tun und Axel ebenso. Warum nicht 19Uhr??


----------



## Casey Riback (5. Juni 2008)

Dann radel ich mal ein Stückchen mit


----------



## daniel77 (5. Juni 2008)

ok, bis gleich


----------



## Senatorin (5. Juni 2008)

hutsche schrieb:


> Ich will mal an den Marathon in Homberg am Sonntag erinnern. Ist noch jemand dabei?



Da bin ich auch dabei   Mein 1. Marathon, hab mich heute angemeldet


----------



## Jehoover (5. Juni 2008)

Also ab der zweiten Station Hessenschanze durfte ich schieben... Zweites Loch auf einer Tour. Unglaublich...
Nun bin ich zu Hause und Morgen fahr ich mit dem Auto zu Arbeit 
Grüße


----------



## daniel77 (6. Juni 2008)

Jehoover schrieb:


> Also ab der zweiten Station Hessenschanze durfte ich schieben... Zweites Loch auf einer Tour. Unglaublich...
> Nun bin ich zu Hause und Morgen fahr ich mit dem Auto zu Arbeit
> Grüße



shit happens.......hätteste noch auf uns gewartet, ich hätte noch einen Schlauch gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-Chris (6. Juni 2008)

Na Logo bin ich in Homberg. bis denne an alle die da sind !


----------



## Casey Riback (6. Juni 2008)

Hi. Will heut Abend wieder ne Runde drehen. So von 18- 21 h.


----------



## daniel77 (6. Juni 2008)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> Hi. Will heut Abend wieder ne Runde drehen. So von 18- 21 h.



Bin dabei! Kommst Du zu mir?


----------



## Casey Riback (6. Juni 2008)

So, dann also 18 h an der Orangerie,


----------



## bergsprint (7. Juni 2008)

heute kleine rennradrunde mit ein paar schippen sand im weg ? ruf mkich auf dem handy an.
natürlich fahre ich homberg -wie jedes jahr !!
leider nur die jugendlichenrunde da es dieses jahr keine  keine männerrunde gibt*g*

grüße jochen


----------



## Casey Riback (7. Juni 2008)

Hi. Will morgen ne Runde mit viel hoch fahren. Fulleweg bis Wilhemlshausen, hoch den Wald, dann runter an die Weser und wieder komplett hoch, evtl. paar kleine Trails bei Holzhausen/ Mariendorf mitnehmen und dann mal schauen wie zurück.


----------



## bergsprint (7. Juni 2008)

fahr doch in homberg ein bischen hoch


----------



## Casey Riback (7. Juni 2008)

Ne ne, hab heute geschraubt und will morgen mal probieren obs geholfen hat. Evtl. fahr ich mit Euch den Bilstein, ansonsten halt Zierenberg. Was gibts denn eigentlich sonst noch im Juli/ August?


----------



## bergsprint (7. Juni 2008)

schrauben hilft nicht ,trainiren hilft-haha.
es gibt genug events im sommer sind die meisten im osten.
allersheimer mtb cup am 7 .7(hochsollig).am 27.7 bischhausen?
und viele mehr .ich fahre ja auch obwohl ich 11 std am tag arbeite und das training schleifen lasse
-laschi!!studi lutscher !!fahr doch vor der eisdiele !
nächte woche kann ich abens nach 6 kurze runden drehen am liebsten renner-ich kann dir mein "winterrad"leihen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Casey Riback (7. Juni 2008)

das wäre natürlich vorzüglich, dann werd ich ja doch noch so´n Rennradheini


----------



## Casey Riback (7. Juni 2008)

Bischhausen und Solling hört sich gut an


----------



## bergsprint (7. Juni 2008)

am 13 .9 ist in sontra ein bikathlon 8runden a 5,5 km und 7mal schießen-ich muß erst mal die ganzen ausschreibungen suchen.
ich glaube ich baue mir mal ein singlespeed -da muß man nicht soviel schrauben,hält lange und macht richtig power


----------



## bergsprint (7. Juni 2008)

http://www.riegelhof-racing.de/race_calendar/
habe ich hier im forum gefunden


----------



## daniel77 (7. Juni 2008)

Wie siehts morgen vormittag mit `ner Runde aus??

Wäre so ab 10Uhr für 4 Stunden einsatzbereit.


----------



## Casey Riback (7. Juni 2008)

Heute, 16:16    #933  
Casey Riback 
Weizenbierfreund




Registriert seit: Jul 2006
Bikemarkt-Anzeigen


Fotos 


   AW: Tourentreff Raum Kassel 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi. Will morgen ne Runde mit viel hoch fahren. Fulleweg bis Wilhemlshausen, hoch den Wald, dann runter an die Weser und wieder komplett hoch, evtl. paar kleine Trails bei Holzhausen/ Mariendorf mitnehmen und dann mal schauen wie zurück.
__________________
Alter, der Igel wohnt jetzt hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (8. Juni 2008)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> Heute, 16:16    #933
> Casey Riback
> Weizenbierfreund
> 
> ...



????

Kann morgen nur so bis um 14Uhr, uf mich morgen vormittag mal an.


----------



## Casey Riback (9. Juni 2008)

Hi. Will morgen Abend wohl wieder ein Rümdchen drehen. Kann leider nur ca. 2 Stunden


----------



## daniel77 (9. Juni 2008)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> Hi. Will morgen Abend wohl wieder ein Rümdchen drehen. Kann leider nur ca. 2 Stunden



Fahre mit Michi morgen Rennrad, er kommt gegen 17/18Uhr nach Baunatal und holt mich von der Arbeit ab, kannst ja mitkommen, wir wollen locker über die Dörfer nach Melsungen und dann über R1 zurück.

@Jochen & Chris: Wie ist Homberg gelaufen? Jochen, wilste morgen auch mit RR fahren?


----------



## Casey Riback (9. Juni 2008)

Will bei gutem Wetter in den Wald. Brauch doch noch etwas Fahrtechnik für nächsten Monat


----------



## Cube-Chris (9. Juni 2008)

Hier die Ergebnisslisten von Homberg:

http://www.chipzeit.de/ergebnisse/2008060801.aspx

Die Ergebnisse waren von unserer Seite her zufriedenstellend.

MfG Chris

@Juri: Was macht das Hinterrad? Brauchst Du nen VDO 1.0+ ?


----------



## Casey Riback (9. Juni 2008)

Hi. Die Speichen waren nicht da. Werd probieren es morgen fertig zu machen. Grüsse Juri


----------



## Senatorin (9. Juni 2008)

Na Bitte in der Gesamtliste bin ich 124. geworden   Respekt!

Aber dafür 2 in der WHK  

Für den ersten Marathon find ich das guuuuuut


----------



## bergsprint (10. Juni 2008)

ich fahre mit dem titaner,dersollte schnell genug sein zum training-hab aber den rucksack dabei .wenn mich jemand um 6 beim bornie abholt wenn nicht können wir ja morgen da kann ich mich besser drauf einstellen.
@senatorin
schon ok -ist noch einige luft nach oben.bist du mal mit annett gefahren?
beim nächsten marathon wird die strecke etwas anspruchsvoller.ich wünsche dir weiterhin viel spass beim biken.

grüße jochen


----------



## daniel77 (10. Juni 2008)

bergsprint schrieb:


> ich fahre mit dem titaner,dersollte schnell genug sein zum training-hab aber den rucksack dabei .wenn mich jemand um 6 beim bornie abholt wenn nicht können wir ja morgen da kann ich mich besser drauf einstellen.




Wir fahren auch mitm Bike heute; wir holen Dich (Stefan, Juri und ich) dann um 18Uhr beim Borne ab; wann musste denn arbeiten?

@Senatorin:  als schnelle Frau kann man auf den lokalen Marathons gut was reißen


----------



## Casey Riback (10. Juni 2008)

Hi. Kann leider nicht mit. Hab Dir doch gestern erzählt das ich mir ins Zeigefingergelenk getackert hab. Konnte es heut morgen nicht mehr krumm machen. Hat sich irgendwas entzündet. Ich erfahre morgen früh wie´s weitergeht. Euch viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (10. Juni 2008)

Na dann gute Besserung, wenns nicht besser wird, ich hab `ne Papierschneidemaschine zuhause


----------



## Senatorin (10. Juni 2008)

Naja als Frau bestimmt Daniel, aber an den Zeiten, und der Kondition muss noch ganz viel geschraubt werden  

20% Steigung sind nicht mein Terrain  

Bin mal gespannt wie Bischhausen ist, dass ist denke ich der nächste den ich in Angriff nehme, weil Bilstein ist mir einfach irgendwie zu extrem


----------



## tschabo007 (10. Juni 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Wir fahren auch mitm Bike heute; wir holen Dich (Stefan, Juri und ich) dann um 18Uhr beim Borne ab; wann musste denn arbeiten?
> 
> @Senatorin:  als schnelle Frau kann man auf den lokalen Marathons gut was reißen



Fahrt ihr auf meinen Berg???
Dann holt mich bitte ab.
Hab doch Zeit und wäre um 18.15 Startklar


----------



## Casey Riback (12. Juni 2008)

Hi. der Finger ist wieder weitgehend fit. Will heut Abend evtl. ne Runde drehen. weiss aber erst gegen Spätnachmittag was genaues


----------



## daniel77 (12. Juni 2008)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> Hi. der Finger ist wieder weitgehend fit. Will heut Abend evtl. ne Runde drehen. weiss aber erst gegen Spätnachmittag was genaues



Wenns geht dann aber erst recht spät und so für ca. 1,5 Stunden; meld mich nochmal telefonisch bei Dir.


----------



## Casey Riback (12. Juni 2008)

alles klärchen


----------



## tschabo007 (12. Juni 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Wenns geht dann aber erst recht spät und so für ca. 1,5 Stunden; meld mich nochmal telefonisch bei Dir.



Wenn ihr nach 20 Uhr fahr komme ich auch mit


----------



## daniel77 (12. Juni 2008)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr nach 20 Uhr fahr komme ich auch mit



yo, sach bescheid.

Wann wollen wir denn morgen nach Willingen? Ich könnte schon vormittags, hab mir freigenommen.


----------



## tschabo007 (12. Juni 2008)

Vormittach klappt nicht. 
Da bin ich noch beschäftigt.
Denke so gegen16 Uhr konnen wir lose.
Hab dir ne mail geschickt....
Kick ma an wa.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (15. Juni 2008)

So ich (wir) sind wieder aus Willingen zurück, war ein super Marathon mit einer konditionell anspruchsvollen aber fahrtechnisch anspruchslosen Strecke; Michi und ich sind gemeinsam, OHNE Defekt, Sturz, etc. die mittlere Strecke mit 94km und 2700hm gefahren, es hat konditionell bei uns auf den Punkt gepasst und sind gemeinsam durchs Ziel gefahren  

Rausgekommen ist:
Platzierung AK 50. / 51.  
Zeit 5h 03min 29sek 
Platzierung Overall 71. / 72.


----------



## Jehoover (15. Juni 2008)

das klingt nach rezpekt 
wie wars im team? was gabs da besonderes für den glücklichen gewinner?

grüße


----------



## Jehoover (17. Juni 2008)

gut keine Antwort ist auch eine...

wie sieht es heute mit biken aus?
will spätestens um 18 uhr los für ca. 2 Std.
zum Anpfiff MUSS ich wieder daheim sein


----------



## bergsprint (17. Juni 2008)

gut jungs
dann könnt ihr ja auch beim bilstein die langdistanz fahren
nimmt mich jemand mit ?
@chris passt der bremssatteladapter ?
 grüße jochen


----------



## tschabo007 (17. Juni 2008)

bergsprint schrieb:


> gut jungs
> dann könnt ihr ja auch beim bilstein die langdistanz fahren
> nimmt mich jemand mit ?
> @chris passt der bremssatteladapter ?
> grüße jochen



Danke Trainer
Ja eigentlich wollen wir schon 2mal Dohrenbach.


----------



## tschabo007 (17. Juni 2008)

Jehoover schrieb:


> das klingt nach rezpekt
> wie wars im team? was gabs da besonderes für den glücklichen gewinner?
> 
> grüße



Wir waren zur Siegerehrung gar nicht da. Ham ohnehin nix gewonnen. 
Angeblich haben wir noch ein 5 Liter Fass Warsteiner gewonnen. 
Aber wer Trinkt schon von uns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (17. Juni 2008)

habt ihr auch recht -da ist der kilometer billiger
habe mich gerade am arm verletzt- wird aber hoffentlich bis samstag gehen.wenn nicht muß ich halt die kinderstrecke fahren weil für münchen muß alles gut sein


----------



## Jehoover (17. Juni 2008)

Servus
Bei unserem Ausflug inkl. zweier Platten habe ich mir zwei Dellen in die Felge gefahren. Keine Ahnung wie aber es eiert... Ich habe einen Seitenschlag mit  ca. 1mm und einen kleineren. Höhe kann ich nicht prüfen, da ich keinen Zentrierständer habe...

Wann sollte man zentrieren lassen? Das Rad eiert ganz gut beim fahren und deswegen etwas Bedenken...
Und wo soll bzw. kann ich zentrieren lassen und was kostet der Spaß? Es sind Mavic Crossland Systemlaufräder...

Grüße und Danke euch


----------



## Cube-Chris (18. Juni 2008)

bergsprint schrieb:


> gut jungs
> dann könnt ihr ja auch beim bilstein die langdistanz fahren
> nimmt mich jemand mit ?
> @chris passt der bremssatteladapter ?
> grüße jochen



@Jochen
Nein der passt nicht. Ist für den Sattel mit dem kurzen unteren Arm, meiner ist lang. Hat sich aber schon erledigt, kriege ne Federgabel mit passender Aufnahme.
Wenn das mit meinem Hals nicht schlimmer wird kann ich Dich mitnehmen.


----------



## bergsprint (18. Juni 2008)

@jehoover
ist bestimmt schlimmer mavic hat eine offizielle toleranz von 11/10tel
ruf mal an und komm dann freitag zu mir wenns nichts dolles ist mache ich es dir gleich.


----------



## daniel77 (19. Juni 2008)

So Männers, am WE ist Bilstein-Marathon, wer kommt denn außer den üblichen Verdächtigen noch mit? Juri??

Ich wäre heute abend so ab 18.30/19Uhr für eine lockere Runde zu begeistern, wie siehts aus??


----------



## Jehoover (19. Juni 2008)

so
ich will 18:15 los, damit ich 20:15 wieder daheim bin... bin unter 01627673226 aber erreichbar...

bis dann


----------



## daniel77 (19. Juni 2008)

Jehoover schrieb:


> so
> ich will 18:15 los, damit ich 20:15 wieder daheim bin... bin unter 01627673226 aber erreichbar...
> 
> bis dann



mir is leider was dazwischen gekommen, bin vom Büro aus eine RR-Runde gefahren.


----------



## bergsprint (21. Juni 2008)

hallo jungs 
ihr habt was verpasst.zähflüssige schotterpisten rutschige trails.30cm tiefe schlammlöcher in der 2 runde.schaltungen die nicht mehr schalten konnten ,umwerfer-war auch am fahrrad montiert funktionierte auch mit hackentritt.war schon gut. 30min langsamer als letztes mal aber doch 3 geworden
schaut doch mal hier unter abteilungen radsport 3 wälder rundfahrt wenns wetter gut ist fahre ich mit
grüße jochen
http://www.ksvauedamm.de/


----------



## Jehoover (21. Juni 2008)

Servus
Ich werde gegen 7:30 starten für die 112 KM
Hier der Detaillink: http://www.sporton.de/CMS/users/templates/subwebs/template.asp?subwebid=795&id=2672


----------



## tschabo007 (22. Juni 2008)

bergsprint schrieb:


> hallo jungs
> ihr habt was verpasst.zähflüssige schotterpisten rutschige trails.30cm tiefe schlammlöcher in der 2 runde.schaltungen die nicht mehr schalten konnten ,umwerfer-war auch am fahrrad montiert funktionierte auch mit hackentritt.war schon gut. 30min langsamer als letztes mal aber doch 3 geworden
> schaut doch mal hier unter abteilungen radsport 3 wälder rundfahrt wenns wetter gut ist fahre ich mit
> grüße jochen
> http://www.ksvauedamm.de/



Gut TRAINER 
Wollte nur sagen an mir Lag es nicht das ich nicht da war
Duckundweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (23. Juni 2008)

hallo
es gibt wohl wieder einen startplatz beim 24 h rennen in münchen,genaues erfahre ich morgen-es sollen nur hobbyfahrer sein die einfach nur durchkommen wollen!

grüße jochen


----------



## daniel77 (24. Juni 2008)

Heute gegen 18.30Uhr Feierabendrunde, kommt wer mit??


----------



## Blauergauner (24. Juni 2008)

Hi,

wir wollen am 12./13. Juli mit einigen Leuten mit dem MTB von Detmold nach Kassel fahren. Kann uns jemand eine gute Unterkunft mit Radunterstellmöglichkeit nennen?

Danke und Gruß
Christian


----------



## daniel77 (24. Juni 2008)

Blauergauner schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wir wollen am 12./13. Juli mit einigen Leuten mit dem MTB von Detmold nach Kassel fahren. Kann uns jemand eine gute Unterkunft mit Radunterstellmöglichkeit nennen?
> 
> ...




Die Kasseler Jugenherberge liegt zentral und sehr verkehrsgünstig im Kasseler vorderen Westen, da gibts bestimmt auch was zum unterstellen für die Bikes. Vom vorderen Westen ist es auch nur ca. 15min mit dem Bike bis auf die Trails im Habichtswald


----------



## bergsprint (30. Juni 2008)

hi bin wieder einsatzfähig.habe frühschicht also kann ich abends

grüße jochen


----------



## daniel77 (30. Juni 2008)

bergsprint schrieb:


> hi bin wieder einsatzfähig.habe frühschicht also kann ich abends
> 
> grüße jochen



wie is München gelaufen? 
Würde morgen eine Runde so ab 18.30Uhr vorschlagen.


----------



## daniel77 (30. Juni 2008)

wie siehts hiermit aus?

http://www.mtb-sharkattack.net/Trophy.html

is am 12.7.08


----------



## bergsprint (30. Juni 2008)

falls es geht hole ich dich ab.
in münchen sind wir wieder 9 der rentner geworden.für nächstes jahr brauchen wir ein neues teammitglied da sich helge verabschiedet -er hat zum 2 mal abgebrochenund keine lust mehr.

http://www3.your-sports.com/details/index.php?page=4&eventid=577&lang=de

grüße jochen


----------



## daniel77 (1. Juli 2008)

bergsprint schrieb:


> falls es geht hole ich dich ab.
> i



Pack ich heute leider nicht, evtl morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Casey Riback (2. Juli 2008)

Hi. Bin jetzt seit zweieinhalb Tagen wach und es trennen nur noch wenige Stunden vom Semesterende. Fahrrad ich komme!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bergsprint (2. Juli 2008)

@casey
du hast doch noch ne rechnung im hochsollig zu begleichen *g*


----------



## hutsche (3. Juli 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> wie siehts hiermit aus?
> 
> http://www.mtb-sharkattack.net/Trophy.html
> 
> is am 12.7.08



Bin schon gemeldet. Dank des angewendeten Preisgeldschemas gibt es auf der Langstrecke bis Platz 15? Geld. Außerdem will ich meine Vorjahresplatzierung wiederholen.


----------



## Casey Riback (5. Juli 2008)

bergsprint schrieb:


> @casey
> du hast doch noch ne rechnung im hochsollig zu begleichen *g*



stimmt


----------



## bergsprint (5. Juli 2008)

rennrad fahren ?
reinhardswald rundfahrt langdistanz ein paar hügel sind schon dabei.
falls ihr lust habt kommt so früh das wir um 8 mit einer schnelleren gruppe fahren können.
http://www.zweirad-kassel.de/tour.htm

grüße jochen


----------



## Casey Riback (6. Juli 2008)

Hi. Sorry Jochen, eben erst gelesen. Wollte eigentlich in Niedenstein fahren. Fährt irgendwer Mtb heute? Christian?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-Chris (6. Juli 2008)

Sorry Juri habs voll verpeilt heute. Haste morgen früh Bock zu fahren ?


----------



## daniel77 (7. Juli 2008)

So Jungens, bin wieder verfügbar, wie siehts aus mit Feierabendrunden?
Könnte so ab 18.00Uhr


----------



## tschabo007 (8. Juli 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> So Jungens, bin wieder verfügbar, wie siehts aus mit Feierabendrunden?
> Könnte so ab 18.00Uhr



Ich komme mit.
Wasn fürn Rad???
Kussi


----------



## daniel77 (8. Juli 2008)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Ich komme mit.
> Wasn fürn Rad???
> Kussi



RR = RegenRad 

is ja auch TdF  






Kommst zu mir oder ich zu dir??


----------



## tschabo007 (8. Juli 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> RR = RegenRad
> 
> is ja auch TdF
> 
> ...



Sach ma iss das ne Gendopingspritze für die Muskeln, oder eine die meine schmerzgene ausschaltet?
Bin zur teit etwas wählerisch, will ja nicht erwischt werden

Sagen wir 18.15Uhr Bei mir.


----------



## daniel77 (8. Juli 2008)

Was du willst wir nehmen einfach den hier mit 



ich weiß eigentlich sollte es ja sowas für dich sein



oder noch schneller


----------



## Casey Riback (8. Juli 2008)

Jawoll, pack den Jetta aus


----------



## tschabo007 (8. Juli 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Was du willst wir nehmen einfach den hier mit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei mir fährt heute der d hount mit alta, der macht schnell.
schneller als g60


----------



## Casey Riback (9. Juli 2008)

Hi. Will heut jemand radeln? Will später ein Ründchen drehen, im Wald, ohne Trails wegen Wetter, aber mit bergauf. 

@Micheläl: Meld dich mal falls Du noch Hörnchen brauchst, hab Sie wiedergefunden


----------



## daniel77 (9. Juli 2008)

Heute passt bei mir nicht. 

Wie siehts denn am Sonntag mit einer langen Tour mit einer größeren Gruppe aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Casey Riback (9. Juli 2008)

Da wäre ich wohl dabei falls ich keine Rhönrunde starte


----------



## daniel77 (9. Juli 2008)

Ich fahre morgen mit Michi eine Runde RR so gegen 17.00/17.30Uhr, kommt noch wer mit?? Hügelige Runde von KS nach Baunatal und dann über die Käffer nach Melsungen, von dort locker den R1 zurück.


----------



## daniel77 (11. Juli 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn am Sonntag mit einer langen Tour mit einer größeren Gruppe aus?



Michi und Christian sind schon mal mit dabei, Abfahrt würde ich vorschlagen so gegen 13Uhr (Juri und Stefan freundliche Abfahrtszeit ), wohin ist noch abzusprechen, würde Richtung Edersee vorschlagen??
Wetter soll ja recht gut werden, also Jungs wer kommt noch mit, ich dachte so an min. sechs bis sieben Leute??


----------



## 101 (11. Juli 2008)

ich dachte ihr fahrt morgen in saalhausen den votec-marathon


----------



## bergsprint (12. Juli 2008)

eventuell werde ich mich durchringen und fahre mal mit,früher wäre allerdings besser.bin aber schwächlich und kann nur lutschen.


----------



## daniel77 (12. Juli 2008)

Abfahrt morgen den 13.7.2008 umd 14uhr in der Westerburgstr. in KS; bisher ca. 5 Mitfahrer

Tour geht in Richtung Edersee, alles weitere nach Lust und Laune, Kaffee/Kuchengeld nicht vergessen


----------



## tschabo007 (12. Juli 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Abfahrt morgen den 13.7.2008 umd 14uhr in der Westerburgstr. in KS; bisher ca. 5 Mitfahrer
> 
> Tour geht in Richtung Edersee, alles weitere nach Lust und Laune, Kaffee/Kuchengeld nicht vergessen



Ähh 
Scheiß Kaffeefahrten
Hänge mich dann auch hinten dran, komme ja direkt vonna arbeit.

@Juri Wenn Du dich morgen mittraust kannst sie ja mitbringen.


----------



## Casey Riback (12. Juli 2008)

Alles klar. Muss aber mal sehn ob ich die 58 Gramm Mehrgewicht bis zum Daniel mitschleppen kann. Hab doch immer so wenig Platz in den Taschen


----------



## daniel77 (13. Juli 2008)

wieder zurück, nette 85km mit Kuchenpause 
Juri, Mathias, wo wart ihr denn aufeinmal  wir haben gewartet und sind auch nochmal zurückgefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Casey Riback (14. Juli 2008)

Dann seid Ihr scheinbar woanders unterwegs gewesen und zurückgefahren. Ich jedenfalls hatte noch oben im Wald nen Platten und hab nach acht Minuten schieben unten am Waldrand den Matthias als einziegen Umkehrer getroffen, mit dem Ich dann noch den Schlauch geflickt hab. Hat mich etwas enttäuscht muss ich ehrlicherweise sagen..


----------



## daniel77 (14. Juli 2008)

wir haben ca. 10min nach der Unterführung gewartet, dann bin ich zurückgefahren, da wir um die Ecke standen und keine Einsicht hatten, ich bin bis über die Kuppe zurückgefahren und dann davon ausgegangen das ihr falsch gefahren seid (vor der AB abgebogen), hattest du kein Handy dabei, wir ham mehrfach angerufen.....
Lautb stefan wart ihr am Waldrand noch hinetr ihm? Warum ist Mathias nicht dem Rest der Gruppe nachgefahren und hat Bescheid gesagt? Ist doch klar das man immer am Abzweig wartet


----------



## daniel77 (15. Juli 2008)

Morgen 16.07.2008; 17.30Uhr Feierabendrunde durch die Söhre, ca. 2,5-3h, wir sind bisher zu dritt.


----------



## Jehoover (15. Juli 2008)

Ehm ich war hinter euch bis die größere Gruppe mit Kinderwagen kam... (kurz vor der Unterführung) Dann hab ich nach Juri geschaut und hab nach euch gebrüllt... keiner hat reagiert und da Juri nicht kam, bin ich zurück... Der Weg war nicht gerade geteert und Juris Abfahrtskünste sind ja hinlänglich bekannt 
Ist passiert und ich fand es auch etwas schade, denn es hätte ja beiden (Juri und mir) etwas passiert sein können... Sollte man in Zukunft evtl. besser abklären (Handynummern austauschen usw.)
Bis zum nächsten mal

Grüße

EDIT:


daniel77 schrieb:


> wir haben ca. 10min nach der Unterführung gewartet, dann bin ich zurückgefahren, ...


 Ich hoffe ihr habt 10 Min. bei der Unterführung gewartet, denn 10 Min. nach der Unterführung wäre doch etwas große Distanz... Denn wir haben ca. 5 Min. vor der Unterführung am Wald gesessen.


----------



## daniel77 (15. Juli 2008)

Dann sollte man das Handy auch dabei haben  angerufen haben wir ja mehrfach bei Juri.

Wir haben nach der Unterführung gewartet (ca. 50m), den Berg hoch, da das Tempo dann langsamer ist schaut man dann nach der Gruppe, in der Abfahrt will sich eben keiner ständig umdrehen); zurückgefahren bin ich dann nach 10min. warten bis zum Wasserhäuschen; dein Brüllen kann bei einer 40km/h Abfahrt über Schotter keiner hören, warum bist du nicht nachgefahen bis wir reagiert haben, es war bestimmt nicht unsere Absicht dich zu überhören. Naja egal das nächste mal wird die Strecke vorher abgesprochen, dann weiß jeder wos langgeht.


----------



## daniel77 (16. Juli 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Morgen 16.07.2008; 17.30Uhr Feierabendrunde durch die Söhre, ca. 2,5-3h, wir sind bisher zu dritt.



is mir zu nass heute, da bleib ich doch lieber am Schreibtisch und arbeite ein bisschen vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-Chris (16. Juli 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> is mir zu nass heute, da bleib ich doch lieber am Schreibtisch und arbeite ein bisschen vor



iss recht so !!
Ma Schaun vielleicht klappets ja Morgen Nachmittag!
Meld Dich dann mal wenn Du kannst.

MfG Chris


----------



## daniel77 (16. Juli 2008)

Joa, muß mal gucken, bin morgen in Fulda und komme warscheinlich eher spätnachmittags zurück, ich melde mich mal im Laufe des Tages via phone.


----------



## hutsche (18. Juli 2008)

Hat jemand Lust auf eine lange Runde RR am Sonntag? Ca. 140km, 2000Hm über den Eisenberg bei Bad Hersfeld und Knüllköpfchen. Start wäre mir am liebsten um die Mittagszeit.


----------



## bergsprint (18. Juli 2008)

@hutsche
 komme mit falls es nicht regnet.wäre 11 uhr auestadion ok ?

grüße jochen


----------



## bergsprint (18. Juli 2008)

morgen möchte ich auch rennrad fahren .wenn jemand lust hat bitte melden


----------



## hutsche (19. Juli 2008)

Also dann 11 Uhr. Treffpunkt mein Vorschlag Damaschkebrücke, da kann man sich nicht verpassen. Morgen soll es vereinzelt Schauer geben, aber keinen Dauerregen.


----------



## bergsprint (19. Juli 2008)

ok hutsche
ich stell mir den wecker 

es wäre schön noch mehr begleiter zu haben -im wald ist es eh zu dreckig.
schon für bischhausen angemeldet ?

grüße jochen


----------



## daniel77 (19. Juli 2008)

Hab morgen leider nicht solange Zeit, werde mit Stefan und Christian eine Runde MTB durch die Söhre fahren, Abfahrt so gegen 12.30Uhr wäre mein Vorschlag.

Mein Renner muß außerdem noch etwas gewartet werden, mit dem knackendem Antrieb fahre ich keinen Meter mehr 

Anmeldung für Bischhausen wird heute gemacht


----------



## peakrider (19. Juli 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Hab morgen leider nicht solange Zeit, werde mit Stefan und Christian eine Runde MTB durch die Söhre fahren, Abfahrt so gegen 12.30Uhr wäre mein Vorschlag.
> 
> Mein Renner muß außerdem noch etwas gewartet werden, mit dem knackendem Antrieb fahre ich keinen Meter mehr
> 
> Anmeldung für Bischhausen wird heute gemacht



Ja, hallo.

Nicht mit Michi unterwegs?
Hab Christian gerade eine Mail geschickt wegen Sonntag.
Führ mich wäre 12.30 Uhr auch gu


----------



## daniel77 (19. Juli 2008)

Hab dich leider um 5min verpasst, sonst hätten wir zusammen eine Runde drehen können. Bin dafür mal wieder so richtig nass geworden 

Bin im Moment die ganze Zeit in Baunatal (zwei Kanadier sind noch da), würde also morgen so gegen 12uhr nach KS kommen; bin aufm Handy zu erreichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (22. Juli 2008)

Will heute abend so gegen 18Uhr eine Runde biken, kommt wer mit?
Michi kann ja nicht er geht ja sowas machen


----------



## Casey Riback (22. Juli 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Will heute abend so gegen 18Uhr eine Runde biken, kommt wer mit?
> Michi kann ja nicht er geht ja sowas machen




Hah wie geil, Hat er sich schon ein Röckchen besorgt


----------



## daniel77 (22. Juli 2008)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> Hah wie geil, Hat er sich schon ein Röckchen besorgt



k.A. frag ihn doch mal 
Wie siehts aus kommste mit nachher?


----------



## Cube-Chris (22. Juli 2008)

Nehmt ihr mich auch mit ?


----------



## daniel77 (22. Juli 2008)

Hier die Pics von der Schlammtour am 20.7.2008:
















Morgen 23.7.08 fahre ich mit Michi eine Runde so um 15.30Uhr ab KS, ca. 60-70km, sonst noch wer??


----------



## daniel77 (25. Juli 2008)

Heute 18Uhr , kleine Marathonvorbelastungsrunde, ca. 50-60km, gemäßigtes Tempo, bisher 3 Mitfahrer. Abfahrt Westerburgstraße


----------



## Casey Riback (26. Juli 2008)

Matthias und ich fahren morgen Nachmittag ne Tour von Kassel aus durch den Reinhardswald und zurück. Falls es Marathondaheimgebliebene gibt die viele Höhenmeter machen wollen, einfach posten.


----------



## Jehoover (27. Juli 2008)

Ma*T*hias und nicht Ma*TT*hias
Danke


----------



## daniel77 (28. Juli 2008)

Morgen 29.7.2008 RR-Runde, ca. 80-100km, Michi holt mich in Baunatal um 17Uhr von der Arbeit ab. Wir fahren dann relativ flach über die Dörfer nach Melsungen (hier Eispause) und dann R1 zurück.

Bischhausen lief für uns alle super, Chris > 4. AK; Michi 1. AK; Ich 2. AK !!


@Chris: lad mal die Pics von unserem Chaos-Zieleinlauf hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-Chris (28. Juli 2008)

Hier schon mal nen paar Bilder Vom Zieleinlauf!!


----------



## Cube-Chris (28. Juli 2008)

So und noch ein paar.


----------



## Cube-Chris (28. Juli 2008)

Und Hier der Rest vom Chaos Zieleinlauf!!!!


----------



## tschabo007 (28. Juli 2008)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Und Hier der Rest vom Chaos Zieleinlauf!!!!



Coole Schuhe hab ich auch....


----------



## daniel77 (28. Juli 2008)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Coole Schuhe hab ich auch....



endlich sieht man mal die Carbon-Sohlen. 

Man sieht übrigends genau den Moment wo ich dir ans Hinterrad fahre


----------



## Cube-Chris (29. Juli 2008)

Ich bin ja Froh das ich überhaupt was auf dem Bild hab bei der Aktion.
Hab dann irgendwann nur noch draufgehalten ohne hinzugucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (29. Juli 2008)

Wie siehts am WE mit dem Marathon in Nordenau aus? Ist am Samstag 2.8.08 und fängt erst um 15Uhr an , d.h. ausschlafen (wenn man kann ), gemütlich frühstücken, hingurken und Marathon fahren.

> http://www.skiclub-nordenau.de/index1.htm


----------



## daniel77 (29. Juli 2008)

als Alternative noch mal was für schmale Reifen übernächstes WE

> http://www.rsc-niedenstein.de/

Tour de Niedenstein RTF


----------



## Cube-Chris (1. August 2008)

Meine Favoriten:










so jetzt weiß ich endlich auch wie man große Bilder reinstellt.


----------



## Cube-Chris (3. August 2008)

Hab hier was interessantes für September gefunden.
http://runandbike4help.de/index.php?page=run-and-bike-2008
Die machen dieses Jahr sogar nen Marathon, wofür man sich allerdings voranmelden *muss*.
Wer kommt mit ?

MfG Chris


----------



## daniel77 (3. August 2008)

Marathon Nordenau am 2.August 2008


----------



## daniel77 (4. August 2008)

lockere Feierabendrunde über hohes Gras-Firnsbachtal; ca.40-50km; heute um ca.18Uhr; Mitfahrer??


----------



## tschabo007 (6. August 2008)

So Leutz 
Am Sonntag Streckenabfahrung von Zierenberg.
Denke wir machen einen lockeren ausflug nach Zierenberg fahren die Runde mit den Jungs ab. Dann schauen wir mal wozu wir noch lust ham.
Müssten um 10Uhr dort sein,was bedeutet wir treffen uns um 9Uhr bei mich.
Ach ja gefahren wird die 53er Runde. Das würde sogar meine OMMa noch schaffen.
Gruss michael


----------



## tschabo007 (6. August 2008)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Hab hier was interessantes für September gefunden.
> http://runandbike4help.de/index.php?page=run-and-bike-2008
> Die machen dieses Jahr sogar nen Marathon, wofür man sich allerdings voranmelden *muss*.
> Wer kommt mit ?
> ...



Das hört sich doch gut an und ist quasi umme Ecke
Ich komme mit kussi


----------



## daniel77 (6. August 2008)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> So Leutz
> Am Sonntag Streckenabfahrung von Zierenberg.
> Denke wir machen einen lockeren ausflug nach Zierenberg fahren die Runde mit den Jungs ab. Dann schauen wir mal wozu wir noch lust ham.
> Müssten um 10Uhr dort sein,was bedeutet wir treffen uns um 9Uhr bei mich.
> ...



^^Da bin ich doch dabei 

Hol mich heute so gegen 16.30Uhr mitm Renner im Büro ab.


----------



## Cube-Chris (7. August 2008)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch gut an und ist quasi umme Ecke
> Ich komme mit kussi



Na dann kann ich mich ja anmelden. Hab gerade versucht Dich zu erreichen, da ich Deine PN gerade erst gelesen hab, war aber keiner zu Hause. Ich muss wieder Arbeiten, könnten aber mal morgens bzw. vormittags ne Runde drehen, wenn Du Zeit hast. Sonntag bin ich dabei 9.00 Uhr bei Dir.

MfG Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jehoover (8. August 2008)

Servus
Bei trockenem Wetter werde ich die Runde am So. mitdrehen.
Treffen um 10 Uhr in Zierenberg am Marktplatz oben wo sich So. regelmäßig die Biker treffen?
Will ohne großes Sauerstoffdefizit da rüber kommen und deswegen werde ich wohl allein da rüber fahren  Mit euch platzt mir erfahrungsgemäß der Hals aufwärts... Und dann die 50er Runde plus 1200 Hm heißt für mich locker nach Zierenberg kommen um die 50iger durchzuhalten...

Grüße


----------



## tschabo007 (9. August 2008)

Jehoover schrieb:


> Servus
> Bei trockenem Wetter werde ich die Runde am So. mitdrehen.
> Treffen um 10 Uhr in Zierenberg am Marktplatz oben wo sich So. regelmäßig die Biker treffen?
> Will ohne großes Sauerstoffdefizit da rüber kommen und deswegen werde ich wohl allein da rüber fahren  Mit euch platzt mir erfahrungsgemäß der Hals aufwärts... Und dann die 50er Runde plus 1200 Hm heißt für mich locker nach Zierenberg kommen um die 50iger durchzuhalten...
> ...



Brauchst dich nicht zu sorgen
In einer stunde fährt man sehr gemütlich nach Zierenberg.
Da könnte man noch eine extra Runde einbauen
Machen wir wohl nicht, ausserdem wird eine Streckenerkundungsfahrt und kein Rennen. auch nicht dahin.


----------



## Casey Riback (9. August 2008)

LU lu lu, ich mag Äpfel mehr als Du


----------



## daniel77 (9. August 2008)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> LU lu lu, ich mag Äpfel mehr als Du



kann mir schon denken welche Äpfel du meinst.......... 

Wie siehts aus kommste morgen auch mit oder musste besagte Äpfel aus dem Stall kratzen?


----------



## Jehoover (10. August 2008)

es ist nass und ich hab verpennt...
euch trotzdem viel Spaß


----------



## Casey Riback (10. August 2008)

war zu nass. hab mich dafür mit autocad weitergebildet


----------



## Cube-Chris (11. August 2008)

So hab mich gerade für die 63 Km angemeldet. 
Hier der Link für Göttingen am 07.09 :
http://runandbike4help.de/meldung/anmeldung.php
Und der Link für die Bezahlung:
http://runandbike4help.de/index.php?page=startgelder

MfG Chris


----------



## daniel77 (11. August 2008)

Wie siehts denn morgen oder übermorgen mit einer Feierarbendrunde aus?? RR oder MTB is mir egal.


----------



## tschabo007 (11. August 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn morgen oder übermorgen mit einer Feierarbendrunde aus?? RR oder MTB is mir egal.



Hallo Schatzi 
Könnte dich wohl im Büro abholen.
Denke wenn das wetter passt fahn mer RR.
Oder Downhill halt, hab da jetzt was adäquates.
Gibts in Kassel eigentlich nen Sommerlift???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (11. August 2008)

Super, dann kannste mich ja morgen dann im Büro abholen, so gegen 17Uhr. Ob MTB oder RR würde ich morgen dann spontan entscheiden, bzw. morgen früh mit welchem Bike ich dann ins Büro fahre 
Denke mal wird RR wegen Wetter.

Willste nachher mit `ne kurze Runde RR fahren, hab gleich noch einen Termin, geht so bis 18Uhr??

Downhill, da kannste ja mal den Juri fragen.


----------



## daniel77 (15. August 2008)

Ich will heute nachmittag meine neuen Bremsen einbremsen , will jemand mitkommen auf eine kleine Söhrerunde, ca. 50-60km, 2-3 st., Abfahrt so gegen 14.30Uhr ???


----------



## tschabo007 (15. August 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Ich will heute nachmittag meine neuen Bremsen einbremsen , will jemand mitkommen auf eine kleine Söhrerunde, ca. 50-60km, 2-3 st., Abfahrt so gegen 14.30Uhr ???



Leider Keine Zeit.
Aber pass auf das die Sid nich abbricht


----------



## daniel77 (18. August 2008)

Hier ein Bericht vom Zierenberg-Marathon in der Hessenschau bei HR3:
http://www.hr-online.de/website/fer...&jm=5&mediakey=fs/hessenschau/20080817_fahrad


----------



## tschabo007 (19. August 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Hier ein Bericht vom Zierenberg-Marathon in der Hessenschau bei HR3:
> http://www.hr-online.de/website/fer...&jm=5&mediakey=fs/hessenschau/20080817_fahrad



Netter Bericht
Glaube ich war hinterm Hans, am Start.
Nette Großaufnahme. Jetzt wissen wir endlich warum du so schnell bist.

Ach ja will irgentwer mal Radfahren.
Kann heute Abend, ab 16.30Uhr und morgen früh zwischen 8.30-12.45Uhr.
Mitfahrer willkommen. Ob RR oder MTB is egal.
Dachte so an 60-70km und ein bischen hoch.....
Solong michael


----------



## daniel77 (19. August 2008)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Ach ja will irgentwer mal Radfahren.
> Kann heute Abend, ab 16.30Uhr und morgen früh zwischen 8.30-12.45Uhr.
> Mitfahrer willkommen. Ob RR oder MTB is egal.
> Dachte so an 60-70km und ein bischen hoch.....
> Solong michael



Bin mitm MTB im Büro, hol mich doch um 17Uhr hier ab, wir können dann von hier aus Richtung Niedenstein, Dörnberg fahren.
Alternativ können wir uns auch oben an der A44 am Parkplatz Baunsberg treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hutsche (21. August 2008)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Netter Bericht
> Glaube ich war hinterm Hans, am Start.
> Nette Großaufnahme. Jetzt wissen wir endlich warum du so schnell bist.



Ich stand halt eingeklickt da, wo das Banner als erstes entfernt wurde und dann bin ich gleich in den Windschatten des Kamerawagens. Ansonsten bin ja eher kamerascheu


----------



## daniel77 (21. August 2008)

Wie siehts denn am kommenden WE aus? Das Wetter soll Sonntag den 24.8. ja ganz gut werden, ich hätte mal wieder Lust auf eine lange Tour mit großer Gruppe, gerne auch mitm RR.


----------



## daniel77 (24. August 2008)

Christian und ich waren heute in den Langenbergen um Baunatal/Niedenstein unterwegs, nette Trails haben wir auch gefunden 


Will morgen abend jemand biken? Fahre eine Runde so gegen 17.30/18.00Uhr


----------



## tschabo007 (25. August 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Christian und ich waren heute in den Langenbergen um Baunatal/Niedenstein unterwegs, nette Trails haben wir auch gefunden
> 
> 
> Will morgen abend jemand biken? Fahre eine Runde so gegen 17.30/18.00Uhr



tretentretentreten würde ich mal gern
Hab soger ein bischen Zeit....
Holste mich ab um 18.00Uhr?


----------



## daniel77 (25. August 2008)

yo, mach ich. wollen wir RR oder MTB?


----------



## tschabo007 (25. August 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> yo, mach ich. wollen wir RR oder MTB?



fullsuspension


----------



## daniel77 (25. August 2008)

ok, dann fahr ich ungefedert


----------



## daniel77 (26. August 2008)

Wie siehts eigentlich am kommenden WE aus? Samstag MTB und Sonntag die RTF in Ahnatal?


----------



## Clooney (31. August 2008)

Was geht heut am Sonntag? Muss unbedingt etwas radeln.


----------



## daniel77 (31. August 2008)

Heute unterwegs auf den Fulle-Trails um Hann-Münden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschabo007 (31. August 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Heute unterwegs auf den Fulle-Trails um Hann-Münden



Ihr schweine
Habt mich einfach nicht mitgenommen


----------



## Clooney (31. August 2008)

Solch eine Tour hab ich heut auch gemacht, aber leider alleine.


----------



## daniel77 (31. August 2008)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Ihr schweine
> Habt mich einfach nicht mitgenommen


Wäre aber recht knapp geworden mit deinem Holzbein 




Clooney schrieb:


> Solch eine Tour hab ich heut auch gemacht, aber leider alleine.


Sag einfach das nächste mal früher Bescheid dann nehmen wir dich mal mit


----------



## Clooney (1. September 2008)

War halt ne spontane Eingebung von mir, hab mich ne ganze Zeit lang hängen lassen. Ging aber noch recht gut für mich Flachlandtiroler


----------



## Lilphil95 (1. September 2008)

haay leute ich bin auf der suche nach einem Cross oder Mountainbike fÃ¼r Einsteiger...Da ich im Moment kaum Geld habe sollte es nich mehr als 600-700 â¬ kosten.Problem;ich bin 12 Jahre alt und bin nur etwa 1,50 cm groÃ, meine RahmenhÃ¶he sollte 33-34 cm betragen.Dazu hab ich eigt. auch keine Ahnung von Bikes und deshalb wollte ich euch fragen ob ihr mir etwas empfehlen kÃ¶nnt?


----------



## daniel77 (1. September 2008)

Lilphil95 schrieb:


> haay leute ich bin auf der suche nach einem Cross oder Mountainbike für Einsteiger...Da ich im Moment kaum Geld habe sollte es nich mehr als 600-700  kosten.Problem;ich bin 12 Jahre alt und bin nur etwa 1,50 cm groß, meine Rahmenhöhe sollte 33-34 cm betragen.Dazu hab ich eigt. auch keine Ahnung von Bikes und deshalb wollte ich euch fragen ob ihr mir etwas empfehlen könnt?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=45


----------



## Cube-Chris (4. September 2008)

Hey wie sieht´s aus kommt noch wer mit Daniel und mir am Sonntag nach Elliehausen (bei Göttingen)?
Ist ne benefizveranstaltung, was heisst Startgeld wird gespendet.
Ist ne coole sache und man kann Marathon zu Fuß mit dem Rad oder CrossCountry fahren, alles über verschiedene Streckenlängen.
Hier der Link:  http://www.runandbike4help.de/


MfG Chris


----------



## daniel77 (7. September 2008)

Heute: run and bike 4 help Göttingen




und noch ein paar Bilder vom Bischausen Marathon am 24.7.2008:


----------



## tschabo007 (11. September 2008)

Was ist denn mit morgen Freitagnachmittag?
Will da wer fahn. 
So ab 15.30Uhr?
So bis 18.00Uhr Wurstbratenberghoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (12. September 2008)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit morgen Freitagnachmittag?
> Will da wer fahn.
> So ab 15.30Uhr?
> So bis 18.00Uhr Wurstbratenberghoch



Würde heute gerne, kann aber noch nicht  Bin immer noch platt (Schei+s Grippe) und hab um 16uhr noch einen Termin der geht bestimmt bis 18uhr. Werde morgen evtl. auch nochmal locker machen, Sonntag aber gerne, dann locker und länger. Wie siehts bei euch aus am Sonntag, ich wäre auch für eine schöne GA 1 RR-Runde am Fluss lang zu haben (evtl. Gieselwerder?).


----------



## tschabo007 (12. September 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Würde heute gerne, kann aber noch nicht  Bin immer noch platt (Schei+s Grippe) und hab um 16uhr noch einen Termin der geht bestimmt bis 18uhr. Werde morgen evtl. auch nochmal locker machen, Sonntag aber gerne, dann locker und länger. Wie siehts bei euch aus am Sonntag, ich wäre auch für eine schöne GA 1 RR-Runde am Fluss lang zu haben (evtl. Gieselwerder?).



Höchstens MorgensGute Besserung


----------



## daniel77 (15. September 2008)

Wie siehts aus mit Feierabendrunden diese Woche?? Gerne auch später abends mit Beleuchtung.


----------



## daniel77 (20. September 2008)

Morgen Sonntag den 21.9.2008 Tour Ã¼ber die Fulle-Trails nach Hann-MÃ¼nden, Ã¼ber Ziegenhagen, Dohrenbach auf den Bilstein und nach KS zurÃ¼ck. Treffpunkt 11Uhr am Wolpertinger in KS. Bisher 4 Mitfahrer, weitere gerne willkommen.

5â¬ fÃ¼r Kaffee/Kuchen auf dem Bilstein nicht vergessen


----------



## tschabo007 (20. September 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Morgen Sonntag den 21.9.2008 Tour über die Fulle-Trails nach Hann-Münden, über Ziegenhagen, Dohrenbach auf den Bilstein und nach KS zurück. Treffpunkt 11Uhr am Wolpertinger in KS. Bisher 4 Mitfahrer, weitere gerne willkommen.
> 
> 5 für Kaffee/Kuchen auf dem Bilstein nicht vergessen



da freu ick mia abba


----------



## daniel77 (21. September 2008)

Pics von unserer heutigen Trail-Tour (KS>Fulle-Trails>Hann Münden>Frau Holle Pfad>Bilstein>KS)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prinzchen (21. September 2008)

Jaja, die heimlichen Trainingsweltmeister... 

Wer liegt denn da im Gras?

Der Kuchen war heute übrigens wieder Spitzenklasse.


----------



## Cube-Chris (21. September 2008)

Der Michi hat Erdkunde gemacht, mich hats vorher an der selben Stelle fast gelegt. Kannst ja nächstes WE mitkommen Kolja.??


----------



## daniel77 (21. September 2008)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Wer liegt denn da im Gras?



so ist das eben mit diesen Federgabel-Fahrern, ein Huppel und die liegen auf der Nase


----------



## tschabo007 (21. September 2008)

Ach was ich hatte nur das Feuerzeug  verloren
dachte mir der Penner mit der Starrgabel ist so LAhm
da rauch ich halt Eine.
War trotzdem ne nette Runde.Kussi


----------



## South-Central (21. September 2008)

Nicht schlecht die Herren!

Habe auch was für meine jämmerliche Fitnes getan und bin 1:38 auf den halben Marathon gelaufen. Wenn`s nur überall so flach wär wie in Süddeutschland....

Axel


----------



## daniel77 (22. September 2008)

South-Central schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht die Herren!
> 
> Habe auch was für meine jämmerliche Fitnes getan und bin 1:38 auf den halben Marathon gelaufen. Wenn`s nur überall so flach wär wie in Süddeutschland....
> 
> Axel



 super Axel! Bei der Zeit kann der Dörnberg deine Beine demnächst nicht mehr schocken


----------



## South-Central (22. September 2008)

Ganz Andere Muskelgruppen!!!


----------



## ch!ll (23. September 2008)

Sagt mal wo sind den eure heiß geliebten Fulle-Trails bei Hann Münden?


----------



## daniel77 (23. September 2008)

ch!ll schrieb:


> Sagt mal wo sind den eure heiß geliebten Fulle-Trails bei Hann Münden?



Um das zu erfahren muss man bei uns mitfahren


----------



## Cube-Chris (23. September 2008)

Start ist in Sandershausen am Schmugglerpfad, dann gehts als rechts der Fulle im Wald entlang (Wanderweg X) bis Hann. Münden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (23. September 2008)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Start ist in Sandershausen am Schmugglerpfad, dann gehts als rechts der Fulle im Wald entlang (Wanderweg X) bis Hann. Münden!



als Kasseläner sagt man aber "als zus" 

Wie siehts denn am WE aus? Samstag `ne Runde mitm Renner?


----------



## ch!ll (24. September 2008)

Wollte eh mal eine Runde mit euch drehen! Mit dem Renner ist es bei dem Wetter nämlich richtig S......
Wo genau geht es in Sandershausen in den Schmugglerpfad ab? Kenne nur die normale Gehwegstrecke nach Spiekershausen.


----------



## Cube-Chris (24. September 2008)

Das ist der mit dem *X*. Müsste sogar der richtung Spiekershausen sein.


----------



## der_futzemann (25. September 2008)

hallo, ich suche schöne Trails am Hohen Meissner und Umgebung, habt ihr da ein paar interessante Vorschläge? 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Testmaen (25. September 2008)

der_futzemann schrieb:


> hallo, ich suche schöne Trails am Hohen Meissner und Umgebung, habt ihr da ein paar interessante Vorschläge?
> 
> Vielen Dank!



Vielleicht hilft dir diese Seite ein wenig: http://www.bike-bsa.de/


----------



## daniel77 (28. September 2008)

Tour morgen Sonntag 28.9.2008, Abfahrt 13Uhr Westerburgstr.; ca.70km, 4St.
Bisher 3 Mitfahrer, weitere wilkommen!


----------



## South-Central (29. September 2008)

Ich kann die Wurstplatte beim Hinz+Kust Cafe empfehlen. Gibt mehr Kraft als jedes Gel (auch wenn die Wirkung irgendwie schnell verpufft ist).

Gute Vorsetze für nächste Saison: Einmal bis zum Ende mithalten...

War trotzdem ein Spass, ich bin spät. am Wochenende 18/19 Okt wieder hier.

Axel


----------



## daniel77 (1. Oktober 2008)

South-Central schrieb:


> Ich kann die Wurstplatte beim Hinz+Kust Cafe empfehlen. Gibt mehr Kraft als jedes Gel (auch wenn die Wirkung irgendwie schnell verpufft ist).



Man nennt ihn intern nur noch "Wurschte-Axel" 

Wie siehts aus am 3.10.2008, man könnte ja eine kleine Ausfahrt mit MTB oder RR nach Osten (z.B.Meißner) machen und den Solidaritätszuschlag verprassen (für Kaffee und Kuchen)


----------



## tschabo007 (2. Oktober 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Man nennt ihn intern nur noch "Wurschte-Axel"
> 
> Wie siehts aus am 3.10.2008, man könnte ja eine kleine Ausfahrt mit MTB oder RR nach Osten (z.B.Meißner) machen und den Solidaritätszuschlag verprassen (für Kaffee und Kuchen)



komme isch ma mit
Könnten nochmal die Fulletrails rocken, 
oder die Zierenbergrunde abfahren,
oder??????????beides??????????? hahahaha
Denke wir sollten so gegen 10-11Uhr lose.
Muss heute Abend an die echte Arbeit Bis morgen Früh
sollong michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (2. Oktober 2008)

Fulletrails werden nach dem Regen der vergangenen Tage recht schlammig sein, ich wäre eher für Zierenbergrunde und dann evtl. noch die Niedensteinrunde hintendran, evtl. mit (Tofu)Wurst Pause im Cafe Kunst 

Wetter soll ja morgen ganz annehmbar sein , Startzeit is mir eigentlich egal, so ab 10.30/11.00Uhr wär mir aber recht angenehm.

Wie siehts beim Rest aus, außer bisher vier(?) noch weitere Mitfahrer?


----------



## daniel77 (2. Oktober 2008)

Morgen 3.10.02008, Tour von KS über Wellrode, Helsa auf den Bilstein; ca. 90-100km; 4-5 Stunden; Abfahrt 11.15Uhr im vorderen Westen, KS; drei Mitfahrer; Tempo mittel


----------



## daniel77 (3. Oktober 2008)

Bilstein/Großalmerode heute mittag, Wetter, Kaffee und Kuchen waren gut


----------



## bergsprint (6. Oktober 2008)

bin wieder da -würd gerne mal mitfahren wenn es die arbeit erlaubt-also frühestens samstag.war an der mosel ,da ist es auch hügelig und da gibt es einen bikverückten förster der die trails anlegt -allerdings werde ich das nächste mal mein fully mitnehmen-ist dann etwas entspannter

grüße jochen


----------



## daniel77 (6. Oktober 2008)

Wetter soll ja super werden die Woche und am kommenden WE, Samstag oder Sonntag, RR oder MTB, is mir egal.


----------



## tschabo007 (7. Oktober 2008)

wasn mit morgen???? will da wer fahn??
Dachte so an nachmittagabendvielleicht mit Licht???
michel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (7. Oktober 2008)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> wasn mit morgen???? will da wer fahn??
> Dachte so an nachmittagabendvielleicht mit Licht???
> michel



ma kuckn, wenn dann erst später so ab 18uhr. lass uns noch mal telefonieren....
Freitag ist gut, könnte so ab 13.30uhr.

Am WE wäre ich für Samstag, soll bis zu 22° werden, wie siehts aus?


----------



## tschabo007 (7. Oktober 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> ma kuckn, wenn dann erst später so ab 18uhr. lass uns noch mal telefonieren....
> Freitag ist gut, könnte so ab 13.30uhr.
> 
> Am WE wäre ich für Samstag, soll bis zu 22° werden, wie siehts aus?



Samstag muss ich Schaffe, eher Sonntags


----------



## daniel77 (10. Oktober 2008)

Wie siehts morgen aus mit biken?


----------



## Cube-Chris (10. Oktober 2008)

Bin Dabei !! Lass uns Heute Abend nochmal telefonieren.


----------



## daniel77 (10. Oktober 2008)

So, morgen 11.10.2008, Tour von KS nach Zierenberg, abfahren der Marathon-Strecke; evtl. noch was hintendran. Abfahrt 11Uhr in KS im VW. Bisher 3 Mitfahrer; weitere gerne willkommen!


----------



## daniel77 (16. Oktober 2008)

Das WE naht und das Wetter wird besser 

Wie siehts aus Samstag oder Sonntag?


----------



## Cube-Chris (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin für Sonntag, dann kann ich am Samstag noch was Schaffe.


----------



## daniel77 (17. Oktober 2008)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Ich bin für Sonntag, dann kann ich am Samstag noch was Schaffe.



bin ebenfalls für Sonntag, Michi kommt dann bestimmt auch mit. Wie siehts mit dem Rest aus? Ich wäre für eine Abfahrt gegen mittag, dann ists schon etwas wärmer.


----------



## tschabo007 (18. Oktober 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> bin ebenfalls für Sonntag, Michi kommt dann bestimmt auch mit. Wie siehts mit dem Rest aus? Ich wäre für eine Abfahrt gegen mittag, dann ists schon etwas wärmer.



Ich würde die Bilsteinrunde gerne mal abfahn
Muss man allerdings relativ zeitig los.
Sonst kann es knapp werden mit Hell sein.
Ach ja richtig rum und mit Dohrenbach.


----------



## daniel77 (18. Oktober 2008)

So, dann ham wir uns alle auf die Fulle-Trails geeinigt, Treffpunkt und Abfahrt ist am Sonntag den 19.10.2008 um 12Uhr am Wolpertinger; Tempo wird aufgrund der Gruppenkonstellation wohl etwas gemütlicher als sonst ausfallen 

Gefahren wird von KS über die Fulle-Trails nach Hann-Münden, von dort über Rinderstall und Frau-Holle-Pfad zum Bilstein.

Bisher 4 Mitfahrer, weitere gerne willkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (20. Oktober 2008)

19.Oktober 2008




Happy Trails an der Fulle




Kaffee und Kuchen im "Frauenknast"


----------



## daniel77 (21. Oktober 2008)

Hat wer Lust auf einen gepflegten Nightride unter der Woche? Wetter soll ja trocken und nicht zu kalt werden.


----------



## tschabo007 (23. Oktober 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Hat wer Lust auf einen gepflegten Nightride unter der Woche? Wetter soll ja trocken und nicht zu kalt werden.



Vielleicht heute Abend n ründchen drehen.
Meld dich mal. 
So ab 18.30 Uhr.
Warm anziehen.


----------



## daniel77 (23. Oktober 2008)

http://www.aldi-nord.de/OFFER_D_DO/OFFER_43/OFF13.SHTML

ist mit 1W Luxeon Rebel, kaufen Marsch, Marsch 




tschabo007 schrieb:


> Vielleicht heute Abend n ründchen drehen.
> Meld dich mal.
> So ab 18.30 Uhr.
> Warm anziehen.



wenn ich nichts anderes von dir höre bin ich um 18.30Uhr bei dir


----------



## tschabo007 (23. Oktober 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> http://www.aldi-nord.de/OFFER_D_DO/OFFER_43/OFF13.SHTML
> 
> ist mit 1W Luxeon Rebel, kaufen Marsch, Marsch
> 
> ...



Na planst wohl gerade was grösseres für viele, viele 
Autos....Angeber


----------



## daniel77 (23. Oktober 2008)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Na planst wohl gerade was grösseres für viele, viele
> Autos....Angeber








jupp, alles für meine Porsche


----------



## daniel77 (24. Oktober 2008)

Wie siehts morgen Samstag aus?


----------



## daniel77 (26. Oktober 2008)

gestern:


----------



## tschabo007 (29. Oktober 2008)

Heute Abend wer Lust zu Kurbeln??????????????
Mit Licht?
So gegen 18.30 Uhr?
MELDEN ZACKZACK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (29. Oktober 2008)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Heute Abend wer Lust zu Kurbeln??????????????
> Mit Licht?
> So gegen 18.30 Uhr?
> MELDEN ZACKZACK



18.30Uhr , bin da!
Was geht am WE, Samstag oder Sonntag? Ich wäre für Sonntag, gerne auch mit RR, z.B. Edersee-Runde oder Gieselwerder.


----------



## tschabo007 (29. Oktober 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> 18.30Uhr , bin da!
> Was geht am WE, Samstag oder Sonntag? Ich wäre für Sonntag, gerne auch mit RR, z.B. Edersee-Runde oder Gieselwerder.



Denke je nach wetter:
Edersee mitm Renner hört sich auch ganz gut an.
Sonntag ist wir auch lieber.
Mitm Renner kann man doch bestimmt auch noch um den E-See 
fahn und zurück, schafft man mit dem Bike wohl nicht.


----------



## Cube-Chris (29. Oktober 2008)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Denke je nach wetter:
> Edersee mitm Renner hört sich auch ganz gut an.
> Sonntag ist wir auch lieber.
> Mitm Renner kann man doch bestimmt auch noch um den E-See
> fahn und zurück, schafft man mit dem Bike wohl nicht.



Um den Edersee rum sind es ca. 150 Km.
Ich kann die Route ja mal mit meinem Routenplaner ausarbeiten.


----------



## tschabo007 (29. Oktober 2008)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Um den Edersee rum sind es ca. 150 Km.
> Ich kann die Route ja mal mit meinem Routenplaner ausarbeiten.



OH ja da müssen wir was schneller fahn.
wieso biste noch daheim???
Loslosschaffe


----------



## daniel77 (30. Oktober 2008)

Lasst uns doch lieber nach Gieselwerder und dann evtl. eine Schleife über die Sababurg??


----------



## daniel77 (30. Oktober 2008)

die Tour hier sieht sehr nett aus: http://tourguide.rennrad-news.de/tour/view/80/fulda---reinhardswald---diemel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (31. Oktober 2008)

Sonntag den 2.11.2008, Abfahrt 11Uhr am Wolpertinger in KS, Rennradtour KS>Hann Münden>Reinhardshagen>Sababurg>Gieselwerder>Hann Münden>KS
ca.120-140km, Tempo mittel

Mitfahrer hier eintragen: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7396


----------



## bergsprint (2. November 2008)

anderst rum ist deutlich prickelder-oder haste ein 32er auf dein renner.ist denn noch baustelle im reinhardtswald??


----------



## Casey Riback (2. November 2008)

Hi. Hab mein Rad pünktlich zum Winterpokal wieder ausgegraben und werde mich jetzt so langsam wieder für´s nächste Jahr entschlacken. Hab gerade ein WP Team gegründet, bisher sind noch drei Plätze frei. Name ist Programm    Radwegproleten


----------



## bergsprint (2. November 2008)

hast du auch ein bierdosenhalter ans rad geschraubt bei den namen ?
oder fährst du nur bis zur nächsten bank zum saufen ?
bin leider schon vergeben


----------



## Casey Riback (2. November 2008)

bergsprint schrieb:


> hast du auch ein bierdosenhalter ans rad geschraubt bei den namen ?
> oder fährst du nur bis zur nächsten bank zum saufen ?
> bin leider schon vergeben




Hi. Hab doch jetzt nen Trinkrucksack


----------



## bergsprint (2. November 2008)

ist das nicht zu warm wenn glühwein drinne ist ?


----------



## daniel77 (3. November 2008)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> Hi. Hab mein Rad pünktlich zum Winterpokal wieder ausgegraben und werde mich jetzt so langsam wieder für´s nächste Jahr entschlacken. Hab gerade ein WP Team gegründet, bisher sind noch drei Plätze frei. Name ist Programm    Radwegproleten



http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/53

zu spät 

wie nehmen dich trotzdem gerne mal wieder mit, auch abseits der Fulda und den Biergärten


----------



## Casey Riback (3. November 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/53
> 
> zu spät
> 
> wie nehmen dich trotzdem gerne mal wieder mit, auch abseits der Fulda und den Biergärten



Wie abseits der Biergärten? Am besten auch noch auf ungeteerten wegen


----------



## Prinzchen (3. November 2008)

hab gehört von jemanden der wen kennt, der gesagt hat, das er Info bekommen hat, einer hat im Kaffeesatz gelesen:

Dienstags Nightride 19:15 Uhr Baikschopp...


----------



## Casey Riback (3. November 2008)

Ich hab nur von Crack und Nutten gehört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (3. November 2008)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> hab gehört von jemanden der wen kennt, der gesagt hat, das er Info bekommen hat, einer hat im Kaffeesatz gelesen:
> 
> Dienstags Nightride 19:15 Uhr Baikschopp...



Wenn ich zeit hab komm ich, Jochen wie siehts bei dir aus?



Casey Riback schrieb:


> Crack und Nutten gehört


das ziehste dir also nachts auf Fulle-Radweg rein, naja vielleicht klappts ja dann mitm bergabfahren


----------



## bergsprint (3. November 2008)

wenn casey mir was abgibt wird es bestimmt lustiger

bekomme morgen meine lampe gemacht weiß noch nicht ob ich bis 19.15 fertig bin-ansonten gerne


----------



## hutsche (4. November 2008)

Es lief doch mal so eine Lampenselbstbauaktion. Gibt es so etwas bald wieder? Oder will jemand seine gebrauchte los werden?


----------



## tschabo007 (5. November 2008)

hutsche schrieb:


> Es lief doch mal so eine Lampenselbstbauaktion. Gibt es so etwas bald wieder? Oder will jemand seine gebrauchte los werden?



Nee  Hans das lass mal lieber da bekommst Du nur ärger mim Gesetz


----------



## bergsprint (6. November 2008)

habe meine lampe fertig-mit seoul p7 ist schon schweine hell,muß nur noch das gehäuse und die halterung schöner machen
hallo hans ,die kann man leider nicht auf der strasse fahren!!!

grüße jochen


----------



## Casey Riback (6. November 2008)

Mann mann mann, ihr wollt wohl den pokal gewinnen


----------



## bergsprint (6. November 2008)

erfahrung gewinnt man-aus pokalen trinkt man,könntst du wissen oder geht das an der playstation nicht?


----------



## Casey Riback (6. November 2008)

Dann muss ich mir wohl auch mal ein solches Trinkgefäss erfahren


----------



## daniel77 (7. November 2008)

So Männers wie siehts aus am WE?? Sonntag oder Samstag, MTB oder RR?? Das Wetter soll am Samstag halt besser sein und MTB wär ja auch mal wieder nett.
> Deine Chance Juri, trocken und Forstwege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Casey Riback (7. November 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> So Männers wie siehts aus am WE?? Sonntag oder Samstag, MTB oder RR?? Das Wetter soll am Samstag halt besser sein und MTB wär ja auch mal wieder nett.
> > Deine Chance Juri, trocken und Forstwege



Ist das Wetter gut und trocken geh ich Fuldaradweg rocken


Mal sehen, kann immer erst recht kurzfristig zusagen. Ich schreib morgen wenn ihr ne Zeit habt ob ja oder nicht nicht. Grüßle


----------



## daniel77 (7. November 2008)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> Ist das Wetter gut und trocken geh ich Fuldaradweg rocken



Mann, Mann, kauf dir `nen Rennrad, dann packen wir dich mal in den Windschatten.

Ich will morgen nachmittag so gegen 14Uhr eine Runde mit dem Bike durch den Habichtswald oder die Söhre drehen, kurz und knackig (2 St./ca.50km) kommt wer mit??


----------



## bergsprint (7. November 2008)

lieber RR lang und langsam-ruf an bevor du fährst vielleicht bin ich ja wieder da


----------



## daniel77 (8. November 2008)

Morgen Sonntag 8.11.2008, RR-Tour zum Edersee, ca.100km, bisher 4 Mitfahrer, Abfahrt/Treffpunkt 11.15Uhr am Schwimmbad Wilhelmshöhe


----------



## TKS (10. November 2008)

Hallo!

Hab mich jetzt auch mal hier angemeldet. War ja ganz gut gestern bis auf das Wasser von oben. Toll, das neue Rad (na ja, fast meins) total eingesaut - danke Christian ;-)!

Wie siehts Samstag aus? Rennrad? Sonst müsste ich das MTB mal reparieren - ich mache das lieber im April... :-D Außerdem könnte es dreckig werden und dann sieht man den schönen Lack nicht mehr - geht gar nicht.

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## daniel77 (11. November 2008)

Hallo Torsten, willkommen im Forum 

Das Wetter soll Samstag recht gut werden und wenn es bis dahin weitgehend trocken bleibt wäre ich für MTB (z.B. Bilstein von Kaufungen aus hoch?), is aber egal hauptsache fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prinzchen (11. November 2008)

Wie wärs heute 19:15 mit Nightride im Habichtswald, ich kenn da noch so einen Weg...


----------



## Cube-Chris (11. November 2008)

@ Kolja: Bin leider mal wieder Arbeiten.

Samstag ist bei mir eher schlecht, weil ich um 15.00 Uhr auf einen Geburtstag gehe.Und wenn wir vorher fahren wollten müssten wir ziemlich früh los, sonst lohnt es sich ja nicht. Sonntag hab ich den ganzen Tag Zeit.


----------



## TKS (11. November 2008)

Toll, Wildschweine jagen ;-)!

Mist, jetzt regnet's... Wollte grade los fahren.

Viele Grüße
Torsten

Edit: 12:00 Uhr an der Weserspitze, dann gehts Richtung Hann Münden und über den Umschwang zurück. Wer Lust hat und auch keinen richtigen Job hat :-D ...


----------



## daniel77 (11. November 2008)

Samstag oder Sonntag, Rennrad oder MTB ist mir egal, ich richte mich da nach der Mehrheit (und dem Wetter ). 

@Kolja:
Nightride heute abend hört sich gut an, 19.15Uhr ist für mich aber immer ein bisschen knapp, könnt ihr mich im vorderen Westen einsammeln?


----------



## Prinzchen (11. November 2008)

Falls das Wetter trocken bleibt fahren wir durch die Buga und Park Schönfeld Richtung Eugen Richter Str. Können uns da treffen (Ecke Helleböhnweg) um 19:45 Uhr.


----------



## daniel77 (11. November 2008)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Falls das Wetter trocken bleibt fahren wir durch die Buga und Park Schönfeld Richtung Eugen Richter Str. Können uns da treffen (Ecke Helleböhnweg) um 19:45 Uhr.



sollte klappen


----------



## TKS (11. November 2008)

So, anstatt Weichei-Nightride: Das hier ist mal ne Männersportart 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=j2wJk89tgVY&feature=related:D

Viele Grüße
Torsten

Oder: Flachköpper macht Laune!!! 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=EKuJq3yHYKo


----------



## daniel77 (11. November 2008)

sorry Kolja, packe es doch nicht, die Regierung streikt 
evtl nächste Woche. Komm doch mal am WE mit.


----------



## mammut oil (11. November 2008)

hallo, würde gerne heute abend mit kommen,
sagt doch mal genau uhrzeit und ort
gruß oliver


----------



## Casey Riback (13. November 2008)

Hallo. Werde heute wohl gegen 13.30 ne Runde in den Reinhardswald fahren. Morgen gibts aller Vorraussicht nach ne Radwegproleten-Radwegtour, natürlich auf dem Radweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (13. November 2008)

Platz 28, da geht noch was.

Das WE rückt näher, äußert euch doch mal ob Samstag oder Sonntag, mir ist es egal, würde aber lieber MTB fahren, evtl auf den Bilstein.


Vielleicht bekommen wir ja mal das gesamte WP-Team zusammen.


----------



## mammut oil (13. November 2008)

hallo,
wie siehts denn heute abend mit nightride aus.

gruß oliver


----------



## Casey Riback (13. November 2008)

Ich hab meine Lampe noch nicht


----------



## daniel77 (13. November 2008)

mammut oil schrieb:


> hallo,
> wie siehts denn heute abend mit nightride aus.
> 
> gruß oliver




Heute klappts bei mir terminlich nicht, morgen hätte ich so ab 14.30Uhr Zeit, ich wollte eine 2-Stunden Runde (ohne Licht) durch den Habichtswald drehen.


----------



## hutsche (13. November 2008)

Daniel, dann sieh doch mal zu, dass du dich schon 13.00 Uhr von der Arbeit losreißen kannst. Ich werde morgen 3,5h erst mal an der Eder entlang fahren. Ggf könnte ich dich in Baunatal abholen.


----------



## TKS (13. November 2008)

Moin! Ich werde morgen so ab 14 Uhr in Kassel losfahren, ca. 2,5 bis 3 Stunden locker an der Fulda lang.

Wegen Samstag: Ich kann leider nur bis ca. 13 Uhr (also etwa um 9 Uhr Abfahrt in KS), danach muss ich nen Urlaub über Weihnachten und Sylvester nach Florida buchen . Watkostdiewält... Feuerwerk auf den Keys, au ja!

Sonntag morgen z.B. geht aber auch noch, etwa 10 Uhr? und bei mir wie immer: Aufm Renner rumhocken, da bleibt man schön sauber .

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## daniel77 (13. November 2008)

hutsche schrieb:


> Daniel, dann sieh doch mal zu, dass du dich schon 13.00 Uhr von der Arbeit losreißen kannst. Ich werde morgen 3,5h erst mal an der Eder entlang fahren. Ggf könnte ich dich in Baunatal abholen.



leider zu früh, han noch um 12.30 einen Termin  
Wie wärs denn am Samstag?




TKS schrieb:


> Wegen Samstag: Ich kann leider nur bis ca. 13 Uhr (also etwa um 9 Uhr Abfahrt in KS)



Dann wohl Samstag früh, dann können wohl alle, Christian? Michi?
Bin immer noch für MTB


----------



## Cube-Chris (13. November 2008)

Sorry kann leider nur Sonntag. So gegen 11.00 Uhr in Kassel? MTB oder Renner mir Latte. Hauptsache Lang


----------



## hutsche (14. November 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> leider zu früh, han noch um 12.30 einen Termin
> Wie wärs denn am Samstag?



Am WE hab ich mal wieder zu schaffen. Nächstes ist aber ziemlich sicher frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prinzchen (14. November 2008)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Sorry kann leider nur Sonntag. So gegen 11.00 Uhr in Kassel? MTB oder Renner mir Latte. Hauptsache Lang



Sorry, aber Nighride gebts nur Dienstags...  
Sonntag 11:00 Uhr TsTs


----------



## TKS (14. November 2008)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Nighride gebts nur Dienstags...
> Sonntag 11:00 Uhr TsTs



Wieso, so SPÄT?


----------



## hutsche (14. November 2008)

So langsam nähern wir uns ja den Top 10. Haut am WE mal richtig was raus!


----------



## daniel77 (14. November 2008)

hutsche schrieb:


> So langsam nähern wir uns ja den Top 10. Haut am WE mal richtig was raus!



das verdanken wir alles nur Christians "alternativen Sportarten" 

Wartet nur ab wenn ich nächste Woche mit Bürogymnastik anfange


----------



## TKS (16. November 2008)

Hallo Leute,

das war ja mal gut heute - 194er Puls im Anstieg - aua, aua... Und dabei fings so ruhig an. Am lusitgsten war der Fight zwischen Jochen und dem Lenkeraufsatzfahrerrentnerschleicher... 

Jetzt bin ich total kaputt, mal sehen was morgen noch geht.

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## bergsprint (16. November 2008)

hallo 
ich hatte 2 schläge mehr-
ist das gut oder schlecht ? *g*
und den anderen wollte ich doch nur im wind ablösender - war wirklich ein LAFRS
schöne G17 tour im winter*g*
mache gleich ein nightride an die arbeit

grüße jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (17. November 2008)

Ich hab wohl die restlichen zwei Schläge die Vornacht in Alkohol ertränkt  - werd sie mal suchen gehen.


----------



## daniel77 (17. November 2008)

Geht morgen wer zum Nightride? Wenns von oben trocken ist bin ich dabei.


----------



## TKS (17. November 2008)

Sorry, familiäre Termine


----------



## mammut oil (18. November 2008)

hallo,

nightride wann und wo
 gruß oliver


----------



## daniel77 (18. November 2008)

http://www.baikschopp.de/start.php

Abfahrt 19.15Uhr


----------



## mammut oil (18. November 2008)

ok komme

gruß oliver


----------



## daniel77 (19. November 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=363466

Winter-Rennserie in der Nähe von Marburg, wäre doch mal was oder?


----------



## TKS (21. November 2008)

Ja, aber 2 Stunden fahren für 30 Minuten Radfahren? OK, ist bei CC fast immer so, aber die total verrückten Zeiten sind bei mir vorbei... 

Allen anderen aber viiiiiel Spaß! Ich denk dann an Euch im Warmen 

Wo wir dabei sind: Das Wetter ist ja nicht so pralle am WE... Ich fange schon wieder an zu weicheiern (da wird man ja dreckig).

Mal schaun, hat wer Lust? Christian und ich fahren vielleicht am Sonntag.

Torsten


----------



## daniel77 (21. November 2008)

TKS schrieb:


> Ja, aber 2 Stunden fahren für 30 Minuten Radfahren? OK, ist bei CC fast immer so, aber die total verrückten Zeiten sind bei mir vorbei...
> 
> Allen anderen aber viiiiiel Spaß! Ich denk dann an Euch im Warmen
> 
> ...



Ich bin leider noch erkältet und werde morgen definitiv noch die Füße still halten (auch wenns schwer fällt )
Wenn das Wetter Sonntag ok ist und ich mich gut fühle lass ich mich gerne überreden


----------



## daniel77 (22. November 2008)

Ich war eben oben im Habichtwald, Bedingungen sind gut für MTB, festgetretener Schnee auf festgefrorener Unterlage. Ich wäre für eine 2-3 Stunden MTB-Runde morgen zu haben, sollte allerdings dann früh losgehen, so gegen 10Uhr wär perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (22. November 2008)

Ja, Habichtswald ist super. War heute morgen da laufen, nur sehr wenige matschige Stellen. Früh ist wichtig wegen der zahlreichen Familien mit Kindern.

Oder alternativ Skilanglauf auf dem Meißner? Weiß jemand ob der Schnee ausreicht und gespurt ist?

Viele Grüße
Torsten

Edit: Auf dem Meißner liegen 20cm Schnee und die 4-km-Runde ist gespurt. 3 Runden also ca. eine Stunde... Wer evtl. Lust und Laune hat: Ich plane, am Montag Nachmittag um ca. 14:30 Uhr von der Innenstadt aus loszufahren. Platz für 3 Leute + Skier ist vorhanden. Dann eine bis 1 1/2 Stunden Langlauf und ab nach Hause


----------



## daniel77 (22. November 2008)

TKS schrieb:


> Ja, Habichtswald ist super. War heute morgen da laufen, nur sehr wenige matschige Stellen. Früh ist wichtig wegen der zahlreichen Familien mit Kindern.



Wir können auch früher los, 9.00 oder 9.30Uhr kein Problem. Wo wollen wir uns treffen?
Christian was sagst du dazu?


----------



## Cube-Chris (22. November 2008)

Ich könnte so gegen 10.30 Uhr in Kassel sein, früher friere ich bestimmt auf dem Rad ein.


----------



## daniel77 (22. November 2008)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> 10.30 Uhr in Kassel



Yes! Schneebiken


----------



## TKS (23. November 2008)

Alta, hinten sind die Beläge komplett runter und die Felge ist schön eingelaufen. Die Woche baue ich erstmal ein Winter-MTB.

Spaß hat's auf jeden Fall gemacht!!!

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## daniel77 (23. November 2008)

Übel! Meine Beläge sind auch ziemlich fertig nach der Tour heute, waren wirklich super Bedingungen zum biken


----------



## Cube-Chris (23. November 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> ...waren wirklich super Bedingungen zum biken



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, hat echt Bock gemacht Heute.


----------



## daniel77 (24. November 2008)

Jungs guckt mal hier: www.rose.de

Rose-Versand hat SchluÃverkauf, alle Angebote nochmal -50%!!

z.B. XTR 960 Disc mit DualControl VR und HR fÃ¼r 159â¬; X.0 Schaltwerk fÃ¼r ca.80â¬; und jede Menge Klamotten


----------



## daniel77 (26. November 2008)

Schwalbe Furious Fred in 2,1 und 2,25 fÃ¼r 13â¬/StÃ¼ck 

http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=11192


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschabo007 (26. November 2008)

Hallo Leutz
Heute Abend kleiner Nightride.
Abfahrt 18.30Uhr Mergelschule Kirchditmold.
Denke so an 2 Stunden Habichtswald. 
Solong


----------



## TKS (26. November 2008)

Aaah, shit.

Habe ich ganz vergessen. Jetzt war ich schon Skilanglaufen und muss heute Abend am Schreibtisch sitzen - Mist!


----------



## daniel77 (27. November 2008)

Ich wollte morgen nach der Arbeit so ca. 2-3 Stunden fahren, Start so gegen 13/14Uhr in KS oder es holt mich jemand früher im Büro in Baunatal ab


----------



## tschabo007 (27. November 2008)

Ich wollte gerne schon was eher Fahn...
Mim Regenrad. Falls wer lust hat... soll so gegen 10Uhr bei mir los gehen.
So 80km einmal Melsungen und zurück.Je nach Wetter natürlich.
Also los... wenn ihr keinen richtigen job habt
Kussi
Ach ja 2 leut samma


----------



## daniel77 (27. November 2008)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Ich wollte gerne schon was eher Fahn...
> Mim Regenrad. Falls wer lust hat... soll so gegen 10Uhr bei mir los gehen.
> So 80km einmal Melsungen und zurück.Je nach Wetter natürlich.
> Also los... wenn ihr keinen richtigen job habt
> ...



würde ja gerne, gibt aber noch Leute die "richtig" arbeiten 

Wie siehts am WE aus, wir hatten uns schonmal locker auf Sonntag mitm Rennrad flach am Fluß geeinigt, wie siehts beim Rest aus??


----------



## home (27. November 2008)

[würde ja gerne, gibt aber noch Leute die "richtig" arbeiten               genau!!!schaut bei mir nicht anders aus.. hey daniel..hab ich dich dienstags bei bornmann gesehen?!muß mich nun langsam zu eurer truppe dazugesellen..mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschabo007 (27. November 2008)

rr am sonntag je nach dem ach was na klar


----------



## daniel77 (27. November 2008)

home schrieb:


> hab ich dich dienstags bei bornmann gesehen?!muß mich nun langsam zu eurer truppe dazugesellen..mfg



Du kamst mir entgegen als ich gegangen bin, richtig? 
Du kannst gerne mitkommen, wir sind immer auf der Suche nach Mitfahrern. Wie wärs denn mit diesem Sonntag? Hab in deinem Album doch auch ein Rennrad gesehen


----------



## home (27. November 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Du kamst mir entgegen als ich gegangen bin, richtig?
> Du kannst gerne mitkommen, wir sind immer auf der Suche nach Mitfahrern. Wie wärs denn mit diesem Sonntag? Hab in deinem Album doch auch ein Rennrad gesehen


..na also warst´es doch,hab die ganze zeit im auto überlegt!!!des rr hab ich leider noch nicht in händen,steht noch beim freundlichen..werd aber dranbleiben,rad´l z.Z. ja meist allein durch die wälder


----------



## daniel77 (27. November 2008)

Dann häng dich doch mit dran wenn wir wieder MTB fahren.


----------



## daniel77 (28. November 2008)

Die Planung fürs kommende WE:

Sonntag 30.11.08
Rennrad nach Gieselwerder, locker G1-G2 (!) 
Mitfahrer bisher vier, wie siehts aus bei Torsten, Hans??
Abfahrt/Treffpunkt: Vorschlag wäre 10.30Uhr am Wolpertinger??

Selbstverständlich wieder mit Kuchen futtern in Hann-Münden (4Stck. sind für Jochen reserviert )


----------



## TKS (28. November 2008)

Moin,

ich muss am Sonntag wieder gegen spätestens 12 Uhr zu Hause sein, von daher werde ich gegen 9 Uhr abrollen. (KS-Reinhardshagen und zurück, GA1, ca. 3 Stunden locker)

Am Samstag habe ich den ganzen Tag Zeit. Wegen dem Matsch wäre ich auch hier für RR.

Skilanglauf am Meißner geht übrigens wunderbar, macht total Laune. Die 9 Km-Spur ist gespurt. 

Viele Grüße
Torsten

P.S.: Jetzt erstmal Muskelkater auskurieren vom Ski-LL...


----------



## tschabo007 (28. November 2008)

TKS schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich muss am Sonntag wieder gegen spätestens 12 Uhr zu Hause sein, von daher werde ich gegen 9 Uhr abrollen. (KS-Reinhardshagen und zurück, GA1, ca. 3 Stunden locker)
> 
> ...



Wegen mir können wir auch schon früher lose.
Dann bleibt Mittags mehr Zeit für den Weihnachtsmarktglühwein
In jedem Fall isses noch kalt um 9ne.
Solong


----------



## TKS (28. November 2008)

Wer iss'n tschabo007? *neugierig* Ich kann Dich grade nicht aufgrund Deines 'Fuhrparks' zuordnen 

Dann können wir ja um 9 losfahren. Wie siehts mit Samstag aus? Wie gesagt. locker (von Anfang bis Ende) am Fluss lang, alles andere macht bei dem Wetter nur krank. Und gegen einen Aftertrainingsglühwein habe ich auch nichts einzuwenden .

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## tschabo007 (28. November 2008)

TKS schrieb:


> Wer iss'n tschabo007? *neugierig* Ich kann Dich grade nicht aufgrund Deines 'Fuhrparks' zuordnen
> 
> Dann können wir ja um 9 losfahren. Wie siehts mit Samstag aus? Wie gesagt. locker (von Anfang bis Ende) am Fluss lang, alles andere macht bei dem Wetter nur krank. Und gegen einen Aftertrainingsglühwein habe ich auch nichts einzuwenden .
> 
> ...



Der michael Mim Scottrenner


----------



## TKS (29. November 2008)

Alles klar!

Jetzt isses heute mit dem RR ein bisschen schwierig wie es aussieht... Schnee + 23er Reifen = Aua...

Ich werde mich gleich in den Keller verkrümeln und mal schnell irgendein Winterrad zusammenkloppen, mal sehen was noch so rumliegt.

Dann vielleicht so gegen 13 Uhr ein bisschen im Schnee rumalbern? Kolja will z.B. die Wirtschaftswege nach Hofgeismar unsicher machen (MTB). Ist ja fast wie RR-fahren 

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (29. November 2008)

Mal schauen wie es oben aussieht, wenn es so wie letztes WE ist können wir morgen auch eine gepflegte kurze Runde MTB fahren, oder es trockent ab und wir fahren RR am Fluß wie geplant. Heute klapptz bei mir leider nicht wenn dann morgen. 
Vielleicht sollte Christian mal um die Ecke schauen und berichten ob es oben bei ihm gefroren ist oder matschig.


----------



## daniel77 (29. November 2008)

Sieht jedenfalls schön weiß oben aus


----------



## Cube-Chris (29. November 2008)

Abtauender Schnee --> Schneematsch   +0,5°C 



huahahaha ekelisch isses!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daniel77 (29. November 2008)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Abtauender Schnee --> Schneematsch   +0,5°C
> 
> 
> 
> huahahaha ekelisch isses!!!!!!!!!!!!



egal soll heute nacht frieren und morgen kälter werden, also morgen MTB, Treffen so gegen 10Uhr in KS, ma gucken wie lange wirs aushalten


----------



## TKS (29. November 2008)

Hallo,

war grade fahren im Habichtwald (die alten Teile haben für ein Rad gereicht  ): Zwischen festgefrorenem Schnee (ganz oben) und tiefem Matsch (unten) ist alles dabei. Bin froh dass ich jetzt einen Schleifer habe, sonst wäre es echt schade um die guten Teile gewesen. Die genommene Bodenprobe in einer zu schnellen Kurve verspricht für morgen einen hartgefrorenen Boden .

Wie schon gesagt, ich muss leider schon gegen 9 Uhr los.

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## daniel77 (29. November 2008)

TKS schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> war grade fahren im Habichtwald (die alten Teile haben für ein Rad gereicht  ): Zwischen festgefrorenem Schnee (ganz oben) und tiefem Matsch (unten) ist alles dabei. Bin froh dass ich jetzt einen Schleifer habe, sonst wäre es echt schade um die guten Teile gewesen. Die genommene Bodenprobe in einer zu schnellen Kurve verspricht für morgen einen hartgefrorenen Boden .
> 
> ...



Biste mit Schutzblech gefahren?? 
Christian holt mich gegen 10Uhr ab, wir können uns doch so gegen 10.30Uhr oben treffen und noch eine Runde gemeinsam drehen? Ich schick dir mal meine Handy Nr. als PN.

Kommt sonst noch wer mit um 10Uhr??


----------



## mammut oil (29. November 2008)

hallo,
wo trefft ihr euch um 10.00 uhr komme mal mit

gruß oliver


----------



## tschabo007 (29. November 2008)

mammut oil schrieb:


> hallo,
> wo trefft ihr euch um 10.00 uhr komme mal mit
> 
> gruß oliver





daniel77 schrieb:


> Biste mit Schutzblech gefahren??
> Christian holt mich gegen 10Uhr ab, wir können uns doch so gegen 10.30Uhr oben treffen und noch eine Runde gemeinsam drehen? Ich schick dir mal meine Handy Nr. als PN.
> 
> Kommt sonst noch wer mit um 10Uhr??



Also wenns Trocken sein sollte habe ich eisgentlich keine Lust auffe Fresse zu fliegen .
War die Woche schon mal Schlammbaden und muss sagen ein Peeling reicht mir.
Ich wäre für Renner fahn wenn überhaupt
Michael

Ach ja Treffen tut man sich um 10Uhr in der Westerburgstrasse, alternativ beim Edelmann.
Denke das findet man.


----------



## daniel77 (29. November 2008)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Ich wäre für Renner fahn wenn überhaupt



nee, nee, is grad spiegelglatt draußen, der Boden ist hier in der Stadt schon fast hartgeforen, wird  morgen oben alles hart sein.

Christian kommt mit dem MTB morgen um 10Uhr zu mir und dann fahren wir mal hoch und gucken wo`s hart ist.

Kommst auch zu mir oder sollen wir Dich bei dir abholen?

@mammut oil: Kannst gerne mitkommen, sei um 10Uhr einfach in der Westerburgstraße im vorderen Westen, kannst uns eigentlich nicht verfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschabo007 (29. November 2008)

in der Stadt schon fast hartgeforen, wird morgen oben alles hart sein.

"Besser wäre natürlich unten hart und schööön warm morgens wenn MAN aufSTEHT"


----------



## daniel77 (29. November 2008)

jaja, nasses Handtuch hart


----------



## tschabo007 (29. November 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> jaja, Nasses Handtuch Hart :d



Richtig!


----------



## Cube-Chris (29. November 2008)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> "Besser wäre natürlich unten hart und schööön warm morgens wenn MAN aufSTEHT"



Na, da war doch was mit Morgenlatte eben am Telefon!!?!!
Kommt mir alles so bekannt vor was hier steht.

Also denn, ich bin dann da und jetzt mal weg.


----------



## daniel77 (30. November 2008)

schön wars


----------



## TKS (30. November 2008)

wasn das für ne unsoziale Gruppe?  Einer fährt schnell hoch und fotografiert dann die die zu langsam waren... 

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mammut oil (30. November 2008)

hi,
super tour 
ne das ist anders, alle fahren hoch und dann führs foto wieder runter
falls mann nicht vorher umkippt
freu mich aufs nächste mal 

gruß oliver


----------



## kiwikid (2. Dezember 2008)

Moin, alle die lust und Licht haben, NITERIDE jetzt um 18:15 am Baikschopp HEUTE ABEND!!!! Wetter sieht doch gut aus oder?

Gruss Kiwi


----------



## Cube-Chris (2. Dezember 2008)

Sorry, muss mal wieder Arbeiten !!!!


----------



## TKS (2. Dezember 2008)

Heute ist Dienstag, oder? Total vergessen, den neitreid. Oh Mann, hoffentlich ist bald Weihnachten 

Viele Grüße
Torsten

P.S.: Wegen dem Wetter: Grad eben hat es in Hann Münden geschüttet - toll, bei 3 Grad und gefrorenem Boden. Dann viel Spaß beim Schlittschuhlaufen mit Licht!


----------



## daniel77 (2. Dezember 2008)

kiwikid schrieb:


> Moin, alle die lust und Licht haben, NITERIDE jetzt um 18:15 am Baikschopp HEUTE ABEND!!!! Wetter sieht doch gut aus oder?
> 
> Gruss Kiwi



18.15Uhr ist leider etwas zu früh, wir sind trotzdem einen gepflegten Nightride durch den Habichtswald gefahren 
Vielleicht klappt ja nächste Woche.


----------



## kiwikid (3. Dezember 2008)

moin, war zwar mehr klasse statt masse hat aber total spass gemacht!
Schnee, am Zollstck lag genug für Thorsten...!
hat Spass gemacht... also dann nächste auflage: Next Week!
Baikschopp 18:15 jeden Dienstag...!


----------



## TKS (3. Dezember 2008)

kiwikid schrieb:


> moin, war zwar mehr klasse statt masse hat aber total spass gemacht!
> Schnee, am Zollstck lag genug für Thorsten...!
> hat Spass gemacht... also dann nächste auflage: Next Week!
> Baikschopp 18:15 jeden Dienstag...!



Genug Schnee fürs Skifahren oder willst Du auf mein Drogenproblem anpielen   ? Ich gehe jetzt erstmal eine Runde laufen. Danach Schreibtischgymnastik (gilt das auch im Trainingsplan?).

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## tschabo007 (6. Dezember 2008)

Öhm, Jungens
Was ist den mit Sonntag.
Fahren wir ne Runde oder legen wir uns vorn Kamin?
Also so um 10 kanns lose gehen mim treten.
Sachtma was...
Kisses


----------



## daniel77 (6. Dezember 2008)

Wenns nicht regnet würde ich RR flach am Fluss vorschlagen. Treffen so gegen 11Uhr am Wolpertinger?


----------



## tschabo007 (6. Dezember 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Wenns nicht regnet würde ich RR flach am Fluss vorschlagen. Treffen so gegen 11Uhr am Wolpertinger?



Will wohl sonst niemand?
Ham wohl alle Angst vorm langsam fahren
Muss mal schauen wies mir geht.
Kann dich ja abholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (7. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

die Hochzeit (nicht meine eigene, um Gerüchten vorzubeugen ) war super gestern... Vorm Kamin liegen war daher das einzig Mögliche . Schalala... Ein Bier ein Korn da liegste vorn...

Viele Grüße, Kopfschmerzen sind schon fast weg
Torsten


----------



## hutsche (7. Dezember 2008)

Morgen jemand Lust auf 3-3,5h RR G1 flach, z.B. HaMü, Witzenhausen oder Melsungen, HeLi ? Start spätestens 13 Uhr.


----------



## TKS (7. Dezember 2008)

Sorry,

muss arbeiten. Viel Spaß!

Torsten


----------



## tschabo007 (7. Dezember 2008)

hutsche schrieb:


> Morgen jemand Lust auf 3-3,5h RR G1 flach, z.B. HaMü, Witzenhausen oder Melsungen, HeLi ? Start spätestens 13 Uhr.



Ich auch.


----------



## hutsche (7. Dezember 2008)

Hmm, die Berufsgruppe in der Wolfhager Straße hat immer Zeit! Aber das ist wohl eine andere Geschichte...


----------



## daniel77 (7. Dezember 2008)

Muss auch arbeiten, wie siehts am Dienstag mit Nightride aus?


----------



## TKS (8. Dezember 2008)

Morgen kann ich gegen 13 Uhr losfahren. Wer Lust hat, 3h GA1 am Fluss lang (säär logga). D.h. gegen 13:15 Uhr an der Weserspitze treffen (Tanke).

Nightride dann für mich morgen eher nicht, muss dann wieder an den Schreibtisch.

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## hutsche (8. Dezember 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> wie siehts am Dienstag mit Nightride aus?



Leider eher Nightwork. 

Am Donnerstag Nachmittag /Abend möchte ich zu Laufen einladen. Ich werde 3* die Herkulestreppen laufen, dazwischen jeweils piano den Fahrweg runter. Dauer ca. 1h. Startzeit noch ungewiss. Hängt von der Arbeit ab. Wer das noch nicht gemacht hat: Ist sauanstrengend. 
Wäre auch sehr nett, wenn jemand mal posten könnte, ob die Treppen mittlerweile vom Eise befreit sind.


----------



## TKS (8. Dezember 2008)

hutsche schrieb:


> Leider eher Nightwork.
> 
> Am Donnerstag Nachmittag /Abend möchte ich zu Laufen einladen. Ich werde 3* die Herkulestreppen laufen, dazwischen jeweils piano den Fahrweg runter. Dauer ca. 1h. Startzeit noch ungewiss. Hängt von der Arbeit ab. Wer das noch nicht gemacht hat: Ist sauanstrengend.
> Wäre auch sehr nett, wenn jemand mal posten könnte, ob die Treppen mittlerweile vom Eise befreit sind.



Wie wärs mit hochlaufen (MTB dabei tragen) oben einen Zombie trinken und mit dem Bike wieder runter? Wer dann  noch alle Zähne hat hat gewonnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (8. Dezember 2008)




----------



## TKS (8. Dezember 2008)

der hat dann wohl verloren


----------



## daniel77 (9. Dezember 2008)

kiwikid schrieb:


> ... also dann nächste auflage: Next Week!
> Baikschopp 18:15 jeden Dienstag...!



Dann simmer heute doch mal dabei


----------



## mammut oil (9. Dezember 2008)

hallo,
beleuchte euch heute auch mal.


gruß oliver


----------



## daniel77 (9. Dezember 2008)

mammut oil schrieb:


> hallo,
> beleuchte euch heute auch mal.
> 
> 
> gruß oliver



 ok, wir sehen uns dann beim Baikschopp


----------



## Cube-Chris (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich will auch mit 

Am WE wird´s auch nichts, weil ich ne Ausbildung zum Ersthelfer mache.
Aber naja, ich will mich ja eh erst mal richtig auskurieren.

So denn Euch viel Spass

MfG Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiwikid (9. Dezember 2008)

Wird sehr gut heut abend, werden ca. 6-8 Leute...

Ciao Kiwi


----------



## TKS (9. Dezember 2008)

Keine Zeit zum Radfahren, zu lange beim Zahnarzt gewesen 

Wer Bock hat auf Laufen... um 15 Uhr gehts los (oder später falls wer Lust hat; Harleshausen und Umgebung). Radfahren dann wohl erst wieder im Neuen jahr


----------



## daniel77 (9. Dezember 2008)

kiwikid schrieb:


> Wird sehr gut heut abend, werden ca. 6-8 Leute...
> 
> Ciao Kiwi



In welche Richtung wird gefahren? Hab grade noch einen Termin gegen 16Uhr reinbekommen, das könnte dann sehr knapp werden.
Habichtswald wäre da sehr entgegenkommend.


----------



## daniel77 (10. Dezember 2008)




----------



## tschabo007 (10. Dezember 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


>



Haste nicht ein besseres Bild???
Eins mit Trail Alta


@Hans


hutsche schrieb:


> Leider eher Nightwork.
> 
> Am Donnerstag Nachmittag /Abend möchte ich zu Laufen einladen. Ich werde 3* die Herkulestreppen laufen, dazwischen jeweils piano den Fahrweg runter. Dauer ca. 1h. Startzeit noch ungewiss. Hängt von der Arbeit ab. Wer das noch nicht gemacht hat: Ist sauanstrengend.
> Wäre auch sehr nett, wenn jemand mal posten könnte, ob die Treppen mittlerweile vom Eise befreit sind.



Gestern sahs noch sehr nach Eis aus
Laufen klappt nicht... Knieprobs.... werden wohl nicht besser beim Treppensteigen ääää rennen


----------



## daniel77 (10. Dezember 2008)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Haste nicht ein besseres Bild???
> Eins mit Trail Alta



sieht man nich viel vom Trail, außerdem haste den Trail gestern abend ja sehr genau begutachtet 

Wenn die Bedingungen oben bis zum WE so bleiben können wir eine schöne Tour machen


----------



## tschabo007 (10. Dezember 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> sieht man nich viel vom Trail, außerdem haste den Trail gestern abend ja sehr genau begutachtet
> 
> Wenn die Bedingungen oben bis zum WE so bleiben können wir eine schöne Tour machen



Naja, eigentlich wollte ich nur testen was die neue Lampe so kann.


----------



## TKS (10. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

am Wochenende bin ich dabei! Samstag gegen 12 Uhr wäre super!!! Sonntag verspeise ich unschuldige Vögel im Kreis der Familie, leider keine Zeit.

@ Daniel: Doch zum Weichei geworden ? Komische Starrgabel das...


----------



## bergsprint (10. Dezember 2008)

wollte auch mal mit 
leider ist nicht nur der tag sondern auch die uhrzeit für den nightride anderst.
bin wieder fitgespritzt(leider keine lance edition bin immer noch langsam) und kann fahren
grüße jochen


----------



## daniel77 (11. Dezember 2008)

TKS schrieb:


> @ Daniel: Doch zum Weichei geworden ? Komische Starrgabel das...



Jaja, kenn da so Leute die brettern mit Federgabel immer die steilsten und am tief verschneitesten Trails runter, da muss man doch mithalten 



TKS schrieb:


> am Wochenende bin ich dabei! Samstag gegen 12 Uhr wäre super!!! Sonntag verspeise ich unschuldige Vögel im Kreis der Familie, leider keine Zeit.



Gute Zeit, bin ich dabei, Treffen an der Haltestelle Hessenschanze??



bergsprint schrieb:


> wollte auch mal mit
> leider ist nicht nur der tag sondern auch die uhrzeit für den nightride anderst.
> bin wieder fitgespritzt(leider keine lance edition bin immer noch langsam) und kann fahren
> grüße jochen



Komm doch am Samstag mit, vielleicht gibts ja die Contador-Edition


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (11. Dezember 2008)

Hab noch was für Jochen zur Formsteigerung, einfach mal diesen Herrn anrufen und nach den roten Beuteln fragen


----------



## TKS (11. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

alles klar, dann 12 Uhr an der Hessenschanze. Jetzt hast DU ne Federgabel und ich bau mir ne Alustarrgabel ein - na toll! Was wenn ich Dich jetzt trotzdem versäge ? Können wir am samstag mal testen; ich hab mir ne Überhöhung mitr knapp 20cm gebaut und einen 140er Vorbau drangeschraubt - wie früher  !!! Klassisches Retrofeeling halt 8endlich wieder Rückenschmerzen, taube Handgelenke und ein steifer nacken 

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## mammut oil (11. Dezember 2008)

hallo,
wo issen die Hessenschanz


----------



## TKS (11. Dezember 2008)

mammut oil schrieb:


> hallo,
> wo issen die Hessenschanz



Einfach in die Straßenbahn setzen und irgendwann bist Du da 

Am Ende der Schanzenstr.; es kommt darauf an woher Du kommst, dann kann ich es Dir beschreiben.

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## mammut oil (11. Dezember 2008)

Komme aus wettesingen,
ist die Gastwirtschaft der treffpunkt

gruß oliver


----------



## hutsche (11. Dezember 2008)

Morgen jemand 2,5-3h RR locker Ri. HaMü? 13.00 Uhr Tanke Weserspitze.


----------



## TKS (11. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

das ist die Endhaltestelle der Straßenbahn Linie 8 in Kirchditmold, nicht das gasthaus (das ist aber nur ca. 50m entfernt, da kommen wir auch alle vorbei). Wir treffen uns in der Nähe des Wartehäuschens, sind dann nicht zu übersehen.

Ui, Wettsingen ist aber weit weg. Kommst Du mit dem Auto? Am Treffpunkt gibt es genügend Parkplätze. Wir fahren eine gemütliche Runde (ja, ja, Jungs: G E M Ü T L I C H ) mit garantierten Sprinteinlagen und Bergquälerei. Oben warten wir dann alle und Daniel macht dann von den losern Fotos!

Viele Grüße und bis Samstag um 12 Uhr (Daniel, iss vorher mal was sonst frieren mir beim Warten wieder die Füße ab)
Torsten


----------



## TKS (11. Dezember 2008)

hutsche schrieb:


> Morgen jemand 2,5-3h RR locker Ri. HaMü? 13.00 Uhr Tanke Weserspitze.



Hallo Hans, 14:15 Uhr Tanke Weserspitze, dann bin ich dabei!!!

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## hutsche (11. Dezember 2008)

TKS schrieb:


> Hallo Hans, 14:15 Uhr Tanke Weserspitze, dann bin ich dabei!!!
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Torsten



Hi, dann sei es so. Freut mich, bis morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (11. Dezember 2008)

Freut mich auch! Bis morgen. Ich schicke Dir noch eine PN mit Tel.-Nr.
Torsten


----------



## daniel77 (11. Dezember 2008)

TKS schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> alles klar, dann 12 Uhr an der Hessenschanze. Jetzt hast DU ne Federgabel und ich bau mir ne Alustarrgabel ein - na toll! Was wenn ich Dich jetzt trotzdem versäge ? Können wir am samstag mal testen; ich hab mir ne Überhöhung mitr knapp 20cm gebaut und einen 140er Vorbau drangeschraubt - wie früher  !!! Klassisches Retrofeeling halt 8endlich wieder Rückenschmerzen, taube Handgelenke und ein steifer nacken
> 
> ...



Hab sogar heute nochmal mit Disc-Bremsen aufgerüstet 
(muss morgen nur nochmal die Lassos kürzen lassen )



mammut oil schrieb:


> hallo,
> wo issen die Hessenschanz



Du kannst auch um 11.30Uhr zu mir kommen, wie das letzte mal.



hutsche schrieb:


> Morgen jemand 2,5-3h RR locker Ri. HaMü? 13.00 Uhr Tanke Weserspitze.



Mal schauen ob ichs auch packe, falls ja sag ich nochmal via Handy Bescheid. Wann denn nun 13Uhr oder 14.15Uhr ??


----------



## hutsche (12. Dezember 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob ichs auch packe, falls ja sag ich nochmal via Handy Bescheid. Wann denn nun 13Uhr oder 14.15Uhr ??



14.15 Uhr. Kannst auch 13.45 Uhr Altenbaunaer/Oberzwehrener sein. Du würdest ja aus Ri. Baunatal kommen?


----------



## daniel77 (12. Dezember 2008)

14.15Uhr könnte klappen, komme aber von zuhause, bin mitm Auto an der Arbeit  
Wenn ich komme sage ich nochmal via SMS Bescheid und bin dann auch an der BP Tanke am Wesertor.

Kommst Du morgen auch mit MTB fahren?


----------



## hutsche (12. Dezember 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Kommst Du morgen auch mit MTB fahren?



Nö, habe dieses WE noch mal Lehrgang, bin dann erst wieder nächstes in KS. Handy nehme ich nie mit zum Radeln, aber wir werden ja sehen, ob du 14.15 Uhr da bist.


----------



## tschabo007 (12. Dezember 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Hab sogar heute nochmal mit Disc-Bremsen aufgerüstet
> (muss morgen nur nochmal die Lassos kürzen lassen )
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (12. Dezember 2008)

hutsche schrieb:


> aber wir werden ja sehen, ob du 14.15 Uhr da bist.



Hat leider nicht hingehauen 

War aber mal die neuen Discs einbremsen, ist super oben 
Ab Höhe Herkules wirds aber sauglatt, am hohen Gras war an fahren kaum zu denken 



tschabo007 schrieb:


> Ähm gehts vielleicht auch um 13.00Uhr??
> Könnte sonst knapp werden bei mir
> Michael



Sei doch um 13Uhr oben am Parkplatz an der Rasenallee dann fahren wir schonmal hoch und wieder runter und holen dich dann dort ab..........


----------



## TKS (12. Dezember 2008)

Heute gar keiner Zeit gehabt? Habe bis halb drei gewartet, keiner zu sehen... Saukalt!


----------



## TKS (12. Dezember 2008)

Von mir aus ist morgen auch generell 13 Uhr OK; mehr als 3 Stunden halte ich es eh nicht auf dem Rad aus. Ich taue grade meine zehen wieder auf


----------



## daniel77 (12. Dezember 2008)

TKS schrieb:


> Von mir aus ist morgen auch generell 13 Uhr OK; mehr als 3 Stunden halte ich es eh nicht auf dem Rad aus. Ich taue grade meine zehen wieder auf



Is mir auch egal, und meiner besseren Hälfte noch lieber 
13Uhr Haltestelle Hessenschanze dann also.

Michi ich hole Dich dann um 12.45 bei Dir ab. Wer vorher zu mir kommt sollte dann spätestens um 12.30Uhr da sein.


----------



## mammut oil (12. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
zu welcher Uhrzeit gehts denn Morgen los.
Und nach möglichkeit wenig Teer.
Habe neu Reifen Maxxis Highroller vorn /minion hinten.
Die rollen nicht so leicht

Gruß Oliver


ups schon erledigt


----------



## daniel77 (12. Dezember 2008)

@mammut oil: Kommst Du zu mir oder zur Haltestelle Hessenschanze?


----------



## hutsche (12. Dezember 2008)

TKS schrieb:


> Heute gar keiner Zeit gehabt? Habe bis halb drei gewartet, keiner zu sehen... Saukalt!



Ich habe auch gewartet: Von 14.12 Uhr (ich bin immer etwas früher da) bis 14.18 Uhr. Dann bin ich wie geplant 3h gefahren. Schade!


----------



## mammut oil (12. Dezember 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> @mammut oil: Kommst Du zu mir oder zur Haltestelle Hessenschanze?



bin um 12.30 bei dir
bis Morgen Oliver


----------



## tschabo007 (12. Dezember 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Is mir auch egal, und meiner besseren Hälfte noch lieber
> 13Uhr Haltestelle Hessenschanze dann also.
> 
> Michi ich hole Dich dann um 12.45 bei Dir ab. Wer vorher zu mir kommt sollte dann spätestens um 12.30Uhr da sein.



Supi
Hoffe mal ich hab nich zu hoch gepockert und das klappt morgen.
Denke schon.
12.45 Uhr ist Supi.
Wasn mit dir TrainerJochen kommste auch mit?
Solong Michael


----------



## TKS (13. Dezember 2008)

hutsche schrieb:


> Ich habe auch gewartet: Von 14.12 Uhr (ich bin immer etwas früher da) bis 14.18 Uhr. Dann bin ich wie geplant 3h gefahren. Schade!



Ich bin gegen 14:17 Uhr da gewesen - dann haben wir uns echt knapp verpasst. Bist Du wieder Ri. KS zurückgefahren? Ich habe auf dem Radweg immer Ausschau gehalten.

Hoffentlich klappt es nächstes Mal - dann lieber gleich um 14:20 Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (13. Dezember 2008)

War ja ganz schön heute! Nur meine Hände tun weh...  Habe 48 km/h in einer Abfahrt gemessen - deshalb die Schläge...

Na, wie war es denn bei der Strassenfraktion? Ja ja, erst mit Dicken Reifen, 4000 mm Federweg und Carbonrahmen einen auf dicke Hose machen und dann wie die rasierte-Beine-Fraktion aufm Asphalt herumrollern 

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## daniel77 (13. Dezember 2008)

TKS schrieb:


> Na, wie war es denn bei der Strassenfraktion? Ja ja, erst mit Dicken Reifen, 4000 mm Federweg und Carbonrahmen einen auf dicke Hose machen und dann wie die rasierte-Beine-Fraktion aufm Asphalt herumrollern



Jaja, Carbon statt Kondition 

War eine Super-Tour heute, besonders der Dörnberg hat sich gelohnt


----------



## tschabo007 (13. Dezember 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Jaja, Carbon statt Kondition
> 
> War eine Super-Tour heute, besonders der Dörnberg hat sich gelohnt



Richtich und garnichmal Kalt


----------



## mammut oil (13. Dezember 2008)

hallo 
war eine super runde 
schöne abfahrten
und in ca 4 monaten sind wir dann gleichzeitig auf`m Berg

beim gemütlichen fahren

oliver


----------



## tschabo007 (13. Dezember 2008)

@ All
Morgen Sonntag noch ne Runde gefällig?
Dachte so ähnlich wie heute?
So 12.30Uhr bis 14.30Uhr wäre ich Startklar.....
michael


----------



## daniel77 (13. Dezember 2008)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> @ All
> Morgen Sonntag noch ne Runde gefällig?
> Dachte so ähnlich wie heute?
> So 12.30Uhr bis 14.30Uhr wäre ich Startklar.....
> michael



Joa, lass uns mal eher 13Uhr sagen 



mammut oil schrieb:


> und in ca 4 monaten sind wir dann gleichzeitig auf`m Berg



weißt doch treten, treten, treten


----------



## tschabo007 (13. Dezember 2008)

weißt doch treten, treten, treten 


Sonst eigentlich nix


----------



## TKS (15. Dezember 2008)

mammut oil schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> beim gemütlichen fahren
> 
> oliver



Oooooh ja, total gemütlich die Berge immer am Anschlag (war zumindest bei mir so...) hochzuballern  und sich oben dann was abfrieren  

Ich fange dann im Januar nach 2 Wochen Cheeseburger und Tropensonne an zu traninieren sonst komme ich nicht mehr hinter Euch her. Jetzt erstmal lecker Kuchen und Plätzchen von der Omi als Frühstück.

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## tschabo007 (15. Dezember 2008)

TKS schrieb:


> Oooooh ja, total gemütlich die Berge immer am Anschlag (war zumindest bei mir so...) hochzuballern  und sich oben dann was abfrieren
> 
> Ich fange dann im Januar nach 2 Wochen Cheeseburger und Tropensonne an zu traninieren sonst komme ich nicht mehr hinter Euch her. Jetzt erstmal lecker Kuchen und Plätzchen von der Omi als Frühstück.
> 
> ...



Wann Mann so Frühstück!  Neid

Will morgen vormittach  Renner fahn so von 10-13Uhr??
LockerLässig??
Wer noch?
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jehoover (15. Dezember 2008)

es wird zeit, dass ich mal wieder mitfahre 
dann braucht TKS sich keine Gedanken zu machen, dass er die Bremse ist  
nach zwei Erkältungen und gesamt 5 Wochen Pause darf ich langsam wieder fahren... mal sehen wie lang es dauert bis ich wieder 3 Std. ohne Po und Bein Aua überstehe 

Michi? Musst du auch mal arbeiten?
Hab zwar Urlaub heut und Morgen aber ich schreib morgen Abend Klausur und ich muss mir noch einiges aneignen...


----------



## tschabo007 (15. Dezember 2008)

Michi? Musst du auch mal arbeiten?

Ja meistens Nachts, zumindest an der echten Arbeit....


----------



## Casey Riback (15. Dezember 2008)

Hey Urlauber, Ich fahr morgen von 8.30 - 10.30 Radweg. Sag an falls Du oder sonst einer mitkommt.


----------



## TKS (15. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ich fahre wahrscheinlich morgen von ca. 13 - 16 Uhr locker an der Fulda lang (RR). Falls meine Erkältung morgen wieder weg ist...

Neuer Rekord: Ich habe Fr., Sa. und So. Gans gegessen - wer kann da mithalten? Jetzt fühle ich mich selber gemästet; jetzt erstmal nochn Plätzchen und ein Stück Buttercreme von der Superomi... 

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## daniel77 (15. Dezember 2008)

TKS schrieb:


> Neuer Rekord: Ich habe Fr., Sa. und So. Gans gegessen - wer kann da mithalten?



ich kann nur bei sowas mithalten


----------



## daniel77 (15. Dezember 2008)

würde ja auch gerne mitfahren, wird aber nur zum abends laufen reichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschabo007 (15. Dezember 2008)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> Hey Urlauber, Ich fahr morgen von 8.30 - 10.30 Radweg. Sag an falls Du oder sonst einer mitkommt.



Du!
Du bist doch der Juri ne
Heut Nacht muss ich mal Arbeiten, bis um 4.00Uhr.
Da wollte sogar ich mal schlafen

@ Torsten
Hast wohl nicht eher Zeit?
Evtll. Könnten wir dann ja zu dritt reiten....ähhhh fahn.
Michael


----------



## TKS (15. Dezember 2008)

Hm, ich könnte absolut notfalls schon um 12:30 da sein (Weserspitze), früher wird es definitiv nichts, leider.

Schade, aber Euch viel Spass!
Torsten


----------



## daniel77 (17. Dezember 2008)

Hat heute abend jemand Lust und Zeit für einen Nightride? Start so ab 18.30Uhr; RR oder MTB mir egal


----------



## tschabo007 (17. Dezember 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Hat heute abend jemand Lust und Zeit für einen Nightride? Start so ab 18.30Uhr; RR oder MTB mir egal



Zu Spät gesehen
Hätte Zeit haben können...


----------



## daniel77 (18. Dezember 2008)

Wie siehts denn am WE mit einer Weihnachtstour aus? Je nach Wetterlage durch den Wald oder Straße/Radweg mit 
anschließender Verköstigung alkoholischer Heißgetränke


----------



## bergsprint (18. Dezember 2008)

weihnachtour ist am 25.12 zum bilstein
und dann gibt es doch noch das neujahrbiken am 1.1 im fuldatal.
bis dahin bin ich hoffentlich wieder gesund 

grüße jochen


----------



## daniel77 (18. Dezember 2008)

bergsprint schrieb:


> weihnachtour ist am 25.12 zum bilstein
> und dann gibt es doch noch das neujahrbiken am 1.1 im fuldatal.



Am 25.12. bin ich dabei, am 1.1. eher nicht.......
Wo und wann gehts los?



bergsprint schrieb:


> bis dahin bin ich hoffentlich wieder gesund



Ist dir der spanische Beutel nicht bekommen


----------



## bergsprint (18. Dezember 2008)

der spanische beutel hilft nur wenn man auch fährt.ich habe mit meiner sehnenscheidentzündung eine tour de arzt gemacht -die sind alle unfähig oder ich bin etwas besonderes-außer kortison fällt denen nichts ein.
aber im moment bin ich nur furchtbar erkältet.
am 25 würde ich gerne früh starten das man nachmittags noch den familiären verpflichtungen nachkommen kann (10-11 h),ob offen ist weiß ich nicht -die käthe hatte immer offen.
am 1.1 ist eigentlich ein pflichttermin-da sieht man wer ein radfahrer ist*g*
habe da schon ganz tolle "leichen" getroffen.
vielleicht geht es bei mir bis zum wochenende wieder-aber nur flach und langsam.bin schon wieder richtig heiß-muß auch mal etwas für die platzierung im winterpokal tuen.ich werde erst mal das eine oder auch das andere oder auch das dritte und vierte bike von mir fit machen-dann kanns losgehen.

grüße jochen


----------



## TKS (18. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

gleich (14:20 Uhr) an der Tanke Weserspitze. Wer Lust hat, ich bin da. Dann 2,5 bis 2,8  h RR durchs Fuldatal und dann ab ins Warme zu Hause.

Sa. Bin ich dabei, So. nicht (Familie).

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## mammut oil (18. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
Samstag könnte ich auch, hinterher radeln.

gruß Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jehoover (18. Dezember 2008)

Wann am Samstag und wohin?
Muss um 10 mit der Dame des Hauses in die city um ihr Weihnachtsgeschenk zu orten und um dann zuzuschlagen... Und aufgrund des weiblichen Geschlechts lässt sich noch kein Ende absehen...


----------



## daniel77 (18. Dezember 2008)

bergsprint schrieb:


> am 1.1 ist eigentlich ein pflichttermin-da sieht man wer ein radfahrer ist*g*
> habe da schon ganz tolle "leichen" getroffen.



ok, ich komme mit, unter der Bedingung das Christian den Kinderanhänger mitbringt, mich zuhause abholt und wieder heimbringt 


Start am Samstag um 12Uhr?? Mal schauen was das Wetter sagt..........

Wenns morgen mittag nicht aus Eimern regnet fahre ich 2-3 Stunden locker MTB, will wer mit? Start so gegen 13Uhr. Ich lasse mich bei entsprechender Witterung auch zu RR überreden.


----------



## tschabo007 (19. Dezember 2008)

Zitat von bergsprint  Beitrag anzeigen
am 1.1 ist eigentlich ein pflichttermin-da sieht man wer ein radfahrer ist*g*
habe da schon ganz tolle "leichen" getroffen.

Also....
Ich könnte zur Not ja mal wachbleiben, das geht schon
Habe gehört man muss sich mal quälen können als Radler
sonst iss das ja nix
Greets


----------



## daniel77 (19. Dezember 2008)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Ich könnte zur Not ja mal wachbleiben, das geht schons



wie denn?


----------



## tschabo007 (19. Dezember 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> wie denn?



Zeige ich Dir dann gerne

Ähm, Samstag kömmer so gegen 13.00Uhr lose.
Fahrzeugtechnisch bin ich variabel.


----------



## hutsche (19. Dezember 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Start am Samstag um 12Uhr?? Mal schauen was das Wetter sagt..........
> 
> Wenns morgen mittag nicht aus Eimern regnet fahre ich 2-3 Stunden locker MTB, will wer mit? Start so gegen 13Uhr. Ich lasse mich bei entsprechender Witterung auch zu RR überreden.



Hallo, würde ebenfalls mitkommen. Ich schlage 12 Uhr (13 Uhr wäre auch okay, nur nicht später, wegen Dämmerung) Abfahrt Aral Weserspitze vor, 3h RR über HaMü und Staufenberg. Dürfte besser sein, als eine Schlammschlacht im Wald.


----------



## TKS (19. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin für die Schlammschlacht im Wald . Wofür hab ich mir sonst den Schleifer gebaut?

Oder wir fahren mit den anderen auf der Strasse (MTB). 13 Uhr bin ich an der Hessenschanze.

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## daniel77 (19. Dezember 2008)

TKS schrieb:


> Oder wir fahren mit den anderen auf der Strasse (MTB). 13 Uhr bin ich an der Hessenschanze.



Bin auch eher für MTB, können ja mal das "Matschniveau" an der Hessenschanze testen und dann überlegen ob wir mit den anderen mitfahren oder wie letztes WE unser eigenes Ding machen.


----------



## TKS (20. Dezember 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Bin auch eher für MTB, können ja mal das "Matschniveau" an der Hessenschanze testen und dann überlegen ob wir mit den anderen mitfahren oder wie letztes WE unser eigenes Ding machen.



So siehts aus ! Dann bis um 13 Uhr an der Matschschanze.

Edit (11:20 Uhr): Ui, das schüttet aber hier oben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (20. Dezember 2008)

Wie gesagt, wenns richtig schüttet gehe ich lieber laufen oder fahr *R*egen*R*ad


----------



## TKS (20. Dezember 2008)

Bei den gesalzenen Strassen und alle ohne richtige Schutzbleche... Na gut.

Jetzt hat es aufgehört und heute Nachmittag soll es ja auch besser werden. Mit dem MTB Weicheimäßig die Radwege Richtung Hofgeismar abrollern? Nur ein Vorschlag... Oder ich komme bei Dir (Daniel) vorbei mit dem RR und wir rollen gemütlich Richtung Hann Münden (3h GA1)? der Countdown läuft.


----------



## Casey Riback (20. Dezember 2008)

Hi. Wo kommt ihr lang falls es Richtung Hofgeismar geht?


----------



## daniel77 (20. Dezember 2008)

ok, MTB mit den anderen, Michi und ich sind um 13Uhr an der Hessenschanze. Bis gleich


----------



## TKS (20. Dezember 2008)

Jupp,

bin auch gleich mit dem MTB an der Hessenschanze, dann Strasse / Radweg mit dem MTB. Der Weg ist leider noch nicht bekannt, mal sehen.


----------



## tschabo007 (20. Dezember 2008)

Schee woars

Und kaum dreckig 
ohne Schutzplaste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (20. Dezember 2008)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Schee woars
> 
> Und kaum dreckig
> ohne Schutzplaste



... sprach der Oberheizer des Tages; mit 187er Puls bergauf - aua, aua...


----------



## tschabo007 (20. Dezember 2008)

TKS schrieb:


> ... sprach der Oberheizer des Tages; mit 187er Puls bergauf - aua, aua...


Ach komm lass den Tacho doch zuhause.... iss doch 
Winter, da fährt man auf Zeit, nicht auf Tempo, schätze ich mal


----------



## TKS (20. Dezember 2008)

Neinnnnnn,

ohne absolute Puls-, Trittfrequenz- und Tempokontrolle kann ich nicht Radfahren . Das geht doch nicht; schließlich habe ich meinen heutigen Trainingsreifen auch erst nach langen Datenvergleichen und Gewichtskontrolle mit der Briefwaage aufgezogen; gar nicht zu reden von meiner Heliumfüllung, die deutlich leichter als Luft war. Und gestern noch schön Zwiebeln gegessen: Ich habe mir bergauf dann aus einem Furz einen Düsenantrieb gebaut (deshalb bin ich das Schlammstück hochgekommen).

Ja ja, die ganzen Racertricks bekommt Ihr auch noch drauf...


----------



## hutsche (20. Dezember 2008)

Bäh, es gibt nichts schlimmeres als eine vor Dreck knirschende Kette. Da stellen sich mir die Nackenhaare auf. In diesem Sinne: Morgen jemand für Straße?


----------



## daniel77 (20. Dezember 2008)

TKS schrieb:


> Furz einen Düsenantrieb gebaut



so?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKlmHCmeLjE&NR=1



hutsche schrieb:


> Morgen jemand für Straße?



hätte so ca. 2 Stunden Zeit, leider erst so ab 13.30Uhr. Mal schauen was das Wetter sagt.


----------



## tschabo007 (20. Dezember 2008)

Von mir aus können wir mit dem Renner Fahren.
13.30 ist Ok. 13.00 wäre mir lieber.
Wo treffen wir uns.
Lasse mir gerne Kassels umgebung zeigen. Radweg finde ich boring.
Also los ihr Kasselerloslos....
Michael


----------



## Cube-Chris (20. Dezember 2008)

Da ich ja momentan nichts anders zu tun hab als im Internet zu surfen, hab ich da was cooles gefunden:
Für die, die vorhaben nächstes jahr das Rahmenmaterial zu wechseln. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32oewom3FMU&feature=related

Einige kennen es bestimmt schon is aber immer wieder lustig.
Ich hoffe das ich bald wieder Fit bin zum Biken. So denn Euch viel Spass.

MfG Chris


----------



## TKS (20. Dezember 2008)

Dann kannst Du Dir ja mal auch das anschauen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gy8-tcAQeSc

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## hutsche (21. Dezember 2008)

Michi, dann lass uns 13 Uhr an der Orangerie abfahren.

@ Daniel: Vielleicht können wir dich ja unterwegs abpassen, schreib einfach mal, wann du wo sein kannst?


----------



## TKS (21. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

Montag und Dienstag fällt bei mir aus - Bronchitis und grippaler Infekt in der Doppelpackung...  Hatte mich gestern schon gewundert, da ging ja gar nichts mehr.

Euch viel Spaß!

Viele Grüße und frohe Weihnachten
Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hutsche (21. Dezember 2008)

TKS schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Montag und Dienstag fällt bei mir aus - Bronchitis und grippaler Infekt in der Doppelpackung...  Hatte mich gestern schon gewundert, da ging ja gar nichts mehr.
> 
> ...



Oje, mein Beileid. Dann werde mal schnell wieder gesund, da würde ich mit Sport auch nichts riskieren. 

Wer sich sonst noch kurzfristig entschließt:: 13.15 Uhr RR Orangerie


----------



## daniel77 (21. Dezember 2008)

TKS schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Montag und Dienstag fällt bei mir aus - Bronchitis und grippaler Infekt in der Doppelpackung...  Hatte mich gestern schon gewundert, da ging ja gar nichts mehr.
> 
> ...




Na dann gute Besserung, die beste Medizin sind sowieso Cocktails unter karibischer Sonne 

Frohe Weihnachten auch Dir und schönen Urlaub!


----------



## Cube-Chris (21. Dezember 2008)

TKS schrieb:


> Dann kannst Du Dir ja mal auch das anschauen:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gy8-tcAQeSc
> 
> ...



Krasse Sache das.

Wann und wo geht´s denn los am 01.01.2009 ?
Ich denke bis dahin hab ich mich ordentlich auskuriert.


----------



## daniel77 (22. Dezember 2008)

Wenn das Wetter morgen am 23.12.08 passt, wollte ich eine Runde Rennrad fahren, kommt wer mit?


----------



## bergsprint (22. Dezember 2008)

@chris
so früh das die einen schon und die anderen noch wach sind 
11 ?

grüße jochen


----------



## daniel77 (22. Dezember 2008)

bergsprint schrieb:


> @chris
> so früh das die einen schon und die anderen noch wach sind
> 11 ?
> 
> grüße jochen



11Uhr, ihr Bekloppten, das schaff ich doch nie! 



Wann gehts denn am 25. los, Wetter soll ja gut werden.


----------



## bergsprint (22. Dezember 2008)

11, bei mir danach zum christian falls er mitkommt ?
hoffentlich gehts bei mir bis dahin.


----------



## Cube-Chris (22. Dezember 2008)

Am 25.ten komme ich lieber noch nicht mit, dann liege ich gleich wieder um.
Aber wünsche euch ein Frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch.(falls wir uns bis dahin nicht mehr sehen sollten) Viel spass am 25.ten, sehen uns dann am 01.01. !  Würde aber sagen das ich spätestens um 12 Uhr aufbreche und euch dann alle einsammeln werde.

So denn ....

MfG Chris


----------



## daniel77 (22. Dezember 2008)

Dann lade ich mal alle die nach der Tour am 25. noch Kondition haben zu meinem "Haus der Sünde Spezial" ein, am 25.12.2008 ab 22Uhr, Lolita Bar Kassel

>> http://www.armaberokay.de/blog/haus-der-sunde-spezial/1337


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (22. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Besserungswünsche. Der Arzt meinte heute dass ich auf keinen Fall am 24. fliegen kann - egal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Jetzt dröhne ich mich mit 5 Medikamenten + Antibiotika zu, irgendwie wirds schon gehen. 

Ich denke dann am 01.01. an Euch Verrückte - 11 Uhr, ne ne....

Ab dem 06.01. bin ich dann wieder da und fahre gern eine lockere Runde.

Viele Grüße und bis dann
Torsten


----------



## Cube-Chris (22. Dezember 2008)

@Daniel: In die Lolli Bar komme ich aber auf jeden Fall!!!


----------



## daniel77 (22. Dezember 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter morgen am 23.12.08 passt, wollte ich eine Runde Rennrad fahren, kommt wer mit?



 keiner?


----------



## Jehoover (22. Dezember 2008)

wann?


----------



## daniel77 (22. Dezember 2008)

dachte so an 13uhr.....locker 2-3 Stunden durchs Fuldatal in Richtung Norden.


----------



## tschabo007 (22. Dezember 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> dachte so an 13uhr.....locker 2-3 Stunden durchs Fuldatal in Richtung Norden.



2stunden ohne Regen und ich überlege es mir mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jehoover (22. Dezember 2008)

ich hab bis 14 Uhr Anwesenheitspflicht an der arbeit 
wenn ich früher raus komme, meld ich mich telefonisch bei daniel

Lust hätte ich auf jeden Fall...


----------



## daniel77 (22. Dezember 2008)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> 2stunden ohne Regen und ich überlege es mir mal



http://wetter.rtl.de/redaktion/wettercockpit/index.php?md5=077bb79b3a816d117f964911ba4ddb6d

holste mich um 13Uhr ab? 



Jehoover schrieb:


> ich hab bis 14 Uhr Anwesenheitspflicht an der arbeit
> wenn ich früher raus komme, meld ich mich telefonisch bei daniel
> 
> Lust hätte ich auf jeden Fall...



meld dich wenns klappt


----------



## Casey Riback (23. Dezember 2008)

Ja ja, ihr faulen Elemente, um 13.00 Uhr radeln wenn normale Menschen am Mittagstisch sitzen


----------



## daniel77 (23. Dezember 2008)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> Ja ja, ihr faulen Elemente, um 13.00 Uhr radeln wenn normale Menschen am Mittagstisch sitzen



..........oder die Studenten sich nochmal umdrehen 
Wie siehts bei Dir aus, biste dabei?


----------



## Casey Riback (23. Dezember 2008)

Bin grad von meiner ersten Runde wieder heimgekommen. Will später nochmal locker ausfahren, aber 13h ist mir zu früh. Muss nochn bissl Weihnachten machen und so Spätestens bei Eurer Neujahrstour bin ich dabei


----------



## bergsprint (23. Dezember 2008)

hallo
habe gerade eine neue p7 mit neuen 25° reflector gebaut,gute ausleuchtung ,hell,nicht für die straße geeignet*g*.habe noch einen 18°mache ich aber erst später-habe sie in ein sigmagehäuse gebaut .wenn es mir besser geht machen wir einen night test ride.

grüße jochen


----------



## daniel77 (23. Dezember 2008)

Wer ist denn jetzt am 25. dabei und wann gehts wo los? 
Würde gerne den laaaaaaangen Anstieg über Kaufungen zum Bilstein fahren.


----------



## bergsprint (23. Dezember 2008)

holt ihr mich ab-liege ja aufm weg 11 h ?


----------



## bergsprint (24. Dezember 2008)

frohe weihnachten und guten rutsch


----------



## daniel77 (25. Dezember 2008)

lasst uns morgen nochmal auf Wetter gucken und dann entscheiden ob RR oder MTB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschabo007 (26. Dezember 2008)

@Jochen War ne super Runde. Cool das es mal wieder geklappt hat....
Allen sonst noch hier am Sender ein fröhliches Restfest.
Michael


----------



## daniel77 (26. Dezember 2008)

Wer hat Lust morgen gegen mittag die in den letzten drei Tagen angefressenen überflüssigen Kalorien mit einer Runde MTB zu verbrennen? Dachte so an 2-3 Stunden locker durch den Habichtswald.


----------



## mammut oil (26. Dezember 2008)

hallo,
da würde ich doch mal mit kommen.
hoffentlich wird es heute nicht so spät.

gruß oliver


----------



## daniel77 (26. Dezember 2008)

mammut oil schrieb:


> hallo,
> da würde ich doch mal mit kommen.
> hoffentlich wird es heute nicht so spät.
> 
> gruß oliver



12.15Uhr bei mir, lockere 50km durch den Habichtswald


----------



## Casey Riback (26. Dezember 2008)

Hallo. Frohe Weihnachten noch von mir Hätte auch Bock, schaff es aber noch nicht so früh. Kann erst so ab 13.15 los. Fahre evtl. gen Reinhardswald weil da muss ich nicht erst noch durch die Stadt


----------



## daniel77 (27. Dezember 2008)

Morgen (Sonntag), lockere 2 Stunden Söhre-Runde, Treffen um 13Uhr an der Orangerie.


----------



## Cube-Chris (27. Dezember 2008)

Holt ihr mich dann morgen so gegen 14.00 Uhr ab?  Ich will euch nen bischen ausbremsen


----------



## bergsprint (27. Dezember 2008)

will mit ausbremsen


----------



## daniel77 (27. Dezember 2008)

Na das wird dann ja eine nette Runde 

@Jochen kommst Du zur Orangerie?

@Juri: Wie siehts aus, kommst mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Casey Riback (27. Dezember 2008)

Hi, ich hab vor morgen lang zu fahren, so 3-4h. Mathias und ich wollen morgen gegen 11.00 starten und locker über die Fuldawälder in den Reinhardswald strampeln und dann mal sehn. Lass uns die Söhrerunde mal drehn wenn weniger Zeit ist. Grüssle Juri


----------



## bergsprint (27. Dezember 2008)

glaube schon aber nur wenn wir den chris dann nicht abholen-wenn doch liege ich ja irgendwie auf dem weg


----------



## daniel77 (27. Dezember 2008)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab vor morgen lang zu fahren, so 3-4h. Mathias und ich wollen morgen gegen 11.00 starten und locker über die Fuldawälder in den Reinhardswald strampeln und dann mal sehn. Lass uns die Söhrerunde mal drehn wenn weniger Zeit ist. Grüssle Juri



4 Stunden, dann mal viel Spaß beim frieren  
War heute mit Stefan 3 1/2 Stunden unterwegs, hat gereicht.


@Jochen: hole Dich dann so gegen 13.15Uhr ab.
@Chris: sind dann so 13.45-14.00Uhr bei Dir.


----------



## Casey Riback (28. Dezember 2008)

War ne super Runde heut, zwar mit Kälte, aber auch mit schön Sonne


----------



## daniel77 (30. Dezember 2008)

Wer hat Lust am Samstag den 3.1.09 eine Tour über die Fulle-Trails zu machen?


----------



## tschabo007 (30. Dezember 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> wer Hat Lust Am Samstag Den 3.1.09 Eine Tour über Die Fulle-trails Zu Machen?



Ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mammut oil (30. Dezember 2008)

ich auch


----------



## Jehoover (31. Dezember 2008)

moin ihr 
wann und wo startet ihr morgen?
wohin soll es gehen? wie lang und mit welchem Tritt? 

Mal sehen was mein Kopf morgen Früh sagt 
Aber Lust hätte ich auf eine Neujahrstour...


----------



## daniel77 (31. Dezember 2008)

morgen bleib ich im Bett 

Hab heute eine lockere 2 Stunden Runde über die Habichtswald-Trails gedreht, die Trails sind momentan einfach nur geil zu fahren. Staubtrocken und supergriffig wie im Sommer, deshalb auf jeden Fall noch eine Fulle-Trails Tour bei den Bedingungen 

Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und hoffentlich viele gemeinsame Km`s in 2009


----------



## Casey Riback (31. Dezember 2008)

ich wünsche Euch allen einen guten Rutsch. Jesus liebt Euch


----------



## bergsprint (31. Dezember 2008)

guten rutsch euch allen

ich fahre bei mir um 11 los einmal nach hamü und zurück-falls jemand mitkommt bitte anrufen das wir uns treffen können

grüße jochen


----------



## tschabo007 (31. Dezember 2008)

Hi leutz 
Wünsche euch auch allen nen guten....
Will wenn ich rechtzeitig ausm Urlaub zurück bin, morgen mittag ne Runde drehen. 
Denke so an 15Uhr.
Falls wer mitwill, noch wach ist oder langeweile hat
bis nächstes jahr
michael


----------



## Jehoover (1. Januar 2009)

Frohes neues Jahr euch allen!
Auch viele unfallfreie Kilometer und auf das ihr gesund bleibt...


----------



## daniel77 (1. Januar 2009)

Happy New Year euch allen!
Dann starten wir das Jahr mal mit einer schönen Trail-Tour 
Über die Fulle-Trails zum Rinderstall, Kaffe/Kuchen/Aufwärm-Pause, dann über die Hügel zurück nach Kassel. 3-4Stunden, 60-70km, lockeres (Winter)Tempo.

Abfahrt/Treffen mit Christian wäre dann am *Samstag den 3.12.09 um 11Uhr am Wolpertinger*, oder eben für den Rest aus dem Westen entsprechend früher bei mir.


----------



## tschabo007 (1. Januar 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Happy New Year euch allen!
> Dann starten wir das Jahr mal mit einer schönen Trail-Tour
> Über die Fulle-Trails zum Rinderstall, Kaffe/Kuchen/Aufwärm-Pause, dann über die Hügel zurück nach Kassel. 3-4Stunden, 60-70km, lockeres (Winter)Tempo.
> 
> Abfahrt/Treffen mit Christian wäre dann am *Samstag den 3.12.09 um 11Uhr am Wolpertinger*, oder eben für den Rest aus dem Westen entsprechend früher bei mir.




@all
Frohes neues alle wieder Nüchtern?
Ist schon ziemlich spät 11 Uhr denke 10Uhr ist besser.
Ham wor weniger Stress.


----------



## daniel77 (1. Januar 2009)

10Uhr is mir zu früh. Kann man nicht aussschlafen und in Ruhe frühstücken und kälter als 11 ists auch noch. Wir fahren sowieso nur 3-4 Stunden.

@Jochen und Juri: wie siehts bei euch am Samstag aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Casey Riback (1. Januar 2009)

Hi. Bin Samstag in Frankfurt. Wo wart ihr denn heute morgen alle?  Sonntag würd ich gern mitkommen wenn das Wetter ok ist und ihr ne Tour fahrt. Grüßle


----------



## bergsprint (1. Januar 2009)

ich denke mal das ich mitkomme falls ich früh genug wach bin.
gibt es denn jemand der den kollege aus dem frauenknast noch nicht kennt?

grüße jochen


----------



## daniel77 (1. Januar 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> gibt es denn jemand der den kollege aus dem frauenknast noch nicht kennt?



denke schon


----------



## jf1985 (2. Januar 2009)

Hi. Bin der Neue.


----------



## bergsprint (2. Januar 2009)

dann komm morgen mit


----------



## jf1985 (2. Januar 2009)

Gemach gemach, unruhiger Gesell. Gut Ding will Weile haben


----------



## daniel77 (2. Januar 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Abfahrt/Treffen wäre dann am *Samstag den 3.12.09 um 11Uhr am Wolpertinger*, oder eben für den Rest aus dem Westen entsprechend früher bei mir.



 Mitfahren, Internet-Radfahren ist doch langweilig


----------



## hutsche (2. Januar 2009)

Ich ziehe auch das reale Radfahren vor. Werde morgen 11Uhr auch mal am Wolpertinger vorbeischauen. Am Sonntag jemand für Straße?
@Daniel: Im WP entwickelt sich ja ein echter Zweikampf!


----------



## daniel77 (2. Januar 2009)

hutsche schrieb:


> Ich ziehe auch das reale Radfahren vor. Werde morgen 11Uhr auch mal am Wolpertinger vorbeischauen. Am Sonntag jemand für Straße?
> @Daniel: Im WP entwickelt sich ja ein echter Zweikampf!



pass bloß auf wenn ich erst richtig mit Bürogymnastik anfange 

Bis morgen um 11Uhr dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jf1985 (3. Januar 2009)

Hi. Will jemand heut noch ne Runde drehen? Will so ca. 1,5h aufm Radweg die Beine lockern


----------



## daniel77 (3. Januar 2009)

Schöne und kalte Runde durch den Kaufunger Wald rund um den Bilstein wars das heute .


----------



## tschabo007 (3. Januar 2009)

Nice Pics


----------



## jf1985 (4. Januar 2009)

Aloha, fahre morgen früh bissl R1 gen Norden. Also falls wer mit möchte, kurz Bescheid geben. Tempo=locker+langsam


----------



## hutsche (5. Januar 2009)

jf1985 schrieb:


> locker



Kenn ich nicht.



jf1985 schrieb:


> langsam



Kann ich nicht.


----------



## jf1985 (5. Januar 2009)

Der Hans, der kanns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (5. Januar 2009)

Moin!

Bin eben grade frisch aus Miami wieder eingetroffen. Wenn ich mich hier akklimatisiert habe (Ihr habt ja ne sch... Kälte hier  ) bin ich auch wieder dabei. Schade, die Cocktails unter Palmen, blauem Himmel und bei knapp 30 Grad am Azurblauen Meer waren schon nicht schlecht. Besser ist nur: Baiken! (OK, ist nicht ganz ernst gemeint.)

Euch allen ein schönes Neues und viele Grüße
Torsten

P.S.: Ich fahre dann in kurzen Sachen um die Radfahrerbräune zu zeigen....


----------



## daniel77 (5. Januar 2009)

Na dann, welcome back in cold old Germany!

biken geht bei mir erst wieder am WE, bin morgen erst mal `ne Runde 

 in Willingen  (yeah)


----------



## hutsche (5. Januar 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.: Ich fahre dann in kurzen Sachen um die Radfahrerbräune zu zeigen....



...die sich durch ästhetisch wertvolle Kanten vom Rest des ansonsten käseweißen Körpers scharf abgrenzt. Warst du etwa in Bikeklamotten in der Sonne?


----------



## TKS (5. Januar 2009)

hutsche schrieb:


> Warst du etwa in Bikeklamotten in der Sonne?



Nee, nackisch zusammen mit den ganzen Strandschönheiten - hast mich erwischt, ich wollte Euch nur nicht neidisch machen


----------



## daniel77 (9. Januar 2009)

Wie siehts bei euch morgen aus? 
Lockere Runde durch den Habichtswald rüber nach Niedenstein mit Kaffee/Kuchen im Kaffee-Kunst? 
Start so gegen 11Uhr?


----------



## TKS (9. Januar 2009)

Moin,

war heute schon kurz 2h unterwegs, mal die Form testen. Fazit: Ich warte noch ein bisschen bis ich wieder bei Euch mitfahre. 

Morgen bin ich im Harz, Skilanglauf mit meiner Liebsten, aber Euch viel Spass beim Kuchenessen!!! 

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## hutsche (9. Januar 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Wie siehts bei euch morgen aus?
> Lockere Runde durch den Habichtswald rüber nach Niedenstein mit Kaffee/Kuchen im Kaffee-Kunst?
> Start so gegen 11Uhr?



Muss arbeiten. Am Sonntag soll es ja regelrecht warm werden, bis zu 0°C . Würde gerne eine Runde über Witzenhausen vorschlagen, RR oder MTB egal. Start dann am liebsten 12.30 Uhr. 
Ansonsten: Startplatz für die Transalp Challenge endlich gesichert. Wir stehen schon in der Startliste .


----------



## daniel77 (10. Januar 2009)

Hab was in der aktuellen BIKE gefunden:

MTB-Rennen unter Tage im Erlebnisbergwerk Sondershausen am 28.3.2009
> http://www.erlebnisbergwerk.com/sites/sport.shtml

@Hans: War heute laufen, ist mir zum biken noch etwas zu kalt , soll ja doch morgen so um die -6°C werden.


----------



## TKS (10. Januar 2009)

Das Rennen unter Tage wär ja mal was, da bin ich dabei!

Na ja, statt der Form stimmt jetzt das Gewicht; habe mich heute mal (geeicht) wiegen lassen und - in den USA abgenommen (4 kilo...)  Kann sich definitiv nur um Muskeln handeln...  An der Ernährung lag es bestimmt nicht 

Also, melden wir uns an?


----------



## hutsche (10. Januar 2009)

Na toll, der Termin liegt mal wieder ungünstig - mitten im Trainingslager. Nach verschiedenen Wetterdiensten morgen um die 0°. Also Daniel oder wer sonst Lust hat: 13 Uhr MTB Parkplatz Baunsberg. Zwei Mitfahrer aus dem Verein. Tempo erfahrungsgemäß mittel bis hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (11. Januar 2009)

Hat morgen jemand Zeit und Lust auf einen Nightride? Abfahrt so gegen 18Uhr oder später?


----------



## tschabo007 (11. Januar 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Hat morgen jemand Zeit und Lust auf einen Nightride? Abfahrt so gegen 18Uhr oder später?


Mal schauen so ab halb sieben wäre supi. 
Lass uns nochmal tel. morgen.
Je nach hitze, wenns zu heiß ist hab ich nicht so richtig lust.


----------



## TKS (12. Januar 2009)

Hm, ich war heute mal bei nur -3 bis -5 Grad zweieinhalb Stunden rollernderweise mit dem MTB gaaaaanz langsam unterwegs. Wollt Ihr echt bei der Saukälte im Dunkeln fahren? Mit hat das heute mit Sonne weicheimäßig schon gereicht.

Morgen zwischen 10:30 und 11 Uhr Start 2,5h durchs Fuldatal? Wer hat Zeit und Lust? MTB Strasse...

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## jf1985 (12. Januar 2009)

Hi. Will morgen ebenfalls ne Runde an der Fulda entlang. Kann aber nur früher oder später.


----------



## TKS (12. Januar 2009)

jf1985 schrieb:


> Hi. Will morgen ebenfalls ne Runde an der Fulda entlang. Kann aber nur früher oder später.



Wann könntest Du denn später? Wir kennen uns doch von den Rennen, stimmts?


----------



## jf1985 (12. Januar 2009)

Hi. Ja, glaube schon. Könnte erst zwischen 13.30 und 14.00 in Wolfsanger starten.


----------



## daniel77 (12. Januar 2009)

Wie siehts denn am kommenden WE mal wieder mit einer gemeinsamen längeren Ausfahrt aus? 
Wetter soll sonnig bleiben und die Temperaturen sich in den wärmeren aber dennoch matschfreien Bereich bewegen.

Mein Vorschlag: Fulle-Trails mit optionalem Abstecher über den Frau-Holle-Pfad am Samstag.


----------



## TKS (12. Januar 2009)

jf1985 schrieb:


> Hi. Ja, glaube schon. Könnte erst zwischen 13.30 und 14.00 in Wolfsanger starten.



Ui, dann wirds ja fast schon dunkel. Wie sieht's stattdessen Do. um 14:30 Uhr Start in Wolfsanger (Ortsschild, wo die Metztelsteinstr. auf die Fuldatatlstr. trifft) aus; vorausgesetzt, es gibt keinen Eisregen)? 

@ Daniel: Prinzipiell eine sehr gute Idee! Hauptsache kein Matsch mehr. Von unserer Ausfahrt damals im Dezember sind die Flanken meiner 4.1 total hin (inkl. Bremsbeläge). Scheint jetzt der richtige Zeitpunkt zu sein um doch noch irgendwann mal auf Scheibe umzurüsten, nach der Federgabel letztes Jahr 

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## Hitzi (12. Januar 2009)

Kurze Zwischenfrage: Wie ist denn die aktuelle Schneesituation rund um Hann.Münden? Kann man dort schon ein paar Ausfahrten planen?
Ich sehe es mal als Großraum Kassel an..... 
Danke für eine konstruktive Antwort 

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (13. Januar 2009)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage: Wie ist denn die aktuelle Schneesituation rund um Hann.Münden? Kann man dort schon ein paar Ausfahrten planen?
> Ich sehe es mal als Großraum Kassel an.....
> Danke für eine konstruktive Antwort
> 
> ...



Hier in KS sind die Wege im Wald mit einer festgetretenen Schneedecke bedeckt die sehr griffig und gut zu befahren ist, Ausfahrten sind kein Problem. Dank der sehr langen und sehr kalten Kälteperiode sollte auch bei Plusgraden der Boden noch einige Zeit gefroren bleiben, so daß Matsch erstmal keine Chance hat 



TKS schrieb:


> Hauptsache kein Matsch mehr. Von unserer Ausfahrt damals im Dezember sind die Flanken meiner 4.1 total hin (inkl. Bremsbeläge). Scheint jetzt der richtige Zeitpunkt zu sein um doch noch irgendwann mal auf Scheibe umzurüsten, nach der Federgabel letztes Jahr



Aus dem Grund hab ich dieses Jahr auch beim Winterrad auf Scheibe gesetzt (obwohl die XT-Disc neulich etwas lauter war )

Wer hat, außer Torsten, noch Lust und Zeit am kommenden Samstag??


----------



## TKS (13. Januar 2009)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage: Wie ist denn die aktuelle Schneesituation rund um Hann.Münden? Kann man dort schon ein paar Ausfahrten planen?
> Ich sehe es mal als Großraum Kassel an.....
> Danke für eine konstruktive Antwort
> 
> ...



Hallo,

die Radwege um Hann Münden sind zugeschneit, dann sollte es auch im Wald bei gefrorenem Boden keine Probleme geben.

Wenn Du ein paar Kilometer weiter nack KS kommst kannst Du ja am Samstag mitfahren.

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## jf1985 (13. Januar 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Ui, dann wirds ja fast schon dunkel. Wie sieht's stattdessen Do. um 14:30 Uhr Start in Wolfsanger (Ortsschild, wo die Metztelsteinstr. auf die Fuldatatlstr. trifft) aus; vorausgesetzt, es gibt keinen Eisregen)?
> 
> Wenn das Wetter mitspielt würd ich mich wohl anschliessen


----------



## TKS (13. Januar 2009)

jf1985 schrieb:


> TKS schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ui, dann wirds ja fast schon dunkel. Wie sieht's stattdessen Do. um 14:30 Uhr Start in Wolfsanger (Ortsschild, wo die Metztelsteinstr. auf die Fuldatatlstr. trifft) aus; vorausgesetzt, es gibt keinen Eisregen)?
> ...


----------



## TKS (13. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

jetzt kann man eigentlich schon wieder mit dem RR Richtung Reinhardshagen fahren und muss nur ein paar Schlenker an Einmündungen machen wegen Schneematsch.

Bis Hann Münden ist der Radweg nicht beutzbar, ab HMünden bis Reinharshagen ist er gestreut und schneefrei. Der meiste Schnee liegt auf der Strecke direkt in KS in der Innenstadt...

Schön warm wars: 2 Grad Plus.

Viele Grüße
Torsten (der trotzdem lieber das MTB nimmt)


----------



## Hitzi (14. Januar 2009)

Danke für die Antworten. Melde mich zwecks Ausfahrt noch einmal 
Es sieht also so ähnlich aus wie in Hannover...... probiere es jetzt bei Matsche mal aus....

Servus 
Hitzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (16. Januar 2009)

Wasn nu mit Samstag? Ich würde gern relativ früh fahren; wo ist mir egal, Hauptsache etwas schneller und ein paar Berge.

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## daniel77 (16. Januar 2009)

Lass uns mal schauen wie das Wetter morgen vormittag ist und dann ggf. nochmal telefonieren. Hab nicht so richtig Lust auf Wasser von oben 

RR geht leider auch nicht, da ich meinen Rahmen vertickt habe und der neue erst Mitte nächster Woche kommt.


----------



## TKS (16. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich starte so nach dem aufstehen, vielleicht auch etwas später ;-). Wenn Wasser von oben dann weiterschlafen und irgendwann ein bisschen joggen (oder auch nicht...).

Bis dann
Torsten


----------



## TKS (19. Januar 2009)

Und heute fahren? Ist doch super Wetter!!! Oh Mann, ich liebe Kassel für sein Wetter. Am Besten umbenennen in Tropfsteinhöhle oder hessisch Sibirien. So wird das nix mit der Frühjahrsform...


----------



## daniel77 (19. Januar 2009)

laufen, laufen, laufen, gibt schöne Schwimmhäute an den Füßen 

Wetter soll aber ab Mittwoch trocken werden bis dahin sollte mein Renner fertig sein. Ich hätte Donnerstag Nachmittag zeit.


----------



## TKS (19. Januar 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> laufen, laufen, laufen, gibt schöne Schwimmhäute an den Füßen
> 
> Wetter soll aber ab Mittwoch trocken werden bis dahin sollte mein Renner fertig sein. Ich hätte Donnerstag Nachmittag zeit.



Passt, bin ab ca. 14:30 Uhr dabei!


----------



## jf1985 (19. Januar 2009)

Hi. Komme morgen Abend aus Frankfurt wieder. Falls ich mir noch Slicks besorgen kann häng ich mich ne Stunde in den Windschatten Wann und wo trefft ihr euch? Falls es Richtung Hann.Münden geht holt mich ab oder ich steh am Ortschild Wolfsanger.


----------



## TKS (20. Januar 2009)

jf1985 schrieb:


> Hi. Komme morgen Abend aus Frankfurt wieder. Falls ich mir noch Slicks besorgen kann häng ich mich ne Stunde in den Windschatten Wann und wo trefft ihr euch? Falls es Richtung Hann.Münden geht holt mich ab oder ich steh am Ortschild Wolfsanger.



Ich würde mal jetzt aus dem Bauch heraus sagen 14:25 Uhr gegenüber dem Neukauf in Wolfsanger. Dann über Hann Münden und Umschwang zurück nach Kassel? Logga, logga...

Slicks kannst Du von mir so haben wenn Du willst (Specialized Fatboy wie neu da kaum gelaufen; inkl. 3 Schläuche weil da passt sonst nix). 

Schick mir eine PN wann Du die Dinger abholen willst.

Viele Grüß
Torsten

@ Daniel: Würde heißen ca. 14 Uhr Abfahrt bei uns. Passt das bei Dir?


----------



## daniel77 (20. Januar 2009)

Donnerstag 14Uhr passt. Hoffe mein Rahmen ist bis dahin da.........


----------



## TKS (20. Januar 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Donnerstag 14Uhr passt. Hoffe mein Rahmen ist bis dahin da.........



Also die Jungfernfahrt am Donnerstag... Leute, nehmt genug Werkzeug für Daniel mit .

Spendensammlung:

Ich spende: 100x Satteltütze inkl. Sattel verstellen, 1x Schrauben an Lenker und Vorbau und Flaschenhalter nachziehen, 1x Beruhigungsschnaps wenn Daniel nach Hause schieben muss...

Frei wären noch: Laufräder auf der Landstrasse nachzentrieren und knacken am Innenlager beseitigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jf1985 (20. Januar 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Ich würde mal jetzt aus dem Bauch heraus sagen 14:25 Uhr gegenüber dem Neukauf in Wolfsanger. Dann über Hann Münden und Umschwang zurück nach Kassel? Logga, logga...
> 
> Slicks kannst Du von mir so haben wenn Du willst (Specialized Fatboy wie neu da kaum gelaufen; inkl. 3 Schläuche weil da passt sonst nix).
> 
> ...



Hi. Klappt morgen leider nicht da ich bei meinen Eltern was abholen muss. Werde deshalb wohl nur nach Grebenstein rüberradeln. Donnerstag bin ich dabei


----------



## daniel77 (21. Januar 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Donnerstag 14Uhr passt. Hoffe mein Rahmen ist bis dahin da.........



Mein Rahmen ist leider heute noch nicht gekommen, wird wohl morgen mittag da sein. Deshalb fällt RR für mich morgen flach 

Was haltet ihr denn von einer Runde MTB, der Boden ist bestimmt noch einigermaßen gefroren........


----------



## tschabo007 (21. Januar 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Mein Rahmen ist leider heute noch nicht gekommen, wird wohl morgen mittag da sein. Deshalb fällt RR für mich morgen flach
> 
> Was haltet ihr denn von einer Runde MTB, der Boden ist bestimmt noch einigermaßen gefroren........



Ach männers 
Bin nu erstmal aussenvor.
War mal beim Orthopäden.
Der hat was von einer Schleimbeutelentzündung im Knie erzählt......
......und die kann dauern also bei mir dann wohl ohne frühjahrsform
Michael


----------



## TKS (21. Januar 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Mein Rahmen ist leider heute noch nicht gekommen, wird wohl morgen mittag da sein. Deshalb fällt RR für mich morgen flach
> 
> Was haltet ihr denn von einer Runde MTB, der Boden ist bestimmt noch einigermaßen gefroren........



Oooooooch, MTB reicht doch jetzt erstmal. Die Strassen sind so schön frei jetzt. Kannst Du Dir keins leihen (z.B. von Michael - ich weiß ist jetzt blöd  aber an dieser Stelle gute Besserung; mit so einer Entzündung ist aus eigener Erfahrung heraus nicht zu spaßen. Wird schon wieder und gute Besserung!)?

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## daniel77 (21. Januar 2009)

Mann, Mann denke mal es wird auf ein Carbon-Knie hinauslaufen (is ja auch leichter), gute Besserung 

@Torsten: ich finde schon einen fahrbaren Untersatz für die Straße , holst Du mich um 14Uhr bei mir ab?


----------



## TKS (21. Januar 2009)

@ Daniel: Werd ich wohl nicht schaffen, ich rolle dann direkt kamikazemäßig die Wolfhager runter nachdem ich sie von der Arbeit raufgeheizt bin. So gegen 14:25 / 14:30 gegenüber dem Neukauf in Wolfsanger. Alternativ an der Weserspitze so um 14:20? Bitte nicht böse sein wenn es bei mir insgesamt vielleicht eventuel 5 min. später wird.

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## jf1985 (21. Januar 2009)

So, hab gerade fertig umgebaut und zieh mir jetzt noch ne Cola rein, damit ich morgen auch fit bin


----------



## TKS (22. Januar 2009)

Alles klar, dann bis gleich. Schönes RR-Wetter heute 

P.S.: Hat jemand Interesse an meinen DT-Laufrädern (V-Brake)? Naben ca. 2,5 Jahre alt, Felge (haben ca. 600 km runter und sind etwa ein Jahr alt) vorn wie neu, hinten etwas eingelaufen aber noch gut für mindestens 1000 km. Naben rollen wie am ersten Tag, die Lager sind Top; keine Seiten-/Höhenschläge; Freilauf top

- DT 240S Naben (hinten mit Alurotor)
- DT Revolution Speichen (die ganz dünnen); natürlich auch erst 1 Jahr alt
- vorn 28 Loch 2-fach gekreuzt, hinten 32 Loch 3-fach gekreuzt
- DT 4.1. Felgen 
- alles von Hand eingespeicht und nahezu unkaputtbar 
- selbst gewogene 1400g

Preis: 150,- EUR

Ich will auf Scheibe umrüsten; bin jung und brauche das Geld


----------



## daniel77 (22. Januar 2009)

Bin um 14.25Uhr am Neukauf im Wolfsanger an der StraBa-Haltestelle, bis gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (23. Januar 2009)

hallo jungs
da es bei mir wohl nichts richtiges mehr mit fahren gibt kommt als erstes mein epic untern hammer.bei interresse pm oder anrufen.
grüße jochen


----------



## TKS (23. Januar 2009)

Ui, jetzt habe ich einen Verkaufsthread draus gemacht - sorry!


----------



## Lilphil95 (23. Januar 2009)

Hey Leute ich komme auch aus kassel und werde jetz langsam mit dem biken anfangen..würde ma gerne wissen wo und wie viele km ihr bei soner tour immer fahrt?!
mfG Philipp


----------



## bergsprint (23. Januar 2009)

wollte doch nur mal bescheid sagen bevor es an einen möchtegernbiker geht.
vielleicht kann ich ja mal am wochenende an euch lutschen-aber nur auf der strasse bei keinen regen


----------



## Lilphil95 (23. Januar 2009)

wie denn möchtegernbiker?! 
ist fragen bei euch verboten oder was?!


----------



## daniel77 (23. Januar 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> wollte doch nur mal bescheid sagen bevor es an einen möchtegernbiker geht.
> vielleicht kann ich ja mal am wochenende an euch lutschen-aber nur auf der strasse bei keinen regen


Hätte ja schon Interesse, aber nur am Rahmen 
Wie siehts denn am Sonntag aus, locker nach Melsungen?

@Lilphil95: Wir fahren momentan eher Rennrad, bei besseren und trockenerem Wetter auch wieder MTB. Unsere Touren sind zwischen 50-100km lang, gefahren wird mit dem MTB recht flott und in der Umgebung von KS (wo auch sonst). Um zu sehen obs passt, mitfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (23. Januar 2009)

Lilphil95 schrieb:


> wie denn möchtegernbiker?!
> ist fragen bei euch verboten oder was?!



Hallo Phillipp,

das war nicht auf Deinen Beitrag gemünzt, sondern auf meinen . Immer logga bleiben 

Wie schon gesagt, bei uns kann jeder mitfahren. Wir sind alle keine Profis, es ist Winter.... usw. Probiers mal aus, je mehr desto besser.

Viele Grüße,
Torsten


----------



## TKS (23. Januar 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> wollte doch nur mal bescheid sagen bevor es an einen möchtegernbiker geht.
> vielleicht kann ich ja mal am wochenende an euch lutschen-aber nur auf der strasse bei keinen regen



Hey Jochen,

habs schon verstanden; mach ich ja genauso. War nur Spaß!


----------



## daniel77 (24. Januar 2009)

Heute jemand Lust auf RR? Treffen um 14Uhr vor der Orangerie, locker und flach am Fluß, ca. 2 Stunden.


----------



## hutsche (24. Januar 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Heute jemand Lust auf RR? Treffen um 14Uhr vor der Orangerie, locker und flach am Fluß, ca. 2 Stunden.



Sehr schade, hatte dich gegen 11.30 Uhr mal versucht anzurufen. Hätten wir schön gemeinsam zu Edersee fahren können. 
Vielleicht klappt es ja nächste Woche, ab 1.2. geht es für mich erst mal ab nach Portugal, was für den WP tun.


----------



## TKS (25. Januar 2009)

Hi,

Laufräder sind verkauft.

Wie siehts heute aus? Hab mir gestern ne kleine Erkältung eingefangen, von daher locker Grundlage am Fluss lang so gegen 13 Uhr bzw. 12 Uhr?
Aber nicht wie letztes Mal... 

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## daniel77 (27. Januar 2009)

Wie siehts am WE fahren aus? Das Wetter soll ja trocken und sonnig sein. Ich wäre für eine längere (diesmal aber wirklich lockere ) RR-Runde z.B. am Samstag so ab 10.30Uhr.
Ich muss meinen neuen "Dackelschneider" nochmal richtig einreiten


----------



## Prinzchen (27. Januar 2009)

Wo sind denn die Schutzblechen an dem Eimer...?
Neenee, die Jugend heutzutage.

Deine Gabel sieht übrigens neuwertig von innen aus, kannst also noch etwas mit der alten Suppe weiterfahren.


----------



## daniel77 (27. Januar 2009)

Schutzbleche, pff....die gibts erst wenn ich Senioren II fahren muss.

Sehr gut das mit dem Öl


----------



## TKS (27. Januar 2009)

Ganz hübsches Rad... Aber was ist das für ein kleines Kettenblatt? Sieht ja fast wie Compact aus womit wir wieder bei dem Thema Senioren II wären!

Samstag siehts ja ganz gut aus. im Wald ist es an schattigen Stellen total vereist, kann man wirklich vergessen.

Also RR am Sa. Wer ist dabei? 10:30 ist perfekt und es soll nicht regnen. Und bitte nicht nochmal Puls 180 und Ausscheidungsfahren im Wind mit anschließendem Abkacken wenn es zurück gegen den Wind geht 

Wenn Du doch ne Compactkurbel dranhast fahr ich mit meinem Singlespeeder mit, versprochen  *laber, laber*

Übrigens, wegen Senioren: Ich habe nach der Federgabel ab Freitag auch noch Scheibenbremsen dran, als nächstes kommt der Plüschbezug für den Sattel und das Radio am Lenker. Nicht zu vergessen der Gepäckträger nebst Ortliebtaschen und ne Rohloff muss auch noch dran und Vollfederung.


----------



## bergsprint (27. Januar 2009)

hallo
brauche ich einen gepolsterten sattelüberzug für regenfahrten-bin senioren 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (27. Januar 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> hallo
> brauche ich einen gepolsterten sattelüberzug für regenfahrten-bin senioren 2



ich habe noch einen in neongelb und pink aus den 80ern. Ist mir zu modern... 

Würde an Deiner Stelle aber nicht ohne fahren sonst verkühlst Du Dich zu schnell in Deinem Alter... Alternativ kann ich ein lammfell besorgen. Wenn wir 5 leute zusammenkriegen, gehts günstiger. Wer macht mit

(mann, mann, mann, ich hab echt zeit hier rumzuspammen...)


----------



## daniel77 (27. Januar 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Aber was ist das für ein kleines Kettenblatt? Sieht ja fast wie Compact aus womit wir wieder bei dem Thema Senioren II wären!


Jaja, das ist das "ichfahrentspanntvonvelmedenaufdenmeißnerkettenblatt" 



bergsprint schrieb:


> hallo
> brauche ich einen gepolsterten sattelüberzug für regenfahrten-bin senioren 2


Ab Senioren III sind (Carbon)Stützräder eine sinnvolles Extra 



Also halten wir Samstag 10.30Uhr schon mal fest, wer kommt sonst noch mit und wo solls hingehen??


----------



## jf1985 (27. Januar 2009)

Kommt Zeit, kommt Rad


----------



## El Butre (28. Januar 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> und ne Rohloff muss auch noch dran  .


 Eine sehr gute Wahl!!


----------



## TKS (28. Januar 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Jaja, das ist das "ichfahrentspanntvonvelmedenaufdenmeißnerkettenblatt"
> 
> 
> Ab Senioren III sind (Carbon)Stützräder eine sinnvolles Extra
> ...



Mist, Wette verloren - muss ich jetzt echt mitm Singlespeeder fahren? Bin doch auch Senior und habe den Tipp mit 'Carbon statt Kondition' beherzigt. was mache ich, wenn irgendwann der bauch beim Fahren auf dem Oberrohr hängt? Kann das Carbon durch die Reibung am Trikotstoff Schaden nehmen? hab da was gehört...


----------



## bergsprint (28. Januar 2009)

@tks
triathlonaufsatz verkehrt herum montieren


----------



## TKS (29. Januar 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> @tks
> triathlonaufsatz verkehrt herum montieren



Na, jetzt bleibt doch mal ernst hier!!!!

Edit: Geiles Bild! hast Du auch ne Brille von Thomas abbekommen?


----------



## daniel77 (29. Januar 2009)

Christian und ich fahren morgen um 11Uhr ab Wolpertinger ein lockeres RR-Ründchen an der Fulle in Richtung HaMü. Kommt noch wer mit?


----------



## Prinzchen (30. Januar 2009)

Nix da Seniorenrennrad, morgen gibts MTB. Deine Gabel ist fertig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (30. Januar 2009)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Nix da Seniorenrennrad, morgen gibts MTB. Deine Gabel ist fertig...



MTB, wann, wo und wolang?

Da ham die Füchse aber schnell gearbeitet


----------



## TKS (30. Januar 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> MTB, wann, wo und wolang?
> 
> Da ham die Füchse aber schnell gearbeitet



Ist doch alles dreckig im Wald. Außerdem wird dann wieder so schnell ...


----------



## Prinzchen (30. Januar 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> MTB, wann, wo und wolang?
> 
> Da ham die Füchse aber schnell gearbeitet



Morgen 13:00 Uhr Freibad Vellmar (oder Sporthalle was auch immer halt kurz vorm Tunnel nach Hecko). 3h gemütlich.


----------



## jf1985 (31. Januar 2009)

Fahre heute gegn 11.30 in Grebenstein los, aber nur locker nach Espenau/ Vellmar und dann irgendwie nach Kassel weiter, so ca. 1,5 h


----------



## Prinzchen (31. Januar 2009)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Morgen 13:00 Uhr Freibad Vellmar (oder Sporthalle was auch immer halt kurz vorm Tunnel nach Hecko). 3h gemütlich.



Planänderung 14:30...


----------



## TKS (31. Januar 2009)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Planänderung 14:30...



Planänderung bei mir ;-): Jetzt, aber dafür auf dem RR rumhängen (die einzelnen Steine auf dem Weg im Fuldatal zählen; alle kenne ich noch nicht). Wer auch will: Einfach auf dem Handy anrufen, ich hole dann ab.

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (31. Januar 2009)

uff, hab gerade erst den Rechner eingeschaltet, bin heute irgendwie nicht zum radeln zu motivieren, werde lockere 90min laufen und gut ist.


----------



## Prinzchen (31. Januar 2009)

war kuschelig heute...


----------



## daniel77 (1. Februar 2009)

Sonntag 1.2.2009, lockere 2-3 Stunden Runde mit dem MTB durch den Habichtswald; Abfahrt 12Uhr Westerburgstraße KS; bisher zu dritt


----------



## BAODavid88 (2. Februar 2009)

Ich fahre morgen 03.02.2009 locker auf der Straße Richtung Hann. Münden und zurück. Je nach Verfassung auch noch ein paar km weiter. Wer mit will: 13:30 Uhr Treffen an der Haltestelle der Tram Linie 6 wo es zur Hasenhecke hoch geht.


Gruß, David


----------



## TKS (2. Februar 2009)

BAODavid88 schrieb:


> Ich fahre morgen 03.02.2009 locker auf der Straße Richtung Hann. Münden und zurück. Je nach Verfassung auch noch ein paar km weiter. Wer mit will: 13:30 Uhr Treffen an der Haltestelle der Tram Linie 6 wo es zur Hasenhecke hoch geht.
> 
> 
> Gruß, David



Hallo David,

bist Du noch gut zurückgekommen? Ich habe heute nur noch wilde Flüche ausgestossen; kurz vor Ermschwerd hieß Vollgas 20 km/h bei dem sch... Wind. Aber den Umschwang mit Rückenwind hoch ist super, kann ich nur empfehlen 

Ich kann leider erst wieder am Mittwoch, dann so gegen 14:30, dasselbe am Donnerstag.

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## jf1985 (2. Februar 2009)

Hi, kann morgen leider auch nicht. Probiere aber Mittwoch oder Donnerstag mal wieder mitzufahren


----------



## TKS (4. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

heute klappts definitiv bei mir nicht. Sorry.

Morgen aber um 14:20 / 14:30 am Ortsschild Wolfsanger? 3h gemütlich Grundlage am Fluss lang (wenn es nicht schneit...). Dann schaffe ich es erst wieder eventuell am So., momentan einfach keine Zeit.

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## jf1985 (4. Februar 2009)

Ich zieh mich jetzt um und kämpfe etwas gegen den Winterspeck


----------



## daniel77 (4. Februar 2009)

Bei mir klappts in der Woche leider auch nicht, am WE aber definitiv! 
Falls das Wetter am Sonntag mitspielt, gerne eine Runde RR


----------



## Cube-Chris (6. Februar 2009)

So Jungs, es ist wieder so weit. Nach einem Jahr Pause endlich wieder in Kassel.





Ist ja wohl klar, das wir da alle zahlreich erscheinen.
Ich bin so gegen 11.00 Uhr da, wär cool wenn Ihr auch kommt.

MfG Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

sollte eigentlich da am So. am Stand mithelfen, habe aber leider gar keine Zeit und muss den Hund meiner Eltern hüten (verzogener Terrier...). Nebenbei noch ein paar Klassenarbeiten korrigieren usw... das war dann das Wochenende 

Von daher kann ich leider nicht kommen . Euch aber viiieeel Spass!

RR am Sonntag (max. 3h) kann ich aber eventuell einrichten; LOCKER!!!!

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## Lilphil95 (6. Februar 2009)

ich bin auch dabei bei der bike expo 
@ TKS..auf welcher schule bisten du?


----------



## daniel77 (6. Februar 2009)

Morgen jemand Lust und Zeit auf eine lockere Runde RR?


----------



## daniel77 (7. Februar 2009)

http://marathon.ddmc-solling.de/ 
5.4.2009 auf gehts 

und noch jemanden an der Würstel-Bude erwischt
http://marathon.ddmc-solling.de/bilder/marathon2007_2/target132.html


----------



## Cube-Chris (7. Februar 2009)

Da simme dabei dat is Prima !


----------



## TKS (7. Februar 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> http://marathon.ddmc-solling.de/
> 5.4.2009 auf gehts
> 
> und noch jemanden an der Würstel-Bude erwischt
> http://marathon.ddmc-solling.de/bilder/marathon2007_2/target132.html



Doping muss halt sein... 

Blöder Termin; Naumburg ist am selben Tag: http://www.rsc-naumburg.de/


----------



## hutsche (7. Februar 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Blöder Termin; Naumburg ist am selben Tag:



Dieses Jahr gibt es einige Ueberschneidungen. Im April gibt es halt die beiden Rennen gleich zu Beginn an einem WE und dann nichts mehr. Auch schlecht, dass Kellerwald auf den 10.5. verlegt worden ist. Am Vortag ist ja u.a. Saalhausen, da nehmen die sich gegenseitig die Hollaender weg. Verstehe einer die Veranstalter.


----------



## Jehoover (8. Februar 2009)

hutsche schrieb:


> dass Kellerwald auf den 10.5. verlegt worden ist.



Am 10.05.2009 findet auch der Kassel Marathon statt...


----------



## TKS (8. Februar 2009)

Alles doof... 

Viel Spass heute beim Fahren, ich packs arbeitstechnisch leider nicht; werde nachher eine Stunde laufen gehen (Gundlage); wer mit will: Ablauf (toller Begriff...) ist gegen 15 Uhr oder später. Tel. habt Ihr ja. Ach so, Strecke hier in Harleshausen komplett im Wald (die 3 Waldkneipen ablaufen).

Viele Grüße
Torsten

P.S.: Dann vielleicht wieder RR am Dienstag und Mittwoch, ohne Gewähr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (8. Februar 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> eine Stunde laufen gehen (Gundlage)



war ich auch, habs leider etwas spät gesehen sonst hätte ich angerufen 

@Hans: und schon die erste Formkante an Armen und Beinen geholt ?


----------



## hutsche (8. Februar 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> @Hans: und schon die erste Formkante an Armen und Beinen geholt ?



Jepp, so langsam kommt sie, die Radfahrerbraeune!


----------



## El Butre (8. Februar 2009)

hutsche schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr gibt es einige Ueberschneidungen..


 Ja leider,eigentlich wollte ich diesmal den Spessart Marathon in Frammersbach mitfahren,aber leider ist am selben W.e. der Bilstein Marathon in Großàlmerode und der ist für mich Pflichttermin.Schade,vielleicht nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Jehoover (8. Februar 2009)

Servus
War heute am Herkules biken.
Als Tipp für alle: Solange es nicht mehrere Tage wärmer wird, ist mit eisglattem Forstweg zu rechnen. Im unteren Bereich ist es feucht und matschig, was sich besonders während der Abfahrt bemerkbar macht. (Putzen hat länger als die Fahrt gedauert)
Alles in allem ist da oben keine empfehlenswerte Runde zur Zeit möglich...


----------



## TKS (8. Februar 2009)

Jehoover schrieb:


> Servus
> War heute am Herkules biken.
> Als Tipp für alle: Solange es nicht mehrere Tage wärmer wird, ist mit eisglattem Forstweg zu rechnen. Im unteren Bereich ist es feucht und matschig, was sich besonders während der Abfahrt bemerkbar macht. (Putzen hat länger als die Fahrt gedauert)
> Alles in allem ist da oben keine empfehlenswerte Runde zur Zeit möglich...



Hallo,

wart Ihr gegen 16 Uhr unterwegs? Habe zwei Biker schieben sehen auf einem Anstieg Richtung Silbersee-Kneipe. Da wars schön spiegelglatt, ich war froh um meine Cross-Schuhe...


----------



## Ragga (9. Februar 2009)

Hallöchen erstmal!

Ich würde mich gern für ein paar touren irgendwo ranhängen. Fitness ist allerdings "wieder" im Arsch!  Fahre bevorzugt im Wald + Singletrails. Hat da jemand was in nächster Zeit im "Angebot"? 

cheers

Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (9. Februar 2009)

Mitfahren kann man bei uns immer. Gefahren wird eigentlich jedes WE Samstag und/oder Sonntag.
Momentan sind die Bedingungen auf den "Bergen" allerdings eher suboptimal zum biken, da ab einer gewissen Höhe die Forstwege und Trails teilweise auf der gesamten Breite mehrere 100m mit einer Glatteisschicht bedeckt sind. Von daher fahren wir momentan Rennrad oder mit dem MTB auf Wirtschaftswegen im Tal.


----------



## TKS (9. Februar 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Mitfahren kann man bei uns immer. Gefahren wird eigentlich jedes WE Samstag und/oder Sonntag.
> Momentan sind die Bedingungen auf den "Bergen" allerdings eher suboptimal zum biken, da ab einer gewissen Höhe die Forstwege und Trails teilweise auf der gesamten Breite mehrere 100m mit einer Glatteisschicht bedeckt sind. Von daher fahren wir momentan Rennrad oder mit dem MTB auf Wirtschaftswegen im Tal.



... oder laufen! Kann man sich auch immer dranhängen


----------



## daniel77 (9. Februar 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> ... oder laufen! Kann man sich auch immer dranhängen



Jaja, das nächste Mal klappt dann auch mitm laufen  
Ich bin gestern bestimmt sogar eine ähnliche Strecke gelaufen/gerutscht (allerdings mit Frau)


----------



## Jehoover (9. Februar 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wart Ihr gegen 16 Uhr unterwegs? Habe zwei Biker schieben sehen auf einem Anstieg Richtung Silbersee-Kneipe. Da wars schön spiegelglatt, ich war froh um meine Cross-Schuhe...



Sers 
Schieben? Ich? Ich bin gerutscht 
War um 14 Uhr wieder daheim also hast du zwei andere Leidensgenossen gesehen


----------



## Ragga (10. Februar 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> ... oder laufen! Kann man sich auch immer dranhängen


 
Laufen??? Ich???    Ne, das ist nicht mein Ding. Ich bleib schön aufm Radl sitzen!


----------



## TKS (10. Februar 2009)

Ragga schrieb:


> Laufen??? Ich???    Ne, das ist nicht mein Ding. Ich bleib schön aufm Radl sitzen!



Lohnt sich aber. Das ein oder andere Rennen kann man besser im Laufen als im Fahren entscheiden  

@all: Und heute ist ja mal wieder super Radwetter . Toll! laufen habe ich heute auch überhaupt keinen Bock; wer kommt mit zum Kaffeetrinken? Ich setze jetzt einen auf. Punkt 14:00 Uhr fange ich dann an 

Mal sehen was der (Nicht-)Leistungstest am Freitag so bringt. Der erste seit 2 Jahren - weia, weia...


----------



## Ragga (10. Februar 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Lohnt sich aber. Das ein oder andere Rennen kann man besser im Laufen als im Fahren entscheiden  ...


Rennen???  Ich renn noch nicht mal nem Bus hinterher!  Ne, ich bin da eher der Typ mit Spaß an der Freude... 
Hmm... bin ich da vllt. etwas falsch bei Euch? Seit ihr alle CCler und absolute Ausdauerfreaks?


----------



## TKS (10. Februar 2009)

@ Ragga: Keine Sorge, wir tun nur so als seien wir schnell. Ich habe in den letzten Jahren halt mal ein bisschen hobbymässig die Grashalme geknickt; das normale Leben hält uns aber in der Regel vom Weltmeistertitel ab 

Aber wenn genug Zeit ist wird geradelt und an ein paar Marathon und CC-Rennen teilgenommen damit die Fahrerei einen Sinn hat - der Spass an der Freude steht aber im Vordergrund.

Nur Vorsicht vor Daniel: Der macht Fotos von langsameren Fahrern und stellt sie dann in fiesen Hinterhofforen im Internet an den Pranger... 

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## daniel77 (10. Februar 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Und heute ist ja mal wieder super Radwetter



....und das schlimmste ist, es wird nicht besser....nur kälter 




Ragga schrieb:


> Ne, ich bin da eher der Typ mit Spaß an der Freude...
> Seit ihr alle CCler und absolute Ausdauerfreaks?



Ja, wir sind alle CCler (CC=cleincariert), *ohne* Spaß und Freude, Ausdauersport ist eine sehr ernste Sache. 
Freunde haben wir auch nicht, nur Gegner


----------



## TKS (10. Februar 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Ja, wir sind alle CCler (CC=cleincariert), *ohne* Spaß und Freude, Ausdauersport ist eine sehr ernste Sache.
> Freunde haben wir auch nicht, nur Gegner



Genau, und wenn was schiefläuft: Wir sind unfehlbar, es gibt nur 2 Meinungen: Unsere und die Falsche! Wenn was nicht klappt ist das Material schuld!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (10. Februar 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> ist das Material schuld!!!



die Reifen, die Reifen, die Reifen,


----------



## TKS (10. Februar 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> die Reifen, die Reifen, die Reifen,



Stimmt!!!!! Deswegen habe ich die Hightech Bontrager für 10 Mark an der Winterschlampe: Suuuuuper Ausrede wenn mich mal wieder einer am Berg verbläst. Null Traktion, keine Haftung (verhärtet) und schön schwer inkl. Baumarktschläuche. Da könnt Ihr nicht mithalten


----------



## TKS (11. Februar 2009)

Moin,

heute so ab 14:30 Uhr mit dem MTB am Fluss rumalbern? Grundlage, ca. 2,5 bis 3 Stunden je nach Schneefall. Bei Dauerregen fällts wohl flach.

Am Meißner ist noch nicht gespurt, alles aufgeweicht - schade. Wenn es die nächsten Tage besser ist: Ich nehme gern noch jemanden auf die Loipe mit, einfach Bescheid sagen.

Bis dann
Torsten


----------



## Ragga (11. Februar 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Freunde haben wir auch nicht, nur Gegner


 
Ui.. ihr seit mir zu hart!   Ne.. am Samstag gehts mal mit 2 Kumpels in den Wald. Wenn ich das überlebe hänge ich mich danach an irgendeine "Tour" ran... Also freut Euch!


----------



## daniel77 (11. Februar 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> heute so ab 14:30 Uhr mit dem MTB am Fluss rumalbern? Grundlage, ca. 2,5 bis 3 Stunden je nach Schneefall. Bei Dauerregen fällts wohl flach.



Nimm Schneeketten mit


----------



## TKS (11. Februar 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Nimm Schneeketten mit



Ja, war toll heute im Schneesturm  So'n Scheiß! bin dann über den Dörnberg und übers Warmetal Richtung Hofgeismar und zurück nach Zierenberg, Ehlen, Essigberg und noch die kleinen Wellen der Rasenallee mitgenommen . 60km und 900 Höhenmeter - Wut im Bauch verleiht Flüüüüüügel!


----------



## daniel77 (11. Februar 2009)

So war das Wetter vor einem Jahr


----------



## tschabo007 (12. Februar 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> So war das Wetter vor einem Jahr



Yo was soll ich sagen....
War glaube ich die erste 100+Tour im letzten Jahr.
Dieses Jahr hab ich noch keine 10+.
Naja was solls.


----------



## daniel77 (13. Februar 2009)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr hab ich noch keine 10+.
> Naja was solls.



Locker bleiben, wird schon wieder 
Zum Kellerwald biste fit.



Wie siehts am Samstag aus? Wetter soll ab mittag schön werden, ich wäre für eine lockere RR-Runde oder auch MTB in eisfreiem Gebiet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (13. Februar 2009)

locker bleiben??
im moment sehe ich aus wie mariah carey (presswurst)


----------



## daniel77 (13. Februar 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> im moment sehe ich aus wie mariah carey







Ohh Jochen, ich wusste garnicht daß Du *soviel* zugenommen hast


----------



## TKS (13. Februar 2009)

Jochen, bist Du schon vergeben?  Wenn nicht, hast ja meine Tel.-Nr.

Ich habe mal alle bis jetzt verfügbaren Termine für Rennen dieses Jahr rausgesucht. Werde es mal die nächsten Tage hochladen; viele, viele Überschneidungen vor allem bei den 'Klassikern'.

Samstag klingt gut, allerdings ist ab 2 Uhr bei mir Kaffeekrieg mit der Familie angesagt der dann in ein Abendessengelage übergehen wird inkl. Urlaubsfototerror. Von daher: So ab 9 Uhr mit dem Renner? Zur Not von innen Reißzwecken durch den Mantel drücken, das geht schon.

Viele Grüße
Torsten

P.S.: Nicht am 01.03. den Biathlon in Heiligenrode vergessen! Vielleicht treffe ich diesmal die Scheibe...


----------



## bergsprint (13. Februar 2009)

falls morgen meine schneepflughalterung fürs rennrad kommt fahre ich mit.


----------



## TKS (13. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

habe mir heute meinen neuen Laufradsatz geholt: Specialized Cotrole Race (oder so ähnlich...); echte gewogene 1400g (Disc-Satz ohne Scheibe)!!! Und das für einen 'von der Stange', nicht schlecht! Die beiliegenden Titan-Schnellspanner wiegen zusammen gerade mal 100gr. Eine echte Empfehlung! Die Hinterradnabe ist eine DT Swiss, vorne so ähnlich (no Name). Ich werde die Dinger mal ausprobieren sobald der Schnee weg ist.

*freu*

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## bergsprint (13. Februar 2009)

der bornie bietet im moment dt 1450 mon chasseral für 525 an .fahre ich auch wenn der schnee weg ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hutsche (13. Februar 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Ich habe mal alle bis jetzt verfügbaren Termine für Rennen dieses Jahr rausgesucht. Werde es mal die nächsten Tage hochladen; viele, viele Überschneidungen vor allem bei den 'Klassikern'.



Die Kroenung des Ganzen ist, dass der HRV die Hessenmeisterschaft Marathon in Schotten austraegt - und damit an demselben WE, an dem in Garmisch die DM stattfindet. Was macht da der jeweilige Titeltraeger Max? Ich wollte auch beides fahren.


----------



## daniel77 (13. Februar 2009)

Hat jemand morgen Lust auf MTB im Schnee?


----------



## Cube-Chris (14. Februar 2009)

Ich bin dabei aber das weisst Du ja  
woltte es nur noch mal gesagt haben.


----------



## Prinzchen (14. Februar 2009)

Heute 13:30 HeScha locker 3h über die Felder


----------



## daniel77 (14. Februar 2009)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Heute 13:30 HeScha locker 3h über die Felder



Könnte knapp werden, wenn wir es packen sind Christian und ich dabei.


----------



## Jehoover (14. Februar 2009)

ich habs leider nicht gepackt...
ich will 14 uhr los.
hat wer lust auf ne lockere runde am Berg??

treffpunkt variabel...


----------



## daniel77 (14. Februar 2009)

Jehoover schrieb:


> ich habs leider nicht gepackt...
> ich will 14 uhr los.
> hat wer lust auf ne lockere runde am Berg??
> 
> treffpunkt variabel...



Wir auch nicht, meld dich einfach wegen fahren (Handynr. hast du grade als PN bekommen ).


----------



## jf1985 (14. Februar 2009)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Heute 13:30 HeScha locker 3h über die Felder



Ja, und dann treibst Du Dich in Grebenstein rum


----------



## Prinzchen (14. Februar 2009)

Wurden dann doch 4 h, war einfach zu schön auf den vereisen Feldwegen bei -2 Grad. Wer ist morgen dabei???


----------



## daniel77 (14. Februar 2009)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Wer ist morgen dabei???



Wann willst Du denn los?

Waren so ca. 3 Stunden bei uns, wir haben uns aber in den richtigen Tiefschnee gewagt (meine Beine brennen immer noch )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-Chris (15. Februar 2009)

Ich kann 4 std. verbuchen und mir tut alles weh.
Aber spaß hats gemacht wie man auf den Fotos sehen kann.


----------



## TKS (15. Februar 2009)

Bin raus, morgen gehts mit der Liebsten nach Winterberg, locker auf die Langlaufskier und ab in die Hütte zum Grog. Euch viel Spaß!

Hat jemand heute gesehen ob Langlauf am Hohen Gras geht? War gespurt? Dann hätte ich was zu tun nächste Woche... Muss noch die verlorenen 20 Watt aus dem Leistungstest suchen gehen - ja ja, regelmäßiges Training zahlt sich aus; bei mir im Pädagogenbäuchlein


----------



## daniel77 (15. Februar 2009)

Ich fahre morgen nochmal mit Stefan eine Runde durch den Schnee. Start um 12Uhr bei mir, so ca. 2-2,5 Stunden.

Oben war heute nichts gespurt, es waren aber recht viele Langläufer unterwegs.


----------



## TKS (15. Februar 2009)

Danke! Morgen muss ich leider bis fünf arbeiten und danach an den Schreibtisch - schade! Dienstag dann wieder. Winterberg war mal wieder super, 80cm Pulverschnee 

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## daniel77 (15. Februar 2009)

War heute mal wieder super


----------



## TKS (15. Februar 2009)

Guter Schnee, falsches Sportgerät!


----------



## daniel77 (16. Februar 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Guter Schnee, falsches Sportgerät!



Jo, da haste Recht, mit LL-Skiern hätte es nicht soviel Spaß gemacht


----------



## Cube-Chris (16. Februar 2009)

Seh ich auch so, so viel spass hatten wir lange nicht mehr bein Biken.

Was macht eigentlich der Stefan da is Schnee? Abkühlen oder hat er was verlohren?


----------



## daniel77 (16. Februar 2009)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Was macht eigentlich der Stefan da is Schnee? Abkühlen oder hat er was verlohren?



spontaner Schwächeanfall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ch!ll (16. Februar 2009)

Moin moin,
ich wollte auch hier einmal an den Bike Biathlon in Heiligenrode erinnern.

Ich hab mal einen Link mit der Ausschreibung vorbereitet.

http://www.faho-kassel.de/resources/Ausschreibung+6.Funbiker+Biathlon+2009.pdf

Nächsten Sonntag ist die Trainigsrunde.

Bis denn.


----------



## daniel77 (16. Februar 2009)

ch!ll schrieb:


> Nächsten Sonntag ist die Trainigsrunde.



Da simmer doch dabei


----------



## TKS (18. Februar 2009)

Na das ist doch mal eine Motivation für mich endlich mal wieder das MTB zusammenzuschrauben.... Hat wer Lust eine X0 und ein paar XTR Scheibenbremsen dranzuschrauben? inkl. nagelneuer Laufräder *neidisch mach*  ? Habs grade mal geschafft am Renner die Kette zu ölen - sonst habe ich immer die Musik einfach einen Tick lauter gemacht aber ein Trainingspartner hat sich neulich beschwert...

So was von antriebslos bei dem Kackwetter. Wann wirds warm?


----------



## daniel77 (19. Februar 2009)

Ich werde morgen nachmittag so gegen 15Uhr (trocken von oben vorrausgesetzt) mit dem MTB eine Runde durch den Habichtswald drehen, kommt wer mit?
Das wäre doch mal der ultimative Disc-Test oder Torsten? 

Samstag je nach Wetter MTB oder RR.


----------



## jf1985 (19. Februar 2009)

Hi. Bin seit gestern Abend auch wieder in Ks. Ich putz gleich mal das Rad und komme falls ich die Zeit dazu finde morgen auch mal wieder mit.


----------



## TKS (19. Februar 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen nachmittag so gegen 15Uhr (trocken von oben vorrausgesetzt) mit dem MTB eine Runde durch den Habichtswald drehen, kommt wer mit?
> Das wäre doch mal der ultimative Disc-Test oder Torsten?
> 
> Samstag je nach Wetter MTB oder RR.



Die Bremsen sind ja noch an Koljas Rad drangeschraubt  Müsste ich mal abmachen... Ich werde morgen gegen 14:30 (wie immer) mal eine Runde RR fahren, gern auch etwas schneller wenn es trocken und über 0 Grad sein sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (19. Februar 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> morgen gegen 14:30 (wie immer) mal eine Runde RR fahren



Pack ich leider nicht, sonst hätte ich mich drangehängt.

Wie siehts denn bei Dir am Samstag aus? Christian und ich wollten eine Runde drehen.


----------



## Jehoover (19. Februar 2009)

Sollte es Sa. nicht zum Bilstein gehen?
Morgen im Harbichtswald? Das wird so ******* matschig...  Das bedeutet wieder länger putzen als fahren... Mal sehen aber Zeit hätte ich

Will am So. nach Heiligenrode wenn das Wetter passt. Alles andere nach Lust und Laune...


----------



## daniel77 (19. Februar 2009)

Jehoover schrieb:


> Sollte es Sa. nicht zum Bilstein gehen?



ganz genau, kommst du mit?



Jehoover schrieb:


> Will am So. nach Heiligenrode wenn das Wetter passt. Alles andere nach Lust und Laune...



Soll angeblich ja regnen, mal schauen wenn das Wetter passt komm ich mit.


----------



## TKS (20. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

wenn es heute Mittag noch ein bisschen Schnee gibt evtl. Skilanglauf am Hohen Gras; oder halt zum Meißner, da gehts eigentlich immer.

Sonst RR oder MTB auf der Strasse; ich stimme Jehoover zu; mehr putzen als fahren macht irgendwie keinen Sinn. Außerdem ist die Bremse an der Schlechtwetterschlampe außer Funktion, zumindest vorne... Fürs Gelände reichts nicht.

Wer will kann bei mir mitfahren.

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## Jehoover (20. Februar 2009)

So... Feierabend...
Bei dem Wetter fahre ich weder in Richtung Harbichtswald noch RichtungHannMünden 
Wollte Badminton zocken um 13:30 aber keiner hat Zeit 
Wenn das Wetter deutlich umschlägt bis morgen, bin ich bei der Bilsteinrunde dabei! Aber bei Regen/Schnee oder sehr feuchten Wegen hab ich keine Lust... Gleiches gilt für So. (Heiligenrode)
Dann leg ich mich nun erst mal aufs Sofa 

Grüße


----------



## TKS (20. Februar 2009)

Moin,

bei mir fällts auch flach; ich habe gerstern zum ersten Mal Blut gespendet und mir macht heute mein Kreislauf irgendwie schlapp. Vielleicht ist es auch ein Infekt 

Ebenfalls auf die Couch mit ein paar Keksen - mal schaun was morgen so geht - aber auf gar keinen Fall Wald!

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## daniel77 (20. Februar 2009)

Bei mir auch auf keinen Fall Wald, im Schlamm versinken brauch ich nicht.

Wenn es von oben morgen trocken ist wäre ich einer Runde Rennrad, so gegen 12/13Uhr nicht abgeneigt.


----------



## TKS (20. Februar 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Bei mir auch auf keinen Fall Wald, im Schlamm versinken brauch ich nicht.
> 
> Wenn es von oben morgen trocken ist wäre ich einer Runde Rennrad, so gegen 12/13Uhr nicht abgeneigt.



Trocken?     

Bei Sprühregen gehts aber vielleicht.


----------



## TKS (20. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

wollte Euch als erstes Fragen bevor es in die Bucht geht:

RR, Ultegra 2008 (Ultegra 6000 Km alt; Rahmen, Gabel, Steuersatz, Sattelstütze, Lenker, Sattel, usw. neu); Rahmen Fort 7500 (nix besonderes, fürs reine Training aber OK), den hatte ich mal von Fort als Ersatz bekommen. Die Ultegra ist von meinem Unfaller vom November. Alle Teile die was abbekommen haben könnten ersetze ich, keine Gefahr also. Nur habe ich kein passendes neues Vorderrad (bin mit dem Vorderrad gegen ein abbiegendes Auto geknallt; den Rest der Aufprallenergie hat der Carbonrahmen kompensiert). Hinten ist ein Mavic Aksium drin, ein passendes VR kostet bei Borni um die 80 EUR (kompletter Satz 120 EUR).

Baue das Rad in den nächsten Wochen auf, wie immer bin ich ehrlich und drehe keinem Schrott an (fragt Christian oder Hans).

Wegen des Preises: Ich habe es noch nicht durchgerechnet, macht mir bei Bedarf einen Vorschlag und wir einigen uns.

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## Jehoover (20. Februar 2009)

Ich werd morgen gegen 11 Uhr die Augen auf machen und dann mal aus dem Fenster gucken  Wenn es sonnig ist, komme ich mit  
Sonst quäle ich mich auf der Rolle

EDIT:
Hat von euch einer nen SLR Sattel zum testen für mich?
Habe momentan Probleme mit meinem Selle da die Innenseiten der Oberschenkel langsam am Sattel scheuern... 
Hat einer Erfahrungen mit diesen ausgeschnittenen Satteln, (Toupe) wo der Dammbereich entlastet wird. Kann man das auf dem MTB fahren? Hab da leichte Probleme mit Taubheitsgefühlen   Und mein Rennrad will evtl. auch neu bestückt werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (20. Februar 2009)

lasst uns morgen so gegen 11Uhr nochmal posten, falls es trocken/annehmbar ist, würde ich ca. 2 Stunden locker RR an der Fulle vorschlagen (vorzugsweise Richtung Süden)


----------



## daniel77 (21. Februar 2009)

Das Wetter sieht ja annehmbar aus (man kann sogar etwas blau erahnen ); ich würde vorschlagen so gegen 12/12.30Uhr in Richtung Melsungen zu starten, lockeres Rollen mit Kaffeepause im Eiscafe.


----------



## Cube-Chris (21. Februar 2009)

So nun ist es beschlossen
Wir treffen uns um 11.30 Uhr unter Der Autobahn (A44) in Bergshausen, direkt auf dem Fuldaradweg (R1).Wer aus kassel kommt kann sich mit Daniel schon vorher treffen. RR ist angesagt, nen bischen Grundlage Kurbeln.


----------



## Prinzchen (21. Februar 2009)

Dann fahr ich in die andere Richtung 

13:00 Vellmar Freibad


----------



## GAZZ30 (21. Februar 2009)

@TKS: Für was steht das "Quax" unter deinem Benutzernamen?


----------



## Prinzchen (21. Februar 2009)

GAZZ30 schrieb:


> @TKS: Für was steht das "Quax" unter deinem Benutzernamen?



...der Bruch.....


----------



## daniel77 (21. Februar 2009)

........pi....... 

Abfahrt bei uns ist vorverlegt auf 11.45Uhr ; Treffen unter der Bergshäuser Brücke in Bergshausen.


----------



## Jehoover (21. Februar 2009)

servus
will auch fahren aber MTB auf R1 
Welche Richtung ist mir egal... Hauptsache locker...
Wann? Bald... Kommt wer mit?


----------



## TKS (21. Februar 2009)

GAZZ30 schrieb:


> @TKS: Für was steht das "Quax" unter deinem Benutzernamen?



... lot 

Wenn es bei mir scheppert dann ist meist alles hin, deshalb  Was bei mir hält, das hält auch wirklich. Weiß auch nicht warum das Zeugs immer kaputt geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (21. Februar 2009)

Jehoover schrieb:


> Ich werd morgen gegen 11 Uhr die Augen auf machen und dann mal aus dem Fenster gucken  Wenn es sonnig ist, komme ich mit
> Sonst quäle ich mich auf der Rolle
> 
> EDIT:
> ...



Hallo,

der Toupe ist super, allerdings hat man am Anfang die ersten Fahrten ein paar Schmerzen an den Sitzhöckern. Wenn man sich dran gewöhnt hat freut man sich dass die Weichteile nicht mehr einschlafen. Und fürs MTB gibts ein baugleiches, verstärktes Modell (hab den Namen jetzt vergessen; Kolja hilf mal!).

Meinen SLR willst Du nicht testen, siehe was unter meinem Benutzernamen steht...  Der Sattel ist ohne Bezug echt scharfkantig...


Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## daniel77 (21. Februar 2009)

ich würde morgen gerne nochmal so ca. 2Stunden RR fahren, wenn es nicht regnet oder schneit würde ich so gegen 10Uhr los.


----------



## TKS (21. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

kann leider erst gegen 15 Uhr frühestens (Familie, angesagt ist Brunchen). Dann aber 3h heftig über die Hügels mit dem RR (ich erinnere mal an die Tour über Melsungen, Günsterode und Heli letztes Jahr . So in etwa). Gell, Jochen und Christian?

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## Jehoover (21. Februar 2009)

Ehm öhhh morgen Heiligenrode?
Werde mir dann mal fürs RR nen Toupe holen... Wäre super, wenn du mir den Namen des Sattels fürs MTB besorgen könntest... Wer zwei bestellt bekommt einen umsonst 

Grüße


----------



## GAZZ30 (21. Februar 2009)

@TKS: Ok, der Bruchpilot...nach etwas Bedenkzeit hab ich's dann auch verstanden. 
Ich dachte, es wäre ein Hinweis darauf, dass Du nicht zwingend 2 Laufräder zum Fahren brauchst. --> www.qu-ax.de 

Also, viel Spaß Euch allen beim Touren...

GAZZ30

...möge der Winter den Habichtswald bald wieder frei geben.


----------



## Cube-Chris (21. Februar 2009)

Hier noch was cooles ausem Netz:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKMF2JHlpy0"]YouTube - Off-season cross-country MTB racing[/ame]
So sollten wir auch im Winter trainieren, da hätten wir ne riesen Gaudi im Wohnzimmer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-Chris (21. Februar 2009)

Und hier noch was aus Nordenau. Ich hab mich schon gesehen.(Ich ja auch nicht schwer)
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNO2jx6A1v0"]YouTube - MTB-Marathon 2008 Nordenau[/ame]
Da kriegt mann schon wieder richtig Bock aufs Racen.


----------



## hutsche (21. Februar 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> ich würde morgen gerne nochmal so ca. 2Stunden RR fahren, wenn es nicht regnet oder schneit würde ich so gegen 10Uhr los.



Wie, keine Probeschießen? Da könnten wir uns um 10.30 mit dem MTB an der Orangerie treffen.


----------



## Prinzchen (21. Februar 2009)

Jehoover schrieb:


> Ehm öhhh morgen Heiligenrode?
> Werde mir dann mal fürs RR nen Toupe holen... Wäre super, wenn du mir den Namen des Sattels fürs MTB besorgen könntest... Wer zwei bestellt bekommt einen umsonst
> 
> Grüße









Das Ding nennt sich Phenom, gibts auch als Gel-Version für Leute jenseits der 30 @ TKS


----------



## daniel77 (21. Februar 2009)

hutsche schrieb:


> Wie, keine Probeschießen? Da könnten wir uns um 10.30 mit dem MTB an der Orangerie treffen.


Kann ich glaube drauf verzichten, werde sowieso wieder 80% danebenschießen 



Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Und hier noch was aus Nordenau. Ich hab mich schon gesehen.(Ich ja auch nicht schwer)


ich mich, bzw. uns auch.


----------



## Jehoover (21. Februar 2009)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Das Ding nennt sich Phenom, gibts auch als Gel-Version für Leute jenseits der 30 @ TKS



DANKE!!!

Bei dem Wetter (Schneeregen) wird die Strecke morgen total aufgeweicht sein und ich befürchte, dass in Heiligenrode dann gar nichts geht oder?!?! 
Werde erst mal ausschlafen


----------



## bergsprint (22. Februar 2009)

ich fahre nach heiligenrode.der alois hat mir gemaild das die strecke trotz5-10m alteistücken fahr-schiebbar wäre .abfahrt 10.45 bzw 11 am schützenhaus.danach locker rr falls noch iust vorhanden


----------



## TKS (22. Februar 2009)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Das Ding nennt sich Phenom, gibts auch als Gel-Version für Leute jenseits der 30 @ TKS




Ne ne, ohne Gel passt schon  Mein Hintern ist noch Jungfrau...

Wie jetzt, den ohne Gel gibts auch in Rot/weiß? *habenwill* Kann ich meinen in Weiß/Schwarz noch umtauschen (ist noch oginooool eingepackt)?


----------



## TKS (22. Februar 2009)

@ Christian: Ich sehe mich aber nicht im Film...  *Großkotz* 

Der andere Film mit dem CC-Racing ist doch ne tolle Idee: Da könnten wir ein Indoorrennen im Winter draus machen. Voraussetzung: Alle 2 Minuten einen Glühwein trinken, Dauer des Rennens offen, aber wer als letzter Pinkeln geht hat gewonnen. Wie wärs?


----------



## hutsche (22. Februar 2009)

Feedback von der Strecke in Heiligenrode: Es gibt nur ein Altschnee-/Alteisstück. Das ist allerdings ungefähr 5km lang. Mit Radfahren hatte das heute wenig zu tun. Hoffentlich findet sich da bis Sonntag noch eine Lösung. Mir persönlich wäre das Sturzrisiko zu hoch.


----------



## TKS (22. Februar 2009)

hutsche schrieb:


> Feedback von der Strecke in Heiligenrode: Es gibt nur ein Altschnee-/Alteisstück. Das ist allerdings ungefähr 5km lang. Mit Radfahren hatte das heute wenig zu tun. Hoffentlich findet sich da bis Sonntag noch eine Lösung. Mir persönlich wäre das Sturzrisiko zu hoch.



Oh je...  Schade, war immer ganz lustig und schießen kannst Du ja auch, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (22. Februar 2009)

da es ja die ganze nächste woche regnet ist der schnee sonntag weg-wenn nicht werden wir wohl die alternetivstrecke vom letzten jahr nehmen oder schnee räumen müssen


----------



## TKS (22. Februar 2009)

Ich gehe schon mal mit dem Salzstreuer los... 

Hat wer Spikesreifen? Wenn der dann bis Sonntag den ganzen Tag auf dem Schnee herumfräst isser bis Sonntag weg 

Aber zu Beginn der Saison ablegen bringt genauso viel wie beim Marathon im Kellerwald auf der kurzen Runde zu versuchen am Ortsausgang nach der Einführungsrunde Schlangenlinien zu fahren (wird immer wieder gern probiert ). Da gebe ich Hans zu 100% Recht.

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## daniel77 (22. Februar 2009)

....dann kann ja ab Freitag der Reifenpoker beginnen 
Meine Wahl wäre momentan Michelin XCR Mud, bzw. Michelin XLS


----------



## Prinzchen (23. Februar 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> ....dann kann ja ab Freitag der Reifenpoker beginnen
> Meine Wahl wäre momentan Michelin XCR Mud, bzw. Michelin XLS



...Twister SS...


----------



## TKS (23. Februar 2009)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> ...Twister SS...



...Specialized Fatboy...


----------



## bergsprint (23. Februar 2009)

??
immer der der noch drauf ist


----------



## TKS (23. Februar 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> ??
> immer der der noch drauf ist



Nein, den fährt jetzt der Juri. Dat Dingen hat das ewige Leben und noch nie einen Platten gehabt. Ich habe jetzt für die Stadt ein Speci Langster, das MTB ist wieder ein (Schlechtwetterschlampen-)MTB.


----------



## daniel77 (24. Februar 2009)

das wär doch mal was: 
http://www.wassersport-hoexter.de/seite74.html


----------



## Cube-Chris (24. Februar 2009)

Das ist doch eh nichts für Dich Daniel. Das ist ein *Cross Country* Rennen.
Hört sich aber interessant an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hutsche (24. Februar 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> das wär doch mal was:
> http://www.wassersport-hoexter.de/seite74.html



Dieser Passus schreckt mich da ein wenig ab: "reichlich Treppen, leichte Jumps, eine Brücke und Walleinlagen" .
Zu Heiligenrode: Ich denke angesichts der Wetterprognosen mittlerweile auch, dass bis zum So. die Strecke abgetaut ist. Reifenprofil ist eigentlich egal, da es ja nur Schotterwege ohne besondere Kurven o.ä. sind. Insofern kann man wohl auf die leichten Versionen setzen.


----------



## TKS (24. Februar 2009)

So ein Stadtrennen ist doch super: Viele Zuschauer, gute Stimmung, knackige Stürze die richtig wehtun (erinnert mich ein wenig an einen Teil der Strecke in Bad Salzdetfurth...).

Wegen Sonntag verschwende ich aber keinen Gedanken an die Reifen, ans Bike, etc. Das ist doch nur ein Spaßrennen. Wer gut schießen kann kann einen guten Fahrer rein dadurch schlagen. Ist doch ganz witzig! 

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## Cube-Chris (24. Februar 2009)

hutsche schrieb:


> Zu Heiligenrode: Ich denke angesichts der Wetterprognosen mittlerweile auch, dass bis zum So. die Strecke abgetaut ist. Reifenprofil ist eigentlich egal, da es ja nur Schotterwege ohne besondere Kurven o.ä. sind. Insofern kann man wohl auf die leichten Versionen setzen.



Ich kann mich noch an letztes Jahr erinnern, da sahen wir so aus:



Michi und Axel sehen noch richtig Human aus im gegesatz zu den meißten anderen.

Und die Abfahrt hat mich eher ans Surfen als ans Biken erinnert.
Also wird´s wohl wieder richtig lecker dieses Jahr.


----------



## Cube-Chris (24. Februar 2009)

Ich sah z.B. so aus:


----------



## bergsprint (25. Februar 2009)

hallo
rolle morgens immer ein paar runden um die aue -kann gesellschaft gebrauchen.so zwischen 7.30 und 9.30 falls es nicht regnet

grüße jochen


----------



## daniel77 (26. Februar 2009)

Wie siehts denn am Samstag mit einer lockeren Vorbelastung in Form von rumrollrn mitm RR aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (26. Februar 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn am Samstag mit einer lockeren Vorbelastung in Form von rumrollrn mitm RR aus?



Ich werde Sa. morgens mein MTB mal fertigmachen und dann wird natürlich ausprobiert!!! Bei schönem Wetter ist Kolja schonmal dabei. Wer macht mit?

So, ich habe jetzt weiße Aussenhüllen für die Schaltzüge - giiiierig!!!  Wer kann mehr? 

Bis dann
Torsten


----------



## daniel77 (27. Februar 2009)

ok, dann eben Schlammschlacht, Wetter soll ganz gut werden. Wann gehts los?


----------



## hutsche (27. Februar 2009)

Ich schaffe morgen leider nicht, aber vielleicht könnt ihr ja mal an der Strecke vorbeifahren und einen Lagebericht geben?


----------



## daniel77 (27. Februar 2009)

ich bin gerade eine Runde um den Herkules und hohes Gras gefahren, einfach nur widerlich :kotz:


----------



## hutsche (27. Februar 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> ich bin gerade eine Runde um den Herkules und hohes Gras gefahren, einfach nur widerlich :kotz:


Nur widerlich wäre ja noch okay, mehr darf man nicht erwarten. Schlimm wäre eine Schneeschicht. Also dann bis Sonntag bei Kaffee und Kuchen danach (hoffe die bieten sowas an!).


----------



## daniel77 (27. Februar 2009)

Eine durchgehende Schnee(matsch)-Decke wirds nicht geben, selbst ganz oben war zumindest eine Spur frei. Wir können uns auf jeden Fall schonmal die wasserdichten Unterhosen rauslegen


----------



## Prinzchen (28. Februar 2009)

@ Daniel77 Sonntag Start 10:46 Uhr 3 Runden

@ Cube-Chris Sonntag Start 10:52 Uhr 8 Runden


----------



## TKS (28. Februar 2009)

@ Kolja: Sorry, hat heute nicht früher geklappt. Danke nochmal fürs Schaltungeinstellen 

Ich fahre gegen 15 Uhr los, mal eine Stunde oder mehr locker durch die Gegend rollen (bis auf 500m Matschfrei hoffentlich...).

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## TKS (1. März 2009)

Hallo,

war doch super heute! Bedingt durch 14 Fehlschüsse hatte ich zwar 10:30 min. Strafzeit, aber was soll's. Sollte man eigentlich auf das kleine Schwarze oder das große Weisse schiessen? Vielleicht lags ja daran... 

War lecker schlammig... 

Wie wars bei Euch? Habe ja nicht alle gesehen (Daniel, wo warst Du? Gekniffen ?).

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## bergsprint (1. März 2009)

alle die DA DABEI ware haben doch gepunktet-war wieder schöööön wie immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (1. März 2009)

So, habe mal in der Klasse Elite die Fehlschüsse abgezogen - also reine Fahrzeit:

1. Hutschenreuter 1:03:30 (Glücksstrumpf! Wahnsinns-Zeit !!!!!!)
2. Wenzel 1:04:05
3. Jäger 1:12:14
! (4. Müller 1:13:13) (ich glaube aber hier stimmt was nicht: Andreas hatte laut Ergebnisliste keine Fehlschüsse - bei der Zeit aber undenkbar, das wäre zu langsam; und alles treffen? Kaum möglich.) !
5. Hesse 1:15:07
6. Rietze 1:15:28


----------



## daniel77 (1. März 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> (Daniel, wo warst Du? Gekniffen ?).



War doch etwas früh/spät heute als ich ins Bett bin, hätte ich ein Dreirad oder ein Liegerad gehabt, wäre ich bestimmt mitgefahren 

Glückwunsch allen die Top 10 gefahren sind


----------



## TKS (6. März 2009)

Moin,

heute gegen 14:00 Uhr ab Kassel Richtung Hann Münden und weiter: 3h Grundlage (locker) RR am Fluss lang. So gegen 14:30 bin ich am Ortsschild Wolfsanger. Wer Lust hat, einfach melden.

Viele Grüße
Torsten

Edit: ... wegen hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit abgesagt und durch hardcore Sofarocking ersetzt!


----------



## daniel77 (6. März 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Edit: ... wegen hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit abgesagt und durch hardcore Sofarocking ersetzt!





Wenn es morgen zumindest von "oben" trocken bleibt, werde ich mich gegen mittag (13Uhr) mit Stefan aufs MTB begeben und die Serpentinen zum Herkules hochfahren, danach evtl. über Niederzwehren, Rengershausen auf geteerten Wirtschaftswegen noch etwas locker kurbeln.
Noch wer??


----------



## TKS (8. März 2009)

Moin,

da nächste Woche Sperrmüll ist und der alte Rahmen wegkommt hier ein paar Teile fürs RR (alles Ultegra 07 2fach / 10fach); alles ca. 6000 km gelaufen; wer Interesse hat kann mir kurz eine PN schicken.

- Schaltwerk
- Schalthebel (Paar, für Flightdeck)
- Umwerfer für Anlötbefestigung; kann auch mit einer Schelle befestigt   werden

Ist alles was noch übrig ist nachdem der Hans in meinem Keller war  den Rest werfe ich dann weg (außer jemand hat Interesse an einem gebrochenen Carbonrahmen ).

Viele Grüße (ich habe keine Lust 5 EUR zu bezahlen für die Registrierung hier im Verkaufsboard, deshalb nichts für ungut )

Torsten


----------



## daniel77 (10. März 2009)

Am kommenden WE soll es über 10°C sein, wie siehts aus mit einer Runde (bei annehmbarem Wetter) auf den Bilstein? 
So langsam wirds nämlich Zeit für ein paar längere Bergetappen.


----------



## bergsprint (10. März 2009)

ist 10°warmer matsch besser als 3°warmer matsch.wie wäre es mit `ner hunderter+ rennrad.die berge kommen da von alleine.


----------



## daniel77 (10. März 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> ist 10°warmer matsch besser als 3°warmer matsch.wie wäre es mit `ner hunderter+ rennrad.die berge kommen da von alleine.



mir egal ob RR oder MTB, obwohl der Matsch mir auch egal ist


----------



## TKS (10. März 2009)

Hoffentlich hört der blöde Regen endlich mal auf!!!! Ich will endlich mal Bumms in die Beine kriegen. Erst alles vereist, jetzt alles patschnass von oben und unten...

Am Samstag keine Zeit gehabt, am Sonntag aber gefahren - richtig, Dauerregen und 5 Grad. Auf dem Dörn- und Essigberg sogar nur knapp 2 Grad und Regen. 

Ich habe es sooooo satt!!! Nix geht vorwärts und in 3 Wochen ist in Naumburg CC. Das wird der langsamste Saisonstart aller Zeiten. 

Jetzt stell mal einer das Wasser da oben ab, bitte bitte!!!

So, genug ausgekotzt jetzt gehts mir wieder gut 

P.S.: Samstag hört sich gut an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (10. März 2009)

Samstag oder Sonntag ist mir egal, Hauptsache trocken von oben


----------



## tschabo007 (11. März 2009)

So Mädels
Will nu auch mal wieder so richtich fahren
Auch Berge sind willkommen.
Rad je nach Wetter....
Also hab eigentlich die ganze Woche Zeit ausser SO, sozusagen variabel.
Gerne auch Kurzfristig....zB. solls Mittwochnachmittag wohl mal nicht so sehr... naja ihr wisst schon. Pissen
Am Tag in der Nacht Sch** egal ich will fahren, hauptsache es schifft nicht wie Sau.
Kussi Michael


----------



## TKS (12. März 2009)

Hallo,

morgen ab 14:30 Wolfanger 3h Grundlage RR gemütlich am Fluss lang bei Sonnenschein  - wer ist dabei?

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## jf1985 (12. März 2009)

Hi. Ich will auch  Aber schon etwas früher eigentlich. Wenn ich erst später steh ich dann aber da. Grüßle


----------



## TKS (12. März 2009)

jf1985 schrieb:


> Hi. Ich will auch  Aber schon etwas früher eigentlich. Wenn ich erst später steh ich dann aber da. Grüßle



Alles klar! Vergiss die Sonnebrille nicht!!! Yippieeee !!!


----------



## daniel77 (12. März 2009)

Morgen wird 14.30 leider zu knapp für mich. 

ABER, Samstag solls über 10°C und Sonne geben, das prädestiniert doch für eine lange RR Einheit. Wer ist mit dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschabo007 (12. März 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> morgen ab 14:30 Wolfanger 3h Grundlage RR gemütlich am Fluss lang bei Sonnenschein  - wer ist dabei?
> 
> ...



Ist mir ausnahmsweise zu Spät sonst natürlich gerne, soll ja nur nieseln
Werde wohl morgen früh gegen 9-10 losradeln... auch so drei stunden, maßig locker,lalala.
Natürlich nicht bei ergiebigem Regen, hatte ich heute erst
Kussi


----------



## TKS (13. März 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Morgen wird 14.30 leider zu knapp für mich.
> 
> ABER, Samstag solls über 10°C und Sonne geben, das prädestiniert doch für eine lange RR Einheit. Wer ist mit dabei?



ich, ich, ich!!!!


----------



## daniel77 (13. März 2009)

14.30Uhr klappt DOCH bei mir. Bin dann an der Haltestelle am Edeka.


----------



## jf1985 (13. März 2009)

hi. ich fahr jetzt schon. gibts am we ne tour?


----------



## daniel77 (13. März 2009)

jf1985 schrieb:


> hi. ich fahr jetzt schon. gibts am we ne tour?



Würde sagen morgen. Wann, mit was und wohin sollten wir noch klären.

Ich wäre MTB nicht abgeneigt, z.B. auf den Bilstein; RR geht aber auch.......


----------



## tschabo007 (13. März 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Würde sagen morgen. Wann, mit was und wohin sollten wir noch klären.
> 
> Ich wäre MTB nicht abgeneigt, z.B. auf den Bilstein; RR geht aber auch.......



Ist mir auch egal, wann geht lose?
So gegen  12? Bessere Vorschläge???
Michael


----------



## TKS (13. März 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> 14.30Uhr klappt DOCH bei mir. Bin dann an der Haltestelle am Edeka.



Shit, ich war gegen 14:35 Am Edeka; hat 10 min. länger gedauert an der Arbeit und der Verkehr war so zäh. Sorry!! Ich hatte juris Nummer nicht im Handy und ins Forum habe ich auch nicht mehr geschaut.


----------



## tschabo007 (13. März 2009)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Ist mir auch egal, wann geht lose?
> So gegen  12? Bessere Vorschläge???
> Michael



Sodale
Abfahrt 14 Uhr Westerburgstraße mim MTB.
Ausnahmsweise mal.
Bisher 3 Mittreter
Greets Michi


----------



## daniel77 (13. März 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Shit, ich war gegen 14:35 Am Edeka; hat 10 min. länger gedauert an der Arbeit und der Verkehr war so zäh. Sorry!! Ich hatte juris Nummer nicht im Handy und ins Forum habe ich auch nicht mehr geschaut.



Jaja shit happens, ich hab auf dem Hinweg gemerkt das die Achse von meinem Hinterrad sich mal wieder gelöst hatte, bin dann wieder zurück und hab RR gegen MTB getauscht, bin dann durch den Habichtswald.

Morgen wird gut, oben ist es kaum matschig und Frühling im Wald ist doch schöner als auf der Straße


----------



## TKS (14. März 2009)

Hallo,

wie siehts am Sonntag aus? Irgendwo RR, mein MTB ist leider nicht ganz fit; ca. 3h GA2 mit ein paar Hügeln (z.B. Dörn-/Essigberg, etc.).

Abfahrt irgendwann Nachmittags, wenn es aufgehört hat zu regnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (14. März 2009)

Wir sind heute eine knackige Tour durch die Söhre gefahren, war garnicht so schlammig wie erwartet. 

Denke mal wenn es morgen mittag nicht regnet werde ich mit Michi eine lockere 1-1,5 Stunden "Hausrunde" über Herkules-hohes Gras fahren.


----------



## TKS (15. März 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Wir sind heute eine knackige Tour durch die Söhre gefahren, war garnicht so schlammig wie erwartet.
> 
> Denke mal wenn es morgen mittag nicht regnet werde ich mit Michi eine lockere 1-1,5 Stunden "Hausrunde" über Herkules-hohes Gras fahren.



*Neid* Ich muss echt mal die Vorderradbremse in Ordnung bringen; für den Spaß in Heiligenrode hats gereicht, aber längere Touren lieber nicht...

Bis Denne!


----------



## daniel77 (17. März 2009)

Wie siehts aus mit Feierabendrunden? Ich fahre morgen abend um ca.17Uhr ab Baunatal eine Runde über hohes Gras/Herkules.....Mitfahrer??


----------



## tschabo007 (17. März 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus mit Feierabendrunden? Ich fahre morgen abend um ca.17Uhr ab Baunatal eine Runde über hohes Gras/Herkules.....Mitfahrer??



Muss Schaffe
Wer lust hat morgen vormittag, ähh auf ähh achja Radeln kann auch bei mir mitkommen
Dachte so an 10-11 Uhr abfahrt/treffen bla.
Höchstens bis 13.30 Uhr.
Los ihr Studentenköppe und arbeitslose Semipros......
Michael


----------



## jf1985 (17. März 2009)

Hey San Miguel. Wenn das Wetter gut ist dreh ich ne Runde mit. Lass uns morgen Vormittag mal telen. Grüßle


----------



## daniel77 (17. März 2009)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Muss Schaffe


F**k

Am WE wirds gutes Wetter, wie siehts aus mit `nem Bilstein Besuch? Würde direkt Samstag vorschlagen.

btw, Freitag kann ich auch so ab 13Uhr


----------



## Jehoover (18. März 2009)

Werde gegen 13.00 Uhr ca. 3-4 h fahren. RR oder MTB ist mir egal! Hat wer Lust und Zeit?


----------



## TKS (18. März 2009)

Samstag muss ich etwas früher los (spätestens gegen 11 Uhr) um die anderen Termine an dem Tag noch zu schaffen. 3h locker, RR oder MTB ist mir auch egal.


----------



## TKS (18. März 2009)

Moin,

ab jetzt ist es billiger (5 EUR) einen Radweg nicht zu benutzen anstatt einen Fussgänger durch zu schnelles Fahren zu gefährden (10 -25 EUR). Macht doch alles total Sinn!

Uiuiui, die Ampelregelung... das kann ja richtig weh tun bei den Beträgen! Und ein Punkt...

Und bei wahrscheinlich jedem unserer RR bzw. MTBs werden wohl 30 EUR fällig (kein Licht, Klingel, Seitenstrahler). Also noch schnell einen Nabendynamo mit Scheibenremsaufnahme kaufen *lol*

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (19. März 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> kein Licht



Naja, Licht ham wir ja, nur wirklich StvzO konform ist das auch nicht 



Die WE Tour haben wir auf Sonntag verlegt, bisher sind Jochen, Stefan, Christian und ich dabei. 
Abfahrt/Treffen würde ich so gegen 11.30Uhr bei Jochen vorschlagen, es geht auf den Bilstein.

Wäre schön wenn sich noch ein paar Mitfahrer finden, ist für mich halt meine letzte Tour (für die nächsten Monate) mit euch.
Vllt. haben wir nach der Tour noch Zeit für ein gemeinsames Bierchen o.ä.

Ab Ende März könnt ihr mich dann in der Schweiz besuchen und mit mir den Jura, die Vogesen und/oder den Schwarzwald unsicher machen.


----------



## TKS (20. März 2009)

ie Schweiz? *Neid*! Mehr Geld, weniger Steuern und keine EU-Gesetze inkl. noch ein richtiges Bankgeheimnis und nicth so einen Weicheierkram wie hier . Im Ernst: Ich wünsche Dir in der CH viel Erfolg und Glück!!!! 

Mit Sonntag MTB gibts bei mir wohl nicht, am Sa. Abend feiert die Mutter meiner Freundin ihren 50. Außerdem schaffe ich es vor mi. nächster Woche nicht meine Bremse in Schuss zu bringen.

Aber evtl. schaue ich dann in der CH mal vorbei! Gehst Du nach Zürich?


----------



## daniel77 (20. März 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Ich wünsche Dir in der CH viel Erfolg und Glück!!!!



Danke, Danke.



TKS schrieb:


> Mit Sonntag MTB gibts bei mir wohl nicht, am Sa. Abend feiert die Mutter meiner Freundin ihren 50. Außerdem schaffe ich es vor mi. nächster Woche nicht meine Bremse in Schuss zu bringen.



Schade, Schade. Bei mir ist es aber auch noch nicht sicher, ich hoffe mein Knie spielt bis Sonntag mit... 



TKS schrieb:


> Aber evtl. schaue ich dann in der CH mal vorbei! Gehst Du nach Zürich?



Gerne , ab Juni zieht meine Frau auch runter und wir haben dann auch eine "richtige" Wohnung, gehe nach Basel.


----------



## hutsche (20. März 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> gehe nach Basel.



Hi Daniel, du machst nach drüben, das wusste ich ja noch gar nicht! Viel Erfolg. Aber wenn du feststellst, dass Basel keine Berge hat, kommst du bestimmt bald wieder.


----------



## daniel77 (20. März 2009)

hutsche schrieb:


> Aber wenn du feststellst, dass Basel keine Berge hat, kommst du bestimmt bald wieder.



Berge gibts da genug  Bin aber an den langen WE`s über die ganzen Feiertage bestimmt noch öfters in KS, da bleibt dann noch Zeit für die ein oder andere Tour über die nordhessischen Berge.

Kommst Du Sonntag mit?


----------



## Jehoover (20. März 2009)

Dann will ich auch mal alles Gute und viel Erfolg auf deinem Weg in die Schweiz wünschen.

P.s.: Wird dein Umzug bei "Die Auswanderer" oder ähnlichem übertragen??? Ich hoffe, dass du zumindest die Sprache noch lernst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hutsche (21. März 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Berge gibts da genug  Bin aber an den langen WE`s über die ganzen Feiertage bestimmt noch öfters in KS, da bleibt dann noch Zeit für die ein oder andere Tour über die nordhessischen Berge.
> 
> Kommst Du Sonntag mit?



Bleibst du denn jetzt auf Dauer da? Für schweizerische Verhältnisse sind die Berge dort nicht nennenswert, dafür kannst du bestimmt schön an der Moldau, oder wie auch sonst der Fluss dort heißt, langfahren. Sonntag bin ich schon fürs Straßenrennen in Duderstadt gemeldet; hätte ich geahnt, dass es deine Abschiedstour ist, würde ich natürlich mitkommen.


----------



## Cube-Chris (21. März 2009)

Hab mich für Naumburg am 05.04 angemeldet. Noch jemand dabei ?


----------



## TKS (21. März 2009)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Hab mich für Naumburg am 05.04 angemeldet. Noch jemand dabei ?



Ich; hab mich aber noch nicht angemeldet  Kömma ja zusamn fahn!


----------



## hutsche (21. März 2009)

Wollte eigentlich wieder Lönskrug fahren, schaffe ich aber wohl zeitlich nicht. Bin also auch in Naumburg dabei, da starte ich erst 15.10 Uhr, bin aber noch nicht gemeldet.


----------



## TKS (21. März 2009)

Hm, wir sind ja um 14:10 dran; aber nur 45 Minuten  ???? Sonst war das immer so eine schöne Quälerei über 1:45 Stunden... Schade! 

Ich bin doch erst nach 30 min. warm, so ein Mist. Also Vollgas losballern und sehen wie lange es gutgeht und ohne Taktik...


----------



## hutsche (21. März 2009)

Sowas liegt mir auch nicht. Wenn ein XC Rennen endet, könnte ich noch weiter fahren. Was aber nicht heißt, dass ich auch schneller fahren könnte. Mal sehen, was morgen das Straßenrennen bringt. Sind nur 66km.


----------



## TKS (21. März 2009)

hutsche schrieb:


> Was aber nicht heißt, dass ich auch schneller fahren könnte.



Genau das ist auch mein Problem... 

Nachdem ich heute mein Frühstück über den Radweg an der Fulda verteilt habe werde ich morgen wenn überhaupt nur sehr locker und kurz fahren. Schon wieder irgendsoein Magen-Darmvirus - es reicht so langsam. Egal, heute Abend wird erstmal gefeiert!  Jetzt mache ich gerade erst mal einen Liter Cola leer, das räumt den Magen auf.


----------



## tschabo007 (21. März 2009)

Was denn nu
Fahren wir nun am Sonntag oder nicht?
Könnte so ziemlich früh so 10 Uhr los, müsste aber um 13.30Uhr spätestens wieder zuhause sein.
Los ihr Luschen lasst uns treten
Grüsse Michael


----------



## Cube-Chris (21. März 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Hm, wir sind ja um 14:10 dran; aber nur 45 Minuten  ????



Wir fahren getrennt von den Lizenzfahrern, das ist nicht so deprimierend für uns


----------



## tschabo007 (21. März 2009)

An alle die sowiso nicht mitkommen
Treffen uns am Sonntag um 9.30 Uhr, jaja 9.30Uhr inne Parkstrasse 47.
Fahren locker wie immer in die Söhre und dann irgentwie auch wieder zurück nach Kassel. 
Ach ja mim Mtb.(SommerMTB)

Solong Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (22. März 2009)

Mein Knie zwickt immer noch, denke mal das es morgen nichts wird 
Falls es widererwarten doch über Nacht und plötzlich besser wird lass ich es euch wissen und komme mit.


----------



## jf1985 (22. März 2009)

Hi. Abschiedstour von Daniel ohne Daniel is jetzt dann auch nicht sorichtig Daniel´s Abschiedstour Whatever, ich geh bei der Wetterlage nur ein bissl joggen. 
@Daniel: Alles Gute und vergiss nicht für den Zierenbergmarathon schonmal Urlaub einzureichen


----------



## daniel77 (22. März 2009)

Bin nächstes WE ja auch noch da, allerdings dann nur Samstag, da kriegen wir bestimmt noch mal was geregelt


----------



## TKS (22. März 2009)

Bin raus, mir ist schlecht...  Eventell am Mittwoch eine Runde? Ist wer dabei so ab 14 Uhr?


----------



## hutsche (22. März 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Bin raus, mir ist schlecht...  Eventell am Mittwoch eine Runde? Ist wer dabei so ab 14 Uhr?



Kannst du dich zum K3 Training von Ehlen hoch zum Hohen Gras aufraffen?
Wenn ich mir das Wetter für diese Woche anschaue, könnte ich . Habe extra Urlaub genommen für ein Trainingslager in der Heimat.


----------



## bergsprint (22. März 2009)

wer sonntags um 9.30 fährt,kann ja unter der woche mit mir ab 7.00 um die aue rollen!?


----------



## TKS (22. März 2009)

hutsche schrieb:


> Kannst du dich zum K3 Training von Ehlen hoch zum Hohen Gras aufraffen?
> Wenn ich mir das Wetter für diese Woche anschaue, könnte ich . Habe extra Urlaub genommen für ein Trainingslager in der Heimat.



Hallo Hans,

K3 gerne!!! Willst Du Intervalle fahren oder das Ganze als GA2 / EB- Tour 'getarnt'? Wie lange hast Du geplant?

Ich werde morgen evtl. mal zum Arzt gehen wenn es nicht besser ist. Ich habe seit knapp 3 Wochen immer wieder Probleme mit dem Magen/Darm und dem Kreislauf. Ich bin total abgeschlagen und kaputt obwohl nur noch dreimal die Woche zum Fahren komme. Heute morgen bin ich beim lockeren Regenerationslaufen meiner Freundin nicht mehr hinterhergekommen und musste eine Pause auf eine Bank einlegen. Ich kann meine Arme kaum heben, so kraftlos ist das Ganze. Seltsam, sowas hatte ich noch nie. Dazu noch diese ständige Übelkeit...  Gestern konnte ich mein Rad fast gar nicht mehr alleine in den Keller schleppen, Treppensteigen ist auch ein Problem.

Na ja, genug gejammtert (Mann oder Memme... ?)

Allen eine schöne Woche und bis dann
Torsten


----------



## Prinzchen (22. März 2009)

...evlt. abends den letzten Tequila weglassen... 



TKS schrieb:


> Hallo Hans,
> 
> K3 gerne!!! Willst Du Intervalle fahren oder das Ganze als GA2 / EB- Tour 'getarnt'? Wie lange hast Du geplant?
> 
> ...


----------



## TKS (22. März 2009)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> ...evlt. abends den letzten Tequila weglassen...



Aaaaah!!!! Jetzt hab ichs!  Der letzte ist ja immer schlecht  Habe eben das Projekt Cappuccino und Sahnetorte (von gestern) gestartet. Ziel der wissenschaftlichen Untersuchung ist es herauszufinden wie lange es drin bleibt und durch welche Körperöffnung es den Körper wieder verlässt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prinzchen (22. März 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Aaaaah!!!! Jetzt hab ichs!  Der letzte ist ja immer schlecht  Habe eben das Projekt Cappuccino und Sahnetorte (von gestern) gestartet. Ziel der wissenschaftlichen Untersuchung ist es herauszufinden wie lange es drin bleibt und durch welche Körperöffnung es den Körper wieder verlässt



Pizza soll auch gut sein, kann man danach zusammenpuzzlen und als leicht gebraucht verkaufen... :kotz:


----------



## TKS (22. März 2009)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Pizza soll auch gut sein, kann man danach zusammenpuzzlen und als leicht gebraucht verkaufen... :kotz:



... bei Ebay!!!! Apropos: Ich habe am Mittwoch Sperrmüll gemacht und auch den alten Stevens-Unfaller-Rahmen rausgestellt. Nach weniger als 10min. war er weg  inkl. aller alten durchgebremsten Felgen und anderem Gerödel. Deshalb: Mal sehen, wann der Rahmen bei der Bucht auftaucht - erkennbar an dem dann vermutlich rumgewickelten Tape am Steuerrohr  Ach so, und kauft deshalb demnächst keine einzelnen gebrauchten Carbongabeln in schwarz/weiß/rot mit Stevens-Logo, könnte die sein mit der ich mit 30 vorn Kotflügel geknallt bin. Optisch hat die nichts.


----------



## hutsche (22. März 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Hallo Hans,
> 
> K3 gerne!!! Willst Du Intervalle fahren oder das Ganze als GA2 / EB- Tour 'getarnt'? Wie lange hast Du geplant?



Nix mit tarnen und täuschen. Ist eine harte Einheit und soll auch so sein. Geplant sind 6*bis oben (bei mir ca. 12´) als Wiederholungsmethode mit lohnender Pause. Ich fahre meist 53/15 und knapp unter der iaaS. Du könntest ja auch früher abbrechen, aber werde erst mal wieder fit!


----------



## TKS (23. März 2009)

Hallo Hans,

ich glaube ich müsste mein Training auch mal optimieren (wegen der geringen Zeit...). Ich werde Dich nochmal anhauen, würde mich echt interessieren wie Du so trainierst.  So habe ich das noch nie gemacht, sondern immer nur auf einer GA2-Einheit Berge mitgenommen. Intervalle bis jetzt immer nur beim Spitzenbereichstraining im Flachen auf der Straße. Aber 6 Intervalle mit 53 / 15 ? Respekt, Respekt. Fährst Du das durchgängig im Sitzen? Ich komme aber gerne mal mit, vielleicht bekomme ich die Kurbel bei der Übersetzung und den 12% Steigung auch einmal rum  Bisher bin ich da nach 2:40 GA2-Training (inkl. Dörnberg und weiteren 400 Hm) immer mit knapp 39 / 18 bzw. 17 schön langsam gepflegt hochgekurbelt.

Leider bin ich bis einschl. Mittwoch krankgeschrieben: Wahrscheinlich ein verschleppter Infekt (Magen-Darm aus der Woche wo das Spaßrennen in Heiligenrode war). Toll. Mal sehen was das Ergebnis vom Bluttest so sagt, erfahre ich leider erst am Donnerstag. Würde aber die 'tolle' Form der letzten 3 Wochen erklären - da saß ich mehr auf dem Sofa als auf dem Rad weil ständig irgendwas war. 

Jetzt bin ich echt mal auf Naumburg gespannt; ich stecke mir schon mal ein rotes Rücklicht ans Rad damit die armen Überrundenden nicht auf mein fast parkendes Rad draufknallen 

Spätestens im Mai sollte ich aber wieder fit sein, reicht ja auch. Dann gehts auch wieder aufs Wasser *freu*.

Viele Grüße und eine gute Schmerztoleranz für Mittwoch
Torsten


----------



## tschabo007 (23. März 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Hallo Hans,
> 
> ich glaube ich müsste mein Training auch mal optimieren (wegen der geringen Zeit...). Ich werde Dich nochmal anhauen, würde mich echt interessieren wie Du so trainierst.  So habe ich das noch nie gemacht, sondern immer nur auf einer GA2-Einheit Berge mitgenommen. Intervalle bis jetzt immer nur beim Spitzenbereichstraining im Flachen auf der Straße. Aber 6 Intervalle mit 53 / 15 ? Respekt, Respekt. Fährst Du das durchgängig im Sitzen? Ich komme aber gerne mal mit, vielleicht bekomme ich die Kurbel bei der Übersetzung und den 12% Steigung auch einmal rum  Bisher bin ich da nach 2:40 GA2-Training (inkl. Dörnberg und weiteren 400 Hm) immer mit knapp 39 / 18 bzw. 17 schön langsam gepflegt hochgekurbelt.
> 
> ...



Gute Besserung Torsten
Hoffentlich kein Pfeifersches Drüsenfieber..... hatte ich auch schon mal. 
War immer schlapp und antriebslos alles war schwer....
Naja der Bluttest wirds herausfinden.
Grüße Michael


----------



## TKS (23. März 2009)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Gute Besserung Torsten
> Hoffentlich kein Pfeifersches Drüsenfieber..... hatte ich auch schon mal.
> War immer schlapp und antriebslos alles war schwer....
> Naja der Bluttest wirds herausfinden.
> Grüße Michael



Danke, danke!
An das pfeiffersche Drüsenfieber hatte ich auch schon kurz gedacht, bis auf das Fieber stimmen die Symptome mit dem überein was man so im Internet drüber findet. Wahrscheinlich aber nur ein harmloser Infekt, lieber nicht den Teufel an die Wand malen  Bin ja keine Memme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (26. März 2009)

So meine Knie ist (fast) schmerzfrei und bereit für eine locker RR-Runde am Fluß oder locker MTB, is mir egal. Ich bin noch bis kommenden Samstag da, dann gehts ab.......


----------



## tschabo007 (26. März 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> So meine Knie ist (fast) schmerzfrei und bereit für eine locker RR-Runde am Fluß oder locker MTB, is mir egal. Ich bin noch bis kommenden Samstag da, dann gehts ab.......



OKay 
Dann lass uns doch morgen vormittag ne Rennerrunde drehen.
Falls das Wetter halbwegs ok ist.
Kann so zwischen 9 und 13 Uhr.
Können ja den Christian holen und locker durch die Söhre nach Melsungen und Radweg zurück.
Ist auch nur ein Berg......
Kussi Michael


----------



## daniel77 (26. März 2009)

Dann lass uns mal morgen früh so gegen 8.30Uhr telefonieren und schauen wie das Wetter aussieht.


----------



## TKS (27. März 2009)

An dieser Stelle noch mal eine Runde Mitleid für Hans 

Eine Woche Trainingslager in Nordhessen: Tolles Wetter 

Viele Grüße und Du machst uns ja trotzdem alle 3 Mal nass
Torsten


----------



## jf1985 (27. März 2009)

Zu solch früher Stunde hat hier bisher noch niemand gepostet


----------



## TKS (27. März 2009)

jf1985 schrieb:


> Zu solch früher Stunde hat hier bisher noch niemand gepostet



Doch, jetzt wir Beide  Ist halt das Problem wenn man zu Hause am Schreibtisch arbeiten muss: Erstmal Mails checken, in Foren rumspammen... (Kennste ja anscheinend  )


----------



## jf1985 (27. März 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Doch, jetzt wir Beide  Ist halt das Problem wenn man zu Hause am Schreibtisch arbeiten muss: Erstmal Mails checken, in Foren rumspammen... (Kennste ja anscheinend  )



Nur zu gut


----------



## hutsche (27. März 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle noch mal eine Runde Mitleid für Hans
> 
> Eine Woche Trainingslager in Nordhessen: Tolles Wetter
> 
> ...



Na ja, habe das Training auch ziemlich reduzieren müssen. Bis auf Samstag soll es ja nun endlich Frühling werden. Hoffen wir mal, dass Naumburg trocken wird.


----------



## TKS (27. März 2009)

So,

weiß seit eben auch was ich hatte: Es war der verschleppte Infekt von vor 3 Wochen, sonst ist alles in Ordnung. Danke nochmal für die Besserungswünsche hier  Hatte schon echt Bedenken... Nennt mich ab jetzt Mimose!


----------



## daniel77 (28. März 2009)

Wir fahren morgen um 14Uhr ab Westerburgstr. eine lockere Runde MTB mit Kaffe/Kuchen Pause. 
Diesmal aber (m)eine Abschiedtor mit mir  also erscheint zahlreich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (29. März 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Wir fahren morgen um 14Uhr ab Westerburgstr. eine lockere Runde MTB mit Kaffe/Kuchen Pause.
> Diesmal aber (m)eine Abschiedtor mit mir  also erscheint zahlreich



Moin Daniel,

sorry, habe kein MTB (ja, ja, die feinen Herren in der Werkstatt  bei Mauers haben ja sooooo viel zu tun  - OK, ich wusste echt nicht mehr wo ich das Rad da im Keller noch hinstellen soll...). Von daher werde ich heute wohl Renner fahren müssen. 

Ich hole das dann in der Schweiz nach!!!

Euch viel Spass!


----------



## daniel77 (31. März 2009)

Grüezi aus der Schwyz!

hab heute ja noch frei und natürlich gleich mal die Gegend erkundet, die Trails sind etwas ruppiger und steiler als bei uns


----------



## tschabo007 (1. April 2009)

Ui
Aber so anders ist nicht. Wir wollen mehr Fotos
Naja, wie gesagt, wahrscheinlich mehr hoch als lang
Und viel Berufsfreude noch.
Michael


----------



## tschabo007 (1. April 2009)

Hallo Mädels
Hat morgen gegen Mittag wer Lust zu Kurbeln.
Hätte ausnahmsweise mal Mittags Zeit....bei dem schönen Wetter..
So gegen 12.30Start....
Greets Michael


----------



## jf1985 (1. April 2009)

hi. fahr ne lange runde und hol mich dann in grebestein ab. will von da aus richtung ks zurück. aber erst gegen nachmittag


----------



## tschabo007 (2. April 2009)

jf1985 schrieb:


> hi. fahr ne lange runde und hol mich dann in grebestein ab. will von da aus richtung ks zurück. aber erst gegen nachmittag



Muss am abend schon wieder Schaffe... sorry next time....


----------



## bergsprint (2. April 2009)

fahre jetzt immer mit den renner an die arbeit.kurzer trip ca 1,5 h nach der arbeit ist möglich.unter der woche 18 uhr ,samstags 14 uhr königstor.
grüße jochen


----------



## TKS (2. April 2009)

Na, kloppt der Jochen wieder B-Beschleuniger zusammen  ?

Ich bin heute das erste Mal so richtig mit Scheibenbremse gefahren und muss sagen: Total gefährlich ! Ich heize jetzt die Abfahrten im Vertrauen auf die super Bremswirkung noch schneller runter. Und keine verkrampften Unterarme mehr vom verzweifelten Bremshebelziehen. Nicht schlecht! Jetzt bin ich auch bekehrt - nur muss das so quietschen wie die Sau wenn die Scheibe heiß wird? Muss ich mich wohl noch dran gewöhnen. Öl auf der Scheibe hat auch nichts gebracht 

Ich fahre erst wieder in Naumburg, mal sehen was da geht.


----------



## daniel77 (4. April 2009)

war mal wieder im Jura unterwegs, der Trail ging ca. 8km in wechselnder Steigung und Untergrund bergab, wird definitiv fester Bestandteil meiner neuen Hausrunde 




Natürlich ist passenderweise meine Hinterradnabe im Ar++h, klacker, klacker, muss aber noch gehen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (4. April 2009)

Klackern in der Hinterradnabe ist in der Schweiz ein Zeichen von Qualität .

Sonst würde ja keiner DT-Naben kaufen wenn man nichts hören würde


----------



## peakrider (4. April 2009)

Will auch mal was schreiben.
Will morgen ne Runde fahren, kommt jemand mit?
Wie siehts insbes. bei tschabo, Bergsprint und CubeChris aus?
Dachte so an Abfahrt in Kassel ab frühstens 12 Uhr.

Grüße 
Stefan

p.s. Viele Grüße in die Schweiz.
Sieht echt gut aus. Macht richtig Lust.


----------



## tschabo007 (4. April 2009)

peakrider schrieb:


> Will auch mal was schreiben.
> Will morgen ne Runde fahren, kommt jemand mit?
> Wie siehts insbes. bei tschabo, Bergsprint und CubeChris aus?
> Dachte so an Abfahrt in Kassel ab frühstens 12 Uhr.
> ...



Morgen ist doch Rennen in Naumburg.
Chris und Tks Fahrt mit, Bergsprint weiß ich nicht...
Können so gegen 12.30-13.00 Uhr Los, holst mich ab?
Evtll. können wir ja zum Rennen hinfahren.
Der Chris fährt um 14 Uhr.
Nach Naumburg sinds auffe Straße 30km.
Kennst dich ja besser aus hier als ich
Denke so grob Richtung Edersee vom Altenheim Druseltal oder so....
Kannst mich ja nochmal anklingeln morgen früh.ach ja neue Nr per PN.
Sweet Dreams

Alle anderen die sowieso keine Zeit haben, dürfen auch mal mitkommen


----------



## peakrider (4. April 2009)

Hört sich gut an.
Ruf Dich morgen früh so ab 10.30 Uhr mal an.

Bis dahin.




tschabo007 schrieb:


> Morgen ist doch Rennen in Naumburg.
> Chris und Tks Fahrt mit, Bergsprint weiß ich nicht...
> Können so gegen 12.30-13.00 Uhr Los, holst mich ab?
> Evtll. können wir ja zum Rennen hinfahren.
> ...


----------



## daniel77 (5. April 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Klackern in der Hinterradnabe ist in der Schweiz ein Zeichen von Qualität .
> 
> Sonst würde ja keiner DT-Naben kaufen wenn man nichts hören würde



ist leider nicht der Freilauf der klackert, sondern die Nabe selbst 
hab aber zum Glück vorgesorgt und bei Rose im Ausverkauf eine frisches Paar geschossen 



peakrider schrieb:


> p.s. Viele Grüße in die Schweiz.
> Sieht echt gut aus. Macht richtig Lust.



sind aber eher Fully-Trails , würde gerne mit Euch allen morgen biken, bzw. Rennen fahren


----------



## tschabo007 (5. April 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> ist leider nicht der Freilauf der klackert, sondern die Nabe selbst
> hab aber zum Glück vorgesorgt und bei Rose im Ausverkauf eine frisches Paar geschossen
> 
> 
> ...



Hättest Du deins mal nicht so billig hergegeben
Ach naja, zur kannst mir meins abkaufen, oder mal ausleihen.... 
der Stefan hat auch noch ein halbes.....das kriegen wir schon hin
1.50 Uhr Tztz, naja wohl gleich Party gemacht im Ausland.......
das sag ich Deiner
Solong


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (5. April 2009)

will jemand ein racefully haben?*G*
alle die nicht zum rennen kommen haben angst vor einen übergewichtigen scheintoten!!oder was ist mit dir jury,micha ... ?


----------



## tschabo007 (5. April 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> will jemand ein racefully haben?*G*
> alle die nicht zum rennen kommen haben angst vor einen übergewichtigen scheintoten!!oder was ist mit dir jury,micha ... ?



Vielleicht kann ich das Race Teil ja mal borgen....Quasi zum Täst
Bin zwar noch lebendig, meistens jedenfalls, aber schon im Fullyfahralter
Solong


----------



## TKS (5. April 2009)

Bilanz von heute:

Eine knappe dreiviertelstunde absolutes Geheize auf einem schön trockenen Kurs.

Eine ölende Fox  (jetzt weiß ich warum das so gehoppelt hat ohne Öl...  ). Da hat doch bestimmt wieder der Kolja mein Rad präpariert wie damals vor Heiligenrode 

Und: Jede Menge Spaß und zumindest bei uns Hobbybrötchen mal wieder ein spannendes Rennen um die Podiumsplätze, auch wenn ich am letzten Anstieg komplett verloren habe 

@ Christian: Warum vorher so tief gestapelt? Ich habe Dich während des Rennens nie gesehen.

@ Jochen: Noch mal danke fürs 'Kurvenfahren' in der vorletzten Runde, auch wenn es nicht ganz hingehauen hat


----------



## Cube-Chris (6. April 2009)

Hätte nicht gedacht das es doch so gut läuft nach so wenig training in der letzten Zeit. War selbst überascht
Naja waren ja auch nur 53 min. , noch ne Runde und ich wär gestorben

Unsere Platzierungen:

 1. Sven Herrmann     7 Runden 46:18
 2. Torsten Jäger       7 Runden 46:27
11.Christian Stecker   7 Runden 53:05
16.Jochen Ludszuweit 6 Runden 48:43

Hier noch die komplette Ergebnissliste:
http://www.mtb-hessencup.de/media/naumburg-ergebnisse.pdf


----------



## TKS (6. April 2009)

Na, das ist ja mal eine übersichtliche Liste


----------



## daniel77 (6. April 2009)

Super Männers


----------



## kiwikid (7. April 2009)

Moin Chris, dein Rad ist fertig.

Fährt eigentlich jemand früh morgens wärend der Woche?
Ich fahre früh zwischen 7:30 und kurz vor 10, muss halt um 10 im Laden stehen. Rennrad oder Mtb ist beides recht...!

der Kiwi


----------



## TKS (7. April 2009)

kiwikid schrieb:


> Moin Chris, dein Rad ist fertig.
> 
> Fährt eigentlich jemand früh morgens wärend der Woche?
> Ich fahre früh zwischen 7:30 und kurz vor 10, muss halt um 10 im Laden stehen. Rennrad oder Mtb ist beides recht...!
> ...



Ich habe im Moment Urlaub (diese und die nächste Woche). Können ja noch mal telefonieren! Im Moment Rennrad bis meine Gabel fertig ist.

Wenn die Gabel fertig ist ein Vorschlag: Ich hole Dich ab, wir brutzeln mit dem MTB ein bisschen durch den Kaufunger Wald (Bilstein morgens ist geil - super Blick über die Täler) und setzen Dich wieder Punkt 10 Uhr am Laden ab. Da ist doch bestimmt der Chris auch dabei? Dann fahren Chris und ich noch Richtung Stadt, genießen gemütlich einen Espresso und posen ein bisschen rum mit unseren Hightech-Bikes (Beine rasieren nicht vergessen!) 

Ist Kolja vielleicht auch dabei? So als Frühaufsteher


----------



## TKS (7. April 2009)

Moin,

heute so gegen 10:30 / 11:00 Uhr Abfahrt Grundlage locker einmal Gieselwerder und zurück (ca. 4 Stunden). Wer Lust hat einfach kurz aufm Handy durchklingeln.


----------



## Cube-Chris (7. April 2009)

@Kiwikid: Der Jochen fährt morgens immer bevor er zum Borni schreddert.

@TKS: Ich versuche einfach mal früh aufzustehen, morgens war ich noch nie aufem Bilstein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jf1985 (7. April 2009)

Hi. Habs eben erst gelesen, sonst wär ich heut morgen mitgefahren. Werd jetzt mal noch ne lockere Runde aufm R1 kurbeln.


----------



## TKS (7. April 2009)

Da ich keinen Konus für die Pace rumfliegen habe werde ich morgen (Mi.) nochmal 4h Grundlage mit dem Renner Kurbeln - die gleiche Strecke wie heute. Wer Lust hat, einfach mitfahren .

da ich morgen um 15 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein muss ist gegen 10 Uhr Abfahrt (Harleshausen - ca. 10:30 Uhr Wolfsanger Ortsschild, etc.).

War schön sonnig heute, die Radfahrerbräune kommt so langsam


----------



## tschabo007 (7. April 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Ich habe im Moment Urlaub (diese und die nächste Woche). Können ja noch mal telefonieren! Im Moment Rennrad bis meine Gabel fertig ist.
> 
> Wenn die Gabel fertig ist ein Vorschlag: Ich hole Dich ab, wir brutzeln mit dem MTB ein bisschen durch den Kaufunger Wald (Bilstein morgens ist geil - super Blick über die Täler) und setzen Dich wieder Punkt 10 Uhr am Laden ab. Da ist doch bestimmt der Chris auch dabei? Dann fahren Chris und ich noch Richtung Stadt, genießen gemütlich einen Espresso und posen ein bisschen rum mit unseren Hightech-Bikes (Beine rasieren nicht vergessen!)
> 
> Ist Kolja vielleicht auch dabei? So als Frühaufsteher



Morgen Früh Fulle Trails?
Könnte Dir ein Rad borgen....
Vbrake und Straffe Gabel kannst Du ja 19,5 zoll auch....
Christian würde wohl auch wollen, müssten allerdings schon Früh los, da ich um 13.30Uhr die kleine ausm Kiga holen muss....



Ich Pn Dir mal meine Nummer


----------



## TKS (7. April 2009)

@ tschabo: Hast ne PN 

Wie siehts am Donnerstag aus? Muss mein Auto morgens in die Werkstatt bringen (Nähe Mauers) und will dann von dort aus starten (hoffentlich mitm MTB), gern etwas schneller und Berge raufsemmeln. Ich lasse mir mal beim Auto prollmäßig die Scheiben verdunkeln ('Diebstahlschutz' fürs Surfequipment - mal sehen obs was bringt ), Japaner gehen ja nie kaputt.


----------



## jf1985 (8. April 2009)

Hallo. Ich hab ne einmal gefahrene Pearl Izumi PRO Radhose abzugeben. Komme mit dem Polster nicht so zurecht wie ich mir das Wünsche. 90,- statt UVP 129,-


----------



## tschabo007 (9. April 2009)

So die Herrschaften 
Wer Lust und Laune hat morgen Karfreitag mal zu treten.... der bemüht sich, bis um 10Uhr in der früh, in die Mergellstraße höhe Schule, denn da soll es lose gehn.
Mittellockere Runde, je nach Mitfahrer, auch mal berghoch......
So um die drei Stunden tretentretentretentreten ca 50-60km
Bisher 2 mitdurchtreter

Kussi Michael


----------



## jf1985 (9. April 2009)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> So die Herrschaften
> Wer Lust und Laune hat morgen Karfreitag mal zu treten.... der bemüht sich, bis um 10Uhr in der früh, in die Mergellstraße höhe Schule, denn da soll es lose gehn.
> Mittellockere Runde, je nach Mitfahrer, auch mal berghoch......
> So um die drei Stunden tretentretentretentreten ca 50-60km
> ...


 
Pfff, 10Uhr. Da träum ich noch von auch mal berghoch


----------



## TKS (9. April 2009)

Moin,

@ Christian und alle die am Dienstag nächste Woche MTB fahren wollen: Habe leider noch keine Gabel dann, aber viell. geht meine Winterschlampe wieder, dann klappts am Dienstag doch noch! Nur nicht allzu früh, wir kommen Montag Nacht erst wieder.

Allen schöne Ostern und ich grüße mal das Meer von Euch


----------



## Cube-Chris (9. April 2009)

@Torsten: Viel Spass beim Rumfliegen
Können Dienstag ja auch RR fahren falls das mit der Gabel nix gibt, diesmal Richtung Rothenburg. Is ma was anderes. 

@Juri: Nur vom Posten biste nicht mitgefahren. Komm doch Freitag mit! Mach´s so wie ich stell Dir nen Wecker, soll beim aufstehen helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschabo007 (9. April 2009)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> @Torsten: Viel Spass beim Rumfliegen
> Können Dienstag ja auch RR fahren falls das mit der Gabel nix gibt, diesmal Richtung Rothenburg. Is ma was anderes.
> 
> @Juri: Nur vom Posten biste nicht mitgefahren. Komm doch Freitag mit! Mach´s so wie ich stell Dir nen Wecker, soll beim aufstehen helfen.



Naja machmal muss man sich auch quälen können....
sowohl als auch
sowohl beim aufsehen kann das schon anfangen....
als auch beim hochtreten

Ausserdem hab ich keine Lust Ostereiersuchende-waldtrailblockierende-Spaziergänger zu erschrecken....
denn wirklich jeder macht zumindest einmal im Jahr nen Spaziergang, meist an Ostern, naja vielleicht sieht man sich ----bei was auch immer----


----------



## daniel77 (10. April 2009)

frohe Ostern ihr Eier  ,bzw. ihr Eili`s (schyzerdütsch)

schöne Grüße aus dem 25°C warmen Basel, gestern war der Powder in Andermatt auch noch recht tief und 7°C auf 3000müM waren auch nicht schlecht, mein Waschbärengesicht spricht da für sich


----------



## Cube-Chris (11. April 2009)

Wünsch Euch auch allen Frohe Ostern !!


----------



## bergsprint (13. April 2009)

das ich vor der arbeit ein bischen rumrolle und wo man mich nach der arbeit zum rumrollen abholen kann ist ja bekannt .warum bin ich dann immer alleine unterwegs?


----------



## tschabo007 (13. April 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> das ich vor der arbeit ein bischen rumrolle und wo man mich nach der arbeit zum rumrollen abholen kann ist ja bekannt .warum bin ich dann immer alleine unterwegs?



Meistens bin ich da noch anne Arbeit


----------



## bergsprint (13. April 2009)

man könnte ja mal sonntags eine kleine140-160 rennradtour mit hügeln fahren,oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (15. April 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> man könnte ja mal sonntags eine kleine140-160 rennradtour mit hügeln fahren,oder?



Vorschlag: Am kommenden Sonntag so gegen 10 Uhr (oder auch später  ) los, dann ein paar Stunden Grundlage rollen. Bin für alles offen! Vielleicht habe ich dann auch wieder ein funktionierendes MTB, die Winterschlampe ist leider vorerst hinüber  . 

Gerne auch RR (Richtung Rotenburg / HEF), Christian hatte letztens was in die Richtung gesagt.


----------



## daniel77 (15. April 2009)

So Jungs, ich werde nun statt dem WE über den 25.4. am WE über den 1.Mai in KS einschlagen. 
Am 2.5. ist das Altstadt-Rennen in Höxter wollen wir da nicht mitfahren? 

> http://www.wassersport-hoexter.de/wsh/seite74.html
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=376916


----------



## TKS (16. April 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> So Jungs, ich werde nun statt dem WE über den 25.4. am WE über den 1.Mai in KS einschlagen.
> Am 2.5. ist das Altstadt-Rennen in Höxter wollen wir da nicht mitfahren?
> 
> > http://www.wassersport-hoexter.de/wsh/seite74.html
> > http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=376916



Wenn ich da bin bin ich dabei! Wahrscheinlich gehen wir aber an dem langen Wochenende Kiten (Ostsee) . Ich meld mich nochmal wenn ich es weiß, dann können wir zusammen fahren.

Alternativ (für alle, die ihr Material nicht zerstören wollen) ist in Oelde (NRW) an dem Sonntag aohne uch ein CC-Rennen, fast ohne Berge.


----------



## Cube-Chris (16. April 2009)

@ Torsten: Deine Gabel ist fertig, jetzt gibts keine ausreden mehr, jetzt können wir mal wieder mit dem richtigen Rad fahren, 

Aber wenn´s denn unbedingt sein muss, können wir am So. auch RR fahren. Rothenburg wär doch O.K. bin ich dabei. wer noch ????

@Daniel: wolltest Du mir nicht schon seit ein paar wochen deinen Skype-Namen mailen und deine Festnetznummer. Wie läuft´s in der Schweiz?

Ob ich mit nach Höxter komme weiß ich noch nicht, sind schon 3 Rennen im Mai (10.05 Kellerwald/17.05 Ronshausen/24.05 Altenau)???


----------



## daniel77 (16. April 2009)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> @Daniel: wolltest Du mir nicht schon seit ein paar wochen deinen Skype-Namen mailen und deine Festnetznummer. Wie lÃ¤uftÂ´s in der Schweiz?
> 
> Ob ich mit nach HÃ¶xter komme weiÃ ich noch nicht, sind schon 3 Rennen im Mai (10.05 Kellerwald/17.05 Ronshausen/24.05 Altenau)???



PN ist raus  LÃ¤uft soweit alles klar hier.
Dann sinds eben vier und hiers ind nur 27km bei lockeren 10â¬ StartgebÃ¼hr, HÃ¶xter ist doch wie gemacht fÃ¼r uns, Torsten nach vorne und wir hÃ¤ngen uns in den Windschatten


----------



## TKS (16. April 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Torsten nach vorne und wir hängen uns in den Windschatten



Hä? Soll ich Euch ausbremsen damit Ihr später ne Ausrede mehr habt? Sonst sinds halt die Reifen


----------



## TKS (17. April 2009)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> @ Torsten: Deine Gabel ist fertig, jetzt gibts keine ausreden mehr, jetzt können wir mal wieder mit dem richtigen Rad fahren,
> 
> Stimmt, habs grade auf dem AB abgehört  Werde heute mal reinschneien, abholen und einbauen. Heute wirds nix mehr mit Fahren; zu starker Heuschnupfen, die Nacht war kurz. Und gestern 4 Stunden etwas überpowert gekitet - 'tolle' Böen am Steinhuder Meer. Daher auch etwas platt heute und Kopfschmerzen von den Einschlägen
> 
> Dann bis Sonntag, MTB würde ich dann doch lieber fahren, gern etwas schneller mit Bergen und Sprinteinlagen  Endlich mal richtig ausprobieren dat Dingen da


----------



## Cube-Chris (17. April 2009)

Das hört sich doch gut an
Was sagt denn der Michi dazu????? Ich würd sagen ich ich sammel den Michi ein "und dann kommen wir dich holen" und folgen dir unauffällig.
Vielleicht guckt der Stefan ja auch mal ins Forum und kommt auch mit !?!

MfG Chris


----------



## tschabo007 (17. April 2009)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch gut an
> Was sagt denn der Michi dazu????? Ich würd sagen ich ich sammel den Michi ein "und dann kommen wir dich holen" und folgen dir unauffällig.
> Vielleicht guckt der Stefan ja auch mal ins Forum und kommt auch mit !?!
> 
> MfG Chris



Ma gucken 
war grade beim Doc wegen dem Knie
Hat mir eine Spritze ins Knie gedrückt
Falls es nicht besser wird soll der Beutel raus..... dann aber 6Wochen pause


----------



## hutsche (18. April 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Dann bis Sonntag, MTB würde ich dann doch lieber fahren, gern etwas schneller mit Bergen und Sprinteinlagen  Endlich mal richtig ausprobieren dat Dingen da



Hast du sonntags Lust auf EB Intervalle mit dem MTB? Kannst dich mir und wahrscheinlich Frank anschließen. Das macht dann wirklich schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (18. April 2009)

hutsche schrieb:


> Hast du sonntags Lust auf EB Intervalle mit dem MTB? Kannst dich mir und wahrscheinlich Frank anschließen. Das macht dann wirklich schnell.



Ich will total gerne!!! Aber leider seit heute eine schöne Erkältung, zum k.... :kotz:Jetzt erst mal auskurieren, dann gehts weiter. Irgendwie kommt bei mir auch kein richtiges Training zustande... 

Euch aber viel Spaß, nächstes Mal komme ich gern mit, hast ja meine Nummer!


----------



## TKS (18. April 2009)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Ma gucken
> war grade beim Doc wegen dem Knie
> Hat mir eine Spritze ins Knie gedrückt
> Falls es nicht besser wird soll der Beutel raus..... dann aber 6Wochen pause



So ne koggä!  Jetzt erst mal gute Besserung!


----------



## daniel77 (18. April 2009)

@Hans, fährst Du in Höxter?


----------



## hutsche (18. April 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> @Hans, fährst Du in Höxter?



Evtl kurzfristig ja. Muss halt wegen der Arbeit schauen.


----------



## Cube-Chris (18. April 2009)

Sorry Jungs bin morgen auch raus.  Hab noch einiges zu Hause zu tun.


----------



## tschabo007 (19. April 2009)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Sorry Jungs bin morgen auch raus.  Hab noch einiges zu Hause zu tun.



Ok Herr Fliesenleger.....
Sonntags wird nicht schwarzgefliestbeimutti


----------



## TKS (19. April 2009)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Ok Herr Fliesenleger.....
> Sonntags wird nicht schwarzgefliestbeimutti



Wieso eigentlich schwarzfliesen? War der Chris zu lange in der Sonne?


----------



## daniel77 (23. April 2009)

Jungs, kommenden Montag ist Anmeldeschluss für das Rennen in Höxter, Michi und ich sind schon angemeldet..........


----------



## Cube-Chris (24. April 2009)

So hab gerade Überwiesen. Ihr steht aber auch noch nicht in der Starterliste. Habt ihr schon überwiesen ???

http://www.sportident.com/timing/meldung/startlisteeinzel.php?wkid=20090502936122&ref=&bahnauswahl=M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (24. April 2009)

Äh, wie jetzt, Anmeldeschluss? Da geht doch bestimmt noch was vor Ort, oder? Bei mir hängts vom Wind ab ob ich Höxter fahre oder ans Meer, da will ich nichts vorher bezahlen


----------



## tschabo007 (24. April 2009)

Überwiesen


----------



## Cube-Chris (24. April 2009)

Nachmelden geht bis 13.00 Uhr und kostet 5.


----------



## TKS (24. April 2009)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Nachmelden geht bis 13.00 Uhr und kostet 5.



Danke! Wieder ein Post mehr von mir und das Nachschauen auf der Site gespart


----------



## daniel77 (24. April 2009)

Gibt halt ein Limit von 250 Startern, komisch hab ja auch schon überwiesen, bin aber noch nicht gelistet ??


----------



## tschabo007 (24. April 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Gibt halt ein Limit von 250 Startern, komisch hab ja auch schon überwiesen, bin aber noch nicht gelistet ??



Ob so viele Starten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-Chris (24. April 2009)

Der Michi und ich sind schon gelistet

http://www.sportident.com/timing/meldung/startlisteeinzel.php?wkid=20090502936122&ref=&bahnauswahl=M


----------



## tschabo007 (24. April 2009)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Der Michi und ich sind schon gelistet
> 
> http://www.sportident.com/timing/meldung/startlisteeinzel.php?wkid=20090502936122&ref=&bahnauswahl=M



Yeah


----------



## daniel77 (25. April 2009)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Der Michi und ich sind schon gelistet
> 
> http://www.sportident.com/timing/meldung/startlisteeinzel.php?wkid=20090502936122&ref=&bahnauswahl=M



ich jetzt auch 
wird bestimmt super, hoffentlich passt das Wetter.......


----------



## TKS (26. April 2009)

Na, so wie ich das sehe ist das Teilnehmerlimit so schon fast erreicht 

@ Hans: Wie war es bei Dir gestern? Ich habe mich erstmal knapp 600 Plätze durch verstopfte Wege auf Gesamtplatz 58 () nach vorne wühlen müssen und am Start sind wir erst knapp 1,5 Minuten nach dem Startschuss losgefahren. Mich hat die sch... Allergie dann auch noch total eingebremst und auf dem Weg nach Hause im Auto habe ich erstmal 15 Minuten auf einem BAB-Parkplatz gepennt nachdem ich ein paar Sekundenschläfchen hatte   Nächste Woche ist der Pollenmist weniger, dann gehts berauf (Grüße an alle Mitgeplagten).


----------



## daniel77 (26. April 2009)

So war dieses WE auch mal wieder unterwegs, gestern mit großer Gruppe lang und sehr heftig, heute alleine aber nicht weniger knackig 

hoch gehts




runter, erst flowig und easy




herftiger wirds




ja, da gehts runter 




Die Trails sind hoch wie runter eine andere Liga, wenn ihr also auf Besuch kommt, wird ein Hardtail mit Starrgabel, vorne 2-fach und hinten 11-27 RR-Kasette genau das richtige sein


----------



## hutsche (26. April 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> @ Hans: Wie war es bei Dir gestern? Ich habe mich erstmal knapp 600 Plätze durch verstopfte Wege auf Gesamtplatz 58 () nach vorne wühlen müssen und am Start sind wir erst knapp 1,5 Minuten nach dem Startschuss losgefahren. Mich hat die sch... Allergie dann auch noch total eingebremst und auf dem Weg nach Hause im Auto habe ich erstmal 15 Minuten auf einem BAB-Parkplatz gepennt nachdem ich ein paar Sekundenschläfchen hatte   Nächste Woche ist der Pollenmist weniger, dann gehts berauf (Grüße an alle Mitgeplagten).



Habe auch die ersten Gruppen verpasst, deshalb die erste Runde zu langsam angegangen. Beine waren schon recht gut, besser als die Platzierung (ges. 24. AK 11) aussieht. Zum Schluss sogar noch den Ralph Berner überholt


----------



## TKS (27. April 2009)

hutsche schrieb:


> Habe auch die ersten Gruppen verpasst, deshalb die erste Runde zu langsam angegangen. Beine waren schon recht gut, besser als die Platzierung (ges. 24. AK 11) aussieht. Zum Schluss sogar noch den Ralph Berner überholt



Cool, den Berner habe ich vor Jahren mal bergab überholt - irgendwo im Spessart. Vorm Ziel hat er mich aber wieder eingeholt; wollte mir keinen Windschatten geben, der arrogante Sack 

Hans, Du bist schon echt gut drauf wenn ich mir die Platzierungen so anschaue


----------



## tschabo007 (28. April 2009)

hutsche schrieb:


> Habe auch die ersten Gruppen verpasst, deshalb die erste Runde zu langsam angegangen. Beine waren schon recht gut, besser als die Platzierung (ges. 24. AK 11) aussieht. Zum Schluss sogar noch den Ralph Berner überholt





TKS schrieb:


> Cool, den Berner habe ich vor Jahren mal bergab überholt - irgendwo im Spessart. Vorm Ziel hat er mich aber wieder eingeholt; wollte mir keinen Windschatten geben, der arrogante Sack
> 
> Hans, Du bist schon echt gut drauf wenn ich mir die Platzierungen so anschaue



Sehr ordenlich Jungs

Wer von euch allen Kasselertretern fährt den was, wenn überhaupt, beim Kellerwaldmarathon?
Vielleich kann man ja zusammen wenigstens hineiern.....wegen dem Feeling und so.
Greetz Michael


----------



## TKS (28. April 2009)

40-km-Verpisserrunde 
fahren tu ich dann wenn das Rennen ist und einer eine Pistole abfeuert


----------



## Tobensen (29. April 2009)

ich möchte gern beim kellerwaldmarathon mitmachen. nur leider hab ich seit 4 tagen rücken. es klingt grad ab, aber ich sollte mich noch schonen 

ich bin marathoneinsteiger, sind denn die 30 euro gerechtfertigt? auf was sollte denn achten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschabo007 (29. April 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> 40-km-Verpisserrunde
> fahren tu ich dann wenn das Rennen ist und einer eine Pistole abfeuert



Huch ich wuste garnicht das die da auf einen Schießen
Ist 40 nicht ein bischen kurz, für eine Stunde anfahrt?
Denke da ist doch mehr Drinne 




Tobensen schrieb:


> ich möchte gern beim kellerwaldmarathon mitmachen. nur leider hab ich seit 4 tagen rücken. es klingt grad ab, aber ich sollte mich noch schonen
> 
> ich bin marathoneinsteiger, sind denn die 30 euro gerechtfertigt? auf was sollte denn achten?



Naja, wie manns nimmt, denke das ist ein guter Marathoneinstieg.Ist ein recht großes Event wo man wohl je nach Lust und Laune seine Runde oder 3 drehen kann.
Ist Radeln nicht Rückenfreundlich?
Es gibt für 30 tacken ein TShirt und ein Los um ein Rad zu gewinnen.
Ach ja ne Mütze wahrscheinlich auch.....


----------



## TKS (29. April 2009)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Ist 40 nicht ein bischen kurz, für eine Stunde anfahrt?
> Denke da ist doch mehr Drinne



Na ja, einfache Gleichung:

Mein Trainingsaufwand = nach 1:30 Stunden ist der Ofen aus, der Rest ginge nur unter Drogen und am Ende wird man noch erwischt  Und laut unserer Trikots sind wir doch jetzt 'Drogenfrei' 

Ich versuche ja seit knapp 6 Jahren, das Ding mal wieder in meiner Altersklasse zu gewinnen und bekomme einen Startplatz im ersten Gatter, deshalb die kurze Runde. Außerdem habe ich für zwei Runden ein Motivationsproblem wenn ich in der ersten weiß, dass ich alles nochmal fahren muss.


----------



## daniel77 (4. Mai 2009)

war super


----------



## TKS (5. Mai 2009)

Schade! Beim nächsten Mal klappt es aber bestimmt. Habe dann Nachmittags noch im Habichtswald mein Vorderrad zerstört  Na ja, wie immer...


----------



## hutsche (5. Mai 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Habe dann Nachmittags noch im Habichtswald mein Vorderrad zerstört  Na ja, wie immer...



Hoffentlich hats dich nicht mit dazu zerstört?! War es das gute Specie Vorderrad?


----------



## TKS (6. Mai 2009)

hutsche schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hats dich nicht mit dazu zerstört?! War es das gute Specie Vorderrad?



Nee, mir ist am Silbersee bergauf bei 50 Sachen im Wiegetritt direkt nach der Senke eine der 9 (!) Speichen (radial ) weggeflogen. Da war schon ne Menge rohe Gewalt im Spiel. Blöd war halt die anschließende Lauferei... 

Specialized ist aber höchst kulant und schickt ein komplettes neues Vorderrad (auf die Dinger gibts wohl ne Garantie dass sowas nicht passieren soll).


----------



## BAODavid88 (8. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen!
Wer fährt denn von euch zum Kellerwald am Sonntag?
Ich bin auch gemeldet. Hatte eigentlich vor, mit der Regiotram da hin zu fahren.
Wollte aber mal nachfragen, ob irgendjemand von euch mit dem Auto hin fährt und eventuell noch einen Platz für mich und mein Bike frei hat.
Ich würde mich selbstverständlich an den Spritkosten beteiligen!

Gruß, David


----------



## TKS (8. Mai 2009)

Moin,

kommt drauf an wo Du in Kassel wohnst.


----------



## BAODavid88 (8. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Wer fährt denn von euch beim Kellerwald Marathon mit?
Und gibt es Fahrgemeinschaften? Ich würde mich sehr gerne einer anschließen, da ich ja kein Auto habe. Würd mich über eine Antwort freuen.

Gruß, David


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BAODavid88 (8. Mai 2009)

Oh, er hat meine ersten Post doch angezeigt... Dann hätt ich es mir ja sparen können nochmal zu schreiben...

Ich wohne Eisenschmiede / Holl. Straße. Bin aber auch gerne bereit ein paar km zu dir zu fahren.


----------



## TKS (8. Mai 2009)

BAODavid88 schrieb:


> Oh, er hat meine ersten Post doch angezeigt... Dann hätt ich es mir ja sparen können nochmal zu schreiben...
> 
> Ich wohne Eisenschmiede / Holl. Straße. Bin aber auch gerne bereit ein paar km zu dir zu fahren.



Ich fahre von Harleshausen aus (ganz oben am Wald); allerdings ist die Wolfhager gesperrt am So. , daher werde ich mich hinterrücks irgendwo durchschlängeln müssen. Meld Dich mal per PN.


----------



## TKS (8. Mai 2009)

Moin,

ich brauche für meinen Bruder (1,92m) einen Renner, der noch ein Jahr durchhält (für Triathlon und das Training). Also 60 - 62 cm Rahmenhöhe, Alurahmen (Optik egal). Wer was rumliegen hat - bitte eine PN an mich.

Viele Grüße und danke
Torsten


----------



## TKS (12. Mai 2009)

So, bin am Sonntag in Ronshausen auch dabei wenn mich der Kolja mitnehmen kann; welche Strecke? Mal sehen .

Hier gibts Fotos vom Sonntag im Kellerwald: http://www.shakeman.de/

Die vom Fotodienst sind ganz großer Mist (mich gibts da nicht... )


----------



## Prinzchen (12. Mai 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> So, bin am Sonntag in Ronshausen auch dabei wenn mich der Kolja mitnehmen kann; welche Strecke? Mal sehen .
> 
> Hier gibts Fotos vom Sonntag im Kellerwald: http://www.shakeman.de/
> 
> Die vom Fotodienst sind ganz großer Mist (mich gibts da nicht... )



...haben wohl nur die schnellen geknipst...


----------



## Prinzchen (13. Mai 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> So, bin am Sonntag in Ronshausen auch dabei wenn mich der Kolja mitnehmen kann; welche Strecke? Mal sehen .



...mehm Dich nur mit wenn du eine Runde fährst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (13. Mai 2009)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> ...mehm Dich nur mit wenn du eine Runde fährst...



Oooooch. Der Frank Wenzel fährt doch auch die zwei Runden, dann gewinnt halt der. Für eine Runde lohnt doch die Anfahrt nicht  Bittööööö!!!


----------



## Prinzchen (13. Mai 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Oooooch. Der Frank Wenzel fährt doch auch die zwei Runden, dann gewinnt halt der. Für eine Runde lohnt doch die Anfahrt nicht  Bittööööö!!!



Für den hab ich schon einen am zweiten Singletrail abgestellt mit Stock...


----------



## hutsche (13. Mai 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Oooooch. Der Frank Wenzel fährt doch auch die zwei Runden, dann gewinnt halt der. Für eine Runde lohnt doch die Anfahrt nicht  Bittööööö!!!



Der Frank gewinnt bestimmt nicht. Irgendwas passiert dem immer: Kettenklemmer, Platten, Stürze usw...

Kannst auch mit mir nach Clausthal fahren. Ich bin mir selbst noch nicht ganz sicher; Ronshausen heißt auch, 1,5h länger schlafen zu können.


----------



## TKS (14. Mai 2009)

Ich lach mich schlapp - stimmt, ich habe Frank selten durchfahren sehen. War schon lustig, als am Bilstein letztes Jahr Weltmeister im Fahrradweitwurf geworden ist  Das schreit nach einem persönlichen Trikot mit Aufschrift hinten: z.B. 'Hat wer'n Schlauch' , 'wer kann meine Schaltung einstellen'.... 'Hat wer ne Kette dabei' - der Ärmste 

Jetzt hat er erstmal Thorsten Damm (unbeabsichtigt) aus dem Verkehr gezogen - dafür müssten ihm eigentlich die Leute die ab jetzt die Senioren II-Wertung gewinnen danken  - und der nächste Hessenmeister Sen II auch.

Danke für das Angebot, Hans aber Clausthal fahre ich nicht mehr: Kein vernünftiges Klo, keine Duschen, unfreundlichste Anmeldung, Organisationschaos und falsch geleitet vor zwei Jahren. Dazu noch einen A... tritt von der Orga inkl. Anschiss (!) dazu; NIE WIEDER!!! Komm doch mit nach Ronshausen und fahr die zwei Runden , gell Kolja?


----------



## hutsche (16. Mai 2009)

Hm, das hört sich ja alleS mal nicht so gut an! Aber ich habe ja heute den ganzen Tag Zeit mir Gedanken zu machen. Je nachdem ob ich bis spät arbeiten muss, komme ich mit nach Ronshausen. Und dann auch 2 Runden (plus 1 halt noch hintendran )


----------



## TKS (16. Mai 2009)

hutsche schrieb:


> Hm, das hört sich ja alleS mal nicht so gut an! Aber ich habe ja heute den ganzen Tag Zeit mir Gedanken zu machen. Je nachdem ob ich bis spät arbeiten muss, komme ich mit nach Ronshausen. Und dann auch 2 Runden (plus 1 halt noch hintendran )



Nenene, Du bleibst mal schön weg von den 2 Runden - sonst fahre ich doch nur eine


----------



## mazo19698 (19. Mai 2009)

*Umzug Raum Kassel*

Hallo zusammen, möchte mich kurz mal einklingen und hab' 'n Frage an euch: Ich habe eine Stelle in Niestetal bei SMA bekommen und ziehe deshalb bald Richtung Kassel. Nur weiß ich noch nicht genau wohin. Könnt ihr mir sagen, wo es sich gut leben läßt im Raum Kassel, damit ich meinem Hobby noch nachkommen kann?
Viele Grüße,
Marco


----------



## -jo- (19. Mai 2009)

@mazo19698

ich bin auch erst vor kurzem nach kassel gezogen. ich find den westen von kassel am geeignetsten, wohne ungefähr auf höhe des bahnhofs wilhelmshöhe. fährt man 10min und ist im nahegelegenen habichtswald, den der herkules krönt. 
wenn du eher in der innenstadt wohnst, ist deine anfahrt zum habichtswald dementsprechend länger.


----------



## TKS (19. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

rund um Kassel gibt es im Kaufungerwald, in der Söhre und natürlich vor allem im Habichtswald schöne Trails. Wilhelmshöhe oder harleshausen ist natürlich schön nah, länger als eine halbe Stunde fährst Du aber von keinem Stadtteil bis zum Habichtswald.

Wegen SMA: Warum nicht direkt in Sandershausen? Dann hast Du es in alle Reviere etwa gleich weit und kannst auch direkt mit dem Renner an der Fulda lang rollen. Und brauchst kein Auto (inkl. Stadtverkehr) an die Arbeit. Und die Mieten sind vielleicht auch etwas niedriger, schöne Landschaft drumrum und schön schnell auf den Autobahnen die es hier so gibt.

Frag mal Kiwikid, der ist sogar Vermieter in Sandershausen 

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## jf1985 (19. Mai 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Frag mal Kiwikid, der ist sogar Vermieter in Sandershausen
> ...


 

ja, ja. Klüngel wo man geht und steht  


Bis Donnerstag, falls Du auch dabei bist. Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (19. Mai 2009)

jf1985 schrieb:


> ja, ja. Klüngel wo man geht und steht
> 
> 
> Bis Donnerstag, falls Du auch dabei bist. Grüße



Ich glaube aber, Kiwi hat gar nichts frei. Trotzdem kennt der sich in Sandershausen am Besten aus. Wird das nicht bald umbenannt in SMA-hausen, wo wir schon mal beim Klüngeln sind 

Mal sehen, hängt vom Wetter und vom Frühstück ab ob ich Do. dabei bin. Außerdem mag mein Rücken anscheinend keine 3 1/2 Stunden Rennen oder ich brauche einen steileren 80er Vorbau in meinem Alter...


----------



## jf1985 (19. Mai 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Außerdem mag mein Rücken anscheinend keine 3 1/2 Stunden Rennen oder ich brauche einen steileren 80er Vorbau in meinem Alter...



tja, so ist das wenn erstmal ne 3 vorm Alter steht


----------



## Prinzchen (19. Mai 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Außerdem mag mein Rücken anscheinend keine 3 1/2 Stunden Rennen oder ich brauche einen steileren 80er Vorbau in meinem Alter...



...Speedlifter...


----------



## TKS (19. Mai 2009)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> ...Speedlifter...



... Arsch


----------



## TKS (19. Mai 2009)

Apropos: Will wer nach Altenau am Sonntag? Schöner Marathon dort. 35 Km, 980 Höhenmeter; 1, 2, 3 Runden möglich. Also noch ne Runde härter als letzten Sonntag ;-). Rollt nur besser, viele befestigte Wege.


----------



## Prinzchen (19. Mai 2009)

Nur wenn es nach 65 km einen "Chicken Hill" gibt...


----------



## TKS (19. Mai 2009)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Nur wenn es nach 65 km einen "Chicken Hill" gibt...



Aaaah, ich kriege Lust auf Hünchen! So ein Dreckshügel, erinner mich nicht dran.


----------



## daniel77 (19. Mai 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> viele befestigte Wege.



Hör mir auf mit befestigten Wegen, Offenburg letztes WE war nur, aber auch nur reine Forststraßen Bolzerei, gewonnen hat dann auch eine schweizer Straßenfahrer.

Gibts denn hier keine "offizielle" Vorankündigung mehr für die Touren?? Das Ding hier verkommt ja total 

Ich hoffe ich sehe recht viele von Euch am Donnerstag aufm Bike. Freu mich schon drauf mal wieder ein paar lockere Hügelchen hochzurollen 
 gibts danach auch, oder?


----------



## bergsprint (19. Mai 2009)

zum dackelhüpfen am wochenende ist der habichtswald wirklich gut.zum mountainbiken sollte man doch eher in den osten.
@chris 
was ist denn mit dervatertagstour ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jf1985 (19. Mai 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> zum dackelhüpfen am wochenende ist der habichtswald wirklich gut.zum mountainbiken sollte man doch eher in den osten.
> @chris
> was ist denn mit dervatertagstour ?



Ich bin dabei.                Abweichen der Zusage bei Wettereinbrüchen, Unfall, höherer Gewalt vorbehalten ;-)      Ne, denke schon das es klar geht


----------



## daniel77 (19. Mai 2009)

jf1985 schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei.                Abweichen der Zusage bei Wettereinbrüchen, Unfall, höherer Gewalt vorbehalten ;-)      Ne, denke schon das es klar geht


höhere Gewalt = Freundin 



bergsprint schrieb:


> zum dackelhüpfen am wochenende ist der habichtswald wirklich gut.zum mountainbiken sollte man doch eher in den osten.
> @chris
> was ist denn mit dervatertagstour ?



jawoll, ab in den Osten, Chris hat 10Uhr Wolpertinger am 21.5.09 gesagt.


----------



## TKS (20. Mai 2009)

OK, am Wochenende kann man den Habichtswald vergessen. Aber wenn man den richtigen Job hat  kann man auch unter der Woche dort fahren. Vielleicht hat deshalb mein Berufsstand so ein spezielles Ansehen in der Bevölkerung? 

Hier eine Tourankündigung: Gleich (14:00 Uhr) ab in den Habichtswald.

Ohne Daniel verkommt unser Haufen echt; uns fehlt ein fähiger Organisator!!!


----------



## Cube-Chris (20. Mai 2009)

So wollte nur noch mal bescheid sagen das das alles so stimmt was hier steht.

Donnerstag 10.00 Uhr Wolpertinger

@ Jochen: bin um 9.45 Uhr bei Dir.


----------



## Cube-Chris (20. Mai 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Gibts denn hier keine "offizielle" Vorankündigung mehr für die Touren?? Das Ding hier verkommt ja total




Das stimmt schon hat ja irgenwie keiner mehr Zeit oder fährt nur noch RR !!!


----------



## kiwikid (20. Mai 2009)

Wollt Ihr Morgen Rennrad oder MTB?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-Chris (20. Mai 2009)

MTB über die Fulletrails nach hann. Münden und dann Frau Holle Pfad zum Bilstein usw.
Komm doch mit 10.00 Uhr Wolpertinger oder 10.15 Uhr Sandershausen.


----------



## TKS (21. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

hier mal was richtig geiles - schaut Euch mal Hans' Nachname vom Sonntag an *schlapplach*
"
1 918 03:17:10 Rose Ulrich 1981 RSC 90 Burghaun
2 917 03:22:15 Rongen Mark 1969 www.wielerhuisliessel.nl
3 202 03:22:25 Rebs Alexander 1980 Team HAIBIKE / Bretter's Zweira
4 921 03:29:02 *Kutschenrenter *Hans 1981 KSV Baunatal 
5 243 03:32:17 Jäger Torsten 1978 Mauer's Baikshopp Kassel
6 255 03:33:04 Utesch Lars 1961 Wuppertal
7 909 03:34:33 Ruppel Rafael 1984 TV Schlüchtern Bikeschiede - Ahl
(...)"


----------



## jf1985 (21. Mai 2009)

Hi. Und wie war die Regentour? Hab bis um 11.00 geschlafen


----------



## bergsprint (21. Mai 2009)

war eine schöne tour ihr weicheier,dackelhüpfer und faule studnix


----------



## daniel77 (21. Mai 2009)

jf1985 schrieb:


> Hi. Und wie war die Regentour? Hab bis um 11.00 geschlafen



Lappen!

War `ne super Tour!


----------



## TKS (21. Mai 2009)

Ooooch, schön bis halb elf schlafen dann ein ausgedehntes Frühstück und den ganzen Tag rumgammeln - hat doch was. Mein Mitgefühl habt Ihr jedenfalls gehabt als das Wasser horizontal runterkam  Sah schon wild aus ausm Wohnzimmerfenster, zumindest was ich von der kuscheligen Couch aus sehen konnte...


----------



## kiwikid (22. Mai 2009)

War Super Geil.
Und zum Wetter, Ich sag nur perfectes MTB Wetter, wenns sauber bleibt ist es doch irgendwie komisch oder?
Ausserdem so im Urwald sitzen ist schon interessant.

Bis zum nächsten...


----------



## TKS (22. Mai 2009)

Regen = nicht fahren

Alles nass aber von oben trocken= Renner fahren

Furztrocken, ein bisschen staubig = mein MTB darf auch mal ausm Keller raus

Ausnahme: Rennen - da am besten klatschnasser Untergrund und ein bisschen was von oben

Weichei und stolz drauf 

Musstet Ihr eigentlich länger putzen als Ihr gefahren seid?


----------



## Prinzchen (22. Mai 2009)

@Quax

Heute, 08:39...?

...beweglicher Ferientag oder was...?


----------



## TKS (22. Mai 2009)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> @Quax
> 
> Heute, 08:39...?
> 
> ...beweglicher Ferientag oder was...?



Klar  Und kein Wind, dafür Gewitterwarnungen usw. Wollte eigentlich Kiten gehen, deshalb extra früh aufgestanden und dann das - tolle Windprognosen im Netz  Ich komm gleich mal vorbei Euch ein bisschen nerven. Muss auch mal beim Händler die Stoßdämpfer an meiner Karre (die mit 4 Rädern) reklamieren; ist ja normal nach 23.000 km :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hutsche (22. Mai 2009)

Fährt jemand am Sonntag nach Altenau?


----------



## TKS (22. Mai 2009)

hutsche schrieb:


> Fährt jemand am Sonntag nach Altenau?



Ich. Und vielleicht Kolja auch. Fahrgemeinschaft?


----------



## hutsche (22. Mai 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Ich. Und vielleicht Kolja auch. Fahrgemeinschaft?



Jo, allerdings gehen in mein Auto nur 2 Räder rein. Lass uns doch morgen Abend mal telefonieren, wenn du weißt, ob der Kolja dabei ist.


----------



## Prinzchen (22. Mai 2009)

hutsche schrieb:


> Fährt jemand am Sonntag nach Altenau?



...fahr nurnoch Räder, wo die Sattelstütze 1,5 cm rausschaut auf Strecken, die einen Schlepplift für den Uphill besitzen. 

Waren gestern in Winterberg bisserl Freeriden oder wie das heißt (toll mit Fullfacehelm und Brustpanzer und sonm Kram)

Da fällt auch der ganze Leichbaustress weg - hauptsache unter 20kg


----------



## daniel77 (22. Mai 2009)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Waren gestern in Winterberg bisserl Freeriden oder wie das heißt (toll mit Fullfacehelm und Brustpanzer und sonm Kram)



..aber hoffentlich in Lycra


----------



## TKS (22. Mai 2009)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> ...fahr nurnoch Räder, wo die Sattelstütze 1,5 cm rausschaut auf Strecken, die einen Schlepplift für den Uphill besitzen.
> 
> Waren gestern in Winterberg bisserl Freeriden oder wie das heißt (toll mit Fullfacehelm und Brustpanzer und sonm Kram)
> 
> Da fällt auch der ganze Leichbaustress weg - hauptsache unter 20kg



Ich nehme einen Schlauch mit - dann hast Du Deinen Uphilllift  Komm, raff Dich auf! Ich fahre dann auch erst wieder in Großalmerode; bis dahin muss ich mich durch diverse Familienbuffets essen bei Geburtstagen...

Oh Mann, ich lese gerade mal wieder seit den letzten 30 Minuten meinen 725x aus *tob*


----------



## Prinzchen (22. Mai 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> ..aber hoffentlich in Lycra



...wollte meine SPD Pedalen dranschrauben, durfte aber nicht... 

(CC Brillen passen übrigens nicht unter Fullfacehelme)


----------



## kiwikid (22. Mai 2009)

what the f..k is freeride?

Alles fahren... mit schwung!
(Nur die Reifen müssen stimmen... 700D???)


----------



## TKS (22. Mai 2009)

Ja, ja, die alten Zeiten:

Früher sind wir einfach nur Mountainbike gefahren. Dann gabs die Unterteilung in Cross Country und Downhill, als es auf einmal Fahrräder mit Federn gab ging die Entwicklung total auseinander. Dann kamen zu den Mountainbikerennen (die dann nur noch Cross Country hießen) noch Marathons dazu damit sich auch der letzte als Sieger fühlen kann (bitte nicht ernst nehmen ) und die, die auf den Downhill-Wettbewerb keinen Bock mehr hatten bauten sich Parks und traten im Freeride gegeneinander an (natürlich total ohne Wettbewerbsgedanken)...

Hiermit ist der Oberlehrer am Ende seiner Ausführungen. Meine Meinung: Die sollten alle wieder anfangen MTB zu fahren und nicht den Marketingleuten auf den Leim gehen ('Ich habe nur ein Downhillbike. Jetzt brauche ich noch ein Dirtbike, einen Freerider, ein Marathonfully und eine CC-Hardtailrakete; ach so, klar, für die Arbeit noch einen Singlespeeder...')  - arghhhhh! 

Musste mal raus, bin selbst natürlich total unanfällig gegen den Quatsch (nicht dass noch einer behauptet ich hätte jemals eine Starrgabel aus Carbon gefahren )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiwikid (22. Mai 2009)

mmmmm, ich liebe mein single speed...

bergfahrrad (Deutsch für Moutain Bike) machen wir ja alle....
Somal wir alle gleich grinsen wenn wir schlammig sind... herrlich!


----------



## TKS (22. Mai 2009)

Ich mag meinen Singlespeeder, mein Rennrad, meinen CC-Renner (darf ich mit dem eigentlich hochoffiziell Marathons fahren?) auch  Wer ist schon Marketingresistent?

Kiwi: Irgendwie scheint bei uns beiden nix gescheites im Fernsehen zu kommen heute Abend  

So ne rumspammerei hier


----------



## kiwikid (22. Mai 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Ich mag meinen Singlespeeder, mein Rennrad, meinen CC-Renner (darf ich mit dem eigentlich hochoffiziell Marathons fahren?) auch  Wer ist schon Marketingresistent?
> 
> Kiwi: Irgendwie scheint bei uns beiden nix gescheites im Fernsehen zu kommen heute Abend
> 
> So ne rumspammerei hier



Schnecke is im training, und ich... naja shoppen halt...!

Sonntag Rennrad  mit Chris, Jochen usw... mal sehen ob mein Knie bis da hin besser is....


----------



## bergsprint (23. Mai 2009)

hallo 
morgen rennradrunde mit hügeln.abfahrt 10 uhr lohfelden.mitfahrer können aufgesammelt werden.

grüße jochen


----------



## TKS (23. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

@ Hutsche: Ich fahre morgen nur schnell die Kurze 33Km-Runde, habe noch viel am Schreibtisch zu erledigen und will den Rückreisestau auf der Bahn vermeiden. Werde von daher allein fahren (habe aber auch noch einen Platz frei, falls auch werd die kurze Runde (33Km, 980 Hm) fahren will. Bitte per Handy melden.

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## bergsprint (24. Mai 2009)

hallo thorsten 
wie war das rennen?bist du schneller gefahren als die hinfahrt gedauert hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (24. Mai 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> hallo thorsten
> wie war das rennen?bist du schneller gefahren als die hinfahrt gedauert hat?



Ja: Insgesamt 3 Stunden Autofahren und 1:30 Stunden Fahrradfahren. Habe Tobias Leunig den dritten Platz überlassen, der brauchte die Punkte für die Cupwertung. Sind sonst das gesamte Rennen zusammen gefahren. 'Witzig' war der Steinbruch: Gefühlte 40 Grad, grelles Licht, Staub und loser Schotter 

Sonst ist die neue Runde ein typischer 'Harzer Roller' - nix technisch anpruchsvolles, viel Waldautobahn. Hätte im Nachhinein doch die zwei Runden fahren sollen, da waren am Ende noch genug Reserven da. Nur kann ich leider auch nicht schneller fahren auf den kurzen Runden.

Edit: War doch nur der 5. Platz; wir hatten einen dazwischen übersehen. Jetzt wäre mir der 4. Platz doch lieber gewesen *grummel*. Muss ich halt das nächste Mal den Leunig abledern


----------



## hutsche (24. Mai 2009)

Am Steinbruch habe ich dich ja noch mal gesehen. War schon eine schöne Sache! Hab leider bereits nach 10 min hinten platt gefahren. Dann war das gesamte Feld wieder an vorbei und ich durfte mich durcharbeiten. Aber ging dir ja genauso.


----------



## kiwikid (25. Mai 2009)

Moin alle,
 Mittwoch nach der arbeit wollen wir vom Baikschopp (Leipziger Str. 287) ne ca. 2 stündige Runde mit dem Rennrad drehen. Abfahrt kurz nach 19 Uhr, muss mich nur schnell umziehen! Hoffentlich bleibt es von oben wenigstens trocken. 

 Gruss Kiwi und der Kahle


----------



## TKS (25. Mai 2009)

hutsche schrieb:


> Am Steinbruch habe ich dich ja noch mal gesehen. War schon eine schöne Sache! Hab leider bereits nach 10 min hinten platt gefahren. Dann war das gesamte Feld wieder an vorbei und ich durfte mich durcharbeiten. Aber ging dir ja genauso.



Stimmt, das war da, wo man fast in den Bergauf-Gegenverkehr reingeknallt ist - das da nichts passiert ist  Bei mir hatte das Vorderrad ein paar mal quer gestanden, der Leunig legt bergab zu meinem Tempo noch mal was drauf... Echt besch... das mit dem Platten!!! Blöd war der ganze Stau bergab, vor allem in der Abfahrt zum Ziel.


----------



## Cube-Chris (26. Mai 2009)

So, nun mal wieder ne Tourankündigung!!

Samstag 30.05 Fulletrails die 2te, diesmal aber rchtig ohne regen (hoffentlich)und volle länge. Start 10.00 Uhr Wolpertinger.

Wer kommt alles mit ?

MfG Chris


----------



## TKS (26. Mai 2009)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> So, nun mal wieder ne Tourankündigung!!
> 
> Samstag 30.05 Fulletrails die 2te, diesmal aber rchtig ohne regen (hoffentlich)und volle länge. Start 10.00 Uhr Wolpertinger.
> 
> ...



bin Kiten, die Ostseewellen rocken  Euch aber viel Spaß. Soll ich Euch schon mal vorsichtshalber meine Regenjacke leihen?


----------



## kiwikid (26. Mai 2009)

@ Chris: kome gerne wieder mit, Tour hatte auf jeden fall Karakter..., hoffentlich muss ich nix arbeiten oder sonst son kram....

an alle anderen die mit wollen: Ich fahre Conti Mountain King Super Sonic. Könnte ja schlamig werden...

@TKS: viel spass beim kitten, wünsch dir ein paar böhen ... hihi.


----------



## TKS (27. Mai 2009)

kiwikid schrieb:


> 1. an alle anderen die mit wollen: Ich fahre Conti Mountain King Super Sonic. Könnte ja schlamig werden...
> 
> 2. @TKS: viel spass beim kitten, wünsch dir ein paar böhen ... hihi.



zu 1.: Warum nicht Race king? Ist gar nicht rutschig 

zu 2.: Jetzt muss ich Dir doch noch Sturzregen wünschen  he, he....


----------



## enasnI (27. Mai 2009)

Mischael!
Gib Disch zu erkenne!


----------



## TKS (27. Mai 2009)

enasnI schrieb:


> Mischael!
> Gib Disch zu erkenne!



Datisdermitterblutwurscht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschabo007 (27. Mai 2009)

enasnI schrieb:


> Mischael!
> Gib Disch zu erkenne!



Hey der bin ich
War ne nette Runde.
Kann man ja mal wiederholen
Greets Michael


----------



## bergsprint (27. Mai 2009)

hallo tchabo
ich dachte du wärst totkrank und könntest nicht fahren ?!

da normale menschen ja samstags arbeiten müssen werde ich am sonntag mal die bilsteinrunde abfahren-geht aber füh los


----------



## tschabo007 (27. Mai 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> hallo tchabo
> ich dachte du wärst totkrank und könntest nicht fahren ?!
> 
> da normale menschen ja samstags arbeiten müssen werde ich am sonntag mal die bilsteinrunde abfahren-geht aber füh los



Hey Trainer
Können wir vielleicht machen aber nur wenns früh los geht
Krieg mittags besuch.
War heut alles sehr flach, und es hat bis karlshafen und hat nicht so sehr gezwickt.... Gab halt auch keine Berge.....Ne
Samstag kann ich auch nicht, da muß die Chefin schaffe....


----------



## enasnI (28. Mai 2009)

Ich check morgen mal die Verfuegbarkeit vom Scale 80 aus und dann pimpe ich das so schnell wie möglich zu einem gescheiten MTB auf. Dann darfst mich mal mit auf gute MTB-Routen nehmen Mischael. 

Bis dahin sehen wir uns sicher nochmal auf dem Renner und sofern Du es Deinem Knie mal geben willst auch gerne bergig.


----------



## TKS (28. Mai 2009)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Hey Trainer
> Können wir vielleicht machen aber nur wenns früh los geht
> Krieg mittags besuch.
> War heut alles sehr flach, und es hat bis karlshafen und hat nicht so sehr gezwickt.... Gab halt auch keine Berge.....Ne
> Samstag kann ich auch nicht, da muß die Chefin schaffe....



Nanana, hier wird doch nicht heimlich trainiert oder was?


----------



## bergsprint (28. Mai 2009)

fang am besten beim rahmen an zu pimpen *g*


----------



## TKS (28. Mai 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> fang am besten beim rahmen an zu pimpen *g*



War auch meine erster Gedanke... ;-)


----------



## tschabo007 (28. Mai 2009)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Hey Trainer
> Können wir vielleicht machen aber nur wenns früh los geht
> Krieg mittags besuch.
> War heut alles sehr flach, und es hat bis karlshafen und hat nicht so sehr gezwickt.... Gab halt auch keine Berge.....Ne
> Samstag kann ich auch nicht, da muß die Chefin schaffe....



Vielleicht könnten wir auch Flach mim RR fahren....
Dafür kann ich dich doch sicher begeistern..Oder


----------



## enasnI (28. Mai 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> fang am besten beim rahmen an zu pimpen *g*



Ich finde, die Scales fahren sich sehr gut. Und das 80er hat den gleichen Alurahmen drin wie das 40er. Keine Lust auf eine super leichte aber dafuer butterweiche Schüssel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (28. Mai 2009)

enasnI schrieb:


> Ich finde, die Scales fahren sich sehr gut. Und das 80er hat den gleichen Alurahmen drin wie das 40er. Keine Lust auf eine super leichte aber dafuer butterweiche Schüssel.



Sehr leicht muss ja nicht immer gleich butterweich sein. Und ein bisschen flattern im Rahmen in der Kurve erhöht doch nur den Thrill  Ist dann wie beim Schachspielen: Man muss die Kurve ganz genau planen, in der Kurve sind dann keine korrekturen mehr möglich: Einlenken, Kaffee holen gehen und dann schauen was so passiert


----------



## bergsprint (28. Mai 2009)

eigentlich wollte ich mit dem wilden adam die rennstrecke in großalmerode abfahren(2x)aber rennrad fahran ist auch gut. mit 1 oder2 hügeln wäre schon besser.ich muß doch bald rennen fahren da muß ich den verkehrt herum montierrten triaaufsatz(bauchhalter)abmontieren.hab mich einfach mal für 3 runden in bischhausen angemeldet,so zum biss holen...
lass uns samstag mal telefonieren

ich habe noch eie alte 98er  sid mit einen 2 fach gekreutzten(dt revolution speichen) tune vorderrad im titaner-falls mal jemand eine weichere front ausprobieren möchte


----------



## kiwikid (28. Mai 2009)

Hmmmm, Sonntag morgen, früh ist gut. Wer hat lust RR so ca 3-4 Std vieleicht Fulle und dann über Sababurg usw. zurück richtung KS...

Gruss Kiwi


----------



## bergsprint (28. Mai 2009)

zu kurz lieber nach giselwerder und dann nach oben -ist die strasse wieder frei?


----------



## Cube-Chris (29. Mai 2009)

Kommt denn überhaupt irgendeiner mit am Samstag??????????????


----------



## bergsprint (29. Mai 2009)

frag doch mal den jury.vielleicht muß der ja nicht arbeiten oder ausschlafen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-Chris (29. Mai 2009)

haha der war gut !
Der sagt doch eh wieder ab oder kommt nicht. Ergo kann ich auch gleich alleine fahren. Dann kann ich wenigstens noch den Meißner einbauen.


----------



## Cube-Chris (29. Mai 2009)

Hat pfingstmontag jemand zeit und lust zu biken oder RR zu fahren.


----------



## kiwikid (29. Mai 2009)

Hallo Chris,
Morgen wird bei mir evtl nix. wenn doch sag Ich dir heute abend noch besscheid.

Montag hört sich gut an, RR lang und schmutzig...
Vieleicht mal so richtung Bad Hersfeld und über die Berge zurück.


----------



## kiwikid (29. Mai 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> zu kurz lieber nach giselwerder und dann nach oben -ist die strasse wieder frei?



mal sehen... melde mich noch.

Gruss kiwi


----------



## daniel77 (29. Mai 2009)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> haha der war gut !
> Der sagt doch eh wieder ab oder kommt nicht. Ergo kann ich auch gleich alleine fahren. Dann kann ich wenigstens noch den Meißner einbauen.



Ist der eigentlich jemals mitgekommen? Kann mich nicht mehr erinnern wie der aussieht 

Tja, Jungs würde gerne, sogar sehr gerne, mit euch eine Runde am langen WE fahren, bin aber sehr warscheinlich erst wieder Mitte Juni in KS


----------



## bergsprint (29. Mai 2009)

montag will ich auch fahren vorzugsweise rennrad.
da ich auf meine xx doch noch 2 monate warten muß habe ich mir folgendes besorgt,es ist aber ein echtes rot keine bon bon farbe.wegen sonntag schreibe ich noch wann und wo aber ca.8.30h


----------



## Prinzchen (29. Mai 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> montag will ich auch fahren vorzugsweise rennrad.
> da ich auf meine xx doch noch 2 monate warten muß habe ich mir folgendes besorgt,es ist aber ein echtes rot keine bon bon farbe.wegen sonntag schreibe ich noch wann und wo aber ca.8.30h



...aber nur mit rosa TüTü...


----------



## Cube-Chris (29. Mai 2009)

So da ja morgen eh keiner zeit hat, verschieben wir das ganze halt auf montag. wer kommt mit ??


----------



## bergsprint (30. Mai 2009)

hol mich montag ab zum rennradeln.
sonntag kommt der adam um 10 zu mir für einen 5-6 std rennradritt-hoffentlich wird es nicht so bitter wie letztes mal.
wir können ja samstag nach dem hessenspiel noch mal eine kleine mtb entspannungseinheit einschieben


----------



## Cube-Chris (30. Mai 2009)

Mal schauen was der Michi sagt, und wer noch so mitkommt?! Ich wäre dann für ´ne Ederseeumrundung, wenn wir RR fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschabo007 (30. Mai 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> hol mich montag ab zum rennradeln.
> sonntag kommt der adam um 10 zu mir für einen 5-6 std rennradritt-hoffentlich wird es nicht so bitter wie letztes mal.
> wir können ja samstag nach dem hessenspiel noch mal eine kleine mtb entspannungseinheit einschieben



Dann wird es wohl nix mit uns Zu bergig wollte ich dann doch nicht...nein lasse mich auch nicht überreden 



Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Mal schauen was der Michi sagt, und wer noch so mitkommt?! Ich wäre dann für ´ne Ederseeumrundung, wenn wir RR fahren.


Dann machen wir das mim Edersee.... sind dann genug Hüglein für mich
Oder doch MTB Fulle Trails???

Kussi


----------



## tschabo007 (30. Mai 2009)

enasnI schrieb:


> Ich check morgen mal die Verfuegbarkeit vom Scale 80 aus und dann pimpe ich das so schnell wie möglich zu einem gescheiten MTB auf. Dann darfst mich mal mit auf gute MTB-Routen nehmen Mischael.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bau mal zusammen....dann kann man auch schöne Feierabenrunden, im Wald fahren

Sicher... aber mit den Bergen...das braucht noch Zeit


----------



## Cube-Chris (30. Mai 2009)

So ungefähr hatte ich mir das gedacht:





änderungen sind selbstverständlich noch drin.
So sind es ca. 155Km und 1990 Hm


----------



## Cube-Chris (30. Mai 2009)

Oder Variante 2:





ca 160 Km mit 1660 Hm
Start und Ziel ist bei den Angaben jeweils Wellerode über den Treffpunkt Lohfelden (bei Jochen) zum Edersee.


----------



## bergsprint (30. Mai 2009)

das gibt ja dann eine kindertour nach der ausfahrt mit adam


----------



## enasnI (30. Mai 2009)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Bau mal zusammen....dann kann man auch schöne Feierabenrunden, im Wald fahren
> 
> Sicher... aber mit den Bergen...das braucht noch Zeit



War verfuegbar, hab es diese Woche Donnerstag bestellt. Muesste nächste Woche eintreffen. Dann mal gucken, was sich so ergibt, damit man das Ding auch gut fahren kann. 



In Bimbach ist morgen von Euch nicht zufällig jemand beim Rhönarathon unterwegs?


----------



## bergsprint (30. Mai 2009)

@chris
sind beide ******* .mein vorschlag 2 strecke aber über btl bis wildungen dann 1 strecke ab nauenburg über schauenburg
was ist denn das für ein komischer routenplaner?


----------



## bergsprint (30. Mai 2009)

hier hat ein programm mein popoabfallwort korrigiert


----------



## Cube-Chris (30. Mai 2009)

Hauptsache ummen Edersee rum, alles weitere können wir dann alle zusammen am Montag bei Dir besprechen.

Ich würd sagen wir treffen uns um 9.00 uhr bei Dir Jochen.

weitere  mitfahrer gerne willkommen !!  RR ist angesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (30. Mai 2009)

machen wir so -die blutwurscht sammeln wir dann auf ,oder?
ist ja montag also müßten doch leute im arbeitsrythmus sein und so früh wach


----------



## tschabo007 (30. Mai 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> machen wir so -die blutwurscht sammeln wir dann auf ,oder?
> ist ja montag also müßten doch leute im arbeitsrythmus sein und so früh wach



Ich arbeite Nachts nix Rhythmus
Komme um neun zu Dir Trainer
Hab euch lieb kussi M


----------



## Cube-Chris (31. Mai 2009)

Ich bin auch um 9:00 Uhr bei Dir.


----------



## bergsprint (31. Mai 2009)

um neun bin ich auch bei mr


----------



## bergsprint (1. Juni 2009)

war eine schöne tour 
hatte 179 km und 1670 hm auf der tour
wir haben unterwegs mal einen windbeutel gegessen


----------



## tschabo007 (1. Juni 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> war eine schöne tour
> hatte 179 km und 1670 hm auf der tour
> wir haben unterwegs mal einen windbeutel gegessen



Och Mensch
der is aber klein.Haste nur einen oder zwei?
War eine nette Runde, ihr Muschis..... ich freu mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jf1985 (1. Juni 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> Alter, was ist dass denn bitte für ein Gerät?? So viel könnt ihr gar nicht fahren...


----------



## bergsprint (1. Juni 2009)

hallo jury -so etwas muß man sich verdienen.wenn du wissen willst wie groß die hamburger in der motorbiker kneipe sind mußt du mal mitfahren


----------



## enasnI (2. Juni 2009)

Nächstes Wochenende ist RTF in Huemme. 
Jemand von euch Lust auf die 150er mit An- und Rueckfahrt?

Und an irgendwem mit Trikot von Mauer's Baikschopp und einem weißen Canyon + Lightweights drin bin ich beim Rhönmarathon vorbeigefahren. Der hängt hier nicht zufällig rum?


----------



## Cube-Chris (2. Juni 2009)

enasnI schrieb:


> Und an irgendwem mit Trikot von Mauer's Baikschopp und einem weißen Canyon + Lightweights drin bin ich beim Rhönmarathon vorbeigefahren. Der hängt hier nicht zufällig rum?



Wir sind Moutainbiker, Rennrad ist nur mittel zum Zweck.
Aber ne den kenn ich nicht.

MfG Chris


----------



## tschabo007 (2. Juni 2009)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Wir sind Moutainbiker, Rennrad ist nur mittel zum Zweck.
> Aber ne den kenn ich nicht.
> 
> MfG Chris



Och Mönsch
Sei doch froh das wir alle gerne hochtreten
Denke einen potentiellen mtb Wiedereinsteiger, mit Tretkraft sollten wir uns nicht vergraulen
Dafür können wir auch gerne mal zusammen Renner fahren. Nä.
Macht inna gruppe doch auch mehr spass


----------



## tschabo007 (2. Juni 2009)

enasnI schrieb:


> Nächstes Wochenende ist RTF in Huemme.
> Jemand von euch Lust auf die 150er mit An- und Rueckfahrt?
> 
> Und an irgendwem mit Trikot von Mauer's Baikschopp und einem weißen Canyon + Lightweights drin bin ich beim Rhönmarathon vorbeigefahren. Der hängt hier nicht zufällig rum?



Ich bin da nicht am start, und die meisten hier werden wohl in Bischhausen starten.....
Gruß Michael


----------



## bergsprint (2. Juni 2009)

leider bin ich auch in bischhausen am start aber bei der reinhardswaldrundfart bin ich wieder dabei -oder ist vorher noch etwas in der nähe?

grüße jochen


----------



## enasnI (2. Juni 2009)

Vorher ist noch in Warburg am 20.6 eine RTF mit 150er Runde. Da könnte man mit Anfahrt die 120er mitnehmen. Oder nach Laune und Gruppe auch die lange Runde.


----------



## bergsprint (2. Juni 2009)

hört sich gut an.bin aber noch für münchen als ersatzmann geführt weiß also erst kurz vorher ob es klappt.
fährst du denn mit fastrentnern?


----------



## enasnI (3. Juni 2009)

Nein, maximal 27 Jahre und Ruhepuls unter 50.
Alles andere ist Ausschuss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (3. Juni 2009)

21.05.2009: Marathon Biesenrode (MTB); Km und Höhenmeter fast gleich wie in Großalmerode (schönes Training).

Wollte hin, Kolja ist vielleicht dabei und evtl. noch jemand? Ist halt etwas weiter zu fahren... 

Ich hoffe, Ihr hattet Spass am Wochenende; bei uns war ab Sonntag der Wind alle  Am Samstag fast eine Steinmole geküsst und notausgelöst; aber da waren noch 10 cm Platz (muss ja meinem Nickname gerecht werden )


----------



## Prinzchen (3. Juni 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> 21.05.2009: Marathon Biesenrode (MTB); Km und Höhenmeter fast gleich wie in Großalmerode (schönes Training).
> 
> Wollte hin, Kolja ist vielleicht dabei und evtl. noch jemand? Ist halt etwas weiter zu fahren...
> 
> Ich hoffe, Ihr hattet Spass am Wochenende; bei uns war ab Sonntag der Wind alle  Am Samstag fast eine Steinmole geküsst und notausgelöst; aber da waren noch 10 cm Platz (muss ja meinem Nickname gerecht werden )



...ist ja in der tiefsten Zone...


----------



## TKS (3. Juni 2009)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> ...ist ja in der tiefsten Zone...



Jupp  Ich fahre diesmal, ist das ein Argument? Dann aber nur 2 Räder und 2 Personen möglich: *SUV* (=*S*ehr *U*nsinniges *V*ehikel)

Bin echt kurz davor, bei den alten E-Klasse-Kombis zuzuschlagen und den Reiskocher zu verkaufen - wenn nur nicht dieser Wertverlust wäre *heul*


----------



## Prinzchen (3. Juni 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Jupp  Ich fahre diesmal, ist das ein Argument? Dann aber nur 2 Räder und 2 Personen möglich: *SUV* (=*S*ehr *U*nsinniges *V*ehikel)
> 
> Bin echt kurz davor, bei den alten E-Klasse-Kombis zuzuschlagen und den Reiskocher zu verkaufen - wenn nur nicht dieser Wertverlust wäre *heul*



Muss aber noch sparen, damit wir den Russen das Lösegeld für die abgebauten Räder auf dem Parkplatz bezahlen können


----------



## TKS (3. Juni 2009)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Muss aber noch sparen, damit wir den Russen das Lösegeld für die abgebauten Räder auf dem Parkplatz bezahlen können



Jaja, oooooginol Nissan-Felgen bringen bestimmt einen echten Batzen auf dem Schwarzmarkt


----------



## TKS (5. Juni 2009)

Eine Tourenankündigung (beides RR):

Freitag (heute): ab ca. 14:15 Uhr, 3h locker am Fluss lang
Samstag: Früh (ca. ab 9 / 10 Uhr) 4h locker am Fluss lang (Gieselwerder)

Mitfahrer werden gern abgeholt bzw. man kann sich ja auf der Strecke treffen 

Mein Renner braucht Auslauf, war schon ganz neidisch aufs Mounti...


----------



## walinski (7. Juni 2009)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Muss aber noch sparen, damit wir den Russen das Lösegeld für die abgebauten Räder auf dem Parkplatz bezahlen können



Hallo Prinzchen, tolle Vorurteile!!!!
wetten das du nicht mal eine Runde in Biesenrode schaffst
und nach dem Rennen wirst du anders über die MTB Zone Ost denken....


----------



## TKS (7. Juni 2009)

walinski schrieb:


> Hallo Prinzchen, tolle Vorurteile!!!!
> wetten das du nicht mal eine Runde in Biesenrode schaffst
> und nach dem Rennen wirst du anders über die MTB Zone Ost denken....



Hm, wieso Vorurteile   Und eine Runde reicht doch für alte Säcke wie uns.  Bis dann in Biesenrode!!!! Wär trotzdem nicht schlecht mit den Felgen; dann könnte ich mir vom Versicherungsgeld ein paar Felgen in schön kaufen und die Reifen sind ja auch schon ein bisschen abgefahren... Fahrn wir halt mit dem Zug heim 

P.S.: Also doch mal eine andere Welt: Ich kenne keinen aus der Ergebnisliste der 54 Km vom letzten Jahr; vielleicht schaffe ich die Runde über 27 km und 700 Höhenmeter auch nicht???


----------



## daniel77 (7. Juni 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Bin echt kurz davor, bei den alten E-Klasse-Kombis zuzuschlagen und den Reiskocher zu verkaufen - wenn nur nicht dieser Wertverlust wäre *heul*



selber Schuld wenn man *sowas* auch noch neu kauft 

Wie siehts denn am kommenden WE aus, ich bin mal wieder im nordhessischen Flachland  und hätte grosse Lust auf eine schöne Runde über Meissner, Bilstein usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (7. Juni 2009)

Bin am Wochenende am Meer; Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## ch!ll (9. Juni 2009)

Hallo MTB´ler,

suchen noch einen spontan entschlosssenen MTB´ler der mit uns vom 12.06 bis zum 15.06 an den Gardasee möchte.
Programm für die 4 Tage sollte klar sein ... (entspannt am Strand liegen ... ja klar ;-) 

Werden Freitag so losfahren das wir gegen Morgen in Torbole am Gardasee ankommen. Dort werden wir uns dann für die 4 Tage Bikes leihen (ca. 60  100  je nach bike).

Leistungsnivau ... vom Anfänger bis zum fortgeschrittenen Biker. 
Bisher haben einen Anfänger und zwei fortgeschritte Fahrer ... aber das Tempo sollte eigentlich egal sein (zumindest bergauf)

Hotel ... 

Club Hotel La Vela in Torbole
Zimmerkategorie: 1 Apartment -4 Erwachsene

Kosten... 

	Benzin = ca. 200  von kassel ... 	D.h. 50  pro Person
	Hotel =  270  (ohne Verpflegung)	D.h. 68  pro Person
	Bike = 60  100 
	Verpflegung = ja nach Anspruch 

Also in Summe ca. 200  300 

Falls jemand Interesse hat einfach hier kurz melden, ich stelle dann meine e-Mail Adresse zur Verfügung. 

Gruß und Kette rechts!

Fabian


----------



## TKS (9. Juni 2009)

ch!ll schrieb:


> (entspannt am Strand liegen ... ja klar ;-)



... da bin ich wohl schon raus  Euch aber viel Spass!!!!


----------



## tschabo007 (9. Juni 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> selber Schuld wenn man *sowas* auch noch neu kauft
> 
> Wie siehts denn am kommenden WE aus, ich bin mal wieder im nordhessischen Flachland  und hätte grosse Lust auf eine schöne Runde über Meissner, Bilstein usw.



SONNTAG WÜRDE MIR PASSEN
Gerne komme ich mal wieder mit
Vielleicht gehts ja auch berghocheinigermasen gut?
Muss Samstag möglicherweise meinen Kater besiegen, denn ich muss mit in die Commerzbankarena
Kussi


----------



## ch!ll (9. Juni 2009)

Entspannt am Strand liegen ist ein Spaß, wir wollen jeden Tag ausfahrten machen. Ist doch LOGO


----------



## TKS (9. Juni 2009)

ch!ll schrieb:


> Entspannt am Strand liegen ist ein Spaß, wir wollen jeden Tag ausfahrten machen. Ist doch LOGO



Ich will ja entspannt rumgammeln (deshalb fahre ich auch an Meer ). Nix da mit Fahrradfahrn!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (9. Juni 2009)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> SONNTAG WÜRDE MIR PASSEN
> Gerne komme ich mal wieder mit
> Vielleicht gehts ja auch berghocheinigermasen gut?
> Muss Samstag möglicherweise meinen Kater besiegen, denn ich muss mit in die Commerzbankarena
> Kussi



Sonntag fahre ich auf der Autobahn. Bei mir gehts nur Freitag oder Samstag, muss ja am Montag wieder schaffe. Ich wäre für Samstag da soll das Wetter ja ganz gut passen. Weisst doch was das beste zum Kater besiegen ist.......schwitzen


----------



## Prinzchen (10. Juni 2009)

walinski schrieb:


> Hallo Prinzchen, tolle Vorurteile!!!!
> wetten das du nicht mal eine Runde in Biesenrode schaffst
> und nach dem Rennen wirst du anders über die MTB Zone Ost denken....



Wieso Vorurteil?

Ist doch positiv, bei uns im Zonenrandgebiet wär gleich das ganze Auto weg... (evtl. mit Oller  )


----------



## Prinzchen (10. Juni 2009)

Mal was OT

Ich hab eine Transalp Teamstartplatz abzugeben für 800,- Euro, also Freiwillige vor... 

Die Berge da sind gar nicht so schlimm...


----------



## enasnI (11. Juni 2009)

Wenn jemand Sonntag Lust auf Rennrad hat. 

Fahren 12 Uhr ab Goethestraße (Höhe Kneipe Chacal / Kreuzung Germania-/Olga-/Reginastraße)

Geplant sind 100-120 km mit flacher Anfahrt entlang der Fulda und dann ab Gieselwerder rein in den Reinhardswald die Renner ein bisschen durch die Berge scheuchen. Und ab dort so an Hofgeismar vorbei wieder rein nach Kassel.


----------



## Cube-Chris (12. Juni 2009)

Morgen Samstag 13.06 10.00 Uhr Wolpertinger, ca. 120 Km MTB über Hann. Münden, Bilstein und Meißner, Dauer ca. 6 Std., mitquäler gerne wilkommen.

MfG Chris


----------



## bergsprint (12. Juni 2009)

zu den zeiten kann ich samstags nie mitfahren!!
bin aber eh kranak

grüße jochen


----------



## Jehoover (12. Juni 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> zu den zeiten kann ich samstags nie mitfahren!!
> bin aber eh kranak
> 
> grüße jochen



Schweinegrippe? 
Soll ja in Kassel angekommen sein...


----------



## daniel77 (12. Juni 2009)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Morgen Samstag 13.06 10.00 Uhr Wolpertinger, ca. 120 Km MTB über Hann. Münden, Bilstein und Meißner, Dauer ca. 6 Std., mitquäler gerne wilkommen.
> 
> MfG Chris



hört sich gut an.......wir müssen nochmal kurz am baikschopp vorbeischiessen, brauch noch `nen paar kleine Flaschen, 2 grosse passen nicht so super ins Epic.

Jochen hat bestimmt die Tretschwein-Grippe


----------



## kiwikid (12. Juni 2009)

Schade, würde gern mitfahren morgen. Somal Ich neue Schuhe hab und sie dreckig machen muss...

Bin dann im Laden zu finden ab 10...


----------



## daniel77 (13. Juni 2009)

kiwikid schrieb:


> Schade, würde gern mitfahren morgen. Somal Ich neue Schuhe hab und sie dreckig machen muss...



das wären sie definitiv geworden 

Thanks nochmal für den Felgen/Reifen Service 
hat super gehalten, glaub nicht das ich sie tauschen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (13. Juni 2009)

schick mal ein bild von deinen rentnerfahrrad


----------



## kiwikid (15. Juni 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> das wären sie definitiv geworden
> 
> Thanks nochmal für den Felgen/Reifen Service
> hat super gehalten, glaub nicht das ich sie tauschen muss.



Mist wieder zu gut geschraubt... und nix neues verkauft!


----------



## enasnI (15. Juni 2009)

Wenn jemand Mittwoch morgens/vormittags Lust hat, eine Runde mit dem RR zu drehen, mal hier melden!


----------



## tschabo007 (16. Juni 2009)

enasnI schrieb:


> Wenn jemand Mittwoch morgens/vormittags Lust hat, eine Runde mit dem RR zu drehen, mal hier melden!



Hey da komme ich doch mal mit.
Müssten zeitig los, dachte so an 9.00Uhr. Hole dich gern ab.
Soll ja besser werden das Wetter.....
Wahrscheinlich Kommt der Cube Chris auch mit , welcher sich auch gerne abholen lässt, denke ich.....


----------



## TKS (16. Juni 2009)

Ooooch, Ihr habt alle Zeit  Ich habe die letzten 3 Wochen grade mal 5-6 mal gefahren *motz*. Ist ja bald vorbei...


----------



## tschabo007 (16. Juni 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Ooooch, Ihr habt alle Zeit  Ich habe die letzten 3 Wochen grade mal 5-6 mal gefahren *motz*. Ist ja bald vorbei...


Wasn bald vorbei? 
Das Surfenmüssen? Na mein Mitleid haste


----------



## TKS (16. Juni 2009)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Wasn bald vorbei?
> Das Surfenmüssen? Na mein Mitleid haste



Ja genau!  Nee, musste die letzten Tage mal wie ein normaler Arbeitnehmer arbeiten - bin ich ja gar nicht mehr gewohnt


----------



## daniel77 (16. Juni 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> schick mal ein bild von deinen rentnerfahrrad











falls jemand `ne 420er/30,9 Thomson Elite hat bitte melden


----------



## Plotzenhotz (17. Juni 2009)

So,

nach ner ordentliche Babypause kanns jetzt wieder verstärkt zur sache gehen. hat jemand Lust am Samstag, eher früh, ne Runde durchs Kasseler Gebirge zu drehen?

Gruß

Plotzenhotz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (17. Juni 2009)

@ Daniel:

Schönes Rad, aber bist Du in der Schweiz bergab sooo schlecht geworden dass Du jetzt ne Gummikuh brauchst ?


----------



## TKS (19. Juni 2009)

Kommt wer mit nach Biesenrode am Sonntag? Ich wollte gern hinfahren, allein lohnt die Strecke aber nicht.

Habe Platz für einen Mitfahrer!

http://www.mtb-biesenrode.de/


----------



## Cube-Chris (19. Juni 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Kommt wer mit nach Biesenrode am Sonntag? Ich wollte gern hinfahren, allein lohnt die Strecke aber nicht.
> 
> Habe Platz für einen Mitfahrer!
> 
> http://www.mtb-biesenrode.de/



Sorry, fahre mit dem Renner zu meiner Tante nach Dortmund.

Auf diesem wege suche ich noch jemanden der mich ein stück oder bis Dortmund begleiten will.Fahre morgen Samstag so gegen 10.00 Uhr los.

MfG Chris


----------



## bergsprint (19. Juni 2009)

@ chris 
wäre ja eine schöne trainigaeinheit .leider hat mir niemand rechtzeitig bescheid gesagt -ich muß wie immer samstags arbeiten.

viel spaß jochen


----------



## Cube-Chris (19. Juni 2009)

@Jochen: kannst mir am sonntag ja entgegenkommen da fahre ich wieder heim, Büren sind ca. 100 Km von hier, da könnten wir uns treffen !???
Hab Dir nicht bescheid gesagt, weil ich wusste das Du eh arbeiten musst. Trotzdem Sorry. Wenn Du Sonntag Bock hast meld Dich einfach kurz auf meinem Handy.

MfG Chris


----------



## daniel77 (20. Juni 2009)

hab da was gefunden mit dem ich Euch immer beim biken im Auge hab, kann damit jedes Handy orten, funkt super  http://www.trackapartner.com/

So bin dann mal weg zum Black Forest Ultra, allerdings keine Ultra Distanz sondern "nur" die Mittelstrecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (20. Juni 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> hab da was gefunden mit dem ich Euch immer beim biken im Auge hab, kann damit jedes Handy orten, funkt super  http://www.trackapartner.com/
> 
> So bin dann mal weg zum Black Forest Ultra, allerdings keine Ultra Distanz sondern "nur" die Mittelstrecke.



Danke, jetzt weiß ich was meine Freundin so treibt wenn ich am PC sitze


----------



## bergsprint (20. Juni 2009)

hallo
werde morgen chris in bühren abholen falls das wetter mitmacht.begleitung erwünscht.abfahrt ca10 uhr

grüße jochen


----------



## TKS (20. Juni 2009)

fahre morgen doch definitiv nach Biesenrode, bisher allein. Wer mitfahren will: einfach durchklingeln; Abfahrt ist spätestens gegen 6.15 Uhr (waarum tut man sich sowas eigentlich an? ) und vielleicht kann mich dann da einer abholen wenn meine Felgen weg sind


----------



## bergsprint (21. Juni 2009)

viel spaß in biesenrode-hoffentlich ist der kleine bach nicht nach dem regen höher*g*


----------



## TKS (21. Juni 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> viel spaß in biesenrode-hoffentlich ist der kleine bach nicht nach dem regen höher*g*



Ach du sch... war das ne Fahrerei heute; der Boden total aufgeweicht, ich mit unbrauchbaren Race King 2.0 unterwegs und geschätzte 10 Mal abgelegt. Na ja, 2:54 Stunden (5. oder 6. Platz gesamt) für 57 km mit 1500 Höhenmetern bei 90% Trailanteil - an sicheine total geile Strecke, auf der man richtig fahren können muss und eine Super-Orga, wirklich. Nur heute leider Dauer-Starkregen im Rennen; die Anstiege und Abfahrten konnte man dann in der zweiten Runde selbst kaum noch laufen - immer schön Fahrrad tragen.

@ Jochen: Beim Bach habe ich den Chickenway drumrum genommen über die Brücke - tragenderweise. Das sah schon sehr tief aus.


----------



## daniel77 (22. Juni 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Ach du sch... war das ne Fahrerei heute; der Boden total aufgeweicht, ich mit unbrauchbaren Race King 2.0 unterwegs und geschätzte 10 Mal abgelegt. Na ja, 2:54 Stunden (5. oder 6. Platz gesamt) für 57 km mit 1500 Höhenmetern bei 90% Trailanteil - an sicheine total geile Strecke, auf der man richtig fahren können muss und eine Super-Orga, wirklich. Nur heute leider Dauer-Starkregen im Rennen; die Anstiege und Abfahrten konnte man dann in der zweiten Runde selbst kaum noch laufen - immer schön Fahrrad tragen.
> 
> @ Jochen: Beim Bach habe ich den Chickenway drumrum genommen über die Brücke - tragenderweise. Das sah schon sehr tief aus.




Na das hört sich ja mal nett an 
Beim Black Forest Ultra dagegen war schönes Wetter, 23-26°C, furztrockenen Strecke mit touristischen Highlights, super Orga, cooles Publikum, nettes Camping mit grillen und Bier........................dafür eher 10% Trailanteil  (bin aber trotzdem das erste Rennen mit meinem Altherrenbike gefahren)

btw: Falls jemand am WE über den 11-13.7.09 noch nicht vorhat kann er gerne mit ins Engadin auf eine 3 Tages-Tour kommen; Scuol-Nauders-Livigno-Scuol (inkl. Val`d Uina, Passo da Costainas, Val Mora und Trails bis zum abwinken).
Wäre dann auch die perfekte Gelegenheit das Gästezimmer in unserer neuen Wohnung einzuweihen


----------



## enasnI (26. Juni 2009)

Hier jemand Interesse an einem Trip  zum Stoppomat am Meißner voraussichtlich so am zweiten Juli-Wochenende?
Große Gruppe wäre super.


----------



## Jehoover (26. Juni 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> falls jemand `ne 420er/30,9 Thomson Elite hat bitte melden



Täuscht das, oder ist der Rahmen Größe M???
Sieht auf dem Foto verdammt klein aus... Aber schicker Rahmen!


----------



## tschabo007 (27. Juni 2009)

enasnI schrieb:


> Hier jemand Interesse an einem Trip  zum Stoppomat am Meißner voraussichtlich so am zweiten Juli-Wochenende?
> Große Gruppe wäre super.




Ich hätte Interesse, denke der Jochen kommt sicher auch mit wenns an einem Sonntag ist.....Windschatten fahn.....


----------



## bergsprint (28. Juni 2009)

bekommt man pro kg mehr eine halbe minute abgezogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-Chris (29. Juni 2009)

Dann hab ich ja schon gewonnen


----------



## tschabo007 (29. Juni 2009)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Dann hab ich ja schon gewonnen



Na die  5 kilo kannich rausfahren


----------



## Cube-Chris (29. Juni 2009)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Na die  5 kilo kannich rausfahren



Erstmal hochfahren dann mitreden !


----------



## bergsprint (30. Juni 2009)

da darf man erst ab 80 mitmachen-gefühltes alter oder kg ist egal


----------



## kiwikid (1. Juli 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> da darf man erst ab 80 mitmachen-gefühltes alter oder kg ist egal


hihihi...

vieleicht kommt dann auch der blinde flugunfähige vogel mit...


----------



## bergsprint (1. Juli 2009)

rolle morgens wieder mit dem renner um die aue-so ab 6,20,bei beständigeren wetter natürlich wo anders.wenn mich jemand um 18 uhr im königstor zur einer kleinen feierabendrunde abholt bin ich auch dabei


----------



## enasnI (4. Juli 2009)

Wie siehts bei euch morgen mit Reinhardswaldrundfahrt aus? Jemand dabei?


----------



## bergsprint (5. Juli 2009)

Falls ich aus dem Bett komme fahre ich mit-wenns später wird geht ja auch die Kinderrunde.Es ist auch der Allersheimer MTB Marathon in Neuhaus im Solling-könnte man ja den Zieleinlauf anschauen ist aber auch eine größere Tour


----------



## TKS (5. Juli 2009)

Ihr hättet ja auch gestern in Neumorschen bei der lustigen Orientierungsfahrt ohne Landkarte mitfahren können  Da sich alle mal verfahren haben war es am Ende ja doch wieder gerecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prinzchen (5. Juli 2009)

Wenigstens war der Führungs-VW-Bus kein Diesel...


----------



## bergsprint (5. Juli 2009)

meinst du das gestern wo ich wie immer arbeiten muß ?
rtf war schön(warm)bin 151 km alleine gefahren.entweder waren die richtig schnell oder nicht da


----------



## TKS (5. Juli 2009)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Wenigstens war der Führungs-VW-Bus kein Diesel...



War aber lustig als er in die falsche Richtung abgebogen ist und dann geparkt hat. Da waren wir doch etwas verwirrt...


----------



## tschabo007 (8. Juli 2009)

enasnI schrieb:


> Hier jemand Interesse an einem Trip  zum Stoppomat am Meißner voraussichtlich so am zweiten Juli-Wochenende?
> Große Gruppe wäre super.



So mädels muss leider absagen
Aber ist nur aufgeschoben, nicht aufgehoben.


----------



## enasnI (9. Juli 2009)

Fahren Samstag 9 Uhr ab Goethestern. 5-6 Stunden. 
Wenn Interesse, einfach puenktlich dazustoßen.


----------



## TKS (10. Juli 2009)

enasnI schrieb:


> Fahren Samstag 9 Uhr ab Goethestern. 5-6 Stunden.
> Wenn Interesse, einfach puenktlich dazustoßen.



Falls es nicht in Strömen regnet bin ich dabei! Wo fahrt Ihr lang? Ach so, noch ne wichtige Frage: Renner oder MTB? Habe im Moment nur geliehene Laufräder, von daher lieber nicht zuviel MTB fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enasnI (10. Juli 2009)

Rennrad bei mir im Moment sowieso nur. 
Wollen Erstmal runter nach Gieselwerder und dann bisschen durch die Huegel Richtung Göttingen und zurueck.


----------



## TKS (10. Juli 2009)

Da bin ich dabei! Dann bis morgen um 9 Uhr!


----------



## enasnI (10. Juli 2009)

Goethestern ist uebrigens da Ecke Pestalozzi und Lasallstraße, nicht dass Du was anderes im Kopf hast, bis morgen!

Ich = der mit dem schwarzen Ciclib Fly.


----------



## bergsprint (11. Juli 2009)

Rennradtour am Sonntag : mit Hügeln nach Rodebach Adam baholen dann übern Berg nach Rotenburg und im Flußtal zurück.
abfahrt 9.00 Lohfelden(bei mir)

Grüße Jochen

wenns Hunde und Katzen regnet ist aber kuscheln mit der Schmusedecke oder so angesagt


----------



## Prinzchen (13. Juli 2009)

Wer steigert mit, da gibts auch ärztlichen Support von den damaligen Dealern... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=170353981272


----------



## tschabo007 (13. Juli 2009)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Wer steigert mit, da gibts auch ärztlichen Support von den damaligen Dealern...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=170353981272



Will aber irgendwie keiner mitspielen


----------



## enasnI (14. Juli 2009)

War eine schöne feuchte Runde TKS. Leider ist mir Dein Name wieder entfallen, hilf mir nochma auf die Spruenge.


----------



## tschabo007 (14. Juli 2009)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Wer steigert mit, da gibts auch ärztlichen Support von den damaligen Dealern...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=170353981272



Hat das nicht mal 699  gekostet?
Da haben sie aber Angst das doch jemand mitbietet
Kost jetze schlappe 999 ein schnappi, würde ich sagen.


----------



## daniel77 (18. Juli 2009)

.......für die, die bald kommen  nur mal so als Vorgeschmack und Argument für die Alpen................


----------



## bergsprint (18. Juli 2009)

@Daniel
Mit Ruchsack biken??ist den das Wetter etwas unbeständiger oder hast du da ein Fäschen Rum drin
@Alle
Morgen  kleine RR Tour. Nur flach und Grundlage (wie immer*G*).
Abfahrt spätestens um 10 -Mitfahrer bitte melden

Grüße Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschabo007 (18. Juli 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> @Daniel
> Mit Ruchsack biken??ist den das Wetter etwas unbeständiger oder hast du da ein Fäschen Rum drin
> @Alle
> Morgen  kleine RR Tour. Nur flach und Grundlage (wie immer*G*).
> ...



Würde gerne.
Muss aber mal Arbeiten....lange....
Allen anderen viel spass.


----------



## TKS (18. Juli 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> @Daniel
> Mit Ruchsack biken??ist den das Wetter etwas unbeständiger oder hast du da ein Fäschen Rum drin
> @Alle
> Morgen  kleine RR Tour. Nur flach und Grundlage (wie immer*G*).
> ...



Wie wärs mit 4 Stunden Grundlage nach Gieselwerder und zurück? Da wär ich dann dabei! Von 10-14 Uhr ist prima!


----------



## bergsprint (18. Juli 2009)

unter protest fahre ich auch nach gieselwerder-auf den weg kenne ich jeden baum mit namen.wie wäre es den mit melsungen-zierenberg-obermeiser 
treffpunkt um 10 uhr an der orangerie .
und wer kommt noch mit?

grüße jochen


----------



## TKS (18. Juli 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> unter protest fahre ich auch nach gieselwerder-auf den weg kenne ich jeden baum mit namen.wie wäre es den mit melsungen-zierenberg-obermeiser
> treffpunkt um 10 uhr an der orangerie .
> und wer kommt noch mit?
> 
> grüße jochen



Ist auch OK, Hauptsache Grundlage und keine Heizerei (gell Jochen ).

Bis dann bin um 10 an der Orangerie.


----------



## bergsprint (18. Juli 2009)

wir fahren doch immer nur locker im flußtal im flußtal*G*
falls jemand mal sehen möchte wie stark der adam ist muß er mal hier schauen
http://www.bikechallenge.pl/


----------



## TKS (19. Juli 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> wir fahren doch immer nur locker im flußtal im flußtal*G*
> falls jemand mal sehen möchte wie stark der adam ist muß er mal hier schauen
> http://www.bikechallenge.pl/



öhm... kann wer polnisch?


----------



## bergsprint (19. Juli 2009)

du mußt auf wyninki gehen das sind die ergebnisslisten.
heute ist die erste etappe.ist bin ja mal gespannt.
http://www.mtbtrophy.com/en/
http://www.transcarpatia.pl/php/index.php?l=pl
hier sind noch 2 .jetzt weiß ich auch warum der adam trainiert wie ein bl..


----------



## Cube-Chris (19. Juli 2009)

Oben kann mann auch auf Deutsch stellen !! (de)
Da heißt Wyniki dann Ergebnisse.


----------



## daniel77 (19. Juli 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> @Daniel
> Mit Ruchsack biken??ist den das Wetter etwas unbeständiger oder hast du da ein Fäschen Rum drin



den Rum trägt der Bernhardiner der das Foto gemacht hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prinzchen (19. Juli 2009)

@TKS: Rate mal was fehlt...


----------



## TKS (19. Juli 2009)

prinzchen schrieb:


> @tks: Rate mal was fehlt...



hä?


----------



## bergsprint (19. Juli 2009)

@Daniel
Bernhardiener?Gibt es da ein Kloster in den Bergen?

@alle
war eine schöne tour mit TKS alleine,erst in kassel wieder regen.
adams team führt in der masters klasse

grüße Jochen


----------



## TKS (19. Juli 2009)

Ja, war ne schöne Tour  Wenn man alleine fährt fährt man immer nur die gleichen Strecken; einfach mal in die andere Richtung abbiegen und schon findet man die schönsten, autofreien Strecken. Jochen, Du alter Heizer  Da musste ich ein paar mal erst mal wieder ranfahren am Hügelgipfel... Und das Warmetal gehört mal asphaltiert, so ein Flickenteppich; oder halt das nächste Mal mit dem MTB...


----------



## bergsprint (24. Juli 2009)

Wer möchte Sonntag Rennradfahren-egal wie das Wetter ist ?

Es gibt doch tatsächlich Leute die behaupten das es bei Rohloffrädern fast keinen Verschleiß gibt


Grüße Jochen


----------



## TKS (25. Juli 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> Wer möchte Sonntag Rennradfahren-egal wie das Wetter ist ?
> 
> Es gibt doch tatsächlich Leute die behaupten das es bei Rohloffrädern fast keinen Verschleiß gibt
> 
> ...



Bin mal wieder dabei - Start gegen 10 Uhr? Das Ritzel sieht nach knappen 20.000 aus, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (25. Juli 2009)

Hey Urlauber kriecht aus euren Löchern.
10 Uhr Orangerie
Sommerrad(RR) ist angesagt-Plastebomber rosten nicht.
@tks
Das Rohloffrad hat sich gelohnt,alles sah so aus,einige Schrauben mußte ich rausbohren.War Rohlofffahrer Kategorie 2(einmal kaufen, nur fahren nichts ölen oder putzen,draußen stehen lassen)

Der Adam hat seine Altersklasse in der MTB Challenge PL ja souverän gewonnen,Respekt.Nächstes Jahr wird dann noch schlimmer ,dann fährt er auf Gesamtsieg.

Bitte um zahlreiches Erscheinen 

Grüße Jochen


----------



## TKS (25. Juli 2009)

Sorry, bin wahrscheinlich raus. Viel Spaß morgen


----------



## daniel77 (25. Juli 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> Wer möchte Sonntag Rennradfahren-egal wie das Wetter ist ?
> 
> Es gibt doch tatsächlich Leute die behaupten das es bei Rohloffrädern fast keinen Verschleiß gibt
> 
> ...




Ohh, ein tune-Rohloff-Ritzel


----------



## daniel77 (26. Juli 2009)

Eroberung der Eiger-Nordwand




yeah, Kassel rocks


----------



## bergsprint (1. August 2009)

morgen RR runde?

bin nächste woche auf dem open flair -weiß noch nicht welches rad ich mitnehme,entweder im osten RR fahren oder ein bischen MTB um sontra rum

grüße jochen


----------



## xkasimirx (12. August 2009)

Hallo,
kann man sich bei euch noch zum mitfahren einklinken?
Wohne jetzt in KS und suche noch eine nette Truppe für ab und an ein paar Runden!
Ich fahre RR und CC, eigentlich eher CC  aber auch RR.

O.k falls ihr mal wieder eine Ausfahrt plant, würde ich mich freuen wenn ihr mich mitnehmt!
Gruß kai


----------



## bergsprint (12. August 2009)

vielleicht am samstag kleine runde zum muskelanwärmen vor dem marathon ?

grüße jochen


----------



## Cube-Chris (13. August 2009)

Sonntag 10.00 Uhr Marktplatz Zierenberg. Marathonrunde abfahren !!!

Fahre mit dem Rad hin, bin also ca. 9.15 Uhr in Kassel, falls sich jemand ranhängen will !?!

@Jochen: wär so um 8.45 bei Dir wenn du mitkommst.


----------



## bergsprint (13. August 2009)

so früh am einzigen freien tag den ich habe-ok.
habe im moment aber nur mein bleifully einsatzbereit-vielleicht bekomme ich ja bis sonntag noch mein einsatzrad hin.
falls mich mal jemand an der arbeit abholen möchte muß er vorher bescheid sagen damit ich mein mtb mitnehme
gibt es hier jemand der lernen möchte wie man laufräder steckt/zentriert ?

grüße jochen


----------



## xkasimirx (14. August 2009)

fahre auch am 30.8 in zierenberg. ich würde auch am sonntag morgen direkt mit dem radel fahren! kommt ihr sonntag morgen irgendwann am bebelplatz oder in der nähe vorbei?
gruß kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-Chris (14. August 2009)

Hy können uns so gegen 9.00 Uhr an der Ecke Goethestraße / Freiherr-vom-Stein-Str. treffen. Schicke Dir meine Handynr. per PN.

MfG Chris


----------



## xkasimirx (15. August 2009)

Hallo,
passt! bis dann.

gruß kai


----------



## TKS (23. August 2009)

Moin,

bin auch wieder im Lande.

@ Chris: danke für den Tip mit den Surfspots, war klasse!!!

Werde vielleicht heute Abend mal ne kleine Runde mit dem MTB drehen, falls noch Zeit bleibt.


----------



## bergsprint (23. August 2009)

hallo
es gibt jetzt wohl auch den gewichtstuningwahn in der holland/trekkingradfraktion


----------



## TKS (23. August 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> hallo
> es gibt jetzt wohl auch den gewichtstuningwahn in der holland/trekkingradfraktion



Na bitte: Gewichtstuning kann ganz einfach und vor allem günstig sein  Die Fahreigenschaften leiden beim Gewichtstuning halt immer ein bisschen...


----------



## Cube-Chris (23. August 2009)

@TKS: Warste direkt in Bork Havn ?

Ich will auch wieder nach Dänemark "Neidisch"


----------



## TKS (23. August 2009)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> @TKS: Warste direkt in Bork Havn ?
> 
> Ich will auch wieder nach Dänemark "Neidisch"



Da Westwind war sind wir weiter nach Skaven (Böen sind nicht allzu gut beim Kiten ). Außerdem noch Sondervig, da hats mich wegen der Böen dann ein paarmal schön zerissen. Direkt in Kopenhagen gibts auch einen Insiderspot, haben uns ein paar Locals geflüstert und war super. Dann noch an der Westküste in den Wellen ca. gefühlte 10 Liter Salzwasser getrunken und 10 Minuten mit Kite im Wasser frei geschwommen in den 2-Meter-Wellen ... Aber Rinköping-Fjord war ein guuuuuter Tipp!

Jetzt wird erstmal ernsthaft für Zierenberg trainiert; heute aber keine Lust mehr, vielleicht ab morgen dann wieder  Jetzt gibts erstmal Kuchen


----------



## Prydz (26. August 2009)

Bin neu in Kassel!

Wo läßt es sich gut MTB fahren? Gibt es einen festen Treffpunkt?


----------



## TKS (26. August 2009)

Prydz schrieb:


> Bin neu in Kassel!
> 
> Wo läßt es sich gut MTB fahren? Gibt es einen festen Treffpunkt?



Immer mal hier reinschauen wegen der Treffen. Im Habichtswald kann man super fahren (außer am Wochenende), auch Richtung Dörnberg gibts sehr gute Trails. Fahr  am Sonntag mal in Zierenberg mit, da lernst Du gute Strecken kennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (26. August 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> hallo
> es gibt jetzt wohl auch den gewichtstuningwahn in der holland/trekkingradfraktion



der neuste Trend nach Singlespeed, Singlehand, YEAH!

Viel Spass euch allen beim Zierenberg Marathon, wäre auch gerne dabei


----------



## Prinzchen (27. August 2009)

...fahren wir am Sonntag eigentlich vorher die Runde ab, wegen der Gefahrenstellen und so?


----------



## Cube-Chris (27. August 2009)

Ich schon


----------



## TKS (27. August 2009)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> ...fahren wir am Sonntag eigentlich vorher die Runde ab, wegen der Gefahrenstellen und so?



... sprach der König der Ironie


----------



## TKS (27. August 2009)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Ich schon



neee, der Bruchkönig bin doch ich


----------



## Cube-Chris (27. August 2009)

aber ich fahr 2 Runden .
hoffe ich zumindest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschabo007 (28. August 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> neee, der Bruchkönig bin doch ich



Glaub ich nicht
Diesen Award beanspruche ich, naja wenigstens dieses jahr


----------



## Cube-Chris (28. August 2009)

Kommt jemand mit am 4 Okt. zum Langenberg Marathon ?
Hab noch 2 Plätze im Auto frei !


----------



## xkasimirx (28. August 2009)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Kommt jemand mit am 4 Okt. zum Langenberg Marathon ?
> Hab noch 2 Plätze im Auto frei !


 
Mahlzeit,

also ich würde mit kommen!

Grüße kai


----------



## bergsprint (28. August 2009)

@chris
kommst du denn nicht mit alois an die mosel ? in bekond das rennen fahren und jeden abend eine weinprobe.vom 1.bis 4 oktober.
das ist da wo der förster die trails extra anlegt!!!

grüße jochen


----------



## daniel77 (29. August 2009)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Kommt jemand mit am 4 Okt. zum Langenberg Marathon ?
> Hab noch 2 Plätze im Auto frei !



ich bin am WE über den 3/4.10 definitiv in KS, wir wollten doch die zünftige Runde über Meissner und Bilstein machen, is doch eine super Vorbelastung am 3.10 für den Marathon


----------



## Cube-Chris (29. August 2009)

@Daniel. Sag ma lieber ob du am 12.09 hier bist.
            Können wir auch machen, dann aber ohne kneifer.

@Kai: was hälst Du davon? Kein Marathon am 04.10 sondern ne lange tour am samstag den 03.10, ab Kassel über die Fulle-trails nach Hann. Münden, dann Frau Holle-Pfad über den Bilstein zum Meißner und dann wieder nach Kassel.


Fahren heute mit dem Renner nach Zierenberg Startnummer abholen, sind ca. 16.15 in kassel, will noch wer mit ?


MfG Chris


----------



## daniel77 (29. August 2009)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> @Daniel. Sag ma lieber ob du am 12.09 hier bist.
> Können wir auch machen, dann aber ohne kneifer.




Was heisst hier Kneifer, wenn du jedesmal Unwetter inkl. Gewitter bestellen musst 
Schliess den Michi mal bis dann im Keller ein, damit wir zumindest dann noch eine "echte" Tour gemeinsam machen können. 
Ich fahr die Fulle Trails natürlich dann auch wieder starr.

Viel Spass euch morgen, ich hab dafür nächste Woche Spass > www.aletsch-bikemarathon.ch


----------



## Prydz (29. August 2009)

Ahh, der Marathon kam jetzt etwas kurzfristig, da ich dieses WE nicht vor Ort bin. 
Ein Blick in die Starterliste lößt etwas Verwunderung bei mir aus. 
Warum stehen da zu 90% Holländer drin? 

Mal eine andere Frage: Was gibt es für ordentliche Radhändler in Kassel?

Viel Spaß und Erfolg morgen!


----------



## Cube-Chris (29. August 2009)

http://www.baikschopp.de


----------



## bergsprint (29. August 2009)

entweder sind die in holland alle wegen doping gesperrt oder die fahren hier ein meisterschftsrennen.
falls du nur ersatzteile brauchst landest du eh im königstor.

grüße jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (1. September 2009)

Radläden in Kassel sind eigentlich alle OK, da kannst Du wenig falsch machen (bis auf den grooooßen Filialisten in Bettenhausen der auch mal Skier verkauft...): 

Natürlich als allererstes den Baikschopp , Neddermann ist auch nicht falsch und der Jochen hat schon ein bisschen Recht 

Wer hat Lust, morgen früh durch allseits beliebte Fuldatal zu radeln; ohne Unterhaltung ists halt ein bisschen langweilig  Ca. 3 (von mir aus auch 4) Stunden Grundlage zur Erholung von Sonntag; RR und Abfahrt ist gegen 8 Uhr in Kassel spätestens (muss nachmittags arbeiten).


----------



## Jehoover (4. September 2009)

HuHu Gemeinde

Meine Stadtschlampe brauch nen "neues" Schaltwerk. Hat zufällig jemand etwas günstiges liegen? Sonst muss ich morgen doch wieder zum Borni und mir blöde Sprüche anhören 

Grüße


----------



## bergsprint (4. September 2009)

der Borni ist seit 2 tagen rentner-vielleicht ist er ja jetzt hemmungsloser.
genieße es einfach -wo anders bekommst du doch nicht so eine entertainmentshow.


----------



## bergsprint (4. September 2009)

wollen wir am sontag nach sontra die strecke besichtigen
http://www.mtb-sontra.de/


----------



## Prydz (4. September 2009)

Wie ist es denn bei euch in Zierenberg gelaufen? 

Ich bin leider momentan ohne MTB, da meins noch nicht geliefert wurde. Ende September / Anfang Oktober sollte es aber soweit sein.


----------



## TKS (4. September 2009)

Hört sich ja ganz lustig an in Sontra!

Mal sehen, aber wenn dann erst im Rennen die Strecke fahren, dafür dann 7x 

@ Eric : Zierenberg war schnell, schnell, schnell... Die Strecke war aber super und die Orga sehr gut.


----------



## TKS (4. September 2009)

Jehoover schrieb:


> HuHu Gemeinde
> 
> Meine Stadtschlampe brauch nen "neues" Schaltwerk. Hat zufällig jemand etwas günstiges liegen? Sonst muss ich morgen doch wieder zum Borni und mir blöde Sprüche anhören
> 
> Grüße



Rennrad oder MTB? Hab noch ein paar rumliegen.


----------



## xkasimirx (4. September 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> wollen wir am sontag nach sontra die strecke besichtigen
> http://www.mtb-sontra.de/



Servus,

wollen wir mit dem Renner fahren?
Ist aber ziemlich langweilig entlang der B7. aber warum nicht! können wir auf´m Rückweg den Stoppomat einbauen

Ich kann´s immer noch nicht fassen, dass die in Zierenberg rostige Nägel ausgestreut haben! nenene
War bestimmt die Konkurrenz, die so gerne mit dem Wohnwagen reist! 

Grüße kai


----------



## bergsprint (4. September 2009)

mit den renner mußt du über bebra hinfahren damit es sich lohnt aber mein renner geht kaputt wenn ich damit die rennstecke abfahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jehoover (5. September 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Rennrad oder MTB? Hab noch ein paar rumliegen.



Wäre MTB gewesen...
Aber biegen und schrauben hat das alte Ding noch mal zu schalten bewegt...

Danke trotzdem!


----------



## TKS (6. September 2009)

Hat wer Lust, morgen früh (Abfahrt um spätestens 7:00 Uhr) MTB zu fahren? Strecke wäre Habichtswald und Dörnberg; steile Trails und schöne Trail-Abfahrten. Rückkehr spätestens um 10 Uhr. Wir könnten uns an der Hessenschanze treffen.

P.S.: Ich habe zumindest bis Februar nächsten Jahres fast jeden tag andere Arbeitszeiten; falls jemand Spätschicht arbeitet würde das ja evtl. an ein paar Tagen passen (Zaunpfahl-auf-den-Kopf-hau :-D )


----------



## bergsprint (6. September 2009)

radtransporter oder frisch von der eurobike ?


----------



## TKS (8. September 2009)

Heute um 15 Uhr bei mir zu Hause Start RR-Rentnertour, nur durchs Warmetal und schön langsam - fahre mit ein paar Kollegen die noch nie Rennrad gefahren sind und sich jetzt welche gekauft haben. Wer Lust hat kann sich gern einklinken. Hoffentlich fällt da keine Pedale ab  (Insider)


----------



## tschabo007 (10. September 2009)

Hat morgen einer Lust auf schmale Reifen?
Abfahrt 10.30Uhr, so richtung Melsungen und eventuell über die Berge zurück.
Locker wie immer

Michael


----------



## TKS (10. September 2009)

Mal wAs anderes: wer fährt nach Sontra am Sonntag? Hätte noch einen Platz frei (wenn die Sattelstütze am Rad rausgeht).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (10. September 2009)

ich komme nicht mit da ich am*SAMSTAG*den 12.09 arbeiten muß


----------



## tschabo007 (10. September 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Mal wAs anderes: wer fährt nach Sontra am Sonntag? Hätte noch einen Platz frei (wenn die Sattelstütze am Rad rausgeht).



Ich nicht. 
Kein Bock auf Treppen.....das hatte ich schonmal....neulich....War doof.


----------



## 46nos (10. September 2009)

ist hier jemand aus Wolfsanger?
ich fahre regelmassig hier in der Nahe!
alleine machts keinen Spass mehr!


----------



## Prydz (10. September 2009)

Wolfsanger nicht, aber aus der Nordstadt. 
Allerdings hab ich noch nicht wieder nen MTB.


----------



## 46nos (10. September 2009)

Prydz schrieb:


> Wolfsanger nicht, aber aus der Nordstadt.
> Allerdings hab ich noch nicht wieder nen MTB.


kaufst du dir eins?wenn ja kannst du mir eine pn schicken!
wir konnten gerne zusammen fahren!


----------



## bergsprint (10. September 2009)

habe eine reklamation bekommen -der kunde hat schon mal selber probiert  die nette emailantwort würde hier wohl ausgexxxxxxxt
so seltsame sachen passieren ja fast täglich vielleicht sollte man mal "neulich mal im fahrradladen"aufmachen


----------



## tschabo007 (11. September 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> habe eine reklamation bekommen -der kunde hat schon mal selber probiert  die nette emailantwort würde hier wohl ausgexxxxxxxt
> so seltsame sachen passieren ja fast täglich vielleicht sollte man mal "neulich mal im fahrradladen"aufmachen



Also gelötet isses ja sauber
Jetzt muss mir nur noch einer den Seitenschlag zentrieren


----------



## TKS (12. September 2009)

Biete morgen (Sonntag 12.) eine Mitfahrgelegenheit zum Hessencup ab Kassel. Start bei mir gegen halb zwölf. Start bei Marburg gegen halb drei. Cross Country, 40 min.


----------



## bergsprint (15. September 2009)

hallo jungs
ich habe heute das erste xx rad aufgebaut.ist schon echt supergeil.ich muß noch auf ein paar teile warten -ich möchte ja ein leichtes bike haben

grüße jochen


----------



## TKS (15. September 2009)

Ich finde die XX auch genial und gelungen und würde sie sogar fahren - wenn's mir einer bezahlt :-( 
Bei mir schaltets vorne sowieso nicht mehr aufs kleine Kettenblatt; also 2-fach zum Nulltarif ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (15. September 2009)

das habe ich seit es die neuen shi(t)manoumwerfer gibt-dafür habe ich aber eine kettenlinie die man so bezeichnen kann.ich werde meine xx wohl mal in einen rennen an der mosel testen-da kennt mich keiner,bin immer noch skeptisch wegen der kinderübersetzung 28/42 an der kurbel ist doch sehr kurz fürn marathon-beim cc können die cracks gewicht sparen das kleine ritzel ,den umwerfer und linken schalthebel abmontieren und die 36er kassette fahren-ein 10 gang rennrad hatte ich auch schon mal.


----------



## TKS (15. September 2009)

Rennen an der Mosel? Erzähl mal mehr, klingt interessant. Dann könnte ich mich endlich auch mal wieder zum fahren aufraffen. Den CC am Sonntag bin ich dann doch nicht gefahren.

Und heute bin ich bei dem Sauwetter lieber drin geblieben; die Zeiten von 4 Stunden Grundlage bei Dauerregen sind vorbei ;-)


----------



## bergsprint (15. September 2009)

vom 1 oder 2 bis 4 oktober low buget aktion weinproben etc rennen in bekond am 3,unterkunft in pension-das ist da wo der förster die trails anlegt
http://bekond.wordpress.com/moselhohenbiking/
ruf bei interesse an

grüße jochen


----------



## TKS (16. September 2009)

Schade, dann bin ich schon raus. Do. und Freitag muss ich arbeiten...

Dann halt (wenn überhaupt) den Langenberg Marathon. 

Dir aber viel Spaß!


----------



## Prydz (18. September 2009)

Möchte morgen vormittag jemand 2-3h Straße fahren? 

ich war eben übrigens erstmalig beim Bornmann. Was habt ihr denn? Ich wurde sogar ganz nett beraten .


----------



## bergsprint (19. September 2009)

holt mich heute jemand um 14 uhr im königstor ab-ich muß mal mit ein 9,5 kg xx fully fahren.
sonntag RR fals gutes wetter ist -so ab 10.30?

grüße jochen


----------



## TKS (19. September 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> holt mich heute jemand um 14 uhr im königstor ab-ich muß mal mit ein 9,5 kg xx fully fahren.
> sonntag RR fals gutes wetter ist -so ab 10.30?
> 
> grüße jochen



9,5? NEID!!! Bin So. am Meer...


----------



## Prydz (19. September 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> 9,5? NEID!!! Bin So. am Meer...



Klingt nach dem Beach Race. Viel Spaß!


----------



## TKS (19. September 2009)

Prydz schrieb:


> Klingt nach dem Beach Race. Viel Spaß!



Nee, kein Radfahren ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xkasimirx (19. September 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> holt mich heute jemand um 14 uhr im königstor ab-ich muß mal mit ein 9,5 kg xx fully fahren.
> sonntag RR fals gutes wetter ist -so ab 10.30?
> 
> grüße jochen



Ich weis nicht ob ich es bis 14Uhr schaffe! 

Morgen früh will ich in Richtung Meißner, dann Stoppomat fahren! Ich würde mich dann dort irgendwo ausklinken und nicht mit zurück Richtung Kassel fahren!  Mittagessen bei den Schwiegereltern!  
Natürlich alles mit dem RR!

@ prydz:

möchtest du mitkommen? dann wären wir schon zu dritt!

Gruß kai


----------



## bergsprint (19. September 2009)

ja 
abfahrt wann,wo?
ich liege ja auf dem weg -der christian auch falls er mitkommt.ich muß jetzt wieder los die xx quälen,das scheiß schwere 9,5kg fully ...


----------



## xkasimirx (19. September 2009)

servus,

ich will um 10Uhr in Söhrewald sein! Fahre ja dann durch Lohlelden! Schick mal deine Handynr. per PN, dann rufe ich dich morgen früh an wenn ich vor lohfelden bin! denke so gegen 9:40Uhr


----------



## Prydz (19. September 2009)

Hallo,
das hört sich eigentlich gut an. Allerdings schaffe ich es nicht so früh. 10:00 Söhrewald bedeutet 9:30 Abfahrt für mich. 
Vielleicht ein anderes Mal .


----------



## Cube-Chris (19. September 2009)

@ Jochen: ca. 10.15 Uhr bei mir mittem Renner. Oder lässt Dich von Kai einsammeln, über Daniel zu mir !!

So denn bis morgen !!


----------



## bergsprint (19. September 2009)

jaja 
muß morgen auch noch mal xx fahren ist schon geil -muß mal einen fahrbericht schreiben
@prydz wecker stellen und mitkommen-von herbstmüdigkeit habe ich noch nichts gehört und vom radfahren geht das samstagsgift schneller aus den körper*G*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prydz (19. September 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> jaja
> muß morgen auch noch mal xx fahren ist schon geil -muß mal einen fahrbericht schreiben
> @prydz wecker stellen und mitkommen-von herbstmüdigkeit habe ich noch nichts gehört und vom radfahren geht das samstagsgift schneller aus den körper*G*



Ich werd mir Mühe geben.  10:15 rollt ihr durch Söhrewald richtig?


----------



## bergsprint (20. September 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6354152#post6354152

fahrbericht XX

grüße Jochen


----------



## daniel77 (22. September 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6354152#post6354152
> 
> fahrbericht XX
> 
> grüße Jochen




hohe Trittfrequenz ist doch genau richtig für jemanden in deinem Alter, du kannst doch nicht ewig 48er Blätter am MTB fahren


----------



## bergsprint (22. September 2009)

48 ritzel aber schon


----------



## TKS (22. September 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> 48 ritzel aber schon



He, He...


----------



## Cube-Chris (25. September 2009)

Hat jemand ne Idee was und wo wir Sonntag fahren wollen ?
Jochen will lieber RR fahren, ich lieber mit dem Bike zum Bilstein.
Vorschläge und anregungen wilkommen. Abfahrt würde ich sagen so gegen 10.00 Uhr . Wo, sehen wir dann !!

MfG Chris


----------



## tschabo007 (25. September 2009)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Idee was und wo wir Sonntag fahren wollen ?
> Jochen will lieber RR fahren, ich lieber mit dem Bike zum Bilstein.
> Vorschläge und anregungen wilkommen. Abfahrt würde ich sagen so gegen 10.00 Uhr . Wo, sehen wir dann !!
> 
> MfG Chris



Lieber mit der Hand übern........


----------



## Prydz (25. September 2009)

Ich hab jetztn MTB und würde daher auch ganz gerne durch den Wald fahren.


----------



## Weimi78 (25. September 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich würde mich am Sonntag gern bei Euch anschließen, wenn nichts dagegen spricht. Ich war eben mal mit dem Jochen ne Runde in der Söhre unterwegs und er würde auch MTB fahren. Ich wohne in Staufenberg/Escherode und würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr mich unterwegs aufgabelt, da der Bilstein ja hier direkt ist. Ich hoffe ich kann einigermaßen mithalten, aber das wird schon, wenn nicht seil ich mich wieder ab, hier oben kenne ich mich ja aus.

Also, ich hoffe Ihr heißt mich Willkommen und schreibt wann und wo ich erscheinen soll. Jochen hat auch meine Handynummer.

Grüße
Ronny


----------



## Cube-Chris (26. September 2009)

O.K. bin ich auch für Biken, Bilstein klingt gut ! Können uns ja so gegen 10.00 Uhr in Kaufungen treffen (Aral Tankstelle an der Hauptstraße).

MfG Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (26. September 2009)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> O.K. bin ich auch für Biken, Bilstein klingt gut ! Können uns ja so gegen 10.00 Uhr in Kaufungen treffen (Aral Tankstelle an der Hauptstraße).
> 
> MfG Chris



Moin. wie war's mit 11 Uhr? Dann wär ich evtl. auch dabei. Natürlich Mtb ;-)

oh je, der Wodka...


----------



## Prydz (26. September 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Moin. wie war's mit 11 Uhr? Dann wär ich evtl. auch dabei. Natürlich Mtb ;-)
> 
> oh je, der Wodka...



Die Idee mit 11 Uhr klingt super!!


----------



## Cube-Chris (26. September 2009)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> O.K. bin ich auch für Biken, Bilstein klingt gut ! Können uns ja so gegen 10.00 Uhr in Kaufungen treffen (Aral Tankstelle an der Hauptstraße).
> 
> MfG Chris



O.K. 11.00 Uhr an der Tanke in Niederkaufungen.


----------



## Weimi78 (26. September 2009)

Alles klar, ich komme auch dahin.

Bis morgen!


----------



## TKS (26. September 2009)

Sorry, jetzt muss ich doch absagen nachdem ich die Startzeit nach hinten geschoben habe...

Bin grade von einem Betriebsausflug wiedergekommen und muss erstmal ... regenerieren ;-)

Habe aber vor morgen Nachmittag durch den Wald zu rollen, falls auch irgendwer nicht so früh aus den Federn kommt.


----------



## bergsprint (26. September 2009)

lehrer von beruf ,betriebsausflug ? *G*


----------



## TKS (26. September 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> lehrer von beruf ,betriebsausflug ? *G*



Ja, bei uns heißt das dann Kollegiumsausflug ;-)


----------



## Cube-Chris (26. September 2009)

Komm gib Dir nen Ruck, fahren auch locker

MfG Chris


----------



## TKS (26. September 2009)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Komm gib Dir nen Ruck, fahren auch locker
> 
> MfG Chris



... mir ist noch schlecht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschabo007 (26. September 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> ... mir ist noch schlecht...



mir auch


----------



## bergsprint (26. September 2009)

@tks 
xxfahren ?


----------



## TKS (27. September 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> @tks
> xxfahren ?



Na klar, haste ein Rad über? ;-) Wollte so gegen 14/15 Uhr los, gern Richtung Bilstein. Söhre ist aber auch gut.


----------



## bergsprint (4. Oktober 2009)

bin wieder da 
muß langsam mal mit dem projekt 72 anfangen-wenn projekt 80 abgeschlossen ist*G*
ein paar landschaftsphotos falls ihr nächstes mal mitkommen möchtet

http://rapidshare.com/files/288647078/mosel_2009.rar

die kulturphotos erspare ich euch.
bald gibts wieder nightride -ist michi wieder am bastelln ?
fahren kann ich ab 7 bzw 19 uhr -bitte melden

grüße jochen


----------



## enasnI (5. Oktober 2009)

Auf dem Weg zu meinem neuen MTB (Was endlich bald fertig ist) werde ich mich doch vom Eigenaufbau eines LRS trennen und einen Fulcrum RM5 nehmen.

Ausschuss sind dabei 2 schon gekaufte DT Swiss XR 4.2d Felgen 32 Loch. Wuerde ich zu einem fairen Preis abtreten, wenn jemand Interesse hat. 

Gruß.


----------



## bergsprint (9. Oktober 2009)

morgen früh muß ich mal nach grebenstein-kann auch mit dem mounti fahren falls jemand mitmöchte(übern reinhardswald zurück)
sonntag früh mtb fahen?

grüße jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xkasimirx (9. Oktober 2009)

Servus,
ich bin am Sonntag auch dabei. Stollenreifen oder Straße ist mir egal! Nur nicht so früh! Ich muss ja auch mal ausschlafen

Gruß kai


----------



## Cube-Chris (9. Oktober 2009)

Sonntag so gegen 10.00 Uhr starten würd ich sagen. Können ja mal die Bilstein Runde abfahren!?! Können uns ja wieder an der Aral Tanke in Niederkaufungen treffen ?

MfG Chris


----------



## bergsprint (9. Oktober 2009)

lass uns mal nach süden.gemütlich die bahntrasse zum scharfenstein und dann den langenberg hinten hoch bis hof und übers hohe gras zurück


----------



## Cube-Chris (10. Oktober 2009)

Mir auch recht.
Dann bin ich um 09.30 Uhr bei Dir.
Wer kommt noch mit ? Freiwillige vor 

MfG Chris


----------



## daniel77 (10. Oktober 2009)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Freiwillige vor



würde, wenn ich könnte 

war cool letztes WE, zwar nur in 2/6tel der "Stammbesetzung" und saukalt auf der Abfahrt, aber immer wieder eine meine Lieblingsrunden durch die heimatlichen Berge.


----------



## bergsprint (10. Oktober 2009)

die freiwilligen finden sich dann bei mir um 9.30p oder um10 an der orangerie ein-wir fahren auch an der großen kompression vorbei


----------



## xkasimirx (10. Oktober 2009)

wo und was ist denn die große kompression? fahren wir dann RR oder MTB?

kai


----------



## bergsprint (10. Oktober 2009)

mit dem rr bekommt man in der großen  kompression doch arge probleme*G*
auf dem weg dahin auch deshalb solltest du das mtb nehmen


----------



## TKS (10. Oktober 2009)

Melde mich schon mal ab- immer noch die Rüsselseuche...

Wer nächste Woche unter der Woche Zeit hat kann sich gern bei mir melden wegen Fahren: Es sind Herbstferien


----------



## OPM (10. Oktober 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> lass uns mal nach süden.gemütlich die bahntrasse zum scharfenstein und dann den langenberg hinten hoch bis hof und übers hohe gras zurück



Hat dafür jemand eine Route parat (zumindest für den Teil bis Hoof)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xkasimirx (10. Oktober 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> mit dem rr bekommt man in der großen  kompression doch arge probleme*G*
> auf dem weg dahin auch deshalb solltest du das mtb nehmen



Egal, habe Crosser-Reifen auf den Borni Renner gezogen! Ich probiers einfach mal aus! Wenn es nass ist graben sich die schmalen Reifen eh besser bis auf den festen Untergrund!

Also bis um 10 an der Orangerie!


----------



## TKS (10. Oktober 2009)

xkasimirx schrieb:


> Egal, habe Crosser-Reifen auf den Borni Renner gezogen! Ich probiers einfach mal aus! Wenn es nass ist graben sich die schmalen Reifen eh besser bis auf den festen Untergrund!
> 
> Also bis um 10 an der Orangerie!



Welche Crosserreifen passen denn auf einen normalen Renner ? *neugierig* dann will ich so Reifen auch haben!!!


----------



## xkasimirx (10. Oktober 2009)

"Normaler Renner"??? Es ist ein Borni-Rad! 
Die Reifen sind standard.


----------



## bergsprint (10. Oktober 2009)

*achtung
mtb tour 
nicht mit rennrad fahrbar!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## bergsprint (10. Oktober 2009)

die große kompression ist ungefähr 7m senkrecht runter ,2 gerade und auf der anderen seite wieder hoch und ähnliches....


----------



## Prydz (10. Oktober 2009)

Wenn es trocken ist, komme ich auch.


----------



## OPM (10. Oktober 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> die große kompression ist ungefähr 7m senkrecht runter ,2 gerade und auf der anderen seite wieder hoch und ähnliches....



Ist die Strecke denn mit Strassenreifen zu packen? Vorgestern hatte ich jedenfalls mit den Marathon Plus auf der X Route (zum Hohen Gras rauf) doch so meine Probleme; wenn's diesen Sommer trocken war ging's grad so.

Am Langenberg bin ich noch nicht gefahren.


----------



## bergsprint (10. Oktober 2009)

ich denke mal ein stollenreifen wäre nicht vom nachteil,war letztes jahr zum letzten mal auf der strecke.
kennt jemand einen plastischen chirugen der heute abend noch einen termin frei hat ? die schwimmhäute die mir heute gewachsen sind könnten das fahren mit drehgriff behindern.

falls es keine hunde und katzen regnet wird gefahren !

grüße jochen


----------



## Cube-Chris (10. Oktober 2009)

Falls es regnet komme ich im Neoprenanzug

hoffentlich kommt keiner von greenpeace!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-Chris (10. Oktober 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> die große kompression ist ungefähr 7m senkrecht runter ,2 gerade und auf der anderen seite wieder hoch und ähnliches....



Wenn die wirklich so tief waren Jochen dann lag da aber locker noch 3 Meter hoch das laub drin


----------



## OPM (10. Oktober 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> ich denke mal ein stollenreifen wäre nicht vom nachteil,war letztes jahr zum letzten mal auf der strecke.



Ich habe aber keinen. 

Deshalb auch meine Frage nach einer Route, damit ich alternativ eine parallele Schotterpiste nehmen kann, wenn's zu schlammig wird.


----------



## Cube-Chris (10. Oktober 2009)

OPM schrieb:


> Ich habe aber keinen.
> 
> Deshalb auch meine Frage nach einer Route, damit ich alternativ eine parallele Schotterpiste nehmen kann, wenn's zu schlammig wird.



No way sorry !

Hab aber noch nen satz 1.5 er Matschreifen von Schwalbe. (Falls du interesse hast einfach bescheid sagen)


----------



## bergsprint (10. Oktober 2009)

@chris 
die 7 m ist die die du als nicht fahrbar ansehen würdest-die ganz unten mit den rostigen rahmenteilen*G*
müßte alles halbwegs fahrbar sein ,gibt natürlich alternative pisten


----------



## TKS (10. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt bin ich doch neugierig geworden. Wenn's morgen nicht regnet komme ich mit! Bin dann um 10 (evtl.) an der Orangerie. Wie lange soll denn gefahren werden?


----------



## TKS (10. Oktober 2009)

xkasimirx schrieb:


> "Normaler Renner"??? Es ist ein Borni-Rad!
> Die Reifen sind standard.



Ist es ein Rennrad oder ein MTB? Meine Frage bezog sich auf Crossreifen (z.B. 700x25 etc.) auf einem Rennrad; habe sowas nur noch nie gesehen und bin daher neugierig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (15. Oktober 2009)

so lamgsam sind nightridetemperaturen,sind eure lampen schon geladen ?
falls die eingeladenen nicht wissen wie man ins winterpokalteam kommt :
winterpokal-mein team-bestehenden team beitreten-teamname-anfragen

grüße jochen


----------



## bergsprint (16. Oktober 2009)

sonntag rennrad(oder stadtschleifer)fahren?ist nicht ganz so schmutzig
und morgen ?

grüße jochen


----------



## xkasimirx (17. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
also von mir aus gerne Renner! War heute früh 1,5h im Wald,... war echt ätzend kalt und nass!
Gruß kai


----------



## Cube-Chris (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich morgen fahre, war letzte woche krank.
Schlesse mich dann aber einfach an wenn ich fahre.

MfG Chris


----------



## Prydz (17. Oktober 2009)

Bin in der Heimat und daher auch erst nächste Woche mit von der Partie.


----------



## TKS (17. Oktober 2009)

Mache im Oktober 'Trainingspause' (... schlapplach *lol*)

Deshalb Euch viel Spass im nassen und kalten :-(


----------



## bergsprint (17. Oktober 2009)

sonntag 10.30 orangerie mit renner oder bei regen mit stadtschleifer.
radfahren ist besser als nicht radfahren!

grüße jochen


----------



## TKS (18. Oktober 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> radfahren ist besser als nicht radfahren!
> 
> Grüße jochen



nöö...


----------



## Weimi78 (20. Oktober 2009)

Moin Jochen, schau mal. Das ist doch auch was für Dich. ;-)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6108562&postcount=859


----------



## bergsprint (20. Oktober 2009)

oh geil
aber in der gewichtsklasse bin ich noch nicht angekommen.erhöht aber bestimmt den trainingseffekt.
du möchtest wohl eine neue strecke kennen lernen die dir lange im gedächtnis bleibt
hast du schon anständiges licht für die kommenden nightrides ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weimi78 (20. Oktober 2009)

Licht habe ich, aber was ist schon anständig? Da sind ja keine Grenzen gesetzt. Auf dem Helm habe ich die Aldi-Stirnlampe, die es übrigens ab Donnerstag wieder zu kaufen gibt und ich mir auch nochmal hole. Am Lenker habe ich ein Trelok-Licht. Also insgesamt nix dolles, aber zusammen ist es ausreichend.


----------



## bergsprint (20. Oktober 2009)

fürn heimweg wirds schon reichen ,den rest kannst du ja lichtschatten fahren


----------



## Weimi78 (20. Oktober 2009)

Mach ich. Wann ist was geplant?


----------



## bergsprint (20. Oktober 2009)

einfach zeitig bescheid sagen das ich genug Ah mitnehmen kann und radsachen anziehe und mich dann um18 uhr im  königstor abholen.
alle anderen können das natürlich auch tun.


----------



## tschabo007 (21. Oktober 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> einfach zeitig bescheid sagen das ich genug Ah mitnehmen kann und radsachen anziehe und mich dann um18 uhr im  königstor abholen.
> alle anderen können das natürlich auch tun.



Ich nicht


----------



## bergsprint (21. Oktober 2009)

du nicht ?
wie sieht es denn mit bullerschnaps aus ?


----------



## bergsprint (23. Oktober 2009)

sonntag rennrad wie immer.abfaht 10.30 orangerie.
morgen fahre ich mit den funbikern falls niemand eine andere idee hat(das ist altherren mountainbiken da kann jeder mithalten auch du bernd-komm mit schreib pn)


----------



## tschabo007 (23. Oktober 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> du nicht ?
> wie sieht es denn mit bullerschnaps aus ?



Alkohlfrei oder was?


----------



## Cube-Chris (25. Oktober 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> sonntag rennrad wie immer.abfaht 10.30 orangerie.
> morgen fahre ich mit den funbikern falls niemand eine andere idee hat(das ist altherren mountainbiken da kann jeder mithalten auch du bernd-komm mit schreib pn)



Sommer- oder Winterzeit ???
In einer oder in Zwei Stunden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-Chris (25. Oktober 2009)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Sommer- oder Winterzeit ???
> In einer oder in Zwei Stunden ?



So alles geklärt 10.30 Uhr frisch umgestellte Winterzeit.


----------



## TKS (25. Oktober 2009)

Dann viel Spaß. Vielleicht fange ich übernächste Woche auch wieder mit dem Fahren an. Dann komme ich auch mal wieder mit.


----------



## Cube-Chris (25. Oktober 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Dann viel Spaß. Vielleicht fange ich übernächste Woche auch wieder mit dem Fahren an. Dann komme ich auch mal wieder mit.


Kannst ruhig mitkommen, ist eh kein Wind zum kiten.


----------



## TKS (25. Oktober 2009)

War aber die letzten zwei Wochen 

mir fehlts ein bisschen an der Motivation. Im November fahre ich aber bestimmt wieder!


----------



## bergsprint (30. Oktober 2009)

hallo
werde heute mal mehr licht nehmen falls mich jemand abholen möchte,ansonsten muß ich zum hessenspiel.
samstag mtb tour so ab mittags.
sonntags rennrad wie immer.
mitfaher bitte melden 

grüße jochen


----------



## xkasimirx (30. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
ich hab wie erwartet die Rüsselseuche bekommen ! Falls ich Sonntag fahre, wozu ich nicht schlecht Lust hätte, dann wohl eher auf breiten Pneus!
Also ich meld mich dann noch mal!
Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-Chris (30. Oktober 2009)

Kann Samstag erst ab 15.00 Uhr.
Sonntag würd ich auch lieber Breite Reifen fahren und wenn dann auch morgens, muss nachmittags areiten. Schaun me ma !?!

MfG Chris


----------



## bergsprint (30. Oktober 2009)

dann können wir samstag ja ein teilnightride machen.
ich fahre sonntag auf alle fälle rennrad-wünsche euch viel spass


----------



## bergroff (30. Oktober 2009)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Kann Samstag erst ab 15.00 Uhr.
> Sonntag würd ich auch lieber Breite Reifen fahren und wenn dann auch morgens, muss nachmittags areiten. Schaun me ma !?!
> 
> MfG Chris



Hallo Christian,

vielleicht klick ich mal wieder rein am Sonntag, mach doch mal neen Fette-Reifen-Vorschlag. Ansonsten treffen sich die gar nicht so Altherren in Heiligenrode am Samstag um 14 Uhr 30 an der Turnhalle wie immer und von wegen, letzten Samstag gabs traumhafte Trails hinter HannMünden, lang bis in die Nacht und nix Erfrischung aufm' Weg.

Der mit dem bergsprint das Treppchen und den Sack Kartoffeln verpasste...

Also, am Liebsten a roff un a runner


----------



## TKS (30. Oktober 2009)

So, hab jetzt auch wieder Bock auf Radfahren. Ich fahre nächstes Wochenende gern wieder mit. Dieses hab ich leider zu viel zu tun. 

Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## TKS (30. Oktober 2009)

P.S.: Ist die Uhr auf dem Server hier noch nicht umgestellt oder was? ;-)


----------



## bergroff (30. Oktober 2009)

[FONT="]Wer am Samstagvormittag noch nix vor hat, im Nordwesten Kassels tut sich was zu BMX mit einer geplanten Bahn am Start und Ziel der rtf-Strecke hinter der Sporthalle, so richtig nach uci-Regeln und es gibt einen kurzfristigen Vorortermin für die HNA und Carsten der Macher hat mich gebeten die Info weiterzureichen, der wir dort als "sonstige" Radfahrer gehandelt werden:[/FONT]

[FONT="][/FONT]
[FONT="]
[/FONT]
[FONT="]
[/FONT]
[FONT="]Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, sehr geehrte Förderer des Projekts BMX und 4X-Strecke des RSC-Weimar-Ahnatal, liebe Sportler![/FONT]
  [FONT="] [/FONT]
  [FONT="]Eben gerade war ein Redakteur der HNA bei uns. Mit ihm haben wir über unser Projekt, unsere Motivation, die Hintergründe, etc. geredet.[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Er wird das ganze nun mit Zeichnungen und Bildern in Form bringen und demnächst kommt ein großer Artikel in der Zeitung.[/FONT]
  [FONT="] [/FONT]
  [B][FONT="]Wir haben am kommenden Samstag, dem 31.10.09 um 11.15 Uhr dazu einen Fototermin in Ahnatal![/FONT][/B]
*[FONT="]Treffpunkt: Vor der Sporthalle an der Rasenallee[/FONT][/B]
  [B][FONT="] [/FONT]*
  [FONT="]Es wäre toll, wenn wir möglichst viele Leute dazu begrüßen könnten![/FONT]
  Dabei ist es egal, ob es sich um BMX-Racer, Dirt-Fahrer, Downhiller, 4-Crosser, Freerider oder sonstige Radsportler handelt... 
  Wir müssen zeigen, das in unserer Region Radsport-Potential steckt!
  Ich bitte Euch um zahlreiches Erscheinen! Bringt Eure Freunde, Eltern, Omas, Opas mit!
  Wer hat, bringt bitte auch sein Fahrrad und seinen Helm und andere Schutzausrüstung etc. mit!


----------



## bergsprint (31. Oktober 2009)

hallo
morgen wollen wir doch die ersten 20 punkte im winterpokal einfahren.
10.30 orangerie mit dem renner.

mfg jochen


----------



## xkasimirx (31. Oktober 2009)

Servus,
ich ziehe morgen schon mal meinen Aussetzjoker! Bin nicht dabei! Viel Spaß und nicht plattfahren.
Gruß Kai


----------



## bergsprint (31. Oktober 2009)

ja,ja ich weiß das der winterpokal erst am montag beginnt,fahre aber trotzdem


----------



## TKS (31. Oktober 2009)

K-k-kalt draußen...

Euch viel Spaß!

Das Weichei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergroff (31. Oktober 2009)

Kühl ist es schon, aber noch reichen 3/4-Höschen und hochgekrempelte Ärmel, zumindest bei mir in der vermeintlichen Altherrenriege, da ging es heute knapp am Bilstein über Wurzeltrails vorbei bis ins Dunkel und ab nächster Woche Samstags immer ab 13 Uhr 30, damit die Batterien nicht zu überansprucht werden und etwas mehr Zeit zum radeln bleibt.

Chris, ist nun was mit Sonntag plan? Jochen schaff ich nicht, da zum Frühschoppen noch im Büro.



Am liebsten berg-a-roff und a-roaf


----------



## Cube-Chris (31. Oktober 2009)

Fühl mich auch noch total ******* bin auch morgen raus.
Winterpokal geht erst am Montag den 2.11 los

So denn euch viel spass..

..MfG Chris


----------



## bergroff (1. November 2009)

Es ist zu schön da draussen, also ich fahr heute um 13 Uhr 45 ab Sandershausen, Bushaltestelle Schwimmbad, Heiligenröder Straße, mit breiteren Reifen raus in die bunten Wälder und den blauen Himmel


Am liebsten berg-a-roff und a-roaf


----------



## daniel77 (2. November 2009)

Pssst, Rose hat wieder Ausverkauf  


Alles fit in KS?


----------



## TKS (2. November 2009)

Ja Gruetzi!  hier ist alles klar, odrr. Wan bist Du mal wieder im Norden und wie sieht's jenseits der Alpen aus?


----------



## daniel77 (2. November 2009)

Alles fit auf der anderen Rheinseite, so langsam wirds hier auch richtig Herbst und es regnet mal zur Abwechslung, letztes WE nochmal eine schöne Tour durch den Jura gemacht und jetzt werden die Boards gewachst; Schneefallgrenze sinkt heute auf unter 1000m 

Nach KS werde ich wieder gegen Weihnachten kommen da bleibt bestimmt Zeit für eine zünftige Wintertour mit Glühweinabschluss. 

Apropos Jura, das steht dann Ostern an, bestimmte Leute haben sich ja sogar ein Nobelfully extra für soetwas angeschafft > http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=2235


----------



## Cube-Chris (2. November 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> ...bestimmte Leute haben sich ja sogar ein Nobelfully extra für soetwas angeschafft > http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=2235



Welcher Idiot macht denn sowas???
bestimmt so eins:





Freu mich schon wenn wir wieder alle zusammen biken können.
Sei es an Weihnachten, Ostern oder sonst wann anders

MfG Chris


----------



## TKS (3. November 2009)

Scheibenbremsen, Vollfederung, ts ts ts...

Früher musste man noch fahren können sonst hat es aua gemacht- und heute? ;-)


----------



## bergsprint (3. November 2009)

so freut sich der radhändler über viele verschleißteile, knackende gelenke ,quitschende und schleifende scheibenbremsen.....
werde gleich wieder auf die rolle (kotz)gehen.
gibt es denn jemand der morgens so ab 7.30 mal eine kleine runde mit mir dreht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (3. November 2009)

Rolle? Geh doch laufen, das ist spaßiger.


----------



## bergsprint (3. November 2009)

kann doch nicht laufen,die radschuhe sind doch festgewachsen ,habe sidi mit wechselsohle von rr auf mtb.
habe gerade 1,2 kg abgenommen.
das trainig auf der rolle ist doch eher ein mentales training*G*


----------



## TKS (3. November 2009)

Mentales Training im Sinne von Masochismus? Rolle, nee dann lieber auf der Couch rumlümmeln. 

Gibt's nicht schon Radtraining für die Wii? Verkoppeln wir online mit dem Winterpokal und keiner muss mehr nass werden oder frieren (oder sich anstrengen...). 

Ja, ne Waage wär nicht schlecht. Habe noch nie eine besessen, in den Apotheken stehen ja welche rum. Ich wiege mich immer erst dann wenn am Leichtbaurad mal wieder ws abbricht wie der Sattel. Da mit zunehmendem Gewicht inmeinem Alter meist noch die Finanzkraft steigt (und umgekehrt) ist das ja kein Problem: Carbn statt Kondition!

So genug gelabert. Fahre gleich mal ne Runde durchs Warmetal mit schmalen Reifen.


----------



## Prinzchen (3. November 2009)

Heute Abend ab acht 2h handcore Kartoffelchipping auf der Couch...


----------



## Cube-Chris (3. November 2009)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Heute Abend ab acht 2h handcore Kartoffelchipping auf der Couch...



Wär gerne dabei, muss aber schaffe!!


----------



## TKS (3. November 2009)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Wär gerne dabei, muss aber schaffe!!



Muss heute Abend ab 8 leider schon Bierkastenleering machen, sonst wird das nichts mit der Frühjahrsform. Unser Prinzchen hat da mir gegenüber einen klaren Trainingsvorsprung. 

Be Gedanken an Vodka-Red Bull wird mir echt immer noch schlecht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prinzchen (3. November 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Muss heute Abend ab 8 leider schon Bierkastenleering machen, sonst wird das nichts mit der Frühjahrsform. Unser Prinzchen hat da mir gegenüber einen klaren Trainingsvorsprung.
> 
> Be Gedanken an Vodka-Red Bull wird mir echt immer noch schlecht...




...lecker gespritzter in der Garage...


----------



## TKS (3. November 2009)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> ...lecker gespritzter in der Garage...



Bäh! :kotz:

Tipp an alle: NIE und wirklich NIE mit Prinzchen in die Garage gehen: Der darf da Deckelsaufen; ist echt tausendmal gefährlicher als jeder Downhill und gefährdet die Beziehung...


----------



## Prydz (3. November 2009)

Heeelas,

schickes Radl. Ein Fully ist schon was feines . 

Bin zur Zeit etwas faul in Sachen Radfahren. 
Dafür werde ich mehr mit alternativen Sportarten im Winterpokal glänzen .


----------



## tschabo007 (4. November 2009)

Für alle die noch aus der Gegend sind hab ich mal ein Gegenteam gegründet
Also wer noch Anschluss sucht, so wie ich, kann sich ja melden.

Gruß Michael


http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/469


----------



## TKS (4. November 2009)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Für alle die noch aus der Gegend sind hab ich mal ein Gegenteam gegründet
> Also wer noch Anschluss sucht, so wie ich, kann sich ja melden.
> 
> Gruß Michael
> ...



ich bin bei Euch dabei.  Aber wie komme ich ins Team? Schönes Motto! ;-)


----------



## tschabo007 (4. November 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> ich bin bei Euch dabei.  Aber wie komme ich ins Team? Schönes Motto! ;-)



Irgendwo muss was von Mitglied werden stehn.
Dann muss ich dich noch bestätigen, glaube ich


----------



## OPM (4. November 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> ich bin bei Euch dabei.  Aber wie komme ich ins Team? Schönes Motto! ;-)



Menüpunkt "Team suchen" -> "Kassel" ; dann ist ein Button rechts neben dem Teamnamen.


----------



## bergsprint (6. November 2009)

moin jungs
sonntag RR wie gewöhnlich !
morgen früh  muß ich erst mal nach grebenstein, man könnte ja am späten nachmittag mal losfahren,ich könnte mich ja zum mtblen übherreden lassen -beim nightride sieht man das elend erst zu hause.
hatte gestern zum ersten mal die rentnergymnastik,ich habe einige muskeln die ich noch nicht kannte ,war aber echt ok.


----------



## bergroff (6. November 2009)

Du und Rentnergymnastik, ja, du warst ja fast der älteste oder mittendrin? und hörte da ständig merklich was knacken neben mir. Apreè-Rad für den Körper über den Winter, das kann uns doch nur gut tun und das bei weiblicher Anleitung, klasse, sag ich nur. Dabei lässt mich die Geschichte mit dem Kartoffelsack ja noch nicht ruhen, ob es nun doch die vielen Höhenmeter oder die Weinprobierstube am Tag zuvor waren, wer weiß . 


Am liebsten berg-a-roff und a-roaff, oder bei der Ausgleichsgymnastik, stemmen, stemmen und nochmals stemmen und ja nicht den Puls verlieren beim kontrollieren.


----------



## bergsprint (7. November 2009)

sonntag 10 h wolpertinger mit renner.falls jemand noch heute zum nightride möchte bitte anrufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xkasimirx (7. November 2009)

Servus,

wo geht denn die Reise morgen hin?
Gruß Kai


----------



## bergsprint (7. November 2009)

flach am fluß hin und zurück


----------



## bergroff (7. November 2009)

So früh am Sonntagmorgen zur Frühschoppenzeit im Büro, die AH hat heute erst dank früherem Trainingsbeginn die Fuldatrails runter und hoch geschruppt und ist auch mal nach dem Dunkelwerden in einer Garage hängen geblieben, ick's guck mal.


----------



## bergsprint (7. November 2009)

scheller fahren hilft gegen dunkelheit*G*


----------



## bergsprint (8. November 2009)

habe gestern in grebenstein  den Juri getroffen.der ht sich eine neue kette gekauft und sagte das er wieder regelmäßig fährt.
JURI wo bist du


----------



## TKS (8. November 2009)

Fährt irgendwer heute auch später am Tag (gegen eins)? Muss vorher noch den Schreibtisch hüten. So mittelschnell über ein paar Hügel, 2,5 Stunden. Schmale Reifen.


----------



## PrinzWilliam (10. November 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> habe gestern in grebenstein  den juri getroffen.der ht sich eine neue kette gekauft und sagte das er wieder regelmäßig fährt.
> Juri wo bist du



:d


----------



## TKS (10. November 2009)

Vergisst der Juri immer sein Passwort? Der wievielte Alias isn das ? ;-)


----------



## PrinzWilliam (10. November 2009)

Der siebte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (11. November 2009)

Aaaalso: 

nachdem mir heute der Schaltzug am RR gerissen ist (hat sich ja erst seit 2 Wochen angekündigt, wie immer...) will ich morgen früh ab spätestens 8 Uhr vor der Arbeit nochmal 2 Stunden fahren: Vollgas auf Kraft (KA1), Hauptsächlich durchs Warmetal. Wer hat noch Lust?

Ansonsten Samstag, evtl. sogar MTB wenn es trocken sein sollte


----------



## bergsprint (11. November 2009)

lust habe ich ,aber auch andere arbeitszeiten.
wollen wir nicht mal am freitag den ersten nightride machen.
abfahrt 18 uhr königstor ,falls jemand kommen möchte bitte bescheid sagen sonst stehe ich mit stadtschlampe und in arbeitskleidung da.


----------



## TKS (11. November 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> lust habe ich ,aber auch andere arbeitszeiten.
> wollen wir nicht mal am freitag den ersten nightride machen.
> abfahrt 18 uhr königstor ,falls jemand kommen möchte bitte bescheid sagen sonst stehe ich mit stadtschlampe und in arbeitskleidung da.



öhm... Freitag Feierabend und dann im Dunkeln? Sorry, bin raus. Im Auto ists so schön mollig warm im Augenblick


----------



## daniel77 (11. November 2009)

PrinzWilliam schrieb:


> Der siebte



wieso eigentlich nicht Prinz Albert? oder haste keins


----------



## TKS (11. November 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> wieso eigentlich nicht Prinz Albert? oder haste keins



Hab ich mich auch gefragt . Wollte aber nicht zu persönlich werden, am Ende wird es falsch verstanden - Stichwort Nightride


----------



## PrinzWilliam (11. November 2009)

Oh oh, Eure Anspielungen sind klassische Hinweise auf Penisneid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (11. November 2009)

PrinzWilliam schrieb:


> Oh oh, Eure Anspielungen sind klassische Hinweise auf Penisneid



Hab ich nicht nötig 

Haben nicht nur die Frauen überhaupt Penisneid?

Was ist wichtiger: Länge oder Technik? Mal sehen wer sonst noch hier Zeit hat sich zu beteiligen


----------



## daniel77 (11. November 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Länge oder Technik



size always matters


----------



## Cube-Chris (13. November 2009)

So jetzt mal wieder was wichtiges ! 
Kommt Sonntag wer mit *Biken* ?
könnten ja mal zum Meißner fahren. 



daniel77 schrieb:


> size always matters



soviel zu dem Thema

MfG Chris


----------



## bergsprint (13. November 2009)

verdammte stoffwechselendprodukt 
hat denn keiner mal eine lampe ? seid ihr alle nachtblind ? sind euch 13 grad im november zu kalt?
MÖCHTE MAL GERNE EINEN NIGHTRIDE MACHEN

für morgen könnte ich mich unter umständen mal biken falls mir jemand gut zuredet.
sonntag ist rennradtag,werde so losfahren das ich etwas früher am regioteam lutschen kann


----------



## bergsprint (13. November 2009)

will jemand mit mir nächste oder übernächste woche nach malle oder die kanaren fliegen?

mfg jochen


----------



## xkasimirx (13. November 2009)

Servus,

@ Jochen: ich will mit! Habe aber leider keine Zeit...!

@ Chris: wann wolltest Du am Sonntag starten? Ich kann leider erst am Nachmittag, eine beschissene Zeit, ich weiß!

Hat morgen um zehn Uhr jemand Lust auf 2h MTB ? Startpunkt 10:00Uhr Bebelplatz.

Grüße Kai


----------



## bergsprint (13. November 2009)

falls ich früh genug aufwache stehe ich um 10 am bebelplatz falls nicht ist es noch schön warm im bett


----------



## PrinzWilliam (13. November 2009)

xkasimirx schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> @ Jochen: ich will mit! Habe aber leider keine Zeit...!
> 
> ...



Würde mich mal anschliessen wenns nicht allzu wild zugeht!


----------



## daniel77 (13. November 2009)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> S
> könnten ja mal zum Meißner fahren.



Will da etwa jemnd an (fast) richtigen Bergen für nächstes Jahr trainieren 

Was denn nu mit Trans Schwarzwald? Man könnte ja auch mit 2x2Teams starten, is dann lustiger in der Massenunterkunft 
Bis 12.12. gibts noch Rabatt bei der Anmeldung....


----------



## Cube-Chris (13. November 2009)

morgen kann ich nicht.
Sonntag nachmittag muss ich arbeiten, wollte Sonntag so gegen 10.00 Uhr los.

@ Daniel: Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich da Urlaub kriege.

MfG Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xkasimirx (13. November 2009)

Schade,
bin morgen auf einer Silberhochzeit und komme erst am So.Vormittag zurück! Verdammt, Meißner wäre mal wieder super!
Also morgen starte ich auf jeden Fall um 10:00. Wird nicht so wild! Der einzige, der immer Gas gibt ist Jochen. 
Wann ist denn die Trans Schwarzwald?

Grüße Kai


----------



## Cube-Chris (14. November 2009)

Will morgen definitiv biken kommt jemand mit ??
Wo is mir egal hauptsache im Wald.

MfG Chris


----------



## bergsprint (14. November 2009)

definitiv nicht .habe seit heute kein sauberes bike mehr(außer der xx schürre).rennrad ist angesagt im fuldatal.treffpunkt per pn


----------



## TKS (14. November 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> definitiv nicht .habe seit heute kein sauberes bike mehr(außer der xx schürre).rennrad ist angesagt im fuldatal.treffpunkt per pn



Geht mir auch so: 2 Stunden im Wald rumgeeiert mit den Rennsommertrockenreifen aus Korbach und das MTB und ich sahen aus wie Sau... Bin zu alt für so was  Blöder Dauerregen.

Morgen bin ich leider Familienmäßig unterwegs, ich werde aber evtl. nächste Woche mal ganz früh vor der Arbeit fahren - so ab 7 Uhr Rennrad.

Das MTB wird dann nächstes Jahr im Frühling geputzt


----------



## bergsprint (14. November 2009)

der race king setzt sich doch nicht so mit schlamm zu, ist doch eigentlich perfekt
das rutschen über nasses laub wo nasse steine drunter sind hebt den adrenalinspiegel*G*
wenn du morgens fährst melde dich vorher ,ich möchte mitkommen


----------



## TKS (14. November 2009)

Stimmt, sehr gute Selbstreinigung; nur weiß man nie was so unter dem Laub steckt. Und Bremskräfte am Vorderreifen überträgt der Rennkönig nicht allzu gern. Schult das Reaktionsvermögen und macht die 160er Bremsscheibe heiß vom Dauerschleifen. Endlich ein angenehmer Druckpunkt bei der XTR  - schön weit außen

Ich sage Dir dann rechtzeitig Bescheid - es darf halt nicht allzu stark regnen, da bin ich Weichei.

Wer macht mein Rad sauber? Biete ein Herrengedeck (Weizen und Mischung in der Garage) auf Prinzchens Deckel *lol*


----------



## bergsprint (14. November 2009)

bei mir hat der praktikant meine stadtschlampe geputzt,geölt und  gewartet


----------



## TKS (14. November 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> bei mir hat der praktikant meine stadtschlampe geputzt,geölt und  gewartet



Tja, ich habe nur eine Praktikantin: Die hat was anderes geputzt und geölt...


----------



## bergroff (14. November 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Geht mir auch so: 2 Stunden im Wald rumgeeiert mit den Rennsommertrockenreifen aus Korbach und das MTB und ich sahen aus wie Sau... Bin zu alt für so was  Blöder Dauerregen.
> 
> Morgen bin ich leider Familienmäßig unterwegs, ich werde aber evtl. nächste Woche mal ganz früh vor der Arbeit fahren - so ab 7 Uhr Rennrad.
> 
> Das MTB wird dann nächstes Jahr im Frühling geputzt




Geht mir ähnlich, wir, die AH, hat 3 1/2 Stunden die Söhre bis hinter Eiterhagen durchfurcht und ich mit abgefahrenen Sommerrennreifen, da wärest du, Jochen, nachher in den schönsten Anstiegen sogar der jüngste gewesen.

Christian, du bist wohl zu früh für mich und das Engelchen braucht noch einen Fön, um wieder trocken zu werden, dabei ist es draußen sooo schön dreckig, da werd ich dann wohl doch mit meinen Söhnen mittags gemühtlich Rennrad fahren wollen.

Was ist mit Malle, gibt es einen Sponsor und wen, der meinen Laden hütet, dann komm ich mit, oder kommt das alles vom November-depri-Wetter, es soll ja hier wieder besser werden und ich kenne diese Insel von vor Jahren mit Schneegestöber und ganz wichtig immer nach calefacción fragen, weshalb haben die dort auch Gicht und Rheuma, die Dinger gehen meistens nicht, dafür soll es vor vier Wochen dort so gewesen sein, also vielleicht doch statt Badehose Neopren und ein Faltboot mitnehmen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (15. November 2009)

Da hier ja keine Bilder mehr gepostet werden seitdem ich weg bin gibts hier mal einen Nachschlag bzw. Rundumschlag 

13.6.2009:













vor 6 Wochen:









Gestern:


----------



## daniel77 (15. November 2009)

xkasimirx schrieb:


> Wann ist denn die Trans Schwarzwald?



http://www.sauser.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=26&Itemid=140/


----------



## Prinzchen (17. November 2009)

@ daniel77

Das "platsch" Bild wollen wir aber auch sehen...


----------



## 46nos (17. November 2009)

ist hier jemand aus nahe Wolfsanger?
ich fahre fast immer ca. 1 Stunde wenn es nicht regnet!
will jemand mitkommen?


----------



## bergsprint (18. November 2009)

is nix mit urlaub fahren .muß ein bischen an mein haus rumspielen,habe deswegen frei und kann mal morgens oder nachmittags (kurz vor dunkel)ein bischen zeit zum radfahren abknapsen.
einfach anrufen oder pm .
@juri *hol mich ab*du weißt doch wo mein haus steht


----------



## PrinzWilliam (18. November 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> is nix mit urlaub fahren .muß ein bischen an mein haus rumspielen,habe deswegen frei und kann mal morgens oder nachmittags (kurz vor dunkel)ein bischen zeit zum radfahren abknapsen.
> einfach anrufen oder pm .
> @juri *hol mich ab*du weißt doch wo mein haus steht



Hi! Alles klar! Wie schaut´s Freitag Abend mit ner Runde R1 Richtung Münden aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandmann89 (20. November 2009)

Mir ist mein Fahrrad aus dem Keller am Bebelplatz in Kassel geklaut wurden. 
Ich bitte um eure Mithilfe!!!

*Rahmen: 18" No Saint Luzifer* 
Kassete: Sram
*Laufräder: Mavic Crossride schwarz mit Messerspeichen*
*Sattel: Weiß* Selle Italia 180 g
Sattelstütze: Ritchey WCS
*Griffe: Weiß*
*Barends: WCW schwarz stark verkratzt*
Scheibenbremse: Magura Marta
*Bremshebel: Magura Marta und auf der anderen Seite Magura Marta SL*
*Pedale:Titan (Golden aussehend)*
Kurbel : Shimano LX
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR 
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT
*Reifen: Vorne Conti, hinten Schwalbe Racing Ralph *

Wenn ihr was gehört habt oder gesehen dann meldet euch bitte!!!
Einen hohen *Finderlohn *halt ich für angemessen.


----------



## OPM (20. November 2009)

Sandmann89 schrieb:


> Mir ist mein Fahrrad aus dem Keller am Bebelplatz in Kassel geklaut wurden.
> Ich bitte um eure Mithilfe!!!
> 
> *Rahmen: 18" No Saint Luzifer*
> ...



********. Muss man denn jetzt auch im Keller ein Schloss benutzen?



> *Tomayers Kleine Fahrraddiebhalsgerichtsordnung*
> 
> Daß die Welt dem unschuldigen Nichts nichts anderes ist denn tödliche Arznei
> Wer vermöchte hievon vornehmlicher zu künden denn der seit Aufdieplätzeachtungfertiglos in den Schluchten des Universums sich hoch drei Brechende Schmerzensschrei
> ...


----------



## TKS (20. November 2009)

Herzliches Beileid!!! 

Mir ist auch schon mal eins aus dem Keller geklaut worden. War der drogensüchtige Nachbar auf meiner Etage. Die Polizei konnte aber aus irgendwelchen Gründen erst am nächsten Tag in seine Wohnung so dass ihm nichts nachzuweisen war: Toll! Hab ich nie wieder gesehen das Teil, vermutlich ist es gleich auseinandergenommen worden...


----------



## Prinzchen (20. November 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Herzliches Beileid!!!
> 
> Mir ist auch schon mal eins aus dem Keller geklaut worden. War der drogensüchtige Nachbar auf meiner Etage. Die Polizei konnte aber aus irgendwelchen Gründen erst am nächsten Tag in seine Wohnung so dass ihm nichts nachzuweisen war: Toll! Hab ich nie wieder gesehen das Teil, vermutlich ist es gleich auseinandergenommen worden...



Vermutlich ist ihm bei 65 km/h die Gabel auseinandergefallen und er sucht immernoch sein Gesicht auf dem Aspalt zusammen


----------



## TKS (20. November 2009)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Vermutlich ist ihm bei 65 km/h die Gabel auseinandergefallen und er sucht immernoch sein Gesicht auf dem Aspalt zusammen



Stimmt, Du kennst ja die Geschichte... Schön den Abend vorher die Gabel auseinandergenommen und nur die Stand- in die Tauchrohre gesteckt, nix festgeschraubt weil ich am nächsten Tag noch die Zugstufe warten wollte . Ich HOFFE dass es so war wie Du schreibst


----------



## TKS (23. November 2009)

Na, schwächeln die Kasseler Winterbiker? Die Dicken und Runden sind Euch auf den Fersen  Kassel-Basel-Connection rockt!  Dafür ist der Bergsprint ganz weit vorne: Willst Du Winter-Trainingsweltmeister werden?


----------



## OPM (23. November 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Na, schwächeln die Kasseler Winterbiker? Die Dicken und Runden sind Euch auf den Fersen  Kassel-Basel-Connection rockt!  Dafür ist der Bergsprint ganz weit vorne: Willst Du Winter-Trainingsweltmeister werden?



Hätte ich mal in der Dokfestwoche meine üblichen 2-3h täglich gemacht, dann hätten wir sie schon und ich wäre unter den ersten 100. 

Egal, das hole ich auf. Hoffentlich sinkt die Schneefallgrenze bald.


----------



## bergsprint (23. November 2009)

@tks 
nein die teammitglieder haben nur softwareprobleme


----------



## TKS (23. November 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> @tks
> nein die teammitglieder haben nur softwareprobleme



Ja nee, is klar... ;-)


----------



## tschabo007 (23. November 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> @tks
> nein die teammitglieder haben nur softwareprobleme



Solange das Rad fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (23. November 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> @tks
> nein die teammitglieder haben nur softwareprobleme



Finger zu dick?
Wahrscheinlich das hier entdeckt:
http://www.mcdonalds.de/produkte/coupons_zum_ausdrucken.html


----------



## TKS (24. November 2009)

OK, jetzt scheint ja die Software wieder zu funktionieren;

@ Chris: Was machstn für alternative Sportarten? Kann ich da auch Eierschaukeln eintragen?


----------



## Cube-Chris (25. November 2009)

Da musste aber kräftig schaukeln 
Arbeitswalking extreme!!!


----------



## TKS (25. November 2009)

Also als Beamter tatsächlich das Schaukeln


----------



## bergsprint (28. November 2009)

will morgen jemand mitkommen -locker und lang ,vorzugsweise renner.
die 5 std timersports von gestern tun fast überall weh.


----------



## xkasimirx (28. November 2009)

Servus,
ich fahre morgen früh mit dem Renner über Hann. Münden weiter Richtung Witzenhausen und dann nach Bad Sooden Allendorf. In BSA ist dann für mich Ende. Falls jemand Lust hat! Abfahrt 10:00 Uhr Orangerie.
Grüßle Kai


----------



## Weimi78 (28. November 2009)

Hallo Jochen,

ich wäre morgen dabei. Was heißt bei Dir lang? Locker wäre wichtig, da es meine Rennrad-Premiere ist. Wir könnten uns in Witzenhausen absetzen und über Kleinalmerode, Umschwang wieder Richtung KS fahren.

Gruß
Ronny


----------



## bergsprint (28. November 2009)

@xkaimirx
von bad sooden muß ich dann ja nur noch übern meißner und heim-ist mir zu weit bei dem wetter.
werde wohl warmetal fahren und noch mal in ehrsten haltmachen,da kannst du mitkommen weimi das ist nicht so schwer.
muß aber früh los


----------



## Weimi78 (28. November 2009)

Wann willst Du starten? Ich bin dabei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (28. November 2009)

Morgen Mittag: Extrem-Gänseessing (wo trage ich das im Winterpokal ein? Alternativsportarten?)

Bitte schnell antworten, bin schon ganz verzweifelt


----------



## bergsprint (28. November 2009)

du dürres hemd kannst dirs ja erlauben.ich habe noch 5 m holz in ehrsten falls du auch ein paar timbersportspunkte brauchst.


----------



## bergsprint (28. November 2009)

@weimi 
du solltest spätestens um 9.30 bei mir sein.kannst ja den karsten liese unterwegs abholen.


----------



## TKS (28. November 2009)

Na ja das mit dem dürren Hemd ist so langsam Geschichte. Ab 30 gibt es kein zurück mehr. Ausnahme ist nur Prinzchen...

Och nö, danke für das Angebot aber Holzhacken im Regen ist doof. Dann lieber Atomstrom für die Elektroheizung.


----------



## bergroff (28. November 2009)

Ihr seid mir alle noch zu früh morgen, da muß ich noch zum Frühschoppen zu Kunden, nachdem ich heute mit meiner Gruppe bei kühlstem Nieselregen und Nabentiefgang im Gelände aus dem Kaufunger Wald derart vom Glühweinduft angezogen wurde, kurz vorm dunkelwerden dem Duft folgend abbrach und prompt einen derzeit bärtigen Kollegen, der weiter abnehmen möchte, sagt er, auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt in Kaufungen traf. Hat sonst noch wer nach 13 Uhr Interesse irgendwie so oder so beradelt etwas zu fahren?


----------



## Weimi78 (28. November 2009)

@ Jochen

Der wohnt doch in Landwehrhagen oder?

Da kommt ich nicht vorbei. Sag ihm bitte 9.10 an der Sparkasse in Sandershausen. Das müsste dann passen. Ich bin 9.30 Uhr auf jeden Fall am Edeka in Lohfelden. Ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (28. November 2009)

habe karsten nicht erreicht ,der kommt also nicht,
bis morgen


----------



## bergroff (29. November 2009)

Für Spätaufsteher und welche, die schon was schaffen mußten -z.B. Adventsbeleuchtung im Apfelbaum bei Frühjahrsgefühlen aufhängend-: um 12 Uhr 45 fahr ich ab Bushaltestelle Schwimmbad-Parkplatz in Niestetal-Sandershausen locker ins Gelände, Dorfrandtrails bis nach Kaufungen, a-roff un a-raoff, C. und M. sind auch dabei.


----------



## bergsprint (29. November 2009)

war ganz schön heute .richtig aufregend als 100 meter vor mir ein junger bengel umbedingt überholen mußte .es waren aber noch 15 cm platz zwischen seinen spiegel und meinen lenker-nett zugewunken hat er mir auch noch .


----------



## Cube-Chris (29. November 2009)

selber schuld 
was fährste auch Rennrad.
Im Wald wars echt super heute bis auf die feuchtgebiete durch die der Alois uns geführt hat


----------



## bergsprint (29. November 2009)

dito 
ich wußte was passiert wenn der loisl führt


----------



## xkasimirx (29. November 2009)

Hi,
ich hoffe, nächstes WE auch wieder mal am Start sein zu können. Hab heute ne einsame Tour nach BSA gemacht. Bei Schnitzel und Kuchen hab ich anschließend die verbrauchten Kalorien wieder aufgefüllt .
Grüße Kai


----------



## TKS (30. November 2009)

@OPM: Willste nich ma Schlammreifen aufziehen?  Ich habe noch jede Menge rumliegen, bevor ich die wegschmeisse... Sind auch gut abgehangen  Natürlich für lau, der Keller muss mal leer werden.


----------



## OPM (30. November 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> @OPM: Willste nich ma Schlammreifen aufziehen?  Ich habe noch jede Menge rumliegen, bevor ich die wegschmeisse... Sind auch gut abgehangen  Natürlich für lau, der Keller muss mal leer werden.



Der Cube-Chris aus dem anderen Team hat mir vor Wochen einen Satz fast neue Black Shark Mud light in 1.5 verkauft; ich dachte ich warte auf Schnee unter 500hm, weil ich doch min. 30% Asphalt fahre und noch was Profil für den Rest des Winters brauche. 

Was hast du denn so da an Reifen?

Ist ja bestimmt in zwei Wochen soweit mit dem Schnee, d.h. nächstes WE geht's zum Test bei hoffentlich wieder schönem Wetter über die gleiche Strecke, aber diesmal *mit* Schlammreifen.

Der Sturz war übrigens wirklich albern; in der Einmündung vom Waldrandweg links in den Kammweg (beim Herkules) ist das Hinterrad rechts weg und ich bin aufm Bauch geradeaus gerutscht. Hat bloss die Plastikhalterung vom hinteren Schutzblech lädiert; das brauche ich demnächst wohl eh erstmal nicht.


----------



## enasnI (1. Dezember 2009)

Wenn ihr mal Sonntags keine Gruppe zusammenbekommt, fahren mit dem Triathlonverein immer um 13 Uhr ab Goethestern. 50-60 km 800-1200 hm so um den Dreh. Und auch wenn man es nicht glaubt, wir fahren auch voll auf Trails und so rum, richtig gefährlich alles!

Also wenn mal wer Lust hat, einfach mal mitrollen!
Gruß.


----------



## TKS (1. Dezember 2009)

enasnI schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mal Sonntags keine Gruppe zusammenbekommt, fahren mit dem Triathlonverein immer um 13 Uhr ab Goethestern. 50-60 km 800-1200 hm so um den Dreh. Und auch wenn man es nicht glaubt, wir fahren auch voll auf Trails und so rum, richtig gefährlich alles!
> 
> Also wenn mal wer Lust hat, einfach mal mitrollen!
> Gruß.



Richtig gefährlich? Gibt's sowas hier? Da muessen wir wohl unseren Schweizer fragen. 

Sorry, genug rumgemäkelt. Danke fürs Angebot, da komme ich evtl. mal
mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OPM (1. Dezember 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Richtig gefährlich? Gibt's sowas hier? Da muessen wir wohl unseren Schweizer fragen.
> 
> Sorry, genug rumgemäkelt. Danke fürs Angebot, da komme ich evtl. mal
> mit



Dito. Ausserdem bin ich ja auch Triathlet: Beiken, Duschen, zum Sofa schlurfen...


----------



## TKS (1. Dezember 2009)

OPM schrieb:


> Dito. Ausserdem bin ich ja auch Triathlet: Beiken, Duschen, zum Sofa schlurfen...



Ach so, wegen der Reifen komm einfach mal vorbei. Liegen einige rum die ich wenn überhaupt irgendwann mal auf der Schlechtwetterschlampe verheizen werde (dafür sinds aber eigentlich zu viele weil  bei Schlechtwetter normalerweise nicht fahre ). Such Dir ein Paar aus. Hauptsache ich habe wieder mal Platz im Keller. Der Hutsche war ja auch schon mal da und hat was weggeholt


----------



## Prinzchen (1. Dezember 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Ach so, wegen der Reifen komm einfach mal vorbei. Liegen einige rum die ich wenn überhaupt irgendwann mal auf der Schlechtwetterschlampe verheizen werde (dafür sinds aber eigentlich zu viele weil  bei Schlechtwetter normalerweise nicht fahre ). Such Dir ein Paar aus. Hauptsache ich habe wieder mal Platz im Keller. Der Hutsche war ja auch schon mal da und hat was weggeholt



Wie wärs am Do mit Garagentriathlon (Babyhefe, Gespritzter, vom Barhocker fallen...)

Sonntag ist übrigen 11:00 Uhr Fuldatal mit den bekloppten Ausscheidungsfahren nach Gieselwerder angesagt...


----------



## TKS (2. Dezember 2009)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Wie wärs am Do mit Garagentriathlon (Babyhefe, Gespritzter, vom Barhocker fallen...)
> 
> Sonntag ist übrigen 11:00 Uhr Fuldatal mit den bekloppten Ausscheidungsfahren nach Gieselwerder angesagt...



Do.: *würg*

So.: Wenn ich vom Schreibtisch rechtzeitig wegkomme gerne. Treffen wie immer um 11 am Ortsschild Wolfsanger?


----------



## Prinzchen (2. Dezember 2009)

Jepp


----------



## Prydz (2. Dezember 2009)

TKS heute morgen im Fuldatal unterwegs?


----------



## TKS (2. Dezember 2009)

Prydz schrieb:


> TKS heute morgen im Fuldatal unterwegs?



Jawoll. Warst du das aufm mtb?


----------



## Prydz (2. Dezember 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Jawoll. Warst du das aufm mtb?



Öhm neee, aufm Rennrad. Im Wald nen paar KM hinter Kassel Richtung Hann Münden.


----------



## tschabo007 (2. Dezember 2009)

enasnI schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mal Sonntags keine Gruppe zusammenbekommt, fahren mit dem Triathlonverein immer um 13 Uhr ab Goethestern. 50-60 km 800-1200 hm so um den Dreh. Und auch wenn man es nicht glaubt, wir fahren auch voll auf Trails und so rum, richtig gefährlich alles!
> 
> Also wenn mal wer Lust hat, einfach mal mitrollen!
> Gruß.


Hey hört sich gut an.
Fahrt ihr mit dem Renner?na sicher nicht.
Gefährlich find ich halt blöd..... zurzeit.
Diesen So kann ich nüscht, muss ich Arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-Chris (2. Dezember 2009)

Wer kommt denn Sonntag mit Biken ?


----------



## xkasimirx (2. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
also ich bin dabei! Fat-Tire, oder?
Gruß Kai


----------



## TKS (3. Dezember 2009)

Mal sehen, ich schwanke noch zwischen 'lass Dich von Axel und Co. auf der Straße zerpflücken' und 'sau Dich und Dein Rad im Wald so richtig ein'...

Ich melde mich kurzfristig am So. morgen


----------



## TKS (3. Dezember 2009)

Prydz schrieb:


> Öhm neee, aufm Rennrad. Im Wald nen paar KM hinter Kassel Richtung Hann Münden.



Alles klar, dann weiß ich Bescheid. Habe Mittwoch immer Spätschicht ab eins. Wer auch Lust hat so ab acht drei Stunden locker zu fahren...


----------



## Cube-Chris (3. Dezember 2009)

xkasimirx schrieb:


> Hi,
> also ich bin dabei! Fat-Tire, oder?
> Gruß Kai



Definitiv
wer sonst noch lust hat am Sonntag mal wieder das richtige Rad zu nehmen, einfach melden wo und wann lässt sich ja dann noch klären.

Der Renner ist auf der Rolle und da lass ich ihn auch erst mal, bis die Straßen wieder trockener sind

MfG Chris


----------



## bergroff (4. Dezember 2009)

Nach den Feuchtgebieten von letztem Sonntag heißt es träumen vom nächsten Sommer, aber Winterfahrten im Gelände tun bekanntlich auch ganz gut. Wenn ich tiefgelegte (!) Schutzbleche für den Renner zusammen bekomme, bin ich am Sonntag vielleicht auch da, wenn nicht, schließ ich mich vielleicht dem Jango C.C.  wie anbei zu sehen an und leg Unterarme und Unterbeine frei zum Geländeradsport a roff un a raoff, gerne wieder. Jango, sach was wenn Sache iss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (4. Dezember 2009)

bergroff schrieb:


> Nach den Feuchtgebieten von letztem Sonntag heißt es träumen vom nächsten Sommer, aber Winterfahrten im Gelände tun bekanntlich auch ganz gut. Wenn ich tiefgelegte (!) Schutzbleche für den Renner zusammen bekomme, bin ich am Sonntag vielleicht auch da, wenn nicht, schließ ich mich vielleicht dem Jango C.C.  wie anbei zu sehen an und leg Unterarme und Unterbeine frei zum Geländeradsport a roff un a raoff, gerne wieder. Jango, sach was wenn Sache iss.



Da ist ja unser Mountainbärchen aufm Bild


----------



## PrinzWilliam (4. Dezember 2009)

Das Bild könnte glatt einem Steven Seagul Streifen entstammen



Ich will morgen ne lockere Runde im Reinhardswald drehen, wenn wer mitwill, so schreibe er hier oder per PN


----------



## Cube-Chris (4. Dezember 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Da ist ja unser Mountainbärchen aufm Bild



Nicht mehr lange dann kommt die Matte ab
Sonntag fahre ich auf jeden fall MTB freiwillige vor!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TKS (4. Dezember 2009)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Nicht mehr lange dann kommt die Matte ab
> Sonntag fahre ich auf jeden fall MTB freiwillige vor!!!!!!!!!!!!!



So. soll's regnen. Ist mir zu dreckig. Evtl. Fuldatal mit den Bekloppten oder laufen. MTB nur noch wenn es so trocken ist dass es staubt.


----------



## Cube-Chris (6. Dezember 2009)

Für alle die Bock haben MTB zu fahren.
11.30 Uhr am Wolpertinger es geht richtung Hann. Münden.

MfG Chris


----------



## bergroff (6. Dezember 2009)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Für alle die Bock haben MTB zu fahren.
> 11.30 Uhr am Wolpertinger es geht richtung Hann. Münden.
> 
> MfG Chris



Na, werd mal gucken, so früh schon, ob ich das packe von meinem Schreibtischsitz hoch wieder nach dem gestrigen Ritt. Feuchtgebiete II, warum nich, ich hätt da noch paar Ideen, kurz vor HanMünden "notfalls" dem Glühweinduft Richtung Nieste nach (Für Schönwetterfahrer: alles ist fahrbar, bis Nabentiefe...).


----------



## xkasimirx (7. Dezember 2009)

Hat irgendjemand die Koordinaten der "Großen Kompression" für google-earth? Also ich meine als Ortsmarke. Ich war ja schon mal da, aber wie das mit der Orientierung so ist...! Grüßle Kai


----------



## bergsprint (7. Dezember 2009)

das ist gleich neben den ratio


----------



## bergsprint (7. Dezember 2009)

ich würfe mal sagen51°13'35.54"N 9°26'27.06"E von ober ist das schwer zu sagen.aber innerhalb von 100metern


----------



## Cube-Chris (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaub hier ist das:

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=51.227313,9.440818&num=1&t=h&sll=51.230753,9.44159&sspn=0.017548,0.046177&hl=de&ie=UTF8&ll=51.228576,9.443307&spn=0.017549,0.046177&z=15&iwloc=A>

MfG Chris

Hatte auch recht liege flach, deshalb ging nix am Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (7. Dezember 2009)

da kann man mit dem renner aber nicht hin


----------



## tschabo007 (7. Dezember 2009)

xkasimirx schrieb:


> Hat irgendjemand die Koordinaten der "Großen Kompression" für google-earth? Also ich meine als Ortsmarke. Ich war ja schon mal da, aber wie das mit der Orientierung so ist...! Grüßle Kai


*
Ich komm mit*
Hast am Mittwoch Zeit? So Ab 10 Uhr, würde mir passen.
Was soll da schon besonderes sein


----------



## bergroff (8. Dezember 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> das ist gleich neben den ratio



Gibt es die überhaupt noch? Soll doch vor zwei Jahren von dem Bauern platt gemacht worden sein. Weiß wer was genaues?


----------



## Cube-Chris (8. Dezember 2009)

Wir waren vor nicht all zu langer zeit da, also gibts die noch.

@michi: Glaub mir das ist nix für dich


----------



## xkasimirx (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich will doch nur ´nen bissl Backflips üben!
Für die Technik! ;-))


----------



## xkasimirx (8. Dezember 2009)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> *
> Ich komm mit*
> Hast am Mittwoch Zeit? So Ab 10 Uhr, würde mir passen.
> Was soll da schon besonderes sein



Also ich könnte dich um 10:30Uhr abholen! Dann drehen wir so etwa ne 2h tour? Passt das?
Kai


----------



## TKS (8. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt werde ich neidisch :-( Bin vom Doc bis Freitag aus dem Verkehr gezogen worden und dann fahre ich erst wieder ab Mitte Januar. 

Euch aber viel Spaß mit dem Bike!


----------



## Prydz (8. Dezember 2009)

xkasimirx schrieb:


> Also ich könnte dich um 10:30Uhr abholen! Dann drehen wir so etwa ne 2h tour? Passt das?
> Kai



MTB oder Rennrad? Würde auch mitfahren!


----------



## xkasimirx (8. Dezember 2009)

Also mir ist es fast egal!
Aber da ich gestern erst 1â¬ in den Hochdruckreiniger investiert hab und den Schlamm der letzten Wochen vom MTB abgedampft hab, wÃ¼rde ich zum Renner tendieren.
Sonntag war es schon arg schlammig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-Chris (8. Dezember 2009)

xkasimirx schrieb:


> Sonntag war es schon arg schlammig!



Wem sagst du das


----------



## TKS (8. Dezember 2009)

Sorry, muss nur grad mal was schreiben um den Thread wieder ein meine Abos reinzubekommen; auf den falschen Link geklickt


----------



## tschabo007 (8. Dezember 2009)

xkasimirx schrieb:


> Also ich könnte dich um 10:30Uhr abholen! Dann drehen wir so etwa ne 2h tour? Passt das?
> Kai



Achtung.
Könnte leider erst so um 12Uhr.
Hoffe das passt dir/euch .
Wetter soll ja passen..... Rad ist mir egal.
Grüsse


----------



## PrinzWilliam (8. Dezember 2009)

Oh Mann, ihr seids welche. Im hellen radeln. Und ich dachte ich hätte verhältnissmässig viel Freizeit...


----------



## TKS (8. Dezember 2009)

PrinzWilliam schrieb:


> Oh Mann, ihr seids welche. Im hellen radeln. Und ich dachte ich hätte verhältnissmässig viel Freizeit...



Na ja, das hängt davon ab wann man anfängt zu arbeiten ;-)


----------



## Prydz (8. Dezember 2009)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Achtung.
> Könnte leider erst so um 12Uhr.
> Hoffe das passt dir/euch .
> Wetter soll ja passen..... Rad ist mir egal.
> Grüsse



Autsch ne, das wird mir zu spät. Muss Mittags wieder zur Uni.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OPM (8. Dezember 2009)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Wir waren vor nicht all zu langer zeit da, also gibts die noch.



Mir kommt die "Grosse Kompression" langsam so vor wie eine Gruselgeschichte, mit der junge Beiker am Lagerfeuer erschreckt werden (wo während des Erzählens mit der Taschenlampe das Gesicht von unten beleuchtet wird). 

Ich will auch! Am besten den Schleif über den Scharfenstein,Langenbergsattel, Hoof, Hohes Gras, Kassel, damit ich die Strecke mal kennenlerne.

In der Woche ist aber Essig.


----------



## tschabo007 (8. Dezember 2009)

PrinzWilliam schrieb:


> Oh Mann, ihr seids welche. Im hellen radeln. Und ich dachte ich hätte verhältnissmässig viel Freizeit...



Im dunkeln hab ich Angst im Wald, vor allem allein und Bergab


----------



## TKS (9. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt will ich DGK (toll, ne, ganz alleine ausgedacht) aber auch mal fahren. 

Übrigens: Wenn der Jochen da runterkommt schaffen es angstfreien Jungbiker erst recht ;-)

und wenn nicht der ultimative Tipp ( hat mir auch immer geholfen):

Wahnsinn ersetzt Fahrtechnik! (... und supported Deinen Local Dealer beim Verkauf von Ersatzteilen, Rahmen, ...)


----------



## bergsprint (11. Dezember 2009)

bin ich den nicht das erste mal unten unfreiwillig abgestiegen und hab mir ne rippe gebrochen ?


----------



## TKS (11. Dezember 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> bin ich den nicht das erste mal unten unfreiwillig abgestiegen und hab mir ne rippe gebrochen ?



Echt, war das da? Dann nehme ich alles zurück; kann ja auch klug********n weil ich das Ding selbst noch nie gefahren bin. 

Nach dem Urlaub Mitte Januar musst Du den mir mal zeigen: Pokal oder Spital. Das kann dann auch wer Filmen ;-)

Vielleicht sollte man für DGK Eintritt nehmen im Zeitalter von DSDS, GZSZ...


----------



## Cube-Chris (11. Dezember 2009)

Wer oder was ist DGK ???


----------



## bergroff (11. Dezember 2009)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Wer oder was ist DGK ???



vielleicht "Deutsche Gesellschaft für Kompressionsstrümpfe" etwa, die Dinger tauchen auch immer mehr im Gelände auf, oder "Diddi goes Kompression". 

Ich fahre jetzt extra Winterreifen, war was mit diesem Sonntag ausser 3 Kerzen und nicht die Bude anzünden? Da gibt es noch Trails in Feuchtgebieten dem Geruch des Kaufunger Weihnachtsmarktes nach oder sogar mit Puderzucker über die Höhen, wer weiß.


----------



## TKS (11. Dezember 2009)

... Und schon wird einer der potentiellen Zahler neugierig. Super Marketing!


----------



## TKS (11. Dezember 2009)

... Für 100 verrate ich alles und Du darfst runterfahren Chris.


----------



## OPM (11. Dezember 2009)

bergroff schrieb:


> Ich fahre jetzt extra Winterreifen, war was mit diesem Sonntag ausser 3 Kerzen und nicht die Bude anzünden? Da gibt es noch Trails in Feuchtgebieten dem Geruch des Kaufunger Weihnachtsmarktes nach oder sogar mit Puderzucker über die Höhen, wer weiß.



Eben grade vor einer Stunde leichtes Schneegestöber beim Habichtsspiel (51°17'58.74"N   9°23'5.55"E) auf ~550m+; bleibt aber noch nicht liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-Chris (11. Dezember 2009)

unn watt isses nu


----------



## OPM (12. Dezember 2009)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> unn watt isses nu



SuFu sagt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6421033&postcount=2107


----------



## Cube-Chris (12. Dezember 2009)

*D*ie *G*roße *K*ompression ?!?

Soll das die Abkürzung heißen ?

MfG Chris


----------



## tschabo007 (12. Dezember 2009)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> *D*ie *G*roße *K*ompression ?!?
> 
> Soll das die Abkürzung heißen ?
> 
> MfG Chris



Yep, hat sich TKS patentieren lassen aufm Amt.
Nimmt jetzt Eintritt, glaube ich....


----------



## Prydz (12. Dezember 2009)

Kai und ich haben das Biest schon erfolgreich bezwungen.


----------



## Prinzchen (12. Dezember 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> ... Für 100 verrate ich alles und Du darfst runterfahren Chris.



Für 95,- bring ich Dich persönlich hin (wenn irgendwann Sommer ist...)


----------



## bergroff (13. Dezember 2009)

Kälte, Schneetreiben, Matsche, reality ab paar Hundert Metern vorgestern, gestern und sicher auch heute, also wir haben Winter und das geht weiter so, Rad einmotten, couching oder etwa doch weiter machen? Ich, noch in dreiviertel, werde um 14 Uhr 15 wenn es klappt am Parkplatz Sensenstein sein und locker in den Kaufunger Wald fahren wollen, sonst noch wer Lust?


----------



## OPM (13. Dezember 2009)

bergroff schrieb:


> Kälte, Schneetreiben, Matsche, reality ab paar Hundert Metern vorgestern, gestern und sicher auch heute, also wir haben Winter und das geht weiter so, Rad einmotten, couching oder etwa doch weiter machen? Ich, noch in dreiviertel, werde um 14 Uhr 15 wenn es klappt am Parkplatz Sensenstein sein und locker in den Kaufunger Wald fahren wollen, sonst noch wer Lust?



Dreiviertel? Danke, ich komme eben von 3:15 Habichtswald zurück; die Finger sind aufgetaut, die Zehen benötigen wohl nochmal 15min. 
Ansonsten war's schön warm; der Fahrtwind auf der Abfahrt hat's mir besorgt.
Nächstes Mal (auch über -10 °C) doch besser die ganz dicken Handschuhe mitnehmen.


----------



## bergroff (13. Dezember 2009)

OPM schrieb:


> Dreiviertel? Danke, ich komme eben von 3:15 Habichtswald zurück; die Finger sind aufgetaut, die Zehen benötigen wohl nochmal 15min.
> Ansonsten war's schön warm; der Fahrtwind auf der Abfahrt hat's mir besorgt.
> Nächstes Mal (auch über -10 °C) doch besser die ganz dicken Handschuhe mitnehmen.



ja, ja, hast schon recht, lange Hose, dreiviertel Hose und Kurze Hose, im Zwiebelschalenprinzip, das war doch besser wie gestern im dreiviertel-Beinkleid im Fahrtwind, mit auf der Backe schneidenden Graupeln im Schneegestöber auf noch unsicherem Schneeterrain zwischen Bilsteintrails am Jägerborn; dafür gabs heute bei Söhrewald schon die ersten, igitt, Eisplatten und konnte mich in einer Schrauberwerkstatt unterwegs aufwärmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OPM (13. Dezember 2009)

bergroff schrieb:


> ja, ja, hast schon recht, lange Hose, dreiviertel Hose und Kurze Hose, im Zwiebelschalenprinzip, das war doch besser wie gestern im dreiviertel-Beinkleid im Fahrtwind, mit auf der Backe schneidenden Graupeln im Schneegestöber auf noch unsicherem Schneeterrain zwischen Bilsteintrails am Jägerborn; dafür gabs heute bei Söhrewald schon die ersten, igitt, Eisplatten und konnte mich in einer Schrauberwerkstatt unterwegs aufwärmen.



Lange Laufhose, drunter die dicken Armee-Kniestrümpfe und Arbeitshose (so eine mit Cordura-Patches) unter den Knien hochgekrempelt und mit Velcro fixiert (sonst schubbert die schwere Hose bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung am Bein und nimmt mir mehr Kraft als jeder Winter-/Schlammreifen) reicht hier bis mindestens -15°C (letzten Winter getestet).


----------



## xkasimirx (14. Dezember 2009)

*Achtung Sondermeldung:*

www.dgk-merchandise.pl
die neuen Shirt´s sind da:

Aufdruck vorne: *
I made it: 
The Great Compression 2009*

Aufdruck hinten wahlweise:




oder





Ab sofort zu haben. Preis und Größen auf Anfrage.


----------



## tschabo007 (15. Dezember 2009)

xkasimirx schrieb:


> *Achtung Sondermeldung:*
> 
> www.dgk-merchandise.pl
> die neuen Shirt´s sind da:
> ...



Iss das einer von euch?


----------



## TKS (15. Dezember 2009)

Irgendwie krieg ich hier keine Benachrichtigungen mehr...

Biete jetzt DGK mit All-Inclusive-Paket (Knochen richten und Extremitäten abbinden, eine Rolle Panzertape fürs Rad - alternativ für Carbonfahrer eine Tube ooooginol Pattex) für 90,-EUR als Winter-Special. Buchbar bis 20.12.09. Für die ersten 10 Kunden gibt es ein Merchandise-T-Shirt Gratis. Ausschließlich gegen Vorauskasse 

Fahre morgen früh gaaaaanz langsam durchs Fuldatal, so ab 08:30 Uhr bis spätestens 11:30 Uhr (Renner); wer Lust hat kann sich gern einklinken! Ist die erste Fahrt nach 14 Tagen Rüsselseuche...


----------



## tschabo007 (15. Dezember 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Irgendwie krieg ich hier keine Benachrichtigungen mehr...
> 
> Biete jetzt DGK mit All-Inclusive-Paket (Knochen richten und Extremitäten abbinden, eine Rolle Panzertape fürs Rad - alternativ für Carbonfahrer eine Tube ooooginol Pattex) für 90,-EUR als Winter-Special. Buchbar bis 20.12.09. Für die ersten 10 Kunden gibt es ein Merchandise-T-Shirt Gratis. Ausschließlich gegen Vorauskasse
> 
> Fahre morgen früh gaaaaanz langsam durchs Fuldatal, so ab 08:30 Uhr bis spätestens 11:30 Uhr (Renner); wer Lust hat kann sich gern einklinken! Ist die erste Fahrt nach 14 Tagen Rüsselseuche...



8.30??? so Früh.
Lass uns doch so um 13uhr los....da könnten wir zusammentreten


----------



## TKS (15. Dezember 2009)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> 8.30??? so Früh.
> Lass uns doch so um 13uhr los....da könnten wir zusammentreten



Muss ab 13 Uhr arbeiten  Alternativ dann ein Nightride nach der Arbeit so ab 22:00


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (16. Dezember 2009)

hallo ihr Berghochschieber!
habe uns gerade in sontra angemeldet.brauche nur eure namen (g*) und geburtsdaten per mail.


----------



## daniel77 (16. Dezember 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> hallo ihr Berghochschieber!
> habe uns gerade in sontra angemeldet.brauche nur eure namen (g*) und geburtsdaten per mail.



 right on! Da können wir über Weihnachten/Neujahr gleich mal einen Formtest veranstalten


----------



## bergsprint (16. Dezember 2009)

falls die form sehr gut ist wäre ein einzelstart die option


----------



## tschabo007 (16. Dezember 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> falls die form sehr gut ist wäre ein einzelstart die option



Iss klar ne
Anbei sach ich mal Punkgleich ihr Luschen


----------



## bergsprint (16. Dezember 2009)

langsam denke ich daran mal ein mtb fahrbar zu machen ,ist ja nicht mehr so feucht.aber du weißt doch lang und langsam renner fahren macht schnell(müde?).wie wäre es den mit einer mtb tour über die weihnachtsmärkte der region?


----------



## tschabo007 (16. Dezember 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> langsam denke ich daran mal ein mtb fahrbar zu machen ,ist ja nicht mehr so feucht.aber du weißt doch lang und langsam renner fahren macht schnell(müde?).wie wäre es den mit einer mtb tour über die weihnachtsmärkte der region?



Ohne Glühwein?
Denke das ist unfair, wenn nur ich Trinken muss
Hab gerade auch kein Mtb da sich die Marzocchi verabschiedet hat.
Hab leider keine Cantigabel mehr rumliegen

Bin aussedem am We nicht im Lande.
Hast Email....


----------



## TKS (16. Dezember 2009)

Wann isn Sontra? Ist das das Ding im Bergwerk? Bin ab dem 11.01. wieder im Lande.


----------



## tschabo007 (16. Dezember 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Wann isn Sontra? Ist das das Ding im Bergwerk? Bin ab dem 11.01. wieder im Lande.



http://www.mtb-sontra.de/index_2.html


----------



## TKS (16. Dezember 2009)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Ohne Glühwein?
> Denke das ist unfair, wenn nur ich Trinken muss
> Hab gerade auch kein Mtb da sich die Marzocchi verabschiedet hat.
> Hab leider keine Cantigabel mehr rumliegen
> ...



Ich hab noch ne Pace Gabel mit Cantisockeln rumliegen (die ich vorher im Specialized drinhatte). Ansonsten kannst Du auch eine Mars1 haben die hält immer so um die 40 km (Jochen war dabei als sie auseinandergeflogen ist damals beim 'alten' Marathon Homberg anno Schnee. )


----------



## TKS (16. Dezember 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ne Pace Gabel mit Cantisockeln rumliegen (die ich vorher im Specialized drinhatte). Ansonsten kannst Du auch eine Mars1 haben die hält immer so um die 40 km (Jochen war dabei als sie auseinandergeflogen ist damals beim 'alten' Marathon Homberg anno Schnee. )



Ach so: Bei mir immer superkurzes Schaftrohr. Das war alles bevor ich 30 wurde und der Orthopäde plötzlich mein bester Freund wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschabo007 (16. Dezember 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ne Pace Gabel mit Cantisockeln rumliegen (die ich vorher im Specialized drinhatte). Ansonsten kannst Du auch eine Mars1 haben die hält immer so um die 40 km (Jochen war dabei als sie auseinandergeflogen ist damals beim 'alten' Marathon Homberg anno Schnee. )



Boha Post inner gleich minute, das gab es noch nie...
Denke die Pace iss mir und meinem Schlüsselbein noch was zu Straff
Ähm, komme aber evtll. drauf zurück, ist ja besser wie garkein Rad.
Erstmal gucken was noch an der Narzocchi zu machen ist.


----------



## TKS (16. Dezember 2009)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-sontra.de/index_2.html



Der Apple-Mist zum mitnehmen kann doch kein Flash... Wie ist der Termin?


----------



## tschabo007 (16. Dezember 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Ach so: Bei mir immer superkurzes Schaftrohr. Das war alles bevor ich 30 wurde und der Orthopäde plötzlich mein bester Freund wurde.


Achwas soll ja sportlich Hochgehen
Am 29.05.2010


----------



## TKS (16. Dezember 2009)

Na ja. Im Specialized hatte ich keinen Spacer mehr drin. Und das Teil hat nicht gerade ein langes Steuerrohr. Geht aber alles ( nur nicht allzu lang ;-) )


----------



## TKS (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab auch noch die Winterschrotte rumstehen Mt Starrgabel und 140er Vorbau. Kannste für die nächsten 3 Wochen haben, bin eh nicht da.


----------



## TKS (16. Dezember 2009)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Achwas soll ja sportlich Hochgehen
> Am 29.05.2010



Danke! Und warum jetzt schon anmelden? Falls sich wer wundert: Kann nicht pennen und breche gerade den Rekord der postsprominute


----------



## Cube-Chris (17. Dezember 2009)

Issen 24h Rennen und es gibt nur 15 Startplätze für 4er teams.
Deshalb so früh


----------



## bergsprint (17. Dezember 2009)

die helden von der tele...bin im moment nur über handy errreichbar .kein festnetz,kein internet

grüße jochen


----------



## tschabo007 (17. Dezember 2009)

TKS schrieb:


> Ich hab auch noch die Winterschrotte rumstehen Mt Starrgabel und 140er Vorbau. Kannste für die nächsten 3 Wochen haben, bin eh nicht da.



Nee, lass mal da kann ich auch meine Stadtkiste nehmen.
Trotzdem Danke, äh wo will er den hin? Winterpauseoder was?
Kiten geht wohl nur mit Schlittschuhen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (17. Dezember 2009)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Iss klar ne
> Anbei sach ich mal Punkgleich ihr Luschen



von wegen Gleichstand, ABGEZOCKT sach ich 
(und das bei meinem lauen Trainingsstand)



bergsprint schrieb:


> langsam denke ich daran mal ein mtb fahrbar zu machen ,ist ja nicht mehr so feucht.aber du weißt doch lang und langsam renner fahren macht schnell(müde?).wie wäre es den mit einer mtb tour über die weihnachtsmärkte der region?



solltest du dringend machen, ich komme am 23. hoch, in Baunatal im Keller steht was blaues ungefedertes und wartet auf Ausritt



tschabo007 schrieb:


> Hab gerade auch kein Mtb da sich die Marzocchi verabschiedet hat.
> Hab leider keine Cantigabel mehr rumliegen
> .



soll ich dir die schwarze Alu-Starrgabel mitbringen?


----------



## TKS (18. Dezember 2009)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Nee, lass mal da kann ich auch meine Stadtkiste nehmen.
> Trotzdem Danke, äh wo will er den hin? Winterpauseoder was?
> Kiten geht wohl nur mit Schlittschuhen



Karibik: Strand, in der Sonne rumfaulenzen, Cocktails schlürfen, das Leben bei 25-30 Grad genießen. Frohe Weihnachten  !


----------



## bergsprint (18. Dezember 2009)

@daniel
ja ja immer die jungen schlaffies-aber keine angst vor vorsprung ,der hans fängt auch mal an zu trainieren.hat gerade zum ersten mal geschneit da kann ich wieder autofahrer überholen


----------



## bergroff (19. Dezember 2009)

Tatort: Kaufunger Wald, Samstag, hellichter Nachmittag, im wesentlichen Zwiebelschalenprinzip, auch für Zehen und Fingerkuppen (da half aber dann doch nix), Temperatur 14,3 Grad,(-), gefühlt wie im tiefsten Sibirien, knackender Trailuntergrund, geht echt ab! Wer weiß, was morgen?!


----------



## OPM (19. Dezember 2009)

bergroff schrieb:


> Tatort: Kaufunger Wald, Samstag, hellichter Nachmittag, im wesentlichen Zwiebelschalenprinzip, auch für Zehen und Fingerkuppen (da half aber dann doch nix), Temperatur 14,3 Grad,(-), gefühlt wie im tiefsten Sibirien, knackender Trailuntergrund, geht echt ab! Wer weiß, was morgen?!



 Uah. Naja, für 'ne halbe Stunde könnte ich das evtl. auch aushalten.


----------



## Cube-Chris (19. Dezember 2009)

Sonntag jemand Bock auf Snowbiken ?
So gegen 12.00 Uhr.

MfG Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (20. Dezember 2009)

liegt denn im fulletal schnee auf der straße ?


----------



## Cube-Chris (20. Dezember 2009)

Nee, aber im Wald, kennste nicht!!!
das ist das mit den vielen Bäumen wo man MTB fährt.


----------



## bergsprint (20. Dezember 2009)

habe doch nur den raceking drauf oder ich  müßte stadtschlampe ohne bremse nehmen.ruf doch mal nach dem frühstück an


----------



## bergroff (20. Dezember 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> habe doch nur den raceking drauf oder ich  müßte stadtschlampe ohne bremse nehmen.ruf doch mal nach dem frühstück an



Ich bin spät dran wegen aprésport gesternnacht und Fingerkuppenwarmup, kann erst nach 14 Uhr ab Sandershausen oder Richtung Lohfelden/Söhre, dann könnt ich noch Post zur Baustelle bringen, noch wer? Es ist wohl etwas wärmer geworden, grinns.


----------



## bergsprint (20. Dezember 2009)

dann hol mich mal ab


----------



## bergroff (20. Dezember 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> dann hol mich mal ab



OK, brauch noch Weihnachtsgeld und bring Rechnung nach Vollmarshausen, dahinter gibt es einen schönen Bergauftrail zu CC und weiter, wenn du dich auch ins Gelände traust, aber vorher darf ich noch wie jeden Advent Weihnnachtspräsente der Gemeinde an ältere Bürger verteilen, dabei sollte ich selbst diese Schals tragen, wer weiß, demnächst als Wadenwickel. 14 Uhr 15 Lohfelden am Kinderspielplatz, äh beim Bergsprint.


----------



## bergroff (20. Dezember 2009)

Hey unentwegte, ich brauch noch etwas fürs Zwiebelschalenprinzip und bin berg a roff gegen 14 Uhr 25 beim Bergsprint.


----------



## tschabo007 (24. Dezember 2009)

So ihr Luschen 
Auf diesem Wege mal allen Usern und Berghochtretern ein schönes Weihnachtsfest, und vielleicht auch nen guten Rutsch ins neue.

Falls nochmal einer Lust hat ein wenig zu treten, morgen hätte ich wohl Zeit und wäre auch bereit.

Ach ja so bis um 14Uhr hätte ich Zeit.....nä


----------



## PrinzWilliam (24. Dezember 2009)

Dann schließe ich mich meinem Vorredner mal an: Euch allen frohe Weihnachten! Jesus liebt Euch


----------



## daniel77 (24. Dezember 2009)

merry x-mas euch Flachländern!

Da ich bis zum 2.1. in KS weile wirds wohl hoffentlich was geben mit gemeinsamen biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OPM (24. Dezember 2009)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> So ihr Luschen
> Auf diesem Wege mal allen Usern und Berghochtretern ein schönes Weihnachtsfest, und vielleicht auch nen guten Rutsch ins neue.



Ich befinde mich seit gestern unter einer dicken Schicht Kampfer, Eukalyptos und Menthol. Vor Ende der Jahresendfeierlichkeiten wird das wohl nix.


----------



## bergroff (25. Dezember 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> merry x-mas euch Flachländern!
> 
> Da ich bis zum 2.1. in KS weile wirds wohl hoffentlich was geben mit gemeinsamen biken



Fröhliche Weihnachten und langes Couching, gähn, an solch tristen Tagen, zwischen den üblichen Feierlichkeiten und vor allem Essen. Zumindest hab ich es zwischen einem langen brunch und dem vorgezogenen langen Nachmittagsessen einmal über alpe du hercules geschafft, aber Vorsicht, da oben ist Schnee in Schnee- und Wasserform und jede Menge Eis drunter, nix dolles zum fahren, nich mal für Techniker oder un- und geübte Ausrutscher und hilft bei dieser saisonalen jahresendzeitbedingten üppigen Kalorienzufuhr eh kaum. Lassen wir es uns gut ergehen, es wird besser und bessern uns. Gähn, zuhause wartet Flensburger, also, sach't Bescheid, wenn wer mal vielleicht fährt.


----------



## bergsprint (27. Dezember 2009)

war ja kurz und schmertzhaft heute.habe ein wahlschweitzer im nordhessischen flachland gefunden


----------



## OPM (27. Dezember 2009)

bergsprint schrieb:


> war ja kurz und schmertzhaft heute.habe ein wahlschweitzer im nordhessischen flachland gefunden



Wo fährt man sich denn da im Schnee einen Platten?


----------



## bergsprint (27. Dezember 2009)




----------



## bergsprint (27. Dezember 2009)

im winter fährt man doch die abgefahrenen schlappen vom sommer zum geldsparen und techniktraining wenn man die kakasse sieht ist es meistens schon zu spät


----------



## daniel77 (28. Dezember 2009)

wie siehts denn morgen Vormittag mit einer Flachlandrunde aus


----------



## bergroff (29. Dezember 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> wie siehts denn morgen Vormittag mit einer Flachlandrunde aus



Flachland? Ich fahr gleich, 14 Uhr 15, ab Bushaltestelle Schwimmbad in Niestetal-Sandershausen in die nordhessische Bergwelt Richtung Steinberghaus vor der Haustüre, geht immer bei dem Wetter und träum von deinen Reviermöglichkeiten vor der Haustüre im Oberengadin.


----------



## Cube-Chris (1. Januar 2010)

Wünsche euch allen ein Frohes und erfolgreiches neues Jahr 

Wer kommt heute abend zu nem Neujahrsnightride mit so gegen 18 - 19.00 Uhr ?

MfG Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (1. Januar 2010)

dito
aber im moment habe ich genug(aua) vom biken


----------



## bergroff (1. Januar 2010)

dito, alles gute und auf ein Neues. Ich bin gestern in Kaufungen das erste mal bei so was überhaupt gelaufen und das mit meinen billigen real-Schuhen, sick. War echt toll der Silvesterlauf, nur fühl ich mich noch etwas jenseits der Fahrlust, es tut einfach alles weh und die Dreiviertelfahrradhosenbekleidung, wie immer ich, scheuerte verständlicher Weise an gewisser Stelle. Gib mal Bescheid, ob und wann du fährst, da auf dem Weg zu dir eine Baustelle zum Gucken liegt, wenn ich mich doch noch aufrappeln würde.


----------



## xkasimirx (1. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
von mir auch alles Gute fürs neue (Bike)Jahr 2010. 
Heute Abend komme ich nicht mit. Habe keine Spikes und außerdem noch mindestens 2 Promille Feuerzangenbowle im Blut. Es geht also schon wegen der eventuellen Dopingkontrollen nicht.
Wann fahren wir den ersten Marathon? Im April sind Gilserberg und Bad Harzburg!
Viel Spaß heute Abend! 
Eisige Grüße 
Kai


----------



## daniel77 (1. Januar 2010)

Happy new year auch von mir und eine erfolgreiche und vor allem verletzungsfreie Saison 2010 mit wahrscheinlich nicht vielen aber hoffentlich umso schöneren gemeinsamen Touren und Rennen. War schön Euch alle mal wieder auf dem Bike gesehen zu haben.


----------



## bergroff (2. Januar 2010)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Happy new year auch von mir und eine erfolgreiche und vor allem verletzungsfreie Saison 2010 mit wahrscheinlich nicht vielen aber hoffentlich umso schöneren gemeinsamen Touren und Rennen. War schön Euch alle mal wieder auf dem Bike gesehen zu haben.



Servus Daniel, so zieh mal wieder in deine Wahlheimat. Anbei noch ein Gruß von kurz hinter der Grenze im Trail von Livigno hoch zum Chaschaumapaß, von wo du mal Fotos auf diese Seite gestellt hast, bei den steilen Rampen konnte ich mir snakeskins doch nicht so recht vorstellen, aber vielleicht waren es ja echte Viecher am Wegesrand die meinem Schweiß nachzuschleichen versuchten und mich schneller machten. Also, pass gut auf da unten und komm mal wieder.

Dafür waren wir schon mal heute kräftig im Schnee bis hoch zu Frau Holle, aber die hat so viel ausgeschüttelt, daß nur noch die Einkehr ins Steinberghaus blieb.


----------



## daniel77 (2. Januar 2010)

bergroff schrieb:


> Servus Daniel, so zieh mal wieder in deine Wahlheimat.



schon wieder da 

die stadt ist schnee- und eisfrei, auf den Bergen liegt aber eine gute schicht. werde morgen mal eine schöne tour mit dem "winterbike" machen. wir sehen uns auf dem 24h rennen oder evtl. beim kellerwald marathon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 46nos (3. Januar 2010)

War heute jemand von hier in den Feldweg in der nahe von Roter Kater unterwegs?


----------



## daniel77 (4. Januar 2010)

Gutes Wetter zum biken hier 













....leider fehlt die Kassler Truppe, zusammen ist doch besser......


----------



## bergsprint (4. Januar 2010)

hast du deine sattelstütze zum aufstützen höher gemacht?
sieht nach leichter überhöhung des sattels aus.
bei uns liegt mehr schnee.
tut fast nicht mehr weh -vielleicht fahre ich die nächsten tage mal im keller.
mfg jochen


----------



## Cube-Chris (4. Januar 2010)

Sind ja leider nicht so viel zusammen gefahren 
Das holen wir bald nach

Grüße in die Schweiz..

..MfG Chris


----------



## daniel77 (5. Januar 2010)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Das holen wir bald nach



ok, dann fang ich mal an zu trainieren 
Küblis wir kommen !


----------



## bergroff (6. Januar 2010)

Wer ist Küblis? Ach so, Graubünden ruft, oder?:
17. Stevens Swiss-Bike-Masters  
17. - 18. Juli 2010
www.eurobike.ch , dann mach dich mal ran an die geliebten Höhenmeter.


----------



## Cube-Chris (6. Januar 2010)

daniel77 schrieb:


> ok, dann fang ich mal an zu trainieren
> Küblis wir kommen !



Ich auch 
Wir wollen ja wenigstens ankommen 
Freu mich jetzt schon tierisch 

MfG Chris


----------



## daniel77 (6. Januar 2010)

bergroff schrieb:


> Wer ist Küblis? Ach so, Graubünden ruft, oder?:
> 17. Stevens Swiss-Bike-Masters
> 17. - 18. Juli 2010
> www.eurobike.ch , dann mach dich mal ran an die geliebten Höhenmeter.



ganz genau



Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Freu mich jetzt schon tierisch



ich mir auch 
war heute mal sehr kalte 2,5 stunden trainieren
> first track aufm trail


----------



## tschabo007 (8. Januar 2010)

Ja, bei uns schneit es auch!


----------



## tschabo007 (8. Januar 2010)

Mein neues...     Bratwurstverbratgerät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergroff (10. Januar 2010)

Mitten im verschneiten Nordhessen ruft es aus dem Kellerwald:


----------



## bergroff (10. Januar 2010)

Dazu ganz inoffiziell, am 07.03.2010 gibt es wieder einen MTB-Biathlon in Niestetal, die Strecke wird in nächster Zeit gespurt oder auch nich, gestern gab es schon mal wie allendhalben Schneeverwehungen bis 50 cm und kaum ein durchkommen.


----------



## daniel77 (10. Januar 2010)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Mein neues...     Bratwurstverbratgerät



Glühwein in der Flasche  ??


----------



## daniel77 (10. Januar 2010)

ich war dieses WE auch im Schnee:







alternative Sportart??


----------



## tschabo007 (11. Januar 2010)

*DU SAU*
Wo sind die Actionfotos


----------



## daniel77 (11. Januar 2010)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> *DU SAU*
> Wo sind die Actionfotos



die Action begann gleich hinter dem rot-schwarzen Stock, hatten leider kaum Zeit für Fotos, war zuviel frisches weisses zu zerstören 

hier die Dame des Hauses auf der fast unverspurten Variantenabfahrt vom 3282m hohen Titlis bei recht bescheidenen Sichtverhältnissen aber dafür umso besseren Schneeverhältnissen am Samstag


----------



## El Butre (13. Januar 2010)

Kurze Info für alle Interesierten,die nicht auf der Straße fahren wollen.Der R1 ist vom Schocketal bis Hann. Münden komplett geräumt,man fährt durchgehend auf einer dünnen Schneeschicht,geht prima !


----------



## bergroff (13. Januar 2010)

El Butre schrieb:


> Kurze Info für alle Interesierten,die nicht auf der Straße fahren wollen.Der R1 ist vom Schocketal bis Hann. Münden komplett geräumt,man fährt durchgehend auf einer dünnen Schneeschicht,geht prima !



Ja, im Gelände wird es dann schon etwas schwieriger, hier aktuell aus meiner verlängerten Mittagspause, Schwedenschanze Richtung Steinberg/Kaufunger Wald, tiefer, harschiger Schnee, angepasste Sommerreifen, da hört es dann doch auf. 

Besonderer Gruß an dieser Stelle mal ins Kiwi-Land, bähhh, bei 27 Grad am Strand Silvester feiern, was soll nur deine Gattin davon halten! Sandershäuser Berg aktuell, gefühlte 13,5 Grad, minus, mindestens.


----------



## Weimi78 (14. Januar 2010)

Richtung Umschwang geht auch nichts. Ich bin nur kurz über den Petersee gekommen, danach musste ich Traktorspuren durch das Endschlagtal folgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (14. Januar 2010)

Ist ja saukalt hier, bäh! Hat wer Lust am Freitag gegen 14:30 am Hohen Gras Langlauf (klassisch) zu machen? Ist gut gespurt: 4,5 + 5 + 3 km kann man laufen (oder auch sein lassen und direkt zum Glühwein greifen). Ein bisschen Ellenbogencheck gegen die sturen Blockier-Rentner und es läuft 

Mal im Ernst: Fahrt Ihr wirklich Rad? Hab ich ja gaaanz früher auch mal gemacht aber die Zeiten sind doch vorbei oder? 

Ach so: Will hier jemand evtl. seine Skating-Ski verkaufen? Sollten für 185cm Körpergröße passen. Würde ich gern nehmen, klassisch geht mir langsam auf den Keks...


----------



## TKS (14. Januar 2010)

Hab auch noch eine schöne Nachricht - erzähl ich dann auf der nächsten Tour!


----------



## bergsprint (14. Januar 2010)

was ist denn eine schöne nachricht ? hat deine frau aufgehört nach einen hund zu fragen ?


----------



## TKS (14. Januar 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> was ist denn eine schöne nachricht ? hat deine frau aufgehört nach einen hund zu fragen ?



Nene, , hast ne PN  Bisher kommt noch kein Kinderanhänger ans Rad!


----------



## daniel77 (14. Januar 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Nene, , hast ne PN  Bisher kommt *noch* kein Kinderanhänger ans Rad!



die Betonung liegt auf "noch"


----------



## TKS (14. Januar 2010)

daniel77 schrieb:


> die Betonung liegt auf "noch"



 Schaun mer mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weimi78 (15. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich will heute Nachmittag LOCKER von KS aus den R1 bis Hann.Münden fahren und dann über Lutterberg, Benterode und Uschlag heim. Möchte sich jemand anschließen? Ich wäre so 14.30 Uhr in Wolfsanger.

Grüße
Ronny


----------



## tschabo007 (15. Januar 2010)

Sonntag treten?


----------



## bergroff (16. Januar 2010)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Sonntag treten?


 Gibt es was, dann gebt Bescheid, in Nordhessen wird es weiter Schnee geben, heißt es schon mal. Unser Versuch heute Richtung Bilstein zu kommen scheiterte etwa einen Kilometer vor dem Marathontrail am Jägerborn. Tiefschnee satt, also, nur gespurte Wege machen Sinn in dieser Jahreszeit und eine Trailabfahrt durchs Gelände bringt viel schieben, spaßig ists trotzdem, auch ohne Reißbrettstifte im Sommer-pneu.


----------



## TKS (19. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

wollte morgen früh (20.01.) so um ca. 9:00 bis 11:00 / 11:30 mit dem MTB auf der Strasse rumalbern; locker die Strasse nach HMÜ (der R1 ist nicht fahrbar, zumindest war das am Mo. so). Ist meine zweite Fahrt seit knapp 4 Wochen, also WIRKLICH LOCKER (ca. 23er Schnitt... ).

Wer Lust hat: Fahre ab Harleshausen, kann unterwegs einsammeln.


----------



## tschabo007 (22. Januar 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wollte morgen früh (20.01.) so um ca. 9:00 bis 11:00 / 11:30 mit dem MTB auf der Strasse rumalbern; locker die Strasse nach HMÜ (der R1 ist nicht fahrbar, zumindest war das am Mo. so). Ist meine zweite Fahrt seit knapp 4 Wochen, also WIRKLICH LOCKER (ca. 23er Schnitt... ).
> 
> Wer Lust hat: Fahre ab Harleshausen, kann unterwegs einsammeln.



War ich leider zu spät, sonst hätte ich gerne geholfen......beim schneller fahren.

Ach ja wen es interessiert:
Warmetal Hausrunde also von Weimar bis Obermeiser, dann links weg richtung Zierenberg nach Ehrsten (am 16% Berg vorbei) komplett RR tauglich
Ich war leider mit Spikes unterwegs.... hatte Angst

Kussi michael


----------



## TKS (22. Januar 2010)

Habichtswald ist total vereist; war gestern und heute Laufen; auch mit Geländeschuhen grenzwertig. Beim MTB auf jeden Fall Spikes aufziehen... Habn paar Bremsspuren gesehen die berab an einem Baum endeten 

Fährt wer morgen (Sa.)? Hätte Lust auf 3 Stunden lockeres Radeln in der Ebene (gern auch RR-taugliche Strecken).


----------



## tschabo007 (22. Januar 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Habichtswald ist total vereist; war gestern und heute Laufen; auch mit Geländeschuhen grenzwertig. Beim MTB auf jeden Fall Spikes aufziehen... Habn paar Bremsspuren gesehen die berab an einem Baum endeten
> 
> Fährt wer morgen (Sa.)? Hätte Lust auf 3 Stunden lockeres Radeln in der Ebene (gern auch RR-taugliche Strecken).



Ne klappt bei mir nüscht, muss Schaffe.


----------



## TKS (22. Januar 2010)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Ne klappt bei mir nüscht, muss Schaffe.



Also, wenn noch wer Lust hat; werde gleich mal unser Prinzchen vom Sofa jagen...  Hatta jesacht dassa fahn will...


----------



## bergsprint (22. Januar 2010)

Endlich ist der Termin  da.
Koobi kommt nach Kassel,das Fachgeschäft fur Radsport und Laufbekleidung.
NEUERÖFFNUNG am 06.02
Friedrichstrasse 18 direkt hintern Parkhaus am Radhighway.


----------



## TKS (22. Januar 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> Endlich ist der Termin  da.
> Koobi kommt nach Kassel,das Fachgeschäft fur Radsport und Laufbekleidung.
> NEUERÖFFNUNG am 06.02
> Friedrichstrasse 18 direkt hintern Parkhaus am Radhighway.



Da schau ich doch mal gern vorbei  Gibts auch Sekt und Schnittchen?  100% Rabatt-Aktion für die ersten 1000 Kunden???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (22. Januar 2010)

ich habe einige flyer,bei vorlage gibts punkte.muß ich mal verteilen.


----------



## TKS (22. Januar 2010)

Bist Du noch bei Bernd?


----------



## bergsprint (23. Januar 2010)

ich bin im königstor


----------



## Prinzchen (25. Januar 2010)

Wer hat Lust nächsten Sonntag gemütlich um 11:00 mit Quax und mir eine Fuldatalrunde zu drehen (schließen uns den Ortsschildjungs an)?


----------



## bergsprint (25. Januar 2010)

schlechte nachrichten!!
24h in sontra wird verlegt.

Aus organisatorischen Gründen sind wir als Veranstalter des
24 Std Rennens gezwungen den Termin 29. - 30. Mai 2010 zu verschieben!

Neuer Termin ist der 14. - 15. August 2010!

Teams, die an diesem Termin nicht teilnehmen können, erhalten selbstverständlich
ihre Anmeldegebühr zurück. Bitte schickt mir in diesem Fall eine Email.

Informiert auch Eure Teamkollegen, diese Email erhalten nur die Teamleader!

Wir bedauern diese Änderung, sind jedoch zuversichtlich, das alle MTB-Fahrer
auch an diesem Termin teilnehmen werden.


Für Rückfragen stehen wir Euch unter 05653 / 919814 zur Verfügung!
Alle weiteren Infos findet Ihr wie gewohnt in unserem Forum.


Euer Orga-Team

Felix Reimuth & Tim Liehmann


Tim Liehmann
Am Hollstein 51
36205 Sontra-Weißenborn


----------



## TKS (25. Januar 2010)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust nächsten Sonntag gemütlich um 11:00 mit Quax und mir eine Fuldatalrunde zu drehen (schließen uns den Ortsschildjungs an)?



*lol* ))))


----------



## daniel77 (25. Januar 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> schlechte nachrichten!!
> 24h in sontra wird verlegt.
> 
> Aus organisatorischen Gründen sind wir als Veranstalter des
> ...



F*?k off !!!

Wie soll ich jetzt wissen ob ich da kann??
Naja, hoffen wir mal das Beste 

Komm ich halt zum Kellerwald ........

Wie wärs denn am dem WE mit einer Alternative, ihr Jungs kommt runter und wir fahren in 24h durch den Jura nach Genf 
wir können uns selbstverständlich auch etwas mehr Zeit lassen............


----------



## bergsprint (26. Januar 2010)

ich kann auf keinen fall am14/15.08.werde heute abend die meldung zurücknehmen.ihr könnt mich vorher anrufen falls es noch einwände gibt.

mfg jochen


----------



## bergroff (29. Januar 2010)

So, liebe Geländeradsportinteressierte unter Zeitnahme, die dabei auch noch Interesse am Rumballern mit Schießgewehren haben, unser Termin steht offiziell:  

7. MTB-Funbiker-Biathlon in Niestetal am 07.03.2010 ab 10 Uhr

Infos gibts über die Einladung und am Sonntag davor um 11 Uhr nee Proberunde und Probezielen, denn die 3/4 Minute Strafzeit pro Fehlschuß können bei dem Kurs a-roff un a-roaf richtig bitter sein, das bei normalen Biathlonbedinungen entweder im Schnee oder durch die Matsche, lassen wir uns überraschen.

Ansonsten schon mal zur aktuellen Lage in der Nähe der Strecke ein vertrautes Winterbild. Wie zu merken, es schneit schon wieder. Unterm Schnee ist ein hartnäckiges Schneeeisgemisch, nicht fahrbar gibts eigentlich nicht, aber das ist mit Vorsicht zu geniessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (29. Januar 2010)

bergroff schrieb:


> 7. MTB-Funbiker-Biathlon in Niestetal am 07.03.2010 ab 10 Uhr



Gern wär ich dabei 

ABER, ich sag nur 50cm Neuschnee und Aldi-Suisse verkauft Lifttickets  

Grüssle ins nordhessische Bergland.......


----------



## TKS (30. Januar 2010)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust nächsten Sonntag gemütlich um 11:00 mit Quax und mir eine Fuldatalrunde zu drehen (schließen uns den Ortsschildjungs an)?



Jetzt mal im Ernst: Echt jetzt?!?  Ich würde ja gerne fahren, aber bei dem Schnee weiß ich nicht so ganz ob das funzt. Bei so nem Winter denkt man dann doch über eine Rolle fürs Rad und Allrad fürs Auto nach...


----------



## tschabo007 (30. Januar 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Jetzt mal im Ernst: Echt jetzt?!?  Ich würde ja gerne fahren, aber bei dem Schnee weiß ich nicht so ganz ob das funzt. Bei so nem Winter denkt man dann doch über eine Rolle fürs Rad und Allrad fürs Auto nach...



Och menno mit Spikes gehts so.....macht stark, auch zu Fuß

Ach wer sind denn die Ortschildfahrer?
Ist daß das Regioteam?   
Dann besser für sich behalten das man eigentlich mtb fährt, und unbedingt ein Blech anbauen was bis zum Boden geht .... sonst spritzt es so beim Schatten haben,äääähh, fahren


----------



## TKS (30. Januar 2010)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Dann besser für sich behalten das man eigentlich mtb fährt, und unbedingt ein Blech anbauen was bis zum Boden geht .... sonst spritzt es so beim Schatten haben,äääähh, fahren



Du kennst die Jungs also auch


----------



## TKS (30. Januar 2010)

bergroff schrieb:


> So, liebe Geländeradsportinteressierte unter Zeitnahme, die dabei auch noch Interesse am Rumballern mit Schießgewehren haben, unser Termin steht offiziell:
> 
> 7. MTB-Funbiker-Biathlon in Niestetal am 07.03.2010 ab 10 Uhr
> 
> ...



Jaja, die blöden Strafminuten... Muss ich nächstes Mal halt immer vor jedem Schiessen einen Jägermeister trinken


----------



## tschabo007 (30. Januar 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Du kennst die Jungs also auch



Nee kennen nicht... Hab nur mal sowas von jemanden gehört, der gehört hat dass....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergroff (30. Januar 2010)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Nee kennen nicht... Hab nur mal sowas von jemanden gehört, der gehört hat dass....


Nee, nee, gibs zu, ein kleines Stück dabeigewesen zu sein, die erwarten tiefgelegt, bis kurz über der Teerdecke, aber, egal ists eh bei diesen Verhältnissen, oder?
Mit Grüßen in die Schweiz und nach Lohfelden, auch wir haben Neuschnee, satt, in der Söhre, oben drauf sicher 30 cm, gefühlt 50 cm, mindestens, da müssen dann schon mal die Schneeschuhe raus, alles geht dann nicht mehr, da legste das Schutzblech hoch und schiebst, nur noch Einrad. Ich sag schon, geht nicht, gibts nicht, aber grenzwertig und doch wunderschön und ohne Reißbrettstifte gehts fast noch besser, aber nur irgendwie, denn wir haben Winter und es fällt halt Schnee.

Und, wer tut sich das am Sonntag noch an?


----------



## Prinzchen (30. Januar 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Jetzt mal im Ernst: Echt jetzt?!?  Ich würde ja gerne fahren, aber bei dem Schnee weiß ich nicht so ganz ob das funzt. Bei so nem Winter denkt man dann doch über eine Rolle fürs Rad und Allrad fürs Auto nach...



Wir können ja mitm MTB bis HaMü mitfahren, die Jung bisschen ärgern und dann links den Berg hoch...


----------



## TKS (30. Januar 2010)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Wir können ja mitm MTB bis HaMü mitfahren, die Jung bisschen ärgern und dann links den Berg hoch...



Oh je. Aber nicht mit meiner Schlechtwetterschlampe. Höhe als 190 Kriege ich meinen Puls nämlich nicht. Nötig um mitzuhalten wäre hochgerechnet um die 230... Neben Falk hätte ich letzte Woche fast mein Frühstück wiedergesehen. Wollen wir nicht locker alleine fahren und dann in Wilhelmshausen über Holzhausen zurück? Falls die Straßen geräumt sind.


----------



## daniel77 (30. Januar 2010)

hier war heute nicht geräumt....zum Glück 

Freeriding auf der Klewenalp/Vierwaldstättersee











(die Spuren waren nach 30min wieder zugeschneit) 
Wenns jedes WE so runterhaut dann fang ich erst im März wieder an zu biken.......


----------



## daniel77 (31. Januar 2010)

statt Spikes >


----------



## bergroff (31. Januar 2010)

Tja, bei den Verhältnissen hier in Nordhessen auf den Hügeln, da helfen auch keine Spikes oder geflochtenen Ketten mehr, so bleibt Frau Holle von vorne unberührt im Tiefschnee und zeigt sich mal gaanz anders.


----------



## TKS (31. Januar 2010)

Geht nur noch laufen (obwohl - fragt mal Prinzchen...  ) oder Skilanglauf (kann ich nur empfehlen!). Radtechnisch werde ich morgen mal versuchen das Fuldatal zu rocken mit der Schlechtwetterschlampe (MTB). Wenn wer Lust hat - bin morgen zeitlich relativ flexibel und würde mich über Mitfahrer freuen .


----------



## bergsprint (1. Februar 2010)

der koobi hat am samstag schon aufgemacht.öffnungszeiten von 12-18 uhr


----------



## TKS (1. Februar 2010)

So, endlich bekomme ich auch einen Crosser! 

Wer Lust hat ab Freitag bzw. Samstag mit Schutzblechen und Stollenreifchen auf der Strasse rumzualbern kann gern mitkommen!

Schöööööne Opageometrie das!!!


----------



## xkasimirx (1. Februar 2010)

Hi,

am 29. August 2010 findet der Ötztaler Radmarathon statt, ich weiß das fährt man auf´m Renner!
Wir wollen ein Team bilden, um die Chance bei der Startplatzvergabe zu erhöhen und die Anfahrt- und Unterkunftskosten zu reduzieren. Bis jetzt sind wir zu dritt!
Ich denke der Marathon ist sicherlich ein geiles Erlebnis! Also wer Lust hat mit uns am Ende des Sommers nach Sölden zu fahren und sich mal richtig zu quälen, der meldet sich bei mir! Die Registrierung läuft bereits und wir wollen uns nach Möglichkeit diese Woche noch anmelden.

http://www.oetztaler-radmarathon.com/

Grüße Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prinzchen (2. Februar 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> So, endlich bekomme ich auch einen Crosser!
> 
> Wer Lust hat ab Freitag bzw. Samstag mit Schutzblechen und Stollenreifchen auf der Strasse rumzualbern kann gern mitkommen!
> 
> Schöööööne Opageometrie das!!!



Dann gibts aber keine Ausreden mehr


----------



## TKS (2. Februar 2010)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Dann gibts aber keine Ausreden mehr



Doch! Mal sehen... Schneesturm! 

Außerdem:
- die breiten Reifen bremsen auf der Strasse
- die hohe Sitzposition kostet mindestens 2 Watt bei 30 km/h
- das Mehrgewicht vom Crosser bremst am Berg
- die Schutzbleche bremsen im Fahrtwind, kostet Körner
- die SPD-Pedale übertragen ja die Kraft viiiiel schlechter als   Rennradpedale
.... und jetzt das Killerargument: Das Teil ist nicht aus Carbon, hat keine Scheibenbremsen und keine Vollfederung - ergo: Schrott! Kann man heutzutage eigentlich nicht mehr fahren, sowas 

Wie war das außerddem noch mal mit der Motivation? Prinzchen ist jetzt unser Obermotivator


----------



## bergsprint (3. Februar 2010)

es gibt neue designs bei uns






das fully kommt später


----------



## daniel77 (3. Februar 2010)

Oh Gott, wer hat das denn verbrochen, dass es noch schlimmer geht kann ich kaum glauben.
Der Borne hat einfach ein grundlegendes Problem was das Design angeht, schei£! Name und auch noch ein schei+° Logo 
Naja, wenigstens ist die Skinhead-Schrift vom Oberrohr verschwunden.

Geil is ja auch das er zwar beim rot/schwarzen die Color-X0 Gruppe verbauen kann , beim blau/weissem aber nicht 
Wie kann man nur sowas verpeilen und die Rahmen dann nicht konsequent in den Farben die es bei Sram gibt lackieren (z.B. grün), bzw. in Farben die zur Gabellackierung passen. Wie man gutes Bike-Design macht braucht man sich nur bei Cube oder Speci an- bzw. abschauen.


----------



## bergsprint (3. Februar 2010)

das fully ist richtig gut muß aber erst noch ein foto machen(schwarz-rot-grau)


----------



## TKS (3. Februar 2010)

Sieht doch ganz gut aus das schwarz-rote! Und für den Preis den der wahrscheinlich dafür aufruft ist es doch O. K. Endlich mal ein kurzes Steuerrohr. 

Ist Speci wirklich schöner? 

Was soll der Eimer denn mit X0 und sonstigem Leichtkrams kosten? Und was wiegt das Teil in ca. 50cm? Gibt's den Rahmen auch ohne Logos drauf?


----------



## Prinzchen (4. Februar 2010)

Cool Borni hat die alten Cube Plastik Rahmen gekauft, die alle durchgebrochen sind...


----------



## TKS (4. Februar 2010)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Cool Borni hat die alten Cube Plastik Rahmen gekauft, die alle durchgebrochen sind...



Stimmt - jetzt wo Du es sagst!


----------



## bergsprint (4. Februar 2010)

da steht doch nicht radon drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-Chris (5. Februar 2010)

INFO:

Der R1 richtung MEG ist ab Dennhausen nur mit Spikes befahrbar, fast durchgehend geschlossene eisdecke.

MfG Chris


----------



## TKS (5. Februar 2010)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> INFO:
> 
> Der R1 richtung MEG ist ab Dennhausen nur mit Spikes befahrbar, fast durchgehend geschlossene eisdecke.
> 
> MfG Chris



danke! Dann werde ich mal das Warmetal rocken.


----------



## bergroff (5. Februar 2010)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> INFO:
> 
> Der R1 richtung MEG ist ab Dennhausen nur mit Spikes befahrbar, fast durchgehend geschlossene eisdecke.
> 
> MfG Chris



Ja und quer durch die Aue zwischen Wilhelmshöhe und Lohfelden-Vollmarshausen die selbe Geschichte, geht auch ohne Reißbrettstifte aber alles gefährlich voll Eis und Wasser. Immerhin es taut bis zur nächsten Schneeattake. Ich sach, noch ist Winter.


----------



## El Butre (5. Februar 2010)

Harte Konkurrenz für unsere Kasseler Nabenschmiede !!
http://www.radmarkt.de/rm/content/home/news.php?id=3595


----------



## TKS (5. Februar 2010)

Crosser bei dem Wetter ist kuuuuhl!!! 39/52 auf 12/27 ist zwar ein bisschen seltsam zu fahren aber ich finde die breiten Reifen echt praktisch. Morgen kommenendlich die Schutzbleche dran dann bleib ich auch sauber.


----------



## Prinzchen (5. Februar 2010)

Welche Richtung steht denn morgen an? Warmetal oder HaMü


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (5. Februar 2010)

muß auch mal ein bischen radfahren,könnt ihr bei meinentempo noch ballance halten?


----------



## Jehoover (5. Februar 2010)

huhu
hab keine Spikes drauf und will mal wieder an die frische Luft. Gibts Ecken die nicht so rutschig und matschig sind? Hab Badminton und Rolle fahren satt 

P.s.: Mir gefällt das neuen Design vom harten und vollen Plastikrahmen... Mal sehen, wann mein Alugerüst ersetzt wird  
Wobei mM nach ein EPIC o.ä. nicht vergleichbar ist da es grundsätzlich in einer anderen Preisklasse angeboten wird. Und damit sind die Plasterohre vom Borni doch ein guter Kompromiss zwischen sparen und posen


----------



## daniel77 (5. Februar 2010)

Es schneit! seit heut mittag 20cm Neuschnee in den Ob/Nidwaldener Alpen, alternative Sportarten machen Spass 
Berge ich komme!

Das Borne Fully gefällt ganz gut, die Kombi von glänzendem und mattem Lack ist nett, aber Logo und Name sind echt schei$$e


----------



## Jehoover (5. Februar 2010)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Es schneit! seit heut mittag 20cm Neuschnee in den Ob/Nidwaldener Alpen, alternative Sportarten machen Spass
> Berge ich komme!



Sonst belegste sowas doch immer mit fotos?!


----------



## TKS (5. Februar 2010)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Welche Richtung steht denn morgen an? Warmetal oder HaMü



Wenn ihr bis 14 Uhr warten könnt komme ich mit dem Crosser mit. Muss nur erst arbeiten dann Schutzbleche abholen und dann dranbauen. Fähen wir wie vor 2 Wochen Sa. ? ;-)


----------



## Cube-Chris (5. Februar 2010)

Und das heißt ?? Wo muss ich hinkommen ?

MfG Chris


----------



## TKS (6. Februar 2010)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Und das heißt ?? Wo muss ich hinkommen ?
> 
> MfG Chris



Dann um 14 Uhr Kreuzung Wolfhager Str. / Obervellmarer Str. (Harleshausen) ? Dann 2-3 Stunden über die Felder (Asphalt).


----------



## Cube-Chris (6. Februar 2010)

Sorry da hab ich schon locker ne stunde anfahrt, da komme ich auf 4-5 Std. bei dem Wetter. Nee Nee, lieber nicht. Euch viel spass.

MfG Chris


----------



## TKS (6. Februar 2010)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Sorry da hab ich schon locker ne stunde anfahrt, da komme ich auf 4-5 Std. bei dem Wetter. Nee Nee, lieber nicht. Euch viel spass.
> 
> MfG Chris



Können uns auch auf halber Strecke treffen. Fahre um zwei los. Ruf am Besten mal an.


----------



## bergsprint (6. Februar 2010)

außer die abschnitte im nassen auf der strasse war alles mist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (6. Februar 2010)

War eigentlich ganz schön heute im Warmetal. Bis auf den Nebel und die 3 km völlig ungeräumte Strasse...

Und über 700 Höhenmeter sind doch ganz tolles Wintertraining.  Musste Prinzchen auch noch unbedingt übern Dörnberg ;-)


----------



## daniel77 (6. Februar 2010)

Alternative Sportarten:













Kalorien tanken:


----------



## bergroff (6. Februar 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> außer die abschnitte im nassen auf der strasse war alles mist



Ging doch gut, Kerle, wenn nur nicht die Reißbrettstifte dich immer wieder am Teer festgehalten hätten, dafür sparste dir (fast oder nich) den Gang in die Muckibude für die Beinmuskulatur, oder war es doch noch eher Masse minus Beschleunigung. Das nächste mal aber mindestens über Friedrichsbrück und die Söhre zurück, auf einmal, bergroff und nicht gekniffen. Die Geländeschneematschschlitterfahrten können wir ältere Herren die nächsten Tage einfach auslassen oder gleich auf'n Meißner oder bis zum nächsten richtigen Schnee, der kommt wieder, bestimmt.

Parallel zu Helmut Mauers baikalumrundungsvortrag auf der morgigen bikeexpo (der letzte Vortrag dieser Art war wunderschön und dauerte sick knapp 4 Stunden) könnte es ja sicher noch etwas radfahren geben, oder?


----------



## Cube-Chris (6. Februar 2010)

ich komme proletenmäßig mit dem Auto zur Expo !


----------



## bergroff (6. Februar 2010)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> ich komme proletenmäßig mit dem Auto zur Expo !



Was halten wir denn davon?! oder Dachgepäckträger und Rädchen drauf zum Schneeradfahren aufm Meißner, die Leipziger Straße liegt doch in direkter Richtung, Schneebruch gilt doch nur für Loipenfahrer oder?


----------



## xkasimirx (6. Februar 2010)

Hi,
wann seid ihr denn auf der expo? Wäre ja mal ne gute gelegenheit sich mal zu treffen!
Gruß Kai


----------



## bergroff (7. Februar 2010)

xkasimirx schrieb:


> Hi,
> wann seid ihr denn auf der expo? Wäre ja mal ne gute gelegenheit sich mal zu treffen!
> Gruß Kai


Helmut hat seinen Vortrag auf 13 Uhr gesetzt, schöne Bilder, lustige Geschichten, bin wohl dann da.


----------



## bergroff (7. Februar 2010)

Schneis, so ein Sch... , allenthalber im Gelände ab 150 m über NN, auch mal tiefer. Gefrorenes Wasser in dicken Kristallen aus langsam schmelzendem dicken Schnee. No gripp, poor fun, harte Arbeit auf knüppelhartem Untergrund, hardcore, geht eigentlich nur gesalzen oder gespurt, wenn überhaupt eine Übung für  Bischhausentrails.

Ich riech schon wieder Neuschnee, wer weiß, das weiß und es bleibt wohl etwas kühl. Vielleicht sollten wir uns nach Basel einladen lassen und am 22. den Schnee entgültig mit dem Morgenstraich vertreiben.


----------



## daniel77 (7. Februar 2010)

bergroff schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir uns nach Basel einladen lassen und am 22. den Schnee entgültig mit dem Morgenstraich vertreiben.



Damit wird wohl leider nichts werden, es wird nun bei uns ab übermorgen kälter und es gibt (zumindest in den Bergen) Neuschnee (YES!!)
Ich hatte heute auf meiner 4 Stunden RR Runde durch die erste Jurakette so ziemlich alles was man beim Radfahren nicht will, Nieselregen, dichter Nebel , Schneematsch auf der Abfahrt, aber immerhin +2-7°C (nur deswegen hab ichs solange ausgehalten)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vagant (9. Februar 2010)

Tach Kassel,

Kurze Querschläger-Info :
Wer Lust auf einen Fortgeschrittenen-Fahrtechnikkurs hat, aber nicht weit fahren will, könnte am  14.Mai  in KASSEL mitmachen.
Hab ich auf der Seite von Joko gefunden.

Das ist jetzt aber keine versteckte Werbung, sondern Eigennutz :
   bin schon angemeldet ( Level 4 ) und den Kurs wirds erst ab 5 Anmeldungen geben.

Gruß aus Rotenburg auch an der Fulda.


----------



## TKS (9. Februar 2010)

Vagant schrieb:


> Tach Kassel,
> 
> Kurze Querschläger-Info :
> Wer Lust auf einen Fortgeschrittenen-Fahrtechnikkurs hat, aber nicht weit fahren will, könnte am  14.Mai  in KASSEL mitmachen.
> ...



Was soll das mit dem Kurs genau werden? Level 4? Wer ist joko? Gibts den Kurs auch getrennt für mit und ohne Federgabel? Und für V- und Scheibenbremse? Fully / Hardtail? Braucht man den Kurs in Zukunft um auf den Trails fahren zu dürfen? Darf ich ohne Kurs noch Rennen fahren? Fragen über Fragen  (Nich böse sein, is nur Spaß


----------



## Cube-Chris (9. Februar 2010)

Iss aber was dran !!!


----------



## Prinzchen (10. Februar 2010)

Vagant schrieb:


> Tach Kassel,
> 
> Kurze Querschläger-Info :
> Wer Lust auf einen Fortgeschrittenen-Fahrtechnikkurs hat, aber nicht weit fahren will, könnte am  14.Mai  in KASSEL mitmachen.
> ...



Moin,

bin dabei, meld mich bitte bei Level 4,375 (Restalkohol über 2,5, Crossrad ohne Bremswirkung, Reifendruck über 6 Bar) an.

Alternativ nehm ich auch an Nudeln kochen ohne Wasser teil... 


Wer macht am Samstag bei einer lockeren Runde (Level 3) mit einzelnen Schneeverwehungen (Level 4) und abschließendem Bergzeitfahren (Kotzgrenze) mit Quax mit?


----------



## Cube-Chris (10. Februar 2010)

Hab gestern erst 19 Punkte geholt, und kann Dir sagen nach 4 std. machts echt kein spaß mehr. Ist dann eher so ne art survival training, mit absterbenden füssen und so. Würd gerne mitkommen ist aber bei dem Wetter echt zu weit bzw zu lang. Wenn´s nen bischen wärmer wird komme ich gerne mit.

MfG Chris


----------



## Prinzchen (10. Februar 2010)

Nehmt Ihr in Euerm Team irgendwas?

Wir kann man denn an einem Tag 6:30 Stunden Radfahren???

Ohne Übernachtung!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-Chris (10. Februar 2010)

4 Std. 45 min. und ich hatte gar keine andere wahl , der Michi hat geguidet 

oder meinste den Hans ??

Der hats ja wenigstens schön warm, hiermit auch schöne grüße ins Trainingslager.

MfG Chris


----------



## hutsche (10. Februar 2010)

In Portugal geht das sehr gut! Wie ist eigentlich das Wetter in Kassel zur Zeit?


----------



## Cube-Chris (10. Februar 2010)

Um es kurz zu fassen Schei..e.
Arschkalt und schnee ohne ende.

MfG Chris


----------



## hutsche (10. Februar 2010)

Nächtes Jahr können ja ein paar mitkommen. Im Januar/Februar ist das die wettersicherste Region in Europa, noch vor Malle!


----------



## Prinzchen (10. Februar 2010)

hutsche schrieb:


> In Portugal geht das sehr gut! Wie ist eigentlich das Wetter in Kassel zur Zeit?



Portugal gibt nur halbe Punktzahl wegen Warmduscher 

Wetter Kassel: Schneefall -3 Grad - jetzt sieht man die Eisplatten nicht mehr


----------



## hutsche (10. Februar 2010)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Um es kurz zu fassen Schei..e.
> Arschkalt und schnee ohne ende.
> 
> MfG Chris



Ach ne, echt?


----------



## onkel_c (10. Februar 2010)

hutsche schrieb:


> In Portugal geht das sehr gut! Wie ist eigentlich das Wetter in Kassel zur Zeit?



einfach nur spitze, soviele langlaufkilometer incl. höhenmetern hatte ich noch nie. besser kann man sich mit alternativem training gar nicht vorbereiten. und das soll auch noch weiter so bleiben 

radfahren aus trainingszwecken im winter bei eis und schnee? NEVER!


----------



## bergroff (11. Februar 2010)

hutsche schrieb:


> Ach ne, echt?


Nee, glaubste nich; doch, nach den weiteren Neuschneefällen geht hiermit die Depesche an alle geflüchteten, entweder leitet Ihr ein Schneefreiheits-Asylverfahren wo ihr weilt ein oder kommet zurück. Die Kehrwoche für den www.mtb-funbiker.de -Biathlon steht an, damit am 07.03. geradelt und nicht gerodelt werden kann, oder sollten wir vielleicht doch eher eine Loipe passend zum Vorredner spuren


----------



## TKS (11. Februar 2010)

bergroff schrieb:


> Nee, glaubste nich; doch, nach den weiteren Neuschneefällen geht hiermit die Depesche an alle geflüchteten, entweder leitet Ihr ein Schneefreiheits-Asylverfahren wo ihr weilt ein oder kommet zurück. Die Kehrwoche für den www.mtb-funbiker.de -Biathlon steht an, damit am 07.03. geradelt und nicht gerodelt werden kann, oder sollten wir vielleicht doch eher eine Loipe passend zum Vorredner spuren



Ich wäre wie der Onkel für Loipen spuren. Wird auch lustiger in der Abfahrt  Dann noch eine Knarre auf den Buckel und los gehts. Gibts dieses Jahr eigentlich auch endlich die Klasse 'jede Runde einen Jagertee trinken'? Dann würde ich nämlich noch schnell vorher einen Fahrtetchnikkurs dafür machen...


----------



## Weimi78 (11. Februar 2010)

Und wenn gar nix hilft, dann nehmt diese wichtigen Tipps an: ;-)

http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/stadt-kassel/kassel/radler-trotzen-schnee-626125.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weimi78 (11. Februar 2010)

Doppelpost


----------



## TKS (11. Februar 2010)

Weimi78 schrieb:


> Und wenn gar nix hilft, dann nehmt diese wichtigen Tipps an: ;-)
> 
> http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/stadt-kassel/kassel/radler-trotzen-schnee-626125.html



Na ja, wenn's der Kevin sagt dann muss es ja stimmen ;-) 

Fahre nachher eine Runde nach HMü. mit dem Crossrad. Kommt wer mit ( so gegen 13 Uhr)?


----------



## onkel_c (11. Februar 2010)

habe gerade 2,5h Stunden Langlauf im HBW hinter mir, schöner pulvriger Neuschnee und frisch gespurt, nice .


----------



## TKS (11. Februar 2010)

Also der Hutsche müsste im Frühjahr abgehen wie der Blitz! 6 Stunden Radfahren - Respekt! Habe heute mal ein 10-Gang-Rad gebaut (nachdem der linke Schalthebel den Geist aufgegeben hat - bringt super Trittfrequenzen bergab !). Der ganze Krams mit 30 Gängen wird völlig überbewertet. In der Ebene reichen 4 Gänge aus zum Grundlagentraining


----------



## TKS (11. Februar 2010)

onkel_c schrieb:


> habe gerade 2,5h Stunden Langlauf im HBW hinter mir, schöner pulvriger Neuschnee und frisch gespurt, nice .



Funktioniert die Rohloff im Schnee nicht?


----------



## hutsche (11. Februar 2010)

Findet der Biathlon auch bei (Tief)Schnee statt? Mal sehen, vielleicht treffe ich ja diesmal mehr als 3 Schuss.


----------



## hutsche (11. Februar 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Der ganze Krams mit 30 Gängen wird völlig überbewertet.



Haha, der Quax fährt ne Mädchenkurbel!


----------



## bergroff (11. Februar 2010)

hutsche schrieb:


> Findet der Biathlon auch bei (Tief)Schnee statt? Mal sehen, vielleicht treffe ich ja diesmal mehr als 3 Schuss.



Aktuelle Wettermeldung, Schnee, Schnee und noch etwas Schnee, nicht das du denkst, weiterhin da unten überwintern zu können und an dieser Malesse vorbeizukommen, wir schicken dir gerne unseren Schnee runter, zumindest als kühlen Regen, kenn ich von Malle genau wie um Mallaga um diese Jahreszeit. 

Es ist ja noch kein Blitzart, aber aufm (kurzem) Weg von Heiligenrode nach Sandershausen bin ich gerade erst (22 Uhr 55) durch höhere Schneeverwehungen und bissigem Schneegestöber geradelt. Der Neuschnee fühlt sich für ohne-Reißbrettstift-Fahrer gar nicht mal so schlecht an, wenigstens sind die Scheiß-Eis-Platten griffig überdeckt. Also, wir bauen dann mal doch eine Bobbahn im Tiefschnee um den Schiessplatz, wenn das so weiter geht und überlegen neue Wintersportarten trentig ums Zweirad, vielleicht mit Tragepassagen durch Tiefschnee oder dem Auslösen einer Überkopflawine von Tannenwipfeln, genau wie freeridesnowbikeriding. Gute Ideen werden mit einem Moselgrappa honoriert! -besonders zeitbeschleunigende- da ich auch so ein 3-Schuss-Treffer-Kandidat bin, auf Langdistanz, da tut es dann multipliziert besonders weh.


----------



## TKS (12. Februar 2010)

Wie, Ihr trefft mehr als zweimal? Und ich mache mir ernsthaft Sorgen um die innere Sicherheit wenn der Hutsche so schlecht schießt ;-)

Gehe jetzt erstmal Garage ausgraben... 

@ Hutsche: ist ne Männerkurbel (175er) mit 39/53


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (12. Februar 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Funktioniert die Rohloff im Schnee nicht?



... doch, doch, da muss sie ja eh den ganzen Winter durch, täglich - Arbeit hin und retour, Stadtverkehr, Kindertransport ...
Mir hat aber mal ein nicht ganz unbekannter Trainingswissenschaftler geraten, ab +3°C kein Radsport mehr zu betreiben, da es für die Muskeln kontraproduktiv ist. Da ich eh Wintersport g**** finde, kann ich mir derzeit nix besseres vorstellen. Erinnern wir uns doch mal zurück an einen normalen Winter: Von November - Februar/März Nieselregen, Regen, Schneematsch beiTemperaturen von 3-5°C. Da finde ICH diese Variante deutlich angenehmer!


----------



## TKS (12. Februar 2010)

onkel_c schrieb:


> ... doch, doch, da muss sie ja eh den ganzen Winter durch, täglich - Arbeit hin und retour, Stadtverkehr, Kindertransport ...
> Mir hat aber mal ein nicht ganz unbekannter Trainingswissenschaftler geraten, ab +3°C kein Radsport mehr zu betreiben, da es für die Muskeln kontraproduktiv ist. Da ich eh Wintersport g**** finde, kann ich mir derzeit nix besseres vorstellen. Erinnern wir uns doch mal zurück an einen normalen Winter: Von November - Februar/März Nieselregen, Regen, Schneematsch beiTemperaturen von 3-5°C. Da finde ICH diese Variante deutlich angenehmer!



da haste Recht. Wer kommt nachher mit ins Fuldatal ;-) ?


----------



## tschabo007 (12. Februar 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> da haste Recht. Wer kommt nachher mit ins Fuldatal ;-) ?



Wann ist denn nachher??


----------



## bergsprint (12. Februar 2010)

hast du eine schneepfughalterung aus carbon ?


----------



## bergroff (12. Februar 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> hast du eine schneepfughalterung aus carbon ?



Ich such dann mal die Platte von Kraftwerk von damals raus: "fahrn, fahrn, fahrn auf der Autobahn, düt, dülüt dülüt

Wann und wo gehts los?


----------



## tschabo007 (12. Februar 2010)

bergroff schrieb:


> Ich such dann mal die Platte von Kraftwerk von damals raus: "fahrn, fahrn, fahrn auf der Autobahn, düt, dülüt dülüt
> 
> Wann und wo gehts los?



Also der Chris holt mich gegen 14.15 Uhr ab, dann wollma inne Söhre...
JAJA der brauch das.
Können dich gerne aufm Weg einsammeln, DICH auch Jochen...
BTW musst du nix schaffe? jochen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (12. Februar 2010)

bin scheintot was heißt BTW ?
könnt ja mal probieren ob ihr mich überzeugen könnt bei dem wetter den platz beim brutalen ballern aufzugeben


----------



## tschabo007 (12. Februar 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> bin scheintot was heißt BTW ?
> könnt ja mal probieren ob ihr mich überzeugen könnt bei dem wetter den platz beim brutalen ballern aufzugeben



btw: by the way in deutsch übrigens, nebenbei....
Komm geb dir nen Ruck.... der chris kann schon aufm hinweg vorbei kommen.


----------



## bergsprint (12. Februar 2010)

beisewäi kenne ich nicht aber beiseförth


----------



## TKS (12. Februar 2010)

Bin raus für heute. Hab grade kein fahrbereites Radl da. Gehe in den HBW zum Langlaufloipenrocken. Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## tschabo007 (12. Februar 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Bin raus für heute. Hab grade kein fahrbereites Radl da. Gehe in den HBW zum Langlaufloipenrocken. Euch viel Spaß.



Hätte dir auch eines geborgt, so mit Sommerreifen und so.


----------



## bergsprint (13. Februar 2010)

bin heute mal ein gutes stück übern schmugglerpfad gefahren.die geschwindigkeit war im superkompesationsbereich der puls eher nicht.bin dann bergab mit reintreten über 10 kmh gekommen.war halt doch etwas tiefer der schnee.mal schauen wo es morgen hingeht.


----------



## daniel77 (13. Februar 2010)

Grüezi ins nordhessische Flachland immerhin habt ihr genauso viel Schnee wie wie


----------



## bergsprint (13. Februar 2010)

habe langsam die nase voll vom schnee


----------



## daniel77 (13. Februar 2010)

Wenn man den so wie heute "benutzen" kann dann gehts noch.....ma schauen was ich dazu morgen nach dem biken sag


----------



## Cube-Chris (14. Februar 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> habe langsam die nase voll vom schnee



wie machste wieder ne diät ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (14. Februar 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> habe langsam die *nase voll* vom *schnee*



Du meinst eine "Kur" 

war heute auch im Schnee unterwegs, auf geräumten Strassen mit festgefahrener Schneedecke kann man schon recht gut radeln........


----------



## bergsprint (14. Februar 2010)

zur kur ? so alt bin ich noch nicht.aber abnehmen muß ich .ich mache es wie der chris und rassiere mich erst im gesicht wenn ich ein bestimmtes gewicht erreicht habe .bleibt nur zu hoffen das ich nicht bald  mit dem gitarrist von zz top verwechselt werde


----------



## TKS (14. Februar 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> zur kur ? so alt bin ich noch nicht.aber abnehmen muß ich .ich mache es wie der chris und rassiere mich erst im gesicht wenn ich ein bestimmtes gewicht erreicht habe .bleibt nur zu hoffen das ich nicht bald  mit dem gitarrist von zz top verwechselt werde



Ja, bin jetzt auch in der deutlich-über-80 Kilo-Klasse angekommen. 4 Kilo sind aber seit den USA schon wieder runter; als nächstes knacke ich die 80-Kilo-Marke (hoffentlich... ). Oder ich kauf mir ein Fully dann habe ich bergauf ne Ausrede...


----------



## bergsprint (14. Februar 2010)

bin auch drauf und drann ein neues fully zu kaufen .leider zieht die ausrede mit dem mehrgewicht nicht


----------



## TKS (14. Februar 2010)

Geht im Team eigentlich als Alternativsportart auch Schneeschippen? Ich hab so die Schn.... voll und es schneit schon wieder. 

Da miete ich mir ne Garage damit ich nicht mehr kratzen muss und dann darf ich sie jeden morgen in doppelt so langer Zeit wieder ausgraben - son Sch... !!! Gut dass der bekloppte Vermieter für Ende März schon wieder gekündigt hat, muss ich nur das Nötigste machen. Oder halt Radfahren.


----------



## bergsprint (14. Februar 2010)

hatte auch die woche hausordnung.
radfahren ist bei dem wetter doch eh schneller,mußt nur aufpassen das dein mittelfinger nicht in der grußposition einfriert.


----------



## Prydz (14. Februar 2010)

Sooo, auch mal ein Lebenszeichen von mir. Hab das Punkte eintragen etwas schleifen gelassen, aber ich verspreche Besserung. 
Am Mitte der Woche taut es übrigens!


----------



## bergsprint (14. Februar 2010)

lieber schnee als wasser


----------



## Prydz (14. Februar 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> lieber schnee als wasser



Lieber Sonne als Schnee und Wasser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (14. Februar 2010)

Lieber trocken warm und Sonne!


----------



## onkel_c (15. Februar 2010)

ick wes nich wat ihr habt. passt doch. radfahren das ganze jahr über ist MONOTON.
A weng Abwechslung is scho guat!


----------



## Prinzchen (15. Februar 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Lieber trocken warm und Sonne!



Lieber Bier am Strand...


----------



## TKS (15. Februar 2010)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Lieber Bier am Strand...



Nöööö, hatte ich erst 3 Wochen lang in der Karibik; wird auf Dauer auch langweilig  Warmer Sand unter den Füßen, kristallklares Wasser und eine sanfte 25 Grad warme Brise so dass man nicht schwitzt, ein kilometerlanger leerer blendend weißer Strand, Pelikane am Himmel und Delfine im Wasser... Nene, dann doch lieber der nordhessische Winter auf den der OnkelC so steht 

Edit: Hatte die Bikinigirls vergessen. Waren in Miami halt ein bisschen chirurgisch nachbearbeitet, aber sonst OK.


----------



## onkel_c (16. Februar 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> .... Nene, dann doch lieber der nordhessische Winter auf den der OnkelC so steht



Torsten, es gibt doch nur zwei Möglichkeiten: flexibel sein und sich den Gegebenheiten anpassen (ja dass kann der Mensch sogar) oder stoisch versuchen wider besseren Wissens zu handeln und ewig dem vermeintlich besseren Wetter nachzutrauern. Nennt man dann Jammern auf hohem Niveau, hier in Nordhessen besonders verbreitet ...

Aber DAS WETTER scheint es ja gut mit Euch zu meinen, die Temperaturen sollen ja gen Wochende in den Plusbereich rutschen, der Schnee damit von der Gasse weichen und ihr könnt wieder stundenlang auf'm Sattel rumrutschen . Ich werde mir indes nochmal (und vielleicht letztmalig in diesem Winter) die volle Dröhnung Loipensport gönnen . So dürfte dann jeder nach dem Wochenende zufrieden sein. Außer den typischen Nordhessen eben ...

Schöne Arbeitswoche!

Carsten


----------



## TKS (16. Februar 2010)

Klage ohne zu Leiden ;-) Ich finde den Winter auch besser als das Regenzeugs, im Gegenteil, ich mag Schnee sogar. Trotzdem ist nichts gegen einen am Strand servierten Cocktail einzuwenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (16. Februar 2010)

EINLADUNG
 zum

KASSELER SCHNEEKÖNIG

Um den Kasseler Schneekönig zu ermitteln wollen wir am Abend  im Eliminatorverfahren eine 1 km Schnee/eisrunde fahren.
Als Termin ist  Samstag 20.02 um 20 Uhr geplant 
Campingkocher und Glühwein sind selbst mitzubringen. 
Das ist eine gute Gelegenheit,das sich alle Winterpokalteilnehmer aus Kassel und Umgebung und Freunde und Bekannte mal zum Biken treffen.
Sollten nicht genug Teilnehmer kommen machen wir einfach eine Nachtfahrt.
Treffpunkt per PN
​


----------



## Prinzchen (16. Februar 2010)

Cool, ist ALLES erlaubt?


----------



## bergsprint (16. Februar 2010)

jede radgröße und und plüschpeitschen
bin noch am überlegen ob der rundensieger einen kurzen trinken muß


----------



## TKS (16. Februar 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> jede radgröße und und plüschpeitschen
> bin noch am überlegen ob der rundensieger einen kurzen trinken muß



Prima, ich fahre 225/17er Reifen mit Winterprofil  Allrad bleibt ausgeschaltet damit es fair bleibt


----------



## bergsprint (16. Februar 2010)

was hst du denn für einen rahmen ? welche innenlagerbreite brauchst du bei dem bike?


----------



## TKS (16. Februar 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> was hst du denn für einen rahmen ? welche innenlagerbreite brauchst du bei dem bike?



Ohne Rahmen; selbsttragende Karosserie und Innenlager brauch ich auch keins  Ist ne japanische Spezialanfertigung...


----------



## bergsprint (19. Februar 2010)

treffpunk zum schneekönig/nachtfahrt samstag 20 uhr orangerie


----------



## TKS (19. Februar 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> treffpunk zum schneekönig/nachtfahrt samstag 20 uhr orangerie



Ich wünsche Euch allen viel Spaß und genügend Restschnee. Tolle Idee! Bin absolut dafür aber familientechnisch verhindert.


----------



## tschabo007 (19. Februar 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Ich wünsche Euch allen viel Spaß und genügend Restschnee. Tolle Idee! Bin absolut dafür aber familientechnisch verhindert.



Geht mir auch so, würde schon gerne mittreten
Allen anderen viel Spass.


----------



## xkasimirx (19. Februar 2010)

*Kampfansage:*
Ich esse morgen noch mal Blutwurst bevor es losgeht und dann...
Ich sag nur aggro-pedaling!

Ich hab mich heute extra geschont! Gegner werden gnadenlos mit meinem neuen Scheinwerfer verblendet. Na gut blenden reicht ja auch!

Bis morgen 

Grüßle Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (19. Februar 2010)

familientechnisch heißt mit roten vorm fernseher


----------



## bergroff (20. Februar 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> familientechnisch heißt mit roten vorm fernseher



Hi Jochen, bei mir wird es dann doch nix. 3 Stunden Kaufunger Wald -da oben wird sicher noch Wochen lang weißes herrschen- im schweren Schneis bergroff und bergroaf sind zu verarbeiten beim Geburtstagskuchenbacken, du weißt schon, Familie bindet.

Euch übriggebliebenen viiel Spaß zwischen den angestrahlten Krokussen um die Karlsaue drumherum   und übt dort übers Resteis mal kräftig fürs Biathlontraining am kommenden Sonntag um 11 Uhr, die Strecke ist in Teilen geräumt, halt mit nettem Eisüberzug und der Trail erinnert mit seinen zwei Eisrinnen an die Bob- und Rodelbahn in Wistler, einmal drinnen, wirds schneller und schneller.... .

bergroff-un-a-roaf geht fast immer.


----------



## hutsche (20. Februar 2010)

Freunde rasierter Waden sollten sich schnell für den SKS Bke Marathon anmelden. Dürfte nicht mehr lange dauern, bis die letzten Plätze weg sind. 

@Torsten: Biste eigentlich wieder Lizenzfahrer?


----------



## TKS (21. Februar 2010)

hutsche schrieb:


> Freunde rasierter Waden sollten sich schnell für den SKS Bke Marathon anmelden. Dürfte nicht mehr lange dauern, bis die letzten Plätze weg sind.
> 
> @Torsten: Biste eigentlich wieder Lizenzfahrer?



Nö, mit Wampe kriegt man keine Lizenz ;-). Außerdem ist am selben Tag wie der SKS Naumburg. 

Heute Abend war unsere Hochzeits-Nachfeier mit Verwandten, da konnte ich echt nicht weg ;-)


----------



## daniel77 (21. Februar 2010)

Und?! Wer ist nu der Kasseler (Rest)schneekoenig?


----------



## bergsprint (21. Februar 2010)

leider waren gestern nicht genug pedalritter und prinzen am start um den schneekönig zu ermitteln.der kurze ausritt in den hbw war trotzden schön.besonderst die rodellstrecke am schloss.

HIERMI ERNENNEN WIR
BERGROFF
ZU
LOISL I von Kassel
weil Er mit großen Mut ,3/4 Hose und Racing Ralph den Kampf gegen den Feind angenommen hat​

Im übrigen :heute komme ich nicht mit rennradfahren !
bei radänderung bitte melden.


----------



## bergsprint (21. Februar 2010)

hallo daniel
gesten abend war die strecke super ,schön am tag getaut und am abend  gefrohren .eine komplette eisschicht ,hätte bestimmt richtig spaß gemacht.


----------



## TKS (21. Februar 2010)

Heute hättet Ihr den Schneekönig ermitteln können - Carstenwetter ;-) !

Ich bekämpfe jetzt den brummenden Schädel mit Torte, Konter-Jägermeister und ner Runde Joggen mit meiner Angetrauten. Mal sehen wieviel Eis heute morgen unter dem Neuschnee im HBW ist. 

@Kolja: Mach mal heute ein Foto von unserer Ortschildfraktion. Ich könnte heute ein Crossrad verleihen :-D


----------



## bergsprint (21. Februar 2010)

kann man heute die OSF mit dem fully und spikes abledern ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergroff (21. Februar 2010)

HIERMIT ERNENNEN WIR
BERGROFF
ZU
LOISL I von Kassel
​
Erwischt, da ich nur als Phantom beim Schneekönig spurte und stattdessen einen quitschigen Rosakuchen designen durfte, beantrage ich Annulierung!!!! Dafür versprech ich für den Biathlon (im Schnee) einen knatschblauen funbiker-Kuchen. 

Ansonsten haben sich die Schneeverhältnisse für den Biathlon deutlich verbessert, ich probiers nach dem Kuchengenuß heute nachmittag mal aus.


----------



## daniel77 (21. Februar 2010)

hier Eure Durchlaucht Loisl I nehmet Euren verdienten Lohn


----------



## daniel77 (21. Februar 2010)

wäre gern dabei gewesen, war dafür heute und gestern bei frühlingshaften 8°C und Sonnenschein mit dem Renner unterwegs


----------



## bergsprint (21. Februar 2010)

heute morgen gabs dafür eine kleine überraschung-rennradfahren war nicht.mittlerweile sind die strassen wohl wieder frei aber das kenne ich schon,schneesturm in heli


----------



## daniel77 (21. Februar 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> kann man heute die OSF mit dem fully und spikes abledern ?


Mittlerweile auch weichei-maessig unterwegs? Oder Mir hardware-upgrade fuer den sbm?


----------



## bergsprint (21. Februar 2010)

bei den vielen salz müssen die richtigen fahrräder geschont werden,ich besitze jetzt sogar einen lx disc laufradsarz mit spikes und hebe mir jeden tag fast einen bruch wenn ich mein spezialrad aus dem keller hiefe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (21. Februar 2010)

Oooch, einfach einen Crosser aus Alu mit 105er für ein paar Scheine, feste Bleche dran, die Stollenreifen drauflassen und los geht's. Da muss man nicht gleich heulen wenn das Salz an den Ausfallenden des Carbonrenners rumfrisst und die sündhaft teuren Laufräder mit der Zeit aussehen als hätte jemand dran rumgeknuspert. Echte 9,5 Kilo sind außerdem nicht wirklich schwer und ich habe dank Prinzchen auch extra Custommäßig farblich auf den Rahmen abgestimmte Zugaussenhüllen.


----------



## daniel77 (21. Februar 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Oooch, einfach einen Crosser aus Alu mit 105er für ein paar Scheine, feste Bleche dran, die Stollenreifen drauflassen und los geht's. Da muss man nicht gleich heulen wenn das Salz an den Ausfallenden des Carbonrenners rumfrisst und die sündhaft teuren Laufräder mit der Zeit aussehen als hätte jemand dran rumgeknuspert. Echte 9,5 Kilo sind außerdem nicht wirklich schwer und ich habe dank Prinzchen auch extra Custommäßig farblich auf den Rahmen abgestimmte Zugaussenhüllen.



Ich sach nur Action (in dem Fall bilder) speaks louder than words.  Also lass mal sehen


----------



## bergsprint (21. Februar 2010)

mit lila eloxieten endkappen ?


----------



## TKS (21. Februar 2010)

Centurion Cyclocross (das günstigste mit 105er). Das hat sogar Bohrungen für nen Lowrider  und vorne wie hinten Ösen für Bleche und nen Steg zwischen den Kettenstreben. Was will man mehr? Fotos gibts auf der HP von Centurion. Als Bleche feste 45mm von SKS und fertig. Hab noch ein paar alte Klickies im Keller beim Aufräumen gefunden die nur ein paar Mal gefahren sind (keine Ahnung wo die mal dabei waren).


----------



## daniel77 (24. Februar 2010)

schon Frühling im Tal (unglaubliche 16°C)




(immer)noch Winter auf dem Berg


----------



## TKS (24. Februar 2010)

Ja, morgen kommen die Stollenreifen runter und die 4Seasons drauf  ist ja gewissermaßen schon Sommer. ;-)


----------



## bergroff (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo Nordhessen, der Funbiker-Biathlon in Niestetal steht vor der Tür, die Talstrecke nach Uschlag ist zwar noch eisig, aber es gibt Alternativen und der Rest ist gut fahrbar, die Abfahrt passt wie immer im Tango mit Fango.

Diesen Sonntag, den 28.02. bieten wir um Punkt 11 Uhr eine Probefahrt und die geliebten Schießübungen. Danach könnte sich noch etwas Ausfahrt ins Gelände ergeben, denn nächste Woche könnte es wieder etwas schneien. Da freut sich dann einer wie ein Schneekönig.

Das Rennen ist am Sonntag den 07.03. um 10 Uhr, also meldet euch an, gleich, direkt und bezahlt die paar Gulden, damit dieses event auch tatsächlich stattfinden kann. Fürs laibliche Wohl wird gesorgt und es gibt auch wieder von mir gesponsert prosecco und Apfelsecco. 

Ran an den winterSpeck, es geht wieder los.

Weiteres unter www.mtb-funbiker.de


----------



## wiredonkey1984 (27. Februar 2010)

Hallo mal so in die Runde!

Bin endlich auf der 102'ten Seite angelangt und bin mal gespannt, wann hier in Kassel die nächste Fahrt ansteht.
Bin vor kurzem hier nach Kassel gezogen und werde mich beim nächsten Mal liebend gerne mit dranhängen - sofern ich darf


----------



## TKS (27. Februar 2010)

wiredonkey1984 schrieb:


> Hallo mal so in die Runde!
> 
> Bin endlich auf der 102'ten Seite angelangt und bin mal gespannt, wann hier in Kassel die nächste Fahrt ansteht.
> Bin vor kurzem hier nach Kassel gezogen und werde mich beim nächsten Mal liebend gerne mit dranhängen - sofern ich darf



Guten Morgen und herzlich Willkommen!
Heute gibt's eine Tour mit dem Renner. Prinzchen ist auf jeden Fall dabei und wer sonst noch mag. Zeit und Treffpunkt müssen wir noch verabreden. Ich poste es dann hier. Ca. 3 Stunden, wahrscheinlich artet es am Ende mal wieder in eine kleine Heizerei aus. ;-)

Wo wohnst Du denn in Kassel? Was fährst Du so?


----------



## bergsprint (27. Februar 2010)

meinst du das der ortsschildspint vom ortsausgangaschild kassel bis zum ortseingangsschild kassel geht ? falls du einen kälberstrick oder ein bungeeseil mitbringst könnte ich mitkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (27. Februar 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> meinst du das der ortsschildspint vom ortsausgangaschild kassel bis zum ortseingangsschild kassel geht ? falls du einen kälberstrick oder ein bungeeseil mitbringst könnte ich mitkommen.


 
Ich denke dass es über die Felder und Dörfer Richtung Hofgeismar usw. geht. In der Ebene wird locker gefahren. Bisher hat aber immer irgendjemand irgendeinen Schweineberg gefunden und irgendwen hat dann der Ehrgeiz gepackt da an der Kotzgrenze hochzuballern. Ich schließe mich da mal kategorisch aus  ... Typisches Grundlagentraining für die kalte Jahrezeit eben


----------



## bergsprint (27. Februar 2010)

gib mal ort und zeit ,muß einkaufen vielleicht schaffe ich es aber


----------



## TKS (27. Februar 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> gib mal ort und zeit ,muß einkaufen vielleicht schaffe ich es aber



... gibts wie immer noch nicht - werde gleich mal Prinzchen mit Dauertelefonklingeln aus dem Bett werfen, dann gibts die Daten  Ich denke mal irgendwas gegen Mittag.


----------



## TKS (27. Februar 2010)

12:00 Uhr, Freibad / Sportplatz Vellmar (vor der Eisenbahnunterführung Richtung Ahnatal, Renner, ca. 3 Stunden, Grundlage (... na ja, schaun mer mal...) überr die Felder / Dörfer. Bis dann!


----------



## Cube-Chris (27. Februar 2010)

Bin dieses WE mal wieder raus,  mich hats mal wieder erwischt.(wird langsam lästig) Hoffe das ich im laufe der nächsten Woche mal wieder aufs Rad steigen kann. Sonst muss ich voll und ganz auf meine schießkünste verlassen. 

MfG Chris


----------



## TKS (27. Februar 2010)

War schön heute - solange der Wind von hinten kam. Ab Trendelburg wurde es dann die restlichen 1 1/2 Stunden ganz schön zäh. Hab dann abreißen lassen, nix ging mehr. 

Grundlage und 800 Höhenmeter - passt das eigentlich zusammen? ;-)


----------



## Prinzchen (27. Februar 2010)

Gibts ab Trendelburg eigentlich eine Zugverbindung fürs nächste mal...?


----------



## TKS (28. Februar 2010)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Gibts ab Trendelburg eigentlich eine Zugverbindung fürs nächste mal...?



Nö, aber Hauptsache das mechanische ABS am Crosser funktioniert einwandrei; verlängerter Bremsweg inbegriffen


----------



## bergsprint (28. Februar 2010)

MELDET EUCH SCHNELL BEIM BIKATHLON AN 
bei zu wenig voranmeldungen fällt der event aus​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (28. Februar 2010)

Hm, der Helmut macht für uns die Anmeldungen. Ein paar Leute werden es daher wohl werden.

Wegen des Schnees werden sich wohl nicht so viele anmelden. Ich würde den Organisatoren eine Verschiebung um ca. 3 Wochen vorschlagen, sonst wird das wohl nichts. Der Winter war dieses Jahr eben ungewöhnlich hart und lang, da werden die meisten noch nicht so früh wieder aufs Rad steigen.

Der Forst wird wohl auch nichts dagegen haben, denn weniger Schlamm und Schnee bedeutet weniger Umweltschäden durch die Stollenreifen. Keine Ahnung, in welche Vorleistung der Heiligenröder Verein treten muss.

Blöd, wenn sich die ganze Vorbereitungsarbeit nicht auszahlt. Würde mir schon leidtun für die Heiligenröde.


----------



## hutsche (28. Februar 2010)

Es ermangelt der offiziellen Ausschreibung. Da braucht man sich nicht zu wundern, wenn kein Schwein kommt. Aber ganz so böse wäre ich auch nicht, wenn das Ding ausfällt. Habe nämlich am Vortag Nachtdienst.


----------



## bergsprint (28. Februar 2010)

strecke ist sehr gut befahrbar
.ca 15 m eis rest frei.im vergleich zu den letzen veranstaltungen matschfrei im trail.


----------



## OPM (28. Februar 2010)

Nach fast 2-monatiger Abstinenz heute 2-stündige Bergparkausfahrt; Hessenschanze, dann Richtung Elfbuchen. Immer wieder raues, fahrbares Eis oder angetaute, aber noch feste, harschige Schneereste, sonst Matsch.
Liess sich aber mit den harten Stollen der Schlammreifen gut fahren, auch die zahlreichen Bucheckern dienen als natürliches Streugut.

Bloss auf den letzten paar hundert Metern vor Elfbuchen musste ich aufgeben: Die geschlossene, harschige Schneedecke war soweit angetaut (es gab sogar richtig Sonne), dass man wie in 15cm tiefem Squishy fuhr bzw. rutschte, weil die Reifen einfach nicht bis auf den Grund durchkamen. Nix Traktion, also retour.

Ich hab's fast noch vor Einsetzen der Sturmböen nach Hause geschafft.


----------



## bergsprint (28. Februar 2010)

@hutsche
ich wäre froh wenn ich nur 5 min langsamer wäre als du wenn du die nacht durchgemacht hast 

du weißt doch vereine und verbände (wo sich die funktionäre in der kneipe feiern lassen wollen aber blos keine arbeit haben wollen)


----------



## bergroff (28. Februar 2010)

Jochen hat recht, wir brauchen bis Dienstag *bezahlte* Anmeldungen, dann sollte es klappen mit dem Biathlon!!! Helmut soll die Anmeldungen sofort weitergeben, notfalls über mich, [email protected] , damit Heiligenrode merkt, den Aktiven ist es so weit es geht auch ernst.

Die Strecke ist komplett frei befahrbar und wenn es Ende der Woche etwas Minusgrade gibt, macht nix, der Tango mit Fangoeinlage ist eingeläutet. Nur auf umfallende Bäume hat keiner Lust wie vor zwei Jahren, aber dann hätten wir wieder eine Alternativstrecke, die sowieso besser kommt.

Ansonsten können die meisten getrost auf Zielwasser verzichten, wir geländeradfahrenden wurden erhört, es gibt dieses Mal Zielscheiben, die auch für unsereinen treffbar sind, weil größerer Durchmesser. Die Masse an Fehlschüsse der letzten Jahre bei einigen waren uns nicht gaaanz angemessen.

Der fehlenden Werbung kann ich mich nur anschließen, wird halt von den Offiziellen organisiert, tschuldigt und auf bis nächsten Sonntag bergroff un-a-roaf.

loisl I

wer weiss, was diese Nacht noch kommen könnte oder auch nich, wir nehmen es mit, denn geht nicht, gibts' nicht, wenn auch nicht immer alles geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (28. Februar 2010)

Super Dein Einsatz und Durchhaltewille!  ich bin dabei wenn nichts dazwischenkommt.


----------



## bergroff (28. Februar 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Hm, der Helmut macht für uns die Anmeldungen. Ein paar Leute werden es daher wohl werden.
> 
> Noch so was: was ist eigentlich mit dem seit zwei Jahren angekündigten Bergauffahren unter Zeitnahme zum berühmtberüchtigten Zollstock? Hab schon öfters Helmuths nachgeharkt, ob das mit dem Weißen Sonntag, 11.04. anno 2010 oder 2012, noch klappt, wer weiß!?!


----------



## TKS (28. Februar 2010)

bergroff schrieb:


> TKS schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hm, der Helmut macht für uns die Anmeldungen. Ein paar Leute werden es daher wohl werden.
> ...


----------



## TKS (28. Februar 2010)

Aufm Telefon kann man echt nicht gesheit tippen :-(


----------



## bergroff (1. März 2010)

Es war die Lärche und kein Lerchennest...


----------



## daniel77 (1. März 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Aufm Telefon kann man echt nicht gesheit tippen :-(



Wem sagst du das  besonders groß- und Kleinschreibung erfordert echte fingerakrobatik.


----------



## daniel77 (1. März 2010)

Wir waren mal wieder "alternativ" am WE unterwegs


----------



## bergroff (2. März 2010)

*Xynthia* lässt grüßen:


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

liebe Freunde und Gönner des Funbiker-Biathlons,

aus Sicherheitsgründen und auch, weil das Land Hessen und der Hessen Forst eine entsprechende Warnung für den Aufenthalt in den hessischen Wäldern ausgesprochen haben, müssen wir den 7. Funbiker-Biathlon leider absagen.

Falls es terminlich möglich ist, werden wir diese Veranstaltung in diesem Jahr noch zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt nachholen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

TSV 1892 Heiligenrode e.V.

Abt. Radsport


----------



## tschabo007 (2. März 2010)

daniel77 schrieb:


> wir waren mal wieder "alternativ" am we unterwegs



du sau


----------



## bergsprint (2. März 2010)

hey KÖNIG LOISL
red doch mal tacheless !
am 29.1 hast du gepostet das der vorstand sich endlich dazu bewogen hat den bikathlon stattfinden zu lassen.nirgendwo waren ausschreibungen zu finden.
der rot gelbe H.M. hat seine trikos nicht in der zeitung präsentiert mit einen bericht zum rennen ? 
am samstag ausschreibungen in den laden gebracht ,am sonntag gesagt falls nicht genug voranmeldungen da sind fällt der event aus.
das laue lüftchen kam ja wohl ganz gelegen wie es ausschaut !
beim letzten sturm wurde die strecke umgelegt und in 20 cm schnee sind wir auch schon gefahren. 
wenn ich hier 1 &1 zusammenzähle kommt immer das gleiche raus.
ich würde vorschlagen wir treffen uns sontag zum biken am schützenhaus.es könnte ja durchaus sein das kurzentschlossene noch nichts von der absage gehört haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergroff (2. März 2010)

Die eine Lärche wars nit, vorletztes Mal waren mehr wegzustemmen, die 35 Voranmeldungen waren es auch nit, trotz der schlechten Werbung, xynthia war da und schon werden Höchstwarnungen über Wiesbaden und Hessenforst verkündet, daß zeitgleich seit einigen Tagen der Trail in großen Teilen von Harvestern zerpflügt wird, ist der Rede nicht wert, macht die Strecke eigentlich nur interessanter und, wo ist das Interesse für eine solch einmaligen Veranstaltung, bzw. der Mumm, diese durchzuführen? Also, Gründe dafür und dagegen gibts genug, entschieden haben dann wieder mal andere und so bleibt nur eine Lustfahrt am Sonntag vor Ort, oder?


----------



## bergsprint (2. März 2010)

ist dein bunter kuchen schon da ?


----------



## bergroff (2. März 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> ist dein bunter kuchen schon da ?



OK, wenn ich mich nicht kurzfristig zu Moselhöhentrails entscheide, könnte ich nochn bunten Kuchen ausm Rucksack zaubern, da kenn ich nix oder hat wär was gegen Lebensmittelfarben im Geländeradsport?


----------



## daniel77 (2. März 2010)

bergroff schrieb:


> J [email protected]



Da wird jemand aber viele Angebote für blaue Pillen bekommen 

Schade das der Biathlon ins Wasser fällt, hat Spass gemacht das letzte Mal...............



tschabo007 schrieb:


> du sau


Oink Oink 
Hast doch Freifahrtscheine bis Basel, soll ab Donnerstag wieder dick aufm Hausberg schneien.


----------



## wiredonkey1984 (3. März 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Was fährst Du so?



'N Fahrrad... und du?
Nein, im Ernst: Ich hab mir ein Hardtail-Mountainbike zusammen geschustert. Ich versuch's mal mit nem Bild... Also... wie geht das... aah!... nee... hier?... Ich glaub' ich hab den richtigen Knopf gefunden






TKS schrieb:


> Wo wohnst Du denn in Kassel?


Wehlheiden... schön Zentral


----------



## TKS (3. März 2010)

Ok, falsch ausgedrückt: Ich meinte ob Du auch mal Rennen fährst usw. ;-) 

Schön blaues Fahrrad. Momentan schleichen ein paar von uns noch mit dem Renner auf der Strasse rum. Sobald das Eis im Wald weg ist wird wieder MTB gefahren. Bis dann!


----------



## bergsprint (3. März 2010)

schleichen oder werden die nach hause geschoben  ?


----------



## onkel_c (3. März 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> ...Momentan schleichen ein paar von uns noch mit dem Renner auf der Strasse rum. Sobald das Eis im Wald weg ist wird wieder MTB gefahren. Bis dann!



nun, das könnte ja noch a bisserl dauern. winter strikes back gen wochenende vermeldet der dtsch. wetterdienst. also schneeschippen wieder raus und oberkörpermuskulatur beim schneeschieben stärken! der hbw war bereits heute morgen wieder frisch eingeweißt vermeldete ein kollege von mir.

vllt. also doch noch mal die langlaufleiste aktivieren?


----------



## TKS (3. März 2010)

onkel_c schrieb:


> nun, das könnte ja noch a bisserl dauern. winter strikes back gen wochenende vermeldet der dtsch. wetterdienst. also schneeschippen wieder raus und oberkörpermuskulatur beim schneeschieben stärken! der hbw war bereits heute morgen wieder frisch eingeweißt vermeldete ein kollege von mir.
> 
> vllt. also doch noch mal die langlaufleiste aktivieren?



OK, überredet  Wann treffen wir uns zum Langlauf im HBW / an der der Stellbergloipe?

Auf Schneeschippen habe ich trotzdem keine Lust mehr. Jetzt muss ich wohl doch wieder die Stollenreifen auf den Crosser draufmachen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (3. März 2010)

mal schauen, sollte es wirklich soviel schnee geben wie angekündigt, könnte im hbw wirklich was gehen, obwohl nicht mehr gespurt wird, defakto. ist aber auch egal dann wird es halt ne g2-eb einheit, schad ja nix .

vllt. kannst du mal mit christiane reden, ob ihr wieder 'ne rr runde unter der woche hinbekommt, unsere betriebssportgruppe droht derzeit zu platzen und ich brauche unter der woche 'ne rr einheit mit sprints und a bisserl eb um für meine dh rennen ausreichend qualm im fuß zu haben!


----------



## TKS (3. März 2010)

onkel_c schrieb:


> mal schauen, sollte es wirklich soviel schnee geben wie angekündigt, könnte im hbw wirklich was gehen, obwohl nicht mehr gespurt wird, defakto. ist aber auch egal dann wird es halt ne g2-eb einheit, schad ja nix .
> 
> vllt. kannst du mal mit christiane reden, ob ihr wieder 'ne rr runde unter der woche hinbekommt, unsere betriebssportgruppe droht derzeit zu platzen und ich brauche unter der woche 'ne rr einheit mit sprints und a bisserl eb um für meine dh rennen ausreichend qualm im fuß zu haben!



Da geht mit Sicherheit was unter der Woche. Wir können ja ach mal so fahren, ohne 'Betriebssport' denn da wird eigentlich eher seeehr locker gefahren. Ein paar Ortsschilder abreiten kann nicht schaden. Das wird bei mir dieses Jahr aber ein extrem langer Weg werden bis ich wieder fit bin.


----------



## onkel_c (3. März 2010)

ja können wir auch ins auge fassen. ein fixer termin zum fahren hat den vorteil, dass wir kinderbetreuung haben. am wochenende 'quäle' ich mich dann halt mit den kinderanhänger durch die wälder, k1/k2 einheiten halt. das ist dann für die mitfahrenden nicht ganz so sportlich, da ich immerhin in summe an die 30kg hinter mich her wuchte. selbst christiane kann da entspannt mitrollen, gerade am berg wird es für mich mittlerweile sehr sportlich mit dem ding.

wäre aber schön, wenn wir da was auf die reihe kriegen, ich will nicht wieder das frühjahr verpennen ...


----------



## Prinzchen (3. März 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Da geht mit Sicherheit was unter der Woche. Wir können ja ach mal so fahren, ohne 'Betriebssport' denn da wird eigentlich eher seeehr locker gefahren. Ein paar Ortsschilder abreiten kann nicht schaden. Das wird bei mir dieses Jahr aber ein extrem langer Weg werden bis ich wieder fit bin.



Wir können ja mal mit Betriebssport den Renner ausfahren am WE


----------



## TKS (3. März 2010)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Wir können ja mal mit Betriebssport den Renner ausfahren am WE



Gerne! Sa. kann ich nicht, aber Sonntag. Geplant sind 4 Stunden Grundlage (langsaaam).


----------



## Weimi78 (3. März 2010)

Sonntag wäre ich mit dem Renner dabei, aber bitte keine Kotzgrenze testen....das Training hat erst begonnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (4. März 2010)

Weimi78 schrieb:


> Sonntag wäre ich mit dem Renner dabei, aber bitte keine Kotzgrenze testen....das Training hat erst begonnen.



Super! Keine Sorge, wir fahren locker wie immer :-D Prinzchen testet seinen neuen 6,5 Kilo-Renner, da könnte mal was abfallen und dann haben wir ne Pause.


----------



## Weimi78 (4. März 2010)

Dann ist ja gut, bei 6,5 kg ist nur nicht mehr viel dran zum abfallen. ;-)


----------



## TKS (4. März 2010)

Weimi78 schrieb:


> Dann ist ja gut, bei 6,5 kg ist nur nicht mehr viel dran zum abfallen. ;-)



Doch, der Fahrer. Wenn da ein Windstoss kommt... ;-)


----------



## bergsprint (4. März 2010)

ich dachte es soll am wochenende schneien


----------



## bergsprint (4. März 2010)

wie kann man sich nur ein 6,5 kg renner kaufen ?sowas würde ich nie machen.


----------



## TKS (4. März 2010)

So isses ;-): http://www.spiegel.de/reise/aktuell/0,1518,678552,00.html

Also: Am Sonntag LOCKER rollen )) Und LANG und FLACH *lol*


----------



## bergsprint (4. März 2010)

falls sontag niemand zum mtblen mitkommt möchte ich auch mal mitrollen.vielleicht schaffe ich es ja bis zur grauen katze oder wollt ihr wieder ins winige gebiet ?


----------



## TKS (4. März 2010)

Wir dachten an Gieselwerder und zurück. Ca. 4 Stunden. Zur Not nutzen wir die OSF so lange es gut geht als Wundschatten (geht nicht lange gut bei 34er Schnitt). Dann kannst Du Dir wieder anner Tanke fünf Kuchen holen. ;-)


----------



## bergsprint (4. März 2010)

soll ich den amüller bescheid sagen falls prinzchen unterstützung braucht ?


----------



## bergsprint (4. März 2010)

was hast du nur für ein job das du den ganzen morgen vor der kiste hängen kannst ?schönen tag noch ich muß jetzt los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (4. März 2010)

Ich arbeite Do. Morgens am Schreibtisch und meine Mails laufen übers Handy. Ihr lenkt mich von der Arbeit ab! Und ja, es ist der beste Job der Welt


----------



## xkasimirx (4. März 2010)

Moin,
heute um 11:30 ist eine kurze RR- Ausfahrt geplant. Abfahrt Goethestern. Richtung Harleshausen - Fürstenwald  bis Obermeiser und dann zurück über Zierenberg nach KS. Vielleicht auch an der Fulda entlang, mal sehen.

Grüße


----------



## TKS (4. März 2010)

Ja ja, die Studenten. ;-)


----------



## xkasimirx (4. März 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Ja ja, die Studenten. ;-)



Während des ganzen Prüfungsstresses muss man ja auch zwischendurch mal abschalten!
Außerdem sind zu viele komplexe Zahlen schlecht für die Beine.


----------



## TKS (4. März 2010)

xkasimirx schrieb:


> Während des ganzen Prüfungsstresses muss man ja auch zwischendurch mal abschalten!
> Außerdem sind zu viele komplexe Zahlen schlecht für die Beine.



Kann ich verstehen. Ich versuche auch seit fast 2 Stunden mich vor der Arbeit zu drücken  Gleichzeitig werde ich hier noch Postweltmeister des Tages. So, schluss jetzt sonst muss ich heute im Unterricht nur Filme zeigen


----------



## onkel_c (4. März 2010)

die freuen sich doch! also film einlegen (schon fertig in bikeklamotte) kurze ansage bzgl. der hausordnung und ne kurze intensive einheit durch innenstadt und angrenzende parks. die grüne obrigkeit unterstützt dich dabei mit sirene und blaulicht, so dass du ordentlich am gas drehen kannst .


----------



## bergsprint (4. März 2010)

kein Bikeathlon
wir lassen uns doch nicht den spaß von FUNTIONÄREN verderben
MTB TOUR AM SONNTAG 
TREFFPUNKT 9,30-10 UHR SCHÜTZENHAUS HEILIGENRODE​


----------



## TKS (4. März 2010)

... Wir halten dagegen: Sonntag 11 Uhr Ortsschild Wolfsanger mit der Ortschildfraktion und Rennern (sauber, kein Matsch und jede Menge Gegenwind). Irgendwann wird's dann schon langsamer.


----------



## hutsche (4. März 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Ortsschild Wolfsanger



Ist das Ortseingangsschild Fuldatalstr. gemeint?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (4. März 2010)

hutsche schrieb:


> Ist das Ortseingangsschild Fuldatalstr. gemeint?



Genau! Dann bis Sonntag


----------



## hutsche (4. März 2010)

Aber nur wenn´s schneit. Bei Sonne fahr ich nicht!


----------



## bergroff (4. März 2010)

hutsche schrieb:


> Aber nur wenn´s schneit. Bei Sonne fahr ich nicht!



Wieso Sonne, es ist doch Sonnentag, aber es wird sicher schneien, also kurzfristig doch Stollenreifen, vermute ich mal gemäß bergsprints Empfehlung; dabei mit oder ohne blauen Kuchen, nich Pillen, was für Dinger sind denn damit ins Stammland von Hoffmann und La Roche, heute novalis oder so überhaupt gemeint an den Insider an der Quelle in Basel oder gehts hier um diese etwas in Trapezform?! 

Die zwei Lärchen in der Biathlonstrecke warten immer noch auf weggeräumtwerden, aber die Fichten und Tannen im Forsthausuphill Richtung Uschlag und weimiLand, wie Mikado, drunter und drüber, das ist wie Geisterbahn fahren und tragen da drunter sowie mitten durch, da kommt richtig Angstschweiß auf, halten oder halten nich, aber geht.


----------



## bergsprint (4. März 2010)

@tks
du beschwerst dich doch das es keine kurzstreckenrennen mehr gibt-gerade ist eins gestorben-bekenne mal farbe


----------



## TKS (5. März 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> @tks
> du beschwerst dich doch das es keine kurzstreckenrennen mehr gibt-gerade ist eins gestorben-bekenne mal farbe



hä ?!?


----------



## Weimi78 (5. März 2010)

Tach die Herren, ich werde mich Sonntag der MTB-Fraktion anschließen, da ich Sonntag nicht allzu lang kann und notfalls kann ich mich dann wieder abseilen. Können wir eine Strecke im Staufenberger Raum wählen? Danke! Gruß Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergroff (5. März 2010)

Weimi78 schrieb:


> Tach die Herren, ich werde mich Sonntag der MTB-Fraktion anschließen, da ich Sonntag nicht allzu lang kann und notfalls kann ich mich dann wieder abseilen. Können wir eine Strecke im Staufenberger Raum wählen? Danke! Gruß Ronny



Sollte doch klappen, da gibt es eine schöne Mikadostrecke zum Angstmachen.


----------



## wiredonkey1984 (6. März 2010)

bergroff schrieb:


> Sollte doch klappen, da gibt es eine schöne Mikadostrecke zum Angstmachen.




Was ist eine Mikadostrecke?


Und ist der Treffpunkt jetzt Heiligenrode oder Wolfsanger?


----------



## Weimi78 (6. März 2010)

wiredonkey1984 schrieb:


> Was ist eine Mikadostrecke?
> 
> 
> Und ist der Treffpunkt jetzt Heiligenrode oder Wolfsanger?



Schau Dir das letzte Bild von bergroff an, dann weißt Du es!

Renner = Wolfsanger
MTB = Heiligenrode


----------



## TKS (6. März 2010)

Hurra Hurra der Schnee ist da :-( Und gestern war der R1 das erste Mal seit ewig wieder frei. Der Onkel Carsten hatte Recht - gehe jetzt meine Garage ausgraben.


----------



## bergsprint (6. März 2010)

bei uns gestern sind (genau pünktlich) die scheeschieber halter für rennradlenker aus carbon eingetroffen


----------



## bergsprint (6. März 2010)

bei mikadostäbchenfahren wir nicht verbei,1.dauert das suchen so lange 2.muß ich ab 25 cm mein winterrad darüber hiefen-in meinen alter schaffe ich das nicht mehr.
die RRfraktion ist natürlich wilkommen.


----------



## bergroff (6. März 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> bei mikadostäbchenfahren wir nicht verbei,1.dauert das suchen so lange 2.muß ich ab 25 cm mein winterrad darüber hiefen-in meinen alter schaffe ich das nicht mehr.
> die RRfraktion ist natürlich wilkommen.



Also, die besten Mikadostäbchen sind über einem und drohen unter der neuen Schneelast abzusacken, da können die Älteren auch noch drunter durch kommen, bis auf die Gefahr der Herzhopser wegen des Risikos. Hätte wer die Männergymnastik nur aufrecht erhalten, er währe fit wie ein Turnschuh und würde sich kurz über der Gras- ähh Schneenarbe mit Rad bewegen können, mindestens, nennt sich glaub ich liegend-schiebend. 


So läute ich nun die zweite Runde für die alternativen Geländeradsportaktivitäten im Schnee beim abgesagten Biathlon ein, aber es kommen ja keine Vorschläge trotz Moselgrappaausschreibung. 

Die Carbonschneeschieber (Mengenrabatt bei borni?) sind schon eine gute Idee und die Schweizer versuchen es wie immer -ricola lässt grüßen- noch besser und haben einen Vorschlag über die taz eingereicht, aber bei denen fehlt mir noch der Bezug zu zwei Rädern und ich bleib bei wadenfrei, das reicht erst mal, ist halt noch kein Sommer; Thema leider verfehlt, aber wer weiß wo im Weiß sich der Baseler wieder rumtreibt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sollten die Schneemassen uns bis morgen nicht drüben, wir spuren schon mal heute nachmittag eine Loipe, dann könnte bergsprints event am Schützenhaus ins weimiLand sicher starten.


----------



## TKS (6. März 2010)

Mal sehen wieviele morgen wirklich noch Renner fahren wollen. ;-) 

Vorhin zur Arbeit mit'm Auto war's Rallyespass pur: ESP und alles andere was man nicht braucht ausstellen und die gute alte Handbremstaktik. Alles ohne Gegenverkehr ))


----------



## daniel77 (6. März 2010)

@bergroff: Huch das bin ja ich 

War heute schon 2,5h mit dem Renner im Schneetreiben unterwegs, hat gereicht, hab dann final noch meinen linken STI zerstört (f+ck), morgen gibts deshalb wieder Alternativsport der mit Schnee Spass macht.

Hat jemand noch ein paar vernünftige 10fach STI über oder sogar nur einen linken 105er 10fach STI ??????


----------



## bergsprint (6. März 2010)

@bergroff
hat dich dein vorsitzrender angestiftet so ne panik zu machen ?
kannst ja wegen 2 umgefallenen bäumen zu hause bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (6. März 2010)

daniel77 schrieb:


> @bergroff: Huch das bin ja ich
> 
> War heute schon 2,5h mit dem Renner im Schneetreiben unterwegs, hat gereicht, hab dann final noch meinen linken STI zerstört (f+ck), morgen gibts deshalb wieder Alternativsport der mit Schnee Spass macht.
> 
> Hat jemand noch ein paar vernünftige 10fach STI über oder sogar nur einen linken 105er 10fach STI ??????



Habe entweder zwei nagelneue 105er (der Rechte hat ein paar Kratzer) oder zwei gebrauchte Ultegra (ca. 6000 km).


----------



## TKS (6. März 2010)

Blöd mit dem Bikeathlon. Ich hatte extra einen Familientermin umgelegt wegen Sonntag. Dann sagt doch rechtzeitig Bescheid wenn Ihr keine Lust habt!

So, genug rumgestänkert ;-)


----------



## daniel77 (6. März 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Habe entweder zwei nagelneue 105er (der Rechte hat ein paar Kratzer) oder zwei gebrauchte Ultegra (ca. 6000 km).



Hast PN


----------



## bergsprint (6. März 2010)

hallo daniel 
warum bist du denn in die schweiz ? hier gibts doch genug schnee.


----------



## daniel77 (6. März 2010)

hier kann ich den Schnee aber wenigstens "vernünftig" nutzen 

btw.: langsam reichts echt, es schneit schon wieder hier, will Frühling haben 

Scheiss Schimpanso Müll, heissen die Dinger eigentlich 105, weil sie nur 10500km halten oder was........; könnt mich da echt drüber aufregen....


----------



## bergsprint (6. März 2010)

du hast doch ein gutes paar erwischt.


----------



## bergsprint (6. März 2010)

ich habe gelesen das die profis dieses jahr 35% sram 35% campa und 30 shimano fahren.kauf dir eine rival.


----------



## daniel77 (6. März 2010)

bin doch kein Profi........

ausserdem wird in die Schmalspurkiste nur das Nötigste investiert , hinterher werd ich noch so`n Rennrad-Fuzzi


----------



## bergsprint (6. März 2010)

fahren im winter mit mütze statt helm aus optischen gründen oder weil das viele d... d.. macht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (6. März 2010)

btw. will noch jemand mit quälen im Juli? Chris und ich sind für die Langstrecke gemeldet.


----------



## TKS (6. März 2010)

Heute MTB im HBW wainsin Fest! Gaaaaaanz tolle Schieberei / Fallerei / Kriecherei. 32km in 2 Stunden. 

Viel Spass morgen ich fahre Renner


----------



## onkel_c (6. März 2010)

ich ski, nordisch .


----------



## TKS (6. März 2010)

onkel_c schrieb:


> ich ski, nordisch .


 
Wäre besser gewesen heute  Mann, war das saukalt


----------



## OPM (6. März 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Heute MTB im HBW wainsin Fest! Gaaaaaanz tolle Schieberei / Fallerei / Kriecherei. 32km in 2 Stunden.



Gut, dann gibt's ja morgen mindestens eine festgetrampelte/gefahrene Spur für mich. 

Falls nicht heute nacht noch was runterkommt.

Ich habe dafür heute meinen forstamtlichen Motorsägenschein gemacht; brauch' ich nur noch die handliche Einhandkettensäge für den eleganten Biker: Nie wieder versperrte Wege!


----------



## bergsprint (6. März 2010)

http://www.dick.biz/dick/product/718967/detail.jsf

die handliche version.komm doch morgen ins niestetal runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergroff (6. März 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> http://www.dick.biz/dick/product/718967/detail.jsf
> 
> die handliche version.komm doch morgen ins niestetal runter



So ihr lieben, die Loipenspur bis unter den Steinberg ist gezogen, ein paar Bäumchen liegen noch, die Abfahrt slow mit flow im snow, die Dopingfarben sind gerührt, Jochen hat eingeläutet,wer will um 9 Uhr 45 (andere Zeit?!) am Schützenhaus in Niestetal-Heiligenrode Treffen, es ist der geilste Fahrradfahrschee in dieser Saison, richtig griffig  auch ohne Reisbrettstiftchen, tief, nur das Schaltwerk will im Tiefschnee nicht recht, aber die Sonne blinzelt zwischendurch, das man eine Schneebrille bräuchte, da freut sich ein SchneekönigLich. Bescheid.


----------



## hutsche (6. März 2010)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch ein paar vernünftige 10fach STI über oder sogar nur einen linken 105er 10fach STI ??????



Ich hätte ein nagelneues Paar Ultegra SL anzubieten...


----------



## daniel77 (6. März 2010)

@hutsche & TKS: lasst mal Preise hören (via PN) 

@all. viel Spass beim Tiefschneebiken morgen


----------



## OPM (7. März 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> http://www.dick.biz/dick/product/718967/detail.jsf
> 
> die handliche version.komm doch morgen ins niestetal runter



Ist das hier?
Schützenhaus Niestetal-Heiligenrode

Mal sehen, ich warte mal ab ob die unten angekündigte Zeit von 9:45 so stehen bleibt.


----------



## bergsprint (7. März 2010)

abfahrt 10 uhr


----------



## bergsprint (7. März 2010)

ja genau da . schlafprobleme ? hast du heute nicht wenn du verbeikommst


----------



## OPM (7. März 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> ja genau da . schlafprobleme ? hast du heute nicht wenn du verbeikommst



Ne, keine Schlafprobleme, nur zu früh ins Bett. Ich muss trotzdem passen, nach 1. Frühstück um halb vier und dann doch nochmal horizontaler Lage ist jetzt erstmal ruhiger Sonntagmorgen angesagt.


----------



## El Butre (7. März 2010)

bergroff schrieb:


> es ist der geilste Fahrradfahrschee in dieser Saison, richtig griffig auch ohne Reisbrettstiftchen, tief, nur das Schaltwerk will im Tiefschnee nicht recht, .


 
Wie Recht Du hast ! Bei mir ist gestern sogar die Rohloff an ihre Grenzen gestoßen.



[/IMG]


----------



## bergsprint (7. März 2010)

wo fahrt ihr denn rum ?
furtztrockener pulverschnee ,abfahten im jungfreulichen 15 cm pulverschnee super schnell -beste wintertour dieses jahr.alles duch die bank weg super fahrbar.ein paar bäume lagen um aber da kann man ja außen rum.
hoffentlich hats die rennerfraktion bis zum hauptstrassen geschafft beim KAISERWETTER.
jetzt muß ich die sonnenbrille putzen und den renner rausholen,ist ja noch lange hell.


----------



## TKS (7. März 2010)

Renner war super. Relativ trockene Strassen, außer dass die Stadt Kassel den Winterdienst für dieses Jahr eingestellt hat. 

Sonne pur, null Grad und ein laues Lüftchen (Gegenwind um die 20-30 km/h); da konnte man es 120km und 4 Stunden aushalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergroff (7. März 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> wo fahrt ihr denn rum ?
> furtztrockener pulverschnee ,abfahten im jungfreulichen 15 cm pulverschnee super schnell -beste wintertour dieses jahr.alles duch die bank weg super fahrbar.ein paar bäume lagen um aber da kann man ja außen rum.
> hoffentlich hats die rennerfraktion bis zum hauptstrassen geschafft beim KAISERWETTER.
> jetzt muß ich die sonnenbrille putzen und den renner rausholen,ist ja noch lange hell.



Bißchen Mikado, bikesnowboarden im Tiefschnee, Märzsonne satt, den Sonnenschnee geniessen, etwas Blässe aus Gesicht und den Waden mit Vitamin D bekämpfen, was will man mehr und die Kilometer zählen bestimmt doppelt, mindestens.


----------



## daniel77 (7. März 2010)

waren auch snowboarden, aber ohne Bike. Aufstehen um 7.00h am Sonntag hat sich gelohnt, 40cm Neuschnee und Sonnenschein 








first track, bitch!


----------



## onkel_c (7. März 2010)

tja, dann will ich auch noch. loipen natürlich nicht gespurt, aber ca. 30cm pulver, sonne satt und eine nette g2 einheit mit intervallen. was will man mehr. ach so, ordentlich warm war mir auch.


----------



## flado (8. März 2010)

hallo biker rund um kassel...bin aus dem winterschlaf aufgewacht...wie siehts aus TKS wollen wir am wochenende mal eine runde auf der straße drehen? sag mal bescheid hatte dir ja mal eine SMS geschickt hasst aber nicht geantwortet...


----------



## TKS (8. März 2010)

flado schrieb:


> hallo biker rund um kassel...bin aus dem winterschlaf aufgewacht...wie siehts aus TKS wollen wir am wochenende mal eine runde auf der straße drehen? sag mal bescheid hatte dir ja mal eine SMS geschickt hasst aber nicht geantwortet...



Ups, Handynummer hat sich geändert. Schicke sie Dir mal zu. Am Sonntag wie immer Fuldatal. Ansonsten kann ich unter der Woche diese Woche nur relativ spontan mal fahren.


----------



## hutsche (8. März 2010)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, ob der Winterschlaf wirklich vorbei ist bei Schneeregen am Sonntag! Mein Tipp: er wird andauern!


----------



## bergsprint (8. März 2010)

scho mal kellerwaldmarathon im schnee gefahren ?


----------



## TKS (9. März 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> scho mal kellerwaldmarathon im schnee gefahren ?



Will ich mir gar nicht erst vorstellen. Mist, ich wollte Ende März zum Surfen an die Ostsee. Wir wohl ein bisschen kalt.


----------



## onkel_c (9. März 2010)

weshalb ich in südtirol beim langlauf bin .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flado (9. März 2010)

hutsche da hasste recht der winter soll ja schon am wochenende wieder kommen..voll assi...habe aber eigentlich vor zu fahren!!!!mal sehen....heute 2 st. gefahren und das bei der kälte gut was...ach so sonntag 2:30 auf rolle geht was und war schön warm im wohnzimmer....grins...


----------



## flado (9. März 2010)

TKS wo trefft ihr euch in fuldatal???und um wieviel uhr gehts los???gib mal info!!!


----------



## daniel77 (9. März 2010)

flado schrieb:


> sonntag 2:30 auf rolle



omg


----------



## TKS (9. März 2010)

flado schrieb:


> TKS wo trefft ihr euch in fuldatal???und um wieviel uhr gehts los???gib mal info!!!



Normalerweise So. um 11:00 Uhr am Ortschild in Wolfsanger (Fuldatalstr.). Danach klassicherweise 4h (Gieselwerder und zurück) Grundlage.

Ich muss leider am So. schon um 9 Uhr los, weil ich um 15:00 einen Familientermin habe (gerade erfahren). dann 4h Gieselwerder und zurück, pure Grundlage lang und locker (außer der Wind verar... uns mal wieder ).

Ich fahre mit der Schutzblechschlampe, soll ja regnen.


----------



## TKS (9. März 2010)

daniel77 schrieb:


> omg



DAS dachte ich auch...  Bei DEM Wetter ;-)


----------



## hutsche (9. März 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> scho mal kellerwaldmarathon im schnee gefahren ?



Das gab es vor ein paar Jahren, glaub 2006, beim SKS Marathon in Sundern. Und das Ende April, also ne Woche nach Kellerwald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hutsche (9. März 2010)

flado schrieb:


> 2:30 auf rolle geht was und war schön warm im wohnzimmer....grins...



Alle Achtung, bist ja inzwischen von selbst drauf gekommen, dass man die Rolle auch im Wohnzimmer aufbauen kann und so nicht in der kalten Gartenhütte nicht trainieren muss !

Ich werde am Sonntag bei 17°C und Sonne an euch denken!


----------



## flado (9. März 2010)

hört sich gar nicht so schlecht an...werde es mir versuchen einzurichten am sonntag...wäre dann um 9:00 uhr am ortsschild...


----------



## flado (9. März 2010)

das kann ich auch nur machen wenn meine frau nicht da ist,aber damit hasst du ja keine probleme...grins...
wünsche dir viel spaß in malle...wäre ich auch gerne....nächstes jahr bin ich dabei...


----------



## TKS (9. März 2010)

flado schrieb:


> hört sich gar nicht so schlecht an...werde es mir versuchen einzurichten am sonntag...wäre dann um 9:00 uhr am ortsschild...



Alles klar, halten wir mal fest! Bis dann! Wenn sich noch wer anschliessen will der Lust hat gerne!


----------



## Prinzchen (10. März 2010)

11:00 Uhr schaffen wir doch locker Quax darf halt nur keine Führung fahren, dann sind wir auch um 14:30 zurück...


----------



## TKS (10. März 2010)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> 11:00 Uhr schaffen wir doch locker Quax darf halt nur keine Führung fahren, dann sind wir auch um 14:30 zurück...



Ist leider auch zu spät fuer mich. Du Sack ;-)


----------



## flado (10. März 2010)

werde am samstag nochmal eine info geben ob ich sonntag dann dabei bin...also guck dann am samstag abend auf jednfall nochmal hier rein...was fahren wir renner oder mtb...is egal oder???


----------



## TKS (10. März 2010)

flado schrieb:


> werde am samstag nochmal eine info geben ob ich sonntag dann dabei bin...also guck dann am samstag abend auf jednfall nochmal hier rein...was fahren wir renner oder mtb...is egal oder???



Auf jeden Fall Renner (ich nehme das Crosser-Schutzblechrad). Auch wenns schüttet.


----------



## flado (10. März 2010)

nur die harten kommen in den garden sag ich dazu nur...werde mich bei den ersten rennen dieses jahr glaube erst einmal an deinem hinterrad aufhalten,komme nicht in fahrt im moment,das wetter macht mich fertig...fährst du kellerwald?und was für eine strecke?


----------



## TKS (11. März 2010)

flado schrieb:


> nur die harten kommen in den garden sag ich dazu nur...werde mich bei den ersten rennen dieses jahr glaube erst einmal an deinem hinterrad aufhalten,komme nicht in fahrt im moment,das wetter macht mich fertig...fährst du kellerwald?und was für eine strecke?



An meinem Hinterrad gewinnst Du dann die Reise die immer für den letzten ausgeschrieben wird. 

Dieses Jahr ist es bei mir auch wirklich übel. Häng Dich besser an das Hinterrad von Prinzchen der ist deutlich schneller als ich. Letzten Sonntag im Fuldatal musste ich im Grundlagentraining ein paar Mal abreissen lassen und die Woche davor im Warmetal wars genauso. 

Ich werde wahrscheinlich wenn überhaupt nur die 40km fahren können weil meine Oma Mittags zum Essen eingeladen hat (pünktlich um 12 Uhr in HEF). Hab ich schonmal gemacht: Ins Ziel, durschen, abhauen, kein Kuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flado (11. März 2010)

hi TKS..wer versteckt sich denn hinter dem namen prinzchen??
werde es in kellerwald wetterabhängig machen,aber werde bestimmt auch nur die 40 fahren.reicht ja fürs erste oder??bin ja auch nicht mehr der jüngste!!aber in meiner altersklasse bin ich es jetzt das baut mich natürlich wieder auf....um dort aufs podium zu fahren muss ich aber jetzt langsam mal gas geben,denn allles andere als podium zählt nicht...so wegen sonntag das gibt bestimmt nix soll ja voll assi werden das wetter...da setze ich mich lieber auf die rolle,werde dir aber am samstag bescheid geben...


----------



## TKS (11. März 2010)

Hm, Prinzchens Namen... 3mal darfst Du raten :-D Wenn Du alle Posts hier durchliest bekommst Du es garantiert raus. ;-)


----------



## flado (11. März 2010)

ne du keine ahnung...schreibt ja auch nicht gerade so viel hier im forum...sag schon wer ist es??kann aber doch nicht sein das du nicht das hinterrad bei grundlage halten konntest oder??wahrscheinlich hasste am vorabend eine kiste bier gesoffen...grins..


----------



## flado (11. März 2010)

kann es sein das es unsere muskelspinne kolja ist???


----------



## TKS (11. März 2010)

Frag ihn doch mal per PN ;-)

ich musste echt abreißen lassen, dafür gibt's leider sehr viele Zeugen. War der Gruppenbremser die Tage.

Ich denke es lag wirklich ein bisschen an dem Sattel der jeweils 1cm zu hoch und zu weit hinten war. Hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht das endlich mal einzustellen.

So, jetzt noch die Ausrede mit den Reifen und was weiß ich und ich darf doch noch mal mitfahren...


----------



## flado (12. März 2010)

na ja man kann auch nicht gerade sagen das du es hinter ihm leichter hattest,weil windschattenfahren ist bei der muskelspinne ja nicht möglich...grins...na dann wird es ja mal zeit das ich euch teste mal sehen was ihr so drauf habt...spätestens nächstes wochenende steige ich und eventuell der uwe fischer bei euch ein....


----------



## TKS (12. März 2010)

flado schrieb:


> na ja man kann auch nicht gerade sagen das du es hinter ihm leichter hattest,weil windschattenfahren ist bei der muskelspinne ja nicht möglich...grins...na dann wird es ja mal zeit das ich euch teste mal sehen was ihr so drauf habt...spätestens nächstes wochenende steige ich und eventuell der uwe fischer bei euch ein....


 
nix testen, da fahre ich stur meine Grundlage weiter im Moment. Bringt ja sonst nix. Ziellos rumheizen können wir noch genug im Sommer. 

Und wir haben NICHTS drauf im Moment. Nur unser Prinzchen, wenn er mit den anderen aus Spanien wiederkommt. NEID! Und der Hutsche auch noch - da kann ich ja gleich einpacken.


----------



## flado (12. März 2010)

ja da hasste recht war ja auch ein scherz...müssen den hutsche aber nicht beneiden,der hat bestimmt einen hals wenn er morgen ankommt soll ja dort schneien  wie sau...er hat mich heute angerufen und mich gefragt ob ich mit will...ist aber ein bisschen kurzfristig...aber nächstes jahr lasse ich mir da auch was einfallen diese ******* hier mache ich nicht mehr mit..meine waage zeigt mir immer noch drei kilo zu viel an..echt assi...


----------



## flado (13. März 2010)

so geschafft...2:45:00...85 kilometer richtung gieselwerder...war zwischen 10 und 13 uhr unterwegs,ein paar biker sind mir entgegen gekommen...war den wer von euch dabei??in münden an der kreuzung stand ein fahrer von hersfeld team und war der meinung er müsste nicht einmal grüßen..eine schöne arrogande schabe eben... meint vielleicht weil er 5 watt mehr treten kann könnte er einen raushängen lassen...naja so sind die rennradfahrer eben...deswegen fahre ich MTB da sind die leute doch umgänglicher..morgen dann das selbe aber ein bisschen länger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-Chris (13. März 2010)

recht haste !!
Ich war in der anderen Richtung unterwegs (Melsungen). R1 ist wieder frei.
wie siehts denn richtung gieselwerder aus ?


----------



## flado (13. März 2010)

habe mich nur auf der straße aufgehalten,war ab münden eglig nass aber sonst ging es...die radwege sahen aber auch gut aus...kann die nasse ******* balde nicht mehr sehen..aber ab dem nächsten wochenende wird´s besser...


----------



## daniel77 (13. März 2010)

3,5 Stunden/1500hm MTB bei Sonne, 5-10°C auf trockenen asphaltierten Wirtschaftswegen und auf Schotter mit festgefahrener Schneedecke 

Noch zwei Tage so ein Sonnenschein und der Schnee in BS ist weg


----------



## bergroff (13. März 2010)

daniel77 schrieb:


> 3,5 Stunden/1500hm MTB bei Sonne, 5-10°C auf trockenen asphaltierten Wirtschaftswegen und auf Schotter mit festgefahrener Schneedecke
> 
> Noch zwei Tage so ein Sonnenschein und der Schnee in BS ist weg



6 ° bedeckt, MTB über Wald- und Wiesenwege, bergroff un bergroaff, Fulda rechts und links, schwerer aufgeweichter  klebrige nordhessische Krume, nicht nur der Einsatz durch Schneeverwehungsreste erinnert an Muckiebude, zähes vorwärtskommen, Trails verdammt glitschig, zweimal Brustschwimmen wie Friesinger, aber, endlich wieder mountainbiken, so richtig!


----------



## TKS (14. März 2010)

Falls doch wer mit will: Fahre gleich los. Wetter ist doch prima ;-). Bin um 9 am Ortsschild. Mit Schutzblecheimer.


----------



## flado (14. März 2010)

hi...schaffe ich nicht mehr...kann sein das ich dir dann entgegen komme...aber im moment pisst es ja schön hier...also werde ich erst mal noch in ruhe frühstücken...aber nächste woche klappt´s bestimmt mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergroff (14. März 2010)

...und wer mit dem akademischen Viertel lebt, rauscht am Ortsausgangschild alleine vorbei und fährt hinterher, aber 19 Minuten sind schwer in gewissem Anfangsalter aber fast einzuholen und zurückfallen lassen, bei dem Gegenwind zurück, nee, Waden frei und da mußte dann durch, auch alleine. Immerhin wirkte der 11 Uhr Express im Entgegenkommen noch etwas unorganisiert. Wenn, das nächste Mal sicher etwas pünktlicher


----------



## bergroff (14. März 2010)

...und was macht der N-Zug nach Melsungen?, sitzt bestimmt noch bei Kaffee und Kuchen, oder ist schon Eiszeit draußen im Süden Nordhessens?


----------



## TKS (14. März 2010)

So ein verf..... sch...... Dreckswind heute. Hin nach Gieselwerder kam er gaaanz leicht von vorn. Pünktlich ab 11 dann gedreht und Vollgas von vorn auf dem Rückweg. So lange bin ich für die Strecke noch nie gefahren. Mir kamen so einige entgegen, die 11 Uhr Gruppe schien etwas zerpflückt nach dem Anstieg ab Gimte. 

Ach so, hatte heute ne Augenkrebs-Jacke in Neon an :-D

Und dann noch einen Scherbe im Vorderrad vor Wilhelmshausen. 

Wunderschöner Tag heute trotzdem


----------



## Ilovemybike (14. März 2010)

Heut das zweite mal Rennrad gefahren und gleich 2 Platte gehabt dank Chris und Jochen konnten wir aber weiter fahren.^^
War ne tolle Runde und Wetter ging auch 

aber der Sommer soll kommen  

Endlich geht das Forum au bei mir


----------



## daniel77 (14. März 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Ach so, hatte heute ne Augenkrebs-Jacke in Neon an :-D


----------



## enasnI (14. März 2010)

Wer Donnerstag Zeit hat, fahren flache Gieselwerderrunde optional mit der Brahmwaldkuppe ab Hemeln drin. Wenn kein Dauerrregen und Temperaturen passend auch gerne frueh. Zeit steht noch nicht fest. Ich sag's nochmal durch, wenn das steht und hier Interesse besteht. 

Greets, die "arrogande Rennrad-Schabe" aus der Triathlonabteilung. 

PS: flado, wenn Dir die Tage mal wer entgegen kam und NICHT gegrueßt hat, dann war ich das vermutlich! War aber wenn vermutlich nur zu sehr damit beschäftigt, die Watt-Werte der SRM Powercontrol abzulesen.


----------



## TKS (15. März 2010)

Schade, Do. habe ich definitv keine Zeit. War ne schöne Runde letztes Jahr. Dieses Mal fahre ich aber vorher die zwei Tage nicht 8 Stunden... Sonst muesst Ihr oben im Bramwald wieder so lange warten ;-)

Seit wann fährst Du denn für Hersfeld?


----------



## enasnI (15. März 2010)

Haha, das war nur ein Witz, weil ich immer nicht verstehen kann, dass so Typen einen ueberhaupt aufregen. www.3athlon.org dats my home.


----------



## flado (15. März 2010)

na dann ist das natürlich zu entschuldigen...fahre die woche jeden tag in richtung gieselwerder...allerdings schon sehr früh,muss nämlich noch an die maloche...
werde ab morgen immer ab 8:30 starten...


----------



## enasnI (15. März 2010)

Ein bisschen später wird es wohl schon. Denke mal irgendwas zwischen 9 und 10 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (15. März 2010)

Jeden Tag - Respekt! Von wo aus startest Du? Allerdings auch ein wenig zu früh für mich. 

Immer Fuldatal wäre mir zu langweilig. Bin heute mal über Ehlen und Gudensberg, Felsberg nach Melsungen und über Guxhagen zurück nach Kassel gefahren. Schön hügelig. Wellen durchdrücken. Nur das Wetter war mehr als bescheiden... Und die Bremsen am Crosser sind irgendwie nicht für Tempi jenseits der 50 gemacht; ausweichen war die Devise ;-)


----------



## flado (15. März 2010)

starte von süsterfeld,bin mal gespannt was der tacho anzeigt morgen und wie lange ich brauche...wenn es morgen früh allerdings regnet werde ich morgen nur eine kurze aber etwas härtere einheit machen......steige dann erst am mittwoch bei schönem wetter in gieselwerder auf... gehe mal von 4 stunden aus...naja mal sehen was geht und wie der wind ist..


----------



## TKS (16. März 2010)

Der Wind ist momentan ein A...loch ;-)


----------



## flado (16. März 2010)

da hasste recht...werde mich gleich los machen...mal sehen wie`s wird,habe aber eigentlich gar keinen richtigen bock...aber was sein muß,muß sein..


----------



## hutsche (16. März 2010)

Hey Leute, Gruß von Malle. Suuuper geiles Wetter, nur am Samstag war es noch ein wenig bedeckt und kühl. Man trifft hier echt viel Prominenz, Schwedler (natürlich im Weltmeistertrikot, der Poser), Sickmüller, Berner, Voß, Zabel und natürlich auch einige Hersfelder. Von denen aber die weniger arroganten, der Rest ist wohl in Kassel geblieben, gell Flado! So einen Milram Profi hab ich sogar schon eiskalt überholt; war aber glaub nur am ausfahren . 
Landschaftlich v.a. das Tramuntana Gebirge das beste, was ich bisher mit dem RR gefahren bin, muss man im Radfahrerleben mitgemacht haben. Ich weiß jetzt schon, dass ich nächstes Jahr wieder hier bin.
Morgens 10Uhr ist die Promenade in Arenal wie der Start beim Marathon. Unglaublich, welche Ströme da über die Insel herfallen. So ähnlich wie dann abends am Büffet!

Dann bis die Tage, soll ja auch in D bald Frühling sein. Bis dahin kann Flado ja noch ein paar mal die Brücke in Gieselwerder von mir grüßen!


----------



## TKS (16. März 2010)

Du Sack, jetzt bin ich neidisch ;-) Viel Spass beim Sprinttraining mit Erik!


----------



## daniel77 (16. März 2010)

Ich auch 

So hab ichs vor zwei Jahren erlebt:



traumhaft...........


----------



## TKS (16. März 2010)

aaaaargh! Hört dochmal auf jetzt


----------



## flado (16. März 2010)

so isser eben unser hutsche...nächstes jahr bin ich dabei....wünsche dir aber auch ohne mich noch viel spaß....heute zum ersten mal bis gieselwerder,habe mich aber ein bischen überschätzt..bin ohne frühstück los und hatte  nur eine flasche dabei dazu zwei eiweiß riegel....die letzten 20 kilometer waren dann ein kampf mit meinem hungerast..schöne *******...bin dann 120 kilometer in 3:46 gefahren...morgen werde ich es ein wenig langsamer angehn..2:30 reicht mir morgen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enasnI (17. März 2010)

So, morgen 10 Uhr Start vom Goethestern in der Goethestraße Ecke Pestalozzi-/Lasallstraße. Kriegen wohl ein kleines Grueppchen zusammen.


----------



## flado (17. März 2010)

schade ist mir zu spät.muss wieder um 8:30 los,muss noch arbeiten...heute 3:04 gefahren,bis auf der sch....wind war es in ordnung...


----------



## flado (17. März 2010)




----------



## enasnI (17. März 2010)

Baikschopp!


----------



## TKS (18. März 2010)

enasnI schrieb:


> Baikschopp!



Legastheniker ;-) 

Vielleicht war's der Andi. Der schleppt immer seinen ganzen Hausrat mit rum.


----------



## flado (18. März 2010)

na dann..wenn´s spaß macht!!!so heute nochmal drei stunden und dann erst einmal eine pause.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enasnI (18. März 2010)

So mal gucken, ob uns heute wieder so komische MTBler entgegen kommen, die ernsthaft denken, wir wuerden sie zurueckgrueßen!


----------



## bergroff (19. März 2010)

Nun ist es beschlossene Sache, radfahrmäßig tut sich neues im Kasseler Bering und darf mich mit drum kümmern: 

nachdem Ahnatal im Kasseler Westen eine BMX-Bahn noch in diesem Jahr nach UCI-Standard bekommen wird, bekommen wir in Niestetal im wilden Kasseler Osten endlich unseren Bikepark für den Geländeradsport


----------



## bergsprint (20. März 2010)

die osf fährt rennen ,ist doch mal eine schöne gelegenheit um morgen durchs fuldatal zu cruisen


----------



## TKS (20. März 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> die osf fährt rennen ,ist doch mal eine schöne gelegenheit um morgen durchs fuldatal zu cruisen



Ja, die Strasse zwischen Hemeln und Hann Münden ist dann von Mo. bis zum 01.04. gesperrt. Bin aber erst am Nachmittag dabei, muss morgen ausschlafen.


----------



## bergroff (20. März 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Ja, die Strasse zwischen Hemeln und Hann Münden ist dann von Mo. bis zum 01.04. gesperrt. Bin aber erst am Nachmittag dabei, muss morgen ausschlafen.



Ja, ich würde ja dann sicher mitkommen bei Einhalt des akademischen Viertels, wenn, familiär bedingt so nach 13 Uhr. Hab aber nur ein Rückschutzblech halblang und bliebe dann ordentlich und freiwillig der OSFler folgend 50 m dahinter, scheiß Technik heutzutags, Stunden für den popeliegen Anbau und passt eh nur die Hälfte, oder waren es die linken Hände... die hilft nur ein Sprinter.


----------



## TKS (20. März 2010)

Passt, ich sage dann hier noch ma Bescheid wenn ich wach bin. Umleitung ab Mo.  dann übrigens über die Bramwaldkuppe ;-)


----------



## bergsprint (20. März 2010)

bei mein trainingsstand kann ich ja rechts ausklicken


----------



## bergroff (20. März 2010)

Ja, es gibt sie noch, Frau Holle und sie lässt ihr Winterkleid gaaanz langsam fallen. Es gibt ihn noch, den Schnee und auch das Eis und so gibt sich Frau Holle kurz, frühlingshaft, zaghaft und aufgrund von nur vereinzelten Wandererspuren so richtig jungfräulich. Da steht das Rad von alleine, im Schnee.

Von vorne drauf, ganz schön knorrig gibt sie sich im ersten Blick. Der lange Winter hat das Wurzelwerk noch mehr freigelegt. Und dann erst so richtig, tiefe lange Feuchtgebiete, so wie wir sie kennen.

Nur, daß sich Fräulein Xyinthia im Weiberkrieg ganz schön an ihr ausgelassen hat, will Mikado spielen, kreuz und quer und über einem, nur keine Angst, auch wenn wabernde Nebelschwaden aufziehen. Im oberen Brüstchen geht es dann nur noch im wadentiefen Schnee abseits des normalen Weges. Der ist komplett verblockt mit zerborstenen Bäumen und selbst ausgewachsene Buchen hat es in die Abfahrt zum Umschwang zerlegt.

Wenn denn mir alterndem nicht die Zähne ausgehen würden, mindestens 5, wenn nicht noch mehr in diesem Spiel ausgegangen sind, so daß das mittlere Kettenblatt zu nix mehr zu gebrauchen ward. So war es wie immer nicht nur anstrengend, sondern einfach nur toll mit Frau Holle, da freut sich noch einmal ein Schneekönig.

Jaja, viel zu lang mit ihr, da kommt dann so was hier raus.


----------



## daniel77 (20. März 2010)

Frau Holle, hat sich aus dem Baselbiet vollkommen verpi$$t  
Bin heute bei Sonnenschein/Wolken und 17°C eine knackige Runde in kurz/kurz mit Knielingen/Armlingen gefahren.

Hab grad mal den Bahnhofs-Singlespeeder zusammengekloppt und mich auf der Probefahrt schön hingefaltet (war aber dunkel, hat keiner gesehen)


----------



## TKS (21. März 2010)

Bist Du Schriftsteller???

So, Bier macht müde, gute Nacht und bis morgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergroff (21. März 2010)

Naß plätschert es auf dem Teer...


----------



## flado (21. März 2010)

voll assi da draußen....da wird natürlich nicht gefahren...ab morgen wieder,da sieht´s ja gut aus mit dem wetter...bin ja kein profi das ich mir das antun muss bei dem wetter....ein bissel spaß soll es ja auch machen!!!!


----------



## bergsprint (21. März 2010)

wird schon besser fahre später fulda aufwärts ,bei regen wird pause auf jeden fußballplatz mit bratwurstbude gemacht


----------



## flado (21. März 2010)

bratwurschtbude hört sich gut an geht aber gar nicht im moment mir fehlen nämlich noch 3 kilo bis zum wettkampfgewicht...


----------



## bergsprint (21. März 2010)

bei mir sinds 12 die gepflegt werden müssen


----------



## TKS (21. März 2010)

Um eins geht's los. Es gibt doch sooooo tolle Regenjacken.


----------



## flado (21. März 2010)

ne da bin ich ab und zu mal ein weichei...kann mich nicht überwinden heute,werde morgen wieder loslegen!!wünsche euch aber trotzdem viel spaß heute..werde an euch denken wenn ich auf dem sofa hier liege und fernsehen gucke...
morgen ab 14:45 in richtung münden...


----------



## TKS (21. März 2010)

Um eins an der Bergshäuser Brücke. Mit den Jungs in Ri. Rotenburg oder so.


----------



## flado (21. März 2010)

12 kilo dann hau mal langsam rein,sonst wird´s eng bis zum ersten rennen...aber ich glaube da hilft nur noch heil-fasten..grins.....oder du musst eben bergab alles rausfahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (21. März 2010)

neue bikehosen helfen,rennen sollen die jüngeren fahren-habe nur 24h nürburgring auf den plan.aber die lust zum biken kommt mit den schönen wetter.


----------



## flado (21. März 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> neue bikehosen helfen,rennen sollen die jüngeren fahren-habe nur 24h nürburgring auf den plan.aber die lust zum biken kommt mit den schönen wetter.


da hasste recht


----------



## TKS (21. März 2010)

Nicht Forumsbiken sondern raus aufs Rad! Gelbe Gläser in die Brille und die Sonne scheint. Habt Ihr auch alle brav Schutzbleche bis zum Boden dran? Sonst fahre ich freiwillig die ganze Zeit vorne. Nicht auszudenken wenn die Klamotten dreckig werden sollten ;-)


----------



## flado (21. März 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Um eins an der Bergshäuser Brücke. Mit den Jungs in Ri. Rotenburg oder so.


wenn die sonne noch kommt,bin ich dabei
wenn nicht dann bleibt´s beim sofa


----------



## flado (21. März 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Nicht Forumsbiken sondern raus aufs Rad! Gelbe Gläser in die Brille und die Sonne scheint. Habt Ihr auch alle brav Schutzbleche bis zum Boden dran? Sonst fahre ich freiwillig die ganze Zeit vorne. Nicht auszudenken wenn die Klamotten dreckig werden sollten ;-)


schutzbleche!!was ist das denn??kenne ich nicht und brauche ich nicht,fahre ja sowieso immer vorn...grins


----------



## bergsprint (21. März 2010)

falls du mal 5 watt zu wenig hast solltest du rechts einklicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (21. März 2010)

war gut heute kein wasser von oben,nur die touristikmtbler die viel zu kurze schutzbleche am renner haben...
wie wars auf der couch bist du bei der wiederholung vom klitschkokampf eingeschlafen ?


----------



## bergroff (21. März 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> war gut heute kein wasser von oben,nur die touristikmtbler die viel zu kurze schutzbleche am renner haben...
> wie wars auf der couch bist du bei der wiederholung vom klitschkokampf eingeschlafen ?



Und dann der eine, der freiwillig 50 m dahinterblieb, da Schutzblech nur halb dran und wie die Zähne die ganze Zeit klapperte und dann auch noch der andere, der einfach abbiegt nach den zwei Bergen, 0,75 kg-Abnahme -wenn überhaupt- reichten ihm heute wohl. Nach dieser Abbiegerei gab es dann diesen langangezogenen Sprint Richtung des Restaurant mit dem gelben M auf rotem Grund. Von wegen, da wird auf einen mit Kaffee und Kuchen gewartet, Gemeinheit, die Jungen haben wohl keinen Respekt vor dem Alter. Husch ward der Express weg und der R-Zug trollte sich über die alte B7 zwischen Holzrückeschlamm zurück.
Schön wars, gut wars! 

Das nächste Mal aber mit Materialwagen und mindestens 10 Reserveschläuchen, damit der Nachwuchs mithält und einen Pott Kaffee oder Tee für die Warteschleifen.


----------



## TKS (21. März 2010)

War schön heute bis auf meine 'atmungsaktiven' Jacke - mann war mir nass-kalt; und dann regnets nicht mal richtig 

War ne schöne Runde heute mit Euch, die Sprints am Berg mit Jochen haben auch Spass gemacht. Nur der Chris ist auf der B7 echt ne eigene Welt - ich war froh am Hinterrad dranzukleben. 

Ich verlängere extra für Mister OSF Bergsprint mein Schutzblech und verspreche das nächste Mal nicht mehr mit Absicht durch jede tiefe Pfütze zu semmeln (war aber trotzdem lustig )

@ Chris: Wo bleibt Dein Tourenbericht?


----------



## bergsprint (21. März 2010)

B7 am trüben sonntag sonntag nachmittag-da muß man schon deutlich über 50 fahren,bin über eiterhagen heim gefahren.warum um die berge herumfahren wenn man drüber kann ?


----------



## TKS (21. März 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> B7 am trüben sonntag sonntag nachmittag-da muß man schon deutlich über 50 fahren,bin über eiterhagen heim gefahren.warum um die berge herumfahren wenn man drüber kann ?



Ziemlich genau 50 ;-) Schön im Gegenwind...


----------



## bergsprint (21. März 2010)

ja ja auf der strecke beflügelt der angstscheiß


----------



## TKS (22. März 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> ja ja auf der strecke beflügelt der angstscheiß



Mit meiner 80er/90er Jahre-Style-Jacke in Neon ja kein Problem :-DD


----------



## Cube-Chris (22. März 2010)

Was heisst hier um den Berg herumfahren, ich bin über Eschenstruth nach Hause 
War echt ne coole Runde.


----------



## bergsprint (22. März 2010)

ha ha so ne`schippe sand.wattenbach wr richtig bitter.
bis zum nächsten mal .

fahre morgens immer einige runden um die aue.im moment so ab 7.30 nachsten monat früher-gäste wilkommen


----------



## flado (22. März 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> war gut heute kein wasser von oben,nur die touristikmtbler die viel zu kurze schutzbleche am renner haben...
> wie wars auf der couch bist du bei der wiederholung vom klitschkokampf eingeschlafen ?


hasst recht bin eingeschlafen dabei..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergroff (23. März 2010)

Ein riesen Knall vorm Büro, ein leichtes Zischen, die Leute kommen auf die Straße, was ist los? ein Schuß? Nee, nur ein Knäul Buntmetall! Gut, dass das nicht gestern in der Kaffeepause im Schuß im Trail passierte


----------



## daniel77 (23. März 2010)

@bergroff: OMG! 
@bergsprint: verordne dem Alois mal ordentliches Material!


----------



## bergroff (23. März 2010)

daniel77 schrieb:


> @bergroff: OMG!
> @bergsprint: verordne dem Alois mal ordentliches Material!



OMG: was asiatisches zum beruhigen?!
Ich dachte schon, ich könnte mit den scharfkantigen Blechen nochmal zurück zum löten oder umtauschen, aber fliegen dann die Fetzen gänzlich?; ach näh, daß war doch irgendwo im Kasseler wilden Osten, glaub ich.


----------



## bergsprint (23. März 2010)

@daniel
zuhören hilft am meisten


----------



## bergroff (23. März 2010)

Psst, muß noch schaffen und einen Denkmalpflegeantrag schruppen, damit ich wieder nee Rechnung stellen kann, vielleicht sollte ich einen Denkmalpflegeantrag für diesen Schrubber gleich mit stellen, nach hause darf ich bei dem Reparaturstau eh nich mehr.


----------



## daniel77 (23. März 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> @daniel
> zuhören hilft am meisten




putzen auch


----------



## tschabo007 (26. März 2010)

bergroff schrieb:


> Ein riesen Knall vorm Büro, ein leichtes Zischen, die Leute kommen auf die Straße, was ist los? ein Schuß? Nee, nur ein Knäul Buntmetall! Gut, dass das nicht gestern in der Kaffeepause im Schuß im Trail passierte



JAja gerade im Büro nach dem Kaffeekochen wieder eingeschlafen knallt einer auf der Strasse rum....


----------



## TKS (26. März 2010)

Ihr müsst arbeiten? ;-)


----------



## Jehoover (26. März 2010)

Moin Ihrs
Mein Stadtrad muss nach dem Winter komplett saniert werden. Sprich ich brauch den kompletten Antrieb neu.
Benötige Schaltwerk, Kassette, Kette, Umwerfer und Kurbel neu. Zudem ist der Schaltzug inkl. Hülle vom Schaltwerk angefressen. 

Hat einer von euch noch Ersatzteile rumliegen, die er ruhigen Gewissens an mich abtreten kann? Wenn nein, werde ich morgen mal zum Borni fahren mit der Schüssel und mich zum Kasper machen 

Falls Ihr wieder Erwarten doch etwas habt, bitte PN an mich.
DANKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hutsche (26. März 2010)

Jehoover schrieb:


> Borni [...] mich zum Kasper machen



Der ist eigentlich ganz umgänglich, wenn du nach Rabatt fragst, weil du gleich zwei Deore Kassetten und einen Seitenständer kaufen wölltest.


----------



## TKS (26. März 2010)

Ist heute noch irgendein Bekloppter außer mir unterwegs gewesen? Erst drei Stunden Sonnenschein und über 20 Grad, dann innerhalb einer halben Minute ab Simmershausen Hagel (ca. 5cm sind liegen geblieben, ist toll zum Fahren) und runter auf 5 Grad. So ein Sch... und das Ganze mit Dreiviertelhose und Frühlingsoutfit. Vorher die Strasse von Hemeln bis Hann Münden: Die fällen da Bäume am Hang. Kurz nach Hemeln dann: 'Lebensgefahr' usw., der Radweg ist natürlich auch gesperrt. Bin dann an den (freundlich?) winkenden Forstarbeitern vorbeigeradelt, die Alternative wäre über die Bramwaldkuppe gewesen 

Falls ich bis Sonntag nicht erkältet sein sollte: Fährt jemand? Hänge mich dann gern dran. Nur bitte kein Fuldatal nach Gieselwerder mehr, kann ich momentan nicht mehr sehen


----------



## bergroff (26. März 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Ist heute noch irgendein Bekloppter außer mir unterwegs gewesen? Erst drei Stunden Sonnenschein und über 20 Grad, dann innerhalb einer halben Minute ab Simmershausen Hagel (ca. 5cm sind liegen geblieben, ist toll zum Fahren) und runter auf 5 Grad.
> 
> Falls ich bis Sonntag nicht erkältet sein sollte: Fährt jemand?
> 
> ...


----------



## TKS (26. März 2010)

Ja, die murmelgroßen Hagelkörner waren das fieseste!


----------



## bergsprint (26. März 2010)

@ jehover
mußt du mir so was antun ? ich werde es mit besonderer liebe behandeln


----------



## bergroff (26. März 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> @ jehover
> mußt du mir so was antun ? ich werde es mit besonderer liebe behandeln



Soll ich auch noch dazustoßen mit dem Häuflein Ehlend mit den gebrochenen Flügelchen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flado (26. März 2010)

deswegen bin ich gestern 4 stunden gefahren und heute schön pause gemacht...sonntag bin ich dabei wenn das wetter passt.....das heißt kein regen....


----------



## bergsprint (26. März 2010)

habe keine lust auf schrotten.nächste woche kommen doch die kunden die freitag in urlaub fahren und umbedingt noch ein rad brauchen.ostern und besseres wetter kommen wie jedes jahr wieder total überraschend.


----------



## Colts-Dirk (26. März 2010)

Hallo Forum-Gemeinde Nordhessen. Sonntag gehts hoch zum Herkules, wenn das Wetter nicht nochmal absolut verrückt spielt (so wie heute Nachmittag, schön geduscht worden!). Vielleicht trifft man ja den ein oder anderen.


----------



## flado (26. März 2010)

werde am sonntag intervall fahren....vom altersheim bis hoch zum hohen graß...das ganze 4 mal....immer zwischen 15 und 15:30 min.. also wer bock hat sich jetzt langsam mal zu belasten der kann mit einsteigen...start um 10 uhr am altersheim...


----------



## Jehoover (27. März 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> @ jehover
> mußt du mir so was antun ? ich werde es mit besonderer liebe behandeln



Da ich jeden Tag damit zur Arbeit fahre und seit Dez. kein Öl mehr auf die Kette geschmissen habe, wurde ich wegen der Geräuschkulisse sogar schon an der Arbeit schräg angemacht 
Wenn das der Alte sieht, schmeißt der mich raus! 

@flado
Bis ich derartige Aktionen fahre, werde ich wohl noch ein paar Kilometer im GA1 fahren müssen... Hab dank Arbeit, Uni und Wetter erst 50 km Trainingskilometer in den Beinen...


----------



## TKS (27. März 2010)

flado schrieb:


> werde am sonntag intervall fahren....vom altersheim bis hoch zum hohen graß...das ganze 4 mal....immer zwischen 15 und 15:30 min.. also wer bock hat sich jetzt langsam mal zu belasten der kann mit einsteigen...start um 10 uhr am altersheim...



Ich bin dabei! RR oder MTB? Wir können ja jedes zweite Mal von Ehlen aus hoch fahren. Dann bis morgen um 10.


----------



## flado (27. März 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei! RR oder MTB? Wir können ja jedes zweite Mal von Ehlen aus hoch fahren. Dann bis morgen um 10.


alles klar dann bis morgen um punkt 10uhr am altersheim mit MTB


----------



## flado (27. März 2010)

Jehoover schrieb:


> Da ich jeden Tag damit zur Arbeit fahre und seit Dez. kein Öl mehr auf die Kette geschmissen habe, wurde ich wegen der Geräuschkulisse sogar schon an der Arbeit schräg angemacht
> Wenn das der Alte sieht, schmeißt der mich raus!
> 
> @flado
> Bis ich derartige Aktionen fahre, werde ich wohl noch ein paar Kilometer im GA1 fahren müssen... Hab dank Arbeit, Uni und Wetter erst 50 km Trainingskilometer in den Beinen...


 
da gebe ich dir recht,mit den paar kilometern kommst du nicht weit...
dann hau mal ordentlich rein,damit du das nächste mal vielleicht dabei bist..bis dann mal...


----------



## TKS (27. März 2010)

flado schrieb:


> alles klar dann bis morgen um punkt 10uhr am altersheim mit MTB



Jetzt ich nu wieder: Da heute Nacht die Uhren umgestellt werden und ich heute Abend etwas länger unterwegs sein werde: können wir uns auch um 11 Uhr treffen? Wäre super, die Einheit dauert ja auch nicht so lange. Sonst muss ich mir morgen noch 3 Espressi reinkallen ;-)


----------



## hutsche (27. März 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> 11 Uhr treffen



Jo, da wäre ich auch sehr dafür. Können wir uns außerdem auf RR einigen; dann wäre ich auch dabei? Würde im Anschluss nämlich gerne noch eine Runde dranhängen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flado (27. März 2010)

hutsche schrieb:


> Jo, da wäre ich auch sehr dafür. Können wir uns außerdem auf RR einigen; dann wäre ich auch dabei? Würde im Anschluss nämlich gerne noch eine Runde dranhängen.


 
alles klar 11uhr ist auch in ordnung...dann eben mit renner....ist ja auch egal mit welchem bike ich auf euch warte..grins...

war ein scherz,mach nur langsam hutsche sonst raucht´s....

werde wohl dein tempo nicht fahren können,kann nur hoffen das du thorsten nicht ganz so schnell bist...


----------



## TKS (27. März 2010)

flado schrieb:


> alles klar 11uhr ist auch in ordnung...dann eben mit renner....ist ja auch egal mit welchem bike ich auf euch warte..grins...
> 
> war ein scherz,mach nur langsam hutsche sonst raucht´s....
> 
> werde wohl dein tempo nicht fahren können,kann nur hoffen das du thorsten nicht ganz so schnell bist...



... nö ... ;-)


----------



## flado (27. März 2010)

wenn es morgen natürlich ohne ende regnet dann fahre ich natürlich nicht!!!
aber hutsche das weißt du ja...bin und bleibe ein schönwetter-fahrer....
werde morgen früh nochmal schreiben...gegen 8:15 uhr gibt´s dann nochmal eine info...
bis denne..


----------



## bergsprint (27. März 2010)

will morgen auch renner fahren,habe aber keine lust mich demütigen zu lassen.fahre einfach mal in eine andere richtung.


----------



## bergroff (27. März 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> will morgen auch renner fahren,habe aber keine lust mich demütigen zu lassen.fahre einfach mal in eine andere richtung.



"Demut geht über Hochmut" oder umgekehrt, geht alles

Die einen fahren den Berg hoch, der andere in eine andere Richtung, war doch letzten Sonntag auch so, oder? und wer fährt ins Gelände, daß ist super griffig, nur ich morgen für mich wohl nich mehr, heute reicht mir, Flügelchen lahmt, will heißen, 28er Cross Treppentrail und Fuldatrails hintenrum mit schlupfiger dünner Bereifung bei 7 mm Federweg, geht nicht, gibts nicht, aber gaaanz schön anstrengend.

Also, zeigt mal die diversen Termine, die Auswahl ist groooß.


----------



## flado (27. März 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> will morgen auch renner fahren,habe aber keine lust mich demütigen zu lassen.fahre einfach mal in eine andere richtung.


stell dich nicht so an...intervalle sind jetzt angesagt,der kellerwald ruft,da muss man ja schon mal ein bisschen was  in den beinen haben,sonst braucht man da gar nicht erst hinzufahren...
jetzt ist beißen angesagt schluß mit dem GA1 gegurcke...
dabei sein ist alles und klar ist natürlich auch das nicht alle gleichzeitig oben ankommen....also 11 uhr altersheim...(aber nur wenn es nicht regnet!!!)


----------



## bergsprint (27. März 2010)

intervalle sind gut .hoch zum hohen gras kuchen essen wieder runter -hoch zum herkules schitzel.... oder was meinst du ? und mtb besitze ich kein sauberes ohne spikes für sofort,da lulle ich lieber im flußtal rum


----------



## flado (27. März 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> intervalle sind gut .hoch zum hohen gras kuchen essen wieder runter -hoch zum herkules schitzel.... oder was meinst du ? und mtb besitze ich kein sauberes ohne spikes für sofort,da lulle ich lieber im flußtal rum


Nix mtb.....renner und wenn du willst kannste ruhig kuchen schnitzel zwischendurch essen.....denk aber an deine 12 kilo übergewicht...grins...


----------



## TKS (27. März 2010)

flado schrieb:


> Nix mtb.....renner und wenn du willst kannste ruhig kuchen schnitzel zwischendurch essen.....denk aber an deine 12 kilo übergewicht...grins...



Isser dann halt bergab schneller (Gesetz der Schwerkraft)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (27. März 2010)

na schauen wir mal
die neue sram kommt erst im herbst,compact mit 32er ritzel da kann man doch mal am buffet zulangen


----------



## bergsprint (27. März 2010)

@tks
der höhere luftwiderstand hebt das auf


----------



## flado (28. März 2010)

moin jung´s...so frühstücken in ruhe und dann um 11 geht´s los...bis nachher am altersheim...


----------



## flado (28. März 2010)

geht ja schon los mit dem assi wetter..wenn es jetzt aufhört werde ich mich schon mal losmachen,sonst gibt das nix mehr heute...bis gleich


----------



## TKS (28. März 2010)

flado schrieb:


> geht ja schon los mit dem assi wetter..wenn es jetzt aufhört werde ich mich schon mal losmachen,sonst gibt das nix mehr heute...bis gleich



Hä? Jetzt schon los? Bis um 11; tolles Wetter für Intervalle ...


----------



## TKS (28. März 2010)

Ist das bitter wenn der Hutsche am Berg antritt und der Flado hinterherhetzt... 

Hat Spass gemacht und danke fürs Warten oben! Das nächste Mal muss ich mehr Kleingeld für den Parkautomaten am Essigberg mitnehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergroff (28. März 2010)

So, genug Tee getrunken (und gearbeitet). Ich fahre um 16 Uhr 15 ab Bushaltestelle Schwimmbad Niestetal-Sandershausen übers Steinberghaus (mit Kaffee und Kuchen?) und weiter, soll ja länger hell bleiben. Braucht sonst noch wer einen Sonntagsfahrschein?


----------



## OPM (28. März 2010)

flado schrieb:


> geht ja schon los mit dem assi wetter..wenn es jetzt aufhört werde ich mich schon mal losmachen,sonst gibt das nix mehr heute...bis gleich



Das war doch nur ein vereinzeltes Wolkengebiet; laut Regenradar war danach aus Hauptwindrichtung West bis Dortmund alles klar.

Ich habe mich dann direkt danach bei Sonnenschein zum ersten Mal auf den Fuldaradweg gemacht. Ganz ungewohnt, so ohne Berge und es gab nur auf den letzten 100m etwas Hagel. Morgen wieder! Muss die 500 Punkte noch vollkriegen.


----------



## onkel_c (28. März 2010)

jungs, wie sieht denn die 40km runde beim kellerwaldmarathon aus?
frage ist, wie anstrengend ist das? lohnt das vom technischen anspruch oder ist es reines forststraßengebolze? letzteres brauche ich nicht ...

auch brauche ich keine langen renneinheiten als bekennender bergabfahrer! also bitte keine beleidigungen ob der kürze ... mehr geben meine lahmen stelzen nicht her!


----------



## bergsprint (28. März 2010)

40 km marathon ??
über 40 km/h in der einführungsrunde


----------



## TKS (28. März 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> 40 km marathon ??
> über 40 km/h in der einführungsrunde



Schnell und schmutzig. Ist aber trotzdem bis auf die technisch mittelmäßig anspruchsvollen Abfahrten wie immer bei Mittelgebirgsbikemarathons Forststrassenbolzerei *achselzuck*


----------



## onkel_c (28. März 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> 40 km marathon ??
> über 40 km/h in der einführungsrunde



nun ja, für mich schon - auch wenn ich mit der namensschöpfung nix zu tun habe. ich weiss ja nicht, wie lang die einführungsrunde ist, aber in willingen ging es vom start auch nie langsam weg. das war aber nicht das problem...

mal schauen, wenn es richtig sauig ist, gebe ich mir das vllt.


----------



## flado (28. März 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Ist das bitter wenn der Hutsche am Berg antritt und der Flado hinterherhetzt...
> 
> Hat Spass gemacht und danke fürs Warten oben! Das nächste Mal muss ich mehr Kleingeld für den Parkautomaten am Essigberg mitnehmen...


 
war doch richtig gut heute...bin aber auch ganz schön platt jetzt...
das werden wir auf jeden fall wiederholen

hinter dem hutsche herfahren das tut dann obenraus auch richtig weh,gerade dann die letzten 500 m wenn er merkt das ich noch am hinterrad bin und er dann die schlagzahl nochmal erhöhthabe dann
immer nur das schalten gehört und schwupp´s hat er mal schnell 10m rausgefahren...so isser eben...


----------



## bergroff (28. März 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> 40 km marathon ??
> über 40 km/h in der einführungsrunde



Meinst du damit wohl das Geschiebe hinter dem Nissan, gemühtliche Einführungsrunde und ansonsten gilt wie immer Kraftwerk: "Fahrn Fahrn auf der Autobahn, düt dütet dütet dütelüt", paar nette Anstiege und Abfahrten mit schönem klitschigen Schlamm passend zum Frühling.

Passend habe ich eben kurz unterm Bilstein gerade noch den letzten Schneezipfel gefunden und mich noch einmal wie ein Schneekönig gefreut, es ist Frühling und hab es geschafft, ohne Kaffee und Kuchen am Steinberg vorbeizukommen, bergsprint, wir nehmen jetzt ab!


----------



## TKS (28. März 2010)

flado schrieb:


> war doch richtig gut heute...bin aber auch ganz schön platt jetzt...
> das werden wir auf jeden fall wiederholen
> 
> habe dann
> immer nur das schalten gehört ...



... ja, das Geräusch beim Schalten in einen schwereren Gang war das fieseste - Hutsche ist wirklich extrem fit. Respekt  Am Besten war die Fontäne von Euren zwei Rennern ohne Schutzbleche bei 60 Sachen in der Abfahrt und nasser Strasse - die war ungefähr 50m lang


----------



## OPM (29. März 2010)

OPM schrieb:


> Morgen wieder! Muss die 500 Punkte noch vollkriegen.



Das hatte ich mir so schön ausgerechnet: Mit den 16 von heute (und den 16 von morgen) wären 490 da gewesen, die ich übermorgen locker über die 500er Schwelle gewuppt hätte; blöd nur, dass die Wertung ja gestern schon vorbei war...Dreck. Na, dann im nächsten Winter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flado (29. März 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> ... ja, das Geräusch beim Schalten in einen schwereren Gang war das fieseste - Hutsche ist wirklich extrem fit. Respekt  Am Besten war die Fontäne von Euren zwei Rennern ohne Schutzbleche bei 60 Sachen in der Abfahrt und nasser Strasse - die war ungefähr 50m lang


cool...das bekommt man ja selber gar nicht mitmacht dann bestimmt richtig spaß da hinter her zu fahren


----------



## flado (2. April 2010)

moin zusammen...so heute mal wieder die beine aufpumpen,das heißt intevall...
ab 14 uhr altersheim...immer schön auf´s hohe graß brettern...
auf geht´s...bis dann...


----------



## TKS (2. April 2010)

... Oder EB-Intervalle im Fuldatal. Schön bis zur Kotzgrenze auspumpen mit'm Renner. Los geht's gegen 11. Falls wer mit will kurze Nachricht hier. Das Bezirkseröffnungsrennen heute läuft schon, oder?


----------



## flado (2. April 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> ... Oder EB-Intervalle im Fuldatal. Schön bis zur Kotzgrenze auspumpen mit'm Renner. Los geht's gegen 11. Falls wer mit will kurze Nachricht hier. Das Bezirkseröffnungsrennen heute läuft schon, oder?


schade hätte ich gerne mitgemacht...ist aber zu früh,das heißt für mich intervalle auf´s hohe graß...
PS. der kellerwald kann kommen..podium ist sicher!!


----------



## TKS (2. April 2010)

Um ca. 11 Uhr Siemensstr. Kreuzung Wolfhager. Dann über Wolfsanger zusammen mit Prinzchen und mir durchs Fuldatal in Intervallen. Mal sehen ob mich Hutsches Trainingsplan um die Reise für den Letzten beim Kellerwald bringt.


----------



## Prinzchen (2. April 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Um ca. 11 Uhr Siemensstr. Kreuzung Wolfhager. Dann über Wolfsanger zusammen mit Prinzchen und mir durchs Fuldatal in Intervallen. Mal sehen ob mich Hutsches Trainingsplan um die Reise für den Letzten beim Kellerwald bringt.



Intervalle sind irgendwie doof, die mochte ich schon im Mathe LK nicht. Dann lieber in Spananien sinnlos Berge hochbügeln...


----------



## flado (2. April 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Um ca. 11 Uhr Siemensstr. Kreuzung Wolfhager. Dann über Wolfsanger zusammen mit Prinzchen und mir durchs Fuldatal in Intervallen. Mal sehen ob mich Hutsches Trainingsplan um die Reise für den Letzten beim Kellerwald bringt.


bringt auf jeden fall waswerden kellerwald schön zusammen heizen!!ich ziehe dich die berge hoch und du führst mich sicher bergab
und dann lassen wir uns mal überraschen was am ende bei raus kommt...kommenden donnerstag will ich eine edersee umrundung machen mit uwe.wenn du lust hasst kannste ja mitkommen...sind etwa 160 kilometer mit MTB...dauer etwa 6:30 stunden...
werde am mittwoch eventuell nochmal intervalle fahren..


----------



## OPM (2. April 2010)

flado schrieb:


> kommenden donnerstag will ich eine edersee umrundung machen mit uwe.wenn du lust hasst kannste ja mitkommen...sind etwa 160 kilometer mit MTB...dauer etwa 6:30 stunden...



Habe ich mir auch vorgenommen, warte aber noch ein paar Wochen, bis ich im kurzen Shirt fahren kann; die Schwitzerei unter Handschuhen & Fleecepullover ist ja noch OK, wenn's bloss (wie heute morgen) für 2,5h durch den H'wald geht und die heisse Dusche 20min bergab liegt; aber in dem Zustand mit noch 4h+ Restfahrzeit bei noch nicht so ganz frühlingshaften Temperaturen an der Sperrmauer ankommen? Nö.

Bis dahin will ich auch noch mindestens einmal Kassel-Gimte-Kassel(x 2) (140km) hintereinander abreissen, so für's ungewohnte Langstreckengefühl.


----------



## TKS (2. April 2010)

Warum fährste zweimal dieselbe Strecke? Es gibt doch genug tolle Runden mit der Länge???

Da hat mich Prinzchen heute eiskalt abserviert. Das nächste Mal brauchen wir dann Sprechfunk damit ich Dir sagen kann wenn die Intervalle vorbei sind :-D

also morgen sinnlos Berge hochballern. Mal sehen was die Beine sagen. Und außerdem gibt es hier im Forum einen Schlauchreifenfahrer, also Vorsicht am Berg ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OPM (2. April 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Warum fährste zweimal dieselbe Strecke? Es gibt doch genug tolle Runden mit der Länge???



Auch so schön flach? Ausserdem bin ich Sonntags zu ersten Mal überhaupt Fuldaradweg gefahren, ich entdecke immer noch Neues.

Aber stimmt, ich könnte einfach 50km weiter die Weser runterfahren.


----------



## TKS (2. April 2010)

So sieht's aus. Sind von Ks bis Gieselwerder und zurück genau 120 km. Je nachdem wo Du in Ks wohnst. Viel Spass.


----------



## bergsprint (2. April 2010)

radweg zu ostern ist cc training-viel spass beim dackelhüpfen


----------



## daniel77 (3. April 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> radweg zu ostern ist cc training-viel spass beim dackelhüpfen



Jawoll  frohe Ostern!


----------



## OPM (3. April 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> radweg zu ostern ist cc training-viel spass beim dackelhüpfen



Deswegen heisst das auch Bunnyhop; aber vielleicht regnet es ja...

Obwohl, ich konnte schon mit Enten üben, die mir an der Böschung versteckt aufgelauert haben, um dann plötzlich quer über den Weg Richtung Fluss zu watscheln.


----------



## TKS (3. April 2010)

... auch die Autofahrer-A....lochliste ist gestern ein bisschen länger geworden. Wenn die Rentner das erste Mal im Jahr Auto fahren und meinen alles und jeden maßregeln zu müssen. Wir haben jedenfalls immer freundlich gewunken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flado (3. April 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> ... auch die Autofahrer-A....lochliste ist gestern ein bisschen länger geworden. Wenn die Rentner das erste Mal im Jahr Auto fahren und meinen alles und jeden maßregeln zu müssen. Wir haben jedenfalls immer freundlich gewunken.


habe gestern auch fast einen aus dem auto gezogen,der war der meinung ich düfte ihn in einer 30iger zone nicht überholen...fährt mit 28 da durch und macht dann noch einen heißen,da bin ich fast geplatzt...
aber so sind unsere rentner eben...manche solten wirklich mal überlegen ob es nicht besser ist den schein abzugeben


----------



## TKS (3. April 2010)

... Und da fliegen sie wieder, die Aussenspiegel. ;-) Nee im Ernst: Manche sind halt ein bisschen dumm und oberlehrerhaft. Ich denke mir immer: die müssen sich den ganzen Tag selbst ertragen, das ist Strafe genug. Wenn man zu zweit unterwegs ist geht auch mal ne Anzeige wegen Nötigung (wird als Straftat verfolgt). Deswegen heute MTB


----------



## flado (3. April 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> ... Und da fliegen sie wieder, die Aussenspiegel. ;-) Nee im Ernst: Manche sind halt ein bisschen dumm und oberlehrerhaft. Ich denke mir immer: die müssen sich den ganzen Tag selbst ertragen, das ist Strafe genug. Wenn man zu zweit unterwegs ist geht auch mal ne Anzeige wegen Nötigung (wird als Straftat verfolgt). Deswegen heute MTB


gut hasst du es bei mir geht nix heute...familie!!!
naja pause tut auch mal gut,bin gestern auch nur 3xhohe graß,puls  geht nicht mehr hoch und beine sind platt...also pause!!


----------



## TKS (3. April 2010)

63 km und 1800 Höhenmeter. War lsutig heute mit Kolja und Udo in der autofreien Waldzone. Waren die Berge letztes Jahr echt genauso steil? Und Rennradfahren bringt fürs Mountainbiken an steilen Anstiegen mal gar nichts - leider. Also morgen gegen 8/9 Uhr noch mal 3 Stunden mit schönen Anstiegen und MTB.


----------



## TKS (3. April 2010)

... und hier was leckeres für Prinzchen: WURSTWASSER! Ab ca. 3min. anschauen... würg!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X05Caze5V3Y"]YouTube- Stefan Raab Wetten dass..? 27.03.2010 Part 2/3[/nomedia]


----------



## OPM (3. April 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> 63 km und 1800 Höhenmeter. War lsutig heute mit Kolja und Udo in der autofreien Waldzone.



Zur Zeit sind allerdings die Selbstsäger & Abholer des Windbrucheinschnitts mit Kombi & Anhänger unterwegs.


----------



## Prydz (3. April 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> 63 km und 1800 Höhenmeter. War lsutig heute mit Kolja und Udo in der autofreien Waldzone. Waren die Berge letztes Jahr echt genauso steil? Und Rennradfahren bringt fürs Mountainbiken an steilen Anstiegen mal gar nichts - leider. Also morgen gegen 8/9 Uhr noch mal 3 Stunden mit schönen Anstiegen und MTB.



K3 .

Fährt von euch jemand Mittwochs das Trainingsrennen in Baunatal mit?


----------



## xkasimirx (3. April 2010)

Prydz schrieb:


> K3 .
> 
> Fährt von euch jemand Mittwochs das Trainingsrennen in Baunatal mit?


 
Schon in KS?
Morgen ne Runde MTB?


----------



## TKS (3. April 2010)

xkasimirx schrieb:


> Schon in KS?
> Morgen ne Runde MTB?



Geht doch nur mit Lizenz, oder?


----------



## flado (4. April 2010)

Prydz schrieb:


> K3 .
> 
> Fährt von euch jemand Mittwochs das Trainingsrennen in Baunatal mit?


habe dieses jahr keine lizens,vielleicht wenn die jedermänner einsteigen dürfen...das haben die ja neu gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flado (4. April 2010)

bin dabei in baunatal...habe eben mal geschaut auf der hompage ...die jedermänner können jetzt von anfang an mitfahren...mittwoch geht´s los...


----------



## TKS (4. April 2010)

Gut, dann bis in 2 Wochen! Jetzt ist erstmal eine Woche extrem-Surfing in der eisigen Ostsee angesagt. Hoffentlich gibt's richtig Wind...


----------



## flado (4. April 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Gut, dann bis in 2 Wochen! Jetzt ist erstmal eine Woche extrem-Surfing in der eisigen Ostsee angesagt. Hoffentlich gibt's richtig Wind...


hut ab,,das ist ein männersport für mich...da würden mich keine 10 pferde reinkriegen in der kälte...
bis dann und viel spaß


----------



## TKS (4. April 2010)

Danke! Meine Frau springt da aber auch rein und lässt es dann noch ein bisschen mehr krachen als ich. Mal sehen was sie diesmal für Verletzungen hat ;-)

Allen hier frohe Ostern und schöne grosse dicke Eier. ))


----------



## hutsche (4. April 2010)

Prydz schrieb:


> Fährt von euch jemand Mittwochs das Trainingsrennen in Baunatal mit?



Hier ist einer! Ob aber diesen Mittwoch schon, weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## Prydz (5. April 2010)

xkasimirx schrieb:


> Schon in KS?
> Morgen ne Runde MTB?



Bin erst wieder ab morgen in Kassel. Musste zu Hause die Ostereier suchen. 

Ich weiß es gar nicht. Flado sagt es geht auch ohne?!

Habt ihr noch Marathontipps in der Region? 
Kellerwald kann ich wohl nicht mitfahren.


----------



## TKS (5. April 2010)

Den Sonntag danach ist Naumburg (CC). Geht aber auch als kleiner Marathon durch wenn man 14 Runden fährt.


----------



## tschabo007 (7. April 2010)

So die Herren und Damen 
Morgen abend Nightride..... Treffpunkt Mergellschule Kassel.
Abfahrt 20.00 Uhr
Bisher 2 Treter
Kussi
Edith sacht mitm richtigen RAd Nä...


----------



## Prydz (7. April 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Den Sonntag danach ist Naumburg (CC). Geht aber auch als kleiner Marathon durch wenn man 14 Runden fährt.



Danke für den Tipp .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergroff (8. April 2010)

Nachdem sich eine fette Angina von meinem dürren Brüstchen so langsam wieder verzieht, heute mal aktuell ein kleiner Trailschadensbericht aus dem Kaufunger Wald und der Söhre, die wilde Xyianthia, Harvester und Co. haben zugeschlagen:

Schmugglerpfad von Sandershausen nach Landwehrhagen im ersten Drittel streckenweise von Harvestern ziemlich zugerichtet

Frau Holle, im Mittleren Bereich und in der Abfahrt zum Umschwang, einiges an niedergelegten Fichten und Tannen und sogar Buchen zum Mikadospielen

Steinberghaustrail, wieder befahrbar, ich konnte das Gehölz seit Monaten im Weg nicht mehr sehen und hab mal etwas geräumt, aber es gibt noch Harvesterspuren zum drüberbügeln

X3 oberhalb von Wellerode Richtung Wollrode, absehbar komplett zu, was Xinthia nicht schaffte, machen gerade wie immer die Holzrücker zunichte

Waldrandtrail oberhalb von Dörnhagen, ein Drittel umgelegt, zersägt, und parallel umfahrbar

Fuldatrails komplett gut befahrbar

Das lässt sich sicher allenthalben ergänzen, gebt mal Bescheid.


----------



## flado (8. April 2010)

so heute nochmal 3:30 gefahren..morgen pause und dann mal sehen was am samstag bein kyffhäuser bergmarathon geht...
soll ja immer eine sehr matschige sache sein,bin echt mal gespannt wo ich so stehe nach dem assi winter...will ja trotzdem hoffen das wenn ich durch komme ,das ich auf dem podium stehe!! der hutsche wird mich schon ziehen!! naja dann lassen wir uns mal überraschen!!!!


----------



## daniel77 (8. April 2010)

Endlich Frühling!



muss leider eine Erkältung auskurieren, bin zum Kellerwald aber wieder fit und mal wieder in KS


----------



## TKS (8. April 2010)

Super, dann bis im Kellerwald. Werde mir morgen auf Fehmarn mal eine Erkältung in der Ostsee im Nassanzug holen (4 Grad und keine Standheizung in der Karre). Muss ja auch mal sein im Frühling. So aus Solidarität und so. ;-)


----------



## daniel77 (8. April 2010)

Oh ja bitte 
freue mich schon auf den Kaffee-Klatsch danach mit allen.


----------



## TKS (8. April 2010)

Der Kuchen ist das Beste. Und das Brot was es zu gewinnen gibt :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flado (9. April 2010)

stimmt für das brot lohnt es sich wirklich alles zu geben was man hat
aber wirklich 40 euro startgebür und wenn man es wirklich schaffen solte auf´s podium bekommt mann ein brot....eigentlich der abschaum...naja so ist das eben,aber macht ja trotzdem spaß


----------



## OPM (9. April 2010)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Endlich Frühling!



Yes!


----------



## bergroff (10. April 2010)

KAPUTT!

Soviel zur Trailpflege im Frühling, was uns in dieser Saison der Forst allenthalben so bietet, neben dem was die wilde Xynthia so trieb, beispielsweise heute abend oberhalb des Teufelssteins Richtung Escherode, es ward denn mal ein Trail; da soll einer sagen, die bösen Mountainbiker im Walde.


----------



## TKS (10. April 2010)

Brrr, 3 Grad kaltes Wasser gestern auf Fehmarn. Habe knappe 1 1/2 Stunden durchgehalten, danach hat es 5-6 Stunden gedauert bis mir wieder warm wurde. Dafür als einziger auf dem Wasser, es gibt auch Beweisvideos ;-) Gutes Training für den Kellerwald falls es regnet ;-)


----------



## Schaaf (10. April 2010)

So fette, umgerissene Bäume waren vor einem Monat keine seltenheit. Zum Glück haben sie in Wildungen nicht viele Trails versperrt. Die Forstleute haben aber nicht viel weggesägt. Faulen ....


----------



## daniel77 (10. April 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Brrr, 3 Grad kaltes Wasser gestern auf Fehmarn. Habe knappe 1 1/2 Stunden durchgehalten, danach hat es 5-6 Stunden gedauert bis mir wieder warm wurde. Dafür als einziger auf dem Wasser, es gibt auch Beweisvideos ;-) Gutes Training für den Kellerwald falls es regnet ;-)



 wieso man sich sowas antut, wärste mal zu uns gekommen, bin heute schön 5 Stunden mitm neuen Bike bei 22°C und Sonnenschein über die staubtrockenen Trails im Baselbiet gefegt 

btw: so ein Wetter wünsch ich mir für den Kellerwald.........


----------



## bergroff (10. April 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Brrr, 3 Grad kaltes Wasser gestern auf Fehmarn. Habe knappe 1 1/2 Stunden durchgehalten, danach hat es 5-6 Stunden gedauert bis mir wieder warm wurde. Dafür als einziger auf dem Wasser, es gibt auch Beweisvideos ;-) Gutes Training für den Kellerwald falls es regnet ;-)




Brrrh, da schüttelts mich grad aber und da leg ich doch lieber wieder die Beinkleider auf die noch freien Waden vom Sonnenuntergangsnordhessengeländeradfahren.

Die Trails werden hier so langsam immer trockener. Da kannste trotzdem gerne dein Surftraining für den Kellerwald weitermachen, da gibts bestimmt wieder in den Abfahrten die übliche Rutsche, Tango mit Fango; sach ich.


----------



## flado (11. April 2010)

so kyffhäuser gestern gut überstanden,1:28:54...28,2 schnitt häftig...30 sec. hiterm hutsche...war also ok.
sieger hatte 1:24:50...
war richtig stark besetzt das rennen,alles was rang und namen hatte war dabei...bin in der m40  nur 5 geworden mit dieser zeit das sagt schon alles....
das sieht beim kellerwald hoffentlich anderst aus!!!


----------



## bergroff (11. April 2010)

flado schrieb:


> so kyffhäuser gestern gut
> das sieht beim kellerwald hoffentlich anderst aus!!!



Das ist doch sehr gut, die 40er sind stark und werden immer mehr und zusammen älter, guck dich an! Und da gibt es auch noch erstrebenswerte Projekte Ü 50, Ü 60 usw.. (nur nicht den Mut verlieren und gute Besserung: bergsprint).

Aber schaut euch mal die bisherigen Starterlisten für den Kellerwald auf den längeren Strecken an, BENELUX, da sind Nordhessen nur ein kleines Lichtlein, die Wahlschweiz reist immerhin zur Unterstützung an.

Ich fahr gleich mal Post verteilen in Wilhelmshöhe, Baustellenbesichtigung in der dirtline an der Hessenschanze und etwas Gelände, sonst wer in die Richtung, oder ist heute Chipsessen vor dem Kopfsteinpflasterradfahrfernseher angesagt?!


----------



## bergroff (11. April 2010)

Kommt wer mit? 14 Uhr 40 Rasenallee Ecke Schanzenstraße Richtung Zierenberg....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (11. April 2010)

War schon die Kohle-Kiste ueber die Trails scheuchen, nu ist Pave-Quaelerei im TV angesagt, Cancellara oder Boonen ist die Frage? Als Wahlschweizer muss ich wohl Cancellara sagen...


----------



## bergroff (11. April 2010)

daniel77 schrieb:


> War schon die Kohle-Kiste ueber die Trails scheuchen, nu ist Pave-Quaelerei im TV angesagt, Cancellara oder Boonen ist die Frage? Als Wahlschweizer muss ich wohl Cancellara sagen...



Verpasst das Kopfsteinpflasterfernsehgucken und doch nicht, dafür hab ich 4 1/2 Std Post ausgefahren, die Route so gelegt, daß einige Kasseler Kopfsteinpflastersektionen zu bewältigen waren, mich des F 1 nach Zierenberg erfreut und, der Lottmannsteig ist auch nicht mehr überflutet und entschädigt allemal mit seinem Untergrund, ihh sacht dort schon mal ein Bergsprint, gell xkasimirx...

Als Moselfranke der den Belgiern und Luxembourgern beim RR-trainieren in jungen Jahren immer sehnsüchtig aus der Ferne zugucken durfte und es nie zu einem Autogramm von Raimund Dietzen schaffte (wildert immer noch als MTBler), halt ich dieses mal zu Boonen, nachdem der sich letzten Sonntag mit Respekt so hat stehen lassen müssen von Cancellara.


----------



## OPM (11. April 2010)

bergroff schrieb:


> Verpasst das Kopfsteinpflasterfernsehgucken und doch nicht, dafür hab ich 4 1/2 Std Post ausgefahren, die Route so gelegt, daß einige Kasseler Kopfsteinpflastersektionen zu bewältigen waren, mich des F 1 nach Zierenberg erfreut und, der Lottmannsteig ist auch nicht mehr überflutet und entschädigt allemal mit seinem Untergrund, ihh sacht dort schon mal ein Bergsprint, gell xkasimirx...



Das Bild ist vom "Lottmannsteig"? So heisst das also; da habe ich mich mal im vergangenen Winter am 2009-12-20 bei -15 °C im Wald verfahren, bin ein bischen beim Überfahren des Bächleins ins Eis eingebrochen (leider keine Bilder davon; aber die vorhandenen geben einen Eindruck von den Witterungsverhältnissen: Gestöber!) und habe mich dann über F-Trail und Hohlestein übers Hohe Gras nach Breitenbach durchgekämpft.













Hat alles in allem knapp über 3h gedauert; das Aufwärmen danach 1h.


----------



## TKS (11. April 2010)

Bin raus für Sonntag, ich muss um 12 in HEF sein zum Familienessen :-( 

Euch aber viel Spass! Wir sehen uns dann in Naumburg.

Dafür war es an der Lübecker Bucht nochmal richtig super heute. Vor dem Nachhausefahren musste ich nochmal schnell ins Wasser springen. Zum Abschluss noch schön am Strand auf die Fresse gelegt als ich ganz cool auf den Strand carven wollte ;-)


----------



## flado (11. April 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Bin raus für Sonntag, ich muss um 12 in HEF sein zum Familienessen :-(
> 
> Euch aber viel Spass! Wir sehen uns dann in Naumburg.
> 
> Dafür war es an der Lübecker Bucht nochmal richtig super heute. Vor dem Nachhausefahren musste ich nochmal schnell ins Wasser springen. Zum Abschluss noch schön am Strand auf die Fresse gelegt als ich ganz cool auf den Strand carven wollte ;-)


 
na dann lass es dir mal schmecken am sonntag...
bis dann mal...


----------



## TKS (12. April 2010)

... und hier die Beweisvideos. In der Brandung im zweiten Video schön abgelegt - da waren die Finger nur noch aus Eis und die Beine ohne Gefühl bei knappen 4 Grad Wasser- und 5 Grad Aussentemperatur Leider ungeschnitten und daher evtl. etwas dröge auf Dauer...  Ich habs in der Polarsoftware unter 'Abhärten für nordhessischen Regen, Dauermethode' abgespeichert 

Zum Springen wars definitiv zu kalt, hatte keine Lust richtig ins Wasser zu fallen 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asKJ4SPjgDk"]YouTube- IMG_0163.MOV[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-_ai4ubg3w"]YouTube- IMG_0181.MOV[/nomedia]

 
Ab morgen wird wieder Rad gefahren.


----------



## Colts-Dirk (13. April 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> ... und hier die Beweisvideos. In der Brandung im zweiten Video schön abgelegt - da waren die Finger nur noch aus Eis und die Beine ohne Gefühl bei knappen 4 Grad Wasser- und 5 Grad Aussentemperatur Leider ungeschnitten und daher evtl. etwas dröge auf Dauer...  Ich habs in der Polarsoftware unter 'Abhärten für nordhessischen Regen, Dauermethode' abgespeichert
> 
> Zum Springen wars definitiv zu kalt, hatte keine Lust richtig ins Wasser zu fallen
> 
> ...


 
Flachköpper macht Laune


----------



## bergroff (13. April 2010)

Colts-Dirk schrieb:


> Flachköpper macht Laune



Hey Colts-Dirk, guckste mal heute mitm stevens um 18 Uhr vorbei beim funnyfrischtrainee?!, die Kollegen beißen schon nicht, sind auch nur AH.


----------



## Colts-Dirk (13. April 2010)

bergroff schrieb:


> Hey Colts-Dirk, guckste mal heute mitm stevens um 18 Uhr vorbei beim funnyfrischtrainee?!, die Kollegen beißen schon nicht, sind auch nur AH.



Hallo bergroff,

wollte Donnerstag mal vorbeischauen. Komme grad von Feierabendrunde Kassel - Gut Kragenhof - Spiekershausen - Heiligenrode.    Mal kurz den Anstieg hinter der Schleuse hochgequält


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (13. April 2010)

Ahh, endlich! Die Zeit der Feierabendrunden ist angebrochen 




Trail mit Bärlauch-Duft


----------



## bergroff (14. April 2010)

Colts-Dirk schrieb:


> Hallo bergroff,
> 
> wollte Donnerstag mal vorbeischauen. Komme grad von Feierabendrunde Kassel - Gut Kragenhof - Spiekershausen - Heiligenrode.    Mal kurz den Anstieg hinter der Schleuse hochgequält



.....Wieso gequält?! etwas bergroff solls sein und dann guck mal rein.

Bin selbst auf dem Weg in heimatliche Gefilde und teste mal die Strecken für loisl tours zum Moselhöhenbiking vom 30.09-03.10.2010, auch die da:

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/7244082/MCM_Freeride

(geht auch mit chicken trails für hardtails, der Vorspann ist etwas lang)


----------



## onkel_c (14. April 2010)

nice, woisndas?


----------



## bergroff (14. April 2010)

onkel_c schrieb:


> nice, woisndas?



Kammerwald, Detzem/Mehring/Bekond/Mosel www.[B]mtb[/B]-club-*mehring*.de , da wo bergsprint/roff, grrh, einen Sack Kartoffeln verloren haben und wo Apfelsecco (nix alcohol) und weiteres herkommen.


----------



## onkel_c (14. April 2010)

dankeschön.


----------



## bergsprint (17. April 2010)

ich wünsche euch viel spaß im kellerewald.
nächstes wochenende ist dann rtf in haldorf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flado (17. April 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> ich wünsche euch viel spaß im kellerewald.
> nächstes wochenende ist dann rtf in haldorf


danke werde ich haben hoffentlich!!
rtf haldorf wäre eine alternative...mal sehen vielleicht fahre ich da mit ist ein gutes training...besse als alleine darum zu gondeln...


----------



## bergsprint (17. April 2010)

http://www.rv99.de/html/rtf_haldorf.html

ich denke das ich mal die kurzstrecke probiere aber ich glaube mit meinen kaputten rücken komme ich nur 2 km weit


----------



## TKS (17. April 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> http://www.rv99.de/html/rtf_haldorf.html
> 
> ich denke das ich mal die kurzstrecke probiere aber ich glaube mit meinen kaputten rücken komme ich nur 2 km weit



Moin. Heute so ab 12/12:30 Richtung Melsungen dann Felsberg Gudensberg Emstal Ehlen KS? GA2. Mit dem Renner.


----------



## bergsprint (17. April 2010)

@tks
bei den schönen wetter solltest du die strecke  bis trendelburg fahren und dann an der weser/fulda entspannt im gegenwind zurück


----------



## TKS (17. April 2010)

Auch nicht schlecht. Kommste mit?


----------



## Cube-Chris (17. April 2010)

Nächstes WE ist Naumburg CC und Sundern, wie kann man da ans rtf-fahren denken ?????
Wie auch immer, bis Sonntag in Gilserberg.

MfG Chris


----------



## bergroff (17. April 2010)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Nächstes WE ist Naumburg CC und Sundern, wie kann man da ans rtf-fahren denken ?????
> Wie auch immer, bis Sonntag in Gilserberg.
> 
> MfG Chris



Also, ich komm dann jetzt direkt aus den Moselhöhentrails und downhills rübergeschruppt, leg mich auf die Weinkisten über Nacht und bin morgen früh dabei beim Brotabholen!

Schönen Sonnensamstag.

Bergroff

(Bergsprint: die Kaffeetafel von V&B kommt nächstes Wochenende mit der zweiten Fuhre, lad uns Forum doch mal ein, 6+4 könnte reichen.)


----------



## TKS (17. April 2010)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Nächstes WE ist Naumburg CC und Sundern, wie kann man da ans rtf-fahren denken ?????
> Wie auch immer, bis Sonntag in Gilserberg.
> 
> MfG Chris



Genau, oder will sich irgendwer vor der 'Männerrunde' drücken und locker mit dem RR rollen? Das wird mein Einstieg in die Saison dieses Jahr, mal sehen was im Rennen geht. Bis dann!


----------



## bergsprint (17. April 2010)

rennen ist cool
im moment kann ich nur virtuell fahrrad fahren ,der wille ist zwar da aber der eingeklemmte nerv auch
ich baue mir gerade ein rückenschonendes rad auf-bilder gibts wenns fertig ist


----------



## TKS (17. April 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> rennen ist cool
> im moment kann ich nur virtuell fahrrad fahren ,der wille ist zwar da aber der eingeklemmte nerv auch
> ich baue mir gerade ein rückenschonendes rad auf-bilder gibts wenns fertig ist



Hab nochn Crossrad zum aufrecht sitzen falls Du es Dir leihen willst. Allerdings ein 58er mit hoch bauendem Rahmen (das Centurion). 

Das mit dem Nerv habe ich auch öfter, dS Letzte Mal bin ich vor 4 Wochen nach der OSF-Runde nicht mehr die Kellertreppe hochgekommen. Hab da ein paar Übungen die helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (17. April 2010)

nein danke fahre mit dem fully meiner tochter zur arbeit ,nächste woche habe ich dann 170mm federweg für die lästigen fahrbahnmakierungen in der stadt


----------



## TKS (19. April 2010)

Und wie wars? Habt Ihr alle Euer Brot bekommen? 

Ich hatte gestern morgen um 8 dafür den ganzen Wald für mich alleine  Der Hessenforst hat auch im Habichtswald ganz gut gewütet, einige Trails sind jetzt Mausetot


----------



## Prinzchen (19. April 2010)

Bier war lecker, wie immer...


----------



## flado (19. April 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Und wie wars? Habt Ihr alle Euer Brot bekommen?
> 
> Ich hatte gestern morgen um 8 dafür den ganzen Wald für mich alleine  Der Hessenforst hat auch im Habichtswald ganz gut gewütet, einige Trails sind jetzt Mausetot


 
ja war alles bestens...1 platz sen 2   ...gesamt 11 
habe auch noch die zieleinfahrt verfehlt abschaum,dadurch auch noch 1 min 20 verloren...egal hat ja gereicht so kann es weiter gehen...bis dann...


----------



## bergsprint (19. April 2010)

habe mir ein rückenschonendes stadtrad aufgebaut




jedenfalls ist es rückenschonend wenn man es nicht gerade aus dem keller hochholen muß


----------



## bergroff (19. April 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> habe mir ein rückenschonendes stadtrad aufgebaut
> 
> Ja, sieht schon richtig gut aus, besonders die Haltungsnoten des Besitzers und Fahrers auf diesem schweren Gefährt, wie Jango aus/auf der Kiste, breitbeinig, eines gesetzten mittelalten Herrn mit gewissem Ansatz gebührend, aber, wo ist nur die Überhöhung geblieben? Dazu fehlt dann nur noch das passende Outfit, weiter so, Ü 50 kommt auch noch, das schaffen wir.
> 
> Und mit dieser Tarnfarbe kommste bestimmt auch in gutem und abschüssigen Gelände gut zurecht, mit dem Federweg und der Popofederung sowieso.


----------



## daniel77 (19. April 2010)

Da haettest Du doch den Kellerwald mitfahren koennen 

War super mit Euch! Ich freue mich schon auf den 18.7.2010 , dann gilts Jungs


----------



## tschabo007 (19. April 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> habe mir ein rückenschonendes stadtrad aufgebaut
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Trainer 
Ist der Sattel nicht etwas überhöht


----------



## bergsprint (19. April 2010)

ja ich weiß,habe die stütze noch nicht abgesägt und die umlenkung noch nicht auf viel federweg eingestellt,ist ja erst 8 std alt und so scher wie meine zwei lucifer zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (19. April 2010)

Würg... Das ist ja mal richtig übel ;-)


----------



## bergroff (19. April 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Würg... Das ist ja mal richtig übel ;-)




....fühlt sich an wie'n Panzer, aber fährt wie eine Sänfte über Hubbel und Co., da freuen sich die Banschies oder das, was noch übrig ist.


----------



## onkel_c (20. April 2010)

man, man was ein rennradkurs der kellerwald. sich quälen ist ja ok, dann aber auch für wenigstens a bisserl technik...
man sollte den begriff mtb aus der namensgebung streichen. kurse die mit dem hollandrad oder rennrad zu fahren sind sind mir ein greuel. nach einer harten arbeitswoche war dann meine motivation auch schnell dahin.


----------



## xkasimirx (20. April 2010)

onkel_c schrieb:


> man, man was ein rennradkurs der kellerwald. sich quälen ist ja ok, dann aber auch für wenigstens a bisserl technik...
> man sollte den begriff mtb aus der namensgebung streichen. kurse die mit dem hollandrad oder rennrad zu fahren sind sind mir ein greuel. nach einer harten arbeitswoche war dann meine motivation auch schnell dahin.



Ja, ist klar! Beim nächsten mal mit dem Hollandrad! ...


----------



## onkel_c (20. April 2010)

gerne doch!

es ist sicherlich ein wenig überspitzt, aber mit ausnahme der ersten gelände abfahrt hätte ich da keine bedenken, auf den 99% forststraßen anteil eh nicht. ich sprach ja nicht über die geschwindigkeit dabei . aber angst hätte ich nicht die strecke damit zu fahren.

ist aber auch egal, da meine disziplin eh eine andere ist (glücklicherweise) und dort die fahrtechnik eben eindeutig dominiert. ich finde allerdings dass ein mtb rennen den namen zu recht tragen sollte. wer die gelegenheit hat sollte sich mal in frankreich ein cc rennen anschauen, der weiss was ich meine....


----------



## daniel77 (20. April 2010)

onkel_c schrieb:


> gerne doch!
> 
> es ist sicherlich ein wenig überspitzt, aber mit ausnahme der ersten gelände abfahrt hätte ich da keine bedenken, auf den 99% forststraßen anteil eh nicht. ich sprach ja nicht über die geschwindigkeit dabei . aber angst hätte ich nicht die strecke damit zu fahren.
> 
> ist aber auch egal, da meine disziplin eh eine andere ist (glücklicherweise) und dort die fahrtechnik eben eindeutig dominiert. ich finde allerdings dass ein mtb rennen den namen zu recht tragen sollte. wer die gelegenheit hat sollte sich mal in frankreich ein cc rennen anschauen, der weiss was ich meine....



dann biste die 80km bestimmt locker unter 3 Stunden gefahren, geht doch eh nur bergab..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (20. April 2010)

@Onkel: Ist doch klar dass ein Marathon eine Rollerei ist in unseren Breiten. 

Und wenn es mal eine wirklich anspruchsvolle Strecke gibt jammern die durchschnittlich talentierten Freizeitfahrer die mit ihren Startgeldern für die Realisierung der Veranstaltung sorgen.

Was bleibt den Veranstaltern also übrig? Und 100  Startgeld für eine dann anspruchsvolle Strecke zahlen will ich nicht. 

Für Dich als Tipp: der Endurothon in Schierke und der Marathon am Inselberg in Thüringen (habe den Ort vergessen) haben erstklassige anspruchsvolle Strecken.


----------



## Prinzchen (20. April 2010)

@Quax

Sonntag mal in Naumburg gemütlich ne Runde drehen...?


----------



## TKS (21. April 2010)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> @Quax
> 
> Sonntag mal in Naumburg gemütlich ne Runde drehen...?



Klar. Muss ja mal sehen was dieses Jahr so geht. Wurstwasser!


----------



## onkel_c (21. April 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> @Onkel: Ist doch klar dass ein Marathon eine Rollerei ist in unseren Breiten.
> 
> Und wenn es mal eine wirklich anspruchsvolle Strecke gibt jammern die durchschnittlich talentierten Freizeitfahrer die mit ihren Startgeldern fÃ¼r die Realisierung der Veranstaltung sorgen.
> 
> ...



TABARZ heiÃt das nette Ã¶rtchen im osten und wartet mit einer der besten downhill strecken in deutschland auf - den inselsberg kenne ich nur zu gut, dort findet fÃ¼r die bergabfraktion (der ich ja angehÃ¶re) seit mehr als 15 jahren (!) rennen statt. die strecke ist heute natÃ¼rlich eine ganz andere. 
an die veranstaltung im harz hatte ich auch schon gedacht, nur geht sich das meist nie mit meinen bergabterminen aus.

@daniel: ich bin ehrlich. an diesem wochenende hÃ¤tte ich die 80km vermutlich nur geschafft, wenn ich die letzten 10km geschoben hÃ¤tte, so blau war ich. die woche vor dem rennen war alles andere als erholsam. das ist fÃ¼r mich aber auch egal, da es bei mir nicht um die platzierung oder zeit geht, sondern nur um ein paar harte einheiten. unter rennbedingungen kann ich mich halt besser belasten, vielmehr fÃ¤llt es mir leichter. nur mit leerem speicher ists halt nix. mir fÃ¤llt aber bei solchen veranstaltungen immer wieder auf, dass viele leute nicht mal eine leicht kurvige forststraÃe mit ordentlich geschwindigkeit runter fahren kÃ¶nnen. von den zwei, drei leichten gelÃ¤ndeabfahrten will ich gar nicht reden. dort wurde nur geparkt. mein anspruch ist da eben ein anderer, was verstÃ¤ndlich ist, ich weiss ja dass ICH auf der falschen veranstaltung fÃ¼r sowas bin. bergauf ist fÃ¼r mich eh die falsche richtung, ich komme aber immerhin noch die berge hinauf. manchmal sogar recht ordentlich. dennoch kÃ¤me es mir nie in den sinn einen 80km marathon zu bestreiten. das wÃ¤re kontraproduktiv fÃ¼r mich, die 40km sind fast schon zu lang. mit derart langen einheiten ginge es meiner sprintfÃ¤higkeit, schnelligkeit an den kragen....was ich zu verhindern weiÃ.
meine zeit ist eh viel zu sehr begerenzt, als das ich hier wirklich ernsthaft mitmischen kÃ¶nnte, mit 6-7 std. in der woche kann man bei solchen rennen nicht bestehen, das ist auch mir klar. trotzdem frage ich mich manchmal was leute so veranstalten die 15-20 std. in der woche kurbeln und dann in den 'hobbyklassen' antreten.

traurig ist es dennoch, dass die cc rennen mit technischem  anspruch, bis auf wenige, gestorben sind. ich will jetzt hier nicht Ã¼ber bdr/nicht bdr lamentieren. schade ist aber, dass der technische anspruch bei einem groÃteil der rennen derart in den keller gegangen ist. das war mal anders ...
da muss sich dann auch schluÃendlich niemand beschweren, dass wir keinen konkurrenzfÃ¤higen nachwuchs bekommen. bei solchen kursen kann man nix an fahrtechnik lernen! und sich bergauf ausschlieÃlich die lunge aus dem leib treten kann man im straÃenradsport auch! MEINE vorstellung von mtb sieht anders aus.

aber wie tks schon sagte: die masse macht die kasse, und danach wird sich gerichtet.


----------



## TKS (21. April 2010)

Du hast aber Zeit an der Arbeit ;-) Nicht dass noch ein Engpass bei den Naben entsteht.... :-D 

Christiane hat ja richtig Spass gehabt beim Kellerwald. Klingt schon fast nach Sabotage mit dem Schlauch ;-)


----------



## Prinzchen (21. April 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Klar. Muss ja mal sehen was dieses Jahr so geht. Wurstwasser!



Pass nur auf, wegen der Bäume und so...


----------



## TKS (21. April 2010)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Pass nur auf, wegen der Bäume und so...



Solange es keine Kamelbuckel mit Absperrgitter gibt mache ich mir keine Sorgen. :-D


----------



## onkel_c (21. April 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Du hast aber Zeit an der Arbeit ;-) Nicht dass noch ein Engpass bei den Naben entsteht.... :-D
> 
> Christiane hat ja richtig Spass gehabt beim Kellerwald. Klingt schon fast nach Sabotage mit dem Schlauch ;-)



irgendwo muss man ja regenerieren 
oh ja, sie war mächtig angefressen. ich hab mir - wiederum aus mangelnder zeit - den schlappen noch nicht anschauen können. ich vermute mal, dass sie (wie immer) den einzigen nagel auf der strecke gefunden hat ...


----------



## bergroff (21. April 2010)

xkasimirx schrieb:


> Keine Gnade für die Wade
> 
> Recht haste xkasimirx, nachdem du mich im nennenswertesten Anstieg etwas ausm Tritt brachtest. Kaum versuchte ich bei euch wieder Anschluß zu bekommen ereilte mich am höchsten Punkt der erste Platten, nach hektischer Reparatur im Graben, muß wohl zwei linke Hände gehabt haben, dann direkt vor der Verpflegung der zweite entgültige mit einem lauten Knall und mit einem gefetzten nietundnagelneuen racing ralph, aus die Maus, Besenwagen und dann noch lauter Eiterpusteln an den Waden, die mich jetzt die nächsten Tage quälen, es war die nordhessische Kriebelmücke im Waldwegsgraben an meinen Waden, die jetzt dick geschwollen sind. Die Hautärztin hat mir Ausritte und direktes Sonnenlicht für die nächsten 10 Tage verboten, aber war gestern abend doch schon wieder übern Herkules, irgendwie muß daß Zeug doch ausgeschwemmt und entgiftet werden, sach ich.
> 
> ...


----------



## bergsprint (21. April 2010)

männerbeine postet man in ein anderen forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergroff (21. April 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> männerbeine postet man in ein anderen forum



Meinst wohl die Apothekenrundschau.

Wärste nur selber gefahren, kurz die Bandschies durchgeschüttelt und durch; wie lang ists her im Kellerwald?, sicher vor meinen Anfängen.


----------



## onkel_c (21. April 2010)

bergroff schrieb:


> xkasimirx schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Keine Gnade für die Wade
> ...


----------



## tschabo007 (21. April 2010)

bergroff schrieb:


> xkasimirx schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Keine Gnade für die Wade
> ...


----------



## bergroff (21. April 2010)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> bergroff schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ähm, das war ichdachte natürlich nicht, das du durch meinen Begrüssungsklapps absteigst
> ...


----------



## TKS (22. April 2010)

Ich muss es an dieser Stelle mal sagen:

Ich HASSE Hagel im April!!!!  Das ist gestern das dritte Mal innerhalb von drei Wochen gewesen dass es mich erwischt hat. Erst schöner Sonnenschein und 12 Grad, dann innerhalb von Sekunden runter auf 2 Grad und alles pitschnass und a.....kalt. Ist ein Wetter für unseren Exilschweizer aber nicht fürs Nordhessische Hügelland. Mann, Mann, Mann


----------



## Prydz (22. April 2010)

Wie was wo Hagel?

Gestern abend herrlicher Sonnenschein.


----------



## TKS (22. April 2010)

Prydz schrieb:


> Wie was wo Hagel?
> 
> Gestern abend herrlicher Sonnenschein.



Zierenberg, Dörnberg... Gegen 14:30


----------



## onkel_c (22. April 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Zierenberg, Dörnberg... Gegen 14:30



ja, ja die herrschaften mit dem halbtagsjob


----------



## Cube-Chris (22. April 2010)

Und Wellerode um 9.15 Uhr auf 350 Mü NN bis ca 10.00 Uhr ist dann gegen 9.30 Uhr in Schneefall übergegangen, war aber egal klatschnass war ich danach und durchgefroren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (22. April 2010)

Ihr wohnt einfach in der falschen Gegend 
Ich bin die ganze Woche schöne Feierabendrunden bei Sonnenschein und 15°C-20°C auf den Gempen gefahren.


----------



## TKS (22. April 2010)

onkel_c schrieb:


> ja, ja die herrschaften mit dem halbtagsjob



He He ;-) Habe Deine Angebetete ja Abends noch anner Arbeit getroffen. Aber es ist schon der richtige Job für einen Freizeitsportler


----------



## ZWH (22. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
wollte nur mal schauen wer sich hier so aus der Gegend tummelt, 
wer Lust hat kann bei uns ein par nette Strecken laden.
Gruss Karsten


----------



## Cube-Chris (23. April 2010)

Für alle die am WE keinen Bock haben bis nach Sundern zu düsen oder sich in Naumburg am Burghain 1 Std lang an der Kotzgrenze zu bewegen,  gibts die Alternative mit uns Die Fulle trails zu rocken und dann ab Hann. Münden über den X4 zum Bilstein und evtl. noch auf den Meißner zu Kaffee und Kuchen. Treffpunkt 10.30 Uhr am Wolpertinger (Hafenbrücke).

MfG Chris


----------



## onkel_c (23. April 2010)

wäre auch mal reizvoll. ich wähle wohl aber die kotzgrenz-varainte. somit wäre ich dann diese saison mal ausgesprochen früh mit meinen harten einheiten. mal schauen, ob es was bringt. normalerweise starte ich immer erst gegen ende mai mit meinen wettkämpfen ...


----------



## TKS (23. April 2010)

Weicheier ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (23. April 2010)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> noch auf den Meißner zu Kaffee und Kuchen.



Ah, neuer Versuch


----------



## Cube-Chris (23. April 2010)

Genau. Ma gucken was diesmal dazwischen kommt.

Bis jetzt hat ja immer einer gekniffen oder oder ist gestürzt.


----------



## bergroff (23. April 2010)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Genau. Ma gucken was diesmal dazwischen kommt.
> 
> Bis jetzt hat ja immer einer gekniffen oder oder ist gestürzt.



Ich kneif mal lieber, leider, unser Mittelster hat Konfa und hab schon mit Ausfahrt zwischen Mittag und Kaffee gedroht, bei dem schönen Wetter.

Verpasst mir dieses Mal nicht den Einstieg zum Gatter, nicht immer nur an bergroff-fahren denken!


----------



## noname-rider (23. April 2010)

Hallo, glaube nicht das ich da mithalten kann;

würd's aber gern mal testen, weil ich die Strecke nicht kenne.

Klaus


----------



## TKS (23. April 2010)

noname-rider schrieb:


> Hallo, glaube nicht das ich da mithalten kann;
> 
> würd's aber gern mal testen, weil ich die Strecke nicht kenne.



Sind doch alle sozial hier. Probiers mal aus, ist eine nette Truppe. Falls es Dir zu schnell ist klinkst Du Dich halt raus. Und beim Kuchenessen kannst Du dann den Rückstand wieder rausholen


----------



## noname-rider (23. April 2010)

Beim Kuchen essen würde ich wahrscheinlich die Gabel
nicht mal halten können; aber ich probier's dann mal.


----------



## bergsprint (23. April 2010)

will denn niemand bei sonnenschein nach haldorf ein bischenrennrad fahren ?


----------



## flado (24. April 2010)

schade ich kann gar nix machen dieses wochenende...und das bei diesem wetter...
na gut heute schnelle zwei stunden mit uwe f. im habichtsw....das wars aber auch...
rest gehört meiner kleinen maus..(tochter)...muss auch mal sein...
wünsche euch aber trotzdem viel spaß bei euren rennen oder sonntagsfahrten mit kaffee und kuchen...
ich wäre allerdings gerne in naumburg gefahren...


----------



## Cube-Chris (24. April 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> will denn niemand bei sonnenschein nach haldorf ein bischenrennrad fahren ?



falsches Forum


----------



## bergroff (24. April 2010)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> falsches Forum



r e k o n v a l e s z e n t reicht für 40 km plus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (24. April 2010)

@chris wenn du mein rückenschonfahrrad jeden berg hochfährst komme ich vielleicht mit-aber nur da wo der sturm gewütet hat und kein schatten ist.ich brauhe sonne satt.radweg wäre auch gut mit der schüssel muß man keinen bunny mehr bei dackeln machen


----------



## daniel77 (24. April 2010)

Hoffe bei Euch ist auch so geiles Wetter, 25°C, alles grün, also erstmal `ne schöne Runde mit der Unisport-Gruppe über alle Basler Hausberge gedreht, 70km, 2000hm mit ca. 60% Singletrail-Anteil 




Blick von der Eggflue über die süd-östlichen Basler Agglos auf den Gempen


----------



## bergsprint (24. April 2010)

@daniel NEID
habe gerade die neue lampe getestet.ist ok kaufempfehlung.man muß aber ein notlicht mitnehmen-kleinste stufe ist zu hell für den straßenverkehr *G*
falls es fotos gibt wie ein fast 50jähriger probiert über eine eine minisprungschanze zu springen bitte nicht posten


----------



## bergroff (25. April 2010)

bergsprint falls es fotos gibt wie ein fast 50jähriger probiert über eine eine minisprungschanze zu springen bitte nicht posten[/quote schrieb:
			
		

> So schönes Frühlingswetter hamwa auch, nix Neid, ausnutzen!
> 
> Auf das Foto aus dem möglichen  Gelände für den Geländeradsport kann natürlich nicht verzichtet werden:
> 
> ...


----------



## TKS (25. April 2010)

Ist das bei Harleshausen? Immerhin bist Du abgehoben ;-)

Trainier mal mit dem Onkel C und Christiane dann werden die Sprünge höher.


----------



## bergsprint (25. April 2010)

das ist da wo sandershausen/heiligenrode entsteht.ein bischen üben dann geht es schon aber bin irgendwie 35 jahre zu alt für so etwas .mit den upgegrateten federweg fähr man auch eine ganz andere linie -einfach gerade aus 
will jetzt mal in die sonne


----------



## noname-rider (25. April 2010)

ich hatte irjenwie das Gefühl da fehlt mir noch die ein oder andere Trainingseinheit. Arbeite aber an mir;
hätte schon Lust mal wenigsten annähernd mit zukommen

Auf jedenfall besser als alleine


----------



## TKS (25. April 2010)

War ja mal wieder keiner da heute. Also treppchen Sen. 1 wie immer: Andreas, meine Wenigkeit, Prinzchen

45 min. mit Durchschnittspuls 179 und max. 189 - tat schon ein bisschen weh


----------



## bergsprint (25. April 2010)

@noname
da hat es das dickerchen wohl mal wieder übertrieben-wie in 95 % der ausritte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noname-rider (25. April 2010)

kann ich nichts zu sagen aber für den Speed fehlt mir einiges

Grüße


----------



## TKS (25. April 2010)

Da hat bestimmt der Chris Euch mal gezeigt was er auf der Ebene drücken kann, oder liege ich falsch?

Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung... B7 mit einem knapp 50er Schnitt aufm Renner - autsch!


----------



## noname-rider (25. April 2010)

denke da liegst du falsch
 bin schon beim einstieg am Grasweg abgestiegen

Habe dieses Jahr noch nicht viel gefahren
und auch noch nie Rennen etc.


----------



## daniel77 (25. April 2010)

Regeneration am Strand nach 4 Stunden RR durch den Schwarzwald


----------



## onkel_c (26. April 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> War ja mal wieder keiner da heute. Also treppchen Sen. 1 wie immer: Andreas, meine Wenigkeit, Prinzchen
> 
> 45 min. mit Durchschnittspuls 179 und max. 189 - tat schon ein bisschen weh



muss ja auch, wenn es nicht weh tut, taugt's auch nicht. 
ich musste umdisponieren, weil die cheffin häusliche baumaßnahmen angeordnet hatte. hieß dann am samstag großeinkauf im baumarkt und ca. 1 tonne baumaterial 2 1/2 stockwerke nach oben auf den balkon wuchten. danach musste dann das gelumps auch noch verbaut werden, also den ganzen tag in der prallen sonne und abends ordentlich einen an der birne, völlig dehydriert, ... nachts kaum schlaf und sonntag morgen dann gefühlt ca. 50 jahre älter...  (wo stand doch gleich der rolli?)

somit dann nur 'ne easy hängertour mtb über 2 1/2 std. durch die söhre mit abschließendem kaffe und kuchen beim kumpel im garten.


----------



## Cube-Chris (26. April 2010)

Hier noch nen paar pics vom Sonntag.(Michi hat den rest auf dem Handy)











Leider waren wir auf dem Meißner nur noch zu zweit, war aber echt ne coole Runde. (115Km/2065Hm)
Waren echt harte höhenmeter durch die vielen Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beachrocker (26. April 2010)

Schöne Bilder...gibt es auf dem Meißner gute Single Trails?


----------



## freak91 (26. April 2010)

beachrocker schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder...gibt es auf dem Meißner gute Single Trails?



drumherum in der Höhe immer, mit Knüppeltrails, Stinksteine und Co., häng dich an die Höhenwege....

edit sagt: ich bins der bergroff


----------



## Cube-Chris (27. April 2010)

beachrocker schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder...gibt es auf dem Meißner gute Single Trails?



Gibt es bestimmt, sind nur schwer zu finden Ich kenne kaum welche auf dem Meißner.Komme ich nicht so oft hin.
Das erste Bild ist von den Fulle-trails.

MfG Chris


----------



## bergroff (27. April 2010)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Gibt es bestimmt, sind nur schwer zu finden Ich kenne kaum welche auf dem Meißner.Komme ich nicht so oft hin.
> 
> MfG Chris




Eine nette Umrundung kenn ich, sollten wir bei Gelegenheit mal probieren, jetzt muß ich aber erst mal die Familienfeierlichkeiten verdauen und entpfunden. Wir fahren heute abend 18 Uhr wohl Richtung Witzenhausen übern Bilstein, Kirschblüten gucken, mit meinem berühmten ApfelWallnusskuchen als Wegzehrung; radeln mit regionalkulturellen Inhalten


----------



## Cube-Chris (27. April 2010)

Ich fahre jetzt richtung Bilstein über Kaufungen so gegen 9.00 Uhr starte ich in Wellerode ca. 3 Std. Glaube kaum das jemand mit will bzw. kann aber nen versuch ist es wert.

MfG Chris


----------



## beachrocker (27. April 2010)

Naja...hab da wahrscheinlich mit meinem Kona Cowa nicht so einen guten Stich...^^

bin zurzeit auf der Suche  nach nem  Trail/lockere DH Abfahrt auf dem kleinen u. großen Leuchtberg!!!


----------



## flado (28. April 2010)

gestern habe ich den stoppomat in abterrode besucht...da ich ja schon friedrichsbrück und den meißner von velmeden seite hoch bin war ich am überlegen ob ich mir das jetzt von abterrode seite auch nochmal antun soll...wollte dann eigentlich locker hochfahren aber was ist schon locker mit renner übersetzung...habe also die karte abgestempelt und dann gings los....als ich oben dann meine karte wieder abstempeln wollte musste ich feststellen das ich diese unterwegs verloren habe...meine fahrzeit war 24:25...
PS.mal für euch zum anreiz wer meine bestzeit knackt(23:41)kann sich bei mir eine kiste krombacher abholen...grins...
dann haut mal rein...ist eine schöne quälerrei...aber von nix kommt nix...


----------



## TKS (28. April 2010)

Ist doch schönstes MTB Wetter. Warum den Renner quälen? War schön gestern Abend aufm Dörnberg 

Und da kannst Du auch mal an Deiner Fahrtechnik feilen *grins*


----------



## TKS (28. April 2010)

http://mtb-hessencup.de/media/naumburg-zeitungsartikel

Käseblatt-Bericht vom CC in Naumburg ;-)


----------



## onkel_c (28. April 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Ist doch schönstes MTB Wetter. Warum den Renner quälen? War schön gestern Abend aufm Dörnberg
> 
> Und da kannst Du auch mal an Deiner Fahrtechnik feilen *grins*



weder noch, alternatives training. von der arbeit heim hetzen (bike), dann mit der karre (auto) in den baumarkt quälen, ca. 30min. powereinkauf mit großraum-einkaufswagen, einkauf einladen, heim und ins dachgeschoss wuchten. dabei ca. 50 treppenstufen x-mal hoch und runter, hoch mit ordentlich gewicht auf dem buckel. 
dies zum wiederholten male innert einer woche. so DICKE beine hatte ich noch nie - also wozu radfahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prinzchen (28. April 2010)

flado schrieb:


> gestern habe ich den stoppomat in abterrode besucht...da ich ja schon friedrichsbrück und den meißner von velmeden seite hoch bin war ich am überlegen ob ich mir das jetzt von abterrode seite auch nochmal antun soll...wollte dann eigentlich locker hochfahren aber was ist schon locker mit renner übersetzung...habe also die karte abgestempelt und dann gings los....als ich oben dann meine karte wieder abstempeln wollte musste ich feststellen das ich diese unterwegs verloren habe...meine fahrzeit war 24:25...
> PS.mal für euch zum anreiz wer meine bestzeit knackt(23:41)kann sich bei mir eine kiste krombacher abholen...grins...
> dann haut mal rein...ist eine schöne quälerrei...aber von nix kommt nix...



Wenn Du von Krombacher auf Augustiner erhöhst, fahr ich da in 23:40 hoch...


----------



## flado (28. April 2010)

glaub ich dir...fahrtechnik was issen das,das lerne ich nicht mehr mit 40ig..
am sonntag will ich mit uwe die berge um zierenberg abfahren,wenn du bock hasst kannste ja mitkommen....mit anschließend kaffee und kuchen irgendwo...


----------



## hutsche (28. April 2010)

flado schrieb:


> PS.mal für euch zum anreiz wer meine bestzeit knackt(23:41)kann sich bei mir eine kiste krombacher abholen...grins...


Komme auf dich zurück! Müssen wir mal einen Termin machen.

Jemand Interesse an einem Cube AMS CC Fully Rahmen 18" 100mm inkl. Manitou Radium Dämpfer, Zustand neuwertig? Ggf. PN.


----------



## flado (28. April 2010)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Wenn Du von Krombacher auf Augustiner erhöhst, fahr ich da in 23:40 hoch...


alles klar mache ich..grins..will aber mittrinken...


----------



## TKS (29. April 2010)

flado schrieb:


> glaub ich dir...fahrtechnik was issen das,das lerne ich nicht mehr mit 40ig..
> am sonntag will ich mit uwe die berge um zierenberg abfahren,wenn du bock hasst kannste ja mitkommen....mit anschließend kaffee und kuchen irgendwo...



Bin dabei. Wann wollt Ihr los? Treffpunkt? Anschließend klassisch ins Erlenloch. Dann ist Prinzchen auch dabei, stimmt's?


----------



## flado (29. April 2010)

sage dir nochmal genau bescheid,gehe aber mal davon aus um 10 uhr am baunberg...na das wird doch mal ganz nett wenn wir zu dritt oder zu viert sind,immer das alleine fahren ist auf dauer auch öde...also bis denne...ach so wo fährste denne dein nächstes rennen müssen ja balde mal zusammen einsteigen irgendwo!!!
wird wohl ronshausen sein oder??was fährste für eine strecke??


----------



## TKS (29. April 2010)

flado schrieb:


> sage dir nochmal genau bescheid,gehe aber mal davon aus um 10 uhr am baunberg...na das wird doch mal ganz nett wenn wir zu dritt oder zu viert sind,immer das alleine fahren ist auf dauer auch öde...also bis denne...ach so wo fährste denne dein nächstes rennen müssen ja balde mal zusammen einsteigen irgendwo!!!
> wird wohl ronshausen sein oder??was fährste für eine strecke??



Wir überlegen eine Woche vorher in Oelde einen CC zu fahren (ist bei Gütersloh). Lohnt aber nur wenn mehrere zusammen fahren (sind ca. 120 km eine Strecke). Danach Ronshausen. Ich muss noch mal schauen was es da für Strecken gibt, aber generell eher länger.

Edit: 2 Runden in Ronshausen, sonst lohnt sich ja nicht mal die Anfahrt bei unter 1000 Höhenmetern. Wenn Flado und Hutsche da mitfahren verpisse ich mich evtl. aber doch noch auf die Kinderrunde


----------



## tschabo007 (29. April 2010)

So n paar pics vom letzten we


----------



## Prinzchen (29. April 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Bin dabei. Wann wollt Ihr los? Treffpunkt? Anschließend klassisch ins Erlenloch. Dann ist Prinzchen auch dabei, stimmt's?



Jo, beim Kuchen bin ich dabei. Wie wärs noch mit 3x Panzerstrasse zur Entspannung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (29. April 2010)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Jo, beim Kuchen bin ich dabei. Wie wärs noch mit 3x Panzerstrasse zur Entspannung?



Die Panzerstrasse ist doch total öde. Außerdem bin ich heute schon 4mal den Essigberg hoch; nach dem letzten Intervall ist mir nach Ehlen runter kurz schwarz vor Augen geworden. Dann den Renner mit 70 Sachen kurz vorm Graben abgefangen - flatter, flatter ... Hätte ich meinem Ruf mal wieder alle Ehre gemacht


----------



## onkel_c (30. April 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Wir überlegen eine Woche vorher in Oelde einen CC zu fahren (ist bei Gütersloh). Lohnt aber nur wenn mehrere zusammen fahren (sind ca. 120 km eine Strecke). Danach Ronshausen. Ich muss noch mal schauen was es da für Strecken gibt, aber generell eher länger.



ich melde mal leise interesse an, falls dies zustande kommt, nachdem mir naumburg aufgrund der häusle plackerei abgeraucht ist ...

torsten ich melde mal leises interesse an, muss dies aber noch mit der cheffin klären, falls ihr einen 'fremdgänger' mitnehmen würdet .

gruß
carsten


----------



## TKS (30. April 2010)

onkel_c schrieb:


> ich melde mal leise interesse an, falls dies zustande kommt, nachdem mir naumburg aufgrund der häusle plackerei abgeraucht ist ...
> 
> torsten ich melde mal leises interesse an, muss dies aber noch mit der cheffin klären, falls ihr einen 'fremdgänger' mitnehmen würdet .
> 
> ...



Alles klar, dann wären wir bis jetzt zu dritt ( mindestens). Soll ich bei der Chefin ein gutes Wort für Eich einlegen? ;-)


----------



## onkel_c (30. April 2010)

oh ja bitte


----------



## bergroff (30. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es denn wen für den Tag der Arbeit geländeradsportinteressiertausfahrenwollenden in Richtung Kasseler Osten oder Westen oder so? Vielleicht lässe sich ja noch was finden, oder?

bergroff oder bergroaf geht immer


----------



## TKS (30. April 2010)

Morgen so ab 11 Uhr 4 Stunden mit'm Renner Grundlage (ja, ehrlich). Falls wer mit will seeeehr gerne !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (1. Mai 2010)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Hier noch nen paar pics vom Sonntag.(Michi hat den rest auf dem Handy)



Na die Ecke kenn ich doch 

Hab die Woche mal meine Feierabendrunde optimiert und ein paar neue Trails eingebaut:


----------



## TKS (1. Mai 2010)

Biologisch aubbaubarer Seitenständer - wer hat's erfunden? ;-)


----------



## El Butre (1. Mai 2010)

Das waren noch richtige Männer ! !

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzZkKE9Z35g&feature=related"]YouTube- Downhill 90 er Jahre[/nomedia]


----------



## daniel77 (1. Mai 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Biologisch aubbaubarer Seitenständer - wer hat's erfunden? ;-)



Von wegen, is carbon in Holz Optik


----------



## flado (1. Mai 2010)

so TKS und prinzi...morgen um 10 uhr am baunsberg...wie gesagt 4-5 stunden fahren und dann kaffee und kuchen....bis denne...


----------



## TKS (1. Mai 2010)

flado schrieb:


> so TKS und prinzi...morgen um 10 uhr am baunsberg...wie gesagt 4-5 stunden fahren und dann kaffee und kuchen....bis denne...



10 Uhr?!? OK, ich melde mich nochmal heute Abend. Und reichen nicht auch 3-4 Stunden? *jammerlappenspiel*


----------



## flado (1. Mai 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> 10 Uhr?!? OK, ich melde mich nochmal heute Abend. Und reichen nicht auch 3-4 Stunden? *jammerlappenspiel*


ja ist auch ok...dann essen wir eben ein stück kuchen weniger


----------



## flado (1. Mai 2010)

ach so wenn es morgen früh nass und eglig ist dann bin ich nicht dabei,bin nämlich ein schönwetter fahrer...
gebe morgen um 9 uhr nochmal eine info...bis denne...


----------



## TKS (1. Mai 2010)

So machen wir's. Ich fahre mein MTB nicht im Dreck. Dafür gibt's die Crossschlampe.


----------



## daniel77 (1. Mai 2010)

El Butre schrieb:


> YouTube- Downhill 90 er Jahre



Pff, Schönwetterfahrer.................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beachrocker (1. Mai 2010)

flado schrieb:


> ach so wenn es morgen früh nass und eglig ist dann bin ich nicht dabei,bin nämlich ein schönwetter fahrer...
> gebe morgen um 9 uhr nochmal eine info...bis denne...



im regen und matsch macht es doch viel mehr spaß...


----------



## flado (2. Mai 2010)

fahre das ganze jahr bei wind , regen , schnee und  kälte an die arbeit,das reicht,das muss ich in meiner freizeit nicht auch noch haben...


----------



## TKS (2. Mai 2010)

Um 10 +-10 min. am Parkplatz Baunsberg?


----------



## flado (2. Mai 2010)

so isses..werden aber nicht so weit wegfahren,wenn es regnet können wir dann schnell irgendwo einkehren...also bis gleich...


----------



## bergroff (2. Mai 2010)

Aufgrund meiner zähen andauernden Frühschoppenarbeiten -erst die Arbeit und dann das Vergnügen- habe ich den frühsonntagmorgentlichen Fuldataltrailexpress ziehen lassen müssen  Die Zwischenverpflegung wartete mit Traubensaft, nonalc, Affenschnitzeln und MC-D-Riegel-Gutscheinen bei mir im Büro und keiner hats abgeholt -war denn wer da? Tschabooo77 danke für die Einlad!

Wer noch keinen Express für heute zum Einklicken gefunden hat, ich fahre dann mal um 15 Uhr 45 ab Bushaltestelle Schwimmbad in Niestetal-Sandershausen Richtung Steinberg/Bilstein, kein Bummelzug und kein Nachtzug, einfach so statt Nickerchen oder Kaffeetrinken in und über den Kasseler Osten und Südniedersachsen.


----------



## TKS (2. Mai 2010)

Selten habe ich mich so auf Kuchen gefreut wie heute... Nach 1600 HM und 60km Gas waren die Akkus leer. Schöne Trails, super Wetter und bis auf einen rostigen Riesennagel in Franks Hinterreifen keine nennenswerten Defekte. Außerdem stapelt unser Flado bei der Fahrtechnik echt sehr tief!


----------



## flado (2. Mai 2010)

danke für das kompliment,das baut mich ja mal wieder auf...war wirklich eine coole runde,müssen wir auf jeden fall öfters machen....kuchen war auch richtig gut!!!freue mich schon auf den nächsten....aber der assi riesennagel nervt mich natürlich,sind wieder 30euro die ich investieren muss,aber so ist das eben beim MTB-fahren....


----------



## bergroff (2. Mai 2010)

Und schon wieder waren es die Schweizer, gell Daniel. Ich komm noch mal auf unsere ach so schöne wadentiefverschneite Wintersportsaison zurück. Gerade noch in der Schußfahrt der Biathlonstrecke, sick, heute abend wie immer schön verschlammt, bringt Dreck bis in die Poren, fällt mir das noch ein, hier mal alternative trailer von Daniel Z. zum Wochenendausklang. Sport und Kunst, oder Sport ist Kunst. Er hat Wintersport im Sommer nachgestellt, natürlich auch, wie sollte es anders sein, mit Unterstützung von Geländeradsportfahrzeugen beim Dreh:

www.danielzimmermann.org/sites/films.html
www.danielzimmermann.org/sites/film-lauberhorn.html


----------



## daniel77 (2. Mai 2010)

bergroff schrieb:


> www.danielzimmermann.org/sites/films.html
> www.danielzimmermann.org/sites/film-lauberhorn.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hutsche (2. Mai 2010)

Flado, versuch doch den Reifen zu flicken. Geht am besten mit den UST Flicken oder einem zurecht geschnittenen Teil einer alten Reifenwand. Dann taugt er zumindest noch fürs Training.

Bei mir heute 15. Platz bei der HM Straße. War mal wieder ganz schön hart, mit den schnellen Jungs aus der A Klasse zu fahren. Leider ohne Betreuer angereist und zu wenig getrunken. Wollte eigentlich in die Top10, hätte ich auch geschafft, nur am Berg ständig in beiden Haxen Krämpfe bekommen. 

Wie schaut es Donnerstag Abend gegen 18.30 Uhr mit ner Straßenrunde aus?


----------



## flado (3. Mai 2010)

hi...ja donnerstag hört sich nicht schlecht an..aber nur wenn das wetter mitspielt!!!
wäre wenn es nicht regnet um 18:30 bei dir...

du musst es dir ja auch immer mit den schnellen jung´s besorgen,aber da sieht man mal wie wichtig das trinken ist!!! das selbe problem habe ich aber auch immer wenn ich lang fahre und deswegen bleibe ich bei maximal 80 km runden....

so bis denne!!


----------



## TKS (3. Mai 2010)

flado schrieb:


> hi...ja donnerstag hört sich nicht schlecht an..aber nur wenn das wetter mitspielt!!!
> wäre wenn es nicht regnet um 18:30 bei dir...
> 
> du musst es dir ja auch immer mit den schnellen jung´s besorgen,aber da sieht man mal wie wichtig das trinken ist!!! das selbe problem habe ich aber auch immer wenn ich lang fahre und deswegen bleibe ich bei maximal 80 km runden....
> ...



nimm ne zweite Trinkflasche mit ;-)


----------



## flado (4. Mai 2010)

stimmt!!!das hätte ich früher wissen müssen...danke für den tip...grins...grins
ich kann glaube 20  flaschen mitnehmen,aber irgendwie vergesse ich das trinken immer...ist echt assi...sollte mir vielleicht alle 15 min. einen wecker stellen...
werde ich auf jedenfall mal versuchen..grins..


----------



## flado (4. Mai 2010)

hutsche das sieht ja nicht gut aus für donnerstag...wetter assi...
weißt ja bin schönwetter fahrer..
sage dir aber nochmal bescheid...
bis dennnnnnne


----------



## TKS (4. Mai 2010)

Ich rolle morgen (Mi.) ab ca. 15:00 Uhr in Harleshausen los (Renner, Fuldatal, lockere Grundlage). Muss um 18 Uhr wieder arbeiten, also ca. 2 Stunden in der SONNE ;-) ! Wer Lust hat: Der Zug geht über Harleshausen, Vellmar, Simmershausen und durchs tolle Fuldatal (gääääähn). Mir fällt grade nichts anderes so flaches ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hutsche (4. Mai 2010)

flado schrieb:


> hutsche das sieht ja nicht gut aus für donnerstag...wetter assi...
> weißt ja bin schönwetter fahrer..



Hört sich für mich an wie 

Aber bei 7°C und Regen fahre ich auch nicht. Evtl. ziehe ich auch die Saisonpause in diese Woche vor, weil ich Sonntag doch arbeiten muss und kein Rennen fahren kann. Läuft mal wieder einiges zu meiner Unzufriedenheit...
Aber Freitag können wir auf jeden Fall mit TKS??? locker rumrollen, müssen auch noch was ausrüstungsmäßig besprechen.


----------



## TKS (4. Mai 2010)

hutsche schrieb:


> Hört sich für mich an wie
> 
> Aber bei 7°C und Regen fahre ich auch nicht. Evtl. ziehe ich auch die Saisonpause in diese Woche vor, weil ich Sonntag doch arbeiten muss und kein Rennen fahren kann. Läuft mal wieder einiges zu meiner Unzufriedenheit...
> Aber Freitag können wir auf jeden Fall mit TKS??? locker rumrollen, müssen auch noch was ausrüstungsmäßig besprechen.



Freitag gerne nochmal 2h mit'm Renner. Habe grad kein MTB. Brauchst Du Teile? ;-)


----------



## bergroff (4. Mai 2010)

hutsche schrieb:


> Hört sich für mich an wie
> 
> Dann nutzt das Wetter doch aus, es geht, wenn auch recht kühl heute abend, so gingen im Kasseler Osten heute abend einige kurzweiligen Trails unters pneu und manche Feuchtgebiete sind im Moment besonders griffig nach den Schauern und machen um so mehr Spaß.


----------



## flado (5. Mai 2010)

wann soll es freitag los gehen??


----------



## flado (5. Mai 2010)

werde heute abend ab 18 uhr eine kleine renner runde drehen in richtung melsungen...


----------



## TKS (5. Mai 2010)

@flado: Fahr doch heute Abend das Übungsplatzrennen. Fr. rolle ich ab 12 Uhr bei mir los.


----------



## hutsche (5. Mai 2010)

Freitag 12 Uhr passt gut, wenn Flado erst später kann, ist das auch kein Problem.
An Teilen brauche ich alles außer LRS für ein neues RR Rahmen Set. Aber wollte eher einiges loswerden.


----------



## flado (6. Mai 2010)

komme die woche gar nicht zum fahren...voll assi...nur termine und abend´s fressen...so wird das nix mehr mit mir,komme dieses jahr einfach nicht auf mein kampfgewicht...wenn ich das jetzt nicht gebacken kriege fahre ich kein rennen mehr..
habe voll den frust und dann keine kilometer diese woche...abschaum...

bis dann und haut rein,komme freitag erst um halb fünf von der arbeit...


----------



## TKS (6. Mai 2010)

Moin,

rollen am Freitag los: ca. ab 12:15 von mir zu Hause aus, dann um 12:30 Treffen vor Rohloffs in Ihringshausen. Renner, flach, locker, kurz (ca. 2h). Hutsche, bist Du dabei? Bis jetzt ausser mir noch der Onkel und seine Angebete.


----------



## bergroff (6. Mai 2010)

flado schrieb:


> komme die woche gar nicht zum fahren...voll assi...nur termine und abend´s fressen...so wird das nix mehr mit mir,komme dieses jahr einfach nicht auf mein kampfgewicht...wenn ich das jetzt nicht gebacken kriege fahre ich kein rennen mehr..
> habe voll den frust und dann keine kilometer diese woche...abschaum...
> 
> HaHa, hört sich nach klassischer MLcrises, SenII-Anfangs-und-Mittendrin-Syndrom oder so an. Da kommen die meisten irgendwie durch oder gehen auseinander. Ran an den Speck und weiter, wad mut, dat mut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (6. Mai 2010)

bergroff schrieb:


> flado schrieb:
> 
> 
> > komme die woche gar nicht zum fahren...voll assi...nur termine und abend´s fressen...so wird das nix mehr mit mir,komme dieses jahr einfach nicht auf mein kampfgewicht...wenn ich das jetzt nicht gebacken kriege fahre ich kein rennen mehr..
> ...


----------



## onkel_c (6. Mai 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> rollen am Freitag los: ca. ab 12:15 von mir zu Hause aus, dann um 12:30 Treffen vor Rohloffs in Ihringshausen. Renner, flach, locker, kurz (ca. 2h). Hutsche, bist Du dabei? Bis jetzt ausser mir noch der Onkel und seine Angebete.



lass uns mal einen anderen treff vereinbaren, da ich freitag vermutlich unterwegs bin. 12.30 ist ok, wenn wir richtung hann. münden wollen könnten wir uns ja am ortsschild fuldatalstraße treffen? oder bei uns?


----------



## hutsche (6. Mai 2010)

12.30 Uhr Ortsschild, bin dabei.


----------



## TKS (6. Mai 2010)

Alles klar. Bin dann da um halb eins. Bis dann.


----------



## onkel_c (6. Mai 2010)

sehr schön die herrschaften, dann bis mosche. angenehmen abend noch.


----------



## bergroff (8. Mai 2010)

Frau Holle lässt grüßen.

So isses, der Regen ist vorüber, endlich Samstagabend, frei, und, was ist angesagt im romantischen Abendrot, über Frau Holle in ihrem Frühlingskleid, von vorn und von hinne. Mikado gibts noch am Anfang, ausgedehnte Feuchtgebiete mittendrin wie immer, wadentief, die Harvester haben ihr es arg angetan und mächtige Spuren hinterlassen, aber die Windbruchstelle nach dem höchsten Punkt ist dafür gut geräumt und wieder befahrbar

Fährt wer auch morgen am Sonntag in Richtung Mittag/Nachmittag? Dann gebe mal Bescheid.


----------



## flado (9. Mai 2010)

hallo zusammen...so um neun gehts los nach abterode zum stoppomat...
kassel,kaufungen,helsa friedrichsbrück,velmeden dann hoch auf den meißner,dann wieder runter nach abterode und wieder rauf auf den meißner..dann nach hause..wird eine schöne runde und hoffentlich ohne regen...


----------



## TKS (14. Mai 2010)

Na Chris & Co. wie wars gestern mit den besoffenen Wanderern im Wald?  Da fahr ich doch lieber mit dem Auto über die Kohlenstr. zum Frühstücken und hupe rücksichtslose Mountainbiker an die mir gegen 10:30 die Vorfahrt nehmen  Nene, war nur Spaß, bin ja nur neidisch.  Regen ist toll... Gebts zu, Ihr seid nur zu Mc Doof gefahren.


----------



## Cube-Chris (14. Mai 2010)

wolten wir, hatten aber kein Geld dabei  Da sind halt nen bischen über die Wanderwege durchen Habichtswald. Geregnet hats aber nicht  , zum Glück, sonst wär ich warscheinlich gleich wieder Krank geworden.

MfG Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergroff (14. Mai 2010)

..dann fahrt mal schön, derweil ich mich kurz zurücknehmen muß und rekonvaleszensiere, es war die "Grüne Hölle" in der Dämmerung am Dienstagabend:

ein wunderschöner neuer knackig langer Trail zwischen Umschwang und Bilsteinaufstieg runter zur Nieste, nur halt mit biestigen rutschigen Längsknüppeln unterm Gras, da hält nix, nur Abflug und dann Todholz im Weg, da hat es nur noch bum gemacht. Schon wieder ein Fall für die Apothekerzeitschrift, zwei Cuts, 5 Stiche, 1 Klammerpflaster, eine bandagierte Hand, ein Oberschenkelpferdekuss, etc.. 

Ob ich damit noch wenigstens die Familienrunde am Sonntag in Ronshausen mitmachen darf, wer weiß?


----------



## TKS (14. Mai 2010)

bergroff schrieb:


> ..dann fahrt mal schön, derweil ich mich kurz zurücknehmen muß und rekonvaleszensiere, es war die "Grüne Hölle" in der Dämmerung am Dienstagabend:
> 
> ein wunderschöner neuer knackig langer Trail zwischen Umschwang und Bilsteinaufstieg runter zur Nieste, nur halt mit biestigen rutschigen Längsknüppeln unterm Gras, da hält nix, nur Abflug und dann Todholz im Weg, da hat es nur noch bum gemacht. Schon wieder ein Fall für die Apothekerzeitschrift, zwei Cuts, 5 Stiche, 1 Klammerpflaster, eine bandagierte Hand, ein Oberschenkelpferdekuss, etc..
> 
> Ob ich damit noch wenigstens die Familienrunde am Sonntag in Ronshausen mitmachen darf, wer weiß?



Als Du mir entgegenkamst sahst Du noch wie an einem Stück aus (Sandershausen Richtung Heiligenrode, ich bin auf dem Renner entgegengesetzt auf der Strasse gefahren).

War auch eine super Tour, fast ohne Autoverkehr: KS-Guxhagen-Melsungen-Günsterode-Heli-Friedrichsbrück-Helsa-Kaufungen-Sensenstein-Sandershausen-KS

Heute bin ich wieder mal platt von der wöchentlichen Allergiespritze und rekon... was?


----------



## bergroff (14. Mai 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Als Du mir entgegenkamst sahst Du noch wie an einem Stück aus (Sandershausen Richtung Heiligenrode, ich bin auf dem Renner entgegengesetzt auf der Strasse gefahren).
> 
> Bei den gemachten Metern weiß ich jetzt auch deinen Blick zu würdigen.
> 
> ...


----------



## OPM (14. Mai 2010)

Ist eigentlich schonmal jemand den "Raute"-Trail von der Hessenschanze zum Wurmberg an einem Stück hochgefahren, speziell die fiese Steigung nach der ersten Forstautobahnkreuzung (nach der Rasenallee)?

War Anfang dieser Woche morgens um 8:00 bei leichtem Matsch unterwegs und habe festgestellt dass ich a) schon wieder 'ne neue Kette bzw. Kettenblätter b) griffigere Hinterreifen c) bessere Balance brauche.

Entweder Kette oder Hinterreifen gerutscht bzw. Vorderrad abgehoben.
Also schieben. Mist. Aber abgesehen von den 5m ging's glatt durch.

Ich spare jetzt mal auf ein neues Rad mit Rohloffantrieb; der Verschleiss nervt echt nur noch.


----------



## TKS (14. Mai 2010)

Wenn Du das Ding am Wasserhäuschen (also da Links hoch und immer geradeaus bisses zum Trail wird; danach quer über die Forststr. und weiter halb Links zu Elfbuchen) meinst: Fahre ich regelmäßig mehrmals am Stück bis zu den Elfbuchen hoch. Schönes Training 'Kraft am Berg'. Allzu griffige Reifen braucht man da nicht, nur genug Kraft und ein wenig Fahrtechnik bergauf. (Einfach ausgedrückt: Hintern auf die Sattelspitze und 'unter den Lenker hängen' ;-) ).


----------



## TKS (14. Mai 2010)

Wegen der Rohloff: Wenn Du bei einer Kettenschaltung die Kette und die Ritzel immer schön sauber machst sollte ein Kettentausch ab und an reichen. Wenn Du Dein Rad nie pflegst bist Du evtl. mit einer Rohloff ein wenig besser dran. Gar keine Pflege geht aber auch hier nicht (schau mal nach dem schönen Ritzel-Foto in diesem Thread; hat bergsprint reingestellt).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (14. Mai 2010)

live sieht der Loisl viel besser aus


----------



## bergroff (14. Mai 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> live sieht der Loisl viel besser aus



Das war auch nach dem Schminken. Dabei wollte mich der Helmut für Sonntag gerade ins Maskotchentrikot für den Stadtmarathon stecken, aber klaustofubitisch veranlagt sach ich nee nee, vielleicht doch eher Familienrunde in Ronshausen und die Konkurenz schrecken.


----------



## OPM (14. Mai 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Wenn Du das Ding am Wasserhäuschen (also da Links hoch und immer geradeaus bisses zum Trail wird; danach quer über die Forststr. und weiter halb Links zu Elfbuchen) meinst: Fahre ich regelmäßig mehrmals am Stück bis zu den Elfbuchen hoch.



Nee, da bin ich schon letztes Jahr mit Marathon Plus (Strasse) hoch, bevor ich die Schlammreifen hatte.
Ich meine den, der spätestens ab Rasenallee mit einem auf der Spitze stehenden Quadrat gekennzeichnet ist. Am Waldlehrpfad (Endhaltestelle Strassenbahn) in den Wald, und dann immer halblinks halten, bis man die Rasenallee kreuzt, dann weiter direkt bergan bis Forstautobahnquerung, *dann *kommt die fiese Steigung auf 20m Länge. Später geht's dann gemütlich teilweise in Serpentinen den Wurmberg hoch (da sind bergab einige Sprünge mit Steinen und querliegenden Bäumen verbaut).



TKS schrieb:


> Schönes Training 'Kraft am Berg'. Allzu griffige Reifen braucht man da nicht, nur genug Kraft und ein wenig Fahrtechnik bergauf. (Einfach ausgedrückt: Hintern auf die Sattelspitze und 'unter den Lenker hängen' ;-) ).



Kraft ist da, es dürfte am ungenügenden 'unter den Lenker hängen', äh, hängen.


----------



## OPM (14. Mai 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Wegen der Rohloff: Wenn Du bei einer Kettenschaltung die Kette und die Ritzel immer schön sauber machst sollte ein Kettentausch ab und an reichen



Vor gut einem Jahr gab's den Antrieb von Kurbel bis Kassette neu, mal sehen, was die Werkstatt sagt. Ich bin halt den Winter durchgefahren, und regelmässig=täglich putzen wär echt zu nervig bei gut 1000km/Monat.



TKS schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dein Rad nie pflegst bist Du evtl. mit einer Rohloff ein wenig besser dran. Gar keine Pflege geht aber auch hier nicht (schau mal nach dem schönen Ritzel-Foto in diesem Thread; hat bergsprint reingestellt).



Ich habe letztlich im TechTalk Forum ein Ritzel mit drei herausgebrochenen Zähnen gesehen.


----------



## TKS (15. Mai 2010)

OK, bei 1000 km pro Monat mit'm MTB lohnt sich eine Rohloff definitiv. 

Ach so, der Trail. Da fahre ich nur runter. Wieso da hochfahren, gibt doch noch andere Wege ;-)


----------



## El Butre (15. Mai 2010)

OPM schrieb:


> Ich habe letztlich im TechTalk Forum ein Ritzel mit drei herausgebrochenen Zähnen gesehen.


 
Du meinst sicher das hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6738620&postcount=266

Hat aber nichts mit Materialverschleiß oder mangelnder Pflege zu tun,sicher ein Montagefehler der Half Link Kette.


----------



## TKS (15. Mai 2010)

El Butre schrieb:


> Du meinst sicher das hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6738620&postcount=266
> 
> Hat aber nichts mit Materialverschleiß oder mangelnder Pflege zu tun,sicher ein Montagefehler der Half Link Kette.



Denke ich auch mal (falsche Montage).


----------



## OPM (15. Mai 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> OK, bei 1000 km pro Monat mit'm MTB lohnt sich eine Rohloff definitiv.



Ich habe jetzt ein Rohloff-Hardtail für EUR 1500 gesehen; eigentlich doch ein Schnäppchen, wenn die Nabe allein schon gut 800-900 kostet.



TKS schrieb:


> Ach so, der Trail. Da fahre ich nur runter. Wieso da hochfahren, gibt doch noch andere Wege ;-)



Weil er da ist, und ich die anderen schon hochgefahren bin.


----------



## OPM (15. Mai 2010)

El Butre schrieb:


> Du meinst sicher das hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6738620&postcount=266
> 
> Hat aber nichts mit Materialverschleiß oder mangelnder Pflege zu tun,sicher ein Montagefehler der Half Link Kette.



Ja, genau das.

Werde Montag mal probefahren; mal schauen wie ich mit der Schaltung zurechtkomme, die normalen Drehgriffe für Kettenschaltung finde ich richtig ********, weil man da manchmal weit drehen muss um den richtigen Gang zu finden.


----------



## bergsprint (15. Mai 2010)

komm mal zu mir ins königtor da können wir dir so ein touristikschrubber zusammenstellen.
50 jährige lehrer sind doch eigentlich die rohloffzielgruppe *G*
ist das hier jemand (oder bald)
ist dann auch ein sorglosbike bis ich es mit ein fäustel auf dem montageständer bearbeiten muß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (15. Mai 2010)

... Rohloff mit Chainglider an einem ChroMoly Reiseradrahmen mit Backroller Classics am Tubusgepäckträger... = Lehrerrad


----------



## bergsprint (15. Mai 2010)

der son nabendynamo darf nicht vergessen werden


----------



## Prinzchen (15. Mai 2010)

+ Speedlifter, wir wollen ja mit der Zeit gehen...


----------



## bergsprint (15. Mai 2010)

habe schon eine sammlung von den ritzeln sind aber alle in der klasse-die kettenräder entsorge ich gleich wegen der verletzungsgefahr


----------



## bergsprint (15. Mai 2010)

schwalbe marathon plus damit es auch gut rollt


----------



## bergsprint (15. Mai 2010)

was nehmt ihr denn in den 2 stündigen verkaufsgespräch während die lehrerklicke sich berät ?


----------



## Prinzchen (15. Mai 2010)

drei Kisten Augustiner...


----------



## bergsprint (15. Mai 2010)

habe gerade den giro geschaut-wollt ihr in rondshausen fahren ? ich weiß schon wie ihr dann ausseht


----------



## Prinzchen (15. Mai 2010)

Ronshausen ist immer schön gemütlich zu fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OPM (15. Mai 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> schwalbe marathon plus damit es auch gut rollt



Hey, damit (1,75") bin ich fast ein Jahr gefahren und im HBW fast überall durchgekommen (zur Trockenzeit).

Die kommen jetzt im Sommer auch wieder drauf. Als MTB-Variante dann erst auf 'nem neuen LRS (mit Rohloff-Rad dran).


----------



## bergsprint (15. Mai 2010)

bist du lehrer ?


----------



## OPM (15. Mai 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> bist du lehrer ?



Nein, und das werde ich wohl auch nicht mehr werden.


----------



## TKS (15. Mai 2010)

Ihr habt die nur 2 Stunden im Laden, ich muss mit denen arbeiten 

Ach so, ich brauche unbedingt noch die Standlichtfunktion für meine SON-Anlage... Außerdem ein Xenonlicht für vorne (aber bitte ein echtes, keine mit Xenongas gefüllte Halogenlampe). Außerem haben Fahrradverkäufer keine Ahnung von Fahrrädern und wissen nicht was wirklich gut ist - deshalb bringe ich immer 40 Seiten ausgedruckte Testberichte mit Versandrädern mit zum Kaufgespräch und nerve die Verkäufer mit angelesenem Halbwissen - das kann ich wege meines Jobs besonders gut. Der STW-Faktor ist bei diesem Rad aber um 0,000001 schlechter - neeee, das will ich nicht, auch wenn 100 Verkäufer was anderes sagen. Die sind nämlich nur da, um mich zu be********n und haben - genau - keine Ahnung. Deshalb kann ich den Wirkungsgrad von Rohloffnaben auswendig runterbeten und die Dämpfung von Schwalbe Big Apple Reifen im Vergleich zu einer Vollfederung analysieren. Ist extrem wichtig wenn mal ein Gullydeckel im Weg sein sollte. Dann noch mit extrem uncoolen Klamotten eindecken und bei der ersten Inspektion 4 DinA4-Seiten mit Mängeln ans Rad klammern, wo ich bei Abholung alle 100 Einzelpunkt 4 Stunden lang kontrollieren werde, ich habe ja Zeit. Bei der Abholung darauf bestehen, dass der rote Balken der Ganganzeige auch GENAU auf dem schwarzen Balken mit der Zahl steht und dann 4mal die Woche zum nachjustieren der Scheibenbremse im Laden die Leute nerven... 

Na, welchen Berufstand meine ich? 
P.S.: Meine Scheibenbremse quietscht und heute hat mir einer im Könistor einen Reifen verkauft der 5% schlechter rollt als mein alter. Werde ich gleich am Montag mal zum Chef gehen und mich beschweren.

Noch mal raten: Welcher Berufstand hat so viel Zeit so viel Mist in einem Forum zu schreiben und gibt sich auch noch so viel Mühe dabei? ;-)


----------



## El Butre (15. Mai 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> 50 jährige lehrer sind doch eigentlich die rohloffzielgruppe


An die argwöhnischen Blicke und" subtilen" Bemerkungen der RR- Fraktion habe ich mich mittlerweile gewöhnt,hat ja auch immer ein gewissen Unterhaltungswert,aber das ist mir neu !


----------



## daniel77 (15. Mai 2010)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> + Speedlifter, wir wollen ja mit der Zeit gehen...



geil, bitte in Kombi mit so`ner absenkbaren Sattelstütze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hutsche (15. Mai 2010)

Hey Prinzchen, das Plastespeci hat sich bewährt (und sieht natürlich super aus). Platz 4 in seinem ersten Straßenrennen. Und das, obwohl ich Kriterien eigentlich gar nicht kann.


----------



## bergsprint (16. Mai 2010)

hey jungs wie wars denn in rondshausen ?


----------



## TKS (16. Mai 2010)

Gaaaaaaanz knapp am dritten vorbei (15min.) :-( und eingegangen wie ne Primel. Abgehakt und den Blick aufs nächste Rennen.


----------



## bergsprint (16. Mai 2010)

lag wohl am reifen


----------



## bergroff (16. Mai 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> hey jungs wie wars denn in rondshausen ?



Ronshausen war wieder suppie. Das ich mit meiner Zeitnahme nach zwei Runden noch vor Ch. und Mi. lag, soll einer verstehen, dabei hab ich krampfhaft die ganze Zeit immer wieder meine Fäden durchgezählt vor lauter Angst, die Blutwurst zieht mir die im Ziel , das kostet richtig Zeit. Da hab ich dann noch Glück gehabt, denn immerhin einer, er, hats durch die drei Runden geschafft, auch wenn wir dann gähnten beim verlängerten Warten.

Das nächste Mal nehmen wir dich mit deinem Popodämpfer mit, versprochen! Da kommst du noch immer durch, mindestens durch die Familienrunde.


----------



## hutsche (16. Mai 2010)

TKS, bist eingeladen, am Donnerstag nachmittags L'Alpe d'Huez Nordhessens zu befahren. Flado und ich wollen mal den Stoppomat bemühen. Und ich will meine Kiste Bier verdienen. Sonst noch wer?


----------



## flado (16. Mai 2010)

oh *******..was biste für eine runde gefahren?


----------



## flado (16. Mai 2010)

donnerstag dabei..


----------



## flado (16. Mai 2010)

na das wird doch bestimmt lustig am donnerstag...wo wollen wir uns treffen und wann?


----------



## TKS (16. Mai 2010)

flado schrieb:


> oh *******..was biste für eine runde gefahren?



2 Runden, 80km.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hutsche (16. Mai 2010)

flado schrieb:


> wo wollen wir uns treffen und wann?



Besprechen wir noch kurzfristig. Denke mal so gegen 15 Uhr.


----------



## Prinzchen (18. Mai 2010)

Ich versuch mal am Do Nachmittag frei zu machen, holt ihr mich evtl. ab?


----------



## flado (18. Mai 2010)

na klar!!wo sollen wir dich denn abholen?wäre doch mal nicht schlecht wenn wir ein paar leute zusammenkriegen...
also bis dann....


----------



## TKS (18. Mai 2010)

flado schrieb:


> na klar!!wo sollen wir dich denn abholen?wäre doch mal nicht schlecht wenn wir ein paar leute zusammenkriegen...
> also bis dann....



Dann fahre ich auch mal mit. Um 15 Uhr am Laden? Dann kann ich mir noch schnell einen Gruber-Antrieb einbauen


----------



## hutsche (18. Mai 2010)

Reges Interesse, cool! Kann passieren, dass ich Do. arbeiten muss. Morgen Nachmittag weiß ich mehr, gebe noch mal Bescheid.
Könnte man das ganze dann ggf. auf Fr. verlegen? Wäre vom Wetter her besser: statt 16°C und Regen, 18°C sonnig.


----------



## TKS (18. Mai 2010)

Fr. muss ich arbeiten. Do. wäre besser.


----------



## onkel_c (19. Mai 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Fr. muss ich* arbeiten*. Do. wäre besser.



was er damit nur meint ? torsten, formuliere es doch mal so: freitag muss ich mal eine kurze trainingspause einlegen ....


----------



## TKS (19. Mai 2010)

Ernsthaft ;-) IHK-Prüfungen vorbereiten in der IHK. Geht bis knapp 17 Uhr.


----------



## müsing (19. Mai 2010)

hallo.

ich bin übers wochenende in Liebenau-Zwergen und wollte mal fragen, ob man da auch mtb fahren kann. 

habt ihr einen tipp für mich, oder auch zwei?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prinzchen (19. Mai 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Ernsthaft ;-) IHK-Prüfungen vorbereiten in der IHK. Geht bis knapp 17 Uhr.



d.h. du bekommst noch Nacht und Feiertagszuschlag...


----------



## bergroff (19. Mai 2010)

müsing schrieb:


> hallo.
> 
> ich bin übers wochenende in Liebenau-Zwergen und wollte mal fragen, ob man da auch mtb fahren kann.
> 
> ...



Ha, ich dachte in Zwergen wird nur aufm' Gaul geritten und abends am Lagerfeuer pallavert, ist schon nett da! Family abstellen, hab ich vor Jahren auch mal gemacht, durfte dann aber zum Arbeiten, also für dich dann los aufs Rad:

nur paar Kilometer weiter gibt es über den X2 den Einstieg in den Zierenbergmarathon mit Dörnberg schon mal zum üben www.mtb-zierenberg.de oder etwas weiter Rheinhardswald Fulda- und Wesertrails, dat kenn ich nich so.

Viel Spaß im Norhessischen bergroff un bergroaf


----------



## müsing (19. Mai 2010)

bergroff schrieb:


> Ha, ich dachte in Zwergen wird nur aufm' Gaul geritten und abends am Lagerfeuer pallavert, ist schon nett da! Family abstellen, hab ich vor Jahren auch mal gemacht, durfte dann aber zum Arbeiten, also für dich dann los aufs Rad:
> 
> nur paar Kilometer weiter gibt es über den X2 den Einstieg in den Zierenbergmarathon mit Dörnberg schon mal zum üben www.mtb-zierenberg.de oder etwas weiter Rheinhardswald Fulda- und Wesertrails, dat kenn ich nich so.
> 
> Viel Spaß im Norhessischen bergroff un bergroaf



danke schon mal. vielleicht kommt ja noch was oder es gibt sogar einen treff


----------



## hutsche (19. Mai 2010)

Sorry, es kommt wie schon befürchtet: Morgen Arbeit. Freitag ist aber frei.


----------



## flado (19. Mai 2010)

ich muss für morgen auch absagen,freitag bin ich aber dabei...
ist mir vom wetter her auch lieber...bis dann und wegen einer uhrzeit und treffpunkt
nochmal bescheid geben...


----------



## flado (19. Mai 2010)

dann fahren wir eben erst um 17:30 los ...wetter soll doch passen und länger als 3-3:30 brauchen wir doch auch nicht...dann kann TKS doch bestimmt auch noch auf den zug aufspringen oder?? also jung´s seht mal zu das das mit freitag klappt!!!!
damit ich euch mal richtig zersägen kann am meißner...grins...werde mal versuchen die 19 min vom herrn müller zu schlagen...




scherz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (19. Mai 2010)

wir brauchen einen neuen verkäufer nachdem der letzte neue überführt wurde


----------



## bergroff (19. Mai 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> wir brauchen einen neuen verkäufer nachdem der letzte neue überführt wurde



...wo habt ihr den denn hin "überführt", in die Toskana in den Schlamm oder ins Nirwana


----------



## bergsprint (19. Mai 2010)

wohin ? wobei !


----------



## TKS (19. Mai 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> wohin ? wobei !



Echt jetzt? Schick mal nen PN, jetzt haste alle neugierig gemacht.


----------



## TKS (19. Mai 2010)

flado schrieb:


> dann fahren wir eben erst um 17:30 los ...wetter soll doch passen und länger als 3-3:30 brauchen wir doch auch nicht...dann kann TKS doch bestimmt auch noch auf den zug aufspringen oder?? also jung´s seht mal zu das das mit freitag klappt!!!!
> damit ich euch mal richtig zersägen kann am meißner...grins...werde mal versuchen die 19 min vom herrn müller zu schlagen...
> 
> 
> ...



Fahre morgen gegen 13/14 Uhr los. Kaufungen, Friedrichsbrück, Velmeden usw. Euch viel Spass am Freitag. Muss meine Nachtzulage abholen ;-)


----------



## hutsche (19. Mai 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Schick mal nen PN, jetzt haste alle neugierig gemacht.



Ich auch! Alles andere wäre Folter...


----------



## TKS (19. Mai 2010)

Klatsch und Tratsch, schämt Euch ;-)


----------



## hutsche (19. Mai 2010)

Ich habe immerhin ein berechtigtes Interesse!


----------



## TKS (20. Mai 2010)

hutsche schrieb:


> Ich habe immerhin ein berechtigtes Interesse!



Ui, stimmt ja!  Wo Du Recht hast hast Du Recht!


----------



## Prinzchen (20. Mai 2010)

Solang er noch nicht abgeführt wurde... 

@Quax, mir wär Freitag auch lieber, wegen Regen, als Schönwetterfahrer darf man doch nur bei 25 Grad fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (20. Mai 2010)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Solang er noch nicht abgeführt wurde...
> 
> @Quax, mir wär Freitag auch lieber, wegen Regen, als Schönwetterfahrer darf man doch nur bei 25 Grad fahren.



Ich schaffs am Freitag definitiv nicht rechtzeitig. Daher werde ich heute schon mal versuchen, den Automaten zu manipulieren 

Gestern waren die 2h im Regen gar nicht so schlecht. Wasser von oben ist kein Problem, ich mags nur nicht von unten. Der Crosser mit Schutzblechen hat sich da mal wieder bezahlt gemacht. Das Dingen muss nur irgendwann mal eine kurze Kurbel bekommen und einen längeren Vorbau - ich bekomme vom aufrechten Sitzen Rückenschmerzen. Und die schwarze Schicht vom Winter muss mal abgewaschen werden


----------



## flado (20. Mai 2010)

hutsche was ist denn jetzt los?biste doch heute gefahren?oder verarsche!!
wann wollen wir morgen los..
tks biste den stoppomat nicht gefahren oder was???wenn ja dann mal bitte die zeit!!!


----------



## hutsche (20. Mai 2010)

Wieso Verarsche??? Bin vorhin gefahren, 2h vor Dienstbeginn um Lich. Und jetzt stehe ich in einer nicht allzu fernen Universitätsstadt. Morgen klappt aber definitiv, irgendwann nachmittags, soll Prinzchen sagen, wann wir ihn am Laden abholen sollen.


----------



## flado (20. Mai 2010)

bin um 15:30 bei dir..früher schaffe ich es nicht..


----------



## TKS (20. Mai 2010)

Hab den Stoppomaten ausgelassen, musste nach Hause. Will da aber unbedingt hochfahren. Heute ab Velmeden auf den Meissner hoch (bis zum Stoppomaten) waren es knapp 20 min., bin aber locker hochgefahren. Die 80km von Sonntag stecken mir doch immer noch in den Knochen. 

Mit'm Crossrad und Flatterbremsgabel ist es gaaaaanz toll den Meissner runter nach Velmeden. Bin einmal fast geradeaus in die Leitplanke gefahren - da bremst gar nix mehr.


----------



## flado (20. Mai 2010)

das ist ja richtig gut..da liegt meine bestzeit auch nur bei 18:18
da komme ich aber im moment glaube ich auch nicht hin...
aber die andere seite ist auch noch ein anderes brett,wie gesagt wenn du meine zeit
knackst dann gebe ich einen aus....als anreiz : beim nächsten mal erlenloch dann alles auf meinen deckel...


----------



## TKS (20. Mai 2010)

Dann nehme ich das nächste Mal den Carbonrenner und setze mir eine Spritze ;-)

gibt's im Erlenloch auch 4-Gänge-Menüs?


----------



## flado (21. Mai 2010)

keine ahnung war ja erst einmal da!!wenn es ein 7 gänge menü gibt kannst du es dir bestellen,sonst nicht..dann musst du dich mit kaffee und kuchen zufrieden geben...
grins...


----------



## TKS (21. Mai 2010)

Wird sowieso nx mit ner besseren Zeit: Ich habe gestern das erste Mal das 23er Ritzel benutzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hutsche (21. Mai 2010)

Prinzchen, falls du dich anschließen willst, 15.10 Uhr Ortseingang Dennhausen. Geht 4,5h Richtung Südost.


----------



## TKS (21. Mai 2010)

Moin,

hat wer Lust am Sonntag CC in Betzdorf zu fahren? Dauer ca. 60 min., Start ist z.B. für die Senioren Fun um 14 Uhr.

Ich habe noch einen Platz im Auto frei. Abfahrt ab Kassel um ca. 10:30 Uhr.


----------



## bergroff (21. Mai 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> hey jungs wie wars denn in rondshausen ?



..frei nach: "joah, mir sann mimm radl doa", das war ein Zieleinlauf!


----------



## TKS (21. Mai 2010)

Wer noch ein sicheres Auto sucht: Hier die automatische Bremse des neuen S60 beim Pressetermin (die automatische Bremse bremst bis zum Stillstand ab wenn es der Fahrer nicht tut... :-D )

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNi17YLnZpg&feature=youtube_gdata"]YouTube- Insane Volvo brake test epic fail[/nomedia]


----------



## bergroff (21. Mai 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Wer noch ein sicheres Auto sucht: Hier die automatische Bremse des neuen S60 beim Pressetermin (die automatische Bremse bremst bis zum Stillstand ab wenn es der Fahrer nicht tut... :-D )
> 
> automatisch, so was brauch ich noch für meine Trailabfahrten, aber  richtig dosiert, sonst gibts wieder Kamikaze. Wer hats erfunden: die Schweden! (Klar, ich fahr doch auch Schwedenstahl unautomatisch mit Automatik) Dabei haben wir gestern abend neben dem Niesterandtrail oberhalb von Nieste drei VW-Erlkönige erwischt, einer im Straßengraben, leider keine Fotos, hatten bestimmt sowas nicht.


----------



## hutsche (21. Mai 2010)

Mich schreckt allein schon der Sprung in Betzdorf ab. Das halten die ZTR Podium nie im Leben aus. Und ich kanns auch nicht - weder vom fahrtechnischen her noch nach der heutigen Runde.
Nächstes Jahr bitte Lizenz lösen und ein paar Straßenrennen fahren. Nächsten Sa. muss ich allein bis nach Düsseldorf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (21. Mai 2010)

Was für'n Sprung? Halten das die ZTR Olympic aus? XTR Kurbel ist mal wieder durch, jetzt muss was neues her, habe ich grade entdeckt nachdem ich mir die Finger am großen  Kettenblatt aufgeschnitten habe.


----------



## hutsche (21. Mai 2010)

Die Olympic sind deutlich stabiler. Und du bist vermutlich auch leichter als ich. In Betzdorf ist son 1/2m Drop, gibt aber wohl auch einen Chickenway.
Bin von der aktuellen XTR Kurbel begeistert. Noch nie vorne besser geschaltet. Kettenblätter sind ja bei XTR teurer als die ganze Kurbel...
Hast du noch eine gerade 27,2 Sattelstütze, alternativ eine mit frei drehbaren Kopf (z.B. der aktuellen Speci)?


----------



## TKS (21. Mai 2010)

hutsche schrieb:


> Die Olympic sind deutlich stabiler. Und du bist vermutlich auch leichter als ich. In Betzdorf ist son 1/2m Drop, gibt aber wohl auch einen Chickenway.
> Bin von der aktuellen XTR Kurbel begeistert. Noch nie vorne besser geschaltet. Kettenblätter sind ja bei XTR teurer als die ganze Kurbel...
> Hast du noch eine gerade 27,2 Sattelstütze, alternativ eine mit frei drehbaren Kopf (z.B. der aktuellen Speci)?



27,2er habe ich ein paar. Musste mal wieder den Keller plündern. Allerdings nix besonderes, nur Standard.


----------



## El Butre (22. Mai 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Was für'n Sprung? Halten das die ZTR Olympic aus?


Könnte der sein ! http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/647601


----------



## TKS (22. Mai 2010)

Danke fürs Foto. 

Der ist ja süß der Sprung ;-)


----------



## daniel77 (22. Mai 2010)

bergroff schrieb:


> ..frei nach: "joah, mir sann mimm radl doa", das war ein Zieleinlauf!



Wow mit Rucksack


----------



## bergroff (23. Mai 2010)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Wow mit Rucksack



Da steckte bestimmt eine Infussionslösung zur Beschleunigung, ähh Entschleunigung, drin.
...und siehste, beide mit Popodämpfern

Ansonsten, warum müssen die Jungen mir immer gleich alles nachmachen, der hat es sogar auf acht Stiche geschafft, der Rest ist halt bekannte Geschichte(n).

http://www.tour-magazin.de/?p=8423


----------



## Cube-Chris (23. Mai 2010)

bergroff schrieb:


> Da steckte bestimmt eine Infussionslösung zur Beschleunigung, ähh Entschleunigung, drin.
> ...und siehste, beide mit Popodämpfern
> 
> Geniess das Loisl, nächstes Rennen sieht´s schon wieder anders aus


----------



## bergsprint (24. Mai 2010)

bin gestern mal mit meinen neuen "stadtrad"auf den bilstein gewackelt.trailabfahrt war toll aber matschig(da sind gar keine
unebenheiten mehr).aber das berghoch zählt 2,5 fach,habe sogar die rampe zum turm geschafft.vielleicht klappts ja doch das ich bis zum bilsteinmarathon wenigstens die famikienrunde schaffe.werde nur noch auf meinen stadtrad trainieren und im rennen dann ein richtiges fahren(muß dann nur ein bischen auf die linie achten).
@tks
kennste mich nicht mehr -eine rotphase gegenüber und kein gruß,oder haste mich nicht erkannt weil ich so zivil dastand ?


----------



## TKS (24. Mai 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> bin gestern mal mit meinen neuen "stadtrad"auf den bilstein gewackelt.trailabfahrt war toll aber matschig(da sind gar keine
> unebenheiten mehr).aber das berghoch zählt 2,5 fach,habe sogar die rampe zum turm geschafft.vielleicht klappts ja doch das ich bis zum bilsteinmarathon wenigstens die famikienrunde schaffe.werde nur noch auf meinen stadtrad trainieren und im rennen dann ein richtiges fahren(muß dann nur ein bischen auf die linie achten).
> @tks
> kennste mich nicht mehr -eine rotphase gegenüber und kein gruß,oder haste mich nicht erkannt weil ich so zivil dastand ?



Hab doch noch zurückgegrüßt als grün war; vorher hatte ich Dich nicht gesehen, mich hat ein Autofahrer vollgelabert weil die Brücke für Radfahrer gesperrt ist; war zu sehr damit beschäftigt ihn zu ignorieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergroff (24. Mai 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> bin gestern mal mit meinen neuen "stadtrad"auf den bilstein gewackelt.trailabfahrt war toll aber matschig(da sind gar keine
> unebenheiten mehr).aber das berghoch zählt 2,5 fach,habe sogar die rampe zum turm geschafft.
> 
> Leute, bergsprint kann noch und gut! Wir sollten uns öfter zu Baumwollkleidtouristikausfahrten ohne Klickies treffen, ist ab einem gewissen Alter unauffälliger, bis auf die braunen Spritzer unten und hinten der wilden rekonvaleszensierenden im downhill und das berüchtigte Fluchen den Berg hinauf , geht nicht gibts nicht, bergroff un-a bergroaff. Auf Beweisfotos verzichten wir freiwillig, sick.


----------



## bergsprint (24. Mai 2010)

@tks
ach so ,wie wäre es den mit cc trainig 14 uhr fudaradweg zur entspannung 
mit meinen stadtrad gibts keine bunnys mehr bei dackeln


----------



## bergroff (24. Mai 2010)

Noch sieht das Pfingst-Wetter doch passabel aus. Hat wer noch Lust spontan ein bißerl rauszufahren? Ich lass die Arbeit entgegen aller Widerstände sein und fahre um 13 Uhr 30 ab Niestetal-Heiligenrode, Wichtelbrunnenweg Ecke Am Rüsteberg Richtung Steinberghaus und Co.. Für alle Fälle 0173/5183510


----------



## TKS (24. Mai 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> @tks
> ach so ,wie wäre es den mit cc trainig 14 uhr fudaradweg zur entspannung
> mit meinen stadtrad gibts keine bunnys mehr bei dackeln



Sorry, muss arbeiten. War heute morgen schon laufen nach den 45 min. Vollgas gestern. Die Strecke war übrigens sehr geil, hat total Spaß gemacht. Im steilsten Antieg stand eine Schlagzeugcombo und überall Zuschauer an der Strecke. Zum Abschluss der Runde gings noch über eine Freeridestrecke mit Kamelbuckeln, Anliegern und Mickymauskurven (Achterbahn lässt grüßen). Toll, sowas müsste es in unserer Gegend auch mal geben.

Leider hat mich mein tolles Navi zurück über Dortmund gescheucht (250 km eine Strecke): 500 km Autofahren, fast 5 Stunden, für lausige 45 min. Radfahren... Sinnvoll ist was anderes. Dann noch auf der Bahn Dauervollgas, was sich an der Tanksäule bitterst gerächt hat. Und die Fernlichtlampe ist auch bald im Eimer bei den Sonntagsfahrern auf der linken Spur


----------



## TKS (24. Mai 2010)

Kamelbuckel und Mickymauskurven... 

Ach so, weil ich mich so rechtzeitig angemeldet hatte blieb mir die letzte Nummer und ich konnte mich ganz hinten anstellen. Wie immer...


----------



## bergroff (24. Mai 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Kamelbuckel und Mickymauskurven...
> 
> Ja, wir Rheinland-Pfälzer können es, trails bauen und fezz beim Rennen, komm doch mal im Herbst mit zum Moselhöhenbiking oder frag unseren Bergsprint, noch hat loisl-Tour ein paar Plätze frei. Bei einem Dorf-race vor drei Jahren mußten wir immer wieder durch die Scheune des Winzers rasen, dem Duft von leeren Sekt- und Weinflaschen folgend, da kam ich als blutiger Anfänger nur durcheinander, hicks.


----------



## hutsche (24. Mai 2010)

Morgen 09.00 Uhr Baunsberg. 150km RR über Willingen und Diemelsee.


----------



## flado (25. Mai 2010)

bin natürlich dabei...bin zwar eben erst von der arbeit gekommen und trinke noch ein weizen,aber das muss man auch mal wegstecken können...nämlich nur die harten kommen in den garten...bis gleic am baunsberg..nacht...


----------



## votec-cougar (25. Mai 2010)

Fulle-Trails?


Moin, 

hab hier mal im Fred gelesen, dass ihr Fulle-Trails fahrt...!? Kann man sich da mal dran hängen? Die kenn' ich leider noch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (25. Mai 2010)

da haste leider etwas verpasst. die jungs nehmen dich schon mit


----------



## Cube-Chris (26. Mai 2010)

Fulle-Trails fahren wir evtl. am WE, sag dann aber noch mal Bescheid.

MfG Chris

@Jochen: Was sagt die Röhre oder warste noch nicht drin ?


----------



## TKS (26. Mai 2010)

Am WE ist Schotten angesagt !!!


----------



## Cube-Chris (26. Mai 2010)

Zu weit!!
Kein Bike !!

Werde wohl RR fahren müssen, egal lebbe gett weiter

MfG Chris


----------



## daniel77 (26. Mai 2010)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Zu weit!!
> Kein Bike !!
> 
> Werde wohl RR fahren müssen, egal lebbe gett weiter
> ...



wie kein Bike, Plastik kaputt?


----------



## onkel_c (26. Mai 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Am WE ist Schotten angesagt !!!



dank magen-darm infekt abgesagt! nun ja ich hatte am wochende reichlich laktat ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergroff (26. Mai 2010)

onkel_c schrieb:


> dank magen-darm infekt abgesagt! nun ja ich hatte am wochende reichlich laktat ...



grrrh, ich, wir, 4/5 der Family schließen uns passend an, haben halt am Samstag in der Fulda Schiffe versenken als Alternativsportart in reissender Strömung bei Wagenfurt gespielt und das Fuldawasser mit Novoviren oder ähnlichem aus Rotenburg genossen.

Sei es drum, Fuldatrails, Schotten oder der Schäferberg in Dasseln könnten kommen.


----------



## flado (26. Mai 2010)

schotten klappt wahrscheinlich nicht bei mir...familienfest...habe ich heute mal so ganz nebenbei erzählt bekommen...ist aber das letzte wort noch nicht gefallen,mein termin stand ja schließlich schon länger...aber so ist das eben wenn man familie hat..
sag dann noch mal bescheid ...bis denne....


----------



## bergsprint (26. Mai 2010)

@chris 
schwerer vorfall HWS bei 6/7 sonst hätte ich doch kein neues stadtrad.
sonntag wären fulletrais ok -bin halt etwas untrainiert und komme mit der schüssel die berge nur seeeeeeehr laaaaaaaaangsaaaaam hoch,kann ja abbrechen wenns nicht mehr geht.bin gewichtsmäßig nahe bei dir.

kein bike ? du hast doch fast soviel fahrräder wie ich


----------



## TKS (26. Mai 2010)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Zu weit!!
> Kein Bike !!
> 
> Werde wohl RR fahren müssen, egal lebbe gett weiter
> ...



Was ist denn mit Deinem Eimer? Hast Du nicht 2 MTBs?


----------



## votec-cougar (27. Mai 2010)

...hört sich gut an!

Nur der Wetterbericht für Sonntag ist eher besch...Samstag geht es wohl so...


----------



## bergroff (28. Mai 2010)

votec-cougar schrieb:


> ...hört sich gut an!
> 
> Nur der Wetterbericht für Sonntag ist eher besch...Samstag geht es wohl so...



Wär hätte denn Lust, wenns Wetter passt am Samstag Fuldatrails mitzufahren? 

Bei mir ginge aber erst 18 Uhr z.B. ab Sandershausen

(Muß vorher arbeiten und in die Muckibude fürs Drachenbootrennen, sonst darf ich nich mit ins Boot...., leidige Repräsentationsaufgabe)


----------



## bergsprint (28. Mai 2010)

hey loisl lass  uns sonntag


----------



## bergroff (28. Mai 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> hey loisl lass  uns sonntag



Bei mir noch unklar, wenn erst später, muß Schiffahoi am frühen morgen drachenboottestfahren auf der Fulle möglichst ohne schiffeversenken und dann noch Bauherrinnengespräch über Mittag, dann vielleicht, wenn Gattin erlaubt.

Bin aber auch für andere, softe Touren am Samstagfrühabend zu haben, hab mal den Trail über der Wassertretstelle in Nieste-Endbachsiedlung bis auf eine Baumkrone nach 1 1/2 Jahren zu freigeräumt, nette Runde über Schwedenschanze, Steinberghaus zum K.und K.-Trail (bringe gerne ritsche-ratsche mit).

o Samstag 18 Uhr
o Sonntag früher Nachmittag


----------



## bergsprint (28. Mai 2010)

du willst wohl umbedingt meine neue lampe sehen,vielleicht gehts ja sa gegen abend ,muß mal schauen ist ja ein arbeitstag


----------



## bergroff (28. Mai 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> du willst wohl umbedingt meine neue lampe sehen,vielleicht gehts ja sa gegen abend ,muß mal schauen ist ja ein arbeitstag



Und dann noch beim Spinnerradfahren in der Muckibude giro-gucken:

passo di gavia alt. 2618 m 34 km/h  16:42


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergroff (29. Mai 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> du willst wohl umbedingt meine neue lampe sehen,vielleicht gehts ja sa gegen abend ,muß mal schauen ist ja ein arbeitstag



....jetzt hat er sich im Caprio zum Eisessen nach Wilhelmstal verdrückt! Dann fahr ich halt verspätet 18 Uhr 30 jetzt los.


----------



## bergroff (29. Mai 2010)

Bis auf eine Verästelung wieder frei!


----------



## TKS (31. Mai 2010)

Moin,

um Euch einen Eindruck vom Wetter zu geben haben wir gestern mal die Fahrt vom Hohenrodskopf runter nach Schotten gefilmt :

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2eFKKfszJA"]YouTube- Das war nix...[/nomedia]


----------



## Weimi78 (31. Mai 2010)

@ bergroff

hier ein paar Pics vom Passo

Grüße
der Kniespezialist


----------



## flado (31. Mai 2010)

moin!!!wie siehts aus TKS und PRINZCHEN habe bock in causthal-zellerfeld zu fahren....habt ihr lust??alleine immer ******* weil zu weit...gibt mal eine info!!
das rennen ist am sonntag...


----------



## TKS (31. Mai 2010)

Impressionen vom Sonntag:


----------



## Prinzchen (31. Mai 2010)

flado schrieb:


> moin!!!wie siehts aus TKS und PRINZCHEN habe bock in causthal-zellerfeld zu fahren....habt ihr lust??alleine immer ******* weil zu weit...gibt mal eine info!!
> das rennen ist am sonntag...



Ich fahr aber nur bei 10cm Schlamm und Temperaturen < 10 Grad 

Profiltiefe: Natürlich abgefahren


----------



## flado (31. Mai 2010)

ist ja ecklig..


----------



## flado (31. Mai 2010)

das wirste am sonntag auf jeden fall nicht haben...der sommer kommt und damit auch die zeit wo ich endlich fahren kann...grins...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flado (31. Mai 2010)

wie siehts dann aus bei euch am sonntag....


----------



## TKS (31. Mai 2010)

Race King 2.0 war mal wieder eine super Reifenwahl...

Fahrt am Besten immer das was ich NICHT draufhabe; im Trockenen letztens warens nämlich Mountain King, ich habe die Race king am Samstag Abend noch extra draufgemacht... 

Die Socken waren vorher schneeweiss; habe gestern Abend erstmal die Waschmaschine auseinandernehmen müssen...


----------



## TKS (31. Mai 2010)

flado schrieb:


> wie siehts dann aus bei euch am sonntag....



bin an der See, relaxen / kiten / Cocktails schlürfen


----------



## flado (31. Mai 2010)

schade..dann schlürf mal einen für mich mit.....


----------



## hutsche (31. Mai 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> bin an der See, relaxen / kiten / Cocktails schlürfen



Willste das nicht auch mal am Gardasee machen? Ist doch das Mekka für Surfer und Biker! Evtl. gar um den 24.07. rum? Dann will ich nämlich wieder mal hin.


----------



## TKS (31. Mai 2010)

hutsche schrieb:


> Willste das nicht auch mal am Gardasee machen. Ist doch das Mekka für Surfer und Biker? Evtl. gar um den 24.07. rum? Dann will ich nämlich wieder mal hin.



Tolle Idee! 

Leider bin ich da im Urlaub. Ab dem 02.08. bin ich wieder da. Und vorher vom 05.07. - 14.07.10 Surfen und Biken gleichzeitig wäre das Allerbeste!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (1. Juni 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Tolle Idee!
> 
> Leider bin ich da im Urlaub. Ab dem 02.08. bin ich wieder da. Und vorher vom 05.07. - 14.07.10 Surfen und Biken gleichzeitig wäre das Allerbeste!!!



wir notieren:
für normalos: surfen + biken = urlaub
für den berufsstand von tks: biken und surfen = alltag

also während andere im urlaub biken und surfen, macht der besagte berufsstand urlaub vom urlaub. muss er auch, weil 6 wochen (am stück!) sind eine sehr lange zeit ... 

ja, aus mir spricht der pure neid. und ich muss endlich mal wieder den wc sitz mit dem bikesattel tauschen.


----------



## TKS (1. Juni 2010)

onkel_c schrieb:


> wir notieren:
> für normalos: surfen + biken = urlaub
> für den berufsstand von tks: biken und surfen = alltag
> 
> ...



Na ja, was soll man mit 6 Wochen sonst anfangen? Sich sinnlos betrinken wird immer so schnell langweilig und 4 Mal pro Jahr nach Hawaii reicht ja auch. Und Urlaub mit meiner Liebsten ist seit ewigen Zeiten Fahrradfrei. Surfen tut sie allerdings auch...


----------



## onkel_c (1. Juni 2010)

naja, wenn's sinnlos ist, ist es ja sinnlos .

sorry, ich war vorhin mit mücken beschäftigt, weshalb ich dich nur kurz aus meinem blickfeld 'huschen' sah, deshalb habe ich nicht gegrüßt. oder es liegt daran, dass ich dich mit diesem maurer dress immer so schlecht vom rest der schlechtest gekleideten unterscheiden kann.


----------



## TKS (1. Juni 2010)

onkel_c schrieb:


> naja, wenn's sinnlos ist, ist es ja sinnlos .
> 
> sorry, ich war vorhin mit mücken beschäftigt, weshalb ich dich nur kurz aus meinem blickfeld 'huschen' sah, deshalb habe ich nicht gegrüßt. oder es liegt daran, dass ich dich mit diesem maurer dress immer so schlecht vom rest der schlechtest gekleideten unterscheiden kann.



... dafür bin ichnicht so arrogant wie Du und grüße 

Habt Ihr den Viktor noch bekommen? Der war so 2 min. vor Euch. War meine einzige Einheit für die Woche: 2 Stunden locker durchs Tal... Reicht aus


----------



## onkel_c (1. Juni 2010)

jetzt willst du dich wohl über mich belustigen?
ich hatte eine woche xtremesprühworschd . somit sind wir heute mehr gekrochen, denn gefahren. ich fühle mich  sowas von schei55e! und am wochenende geht es zum enduro race. das wird'n spass werden.


----------



## TKS (1. Juni 2010)

onkel_c schrieb:


> jetzt willst du dich wohl über mich belustigen?
> ich hatte eine woche xtremesprühworschd . somit sind wir heute mehr gekrochen, denn gefahren. ich fühle mich  sowas von schei55e! und am wochenende geht es zum enduro race. das wird'n spass werden.



... Kannste Dir ausm Furz nen Düsenantrieb bauen :-D


----------



## bergroff (2. Juni 2010)

.....bin dann mal weg. Moselhöhentrails und das örtliche Gelände für den Geländeradsport:


----------



## flado (2. Juni 2010)

solltet alle mal weniger schreiben und mehr trainieren!!!
dann werdet ihr auch mal schneller...grins...


----------



## TKS (2. Juni 2010)

flado schrieb:


> solltet alle mal weniger schreiben und mehr trainieren!!!
> dann werdet ihr auch mal schneller...grins...



Dann ueberholen wir Dich ja...


----------



## El Butre (3. Juni 2010)

Geniales Bike Wetter heute .Nach den Regenfällen der letzten Tage,endlich wieder eine gute Fernsicht.
In der Nähe von Reinhardshagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (3. Juni 2010)

El Butre schrieb:


> Geniales Bike Wetter heute .Nach den Regenfällen der letzten Tage,endlich wieder eine gute Fernsicht.
> In der Nähe von Reinhardshagen



Cooles Foto! Endlich mal wieder ein schoenes Bild hier im Thread und nicht nur ich bin schneller als Du gehotte.

Da war in hessisch-Sibirien ja mal besseres Wetter als hier


----------



## daniel77 (6. Juni 2010)

doppelpost


----------



## daniel77 (6. Juni 2010)

Das Wetter war diesmal auch super bei uns, war mal wieder in den Bergen:













und wer fährt mir da kurz vorm Sustenpass vor die Nase, Mr. Paris-Roubaix aka. schweizer Meister Fabien Cancellara beim Training für die Tour de Suisse:


----------



## bergsprint (6. Juni 2010)

..und gab es geräusche vom elektromotor ?


----------



## flado (6. Juni 2010)

und herr stecker biste dann noch gut nach hause gekommen??


----------



## bergsprint (7. Juni 2010)

@loisl
such dir doch eine neue sportart wenns mit dem biken nicht mehr so klappt

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9H8YBqZs9ws"]YouTube- Oldass - Rollator[/nomedia]


----------



## TKS (7. Juni 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> @loisl
> such dir doch eine neue sportart wenns mit dem biken nicht mehr so klappt
> 
> YouTube- Oldass - Rollator



G E I L !!!!  Muss ich unbedingt auch mal ausprobieren :-D


----------



## bergsprint (7. Juni 2010)

gib mal rollator bei myvideo ein da kommen dann die guten 
war gestern an der fulda spatzieren fahren. mein stadtrad sieht von vorne wohl doch etwas größer aus, die gurken haben sofort platz gemacht als ich langsam auf sie zugerollt bin.


----------



## Cube-Chris (7. Juni 2010)

@ Flado: Klar, bin noch zum Meißner rüber, war ne schöne Runde. War ja richtig was los am Sonntag am Bilstein. Seid ihr die Marathon Runde abgefahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-Chris (7. Juni 2010)

Wow geile Kulisse, wo warste den heimlich trainieren ?



daniel77 schrieb:


> Das Wetter war diesmal auch super bei uns, war mal wieder in den Bergen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## flado (7. Juni 2010)

nein ich hatte einen nicht ganz so fiten arbeitskolegen dabei..habe ihn in retterode bei lichtenau abgeholt und sind dann zusammen über die wälder nach nieste..war schön gemütlich,haben dann auf der alm 6 bier getrunken und uns dann von den frauen abholen lassen...schön besoffen gewesen und der sonntag war damit erledigt...war aber trotzdem nett...stimmt war ganz schön was los und ich musste mich ganz schön zusammenreißen wenn ich ein paar etwas schnellere biker vor mir hatte...die werden ja dann normalerweise sofort zersägt am berg,aber das konnte ich ja meinem arbeitskolegen nicht antun...grins..


----------



## daniel77 (7. Juni 2010)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Wow geile Kulisse, wo warste den heimlich trainieren ?



Naja. war eher Grundlagentraining, 1x Kandersteg/Oeschinensee (6 Stunden wandern) und 1x Triftgletscher in Meiringen/Haslital (8 Stunden wandern).
Die 8 Stunden Wanderung war aber echt hart mit Klettersteigeinlagen und eher auf nicht vorhandenen Wegen, nach 18km und 1500hm Auf- und Abstieg weisst du abends auch was du gemacht hast


----------



## hutsche (7. Juni 2010)

Echt schöne Bilder! Wie weit ist es denn von das aus, wo dein Haus wohnt, bis in die richtigen Berge??? 
Da muss ich mich auch mal um ne Stelle in der Schweiz umschauen, die Kasseler Berge sind mir inzwischen viel zu hart


----------



## daniel77 (7. Juni 2010)

hutsche schrieb:


> Echt schöne Bilder! Wie weit ist es denn von das aus, wo dein Haus wohnt, bis in die richtigen Berge???
> Da muss ich mich auch mal um ne Stelle in der Schweiz umschauen, die Kasseler Berge sind mir inzwischen viel zu hart



sind ca. 50min mit dem Auto bis in die Zentralschweiz, ca. 70min bis ins Berner Oberland, der Jura ist 5min mitm Bike von meiner Haustür entfernt, der Schwarzwald ebenso


----------



## onkel_c (8. Juni 2010)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Naja. war eher Grundlagentraining, 1x Kandersteg/Oeschinensee (6 Stunden wandern) und 1x Triftgletscher in Meiringen/Haslital (8 Stunden wandern).
> Die 8 Stunden Wanderung war aber echt hart mit Klettersteigeinlagen und eher auf nicht vorhandenen Wegen, nach 18km und 1500hm Auf- und Abstieg weisst du abends auch was du gemacht hast



das ist doch ein sehr angenehmes alternatives training. daran hätte auch ich meine freude. es muss ja nicht immer das bike sein. so ein paar ordentliche klettersteigtouren fehlen mir auch mal wieder. ich glaube ich muss mal wieder richtung marmolada...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergroff (11. Juni 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> @loisl
> such dir doch eine neue sportart wenns mit dem biken nicht mehr so klappt
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xkasimirx (13. Juni 2010)

bergroff schrieb:


> bergsprint schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @loisl
> ...


----------



## flado (13. Juni 2010)

TKS dank dir nochmal für die super wäsche an meinem fahrrad nach der ersten runde...war eine klasse nummer von dir,macht ja nicht jeder...hasst einen gut bei mir..bis denne..


----------



## daniel77 (13. Juni 2010)

@loisl: Gute Besserung, was ist denn nu kaputt?


----------



## bergroff (13. Juni 2010)

daniel77 schrieb:


> @loisl: Gute Besserung, was ist denn nu kaputt?



Danke, danke, nun lasst mich doch noch in der Mittagspause morgen unters Messer, Tossyaner zählen die zerrissenen/weggesprengten Bänder im Schultereckgelenk, also bis auf einen seidenen Faden alles durch und dazu noch Bizepsanker ausgerissen, Bizep war ja eh nich viel bei mir .

Im Thread hat sich ja schon mal oldSchoolMan (Danke für die Tipps nach Kassel!) passend präsentiert, Röntgen, blaue Flecke und der deutliche Hubbel auf der Schulter (Dromedarsprung) sind gleich, nur leider rechtes Flügelchen bei mir, anklickbar: #131  www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=189844&page=6

Die Rolle ist schon geordert! Das Rad ist rund und rollt.


----------



## bergroff (13. Juni 2010)

Was machen denn unsere Willinger und ars-Naturisten?


----------



## TKS (14. Juni 2010)

... standen aufm Treppchen.

Nur einer war so blöd und hat in der allerletzten Abfahrt den ersten Platz verschenkt. dabei noch Hinterrad und Lenker nebst Hörnchen zerstört (der Lenker für 140 Tacken war gerade 12 Stunden am Rad...). Wer das nur wieder war 

Ist ja auch total wichtig eine Sekunde kurz vorm Ziel rauszuholen.

Wenigstens hat mich der Stacheldraht nicht erwischt, an dieser Stelle gute Besserung an Achim.


----------



## bergsprint (14. Juni 2010)

falls jemand noch lust auf 24 h münchen hat bitte bei
[email protected] 
melden


----------



## daniel77 (16. Juni 2010)

Renner fahren macht manchmal auch Spass 

Hat jemand wasserdichte Socken für mich, der Black Forest Ultra wartet am WE


----------



## hutsche (16. Juni 2010)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Hat jemand wasserdichte Socken für mich, der Black Forest Ultra wartet am WE



Alter Pfadfindertrick: Gefrierbeutel; garantiert wasserdicht (leider auch von innen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (19. Juni 2010)

Wer fährt morgen noch von Kassel aus nach Erfurt zum Marathon?

Eine Fahrgemeinschaft ist bei der Strecke wohl am sinnvollsten (nicht so wie sonst immer ).


----------



## flado (20. Juni 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Wer fährt morgen noch von Kassel aus nach Erfurt zum Marathon?
> 
> Eine Fahrgemeinschaft ist bei der Strecke wohl am sinnvollsten (nicht so wie sonst immer ).


 
muss leider aussetzen...geht erst am sonntag in bischhausen weiter...

bis denne


----------



## TKS (22. Juni 2010)

flado schrieb:


> muss leider aussetzen...geht erst am sonntag in bischhausen weiter...
> 
> bis denne



Hab mich grade für Bischhausen angemeldet (68 km - muss ja auch mal wieder richtig wehtun )!

Erfurt war OK; nur 5 min. hinter Rene, das ist für mich in Ordnung. Nur ein komisches MTB-Rennen, wenn man da mit einem über 26er Schnitt rumpfeift  Das war zwischendurch so langweilig, dass ich kurz davor war mit dem Treten aufzuhören


----------



## daniel77 (22. Juni 2010)

So bin auch wieder zurueck von der Schwarzwaelder Autobahn 
Bei 4Grad beim Start und Schnee bzw Eisregen auf den Bergen haette ich mir auch eine schoenere Sonntagsbeschaeftigung vorstellen koennen. Nur gut das ich mich wenigstens von der Ultra-Distanz auf den 88km kurzen Power-Track umgemeldet hatte. Meine Platzierung war trotz zickendem Umwerfer und Schlamm ohne Ende mit Platz 20AK garnicht mal so uebel. 

Hoffentlich haben wir in Kueblis nicht so ein [email protected]$$ Wetter!


----------



## flado (22. Juni 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Hab mich grade für Bischhausen angemeldet (68 km - muss ja auch mal wieder richtig wehtun )!
> 
> Erfurt war OK; nur 5 min. hinter Rene, das ist für mich in Ordnung. Nur ein komisches MTB-Rennen, wenn man da mit einem über 26er Schnitt rumpfeift  Das war zwischendurch so langweilig, dass ich kurz davor war mit dem Treten aufzuhören


 
ich werde wohl nur klein fahren..außer deutschland verliert morgen dann sind sie ja raus dann wird mittel oder lang gefahren (wenn mein kreuz das mitmacht!!),aber das will ich nicht hoffen...
bis sonntag...


----------



## TKS (22. Juni 2010)

Hatte ich ganz vergessen. Also auch kurz und schmerzhaft!


----------



## flado (23. Juni 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Hatte ich ganz vergessen. Also auch kurz und schmerzhaft!


 so wird´s gemacht...mal sehen ob ich mit dir mithalten kann...bist ja gut drauf im moment....bei mir geht im moment nicht so viel kann kaum trainieren wegen häftigen kreuzschmerzen...will hoffen das das geht am sonntag...werde so ein scheiß wie in neumorschen so schnell nicht mehr machen...bin und bleibe ein kurz und schnell fahrer....alles andere...also bis sonntag ist ja mein wetter sonne...sonne...sonne...


----------



## TKS (23. Juni 2010)

... Bin bei Regen besser, mag's aber nicht ;-)

Wer macht noch mit beim ich-bin-schneller-Contest hier im Forum? :-D


----------



## bergroff (23. Juni 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> ... Bin bei Regen besser, mag's aber nicht ;-)
> 
> Wer macht noch mit beim ich-bin-schneller-Contest hier im Forum? :-D



Ich: 34 minuten, Kirche Sandershausen bis Markthalle, 5 km, frisch mit 8 Stichen auf dem Schulterdach, verzwirnten Bändern und zwei Fahrradspeichen und Schräubchen im Gelenk, ausbaufähig, Fortbewegung: walking


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiwikid (24. Juni 2010)

Hmmmmmmmm... Ich glaub ich schaffe Sandershausen bis Bettenhausen in so 15 minuten? Ist das OK?


----------



## TKS (24. Juni 2010)

kiwikid schrieb:


> Hmmmmmmmm... Ich glaub ich schaffe Sandershausen bis Bettenhausen in so 15 minuten? Ist das OK?



... und ich in 14,5987659 Minuten - jetzt seid Ihr dran


----------



## bergroff (24. Juni 2010)

kiwikid schrieb:


> Hmmmmmmmm... Ich glaub ich schaffe Sandershausen bis Bettenhausen in so 15 minuten? Ist das OK?



Beweisen! Glaub iccch nicch, gehen, also walken ohne die Blitzableiter, ab Stadtgrenze vielleicht bis zur Kochklinik aber nich bis Mauers 

Mein Rekord diese Woche von deinem Schwiegerpapa bis zum Doc am Leipziger Platz 18,753 Minuten in Zivilkleidung, mindestens.

Sommerspezial Alternativsommersportarten, für die besten: nee Flasche Loisl-secco, mit oder ohne Alcohol, sicher auch für die rekonvaleszenzierenden rückengeplagten interessant.

Aber vergesst nicht, es gibt noch Bischhausen am Sonnentag und am 11.07. nur bergroff den Hessenturmkönig in Niedenstein (Blöd mit meinen Fahrradspeichen unterm Schulterdach).


----------



## flado (25. Juni 2010)

was sind das denn für kinderstrecken...will balde mal zeiten von abderode zum meißner sehen...
www.stoppomat.de
wie gesagt es gibt eine kiste bier von mir wenn ihr meine zeit topt...(23:24)
dann haut mal rein!!!


----------



## daniel77 (27. Juni 2010)

Da dieses WE mal bestes Wetter anstand sin wir mal 2 Tage in die Berge zelten gefahren

Guten Morgen Berge, guten Morgen (arsch)kalter See.




Biken waren wir natürlich auch, mit schöner Aussicht...




und schönen Trails..........




Bis bald dann Jungs.........

btw: fahrt ihr überhaupt noch Fahrrad?? Oder trinkt ihr nun jede Woche Flado`s Bierkiste


----------



## TKS (27. Juni 2010)

Schöne Bilder, Daniel  - da werde ich neidisch. 

Heute warn wir alle mal in Bischhausen, gemütlich Radfahren 

OK, eine Runde war ja für Flado und mich noch in Ordnung , die anderen haben es sich so richtig besorgt auf 2 / 3 Runden. 26,5er Schnitt auf 800 Höhenmetern und 34 Kilometern war schon relativ schnell...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (27. Juni 2010)

Ignore me; doppelpost


----------



## daniel77 (27. Juni 2010)

Mein Schnitt war heute auf 40km und ca. 2000hm gute 10km/h drunter , gefuehlte 3 Stunden bergauf und alles wieder in 20min runter. War Bischhausen wieder eine Hitzeschlacht?


----------



## daniel77 (27. Juni 2010)

Um hier auch mal einen Preis auszuschreiben, wer auf dem zweitem Bild eins von den zwei vorhandenen Schweizer Wahrzeichen erkennt bekommt wahlweise eine Flasche Cristalp (Gran Raid  Edition) oder eine Dose Eichof Lager


----------



## flado (27. Juni 2010)

war nett heute in bischhausen platz eins und platz zwei für mich und thorsten in der  gesamtwertung und dann noch england 4zu1 abgeschossen...was für ein geiler tag...
so können die wochenden weiter gehen...


----------



## Cube-Chris (28. Juni 2010)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Um hier auch mal einen Preis auszuschreiben, wer auf dem zweitem Bild eins von den zwei vorhandenen Schweizer Wahrzeichen erkennt bekommt wahlweise eine Flasche Cristalp (Gran Raid  Edition) oder eine Dose Eichof Lager



And the winner is...................ME !!!
(hinten rechts Die Toblerone äh Matterhorn)
Oder auch das wo wir nächstes Jahr mal hindüsen
Bischhausen war mal wieder perveres heiß, haben ganz schön geölt in der hitze.

MfG Chris


----------



## TKS (28. Juni 2010)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> And the winner is...................ME !!!
> (hinten rechts Die Toblerone äh Matterhorn)
> Oder auch das wo wir nächstes Jahr mal hindüsen
> Bischhausen war mal wieder perveres heiß, haben ganz schön geölt in der hitze.
> ...



... als Ihr in die dritte Runde gefahren seid saß ich schön im klimatisierten Auto bei kühlen 21 Grad  Ihr Verrückten!!! 

Wie ist es eigentlich ausgegangen? Die Ergebnisliste ist ein bisschen kurz...


----------



## tschabo007 (28. Juni 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> ... als Ihr in die dritte Runde gefahren seid saß ich schön im klimatisierten Auto bei kühlen 21 Grad  Ihr Verrückten!!!
> 
> Wie ist es eigentlich ausgegangen? Die Ergebnisliste ist ein bisschen kurz...



Hey 
War echt warm wie vor 2 Jahren in Bischhausen, als einer mit seinen neuen Carbonsohlen angegeben hat kurz vor ziel
Haben die lange Runde dabei ganz bewusst durchgetreten, und unser 6 Stundenlimit trotz Plattfuß und Umwerferprobs eingehalten.
Hab den Helmut schon mal angemailt wegen den Ergebnissen


----------



## bergroff (28. Juni 2010)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Um hier auch mal einen Preis auszuschreiben, wer auf dem zweitem Bild eins von den zwei vorhandenen Schweizer Wahrzeichen erkennt bekommt wahlweise eine Flasche Cristalp (Gran Raid  Edition) oder eine Dose Eichof Lager



Ich nehm Cristalp: Der Rigi und der Vierwaldstätter See, oder?


----------



## bergroff (28. Juni 2010)

...Na, dann war es ja mal wieder ein sehr gutes Wochenende fürs Nordhessenforum und schließ mich mit meinem 1. Platz mit großem Abstand beim Heiligenröder Abendlauf an, 5.000 m, Gehen (ohne Blitzableiter).


----------



## tschabo007 (28. Juni 2010)

bergroff schrieb:


> ...Na, dann war es ja mal wieder ein sehr gutes Wochenende fürs Nordhessenforum und schließ mich mit meinem 1. Platz mit großem Abstand beim Heiligenröder Abendlauf an, 5.000 m, Gehen (ohne Blitzableiter).



Mensch Loisl 
In so einem Jahr kann mann schon ne menge Schei§§e heben
Ich da wirklich ein Lied von singen.......mit mehreren Strophen
Gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (28. Juni 2010)

cube-chris schrieb:


> and the winner is...................me !!!
> (hinten rechts die toblerone äh matterhorn)



falsch





bergroff schrieb:


> der vierwaldstätter see



richtig


----------



## TKS (28. Juni 2010)

Schöne Gegend; brauchen die in der Schweiz noch welche mit meinem Beruf? Der Kanton Zug würde mir zusagen ;-) Dann noch eine Stadtwohnung in Luzern... *träum*


----------



## El Butre (28. Juni 2010)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Um hier auch mal einen Preis auszuschreiben, wer auf dem zweitem Bild eins von den zwei vorhandenen Schweizer Wahrzeichen erkennt bekommt wahlweise eine Flasche Cristalp (Gran Raid Edition) oder eine Dose Eichof Lager


 
Das schwarze Speci !?


----------



## OPM (28. Juni 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Schöne Gegend; brauchen die in der Schweiz noch welche mit meinem Beruf? Der Kanton Zug würde mir zusagen ;-) Dann noch eine Stadtwohnung in Luzern... *träum*



Und eine Dauerkarte für hier.


----------



## TKS (28. Juni 2010)

OPM schrieb:


> Und eine Dauerkarte für hier.



Was die Schweizer mit den deutschen Steuergeldern so alles machen... :-D


----------



## hutsche (28. Juni 2010)

El Butre schrieb:


> Das schwarze Speci !?



Ich bin eher für DJ Bobo. Finde ich nicht im Bild. Der ist aber auch nicht besonders groß...


----------



## daniel77 (28. Juni 2010)

OPM schrieb:


> Und eine Dauerkarte für hier.



Gibt's keine Dauerkarten, kommst Du nur mit Vorbestellung rein, ist meist aber Monate im Vorraus ausgebucht. Wir hatten einfach Glueck und sind so reingekommen, sauteuer aber es ist's 
wert 

@Torsten: google mal "Lehrermangel Schweiz" und Du wirst dich wundern. Wenn Du willst kannst du sofort anfangen und Dein Gehalt im Vergleich zu D fast verdoppeln (kein Scherz)!!


----------



## daniel77 (28. Juni 2010)

Da der Loisl die richtige Antwort wusste gibt's fuer ihn die versprochene Flasche Walliser Gaensewein mit der entsprechenden MTB- Credibility 

btw: jeder Schweizer betont das DJ Bobo eigentlich keiner ist (ist er aber doch)


----------



## onkel_c (29. Juni 2010)

daniel77 schrieb:


> ...
> @Torsten: google mal "Lehrermangel Schweiz" und Du wirst dich wundern. Wenn Du willst kannst du sofort anfangen und Dein Gehalt im Vergleich zu D fast verdoppeln (kein Scherz)!!



ich schätze mal er würde viel lieber seine 'anwesenheits-zeit' halbieren ;-).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (29. Juni 2010)

Sack! ;-) doppeltes Geld hört sich besser an, habe schon genug Freizeit :-D


----------



## onkel_c (29. Juni 2010)

schnöder mammon! abgesehen davon musst du bedenken, dass sich das ganze in der schweiz (der sogenannte doppelte verdienst) ganz schnell relativiert ... auch wenn darüber immer nicht so gern geredet wird.


----------



## TKS (29. Juni 2010)

Weiß ich doch. War mal da und habe es mir deswegen angeschaut.


----------



## TKS (29. Juni 2010)

Doppelt


----------



## daniel77 (29. Juni 2010)

onkel_c schrieb:


> dass sich das ganze in der schweiz (der sogenannte doppelte verdienst) ganz schnell relativiert ... auch wenn darÃ¼ber immer nicht so gern geredet wird.



 Wieso?

Die Miete ist zwar doppelt so hoch wie in D, dafÃ¼r zahl ich nur 12% Steuern; KKV is ca. 100â¬ im Monat bei besseren Leistungen.........


----------



## onkel_c (30. Juni 2010)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Wieso?
> 
> Die Miete ist zwar doppelt so hoch wie in D, dafür zahl ich nur 12% Steuern; KKV is ca. 100 im Monat bei besseren Leistungen.........



es gibt ja noch andere dinge als miete, krankenkasse ...
ich denke da an haus, auto, ...  wir haben genügend schweizerr freunde. daher weiß ich ganz gut um diese dinge. miete käme für mich nie in frage!
aber ganz sicher hat die schweiz was, keine frage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (30. Juni 2010)

Auto kann man doch mitbringen. Nach welcher Zeit muss man das als Einfuhr verzollen? Und der Spritpreis ist wenigstens fair: Gleiche Steuern auf Benzin und Diesel. Die haben halt keinen 1/4 Staatskonzern, der vorrangig Dieselmotoren verkauft... 

Miete ist flexibler meiner Meinung nach. Und muss auch nicht teurer sein, da gibt es genug seriöse Rechnungen außer denen der Bausparkassen und Banken.


----------



## bergroff (30. Juni 2010)

Die Schweiz ist ja wunderschön und hat seine Tops, Nordhessen ist aber nicht so öde, dass da gar nix iss und wer verteidigt/übernimmt mein Treppchen während meiner längeren Rekonvaleszenz? Hier der Werbeblock:

Ultimativ für Geländeradsportler unter Zeitnahme, garantiert nur bergroff, 5,5 Km, 301 Hm, mit einer ätzenden 22 % Rasengittersteinrampe als Schlußanstieg, alles vom feinsten: 

Der Hessenturm-König 2010, Niedenstein-Ermetheis, Sonntag den 11.07.2010, 11 Uhr 

www.rw-ermetheis.de/index-Dateien/page0007.htm

Dar Rad ist rund, und rollt!


----------



## der_raubfisch (30. Juni 2010)

Da von euch doch einige in Bischhausen waren, habt ihr Bilder?
Auf der rsc-Seite sind noch keine.

Hier mein Bike, mit dem ich dort gefahren bin. Mittlerweile etwas abgeändert:





Grüße


----------



## TKS (30. Juni 2010)

Leider auch noch nicht. Wir hatten uns an der Bratwurstbude über den Reifen unterhalten.


----------



## der_raubfisch (30. Juni 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Leider auch noch nicht. Wir hatten uns an der Bratwurstbude über den Reifen unterhalten.



Ach cool, so trifft man sich wieder. Mal eine OT-Frage an dich: lieber die Magura durin race in 100 oder 80mm Federweg? Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden.
Brauch man auf Marathons eher 100 oder 80mm?

Grüße


----------



## TKS (30. Juni 2010)

Ist eine persönliche Sache. Meiner Meinung nach reicht für die meisten Marathons eine Starrgabel. Man wird aber älter und deshalb fahre ich 80mm. Das reicht für Rennen (CC und Marathon) an einem Hardtail dicke aus. 

Weniger Luft auf den Reifen bringt da viel mehr auf den ganzen langweiligen Schotterpisten.

Und jetzt ist die Glaubensdiskussion eröffnet ;-)

'Bike' sagt da ganz klar: 3000mm Federweg vorn und hinten mit 500er Scheibe und UST.-Reifen. Das Bike unbedingt mit Tune-Teilen leichter machen. Ergon-Griffe am 680er Lenker und 30-Gang-Schaltung nicht vergessen... :-D


----------



## hutsche (30. Juni 2010)

Musst vor allem schauen, dass die Einbauhöhe der Durin möglichst mit deiner alten Gabel übereinstimmt. Und in diesem Zuge klären, ob es einen Unterschied zw. der 80mm und 100mm Durin gibt.


----------



## hutsche (30. Juni 2010)

Ein freundlicher Nordhessen-Service: 100mm: 473mm, 80mm: 453mm. Du solltest also mal bei deiner alten Gabel nachmessen, weil 2cm Unterschied schon recht viel sind.


----------



## der_raubfisch (30. Juni 2010)

Da muss ich wohl mal in die Garage flitzen!


----------



## der_raubfisch (30. Juni 2010)

So, meine SID baut 462mm hoch. Liegt also genau dazwischen.

Ich bin mir unsicher, denke aber, dass die 100mm gabel auch gehen würde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (30. Juni 2010)

Das Rad wird quirliger wenn Du die 80mm einbaust. Und vorne ist's dann auch sportlich tiefer (wenn Du keine Spacer benutzt ;-) ). 

Geschmacksache, wie immer.


----------



## daniel77 (30. Juni 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Auto kann man doch mitbringen. Nach welcher Zeit muss man das als Einfuhr verzollen? Und der Spritpreis ist wenigstens fair: Gleiche Steuern auf Benzin und Diesel. Die haben halt keinen 1/4 Staatskonzern, der vorrangig Dieselmotoren verkauft...
> 
> Miete ist flexibler meiner Meinung nach. Und muss auch nicht teurer sein, da gibt es genug seriöse Rechnungen außer denen der Bausparkassen und Banken.



Auto musste nicht verzollen, genauso wie den ganzen anderen Kram den du mitbringst, nennt sich "Übersiedelungsgut" und ist zollfrei. Vorraussetzung ist eine unbeschränkte Aufenthaltsgenehmigung. Auto muss innerhalb eines Jahres auf schweizer Nummern umgemeldet werden, davor droht die MFK (Motorfahrzeugkontrolle) die böse Version vom dt. TÜV; dafür ist diese Untersuchung nicht so eine Lachnummer wie letztgenannter was beim Gebrauchtwagenkauf hier sehr hilfreich ist 
Als Architekt darf ich ja eigentlich nicht für Miete skandieren, daber ich werde mich auch bestimmt nicht auf 20-30 Jahre verschulden um dann eine erst zu kleine und dann zu grosse Hütte an einem Ort zu haben wo ich evtl. nicht immer bleiben will, aber das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. 



hutsche schrieb:


> Ein freundlicher Nordhessen-Service: 100mm: 473mm, 80mm: 453mm. Du solltest also mal bei deiner alten Gabel nachmessen, weil 2cm Unterschied schon recht viel sind.



 wird bei dem Klein wohl eher auf die 80er Version rauslaufen, evtl aber trotzdem die 100er kaufen und traveln lassen, dann kann man falls ein neuen Rahmen angeschafft wird immer noch anpassen.


----------



## der_raubfisch (30. Juni 2010)

Hi,

danke für die Kommentare. Was mich reitzt, ist die gabel beim Borni

http://www.ciclib.de/Rahmen-Zubehoe...sionId=&a=article&ProdNr=A4788&t=63&c=65&p=65

Kann man die auf 80mm traveln lassen? Macht das Magura, oder wer?

Grüße


----------



## hutsche (30. Juni 2010)

Magura macht das wohl nicht, die bieten keine passenden Spacer an (Infos aus dem Magura Forum). Wird also zumindest offiziell nicht gehen. AuÃerdem wÃ¼rde das mit Einschicken auch einiges kosten.
Das Borni Angebot ist allerdings wirklich super, vor allem in Verbindung mit dem Plasterahmen fÃ¼r 999â¬. Das Set hatte ich gekauft, Rahmen fÃ¼r 650â¬ verkauft und hab die Gabel also fÃ¼r 349â¬ bekommen.

AuÃerdem: Bei der alten SID dÃ¼rftest du dich vermutlich vermessen haben; die baut flacher als aktuelle 80mm Gabeln. Die EinbauhÃ¶he wird parallel!!! zu den Standrohren gemessen, falls es daran lag. Ich wÃ¼rde deshalb die 80mm Version nehmen.


----------



## Prydz (30. Juni 2010)

Stehen demnächst interessante Marathons in der Region an?

Oder ist Zierenberg erst die nächste Station?


----------



## der_raubfisch (30. Juni 2010)

Parallel habe ich gemessen. Wenn die 425 â¬ auch fÃ¼r die alte 80mm Durin gelten, ist die Entscheidung gefallen.

GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## TKS (30. Juni 2010)

Prydz schrieb:


> Stehen demnächst interessante Marathons in der Region an?
> 
> Oder ist Zierenberg erst die nächste Station?



Sonntag im Solling. Aber eher langweilige Strecke. Wetter/Ruhr ist schon dicht.


----------



## daniel77 (30. Juni 2010)

hutsche schrieb:


> Magura macht das wohl nicht, die bieten keine passenden Spacer an (Infos aus dem Magura Forum). Wird also zumindest offiziell nicht gehen. Außerdem würde das mit Einschicken auch einiges kosten.



Geht, Christian (Cube-Chris) hat das bei Mauers (Kiwi-Kid) machen lassen


----------



## hesse (2. Juli 2010)

Prydz schrieb:


> Stehen demnächst interessante Marathons in der Region an?
> 
> Oder ist Zierenberg erst die nächste Station?



in göttingen ist am 15.08. ein marathon - keine ahnung, ob der empfehlenswert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (2. Juli 2010)

hesse schrieb:


> in göttingen ist am 15.08. ein marathon - keine ahnung, ob der empfehlenswert ist.



Isser- weil nah. Danke!


----------



## Prydz (2. Juli 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Isser- weil nah. Danke!



Der hört sich doch interessant an. 

Ist den schon jemand gefahren?


----------



## bergroff (2. Juli 2010)

Prydz schrieb:


> Der hört sich doch interessant an.
> 
> Ist den schon jemand gefahren?



Ellihausen, grad mal nee halbe Stunde von Kassel, Vorort von Göttingen. Die Strecke ist letztes Jahr geändert worden und sehr schön zu fahren/rennen, wenn nicht der Bauer die Schilder wieder mittendrin versteckt  und so Suchzeiten von einer halben Stunde und mehr entstehen und so das Rennen annuliert werden mußte auf der Doppelrunde. Da gibt es auch einen wunderschönen Geisterbahntunnel mit Ansage und Illumination zu durchfahren und die besten Sprüche am Streckenrand.

www.runandbike4help.de 15.08.2010 

866 HM / 41 km o 1725 HM / 82 km, bergroff un a berroaf gerenne mit vielen Wald-, Feld- und Wiesenwegen bei netten Trails.


----------



## daniel77 (2. Juli 2010)

bergroff schrieb:


> www.runandbike4help.de



2008 hatten Chris und ich die dunkle Vermutung das einige Leute dort auch ordentlich abgekürzt haben, wir wähnten uns die ganze Zeit auf Platz 2 und 3, aufeinmal war noch einer vor uns


----------



## TKS (2. Juli 2010)

Na, kennt Ihr etwa jemanden aus der Region der jemals abgekürzt hätte?

@Bergsprint: Nettes Stellenangebot bei Euch an der Tür ;-)


----------



## daniel77 (2. Juli 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Na, kennt Ihr etwa jemanden aus der Region der jemals abgekürzt hätte?



, nee der wars nich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flado (3. Juli 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Sonntag im Solling. Aber eher langweilige Strecke. Wetter/Ruhr ist schon dicht.


 thorsten wie sieht es aus morgen bei dir fährst du nach solling??
würde eventuell mitkommen wenn ich bei dir mitfahren kann...melde dich mal...hasst ja meine h.nummer...bis dann..


----------



## bergsprint (3. Juli 2010)

hallo ihr filigrantechniker auf dem mtb 
falls ihr euch anschauen möchtet das ihr doch nur kette rechts fahren könnt kommt doch morgen nach melsungen zum finale der EM im trial.
ist echt irre -so etwas muß man einfach mal sehen,ist etwas anderes als palettenhüpferei.


----------



## TKS (3. Juli 2010)

Ist da auch Nachmittags noch was? Dann kommen wir evtl. (Flados Zustimmung vorausgesetzt) da nach dem Rennen vorbei. Wird aber bestimmt 15 Uhr. 

Würde ich mir gern ansehen. Danke für die Erinnerung, hatte ich total vergessen.


----------



## bergroff (3. Juli 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Ist da auch Nachmittags noch was? Dann kommen wir evtl. (Flados Zustimmung vorausgesetzt) da nach dem Rennen vorbei. Wird aber bestimmt 15 Uhr.
> 
> Würde ich mir gern ansehen. Danke für die Erinnerung, hatte ich total vergessen.



Finale in Melsungen: Sonntag ab 13 Uhr 30 Finale 20 '', ab 15 Uhr 30 26 " mit absoluter Weltklasse im Lindenwäldchen.

Wir sehen uns, wenn bergspringt mich chauffiert!

PS: Mußte uns doch der Schweizer mit den beiden Wadenmotörschen den Doppelsieg heute klauen, so sind se, die Schweizer!


----------



## bergsprint (3. Juli 2010)

morgen sind doch auch die sp(r)itzenrennfahrer in besse


----------



## TKS (4. Juli 2010)

Sehenswertes Video: Da hat der Frank den besten Preis aller Zeiten gewonnen. Hat sich das vierstündige Warten auf die Siegerehrung voll gelohnt ;-) *lol*

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4oAMmypb1s&feature=youtube_gdata"]YouTube- Frank gewinnt ein Handtuch :-D[/nomedia]


----------



## flado (4. Juli 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Sehenswertes Video: Da hat der Frank den besten Preis aller Zeiten gewonnen. Hat sich das vierstündige Warten auf die Siegerehrung voll gelohnt ;-) *lol*
> 
> YouTube- Frank gewinnt ein Handtuch :-D


 
das war ja wohl voll geil was


----------



## TKS (4. Juli 2010)

Wenigstens mussten wir nicht über Riesen- Umwege und kleine Ministrassen nach Hause fahren weil alles gesperrt war. Das wäre die Krönung gewesen...


----------



## TKS (4. Juli 2010)

Interessant für alle Fixiefahrer:

http://www.bikesportnews.de/service...enloses-sportrad-aus-dem-verkehr-gezogen.html


----------



## bergsprint (4. Juli 2010)

@tks
wurde ja auch zeit das es mal ein urteil gibt,man kann es ja nicht länger den anderen verkehrsteilnehmer zumuten das sie immer fixifahre schneiden und dann ausbremsen damit diese die möglichkeit haben dadurch zu lernen das ein fahrrad ohne bremsen nichts im straßenverkehr zu suchen hat.

die trail EM war wieder mal hammergeil und total spannend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (4. Juli 2010)

... Die Siegerehrung hat bei uns zu lange gedauert. Wir hätten nur noch beim Abbauen zusehen können.


----------



## bergsprint (4. Juli 2010)




----------



## bergroff (4. Juli 2010)

@bergsprint: die trail EM war wieder mal hammergeil und total spannend

guckste


----------



## bergsprint (4. Juli 2010)

es gibt auch leute die behaupten im habichtswald wären steinige strecken


----------



## hutsche (4. Juli 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> @tks
> wurde ja auch zeit das es mal ein urteil gibt,man kann es ja nicht länger den anderen verkehrsteilnehmer zumuten das sie immer fixifahre schneiden und dann ausbremsen damit diese die möglichkeit haben dadurch zu lernen das ein fahrrad ohne bremsen nichts im straßenverkehr zu suchen hat.



Willst du damit etwa ausdrücken, dass TKS... Nein, das glaube ich nicht, der würde doch nie einen solchen Pakt mit dem Teufel eingehen!


----------



## bergsprint (4. Juli 2010)

nein .so etwas mache ich freiwillig-leider habe ich kein auto das ist viel effektiver gegen fixifahren


----------



## hutsche (4. Juli 2010)

Geiles Handtuch  Klang ja erst gar nicht so toll, aber das Video weiß zu überzeugen. Selten ein so schönes Handtuch gesehen. Respekt.


----------



## TKS (4. Juli 2010)

Hä?  Ich werde eher von Autos ausgebremst mit meinem Singlespeeder (kein Fixie). Bergsprints Kommentar hatte glaube ich nichts mit mir zu tun.


----------



## flado (4. Juli 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Wenigstens mussten wir nicht über Riesen- Umwege und kleine Ministrassen nach Hause fahren weil alles gesperrt war. Das wäre die Krönung gewesen...[/quote
> 
> da hasste recht...das wäre ja auch wirklich die krönung von allem gewesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (4. Juli 2010)

hutsche schrieb:


> Geiles Handtuch  Klang ja erst gar nicht so toll, aber das Video weiß zu überzeugen. Selten ein so schönes Handtuch gesehen. Respekt.



Sooooo ein schönes Handtuch!!! Und so preiswert: 20 EUR Sprit, 34 EUR Startgeld und ca. 20 EUR Verschleiß am Rad. Jetzt noch einen Stundenlohn von 10 EUR für 4 Stunden warten: 20+34+20+40 = 114 EUR für ein Handtuch.

Ist übrigens aus purem Gold gefertigt.

Kann man Flados entgeisterten Gesichtsausdruck eigentlich auf dem Video erkennen?


----------



## flado (4. Juli 2010)

hutsche schrieb:


> Geiles Handtuch  Klang ja erst gar nicht so toll, aber das Video weiß zu überzeugen. Selten ein so schönes Handtuch gesehen. Respekt.


danke


----------



## flado (4. Juli 2010)

macht euch nur lustig über mein handtuch...aber eigentlich würdet ihr es ja gerne selber haben...da kommt der pure neid bei euch raus...
ist nämlich wirklich ein geiles stück...


----------



## hutsche (4. Juli 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Kann man Flados entgeisterten Gesichtsausdruck eigentlich auf dem Video erkennen?



Keine Ahnung. Ich kann meinen Blick einfach nicht von dem wirklich sehr schönen Handtuch wenden. Ein wahres Kleinod erstklassiger Handwerkskunst und überhaupt exklusiv in der Gesamtanmutung. Kein Vergleich zu herkömmlichen Handtüchern des gemeinen Pöbels.


----------



## flado (4. Juli 2010)

macht euch nur lustig über mein handtuch...aber eigentlich würdet ihr es ja gerne selber haben...da kommt der pure neid bei euch raus...
ist nämlich wirklich ein geiles stück...


----------



## TKS (4. Juli 2010)

Ich schmeiß mich gleich weg hier... :-DDD 

Fazit: Für uns Profis lohnt sich Rennen fahren nicht nur, wir machen damit sogar richtig Geld damit.  Da quält man sich 2 Stunden durch die schwüle Wärme und dann gibt's auch noch so ein geiles Teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flado (5. Juli 2010)

so habe jetzt das ganze feedback von unserer seite mit meinem geilen preis an die hompage des veranstalters geschickt...
vielleicht machen sie sich ja mal gedanken darüber..
kann natürlich auch sein das dadurch jetzt 200 starter nächstes jahr mehr dabei sind...grins...


----------



## hutsche (5. Juli 2010)

Bleib an der Sache dran! Bloß nicht vorschnell das Handtuch werfen!


----------



## TKS (5. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

Mal was Offtopic:

Wir suchen zum 01.10.2010 eine neue Wohnung in Kassel. Falls Ihr etwas wisst:

Mit Terasse / Balkon, Keller, 3-4 Zimmer (oder mehr), ab 60 m². Ruhig, am liebsten Stadtrandlage. Garage / Stellplatz wäre auch super.

Danke schonmal für alle Tipps.

Bitte per PN an mich.

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## Prydz (5. Juli 2010)

Oha, viel Erfolg.

Hab das vor kurzem auch hinter mich gebracht. In Kassel ist das definitiv kein Spaß.


----------



## TKS (5. Juli 2010)

Prydz schrieb:


> Oha, viel Erfolg.
> 
> Hab das vor kurzem auch hinter mich gebracht. In Kassel ist das definitiv kein Spaß.



Ja, manche Vermieter haben völlig überzogene Vorstellungen. Ich will ja nur fair mieten, nicht billig. 

Und vor Ort entpuppen sich manche Wohnungen als echter Reinfall (Herkulesblick = Rothenditmold direkt an der Wolfhager Str. usw. ).


----------



## Prydz (6. Juli 2010)

"Schöner Altbau" bietet auch immer jede Menge Überraschungen .

Hab mit xkasimirx letzte Woche im Regen den Meißner erkundet.
War hier nicht die Rede von Bier?


----------



## xkasimirx (6. Juli 2010)

Hey prydz,
herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Kiste Bier! 22:55 min auf den König der hessischen Berge!!! Voll geil, Top10 und das bei der ersten Fahrt! Ich würde sagen, da hat sich unsere Heimfahrt im Dauerregen doch echt gelohnt!
Ich hoffe nur du wartest mit dem Trinken der Kiste, bis ich wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück bin! War ja schließlich meine Idee und außerdem hab ich dich ja mit meiner Verfolgungsfahrt ordentlich gejagt! Na gut letzteres stimmt nicht ganz, hast mich ja schon vor Vockerode einkassiert und dann hab dich erst beim Abstempeln aufm Meißner wiedergesehen. Lag wahrscheinlich daran das ich mit der Weicheikurbel unterwegs war!


----------



## flado (7. Juli 2010)

oh hut ab da hat mich ja jemand geschlagen!!!dieses gesicht möchte ich aber persönlich sehen....vorschlag:wie wäre es mit einer IBC MOUNTAINBIKE FORUM 
außfahrt wo wir uns alle mal am herkules treffen und dann 2stunden fahren und anschließend die kiste auf meine kosten trinken...
wenn ihr bock habt dann lasst mal ein paar termine dafür ins forum flattern...
ps.die zeit werde ich allerdings wieder unterbieten,da kannste einen drauf lassen!!!!
bis dann....


----------



## TKS (7. Juli 2010)

Moment... Werde nächste Woche auch mal raufkraxeln. Will auch Bier haben !!!!


----------



## flado (7. Juli 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Moment... Werde nächste Woche auch mal raufkraxeln. Will auch Bier haben !!!!


da bin ich dabei werde ich mir angucken
werden wir nächste woche mal schön zusammen hinfahren..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (7. Juli 2010)

flado schrieb:


> da bin ich dabei werde ich mir angucken
> werden wir nächste woche mal schön zusammen hinfahren..



Machen wir! Hat sonst noch jemand nichts zu tun nächste Woche? :-D


----------



## Prydz (7. Juli 2010)

Ich denke fürs Bierchen läßt sich immer ein Termin finden. 

Unterbieten? Ich dachte der Wettbewerb ist damit vorbei?!


----------



## flado (8. Juli 2010)

Prydz schrieb:


> Ich denke fürs Bierchen läßt sich immer ein Termin finden.
> 
> Unterbieten? Ich dachte der Wettbewerb ist damit vorbei?!


 
ist er auch!!!mache ich nur für mein ego..keine angst junge die kiste hasste dir verdient...


----------



## TKS (8. Juli 2010)

Ich bin sowieso schneller als Ihr alle ;-) Und damit ist der Schw....vergleich wieder eröffnet ;-)) gibt's auch eine Wertung fürs runterfahren? Oder funkt der Stoppomaten nur bergauf?


----------



## Cube-Chris (8. Juli 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> ...gibt's auch eine Wertung fürs runterfahren? Oder funkt der Stoppomaten nur bergauf?



Da bin ich auch dabei, da hätte ich wenigstens ne chance


----------



## bergroff (8. Juli 2010)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Da bin ich auch dabei, da hätte ich wenigstens ne chance



Da könnste mal richtig recht haben -Masse mal Beschleunigung, glaub ich- bringt dich in Küblis nächste Woche bestimmt in Vorteile, in der Schweiz wird vieel bergabgefahren



bergroff un-a bergroaf, das Rad ist rund, und rollt!


----------



## TKS (8. Juli 2010)

Masse x Beschleunigung = Kraft, oder? Lasse mich aber gern bekehren. *klug********rmodus aus *


----------



## TKS (8. Juli 2010)

Hat morgen um 8 noch jemand Lust 2h auf den Bilstein hochzufahren? Müssen Flados Garmin suchen gehen. Je mehr je besser.


----------



## onkel_c (8. Juli 2010)

Cube-Chris schrieb:


> Da bin ich auch dabei, da hätte ich wenigstens ne chance



dito; interessant wäre aber auch eine kombiwertung, die sich dann noch zur 3. stufe ausbauen ließe (wieviel inhalt im kotzkübel anschließend).

wenn ich nur ans wochenende denke wird mir schlecht. bei 35°C in der kompletten ritterrüstung, das wird bitter. vielleicht doch die falsche sportart für diese jahreszeit ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flado (8. Juli 2010)

so also morgen alle auf den bilstein meinen garmin suchen!!!
wer ihn findet bekommt dann auf der alm ein weizen von mir!!
bis morgen also!!
PS.sollte ihn jemand finden dann bitte auf der alm abgeben und name hinterlassen...
danke...


----------



## Weimi78 (8. Juli 2010)

Wo vermutest Du ihn denn? Ich werde am WE sicher ein, zwei mal Richtung Bilstein unterwegs sein.

Grüße
Ronny


----------



## kiwikid (9. Juli 2010)

Hallo, wann wollt ihr den am Meissner spielen fahren?


----------



## TKS (9. Juli 2010)

kiwikid schrieb:


> Hallo, wann wollt ihr den am Meissner spielen fahren?



Evtl. Dienstag. Müssen nur noch mal ausknobeln wie wir hinfahren. Ansonsten halt klassisch Vollgas Friedrichsbrück hoch, dann Vollgas auf den Meißner und runter nach Abterode. Da dann wieder hoch. Versaut aber die Zeiten...


----------



## Prydz (9. Juli 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> ... Versaut aber die Zeiten...



Achwas, macht das mal ruhig so.


----------



## flado (9. Juli 2010)

hat sich glaube erledigt mit meinem garmin!!!bin heute nochmalmit thorsten alles abgefahren da oben...aber trotzdem danke,könnt ja mal wenn ihr da oben seit nochmal am bilstein an der gaststätte nachfragen ob man ihn eventuell abgegben hat...war heute morgen nämlich zu..
garmin forerunner 205  rot-schwarz...
danke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flado (9. Juli 2010)

termin für den meißner!!!
mir würde es am besten am mittwoch passen..
start um 8:00Uhr..
wie hört sich das an bei euch??


----------



## TKS (9. Juli 2010)

Di.  ist besser bei mir.


----------



## bergroff (9. Juli 2010)

Hallo Forum,

heute mal was uns alle Geländeradsportinteressierte hier in Hessen angeht:

In Wiesbaden liegt ein Gesetzentwurf zur Beratung, daß zukünftig das Radfahren auf Feld- und Flurwegen untersagt werden soll! Wer weiß ob es dann auch noch zu Maut oder Wegelagerern kommt? Am besten, informiert und löchert eure Abgeordneten, das kann nicht für uns die Zukunft sein.

Der Umweltreferent des DIMB hat die Infos zusammengetragen und dankenswerter Weise eine Stellungnahme zum Papier abgegeben, schaut mal rein:

www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7339506

jetzt erst recht, das Rad ist rund, und rollt, über Stock und Stein, über Feld und Flur!


----------



## flado (9. Juli 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Di. ist besser bei mir.


also bei mir geht nur der mittwoch....das wird nächste woche auch der einzige tag sein wo ich fahre...muss mich mal erholen,bin ja schließlich nicht mehr der jüngste...


----------



## hutsche (10. Juli 2010)

Komme gerade aus B/C Kriterium Herford zurück. Dort hatte ich gemerkt, dass ich meine Schuhe in KS gelassen hatte. Erstmal Schock, dann nen Kollegen nach einem Radladen gefragt und den Reihensechser geflutet. Schuhe hatten die, aber keine passenden Pedalplatten, also noch einen Satz 105er SPD SL gekauft .  
Braucht jemand einmal getragene Shimano R098S Schuhe in Gr. 47, US 12,5, 29,8cm? Fallen eher wie 46 aus. Oder den Satz Pedale. Beides sehr günstig.

Ansonsten: Eine 1km Runde als Wendepunktstrecke mit 180° Kurven. Heißt bei 60km 120 mal von 15 auf 45 km/h antreten. Dazu Sprintwertungen und Zwischenantritte. Hat aber irgendwie auch Spaß gemacht. Platz im vorderen Drittel.


----------



## hutsche (10. Juli 2010)

@ bergroff

Angesichts der Tatsache, dass wir mit unseren nicht StVZO konformen Bikes noch nicht mal von zu Hause losfahren dürfen, mache ich mir ob der massiven Kontrolldichte im Wald keine Sorgen.


----------



## flado (10. Juli 2010)

hutsche schrieb:


> Komme gerade aus B/C Kriterium Herford zurück. Dort hatte ich gemerkt, dass ich meine Schuhe in KS gelassen hatte. Erstmal Schock, dann nen Kollegen nach einem Radladen gefragt und den Reihensechser geflutet. Schuhe hatten die, aber keine passenden Pedalplatten, also noch einen Satz 105er SPD SL gekauft .
> Braucht jemand einmal getragene Shimano R098S Schuhe in Gr. 47, US 12,5, 29,8cm? Fallen eher wie 46 aus. Oder den Satz Pedale. Beides sehr günstig.
> 
> Ansonsten: Eine 1km Runde als Wendepunktstrecke mit 180° Kurven. Heißt bei 60km 120 mal von 15 auf 45 km/h antreten. Dazu Sprintwertungen und Zwischenantritte. Hat aber irgendwie auch Spaß gemacht. Platz im vorderen Drittel.


 
na das war dann eine harte nummerwas deine schuhe angeht wird natürlich ein problem werden...sind ja schließlich keine schuhe,sondern
kleine kindersärge..aber vieleicht findet sich ja jemand mit solchen
schwimmflossenbis denne


----------



## bergroff (10. Juli 2010)

hutsche schrieb:


> @ bergroff
> 
> Angesichts der Tatsache, dass wir mit unseren nicht StVZO konformen Bikes noch nicht mal von zu Hause losfahren dürfen, mache ich mir ob der massiven Kontrolldichte im Wald keine Sorgen.



Wohl war, da haste auch mal Recht. Was für 11 KG-Rennräder als Ausnahme schon gilt, ist seit Jahren für 13 KG-MTB's mit der StVZO-Novelle geplant. Für deine Trainings-Ausfahrten kannste zumindest für die Entfernung des Dynamos (ihh, wasndat) eine Ausnahmegenehmigung beim Straßenverkehrsamt stellen, viel Spaß, gibt sogar ein Urteil AZ M 6277 VI 84. 

Ansonsten gilt weiter die persönliche Anarchie auf unseren Straßen, Feld und Wald, und mit den aufgerüsteten Hollandrädchen sollten die HiPos in Kassel uns eh nicht nachstellen können, wenn gut trainiert und ohne Übergewicht.


----------



## TKS (10. Juli 2010)

... Habt Ihr keinen Nabendynamo am Wettkampfbike? Das geht doch nicht, was macht Ihr wenn es plötzlich und unerwartet (...*grübel*) dunkel wird?


----------



## TKS (11. Juli 2010)

Habe heute mal meinen Keller aufgeräumt:

160er Bremsscheiben 6-Loch (XT), ca. 200 km gefahren

Diverse Sattelstützen, darunter eine Thomson 27,2 x 410 mm

Ein neuer Rennradrahmen (Fort) inkl. 1'' Gabel und passendem 120er Vorbau inkl. neuem Schraubsteuersatz und
 Lenker

Gebrauchte Schaltwerke und Umwerfer (alles mögliche, funktioniert noch), Felgenbremskrams usw. 

Eine Pace RC31 (410er Einbauhöhe) Carbon- Starrgabel mit Cantischellen fürs MTB

Und noch weiteres Zeug das fürs Wegwerfen zu schade wäre. 

Soll alles fürs ganz kleine Geld bzw. für lau weggehen. 

Ich will das beim Umzug nicht mitnehmen. Bei Interesse PN oder per Tel. an mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (11. Juli 2010)

Vergessen: Thomson ist eine Elite gekröpft. 

Und ich habe noch einen Rohloff Kettenspanner (mit 2 Rollen) und ein Umbaukit auf Singlespeed für Shimano-Kassetten.


----------



## hutsche (11. Juli 2010)

Wer ist denn nu eigentlich der Hessenturmkönig geworden?


----------



## TKS (11. Juli 2010)

hutsche schrieb:


> Wer ist denn nu eigentlich der Hessenturmkönig geworden?



Der Flado. Ich war ja auch nicht dabei ;-) Glückwunsch!


----------



## TKS (12. Juli 2010)

Nachtrag: Die Pace ist doch eine 440er. Sorry. Baut also in etwa so hoch wie eine 80er Federgabel. Rahmen Rennrad ist ein 60er


----------



## flado (12. Juli 2010)

hutsche schrieb:


> Wer ist denn nu eigentlich der Hessenturmkönig geworden?


 
flado...flado...flado...16,15 und einmal kette abgesprungen bei gefühlten 50 gradwar hart,aber geht doch


----------



## flado (12. Juli 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Der Flado. Ich war ja auch nicht dabei ;-) Glückwunsch!


 danke...danke...


----------



## onkel_c (12. Juli 2010)

sollten wir vielleicht mal einen rennergebnis fred anlegen?
fahrer, disziplin; veranstaltung,klasse, ergebnis.
Vielleicht interessiert es ja den ein oder anderen, wie es so lief wenn hier kollegen aus dem forum um den güldenen lorbeer gefightet haben?


----------



## TKS (13. Juli 2010)

Wer es sich noch morgen noch mal so richtig besorgen will:

8:00 Uhr treffen bei Flado. Dann mit dem Renner Kaufungen - Helsa - Friedrichsbrück - Velmeden - übern Meißner - Abterode - (Stoppomat) - übern Meißner - Velmeden - irgendwie zurück nach Kassel wenn die Beine nicht allzu kaputt sind...   Dauer ca. 3,5 bis 4 Stunden.

Alternativ betrinken wir uns im Meißnerhaus mit ordentlich Hefe und lassen uns von den Frauen abholen (die Idee ist von Cube-Chris geklaut ).

Wird ein toller Spaß in der schwülen Hitze, wirklich...  Was sind wir bekloppt...


----------



## daniel77 (13. Juli 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> .....8:00 Uhr treffen bei Flado. Dann mit dem Renner.... Dauer ca. 3,5 bis 4 Stunden...... betrinken wir uns im Meißnerhaus mit ordentlich Hefe.....
> 
> :




Morgen ist Mittwoch (!!!)

Beamter müsste man sein.................................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (13. Juli 2010)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Morgen ist Mittwoch (!!!)
> 
> Beamter müsste man sein.................................



Das reicht aber nicht - Lehrer oder bei VW sein heißt das Zauberwort ;-) Freut Euch doch mal für Flado und  mich mit


----------



## onkel_c (13. Juli 2010)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Morgen ist Mittwoch (!!!)
> 
> Beamter müsste man sein.................................



nee danke, das ist doch nur was für leute, die im normalen leben nix geworden sind


----------



## TKS (13. Juli 2010)

onkel_c schrieb:


> nee danke, das ist doch nur was für leute, die im normalen leben nix geworden sind



Stimmt genau! Schöne Grüße auch an Deine Lebensgefährtin ;-)


----------



## onkel_c (13. Juli 2010)

irgendwoher muss ich die erkenntnis ja haben 

die wahrheit ist, dass ich in punkto freie zeit gerne mit euch tauschen würde - allerdings nicht beim rest!


----------



## TKS (13. Juli 2010)

onkel_c schrieb:


> irgendwoher muss ich die erkenntnis ja haben
> 
> die wahrheit ist, dass ich in punkto freie zeit gerne mit euch tauschen würde - allerdings nicht beim rest!



willste keine Million im Monat verdienen?


----------



## TKS (13. Juli 2010)

Update: Alle Schaltwerke weg (außer 7-fach MTB und 8-fach RR) Thomson weg (ja ja, die Triathleten...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prinzchen (13. Juli 2010)

Hey Quax, Dein HR könnte sogar noch fertig werden...


----------



## TKS (13. Juli 2010)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Hey Quax, Dein HR könnte sogar noch fertig werden...



Kuhl, dann hol ich's morgen ab  Sowas hält auch echt nix aus...


----------



## flado (14. Juli 2010)

so thorsten ist gleich da...jetzt geht´s ab auf den meißner mal sehen was er für eine zeit da hoch brettert....ich werde glaube nur hinter ihm herrollen zu viel weizen gestern getrunken....


----------



## bergroff (14. Juli 2010)

flado schrieb:


> so thorsten ist gleich da...jetzt geht´s ab auf den meißner mal sehen was er für eine zeit da hoch brettert....ich werde glaube nur hinter ihm herrollen zu viel weizen gestern getrunken....



Na und das bei dem Wetter, genießt es, noch dürft ihr ja beim weizen hinterher zuschlagen: 

www.taz.de/1/debatte/sonntazstreit/artikel/1/soll-man-radfahrern-das-trinken-verbieten 

und passend zu den Radfahrerstürzen in fortschreitendem Alter, sowohl bei der tour als auch in Nordhessen, von wegen Ü 35, sick, gibt es auch noch die passende Analyse von Tom Mustroph und machen weiter:

www.taz.de/1/sport/artikel/1/armstrong-hat-verstanden


----------



## TKS (14. Juli 2010)

So ne Hitzeschlacht da hoch heute... Beim nächsten Mal warte ich wenn es kühler ist und einen nicht die Bremsen auffressen und der Schweiß in Bächen vom Kinn tropft. 

Waren nur irgendwas um die 27 Minuten, das war nichts. Also positiv formuliert: Ich habe noch Potential :-D


----------



## flado (14. Juli 2010)

so sieht´s aus!!war aber trozt der hitze eine schöne runde...


----------



## Prydz (14. Juli 2010)

Das beruhigt mich .


----------



## TKS (14. Juli 2010)

Prydz schrieb:


> Das beruhigt mich .



Mit welcher Zeit stehst Du in der Liste?


----------



## Prydz (14. Juli 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Mit welcher Zeit stehst Du in der Liste?



Das verrate ich erst bei ner Niederlage .


----------



## TKS (15. Juli 2010)

Prydz schrieb:


> Das verrate ich erst bei ner Niederlage .



Sorry, ich bekomme meinen Posteingang bei den PN nicht leer. Wie geht das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flado (15. Juli 2010)

wenn ich aus dem urlaub komme gibt´s eine leistungskontrolle!!!
am 30 oder 31 juli dann werden wir mal alle schön locker nach abderode fahren
und den automaten in angriff nehmen...
danach ab nach süsterfeld und dann gibt´s ne kiste bier bei mir...
also den termin schon mal vormerken,gibt keine ausreden...
hört sich doch gut an oder???


----------



## TKS (15. Juli 2010)

Die 2 Hefe in der Buga waren gestern auch nicht schlecht. Danach hatte ich nach dem rumsitzen überhaupt keine Motivation mehr weiterzufahren...

Das nächste Mal wird statt 80% Vollgas gegeben. Jetzt kenne ich ja die Strecke.


----------



## flado (15. Juli 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Die 2 Hefe in der Buga waren gestern auch nicht schlecht. Danach hatte ich nach dem rumsitzen überhaupt keine Motivation mehr weiterzufahren...
> 
> Das nächste Mal wird statt 80% Vollgas gegeben. Jetzt kenne ich ja die
> 
> Strecke.


 
so sieht´s aus mit der zeit da kannste dir nämlich einen anderen mitfahrer für die transalp suchen,will ja schließlich nicht als warten!!!

also nach meinem urlaub werden wir mal testen und dann ist der herr prydz hoffentlich auch dabei


----------



## Prydz (15. Juli 2010)

So wir können tun das! 
Allerdings werktags nie vor 16:30 Uhr.


----------



## TKS (15. Juli 2010)

Prydz schrieb:


> So wir können tun das!
> Allerdings werktags nie vor 16:30 Uhr.



Da sind wir schon tüddelig vom Weizen.


----------



## flado (15. Juli 2010)

so am 31 juli um 8 uhr start,den termin bitte im terminkalender festhalten...
ich fahre als letztes los damit ich mich an euren dicken ärschen festbeißen kann
und euch dann an der 22% rampe links liegen lassen kann..grins...


----------



## TKS (15. Juli 2010)

mach nicht so einen Stress. Wir sind doch alles nur Hobbybrötchen. Am 31. bin ich nicht dabei, da war ich grade zwei Wochen ohne Rad im Urlaub. Bringt doch nichts. 

Allen die dabei sind viel Spaß bei der Transalp und berichtet mal! 

Bin raus, gehe surfen (wenn der Wind mal wiederkommt). C U


----------



## bergroff (16. Juli 2010)

Nochmals in echt, unser Hessenturmkönig 2010 mit Applaus  im Zielaufstiegssprint auf den ätzenden 22 % Rasengittersteinen -da haben schon Leute hochgekotzt-; aber, wasndas' für ein Rad?:


----------



## TCO-TJ (16. Juli 2010)

Hi.

Gibts hier ein paar Leute, die Lust auf ne Runde im Habichtswald haben??
Meistens sind wir zu dritt oder zu viert. Vielleicht gibts ja noch Leute die sich gerne anschliessen wollen. 
Treffpunkt: mittwochs, freitags, sonntags nach Absprache, meistens abends nach 18Uhr.
Runde durch den Habichtswald, 50km, 3-4 Stunden, CC, FR

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flado (16. Juli 2010)

bergroff schrieb:


> Nochmals in echt, unser Hessenturmkönig 2010 mit Applaus  im Zielaufstiegssprint auf den ätzenden 22 % Rasengittersteinen -da haben schon Leute hochgekotzt-; aber, wasndas' für ein Rad?:


oh cool schönes bild!!aber du warst doch gar nicht da dieses jahr oder??habe dich auf jeden fall nicht gesehen...oder wo hasst du das bild her??
so jetzt geht´s erst einmal in den urlaub..

 bis dann


----------



## flado (16. Juli 2010)

bergroff schrieb:


> Nochmals in echt, unser Hessenturmkönig 2010 mit Applaus  im Zielaufstiegssprint auf den ätzenden 22 % Rasengittersteinen -da haben schon Leute hochgekotzt-; aber, wasndas' für ein Rad?:


 
ach so zum rad testmodel vom borni..der rahmen kommt eventuell 2011 habe ich zwei wochen getestet....noch steifer als der alte carbon....ich bin aber sehr gut damit zurechtgekommen,mal sehen ob er ihn in serie nimmt...


----------



## Prydz (16. Juli 2010)

Am 31. wird das bei mir auch nichts. 

Der Sommer ist noch lang ...


----------



## flado (16. Juli 2010)

Prydz schrieb:


> Am 31. wird das bei mir auch nichts.
> 
> Der Sommer ist noch lang ...


 
alles klar jung´s ....machen das ganze ende september nach bilstein marathon...zum saison abschluß...


----------



## flado (16. Juli 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> mach nicht so einen Stress. Wir sind doch alles nur Hobbybrötchen. Am 31. bin ich nicht dabei, da war ich grade zwei Wochen ohne Rad im Urlaub. Bringt doch nichts.
> 
> Allen die dabei sind viel Spaß bei der Transalp und berichtet mal!
> 
> Bin raus, gehe surfen (wenn der Wind mal wiederkommt). C U


 
ja mit hobbybrötchen hasste recht!!!
aber die etwas besseren hobbybrö.
aber ist ja gut nerve jetzt nicht mehr!!!schönen urlaub euch zweien!!!!
keiler marathon haut nicht hin bei mir feiere den geburtstag meiner kleinen am 01.08 können aber vielleicht eine kleine runde am samstag dann drehen...bis denne...


----------



## bergroff (16. Juli 2010)

flado schrieb:


> oh cool schönes bild!!aber du warst doch gar nicht da dieses jahr oder??habe dich auf jeden fall nicht gesehen...oder wo hasst du das bild her??
> 
> Nee, von mir nich, dass wollte ich mir mit den Fahrradspeichen unterm Schulterdach nicht antun, mitzuerleben, vom hinteren Treppchen Herren 1 gestoßen zu werden
> Guckste hier:
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergroff (18. Juli 2010)

On Top of Graubünden, das Dreigestirn aus Nordhessen vor, Applaus für den sicher nicht unanstrengenden Tagesritt über Küblis und drumherum

1. @Tschaboo  9:22:27,3
2. @Daniel77      9:22:27,9
3. @CubeChris  9:22:29,6

Seits' ihr etwa aus der gleichen Zahnradbahn ausgestiegen?


----------



## daniel77 (19. Juli 2010)

Uff, back in Basel und kurzer Bericht:




Nach einer Nacht mit sintflutartigen Regenfällen, Unwettern und Hagel ein ungewisser Blick auf den wolkenverhangenen Himmel.....




..dann gabs aber doch Sonne, bluen Himmel, Berge und....




TRAILS




..harte Anstiege...




...flowige Trails...




...nasse Füsse...




....Spässchen....




...und fertig!


----------



## daniel77 (20. Juli 2010)

Eben bei Sportograf in der "Best of Galerie" gefunden :


----------



## Prydz (20. Juli 2010)

Das sind mal Trails! 

Da kann man wohl neidisch werden.


----------



## TKS (25. Juli 2010)

Keine Beweisfotos, aber jetzt muss ich erstmal meinen Rücken wieder geradebiegen: Bei Windstärke 6-7 hat's mir bei nem Sprung anscheinend den Lendenwirbel rausgehauen. Bin am 31. dann definitiv nicht dabei. Zu alt für sowas, ich fange besser mit Stricken an ;-)

Wie war für die Teilnehmer die Transalp?

Viele Grüße vom Ostseestrand!


----------



## TKS (25. Juli 2010)

25:18 min. am Stoppomat. Da müssen Frank und ich nochmal zum Matheunterricht ;-) 

Jetzt stehe ich auch in der Poserliste drin. Team Milram hat schon angerufen und mir nen Profivertrag angeboten :-DD


----------



## hutsche (25. Juli 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Team Milram hat schon angerufen und mir nen Profivertrag angeboten :-DD



Jetzt hast du aber geflunkert. Die gibt es doch nächste Saison gar nicht mehr!


----------



## TKS (25. Juli 2010)

hutsche schrieb:


> Jetzt hast du aber geflunkert. Die gibt es doch nächste Saison gar nicht mehr!



Nenene. Ich habe schon von Berufs wegen immer recht. Ährlich!!!


----------



## TKS (25. Juli 2010)

Mal was Anderes: ich kann unseren Flado gar nicht in der komischen Liste finden. 

Erst alle heissmachen und dann kneifen? ;-) OK, er war da hoch auch ohne Karte und locker gefahren schon ne halbe Minute schneller.


----------



## enasnI (25. Juli 2010)

Ist einer von Euch Perverslingen da eine 20:27 zum Meißner hochgeballert? Ist ja ekelig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (25. Juli 2010)

enasnI schrieb:


> Ist einer von Euch Perverslingen da eine 20:27 zum Meißner hochgeballert? Ist ja ekelig.



Der Schuchardt? Ist ein paar Klassen besser als wir hier im Forum...


----------



## Prydz (25. Juli 2010)

Mist, der war ja echt schneller. Bleibt im Team.


----------



## enasnI (25. Juli 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Der Schuchardt? Ist ein paar Klassen besser als wir hier im Forum...



Aus irgendwas hatte ich geschlossen, dass der andere SWBler "Stephan Sprinke" einer von Euch ist. Wohl auch falsch. 

Ich komme uebrigens auch gerne mal mit Stoppomat ballern, wenn Ihr mal wieder fahrt.


----------



## Prinzchen (26. Juli 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Mal was Anderes: ich kann unseren Flado gar nicht in der komischen Liste finden.
> 
> Erst alle heissmachen und dann kneifen? ;-) OK, er war da hoch auch ohne Karte und locker gefahren schon ne halbe Minute schneller.



Flado hat ne extra Liste 

Übrigens war dieses Jahr ne echte Singletrailtransalp und Fully ein muss...

Mich haben immer meine Trinkflaschen auf den Abfahrten überholt 

...bevor ich die Fullyfahrer vor mir überholt hab...


----------



## TKS (26. Juli 2010)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Flado hat ne extra Liste
> 
> Übrigens war dieses Jahr ne echte Singletrailtransalp und Fully ein muss...
> 
> ...



Hört sich gut an. Hat's Plasterad gehalten? Wievielter seid Ihr geworden in der Hitze?


----------



## Prinzchen (27. Juli 2010)

Bis auf den Lenker hat alles gehalten...

Wir sind motiviert mit Platz 66 gestartet und gemütlich als 91er Herren gesamt ins Ziel gerollert...


----------



## TKS (27. Juli 2010)

Also schwach begonnen aber dafür stark nachgelassen ;-)

Nene, ist nur Spaß. 

Du bist halt zu schwer für solche Leichtbauteile...


----------



## votec-cougar (27. Juli 2010)

TCO-TJ schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Gibts hier ein paar Leute, die Lust auf ne Runde im Habichtswald haben??
> Meistens sind wir zu dritt oder zu viert. Vielleicht gibts ja noch Leute die sich gerne anschliessen wollen.
> ...



Klar...würd' mich mal einklinken. Wann fahrt ihr das nächste Mal?


----------



## flado (30. Juli 2010)

so jung´s bin wieder im lande und jetzt wird für zierenberg trainiert!!!
morgen 10 uhr baunsberg 3-4 stunden nochmal locker aber dann
wird ernst gemacht...nächtes wochenende dann eventuell nochmal
stoppomat...leistungskontrolle....
fahre heute aber auch noch!!!
weiß aber noch nicht wann...

glückwunsch an die tran`s teilnehmer
tks und ich werden euch dann in zwei jahren
mal zeigen wie man in die top-ten fährt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (30. Juli 2010)

... TKS sitzt gerade in der Notaufnahme in Kiel... Sch... Kiten... Diesmal hat's aber meine Angetraute erwischt... :-(


----------



## TKS (30. Juli 2010)

... TKS sitzt gerade in der Notaufnahme in Kiel... Diesmal hat's aber meine Angetraute erwischt... :-( Sturmböen und Sandbänke vertragen sich nicht. Aber nichts allzu ernstes, nur der Daumen durch


----------



## flado (30. Juli 2010)

na dann wünsch ihr mal gute besserung von mir...
bis denne...


----------



## TKS (31. Juli 2010)

flado schrieb:


> na dann wünsch ihr mal gute besserung von mir...
> bis denne...



Danke!


----------



## TKS (31. Juli 2010)

Moin,

fährt noch wer am Sa. 07.08.10 nach Braunlage?:

http://mtb.rad-net.de/modules.php?n...ID_Veranstaltung=17066&mode=ascr_detail&typ=i

Würde mich gern anschließen falls jemand fährt. Start ist auch erst um 10 Uhr, da muss man nicht zu früh los. Anfahrt sind 114 km eine Strecke.

Edit: Das ist ja ne K...: Meldeliste für die 57 km schon voll, man kommt auf eine Warteliste...


----------



## bergroff (31. Juli 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Moin,
> fährt noch wer am Sa. 07.08.10 nach Braunlage?:
> 
> NEID, würd schon gern, aber bei mir gucken fast schon die Fahrradspeichen aus meiner dünnen Schulterdachhaut raus und hab erst grad Bergfest bis die verfluchten Dinger wieder rauskommen, das ist alles nix und ganz schön nervig, so ohne geländeradfahrendürfenkönnen. Vielleicht greif ich zu meinen tools und helf mal nach .
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (31. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht bekommst Du eine Rolle als Robocop in der nächsten Fortsetzung ;-)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## flado (1. August 2010)

bin vielleicht dabei? telefonieren dann nochmal!!!


----------



## TKS (1. August 2010)

flado schrieb:


> bin vielleicht dabei? telefonieren dann nochmal!!!



Super. Dann musst Du Dich nur schnell anmelden.


----------



## flado (1. August 2010)

hi ..hat sich schon erledigt jochen schafft es nicht mein bike zusammenzuschrauben,der junge ist voll im streß an der maloche...
schade wäre gerne gefahren...dienstag intervalle am hohen graß,biste dabei??
9 uhr start altersheim!!


----------



## TKS (1. August 2010)

Ich fange erst am Do./Fr. mit Intervallen an. Dann gerne!  Bin doch das letzte Mal gefahren als wir uns am Stoppomaten zum Horst gemacht haben


----------



## bergsprint (1. August 2010)

bin wieder im leben angekommen.für 2 std mtb im behindertenmodus reichts schon.
warum werden hier bikeparks geplant wo alle 500 meter neue harvestertrails sind ?will der hessenforst wohl bald eintritt für nehmen.
der flado hat keine lust mein praktikant zu werden und mir zu helfen ?!


----------



## TKS (1. August 2010)

Moin Bergsprint, schön zu hören. Dann bist Du ja fit bis zum Winterpokal !


----------



## bergsprint (1. August 2010)

wie ?
fett in den winterpokal normal wieder raus.
kann ja mal ne`familienrunde fahren-das alter stimmt schon-bauchumfamg noch nicht


----------



## TKS (1. August 2010)

Kommste in unser Team (Dick und Rund - na und?)


----------



## flado (2. August 2010)

lust schon aber auch keine zeit...komme heute oder morgen mal bei dir vorbei an der arbeit...bist doch an der maloche oder???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (2. August 2010)

ja ,alleine in der werkstatt mit einer aushilfe die 10 min für ein laufrad aufziehen braucht....


----------



## TKS (2. August 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> ja ,alleine in der werkstatt mit einer aushilfe die 10 min für ein laufrad aufziehen braucht....



... ist doch super wenn Ihr flexibel nach AE abrechnet ;-)

... und ja, es sind noch Ferien ... ;-)


----------



## flado (2. August 2010)

habe ja heute auch meinen ersten arbeitstag nach vier wochen..
und dann auch noch spätschicht,wenn das nicht gewesen wäre dann hätte ich dir ja geholfen beim zusammen schrauben!!!!aber du schaffst das schon!!!lass aber nur nicht die aushilfe an mein bike...grins...


----------



## Prinzchen (2. August 2010)

Für unser zukünftiges Tac Team hier schonmal einige Eindrücke vom Start (nein, wir haben nicht verschlafen, die anderen waren nur früher da...)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jOUTwaaQ_8"]YouTube- Craft Bike Transalp 2010 3. Etappe Ischgl-Scuol[/nomedia]


----------



## Prinzchen (2. August 2010)

Übrigens machen Andreas und Ich den Betreuer für euch (schön Kuchen Essen, Auto zu Schrott fahren, rumpöbeln im Suff...)


----------



## flado (2. August 2010)

ja hört sich gut an,könnte allerdings sein das ich mich nach der ersten etappe anschließe..grins...


----------



## TKS (2. August 2010)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Für unser zukünftiges Tac Team hier schonmal einige Eindrücke vom Start (nein, wir haben nicht verschlafen, die anderen waren nur früher da...)
> 
> YouTube- Craft Bike Transalp 2010 3. Etappe Ischgl-Scuol



Hatte mich schon gewundert wo Ihr auf dem Video seid ;-)

Rumpöbeln im Suff kann ich auch (pssssst, die Profis müssen doch schlafen / mitten in der Nacht aufm Zeltplatz
 die Alarmanlage am Benz auslösen und nicht mehr ausbekommen)


----------



## TKS (2. August 2010)

@ Flado: Es sind wieder Plätze in Braunlage frei. Man kann da auch am Samstag bezahlen, also kein Risiko. Nur vorher auf die Warteliste setzen lassen.

@Prinzchen: Was heißt Tac Team? Total armselige Cruiser?


----------



## TKS (2. August 2010)

@Flado: Die haben die Teilnehmerzahl jetzt erhöht. Schnell anmelden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prinzchen (2. August 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> @ Flado: Es sind wieder Plätze in Braunlage frei. Man kann da auch am Samstag bezahlen, also kein Risiko. Nur vorher auf die Warteliste setzen lassen.
> 
> @Prinzchen: Was heißt Tac Team? Total armselige Cruiser?



Trottel am Craxeln... Nein im Ernst: Torsion am Carbonrahmen


----------



## bergsprint (2. August 2010)

der flado kann sich ruhig anmelden -muß sein rad nur abholen


----------



## hutsche (2. August 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> der flado kann sich ruhig anmelden -muß sein rad nur abholen



Hat jetzt sogar eine Bion X Hinterradnabe. Und der Flado fährt in Zukunft immer mit Rucksack, die Batterie fällt ja sonst sofort ins Auge.


----------



## flado (3. August 2010)

jo...jo...jo...
alles klar dann hole ich mein bike nachher ab...
hasste gut gemacht bergsprint!!!


----------



## flado (3. August 2010)

werde morgen intervalle fahren am hohen graß...biste dabei??
um 9 uhr start altersheim...


----------



## TKS (3. August 2010)

flado schrieb:


> werde morgen intervalle fahren am hohen graß...biste dabei??
> um 9 uhr start altersheim...



Bin morgen bis ca. 14 Uhr an der Arbeit. Do. Morgen auch. Geht erst ab 15 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flado (3. August 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Bin morgen bis ca. 14 Uhr an der Arbeit. Do. Morgen auch. Geht erst ab 15 Uhr.


 
habe spätschicht diese woche,werde mich aber nochmal bei dir melden
wenn es bei mir klappt am samstag...du würdest auf jeden fall fahren oder??


----------



## TKS (3. August 2010)

flado schrieb:


> habe spätschicht diese woche,werde mich aber nochmal bei dir melden
> wenn es bei mir klappt am samstag...du würdest auf jeden fall fahren oder??



Hast PN


----------



## bergroff (5. August 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> wie ?
> fett in den winterpokal normal wieder raus.
> kann ja mal ne`familienrunde fahren-das alter stimmt schon-bauchumfamg noch nicht



Guckste, das haben wir doch schon lange im Mittelalter hinter uns gebracht, danke für den scan @weimi.
Und, ich erst, eine Fahrradspeiche im Schulterdach hat sich im Knochen gelöst, schlecht verbaut würd ich sagen, aber nachhaltig schmerzhaltig. Also, wenn das mit mir überhaupt wieder was wird, auf ne' Kinderrunde.


----------



## onkel_c (5. August 2010)

bergroff schrieb:


> ...
> Und, ich erst, eine Fahrradspeiche im Schulterdach hat sich im Knochen gelöst, *schlecht verbaut würd ich sagen*, aber nachhaltig schmerzhaltig. ..



sach ma in welcher anstalt hast'n das verpflanzt bekommen? nur so, damit ich da 'nen großen bogen für alle zeit drum mache ...


----------



## TKS (5. August 2010)

bergroff schrieb:


> Guckste, das haben wir doch schon lange im Mittelalter hinter uns gebracht, danke für den scan @weimi.
> Und, ich erst, eine Fahrradspeiche im Schulterdach hat sich im Knochen gelöst, schlecht verbaut würd ich sagen, aber nachhaltig schmerzhaltig. Also, wenn das mit mir überhaupt wieder was wird, auf ne' Kinderrunde.



Tolle Werbung - also kaufen wir uns jetzt alle schnell einen Touran!!! 

Ich habe meine normale 'Zunehmquote' (1,5 Kilo pro Woche ohne Training) beibehalten: 18 Tage ohne Training = ... (Rechenkünstler gefragt).  Ist echt übel, aber ich bekomme das nicht in den Griff. hab aufm Campingplatz im Urlaub den Spruch gelesen: 'Nichts schmeckt so gut wie Schlanksein sich anfühlt' - stimmt definitiv nicht!!!


----------



## flado (5. August 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Tolle Werbung - also kaufen wir uns jetzt alle schnell einen Touran!!!
> 
> Ich habe meine normale 'Zunehmquote' (1,5 Kilo pro Woche ohne Training) beibehalten: 18 Tage ohne Training = ... (Rechenkünstler gefragt).  Ist echt übel, aber ich bekomme das nicht in den Griff. hab aufm Campingplatz im Urlaub den Spruch gelesen: 'Nichts schmeckt so gut wie Schlanksein sich anfühlt' - stimmt definitiv nicht!!!


 
ist echt assi mit dem gewicht,mir fehlen auch noch 2-3 kilo bis zum ideal gewicht für zierenberg...man wird eben alt was du ja nicht sagen kannst...mit samstag das klappt nicht...können ja vielleicht nächste woche mal zusammen fahren,hans ist dann bestimmt auch mal dabei...bis dann


----------



## bergroff (6. August 2010)

flado schrieb:


> ist echt assi mit dem gewicht,mir fehlen auch noch 2-3 kilo bis zum ideal gewicht für zierenberg...



Was sag ich?, nach der OP 5 kilo weg und zum Geländewalker mutiert und, jetzt vor lauter Frust der Schmerzen 2,5 kilo wieder drauf und nee lahme Ente mit lahmen Flügelchen, also da muß eine 2. OP her, macht dann minus 7,5 kilo gegenüber vorher, ähh zumindest mathematisch, oder wirds nur das Gewicht der Metall-Fahrradspeichen?


----------



## bergroff (6. August 2010)

onkel_c schrieb:


> sach ma in welcher anstalt hast'n das verpflanzt bekommen? nur so, damit ich da 'nen großen bogen für alle zeit drum mache ...



Nee, nee, so schlecht ists nicht in dieser Anstalt, ist halt ein Gemischtwarenladen in dem du garantiert fast immer bis ins Treppenhaus in der Warteschlange stehst. Dann auch nicht so schlecht, wenn der Ersatzdoc einem vor 5 Mädchen schon mal mit dem Scalpell bei lebendigem Leib ohne Narkotika und Barbiturate in die Narbe ein R rizzt um gewisse Sekrete zwischen den Fahrradspeichen rauszupuhlen. Das macht uns doch nur härter. Ausserdem gehör ich fast immer zu denen, wo es nicht so läuft wie normal. Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie es mit deinem Hinkefuß so geht, nix für ungut, gute Besserung!


----------



## onkel_c (7. August 2010)

bergroff schrieb:


> ...(. Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie es mit deinem Hinkefuß so geht, nix für ungut, gute Besserung!



den schreibe ich solangsam als totalschaden ab . nach zwei mal calcaneus fraktur (davon einmal als trümmerfraktur) und einmal weber c mit syndesmose reicht es so langsam ... diesmal behandel ich aber konservativ und bin guter hoffnung. schon wieder eine op muss nicht sein, mir reicht es noch ... mal schauen. schmerzen gibt es bei einer fersenbeinfraktur hinreichend und ordentlich, und es dauert ... wünsche auch weiterhin alles gute!


----------



## flado (7. August 2010)

so werde heute mal nach spangenberg fahren und ein bisschen spalier stehen bei rene hördemann!!!der alte sack heiratet endlich mal..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (7. August 2010)

flado schrieb:


> so werde heute mal nach spangenberg fahren und ein bisschen spalier stehen bei rene hördemann!!!der alte sack heiratet endlich mal..



Hab ihm schon alles Gute gewünscht für heute.

Wer hat Lust spontan mitm Renner durch Fuldatal zu rollern? 14 Uhr, ca. 3h, locker, bräunen ;-)


----------



## bergsprint (8. August 2010)

die sc... moutainbiker haben schon wieder den ganzen wald kaputt gefahren.
das war mal der SCHMUGGLRPFAD kurz vor landwehrhagen


----------



## OPM (8. August 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> die sc... moutainbiker haben schon wieder den ganzen wald kaputt gefahren.



Es geht noch schlimmer: Ein weiteres Opfer der Bergradterroristen:






WANN HÖRT DER WAHNSINN ENDLICH AUF!11! UND KANN NICHT MAL JEMAND AN DIE KINDER DENKEN!!1!


----------



## TKS (8. August 2010)

hat der Maulwurf denn die Gefahr nicht gesehen? Rapante, Rapante...


----------



## hutsche (8. August 2010)

Der schläft doch nur!


----------



## onkel_c (8. August 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> die sc... moutainbiker haben schon wieder den ganzen wald kaputt gefahren.
> das war mal der SCHMUGGLRPFAD kurz vor landwehrhagen



och da gibt es anderweitig auch nette beispiele, u.a.:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7223861&postcount=53

wie sagte mal jmd. vom hessenforst: 'wir sind doch kein garten- und lanschaftsbau betrieb.'


----------



## bergroff (8. August 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> die sc... moutainbiker haben schon wieder den ganzen wald kaputt gefahren.
> das war mal der SCHMUGGLRPFAD kurz vor landwehrhagen



Ja, so sind sie mit ihren Harvestern und Co., egal ob Hessenforst, Niedersachsenforst oder sonst wo, @Bergsprint, warst wohl länger nicht mehr im tiefen Wald, das gibt es immer mehr! 

Und um das Thema zu ergänzen. wie sagte dann letztens ein Hessenförstler in hochoffizieller Runde zu mir: er warte im Kaufunger Wald nur drauf, daß ihm endlich diese Mountainbiker mit 40, 50 Sachen den Waldweg runter vor die Motorhaube kämen! Ob die uns wohl nicht so mögen?


----------



## TKS (8. August 2010)

... bin mal mit 40 Sachen vom Michelskopf runter in einer Bulli-Frontscheibe gelandet. War der Förster. Ist aber auch schon knappe 16 Jahre her. Die Scheibe hat gehalten, das Bike auch, das Handgelenk und das Schlüsselbein eher nicht. Früher war alles besser :-D Damals hat er nur den Kopf geschüttelt. Heute gäbe es vermutlich einen Artikel im HNA-Käseblatt


----------



## tschabo007 (9. August 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> die sc... moutainbiker haben schon wieder den ganzen wald kaputt gefahren.
> das war mal der SCHMUGGLRPFAD kurz vor landwehrhagen



Ja das ist doch da, wo schon im März die Harvestermarkierungen zu sehen waren....
Und wir dachten noch, was meinen die denn mit XX an den Bäumen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (10. August 2010)

dann weiß ich schon das es den mündener teil bald nicht mehr gibt


----------



## TKS (10. August 2010)

Wenn Ihr richtig was erleben wollt geht in Kassel auf Wohnungssuche... Meine A-Lochliste ist heute wieder mal länger geworden (Der erste Wohnungsmakler  ). 

Da gebe ich auch gerne auf Anfrage den Namen raus damit dem von Euch keiner in die Fänge gerät.


----------



## daniel77 (10. August 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Meine A-Lochliste ist heute wieder mal länger geworden (Der erste Wohnungsmakler  ).



Lass mich raten, entweder er fängt mit Hei an und hört mit ich auf oder es sind die zwei lustigen drei H. K. und K. 

Warum Leute einen Makler bezahlen wollen versteh ich nicht, ich geh doch auch nicht zu Edeka einkaufen und bezahl jemanden dafür das er nur dumm im Weg rum steht und mir die Preisschilder falsch vorliest.....

In KS gibts wenigstens noch Leerstand, geh mal nach Zürich dort gibt es statistisch gesehen 0,1% freie Wohnungen auf dem Markt


----------



## TKS (10. August 2010)

Ne, war keiner von denen. Macht für den Vermieter die Hausverwaltung. Kostet für den Mieter keine Provision. 

Bietet eine Wohnung als renoviert an, dann entpuppt sie sich als gepfuscht. Will sich trotzdem mit uns einigen, dann heute zum Termin in der Bude hingefahren. Wir sprechen ihn auf den schlechten Zustand an, er sagt dass er an uns sowieso nicht vermietet und die Wohnung sei ja gar nicht als renoviert angeboten worden (steht aber so in der Anzeige). 

Irgendwann steht ein Blöder auf der auch diese Wohnung von ihm mietet, denke ich mal. Schade nur um die Zeit.


----------



## bergroff (11. August 2010)

Hab's geschafft, Klinik Dr. Koch, ein Frühchen, 2-4 Wochen vor Termin, 2 aus den Knochen wandernde Fahrradspeichen und ein Grabkranzdrahtgeflecht mit fiesen Widerhaken, scheuernd die letzten Wochen in Muskeln und Nerven unterm Schulterdach, sind raus; wie immer mal wieder frisch vernäht und noch einige Zeit rekonvaleszent. Also, bleibt lieber sturz- und metallfrei und gute Besserung im Rest des Sportsanatoriums.

@bergsprint, so langsam können wir mein angel tunen, nix mehr tiefergelegte Gabel, bei der Sturzhäufigkeit, es könnte ja vielleicht noch ein Kinderrennen für uns dieses Jahr geben.

Und, jetzt kann ich euch auch für H+M das Zollstockrennen bei den Offiziellen weiter vorbereiten, also absehbar kommt da was, wer weiß, vielleicht im tiefen Novembernebel, es braucht also nix Rollatoren und SENileV.


----------



## Weimi78 (11. August 2010)

bergroff schrieb:


> Hab's geschafft, Klinik Dr. Koch, ein Frühchen, 2-4 Wochen vor Termin, 2 aus den Knochen wandernde Fahrradspeichen und ein Grabkranzdrahtgeflecht mit fiesen Widerhaken, scheuernd die letzten Wochen in Muskeln und Nerven unterm Schulterdach, sind raus; wie immer mal wieder frisch vernäht und noch einige Zeit rekonvaleszent. Also, bleibt lieber sturz- und metallfrei und gute Besserung im Rest des Sportsanatoriums.
> 
> @bergsprint, so langsam können wir mein angel tunen, nix mehr tiefergelegte Gabel, bei der Sturzhäufigkeit, es könnte ja vielleicht noch ein Kinderrennen für uns dieses Jahr geben.
> 
> Und, jetzt kann ich euch auch für H+M das Zollstockrennen bei den Offiziellen weiter vorbereiten, also absehbar kommt da was, wer weiß, vielleicht im tiefen Novembernebel, es braucht also nix Rollatoren und SENileV.



Hey Loisl,

geht doch. Jetzt is der Kram erstmal raus und es geht weiter aufwärts. Ich hab heute meine neue Bandage fürs Knie bekommen und werde morgen das erste mal den Hallenboden in der Königstorhalle betreten, aber auch nur ganz locker und eher als Betreuer. Hallensport dauert sicher noch 2 Monate.

Also es geht bei allen aufwärts... Wie siehts aus? Die 26 km mit Jochen als 3er-Team am Bilstein. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergroff (13. August 2010)

www.runandbike4help.de

Dann grüßt mir mal am Sonntag -wer fährt- Elliehausen/Göttingen mit dem gruseligen, illuminierten und klischig angesagten Tunnel auf der Strecke und einen der Organisatoren, den Uwe O., der hats mir dann gleich als Tossyaner nachgemacht und läuft noch mit Fahrradspeichen unterm Schulterdach rum -scheint wohl derzeit in zu sein-.

Und, verpasst die Schilder nicht, sollten sie fehlen......


----------



## daniel77 (15. August 2010)

Yeah, surfin`Switzerland





Wer hat behauptet man bräuchte eine Brandung zum surfen, Hochwasser vor unserer Haustür reicht 

Grüezi in die Heimat, ich hoffe ihr trainiert fleissig, evtl. komme ich zum Bilstein....


----------



## TKS (16. August 2010)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Yeah, surfin`Switzerland
> 
> 
> 
> ...



COOL! Hoffentlich kommt weiter unten am Fluss kein Wasserkraftwerk ;-)

Das abreiten von so ner Welle ist doch so ziemlich das Schwierigste was es gibt - Respekt!!!


----------



## Prinzchen (18. August 2010)

Wer ist dabei am Sonntag: 

Alternativveranstaltung Grillen auf dem Bärenberg, mit abschließender gezeiteter Abfahrt (falls sich noch jemand auf dem Rad halten kann)


----------



## TKS (18. August 2010)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Wer ist dabei am Sonntag:
> 
> Alternativveranstaltung Grillen auf dem Bärenberg, mit abschließender gezeiteter Abfahrt (falls sich noch jemand auf dem Rad halten kann)



Aber vorher 10 Mischungen und dann hochfahren. Abfahrt ohne Bremsen bzw. gleich mit Bobbycars


----------



## flado (18. August 2010)

bin auch noch schwer am überlegen....habe eigentlich keinen bock auf matsch...
werde ich wohl erst am samstag endscheiden...

wollte heute ja eigentlich in hertingshausen bezirkspokal fahren,aber bei nässe lebensgefährlich bei diesen verrückten RR-fahrern...

wenn ich wüsste das es trocken bleibt dann wäre ich dabei gewesen...

jetzt aber ehrlich wer fährt von euch auf jeden fall sonntag?


----------



## hutsche (18. August 2010)

Ich fahre nur bei Temperaturen zw. 18,2 - 19,3°C. Und das auch nur bei einer relativen Luftfeuchte von 78% (+/-1). Unter 1001 HPa Luftdruck ist auch nicht so schön, da würde ich auch eher zu Hause bleiben.


----------



## flado (19. August 2010)

hutsche schrieb:


> Ich fahre nur bei Temperaturen zw. 18,2 - 19,3°C. Und das auch nur bei einer relativen Luftfeuchte von 78% (+/-1). Unter 1001 HPa Luftdruck ist auch nicht so schön, da würde ich auch eher zu Hause bleiben.


du bist ja ein weichei
du sack ist ja gut,bin schon angemeldet


----------



## TKS (19. August 2010)

Heute bei mir EPO-Party ;-) 

Damit wir alle beim Internationalen Saisonhöhepunkt der Radsportszene den Flado abhängen können :-D


----------



## flado (19. August 2010)

das braucht ihr euch nicht zu geben,werdet mich auch so schlagen...
bei mir geht nix,bin nur am feiern und essen...
fahre aber trotzdem...also bis sonntag in alter frische..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prinzchen (20. August 2010)

flado schrieb:


> das braucht ihr euch nicht zu geben,werdet mich auch so schlagen...
> bei mir geht nix,bin nur am feiern und essen...
> fahre aber trotzdem...also bis sonntag in alter frische..




Bis Sonntag,

ich warte dann oben auf euch...


----------



## bergsprint (20. August 2010)

bin heute zum feierabend gebeten worden morgen am 24h rennen am nürburgring teilzunehmen-da kennt mich wenigsten keiner,zierenberg wäre doch sehr peinlich gewesen bei meinen trainingsstand (trainig ? wasndas?)


----------



## bergroff (20. August 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> bin heute zum feierabend gebeten worden morgen am 24h rennen am nürburgring teilzunehmen-da kennt mich wenigsten keiner,zierenberg wäre doch sehr peinlich gewesen bei meinen trainingsstand (trainig ? wasndas?)



Ah ha, du bist also der Ersatzfahrer für Jan Ullrich, depressive Phase hab ich gehört, herzlichen Glückwunsch, das wird dein Einsatz und in der Eifel, da kennen dich ja schon einige vom Kartoffelsackrennen beim Moselhöhenbiking vom letzten Jahr, das wird dann bestimmt lustig für dich, viel Spaß und mach mal allemal!

Derweil üb ich schon mal wieder radfahren mitm Trekking auf geschlossener Teerdecke, heimlich.


----------



## tschabo007 (20. August 2010)

doppelt


----------



## tschabo007 (20. August 2010)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Bis Sonntag,
> 
> ich warte dann oben auf euch...



Machste Fotos


----------



## Prinzchen (20. August 2010)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Machste Fotos



Wenn ich noch die Kamera halten kann...


----------



## TKS (20. August 2010)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Wenn ich noch die Kamera halten kann...



Gespritzer


----------



## flado (21. August 2010)

so jetzt gleich vorbelastung...1X fritz - cattereck vollgas...
mal sehen was geht....
wer bock hat ist um 10:30 am altersheim...
danach noch eine stunde locker ausfahren...
das ausfahren startet dann ab 11 uhr am altersheim,da 
muss ich noch einen gastfahrer aufnehmen...
ansonsten sieht man sich dann morgen am bärenberg...
bis dann....


----------



## TKS (21. August 2010)

... Jetzt gleich: Hypervorbelastung in der Küche: Mit Vollgas den Kaffee rein, dann quer über den Frühstückstisch und zum Abschluss ein Ei köpfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flado (21. August 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> ... Jetzt gleich: Hypervorbelastung in der Küche: Mit Vollgas den Kaffee rein, dann quer über den Frühstückstisch und zum Abschluss ein Ei köpfen.


auch nicht schlecht...na dann biste ja top fit morgen

bis dann


----------



## bergsprint (23. August 2010)

24 h am nürburgring war ganz lustig,sind 4. in der altersklasse und 8. gesamt geworden.mit dem renner muß es wohl schwerer sein so viele rrfahrer bergauf stehen zu lassen muß schon ein grund haben-obtion für nächstes jahr ?


----------



## bergroff (23. August 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> 24 h am nürburgring war ganz lustig,sind 4. in der altersklasse und 8. gesamt geworden.mit dem renner muß es wohl schwerer sein so viele rrfahrer bergauf stehen zu lassen muß schon ein grund haben-obtion für nächstes jahr ?



Hey Trainer und Co., bist da wo du wieder fährst, Klasse! Wie oft auf 4. gebucht, egal.


----------



## bergsprint (24. August 2010)

habe eine sid xx world cup 2 mal gefahren möchte ich loswerden.schaftlänge muß ich mal messen ,dürfte aber 21-22 cm sein


----------



## tschabo007 (24. August 2010)

Hast PN


----------



## Prydz (25. August 2010)

Mal was anderes: Welcher Arzt kennt sich in Kassel denn mit kaputten Schulter gut aus? 

Hier gabs doch 1-2 Leute mit Schulterproblemen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weimi78 (26. August 2010)

Moin,

bei Schulter empfehle ich Doc Fieseler in Hann.Münden. Der hat schon einige Handballer wieder hin bekommen.

http://www.zoc-hann-muenden.de/de/indecks.htm

Grüße
Ronny


----------



## bergroff (26. August 2010)

Weimi78 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bei Schulter empfehle ich Doc Fieseler in Hann.Münden. Der hat schon einige Handballer wieder hin bekommen.
> 
> ...




@prdyz: Bei der Warteschlange bis ins Treppenhaus im Kasseler Osten wird ganz gut geflickt, aber bei der Nachbetreuung gehts zu wie im Taubenschlag, auch mal schnippeln ohne Barbiturate und so; probier mal die Empfehlung von Weimi, mit dem Rennrad, na ja, gar nicht mal so weit weg. Gerade die Schulter benötigt eine individuelle nachhaltige und längere Nachbetreuung, ob konservativ oder operativ, da haste lange mit zu tun. Schick mal pn zum Austausch.

Ganz gute Tipps gibt es auch im forum über www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=189844 oder ähnlichen Leidens-threads

Viel Glück und gute Besserung!


----------



## daniel77 (30. August 2010)

Grüezi Männers,

werde mich von meinem (fast) neuen Carbon HT trennen, evtl. gibts ja unter Euch einen Interessenten und es bleibt in der Familie 

Ich hab die Kiste erst Ende April in Betrieb genommen und es hat unter 1000km gelaufen (inkl. 2 Forststrassen-Marathons).
Es ist ein 19" Axman Carbon-Rahmen (um die 1000g, innenverlegte Züge, tapered Steerer) mit `ner 100er Durin; komplett XTR ausser Kurbel; LRS ist XTR mit Mavic 717, Thomson Stütze, Syntace F99, Specialized Carbon Lenker,
Auf Wunsch auch mit Sram X0 und Avid Elicir CR möglich.  
Gewicht fahrfertig inkl. Pedale, Tacho, Flaschenhalter ca.9,0kg, bei Interesse PN


----------



## TKS (31. August 2010)




----------



## hutsche (31. August 2010)

Na toll, der geilste Typ ist natürlich nicht zu sehen!

Übrigens Glückwusch zur Holzmedaille! Morgen nachmittag Lust auf Biken? Du könntest Zeit- und Treffpunkt vorschlagen. Habe den ganzen Nachmittag Zeit.


----------



## TKS (31. August 2010)

... ich HASSE den 4. Platz. Vor allem wenn man Gesamt- 8. wird...

Morgen früh habe ich bis 12 Uhr Zeit. Dann bin ich bis halb zehn anner Arbeit. Do. Nachmittag geht aber.


----------



## hutsche (31. August 2010)

Schade, dann klappt das nicht. Do. ist bei mir wieder Dienst. 4. Plätze sind echt doof, hatte ich auch schon reichlich. Obwohl, bei der DM wäre ich wohl doch ganz zufrieden mit Holz!


----------



## flado (31. August 2010)

was willste fahren morgen früh??RRoderMTB...
ich werde morgen glaube mal in richtung gieselwerder düsen...


----------



## flado (31. August 2010)

warum ist den der geilste typ nicht drauf???
der steht doch da mit dem baunatal trikot...grins
das einzige problem war das er kein navi beim rennen dabei
hatte...grins...


----------



## TKS (31. August 2010)

flado schrieb:


> was willste fahren morgen früh??RRoderMTB...
> ich werde morgen glaube mal in richtung gieselwerder düsen...



Och nööö. Lieber RR Richtung Melsungen und dann über Günsterode, Heli, Friedrichsbrück und Helsa Kaufungen Sensenstein zurück. Fuldatal hatte ich heute schon. Abfahrt so gegen 8 Uhr. Dauer ca. 2,5 bis 3 Stunden. GA2. Biste dabei? Do. wenn's wieder alles trocken ist dann MTB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flado (31. August 2010)

bist um 8:30 bei mir...das reicht oder???


----------



## TKS (1. September 2010)

flado schrieb:


> bist um 8:30 bei mir...das reicht oder???



Alles klar. Bis gleich.


----------



## TKS (2. September 2010)

Ein Fahrer macht hier was grundlegendes falsch... 

Und wer den geilsten Typen aufm Bild findet (Hutsche? ) gewinnt den ersten Preis: Einmal mein MTB putzen


----------



## hutsche (2. September 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Ein Fahrer macht hier was grundlegendes falsch...



Dass du nicht unser Trikot trägst??? Nächte Saison würden wir dich gerne im Club begrüßen wollen...


----------



## TKS (2. September 2010)

danke für die Einladung 

Nene, einer benutzt sein Rad mehr als Roller denn zum treten.


----------



## daniel77 (3. September 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> einer benutzt sein Rad mehr als Roller denn zum treten.



is ja auch die Kinderstrecke


----------



## TKS (4. September 2010)

Moin,

kann man auch als Hobbybrötchen am 12.09. in Haiger CC fahren? Dann würde ich glatt mal hinfahren. Und Platz habe ich ja jetzt auch endlich in der Karre  Also: Wer mit will...

Und noch einer: 26.09. in Dünsberg (Gießen). Will ich auch hin.


----------



## flado (4. September 2010)

werde glaube nur noch bilstein fahren,bin ein bisschen gefrustet...
muss wahrscheinlich unters messer(kreuzband)schöne *******...
am 16.09 geht´s erst einmal zur kernspinn und dann lassen wir uns
mal überraschen..


----------



## TKS (4. September 2010)

Dann gute Besserung :-( 

Habe heute nur ein bisschen Rüsselseuche, geht ja noch. Mal sehen was morgen geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flado (4. September 2010)

danke...
ja dann hau mal rein!!!ich werde schön gemütlich die MC-Tour fahren...
bis dann...


----------



## tschabo007 (4. September 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kann man auch als Hobbybrötchen am 12.09. in Haiger CC fahren? Dann würde ich glatt mal hinfahren. Und Platz habe ich ja jetzt auch endlich in der Karre  Also: Wer mit will...
> 
> Und noch einer: 26.09. in Dünsberg (Gießen). Will ich auch hin.



Giessen hatte ich mir schon überlegt.
Ist meine Heimat, naja fast.
Würde es mir mal überlegen wollen. Soll ja ganz schön sein da.
Müsste dann wohl kurz fahren


----------



## tschabo007 (4. September 2010)

flado schrieb:


> werde glaube nur noch bilstein fahren,bin ein bisschen gefrustet...
> muss wahrscheinlich unters messer(kreuzband)schöne *******...
> am 16.09 geht´s erst einmal zur kernspinn und dann lassen wir uns
> mal überraschen..



Wo biste denn in Behandlung mit dem Knie.
Lieber mal noch jemand fragen. Sicherheitshalber.
Hab schon ein paar Kniesachen durch. Wenn du fragen hast.....
Gruß


----------



## flado (4. September 2010)

dank dir,habe auch schon ein paar sachen mit durchgemacht..
3 mal beim raetzer in baunatal unterm messer gelegen und 1 mal beim rauch..
bin auf dem fahrrad schmerzfrei aber so wie ich absteige geht nix mehr und damit will ich mich nicht abfinden!!!...,weil ich auch mal was anderes als biken machen will...

ich war auch mal ein ganz guter läufer aber das geht gar nicht mehr...2 kilometer und dann ist schluss...würde aber auch gerne mal ein paar duathlon geschichten machen um mal ein bischen abwechslung in das training zu bringen...

na ja lasse mich jetzt erst einmal überaschen was die kernspinn sagt und werde mich dann in ruhe mit DR. rauch zusammen setzen und endscheiden...

bis dann...


----------



## TKS (4. September 2010)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Giessen hatte ich mir schon überlegt.
> Ist meine Heimat, naja fast.
> Würde es mir mal überlegen wollensoll ja ganz schön sein da.
> Müsste dann wohl kurz fahren



Gibts noch was anderes als kurz? :-DD Wird ja sonst noch anstrengend das Ganze...


----------



## bergroff (4. September 2010)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Wo biste denn in Behandlung mit dem Knie.
> Lieber mal noch jemand fragen. Sicherheitshalber.
> Hab schon ein paar Kniesachen durch. Wenn du fragen hast.....
> Gruß



und schließ mich an, war damals bis nach Heidelberg. Demnächst gibt es im NordOsthessenforum dann doch noch einen eigenen Gesundheitsthread
und hab grad Bildchen von mir von vor paar Wochen bekommen, hoffentlich wars' das und nicht zum Nachahmen gedacht.

Na dann setz dich mal "in Ruhe" mit Dr. Ritzer zusammen, wird schon und Gute Besserung allen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (4. September 2010)

... Autsch!


----------



## tschabo007 (4. September 2010)

bergroff schrieb:


> und schließ mich an, war damals bis nach Heidelberg. Demnächst gibt es im NordOsthessenforum dann doch noch einen eigenen Gesundheitsthread
> und hab grad Bildchen von mir von vor paar Wochen bekommen, hoffentlich wars' das und nicht zum Nachahmen gedacht.
> 
> Na dann setz dich mal "in Ruhe" mit Dr. Ritzer zusammen, wird schon und Gute Besserung allen!



Spaghettischulter


----------



## hutsche (4. September 2010)

In Haiger fahre ich auch, aber von Lich aus hin. Dünsberg können wir zusammen hinfahren, wenn das mit 3 Personen (Michi u. ich) geht.
Sind beides aus sportlicher Sicht Pflichttermine, jedenfalls für die Lizenzler (*FLADO). *
Sogar Bilstein klappt, nur k.A. welche Distanz.

@ Flado: Sehen uns spätestens Di. beim Pressetermin?

@ all: Mo. nachmittag Biken?


----------



## TKS (4. September 2010)

Und in Haiger gibt's auch ein Hobbyrennen? Die HP von denen ist Müll, da steht gar nichts. Habe nur die Ausschreibung auf Radnet gefunden. 

Mo. klappt leider bei mir nicht. 

Ich werde das mit drei Rädern mal die Tage ausprobieren. Habe das Auto erst ab Montag ( deshalb kann ich nicht ;-) )


----------



## hutsche (4. September 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Und in Haiger gibt's auch ein Hobbyrennen?


Ähm, nö. Ist jedenfalls nicht ausgeschrieben. Jetzt weißt du auch, was sich ändern sollte. Preiswerte Lizenzen (weil kostenlose) gibts bei uns...


----------



## TKS (5. September 2010)

hutsche schrieb:


> Ähm, nö. Ist jedenfalls nicht ausgeschrieben. Jetzt weißt du auch, was sich ändern sollte. Preiswerte Lizenzen (weil kostenlose) gibts bei uns...



ich werds mir überlegen. Braucht ihr etwa einfach noch einen, der hinter Euch ins Ziel kommt für die Vereinswertung damit Ihr besser dasteht? 

Ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr, ob man als Hobbyfahrer auch bei Lizenzrennen starten darf (außer Konkurrenz). Umgekehrt wars immer möglich. das Entscheidende war imho der Versicherungsschutz. Und den hat ja auch ein Hobbyfahrer im Verein...

Ich werde die mal anmailen. Ansonsten gehe ich den Sonntag halt Kiten (wenns genug Wind hat). 

@ Cubechris: Gehen in die Karre drei Räder ohne Laufräder quer in den Kofferraum bei aufgestellten Lehnen rein?


----------



## hutsche (5. September 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr, ob man als Hobbyfahrer auch bei Lizenzrennen starten darf (außer Konkurrenz). Umgekehrt wars immer möglich. das Entscheidende war imho der Versicherungsschutz. Und den hat ja auch ein Hobbyfahrer im Verein...



Kann sein, dass man dich starten lassen würde. Das müsstest du halt mit dem Dr. Pagels absprechen (mal anmailen). Aber andererseits sinds halt die Hessischen. Und da glaube ich, macht der das nicht.
Der Umkehrfall: Du darfst als Lizenzfahrer nicht bei Hobbyrennen starten. Anders bei Jedermann-Rennen: Da darf jeder C-Fahrer starten (ist erst seit diesem Jahr auf C-Klasse beschränkt, früher war wirklich jeder startberechtigt). 
Mit der Versicherung bin ich mir nicht wirklich sicher. Sportversicherung ist jedenfalls Pflicht für Lizenzler und ich meine übrigens auch eine private Tretrad-Haftpflicht. Heißt, dass Fremdschäden bei jeder privaten Radfahrt, und sei es zum Brötchenholen, abgedeckt sind. Es muss keinen Radsporthintergrund haben.


----------



## flado (5. September 2010)

können morgen eine kleine runde drehen....bist um 15:30 bei mir..
bin ein bisschen platt , gestern dreieinhalb stunden und heute fast 5 stunden
also mal sehen was morgen geht..wenn du aber gas geben willst dann musste alleine fahren...
bis morgen herr hutsche....


----------



## hutsche (5. September 2010)

Können wir so machen. Bis morgen.


----------



## Cube-Chris (5. September 2010)

@TKS: Rückbank 2/3 umlegen, Vorderräder und Sattelstange raus, aufrecht reinstellen. Iss eng geht aber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flado (5. September 2010)

alles klar dann bis morgen!!!


----------



## bergroff (5. September 2010)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Spaghettischulter



Nix da, die Fahrradspeichen sind jetzt im 28er verbaut! und wo war heute der Anruf der Söhre-Kaufunger-Wald-gang @bersprint?! Mußt ichs' selber machen, Baustelle und Post verteilen im Land, der Zollstock steht schon, der Bilstein steht noch, einen Sommer nicht fahren und schon ist einer der schönsten Trails oberhalb von Helsa z.T. zugewachsen oder von Hessenforst zerstört!

Das Rad ist rund, und rollt, bergroff un-a-bergroaf


----------



## TKS (6. September 2010)

Na ja, Holz machen lohnt momentan... ;-)


----------



## TKS (9. September 2010)

Wasn das fürn Eimer auf den Bildern?


----------



## bergroff (9. September 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Wasn das fürn Eimer auf den Bildern?



Du meinst wohl das gelb angestrichene Müllbehältnis am Zollstockpfosten für die Umverpackungen der Energieriegel und Co. nach dem Zollstockrennen.


----------



## TKS (10. September 2010)

Zollstockrennen!!!! Noch in diesem Jahrhundert!!! Wahnsinn...


----------



## bergroff (12. September 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Zollstockrennen!!!! Noch in diesem Jahrhundert!!! Wahnsinn...



Du wirst dich wundern, wir haben heute schon mal weiter geübt! (Bilder sind aber noch nich freigegeben aus pr-Gründen von H+M). Passte alles, mit Amazonen -blondes Haar, dunkles Haar- zu deinem Alter @bergsprint, nur wo warst du?

Und am nächsten Sonntag beim Bilsteinmarathon nicht wundern, der Bilstein wird dieses mal von hinten (d)rauf bestiegen, Strecke ist ausgeschildert und es gibt einige größere Änderungen im Anstieg von Roßbach und weiter andersrum. Im Moment ist die Strecke super -auch rekonvaleszensierend mit 28plus1"-Eimer- zu fahren.


----------



## TKS (12. September 2010)

bergroff schrieb:


> Du wirst dich wundern, wir haben heute schon mal weiter geübt! (Bilder sind aber noch nich freigegeben aus pr-Gründen von H+M). Passte alles, mit Amazonen -blondes Haar, dunkles Haar- zu deinem Alter @bergsprint, nur wo warst du?
> 
> Und am nächsten Sonntag beim Bilsteinmarathon nicht wundern, der Bilstein wird dieses mal von hinten (d)rauf bestiegen, Strecke ist ausgeschildert und es gibt einige größere Änderungen im Anstieg von Roßbach und weiter andersrum. Im Moment ist die Strecke super -auch rekonvaleszensierend mit 28plus1"-Eimer- zu fahren.



Prima 

Habe heute mal die Verwandtschaft besucht (OK, wollte endlich mal das neue Auto mit Vollgas einfahren ) und dabei den Marathon in Apolda mitgenommen... 50km, 800 Hm... und alles ohne Wald, nur über die Felder... Nett gemacht, aber MTB fahren ist was anderes. Jetzt bin ich fit für nächste Woche 

hutsche, wie war die hessische?


----------



## daniel77 (12. September 2010)

Eigentlich wollten wir ja heute die o-Tour (www.o-tour.ch) in Alpnach fahren, eine Stunde Stau auf der Autobahn am Morgen zwangen uns dann aber dazu den Tag mit einer hervorragenden Tour bei perfektem Wetter zu verbringen 




Trail ins Haslital




Melchsee-Frutt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hutsche (12. September 2010)

Coole Bilder, Neid ist dir gewiss.

TKS: Glückwünsch zur Holzmedaille, leider mal wieder nur. Bei mir Platz 5. Hört sich aber besser an, als es war. Strecke war mir zu technisch. Eine Abfahrt habe ich jedes mal geschoben, echt peinlich. Vorne ein Max in Hochform, war mal wieder beeindruckend anzuschauen.

Was haste dir denn jetzt für eine Geldvernichtungsmaschine gegönnt?


----------



## TKS (13. September 2010)

hutsche schrieb:


> Coole Bilder, Neid ist dir gewiss.
> 
> TKS: Glückwünsch zur Holzmedaille, leider mal wieder nur. Bei mir Platz 5. Hört sich aber besser an, als es war. Strecke war mir zu technisch. Eine Abfahrt habe ich jedes mal geschoben, echt peinlich. Vorne ein Max in Hochform, war mal wieder beeindruckend anzuschauen.
> 
> Was haste dir denn jetzt für eine Geldvernichtungsmaschine gegönnt?



5. bei der hessischen ist doch mehr als gut!!! 

Habe jetzt einen tschechischen Kombi-Golf mit GTI-Motor und Passatteilen  Geht auf jeden Fall schonmal 240, wenn er richtig eingefahren ist evtl. noch mehr...  Und 15 liter ist bei dem Tempo doch OK, wird der Sommer mal wieder richtig warm dann ;-)


----------



## hutsche (13. September 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> tschechischen Kombi-Golf mit GTI-Motor und Passatteilen  Geht auf jeden Fall schonmal 240



Morgen 03.00 Uhr Ampelrennen Auestadionkreuzung bis Weinberg. Der Gewinner kriegt die Karre des Anderen.  Ich tanke heute noch mal mit Shell V-Power Racing voll!


----------



## TKS (13. September 2010)

hutsche schrieb:


> Morgen 03.00 Uhr Ampelrennen Auestadionkreuzung bis Weinberg. Der Gewinner kriegt die Karre des Anderen.  Ich tanke heute noch mal mit Shell V-Power Racing voll!



Ok, ich brauche noch nen Zweitwagen :-D

Sagste der Rennleitung Bescheid? Ich will amtlich den Topspeed per Post wissen.


----------



## hutsche (13. September 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Ok, ich brauche noch nen Zweitwagen :-D



Sicher, dass du auch mit Heckantrieb und dafür mit ohne ESP klar kommst? Ist ein Auto für Männer


----------



## flado (13. September 2010)

na endlich habt ihr zwei rausgefunden was ihr wirklich könnt,bleibt dabei und stellt eure fahrräder in die ecke...
vielleicht habt ihr als schumi verschnitt ja mehr erfolg...grins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hutsche (13. September 2010)

Trainieren und schnell Rad fahren wie du kann doch jeder. 

Sich ne schnelle Karre kaufen nicht.

(Verfasser unbekannt)


----------



## TKS (14. September 2010)

Kaum regnet es mal wird hier nur noch Mist geschrieben 

@Hutsche: ohne ESP? Seit einer Woche kann ich noch nicht mal mehr Schaltwagen fahren. Dann kriegt den meine Frau. So zum Einkaufen fahren mit Handtäschchen aufm Beifahrersitz.


----------



## flado (14. September 2010)

das stimmt..
das wetter ist ja wohl echt assi...
werde meine saison beenden mit dem heutigen tag...
keine rennen!!!!!
das tuhe ich mir nicht an am bilstein,da wird man ja dreckig!!!!


----------



## TKS (14. September 2010)

flado schrieb:


> das stimmt..
> das wetter ist ja wohl echt assi...
> werde meine saison beenden mit dem heutigen tag...
> keine rennen!!!!!
> das tuhe ich mir nicht an am bilstein,da wird man ja dreckig!!!!



Ähm, dann besser Strassenrennen fahren?  Von mir aus kann alles total aufgeweicht sein, dann gibt es wenigstens eine natürlich Selektion in den Abfahrten und ich kann mal wieder die Mountain King Breitschlappen mit ohne Luft fahren.

Kommt unser Exilschweizer auch mal wieder vorbeigeschneit? Bei den Fotos wohl kaum, oder? Mann, ist das traumhaft bei Euch; Neid!


----------



## daniel77 (14. September 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Kommt unser Exilschweizer auch mal wieder vorbeigeschneit? Bei den Fotos wohl kaum, oder? Mann, ist das traumhaft bei Euch; Neid!




Nö, bei eurem Wetter bleib ich lieber im sonnig warmen Rheingraben und jage meinen neuen Blitz über die Jurahügel (oder doch nochmal durch die Alpen) 

Eigentlich wollte ich ja zum Bilstein aufschlagen, wird aber arbeitstechnisch nix, mal gucken vielleicht klappts ja noch mit einer schönen Herbsttour in den nordhessischen Bergen....

Und noch ein Foto der amtierenden Miss (Zentral)Schweiz


----------



## hutsche (14. September 2010)

flado schrieb:


> werde meine saison beenden mit dem heutigen tag...
> keine rennen!!!!!
> das tuhe ich mir nicht an am bilstein,da wird man ja dreckig!!!!



Kein Thema. Passt immerhin nahtlos

bzgl. Bilstein:


flado schrieb:


> werde glaube nur noch bilstein fahren





flado schrieb:


> alles klar jung´s ....machen das ganze ende september nach bilstein marathon...zum saison abschluß...



Bestätigt nur ein weiteres Mal

bzgl. Trainingslager:


flado schrieb:


> ...nächstes jahr bin ich dabei...



bzgl. Staßenrennen VÜ-Platz:


flado schrieb:


> bin dabei in baunatal...habe eben mal geschaut auf der hompage ...die jedermänner können jetzt von anfang an mitfahren...mittwoch geht´s los...



Da weiß ich schon, was hier folgt:



flado schrieb:


> [] transalp []



Wenn ich dann noch von 24h Rennen und Salzkammergut höre...

Schon mal an die regionalen Sponsoren, der Präsentation des Verein im Allgemeinen, deine Vorstellungen von Start-/Preisgelderstattungen usw. gedacht? Mal abgesehen davon, dass man sich schon veräppelt vorkommen kann.


----------



## flado (14. September 2010)

hasst recht junge..werde jetzt nix mehr sagen!!!


----------



## Prinzchen (15. September 2010)

Wie stehen den die Wetten für Sonntag...?

PS: Wenn dann machen wir ein Rennen bis Bad Hersfeld und zurück, dann muss Quax nämlich unterwegs tanken


----------



## hutsche (15. September 2010)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Wie stehen den die Wetten für Sonntag...?



Pauli-Hamburg 3:2
Lev.-Nürnberg 2:0
Schalke-Dortmund 12:1 (Befreiungsschlag)

Hat jemand morgen Interesse, die Strecke abzufahren?


----------



## TKS (15. September 2010)

So um 7 Uhr? Um 11 fahre ich nach Hannover, Kiten am Steinhuder Meer :-D

Ja, das tanken... Da bauen die echt einen 50 Liter Tank ein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hutsche (15. September 2010)

Wenn 7 Uhr dein Ernst ist, von mir leider ein klares "nö". Das kannst du einem gestressten Menschen nicht zumuten!


----------



## TKS (15. September 2010)

Bin ja auch voll entspannt :- P 

War aber auch bis halb 10 anner Arbeit, dafür erst um eins angefangen.


----------



## hutsche (16. September 2010)

Infos von der Strecke:

In der ersten Hälfte unverändert. Die Trails teilweise schlammig (Forstwege nahezu trocken, bis auf wenige Schattenstellen), aber noch einigermaßen gut zu fahren. Trail bergauf kurz vor der ersten Verpflegung am Bilstein zwei fast nabentiefe Schlammlöcher. Wenn ich keine Gruppe halten muss, wird da abseits geschoben.

Zweite Häfte ist fahrtechnisch völlig unproblematisch. Nervig wird der langgezogene Waldweg bergauf nach der langen Abfahrt vom Bilstein. Der ist ziemlich aufgeweicht und schwer zu fahren.
Die 2. Auffahrt zum Bilstein ist auf einem anderen Weg. Viel weniger steil, nur am Anfang ein kurzer steilerer Abschnitt, ansonsten kann man vermutlich die Scheibe stehen lassen. Zieht sich einige KM hin.
Der Bilstein-Turm wird entgegengesetzt angefahren, Abfahrt auf dem Trail der letztjährigen Auffahrt. 
Bis zum Ziel gibt es dann noch (1) eine neue langgezogene Auffahrt, (2) die Wahl, ob man 200m Bach oder Weg nebenan fährt und (3) der bekannte steile Stich zum Stadion kurz vor Ziel.


----------



## TKS (16. September 2010)

Also mache ich den Mountainking drauf 

Danke für die Infos!!!

War heute mal ein echt guter Tag: Erst 2 Stunden Rennrad auf kleinen Landsträsschen in der Sonne, dann Kiten in der Sonne bei perfektem Wind. ))

Und Sonntag wird der Kaufungerwald gerockt. Ne, Flado?


----------



## flado (16. September 2010)

könnt ihr hacken so wie es aussieht!!!
mit meinen 83 kilo´s komme ich aus den
schlammlöchern nicht mehr raus.
aber ich werde mich samstag abend endscheiden,
vielleicht fahre ich ja doch irgendeine strecke...

kann aber auch sein das ich das volksradfahren in abderode
mitmache,da bleibe ich nicht im schlamm stecken...

habe eben auf den heimweg auch noch einen unfall gehabt..
ein auto hat mich mal wieder aufs horn genommen,mal sehen was 
ich rausholen kann..


----------



## hesse (16. September 2010)

kleiner formfehler: schxxsse-dortmund 1:12


----------



## onkel_c (17. September 2010)

hesse schrieb:


> kleiner formfehler: schxxsse-dortmund 1:12



auch dieses ergebniss dürfte kaum eintreffen, aber mir wäre es so auch allemal lieber. wer braucht schon herne west?
wichtiger ist aber, dass der ksv hessen heute abend 3 punkte holt um endlich aus der dieser gruseligen regionalliga zu kommen...


----------



## TKS (17. September 2010)

Wann haben die Huskies ihr nächstes Spiel? ;-)


----------



## onkel_c (17. September 2010)

na das ein oder andere nachspiel wird es wohl noch geben .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (19. September 2010)

na da hat ja herne west wohl noch viel glück gehabt, nicht völlig unter die räder gekommen zu sein


----------



## hesse (20. September 2010)

so schlecht war mein tipp nicht.


----------



## TKS (20. September 2010)

Tat schon whe am Ende...


----------



## tschabo007 (20. September 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Tat schon whe am Ende...



Wo hastn das schöne Pic her?
Wohl Privat.....


----------



## TKS (20. September 2010)

tschabo007 schrieb:


> Wo hastn das schöne Pic her?
> Wohl Privat.....



Ist von Picasa. Petra Junge oder so ähnlich. Die fotografiert immer den Stefan Danowski.


----------



## bergroff (20. September 2010)

dirtbike-line an der Hessenschanze++++++Randvermerk für die Kasseler bikerszene: OB Hilgen hat heute nachmittag an der Hessenschanze die öffentlich-rechtliche Genehmigung der dirtbike-line, wie von uns beantragt, verkündet, auf Zeit geht es dort nach der Sicherung des Geländes weiter!

Denkt dran, die Sprünge sind nix für handelsübliche Mountainbikes sondern wie der Name schon sagt für dirtbikes, das weiß ja eigentlich jeder. Mittelfristig wird eine endgültige Lösung gesucht, dabei wird es sicher auch um die heiße Kiste Geländeradsport im Naturpark Habichtswald gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (21. September 2010)

Super! 

Kann ich da etwa nicht mit der Enduro, dem Downhiller, dem Rigid Bike, dem 29er oder dem Marathonfully, dem Tourenfully oder dem Race-Hardtail fahren? ;-) Jetzt muss ich mir nochn Rad kaufen...

Waren das noch Zeiten als wir einfach nur Mountainbike gefahren sind


----------



## kiwikid (21. September 2010)

Ich will doch einfach nur Fahrrad fahren...?


----------



## bergsprint (21. September 2010)

irgendwann wirst selbst du es noch lernen


----------



## onkel_c (21. September 2010)

bergroff schrieb:


> dirtbike-line an der Hessenschanze++++++Randvermerk für die Kasseler bikerszene: OB Hilgen hat heute nachmittag an der Hessenschanze die öffentlich-rechtliche Genehmigung der dirtbike-line, wie von uns beantragt, verkündet, auf Zeit geht es dort nach der Sicherung des Geländes weiter!
> 
> ... Mittelfristig wird eine endgültige Lösung gesucht, dabei wird es sicher auch um die heiße Kiste Geländeradsport im Naturpark Habichtswald gehen.



ein erster, wenn auch kleiner, schritt! um das cc fahren im habichtswald mache ich mir keine gedanken, da wird es wohl eher kaum restriktionen geben. was eindeutig fehlt ist eine bergaborientierte piste mit technischem anspruch. dann macht auch das bergauffahren mehr spass. ich frage mich wie lange man in kassel und umgebung diesen sport noch ignorieren will. das wort mittelfristig löst bei mir wenig begeisterung aus.


----------



## hutsche (21. September 2010)

onkel_c schrieb:


> was eindeutig fehlt ist eine bergaborientierte piste mit technischem anspruch.



In diesem Zusammenhang sehe ich illegal angelegte Pisten, z.B. die Abfahrt ab Herkules über Asch iR Löwenburg, für einen konstruktiven Dialog als sehr nicht gerade hilfreich an.

Wenn man da mal aus neutraler Sicht Dinge gegenüberstellt, nämlich 1) Interessen zumeist halbstarker Dörter vs. 2) Bedeutung Bergpark als Aushängeschild/Naherholungsgebiet/Touristenattraktion für Kassel, weiß ich schon, in welche Richtung die Antwort gehen wird.


----------



## onkel_c (21. September 2010)

hutsche schrieb:


> In diesem Zusammenhang sehe ich illegal angelegte Pisten, z.B. die Abfahrt ab Herkules über Asch iR Löwenburg, für einen konstruktiven Dialog* als sehr nicht gerade hilfreich an.*
> 
> Wenn man da mal aus neutraler Sicht Dinge gegenüberstellt, nämlich 1) Interessen zumeist halbstarker Dörter vs. 2) Bedeutung Bergpark als Aushängeschild/Naherholungsgebiet/Touristenattraktion für Kassel, weiß ich schon, in welche Richtung die Antwort gehen wird.



es gab mal eine andere piste, die auch der zuständige förster duldete. diese lag nicht im bergapark und war weitgehend unbedenklich. die gespräche über eine legalisierung mit dem zuständigen forstamt erfüllten alle sattsam bekannten vorurteile. letztlich ist das biken in hessen im wald recht eindeutig geklärt. insofern gibt es außerhalb der harvesterzufahrtsstraßen (wirtschaftswege) eh nur 'illegal'. das sogenannte 'totschlagargument' bleibt letztlich immer die frage nach der haftung.

die sogenannten 'illegalen pisten' werden erst dann aufhören, wenn es etwas legales gibt. und wie der forst schon erkannte: es ist ähnlich wie hase und igel. das dürfte aber beide parteien kaum zufrieden stellen. 

schlimm ist, dass es niemanden groß stört, wenn die harvester alles zerstören, dass reiter ungetrübt ihren sport ausüben können, ebenso wie die langläufer und skifahrer am hohen grass. einen kletterwald hat es nun auch, aber biker im wald? nein, dass geht nun gar nicht!

wen verwundert es also wenn der ein oder andere dabei einfach 'seinen weg' geht ...


----------



## bergroff (21. September 2010)

onkel_c schrieb:


> es gab mal eine andere piste, ...



Recht habt ihr, in dem Zusammenhang konnte ich gestern auch mit dem aufgeschlossenen zuständigen Förster sprechen, das Problem liegt auf höherer Ebene. Die Stadt Kassel müßte endlich mal realisieren, daß es eine große Geländeradsportszene gibt, Freizeit, Wirtschaft etc., und hierfür auch entsprechend was bieten und Druck machen, daß scheitert an Flächen, die hat Hessenforst, das Land, aber aus Wiesbaden gibt es derzeit nur mauern zum Thema biken im Forst und noch mehr mauern, wenn es um den Naturpark Habichtswald geht. 

Dabei könnte z.B. die alte Skitrasse von Elfbuchen runter an den Touris vorbei gut ausgebaut werden, das wäre z.B. ein kleines Stück raus aus der "Illegalität", so wie jetzt auf Zeit bei der Gruppe der dirtbiker mit dem leider nur auf Zeit mit ziehmlichen formalen Aufwand für uns genehmigten Projekt an der Hessenschanze. Mal gespannt, wie die Diskussion weitergeht und wo konkret angesetzt werden kann. Der Wald gehört nicht nur den Harvestern und Co. (die dürfen und wir sollen nicht dürfen!).


----------



## Weimi78 (21. September 2010)

Ich glaube im Großen und Ganzen können wir hier aber ganz zufrieden sein. Es wird immer wieder illegale Pisten geben, auch wenn es erlaubte gibt, die werden dann schnell langweilig oder sind überfüllt oder was auch immer.

Neulich war ich im Sieben-Gebirge gegenüber von Bonn, da herrscht Krieg zwischen Bikern und Wanderern und natürlich auch dem Forst, genauso soll es auch im Taunus sein, was Freunde mir so erzählt haben.

Es ist natürlich schön, wenn was Legales entsteht, aber auch so können wir uns nicht beschweren.


----------



## TKS (21. September 2010)

Für die Normal-Bergabfahrer unter uns (dazu zähle ich mich auch) gibts doch bis auf ein paar Bekloppte, die zur allgemeinen Belustigung fleißig Äste, Zweige etc. über die Wege legen keine wirklichen Probleme im Habichtswald.

Und dass man an sonnigen Sonntagnachmittagen nicht im Habichtswald auf den stark von Wanderern frequentierten Strecken fährt sollte selbstverständlich sein.

Es gibt leider immer wieder (auf beiden Seiten) geistig Minderbemittelte, die aus dem Verhalten Einzelner auf die gesamte Radfahrer- / Wandererschaft schließen.

Die letzten Jahre hatte ich kein einziges (!) Problem mit Wanderern, Förstern, etc. Hat natürlich auch sehr was mit dem eigenen Verhalten zu tun (Schritttempo an Wanderern vorbei, Abbremsen vor uneinsichtigen Kurven, etc.).

Sogar am Dörnberg auf den 'verbotenen' Wegen (Ihr wisst ja wo die sind) gab es nur ein freundliches 'Hallo' vom Wanderverein; vermutlich weil ich an die Seite gefahren und stehengeblieben bin, bis alle vorbei waren.

Das Ganze ist natürlich für die Bergabfraktion keine Lösung, da muss eine offizielle Strecke her.

Um die eigene Sichtweise mal wieder auf Kurs zu bringen: Einfach mal am Sonntag am Herkules mit der Süßen spazieren gehen. Da sieht man tatsächlich leider einige Bekloppte, die rücksichtslos auf MTBs zwischen den Fußgängern auf den am meisten frequentierten Wegen durchheizen. Einige brettern dann auch mitten durch den Bergpark... 

Solange es solche Vollidioten gibt, wachsen auch die Vorurteile gegenüber dem MTB-Fahren im Wald. Und dann ist es eine logische Konsequenz, dass der Nutzen vieler, in Restaurants zahlender Spaziergänger, von denen normalerweise keine direkte Gefahr für andere ausgehen kann mit dem Nutzen weniger, nicht zahlender Radfahrer, die schnell herumheizen verglichen wird.

Wie schon gesagt wurde: Das Ergebnis einer solchen Betrachting ist dorch von vornherein klar und die Gesetzeslage in Hessen ist momentan leider (fast) eindeutig.

Wichtig sind Vereine / Interessengemeinschaften, die mit den offiziellen Verhandeln, an einer positiven Sichtweise der Bevölkerung auf den Sport arbeiten und dafür sorgen, dass die paar Schwachmaten auf Stollenreifen, die ihr eigenes Interesse über das aller anderen Waldnutzer stellen, zuverlässig aus dem Wald rausfliegen ( ich habe auch keine Ahnung, wie das wirklich gehen soll).


----------



## onkel_c (21. September 2010)

@tks: wir brauchen darüber eh nicht zu debattieren. 

aber machen wir uns mal nix vor. nur weil ein geringer prozentsatz von autofahrern weder verkehrsregeln einhält noch sich an geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen hält wird autofahren nicht untersagt. 

minderheiten gibt es immer und überall. an denen sollte man nichts manifestieren.

die behörde, die hier alles blockiert ist der hessenforst. und hier sitzen die üblichen ewig gestrigen, von denen noch immer ein teil der meinung ist, der wald gehöre ihnen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hutsche (21. September 2010)

onkel_c schrieb:


> die sogenannten 'illegalen pisten' werden erst dann aufhÃ¶ren, wenn es etwas legales gibt. und wie der forst schon erkannte: es ist Ã¤hnlich wie hase und igel. das dÃ¼rfte aber beide parteien kaum zufrieden stellen.



Das kÃ¶nnte man natÃ¼rlich erst mal annehmen. Aber ich sehe das Ã¤hnlich wie Weimi: Die Strecke wÃ¼rde doch schnell langweilig, neue Strecken entstÃ¼nden nach wie vor.



> schlimm ist, dass es niemanden groÃ stÃ¶rt, wenn die harvester alles zerstÃ¶ren, dass reiter ungetrÃ¼bt ihren sport ausÃ¼ben kÃ¶nnen, ebenso wie die langlÃ¤ufer und skifahrer am hohen grass. einen kletterwald hat es nun auch, aber biker im wald? nein, dass geht nun gar nicht!



Ich finde das ein wenig zu polemisch argumentiert. 

Erstens wird es niemanden geben, erst recht nicht dem FÃ¶rster, dem Harvesterspuren gefallen. Sie sind halt ein unvermeidliches Ãbel bei der Holzernte. Man kÃ¶nnte auch mit RÃ¼ckepferden ernten, dann wÃ¼rde aber dein neuer Kleiderschrank nicht 149â¬, sondern vielleicht das 3-fache kosten. (Gefahr der Doppelmoral: gegen Massentierhaltung aber pro 1,99â¬/kg Hack bei aldi).

Zweitens: Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen hat auch keiner was gegen Biker im Wald. Zum Problem werden nur schwarze Wege. 

Deshalb mein Statement: *Eine bestimmte Gruppe von Bikern muss sich damit abfinden, dass sie ihr Hobby nicht in dem MaÃe in hiesigen WÃ¤ldern ausleben kann, wie es der Federweg evtl. zulassen wÃ¼rde *. Wir sind in KS wirklich mit Trails gesegnet. Wem das nicht reicht und wer Dalco Niveau haben will, muss 800km an den Lago fahren. Oder halt nach Winterberg. 
Ist ernÃ¼chternd, klar. ABER:

Der Angler kann auch nicht frei Schnauze Ã¼berall und immer angeln.
Der JÃ¤ger analog.
Der Motocrosser erst recht nicht fahren, wo er will und kÃ¶nnte.
Der Golfer kann sich keine eigene Golfwiese im Wald zurechtmachen.
Der Kletterer nicht jeden Fels im Elbsandseingeb. beklettern.
KÃ¶nnte ich jetzt fÃ¼r jeden Outdoorsportler fortsetzen.


----------



## Prinzchen (21. September 2010)

Alle die den Fred jetzt zugespammt haben, dürfen zur Belohnung zum Arbeitseinsatz am WE nach Weimar, da stehen Erdarbeiten an (Race BMX Strecke)


----------



## hutsche (21. September 2010)

Ich bringe meinen Harvester mit, falls noch was im Weg ist...


----------



## onkel_c (21. September 2010)

hutsche schrieb:


> D... *Eine bestimmte Gruppe von Bikern muss sich damit abfinden, dass sie ihr Hobby nicht in dem Maße in hiesigen Wäldern ausleben kann, wie es der Federweg evtl. zulassen würde *. ...



muss ich glücklicherweise auch nicht. es gibt genügend andere orte....
für diejenigen die diese möglichkeiten nicht besitzen tut es mir leid. 

wer findet, dass wir in ks und umgebung hinreichend schöne trails haben, ist ein glücklicher mensch. ich sehe das anders. und den lago kannst du aus meiner sicht vergessen, dass ist alles, aber kein trailparadies so wie ich es mir vorstelle, zumal federweg nicht ALLES ist. 

es macht aber keinen sinn darüber zu diskutieren, da es immer rechts und links vom fluß gibt. 

über die forstwirtschaft müssen wie hier nicht debattieren, ich kenne die probleme ... und nichts von deinen argumenten hat eine relevanz. das ist aber nicht das thema hier.


----------



## xkasimirx (21. September 2010)

Wenn auch eigentlich schon alles gesagt wurde, so möchte ich doch auch noch mal meinen Senf dazugeben:

http://www.urlaub-werratal.nordhessen.de/de/mountainbike

Das Argument, dass sich der Hessenforst querstellt zieht nicht wirklich. Im Werratal gibt es rund um den Meißner, von Bad Sooden Allendorf bis Großalmerode, eine bemerkenswerte Infrastruktur für Biker.

Ich bin mir auch gar nicht so sicher, ob wirklich Bedarf für eine solche Strecke besteht:
1. Existieren Angaben über die Zahl derer, die eine Bergabstrecke benötigen??? Ich behaupte mal, dass es gar nicht so viele sind.
2. Die Jungs die dümmlich grinsend und Zigarette rauchend vom Bus am Herkules ausgespuckt werden, interessieren sich wohl eher nicht für feste Strecken. Diese Dirt-Terroristen stehen nur doof da oben rum und lachen über die "Race-Schwuchteln", die sich mittels eigener Muskelkraft in ihrer enganliegenden Radbekleidung, schweißtriefend auf den Hügel über Kassel gestrampelt haben. Obendrein belästigen sie noch die 5 Touristen, welche sich zu Kassels Wahrzeichen verirrt haben.
Wobei wir auch schon ein Mittel hätten diese Spaßgesichter aus dem Wald zu verbannen: 
Einfach den Transport mit dem Bus auf den Berg für diese Jungs untersagen. So kriegt man auch diejenigen aus dem Bergpark, die sich zur großen Sonntagstour in den Bergpark wagen und dann mal so richtig aggro zwischen den "langweiligen" Spaziergängern durch brettern.


> dafür sorgen, dass die paar Schwachmaten auf Stollenreifen, die ihr  eigenes Interesse über das aller anderen Waldnutzer stellen, zuverlässig  aus dem Wald rausfliegen


Andererseits kenne ich auch schöne Strecken an denen sich niemand stört. Sie liegen tiefer im Wald und sind nicht auf Basis vorhandener Wege und Trails gebaut. 
Mein Fazit:
Der Bergkamm östlich von Kassel ist schlichtweg der falsche Platz für Projekte dieser Art. Es wäre wohl vergebene Liebesmühe!


----------



## onkel_c (21. September 2010)

ließ im entsprechenden fred dazu. da steht das wichtigste, es gab aber auch dazu bereits einen vorläufer. 

es gab auch damals eine interessenliste die sehr umfangreich war. wir haben in den letzten jahren etliche gespräche mit dem hessenforst geführt. und wir reden hier über den habichtswald!

ebenso ging/geht es um leute die ihren sport ernsthaft ausüben, genauso wie die cc fraktion. 

da ich schon jetzt weiß wo das wieder hinführt, bin ich raus hier!

by the way: das aburteilen von anderen, ohne diese zu kennen, ist für mich unterste schublade.


----------



## hutsche (21. September 2010)

xkasimirx schrieb:


> Der Bergkamm östlich von Kassel ist schlichtweg der falsche Platz für Projekte dieser Art. Es wäre wohl vergebene Liebesmühe!



Ich denke, du hast das gut auf den Punkt gebracht.

onkel c, bitte nicht persönlich nehmen. Ich gönne dir deine Art und Weise des Bikens völlig. 
Ich wollte nur klar stellen, wie ich über schwarze Trails denke. Wenn wer auch immer entsprechende Strecken in Einvernehmen mit den Behörden baut, bitte gerne!

Am Rande: Mir fällt außer Freiburg keine andere deutsche Großstadt ein, die ein solches Maß an Trails direkt vor der Haustür bietet. Ich finds schön und will nicht mehr weg!


----------



## onkel_c (21. September 2010)

hutsche schrieb:


> I... Am Rande: Mir fällt außer Freiburg keine andere deutsche Großstadt ein, die ein solches Maß an Trails direkt vor der Haustür bietet. Ich finds schön und will nicht mehr weg!



alles kein problem, ich bin zu lang dabei . mein neid ist mit dir, insbesondere auf dem schauinsland trail!


----------



## bergroff (21. September 2010)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Alle die den Fred jetzt zugespammt haben, dürfen zur Belohnung zum Arbeitseinsatz am WE nach Weimar, da stehen Erdarbeiten an (Race BMX Strecke)



Das ist eine gute Idee, wenn auch modelliert und eingezäunt, hier wird in den nächsten Tagen von UCI eingeflogen aus Amiland der Top-Bauer *Tom Ritzenthaler* (Peking usw.) die Strecke weiter gebaut, die von den Ahnatalern so gut vorbereitet wurde!!!. Wir, die biker-Szene in Nordhessen, brauchen solche Projekte und es passiert was vor Ort und das hat positive Aussenwirkung.

Parallel kann und wird es auch im Habichtswald weiter gehen, nehmt Hessenforst vor Ort ernst, die sind dabei und die haben erkannt, dass wir biker auch zum "Freizeitvolk" dazugehören und stützt die Initiativen. Egal ob Schauinsland oder sonst wo, nutzen wir Gelände und die Möglichkeiten (mit Respekt!).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (21. September 2010)

@ Onkel: Wer hat denn irgendwen verurteilt? Nicht dass der Fred so endet wie alle so nach der dritten Seite *grins*

Wer macht noch mit beim weiter Zuspammen? ;-) Wie soll das erst werden wenn draußen Mistwetter ist und alle nur noch Forumbiken machen... ;-)


----------



## xkasimirx (21. September 2010)

Schade ,dass du das für einen persönlichen Angriff hälst, 





> by the way: das aburteilen von anderen, ohne diese zu kennen, ist für mich unterste schublade


, soll es aber nicht sein.
Die Situation mit den "dümmlich grinsenden ...", musste ich leider aber schon mehrmals dort oben erleben.
Außerdem bin ich auch dafür Sportlern ihren Platz zu bieten. Sportlern eben ...! Na ja besser als irgendwo auf Spielplätzen etc. abzuhängen ist es natürlich allemal.
Das führt dann wohl alles zu weit...!
by the way: ich dachte bisher, dass der Meißner- und Kaufungerwald auch vom Hessenforst verwaltet wird.


----------



## daniel77 (21. September 2010)

Fahrt ihr noch Fahrrad? Wir haben heute die Nightride-Saison eroeffnet, die P7 China-Funzel macht gut Licht , besonders auf staubtrockenen Trails bei fluffigen 23 Grad


----------



## TKS (22. September 2010)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr noch Fahrrad? Wir haben heute die Nightride-Saison eroeffnet, die P7 China-Funzel macht gut Licht , besonders auf staubtrockenen Trails bei fluffigen 23 Grad



Nee, hier wird nur noch debattiert ;-) Wer hat's erfunden?


----------



## flado (22. September 2010)

ihr geht ja ab...


----------



## daniel77 (22. September 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Wer hat's erfunden?



Basisdemokratie kann auch ganz schön abnerven......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flado (22. September 2010)

thorsten wie kommst du am sonntag nach dünsberg??
kannst du mich mitnehmen??
sag mal bescheid...


----------



## TKS (22. September 2010)

flado schrieb:


> thorsten wie kommst du am sonntag nach dünsberg??
> kannst du mich mitnehmen??
> sag mal bescheid...



Ich nehme schon unsere Blutwurst mit. 

Der Chris muss mir mal zeigen wie in die Kiste 3 Räder reingehen sollen *grübel* 

Zwei sind kein Problem. Wenn da wirklich 3 reingehen ohne gleich nach 3 Wochen die Karre total zu versauen biste auch dabei


----------



## hutsche (23. September 2010)

Kannst du nicht Pedale abschrauben und einfach übereinander legen? Wenn auf diese Weise zwei Bikes in einer 3er Coupé gehen, passen doch 3 in einen Kombi.


----------



## TKS (23. September 2010)

Wenn wir die Dinger komplett zerlegen sollte es gehen, stimmt. Hatte ich noch gar nicht dran gedacht. 

Flado, leg schon mal ne Pappe zurecht.


----------



## flado (23. September 2010)

alles klar werde mal fragen ob mein verein mir das rennen bezahlt und wenn ja dann bin ich dabei...melde mich dann nochmal...bis denne...


----------



## TKS (23. September 2010)

Machst Du da jetzt von 27  abhängig? Dann wahrsage ich jetzt schon mal ob Du mitfährst oder nicht...

Wie dem auch sei (oder wird): Mit ausgebauten Laufrädern und Sattel raus gehen ins Auto nebeneinander drei Räder rein, so wie es Chris gesagt hat.


----------



## daniel77 (23. September 2010)

sogar in meinen MB-Pseudokombi gehen drei Bikes inkl. Mr.Steckers Riesen-Werkzeug-Box übereinander mit ausgebauten Laufrädern inkl. der Fahrer rein.....


----------



## hutsche (23. September 2010)

Vor 30 Jahren sind die Leute zu sechst mit nem VW Käfer, 6 Bikes, jeder 2 Koffer nonstop nach Sizilien gefahren!


----------



## TKS (23. September 2010)

Ich habe halt ein unterdurchschnittliches räumliches Vorstellungsvermögen (im Ernst). 

Ich habe halt noch Angst ein Kratzerchen in meinen jungfräulichen Potenzverstärker zu machen.


----------



## flado (24. September 2010)

wie dann 26 euro...bei mir sind es 50 mit nachnahme...
bin ne arme sau..VW-schabe eben...grins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (24. September 2010)

hallo
fahre am montag mit dem renner nach trier.falls mich jemand ein stück der ersten etappe bekleiten möchte ,bitte melden.


----------



## bergroff (24. September 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> hallo
> fahre am montag mit dem renner nach trier.falls mich jemand ein stück der ersten etappe bekleiten möchte ,bitte melden.



Eigentlich gerne paar Kilometer, aber nur, wenn ich dein mtb'chen mit auf den rostigen Dachgepäckträger bei 180 Sachen in der Eifel draufpacken darf, damit du auch an der Mosel so richtig mit ins Gelände kommst.... .
(Die Reiseleitung)


----------



## kiwikid (24. September 2010)

wollt nur auch mal meinen senf dazu geben, so als ausklang... Sonntag in Fuldabrück, CTF und RTF... www.rsc-fuldabrueck.de/


----------



## flado (25. September 2010)

so tks heute früh ins bett!!!wird eine harte geschichte morgen...
beneide dich jetzt schon das du den kurs nur einmal fahren musst..
weiß noch gar nicht an wenn ich mich dann halten soll...die einen zu
langsam und die anderen zu schnell..naja ein gutes hinterrad werde ich
schon finden...bis morgen....


----------



## TKS (25. September 2010)

Wird mein letztes Rennen dieses Jahr, von daher: Keine Gnade für die Wade ;-) danach geht's die Wochenenden nur noch Kiten. 

Grade ist meine alte Fox mal wieder inkontinent geworden... So ne Sauerei am geputzten Fahrrad...


----------



## hutsche (25. September 2010)

flado schrieb:


> naja ein gutes hinterrad werde ich
> schon finden...bis morgen....



Die Frauen starten doch vor uns. Da wirst du schon ein geeignetes langsames Hinterrrad finden  

Bis morgen in der Frühe (bei 7°C, aber wenigstens trocken)!


----------



## bergroff (25. September 2010)

hutsche schrieb:


> Die Frauen starten doch vor uns. Da wirst du schon ein geeignetes langsames Hinterrrad finden
> 
> Bis morgen in der Frühe (bei 7°C, aber wenigstens trocken)!



...von wegen trocken, aber bestimmt mit Feuchtgebieten, der ich grade aus solchen über Frau Holle komme


----------



## TKS (25. September 2010)

Hoffentlich so eine Strecke wie letzte Woche am Bilstein )))


----------



## flado (25. September 2010)

das wird hart morgen für mich!!werde wohl erst mal langsam angehen,deswegen fahre ich erst einmal an deinem hinterrad hutsche,nicht das ich in der zweiten runde einbreche....bis nachher....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (26. September 2010)

Kurzer Bericht vom Dünsberg: Torsten Damm mit Magenproblemen raus, ich mit lockerer Kassette und Kette in den Speichen raus, Flado und Hutsche sind in der 2. Runde.


----------



## flado (26. September 2010)

jo...


----------



## daniel77 (26. September 2010)

flado schrieb:


> hier meine mailadr. tks...
> [email protected]



da bekommt jetzt einer aber sehr viele Angebote für blaue Pillen und die entsprechende Verlängerung....


----------



## TKS (26. September 2010)

daniel77 schrieb:


> da bekommt jetzt einer aber sehr viele Angebote für blaue Pillen und die entsprechende Verlängerung....



... hab ich auch gedacht 

@ Flado: Bilder sind raus, lösch Deinen Post hier mal lieber


----------



## flado (26. September 2010)

alles klar...danke...
der bericht in der hessenschau war ja ein witz oder!!!


----------



## hutsche (26. September 2010)

Wieso ein Witz? Hast du etwa etwas gegen bikende Frauen? Ist doch viel wichtiger, dass das mal erwähnt wird. Und dass da Männer mitgefahren sind, kann man sich doch wohl denken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (26. September 2010)

War ich auch im Fernsehen?


----------



## hutsche (26. September 2010)

Bist du ne Frau? Im Ernst: Da ging es NUR um Frauen! Kannst du online auf dem hr anschauen.


----------



## TKS (27. September 2010)

... Gabs die Disziplin MTB-Weitwurf nicht? Dann bin ich wohl doch nicht in der Glotze. ;-)

So ne Sch... gestern


----------



## flado (27. September 2010)

das glaube ich dir!!
heute erst einmal das bike checken,hoffentlich ist das ganz geblieben....


----------



## Bettina (28. September 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich werde in kürze für ein paar Wochen in Kassel sein und werde ein MTB mitnehmen.
Wobei noch offen ist ob Fully oder Hardtail...
Welche Bereifung sollte ich aufziehen? Schon meine Schlamm-Winterreifen: Swampthing oder reicht noch die normale Bereifung Advantage  oder Larsen TT??
Sind die Wege eher sandig wie in der Pfalz oder nährstoffreicher, zäher Matsch wie im Rheingau?

Danke und Gruß Bettina


----------



## flado (28. September 2010)

hi...im kasseler regenloch biste mit dem schlamm-reifen immer gut dabei...
dann hau mal rein und vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal im wald!!!
glaube aber nicht,bei dem scheiß wetter fahre ich lieber auf der straße...

bis dann mal..


----------



## onkel_c (28. September 2010)

Bettina schrieb:


> ...
> Welche Bereifung sollte ich aufziehen? Schon meine Schlamm-Winterreifen: Swampthing oder reicht noch die normale Bereifung Advantage  oder Larsen TT??
> Sind die Wege eher sandig wie in der Pfalz oder nährstoffreicher, zäher Matsch wie im Rheingau?
> 
> Danke und Gruß Bettina



wenn du fahrtechnisch beschlagen bist brauchst du hier keine schlammreifen, ich fahre alles mit abgenudeltem racing ralph, auch im herbst/winter. das schult ...

unsere wege sind oft nadel- und laubboden. ab und an auch wiese/erde. ich würde aber deshalb nie mit einer reinen matsch-pelle fahren. 
einzige ausnahme: reiner downhill auf zeit!

sandböden wie in der pfalz gibt es hier nicht, dafür ab und an basalthügel.


----------



## Bettina (28. September 2010)

mhh, vielen Dank. 
Dann werde ich auf die kraftraubenden Schlappen verzichten und das Rad mit den  "normalen" Reifen nehmen. Meine Fahrtechnik ist so schlecht nicht. 
Hier im Rheingau wird es schon Zeit für die Matschreifen, sonst dreh ich durch 

Gruß Bettina


----------



## TKS (28. September 2010)

Mit nem Larsen TT geht hier alles.


----------



## bergsprint (3. Oktober 2010)

der bornie hat 30 jähriges-gibt natürlich gute angebote

http://www.ciclib.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (4. Oktober 2010)

so gut kann ein angebot beim bornie nie werden ...


----------



## bergsprint (4. Oktober 2010)

ja ja -die rohloffbergabgurken....


----------



## onkel_c (4. Oktober 2010)

damit hättest du in etwa 5% unseres tatsächlichen radbestandes erwähnt , in dem natürlich auch hinreichend kettengerassel vorkommt


----------



## bergsprint (4. Oktober 2010)

habe ich auf meiner fahrt nach trier gesehen






verstehe ich aber nicht ganz


----------



## TKS (4. Oktober 2010)

Null Problemo


----------



## Prinzchen (5. Oktober 2010)

Wuastwassa


----------



## TKS (5. Oktober 2010)

Bäh


----------



## Marv93 (5. Oktober 2010)

Hallo


Ich Heiße Marvin und ich bin 17 Jahre alt und neu hier im Forum.

Ich wollte mal fragen wo ihr so fahrt?

Und ob ich mich da mal mit einklinken kann?


MFG:Marvin


----------



## TKS (7. Oktober 2010)

Ist mir ja fast peinlich, aber...

ca. um 10 Uhr Abfahrt Richtung Habichtswald mit'm MTB. Nur keine allzu steilen Rampen, mein Schaltauge ist immer noch verbogen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xkasimirx (7. Oktober 2010)

> ca. um 10 Uhr Abfahrt Richtung Habichtswald...


Schade zu spät gelesen. Um die Uhrzeit schlafen normale Studenten doch noch...!
Heute Abend MTB-Ausfahrt mit Beleuchtung!
Treffpunkt Bebelplatz  um 19:00Uhr.


----------



## TKS (7. Oktober 2010)

Habs dann auch gecancelt. Ab heute ist die Saison beendet. Nur noch Sonntagstouren in der Sonne und im Rentnertempo 

Blöder Nebel heute.


----------



## Prinzchen (7. Oktober 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Habs dann auch gecancelt. Ab heute ist die Saison beendet. Nur noch Sonntagstouren in der Sonne und im Rentnertempo
> 
> ...mit anschließender Einkehr - wir lassen uns dann von den Ollen abholen


----------



## onkel_c (7. Oktober 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> ... Ab heute ist die Saison beendet. Nur noch Sonntagstouren in der Sonne und im Rentnertempo
> 
> ....



nö, fängt gerade erst wieder an . lass uns mal im winter 'ne runde langlaufen, gerne auch mit mädels.


----------



## TKS (7. Oktober 2010)

Au ja, Thekensport  

@Prinzchen: Wenn Du wieder fit bist muss ich endlich mal die Laterne benutzen...


----------



## flado (7. Oktober 2010)

wie siehts denn mit einer saisonabschlußfahrt aus mit anschließendem schoppen trinken bis zum abwinken.....
stellt mal ein termin ein oder macht einen vorschlag wie das ablaufen könnte....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (7. Oktober 2010)

schoppen bestellen, austrinken - schoppen bestellen, austrinken, schoppen bestellen, austrinken, schoppen bestellen, austrinken, schoppen bestellen, austrinken, schoppen bestellen, austrinken, schoppen bestellen, austrinken, schoppen bestellen, austrinken, schoppen bestellen, austrinken - schoppen bestellen, austrinken, schoppen bestellen, austrinken, schoppen bestellen, austrinken, schoppen bestellen, austrinken, schoppen bestellen, austrinken, schoppen bestellen, austrinken, schoppen bestellen, austrinken ....:kotz:

in etwa so?


----------



## flado (7. Oktober 2010)

ja das hört sich doch gut an..


----------



## bergsprint (7. Oktober 2010)

@flado
kannst mal probesitzen ist deine größe


----------



## hutsche (7. Oktober 2010)

@Bergsprint:

Schöner Rahmen! Habt ihr die Cosmic Carbon Felge auch einzeln? Hab mir mein Hinterrad zerstört.
Ansonsten stelle ich vorläufigen Antrag auf Mitgliedschaft im Winterpokal, falls dieser stattfindet. Du bist doch wieder Teamleader?


----------



## bergsprint (7. Oktober 2010)

@ hutsche 

die felge haben wir nicht da, können wir nur bestellen wird aber richtig teuer

winterpokal können wir wieder machen,wer möchte noch mit an bord ?


----------



## flado (8. Oktober 2010)

beim sommerpokal bin ich dabei!!!!!
der renner hat sich erledigt seit heute,ist echt assi kriege glaube nie ein neues RR..
muss meine MTB´s überholen,kostet mich unten weg mal wieder 1000 euro...
dann bin ich für nächstes jahr wieder abgesichert was das MTB-fahren angeht...

renner sieht echt gut aus,werde remko fragen ob er mir eins schenkt....


----------



## OPM (8. Oktober 2010)

Die maximal 5h/Woche (falls überhaupt), die ich diesen Winter auf die Piste bekomme, will ich keinem Team an Bein binden; fraglich, ob ich den Kleinkram schon für mich selbst notiere.


----------



## hutsche (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube fast, dass es in diesem Jahr eh keinen WP gibt. Noch nichts in der Richtung hier irgendwo ausgeschrieben. Dabei wollte ich doch wieder die TOP100 schaffen.


----------



## TKS (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich melde mich auch schon mal für den WP an. 

Schöner Rahmen, Bergsprint. Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor... *grübel* komme aber jetzt nicht drauf. Hilf mir mal weiter.


----------



## xkasimirx (8. Oktober 2010)

Sieht aus wie ein Felt Rahmen, nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Butre (8. Oktober 2010)

OPM schrieb:


> Die maximal 5h/Woche (falls überhaupt), die ich diesen Winter auf die Piste bekomme, will ich keinem Team an Bein binden; fraglich, ob ich den Kleinkram schon für mich selbst notiere.


 
Was macht das Rohloff Bike ?


----------



## TKS (8. Oktober 2010)

5h pro Woche sind doch mehr als genug.


----------



## OPM (8. Oktober 2010)

El Butre schrieb:


> Was macht das Rohloff Bike ?



Wartet auf die Revo, um von mir sozialisiert zu werden. Bis dahin sind 1500 für eine Neuanschaffung (im Winter!) nicht zu machen.


----------



## OPM (8. Oktober 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> 5h pro Woche sind doch mehr als genug.



Letztes Jahr kam ich mit durchschnittlich 10h grad mal auf einen einigermassen annehmbaren Platz. Die letzten Tage hab ich dann nur noch Fuldaradweg geschrubbt, um auf eine runde Zahl zu kommen, bloss um festzustellen, dass der Februar zu kurz ist, und ich nicht mehr in der Wertung war . 

Aber gut, ich bin also noch zu haben.  Gibt's denn wieder zwei Teams aus KS und weiterer Umgebung?


----------



## TKS (8. Oktober 2010)

Letztes Jahr waren wir bei Dick und Rund na und :-D 

Das klappt dieses Jahr garantiert auch wieder. Gleich gibt's hier frisch gebackenen Nutella-Kuchen.


----------



## Prydz (9. Oktober 2010)

Wo kann ich mir denn in Kassel ne CX-Ray Messerspeiche im Carbon-LRS ruhigen Gewissens ersetzen lassen?


----------



## Prinzchen (9. Oktober 2010)

Prydz schrieb:


> Wo kann ich mir denn in Kassel ne CX-Ray Messerspeiche im Carbon-LRS ruhigen Gewissens ersetzen lassen?



natürlich da, wo du das Zeug gekauft hast...

Nee im Ernst CX-Ray sollte man nur komplett rausknipsen, dann stellt sich das ruhige Gewissen automatisch ein


----------



## TKS (9. Oktober 2010)

@ Prinzchen: Ich bin raus für morgen, die Rüsselseuche ist hartnäckig. Euch viel Spass bei den perfekten Bedingungen! Neid...


----------



## flado (10. Oktober 2010)

so heute mal eine lockere runde drehen...
abfahrt 9:30 bürgerhaus oberkaufungen..helsa...friedrichsbrück......vellmeden....meißner.....abderode und wieder zurück....
also wer bock hat sich einzuklingen der ist herzlich willkommen...
spätestens 9:35 abfahrt...

80-90 kilometer....25 schnitt....1000......hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (10. Oktober 2010)

Ist doch perfektes Wetter zum Biken. Warum sich auf den Renner quälen? Ab November können wir 5 Monate auf der Strasse rumhampeln (da kriege ich jetzt schon Depressionen).


----------



## bergsprint (10. Oktober 2010)

selber schuld ,ich fahre gleich durchs fuldatal.
5 stunden sonnenschein


----------



## TKS (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde ja gerne fahren. Blöde Rüsselseuche.

Aber übernächste Woche geht's nach Sylt zum Kiten ) Schön die Herbststürmw nutzen. Oder zur Not Prosecco schlürfend an der Strandbar flanieren  Shit, ich habe ja noch gar keinen Sansibar Aufkleber an der Kiste ;-)


----------



## daniel77 (10. Oktober 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> habe ja noch gar keinen Sansibar Aufkleber an der Kiste ;-)



Iihh, pfui, da weiß ich ja auf welchem Auto ich demnaechst mit dem Schluessel "Punks Not dead" einritze


----------



## TKS (10. Oktober 2010)

... Mal sehen ob die Karre 4 Tage Berlin City draußen parken ohne Kratzer überlebt ;-)


----------



## daniel77 (10. Oktober 2010)

bevorzugte Parkquartiere wären dann Wedding oder Neukölln....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (15. Oktober 2010)

die winterpokalseite ist schon online -leider ist die teamgründung noch nicht freigeschaltet


----------



## bergsprint (17. Oktober 2010)

Das WPTeam Schlammschleudern Kassel ist online


----------



## TKS (17. Oktober 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> Das WPTeam Schlammschleudern Kassel ist online



hab mich mal angemeldet; wenn Du's erlaubst mache ich mit


----------



## flado (17. Oktober 2010)

ich auch!!weis aber nicht wann ich die ersten einheiten machen kann,muss ja am freitag erst einmal unters messer....mal sehen wann ich dann wieder anfangen kann....


----------



## bergsprint (17. Oktober 2010)

dann sind wir voll -dier beiden anderen müssen erst noch online gehen


----------



## TKS (17. Oktober 2010)

flado schrieb:


> ich auch!!weis aber nicht wann ich die ersten einheiten machen kann,muss ja am freitag erst einmal unters messer....mal sehen wann ich dann wieder anfangen kann....



Dann schonmal im Voraus gute Besserung! 

Reha kannst Du als alternative Sportart eintragen


----------



## TKS (17. Oktober 2010)

bergsprint schrieb:


> dann sind wir voll -dier beiden anderen müssen erst noch online gehen



subba


----------



## flado (17. Oktober 2010)

danke...na dann mal sehen was wir zusammenkriegen...
wollte eigentlich mehr laufen im winter,aber da bekommt man
ja nicht viele punkte...steht ja eigentlich nicht im verhältniss
zum fahrrad fahren....aber egal das holt ihr schon alles wieder
auf dem bike rein..
aber jetzt erst einmal die OP gut überstehen...


----------



## bergsprint (18. Oktober 2010)

besteht denn interesse am nightride ?
man könnte sich ja z.b. dienstags 18h im königstor treffen und einmal übern berg fahren


----------



## flado (18. Oktober 2010)

das ist nix für mich,aber ich falle ja eh jetzt erst einmal aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKS (19. Oktober 2010)

Scheiß Brandung hier in Westerland... Dreimal das Board annen Kopp bekommen und 5 Liter Salzwasser geschluckt einschliesslich Bar voll in die Fr..... bekommen...

Also morgen nochmal das Ganze 

Noch ne Frage: Will jemand evtl. ein 52 er Cyclocross verkaufen? Ich Suche eins für einen Kumpel. 

Danke!


----------



## flado (20. Oktober 2010)

nein leider nicht..viel spaß noch und komm nicht mit zuviel beulen am schädel nach hause...sieht nämlich bestimmt ******* aus mit den ganzen hörnern am kopf..
bis denne...


----------



## bergsprint (20. Oktober 2010)

hast du nichts besseres zu tun als um 5.12 h vorm rechner zu hängen ?
benutzt du eine linkshänder maus ?


----------



## daniel77 (20. Oktober 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Dreimal das Board annen Kopp bekommen und 5 Liter Salzwasser geschluckt



Sansibar? So gehts wenn man keinen Porsche Schlüssel auf die Theke legen kann..


----------



## Prinzchen (20. Oktober 2010)

TKS schrieb:


> Scheiß Brandung hier in Westerland... Dreimal das Board annen Kopp bekommen und 5 Liter Salzwasser geschluckt einschliesslich Bar voll in die Fr..... bekommen...
> 
> Also morgen nochmal das Ganze
> 
> ...



 Passt auch 55???


----------



## TKS (20. Oktober 2010)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Passt auch 55???



Körpergröße ist 1,78. Normale Beinlänge. Könnte also gehen.


----------



## bergroff (24. Oktober 2010)

Mit dem Herbsteinbruch ist wohl Wintervorbereitung und einmummeln angesagt?

Ein kleines Angebot von mir, noch hält das Wetter: 

Kaffeetrinkfahrt mit dem Rennrad, jetzt: 14 Uhr 40 ab Bushaltestelle Schwimmbad Niestetal-Sandershausen, Info 0173/5183510

@flado, ich hoffe, die OP hat funktioniert, in knapp drei Wochen bin ich auch wieder dran mit meinem lahmen Flügelchen und bin auf HannMünden gespannt @weimi78; also Gute Besserung allen rekonvaleszensierenden und zusammengeflickten!


----------



## Thomas (24. Oktober 2010)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

